# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Μειώσεις τιμών από τον ΟΤΕ στα ευρυζωνικά προϊόντα

## SABBATH

ΝΕΕΣ μειωμένες τιμές για την υπηρεσία του γρήγορου internet (ADSL) ειδικά στις υψηλές ταχύτητες αποφάσισε ο ΟΤΕ εξέλιξη που εκτιμάται ότι θα έχει ως συνέπεια μειώσεις τιμών και από τις άλλες εταιρείες, ενώ θα συμβάλλει περαιτέρω στην αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας.

Παράλληλα αποφασίστηκε να οριστεί ως χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αυτή των 1024 kbps με κατάργηση της 768 και αυτόματη αναβάθμιση για όσους την έχουν.

Οι νέες τιμές του conn - x εγκρίθηκαν μάλιστα χθες από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα μειωθούν έστω και κατ' ελάχιστο και οι τιμές χονδρικής (οι τιμές που ο ΟΤΕ πουλά την υπηρεσία στους υπολοίπους παρόχους). Οι σχετικές επίσημες ανακοινώσεις θα γίνουν πιθανότατα τη Δευτέρα.

Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες:
 Tο conn - x στα 1024 kbps θα πουλιέται 16,5 ευρώ (από 21,5 ευρώ) Η νέα τιμή για τα 2048 kbps θα είναι 19,5 ευρώ (από 29,5 ευρώ μείωση 33,9%) Στα 4096 kbps η νέα τιμή είναι 22,5 ευρώ (από 38,5 ευρώ μείωση 41,5%) και στα 8192 Μbps 26,9 ευρώ (από 48,5 ευρώ μείωση 44,5%)Θα παρέχεται ακόμη νέα ταχύτητα στα 24 Μbps με 29,9 ευρώ.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στο τέλος του έτους εκτιμάται ότι οι γραμμές ADSL θα έχουν φθάσει το 1,1 εκατ. (από περίπου 500.000 στα τέλη του 2006) και από αυτές οι 800.000 είναι συνδέσεις που εξυπηρετούνται από τον Οργανισμό (στοιχεία ΟΤΕ από 9μηνο).

ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ, Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*UPDATE 18/12/2007 ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΟΤΕ:*

Δελτίο Τύπου: *ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΣΤΟ conn-x ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 44,5% ΚΑΙ ΝΕΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΕΩΣ 24 Mbps*

•	Νέες μειωμένες τιμές για όλους τους πελάτες
•	Δωρεάν αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας 768 Kbps σε 1024 Kbps με νέα τιμή 16,50€
•	Νέα ταχύτητα έως 24 Mbps με 29,90€ το μήνα

Αθήνα, 18 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 – Νέες χαμηλότερες τιμές, *έως και 44,5%* ανακοινώνει ο ΟΤΕ για το *conn-x.* Οι νέες τιμές έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ από 17/12/2007 και αφορούν τόσο τους νέους όσο και τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες.

Επίσης, ο ΟΤΕ θα προχωρήσει *δωρεάν στη σταδιακή αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας 768/192 Kbps σε 1024/256*. Από 17/12/2007, όλοι οι πελάτες της ταχύτητας 1024/256 τιμολογούνται με τη νέα τιμή που είναι 16,50€.

Ταυτόχρονα, ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει τη διάθεση μιας *νέας ακόμα μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας, έως 24 Mbps, στην τιμή των 29,90€.*

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, οι νέες τιμές στα πακέτα conn-x που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ διαμορφώνονται ως εξής: 

768 / 19218,50 €1024 / 25616,50 €-10,81%1024 / 25621,50 €1024 / 25616,50 €-23,26%2048 / 25629,50 €2048 / 25619,50 €-33,90%4096 / 25638,50 €4096 / 25622,50 €-41,56%8192 / 38448,50 €8192 / 38426,90 €-44,54%--έως 24576 / 102429,90 €Νέα ταχύτητα
Οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 19%

*Η νέα ταχύτητα έως 24 Mbps είναι διαθέσιμη στην Αθήνα, τη Θεσσαλονίκη, τα μεγαλύτερα αστικά κέντρα της χώρας, μεταξύ των οποίων Πάτρα, Ιωάννινα, Ηράκλειο, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Λάρισα, Βόλος, Καβάλα, Ξάνθη, Κομοτηνή, καθώς και σε 35 ακόμα πόλεις. Σταδιακά προβλέπεται η διάθεσή της σε ακόμα περισσότερες πόλεις πανελλαδικά.*

Για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των ενδιαφερομένων, καθένας μπορεί να ελέγξει εάν η νέα ταχύτητα είναι διαθέσιμη στην περιοχή του μέσω της «μηχανής αναζήτησης διαθεσιμότητας ADSL» που υπάρχει στις ηλεκτρονικές διευθύνσεις www.oteshop.gr και www.conn-x.gr.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι, μέσα στο 2007, ο ΟΤΕ προχώρησε άλλες δύο φορές σε μειώσεις τιμών, τον Μάιο και τον Φεβρουάριο.

Η παροχή ακόμη μεγαλύτερων ADSL ταχυτήτων και ακόμη ανταγωνιστικότερων τιμών για όλους, με την ποιότητα του ΟΤΕ, αποτελεί ένα ακόμα βήμα στο δρόμο για τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας στη Ελλάδα και την σύγκλιση της χώρας με τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους της.

----------


## tony4444

*ΝΕΕΣ* μειωμένες τιμές για την υπηρεσία του γρήγορου internet (ADSL) ειδικά στις υψηλές ταχύτητες αποφάσισε ο ΟΤΕ εξέλιξη που εκτιμάται ότι θα έχει ως συνέπεια μειώσεις τιμών και από τις άλλες εταιρείες, ενώ θα συμβάλλει περαιτέρω στην αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας. 



.Παράλληλα αποφασίστηκε να οριστεί ως χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αυτή των 1024 kbps με κατάργηση της 768 και αυτόματη αναβάθμιση για όσους την έχουν. 

Οι νέες τιμές του conn - x εγκρίθηκαν μάλιστα χθες από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα μειωθούν έστω και κατ' ελάχιστο και οι τιμές χονδρικής (οι τιμές που ο ΟΤΕ πουλά την υπηρεσία στους υπολοίπους παρόχους). Οι σχετικές επίσημες ανακοινώσεις θα γίνουν πιθανότατα τη Δευτέρα. 

Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το conn - x στα 1024 kbps θα πουλιέται 16,5 ευρώ (από 21,5 ευρώ). Η νέα τιμή για τα 2048 kbps θα είναι 19,5 ευρώ (από 29,5 ευρώ μείωση 33,9%). Στα 4096 kbps η νέα τιμή είναι 22,5 ευρώ από 38,5 ευρώ μείωση 41,5% και στα 8192 Μbps 26,9 ευρώ από 48,5 ευρώ μείωση 44,5%. Θα παρέχεται ακόμη νέα ταχύτητα στα 24 Μbps με 29,9 ευρώ.
*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*
Σάββατο, 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 07:00

----------


## Θάνος

Καιρός ήταν... :Clap:

----------


## tony4444

ελπιζω να είναι σωστές οι πληροφορίες

----------


## incisiv

Ηρθε το τελος των μικρων

----------


## kyriakos7

ΟΤΕ is back  :Wink:

----------


## deniSun

Ακόμα απέχει έτη φωτός από τα ιδιόκτητα.

----------


## Jazzer

Και τα μεγάλα τους προβλήματα...  :Whistle:

----------


## LiveTVRadio

> Ακόμα απέχει έτη φωτός από τα ιδιόκτητα.


Ωραία. Πηγαίνετε εσεις στα ιδιόκτητα να χορτάσετε disconnect,  κι αφήστε εμάς να σερφάρουμε στον οτε. :Wink:

----------


## deniSun

Τα προβλήματα των ιδιόκτητων έχουν να κάνουν με την κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών.
Την ευθύνη για την συντήρηση των γραμμών από το κέντρο έως τις πολυκατοικίες μας την έχει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## rho

> αποφασίστηκε να οριστεί ως χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αυτή των 1024 kbps με κατάργηση της 768 και αυτόματη αναβάθμιση για όσους την έχουν.


προσοχή! Δεν λέει για αναβαθμίσεις όλων των ταχυτήτων! Μόνο αναβάθμιση όσων έχουν 768 σε 1024.

----------


## Πύρρος

Πολύ καλή η κατάργηση των 768 (ειδικά από τη στιγμή που το 768 vs 1024 ήταν λίγο πολύ λαχείο αφού η τελική ταχύτητα κυρίως είχε να κάνει με το πόσο κατεβάζανε οι άλλοι στην κλάση σου).

Ακόμη καλύτερες οι μειώσεις, και στο κάτω άκρο και στο πάνω άκρο. Επίσης καλό που ο ΟΤΕ αυτή τη φορά πρώτα έστειλε τις τιμές στην ΕΕΤΤ, πήρε έγκριση, και μετά άρχισε τις διαφημίσεις.

Ξέρουμε τι up θα δίνουν στα 24;

----------


## kyriakos7

καλα λεει η διαφημιση οτι για ολα φταιει αυτος.

α και καλα dc  :Razz:

----------


## Θάνος

Off Topic



Γιατί κάθε φορά η κουβέντα μου θυμίζει κάτι από μπάλα? :Thinking:

----------


## ZHUL

επιτέλους, μία καλή κίνηση για  οτε.  έχω μία απορρία:  εάν κάποιος έχει attenuation 34 db που σημαίνει περίπου 13-14 mbps maximum, ο οτε θα εκδόσει λογαριασμό που το ποσό του θα ανταποκρίνεται στην μέγιστη ταχύτητα που πιάνει η γραμμή του πελάτη ή......_?

----------


## deniSun

> Ωραία. Πηγαίνετε εσεις στα ιδιόκτητα να χορτάσετε disconnect,  κι αφήστε εμάς να σερφάρουμε στον οτε.


Τέτοια νόστιμα να λέτε και μετά να βγαίνετε και να διαμαρτύρεστε γιατί δεν ρίχνει ο ΟΤΕ τις τιμές, γιατί δεν καταργεί το πάγιο και γιατί είμαστε τελευταίοι στην διείσδυση του Internet στα νοικοκυριά.
Για τα disconnect που αναφέρεις θα απαντήσω.
Σε παραπέμπω να διαβάσεις πρώτα μερικά πράγματα για τις τεχνολογίες DSL και μετά αν θέλεις ξανασυζητάμε.

----------


## teop

> Τα προβλήματα των ιδιόκτητων έχουν να κάνουν με την κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών.
> Την ευθύνη για την συντήρηση των γραμμών από το κέντρο έως τις πολυκατοικίες μας την έχει ο ΟΤΕ.


Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει μόνο η κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών, αλλά και η υποδομή των ιδιόκτητων καθώς έχω παράδειγμα στην ίδια πολυκατοικία σύνδεση οτε να παίζει άψογα και σύνδεση hol να κάνει ότι θέλει, άρα νομίζω ότι δεν είναι μόνο το δίκτυο υπεύθυνο αλλά και η υποδομή των ιδιόκτητων

----------


## netrinos

Καλές τιμές. Καλή κίνηση από ΟΤΕ. Βέβαια είναι ακόμα πιο ακριβός, αλλά είναι μικρές οι διαφορές (κάτω από 10 € εγώ τις θεωρώ αμελητέες)

----------


## miltosk

Αντε να δουμε πως θα δημιουργηθεί η Αγορα.  :Thinking:  Καλη κινηση απο τον ΟΤΕ παντως!  :One thumb up:

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει μόνο η κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών, αλλά και η υποδομή των ιδιόκτητων καθώς έχω παράδειγμα στην ίδια πολυκατοικία σύνδεση οτε να παίζει άψογα και σύνδεση hol να κάνει ότι θέλει, άρα νομίζω ότι δεν είναι μόνο το δίκτυο υπεύθυνο αλλά και η υποδομή των ιδιόκτητων


Καμία σχέση.
Κάθε ζεύγος είναι ξεχωριστό.
Και όλη η πολυκατοικία να είναι οκ δεν σημαίνει τίποτε.

----------


## nm96027

Πολυ καλη κίνηση αν και το δημοσιευμα δεν αναφερει upload.




> Θα παρέχεται ακόμη νέα ταχύτητα στα 24 Μbps με 29,9 ευρώ.


Στα 24 ή εως 24;;; :Razz:

----------


## turboirc

Προφανώς έως 24.

----------


## Jazzer

:One thumb up:  + σημαντικά δικτυακά έργα εντός του 2008, κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πολυ καλη κίνηση αν και το δημοσιευμα δεν αναφερει upload.
> 
> 
> 
> Στα 24 ή εως 24;;;


Η σωστή ερώτηση είναι με πραγματική κάλυψη ή εικονική όπως κάποιοι ?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## fantomXxXx

Και πότε υπολογίζουμε περίπου να γίνει αυτο??Γιατι έχω otenet 768 φοιτητικό και σκεφτόμουν να το γυρίσω σε forthnet 24άρα(στην θεσσαλονίκη βρίσκομαι).Αν ο ΟΤΕ γυρίσει τιμές + ταχύτητες θα μείνω σε ΟΤΕ!!

----------


## teop

> Καμία σχέση.
> Κάθε ζεύγος είναι ξεχωριστό.
> Και όλη η πολυκατοικία να είναι οκ δεν σημαίνει τίποτε.


Συμφωνώ, σωστό είναι αυτό που λες, υπάρχουν πολλές τεχνικές λεπτομέριες που κάνουν την διαφορά. Εγώ είμαι τεχνικός δικτύων και κάνω πολλές εγκαταστάσεις, αυτό που έχω δει από την εμπειρία μου είναι οτι με τον οτε έχω τα λιγότερα προβλήματα και τον προτιμώ όταν κάνω μια εγκατάσταση για επαγγελματικούς λόγους, που 10 ευρώ το μήνα παραπάνω δεν είναι τίποτα αν είναι σταθερό το δύκτιο, για το σπίτι τι να πω, έχω βάλει σχεδόν όλους τους εναλλακτικους και κάπου είναι οκ κάπου υπάρχουν προβληματάκια. sorry που φύγαμε λίγο απο το topic

----------


## Avesael

Όμορφα! 1η κίνηση ΜΑΤ από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. 
Για να δούμε τώρα πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκκος από πλευράς εναλλακτικών...  :Wink:

----------


## ionized

H ερώτηση ειναι τώρα: *Πότε* θα είναι διαθέσημες οι νέες τιμές και η νέα ταχύτητα των 24Mbit;;;;;

----------


## ownagE_

Η καρδια μου.
Σβηνω  :Razz: 

Δηλαδη εγω θα πληρωνω 48.5 μεχρι να ληξει το 6μηνο?  :Sad:

----------


## koprodogis

σαν κλασσικος οτετζης ελα να βλεπω να ξαναγυρνατε ολοι οι απιστοι στη σταθερη σας σχεση η τιμη της 8αρας προς το παρον πιστευω ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη(φανταζομαι η 24αρα θα αργησει λιγο) σε συνδιασμο με παροχη τηλεφωνιας- παγιο απο τον οτε και προεπιλογη απο αλλη εταιρια.
σιγουρα πιο ακριβα αλλα σιγουρα χωρις νευρικους κλονισμους και λοιπες ιστοριες

----------


## Jazzer

Η μαμά Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. χαλάρωσε επιτέλους ... τα λουριά !  :Razz: 
Φαίνεται κατάλαβαν ότι : 
Μεγάλες μειώσεις τιμών ---> adsl πιο προσιτό για όλους ---> ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αύξηση των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων πανελλαδικά.  :Wink:

----------


## redfever7

> Η καρδια μου.
> Σβηνω 
> 
> Δηλαδη εγω θα πληρωνω 48.5 μεχρι να ληξει το 6μηνο?


σωστή ερώτηση... :Thinking:

----------


## ownagE_

Ή μηπως θα μπορω να αναβαθμισω σε 24 (νεο 6μηνο) να πληρωνω ΠΙΟ ΛΙΓΑ?  :Shocked:   :What..?:   :Thinking:

----------


## HIK248

Πολυ καλη κινηση απο τον ΟΤΕ,χτυπησε το καμπανακι και αρχισε ο νεος γυρος στην μαχη της ευρυζωνικοτητας. :Razz: 
Αληθεια στην 24 ποσο θα ειναι το upload ; :Thinking:

----------


## 2048dsl

Κοιτα να δεις που περιμενα στο μαρκοπουλο να βαλω 24 απο hol η forthnet και τελικα θα τα βαλουμε πιο γρηγορα απο τον οτε.οποτε λογικα απο 10 ιανουαριου θα ειναι διαθεσιμες απο τον οτε βαση του αλλου thread περι μειωσεων  τιμων οτε κτλπ.
Κινηση ΜΑΤ του ΟΤΕ ειδικα σχεδον για ολη την ελλαδα που τα ΤΕΚ ΟΤΕ εχουν ειδη τα 8mpbs απο την τελευταια αναβαθμιση κεντρων που εγινε.
ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΗ ΑΤΤΙΚΗ ΑΚΟΥΣ? ΗΡΘΕ Η ΛΥΤΡΩΣΗ :Razz:

----------


## hel

Kαλή κίνηση για την διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας και περιμένουμε τις αντιδράσεις των εναλλακτικών.

----------


## spartacus

να καταργήσει το παγιο της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής να δίνει δωρεαν κλησεις και στο εξωτερικό και όλα αυτά με ένα πάγιο, αν τα κάνει όλα αυτά τότε θα πω ότι πραγματικά κάτι αλλάζει.

Άλλο πάγιο για την γραμμή, άλλο πάγιο για την dsl, άλλο πάγιο για τις δωρεαν κλήσεις, και εσείς χαίρεστε για τις (ομολογουμένως βέβαια αξιόλογες) μειώσεις των τιμών!!!

Δεν το αφηνουν λόγω της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην αγορά να ανταγωνιστεί στα ίσα τους εναλλακτικούς έτσι; ας κανει κάτι αλλο τότε, νομιζω το πιο ακριβό πακετο που τα έχει όλα ειναι της forthnet με 39,9 ευρώ, ας δώσει όλα όσα δινει η forthnet με..... ας πούμε υποθετικά με 42,9 ευρώ, δεν το κάνει όμως γιατί; πάλι πιο ακριβός θα ειναι!!! γιατί;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## chosen21

24Mb lol, πάει το bandwidth.

----------


## alfagamma

> [*] και στα 8192 Μbps 26,9 ευρώ (από 48,5 ευρώ μείωση 44,5%) [*]Θα παρέχεται ακόμη νέα ταχύτητα στα 24 Μbps με 29,9 ευρώ.[/list]


Αυτο εγω γιατι δεν το καταλαβα? Η 8αρα θα ειναι πιο ακριβη απο την 24αρα?
Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι παιζει γιατι μαλλον απο το κρυο κολλησε το μυαλο μου.

----------


## grphoto

Ειναι μια πολυ καλη κινηση ειδικα για τους μη προνομιουχους οπως εμεις εδω στην Αθηνα, που εχουμε πολλες επιλογες.
Αντε να δει και η επαρχια λιγο φως  :One thumb up:

----------


## kyriakos7

η κινηση του οτε ηταν πολυ καλη. Ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμες οι ταχυτητες αυτες ???
αντε και καλοριζικα τα 24  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Αυτο εγω γιατι δεν το καταλαβα? Η 8αρα θα ειναι πιο ακριβη απο την 24αρα?
> Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι παιζει γιατι μαλλον απο το κρυο κολλησε το μυαλο μου.


Την 8άρα την έριξαν στα 26-27, που είναι φυσικά λιγότερα από τα 29-30 της 24άρας.  :Wink: 

@No-Name: Πού είσαι βρε;  :Respekt: Για την πληροφόρηση εκ των προτέρων. Αλλά το upload;  :Thinking:

----------


## 2048dsl

> να καταργήσει το παγιο της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής να δίνει δωρεαν κλησεις και στο εξωτερικό και όλα αυτά με ένα πάγιο, αν τα κάνει όλα αυτά τότε θα πω ότι πραγματικά κάτι αλλάζει.
> 
> Άλλο πάγιο για την γραμμή, άλλο πάγιο για την dsl, άλλο πάγιο για τις δωρεαν κλήσεις, και εσείς χαίρεστε για τις (ομολογουμένως βέβαια αξιόλογες) μειώσεις των τιμών!!!
> 
> Δεν το αφηνουν λόγω της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην αγορά να ανταγωνιστεί στα ίσα τους εναλλακτικούς έτσι; ας κανει κάτι αλλο τότε, νομιζω το πιο ακριβό πακετο που τα έχει όλα ειναι της forthnet με 39,9 ευρώ, ας δώσει όλα όσα δινει η forthnet με..... ας πούμε υποθετικά με 42,9 ευρώ, δεν το κάνει όμως γιατί; πάλι πιο ακριβός θα ειναι!!! γιατί;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Παιδια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ορισμενοι που ειναι ειδη σε ενναλακτικο κανουν κριτικη για τον οτε καθε φορα σε μειωσεις τιμων κτλπ?
Δεν πειραζει εμεις που ειμαστε στο ΟΤΕ και δεν εχουμε παει σε εναλακτικο ας τα πληρωνουμε δεν μας νοιαζει ουτε τα παγια ουτε τιποτα :Whistle: 
Μας νοιαζει η κινηση ΜΑΤ και Μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ :One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

*ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ!* 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:  :Respekt: 


ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ!

----------


## vadergr

Αυτο περιμεναμε!Απο ποτε θα ξεκινησουν αυτες οι τιμες/ταχυτητες?Δεν αναφερει κατι.Μεσα στον Γεναρη λετε?

----------


## kyriakos7

αυτοι που ειναι σε εναλλακτικους ασχολουνται περισσοτερο απο αυτους που εχουν ειδη οτε, 
μαλλον καταβαθος θα ηθελαν και εκεινοι να ειχαν οτε και δε το παραδεχονται ??  :Razz:

----------


## contime

Πολυ καλη κινηση απο τον ΟΤΕ , μπραβο του!
Να δω τωρα και την απαντηση της βιβοντι που μας εχει κολλησει στα 8 (και καλα 10) με 25...

----------


## poussou

Όπως είπε και κάποιος παραπάνω....ΠΑΕΙ το bandwidth... :Sorry:

----------


## No-Name

όταν κάποιος τα έλεγε.....

----------


## hemlock

> *ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ!* 
> 
>   
> 
> 
> ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ!


Μπαααααα...Δες τι δινουν  καποιοι αλλλοι στα ~30ευρω. :Wink:

----------


## deniSun

α) δεν είναι μόνο 10ε
β) με ΑΡΥΣ δεν έχεις προβλήματα γιατί απλά δουλεύεις με Adsl και όχι Adsl2+

----------


## No-Name

> Την 8άρα την έριξαν στα 26-27, που είναι φυσικά λιγότερα από τα 29-30 της 24άρας. 
> 
> @No-Name: Πού είσαι βρε; Για την πληροφόρηση εκ των προτέρων. Αλλά το upload;


Ε μα εγώ τα έλεγα και με κράζατε κάποιοι να τα τώρα...είχα πέι ανάψτε ένα τσιγάρο και έρχεται.

Από όσο ενημερώθηκα θα είναι 768 το up.

----------


## kyriakos7

> όταν κάποιος τα έλεγε.....


ελα ρε ΝΟ ΝΑΜΕ που εισαι ?
λουκετο στους εναλλακτικους εβαλε ο οτε αμα δε το καταλαβατε.  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> Μπαααααα...Δες τι δινουν  καποιοι αλλλοι στα ~30ευρω.


Αυτό λέω και 'γω. 

Πως το δίνουν είναι το πρόβλημα... πότε το παίρνεις κλπ κλπ. :Smile:

----------


## sunscreem

Εγώ που έχω ήδη Conn-x στα 1024 και μου απομένουν άλλοι 2 μήνες για να κλείσω το 6μήνο, για το υπόλοιπο 2μήνο θα πληρώνω τα 21.5 ή τα 16?

Το είχανε πει στο forum εδώ και δύο μήνες περίπου ότι από το νέο έτος θα τερματίζανε τις γραμμές με νέες μειώσεις. Μπράβο στο forum :One thumb up:

----------


## grphoto

> Ειναι μια πολυ καλη κινηση ειδικα για τους μη προνομιουχους οπως εμεις εδω στην Αθηνα, που εχουμε πολλες επιλογες.
> Αντε να δει και η επαρχια λιγο φως





> αυτοι που ειναι σε εναλλακτικους ασχολουνται περισσοτερο απο αυτους που εχουν ειδη οτε, 
> μαλλον καταβαθος θα ηθελαν και εκεινοι να ειχαν οτε και δε το παραδεχονται ??


Ας σχολιασουμε την ειδηση καλυτερα, γιατι φιλε kyriakos7 μαλλον κανεις λαθος στην εκτιμηση σου  :Wink: 

Ειμαι ενας πολυ ευχαριστημενος χρηστης της ΟΝ με 4 γραμμες στην οικογενεια, αλλα απο την αλλη παντα με ενδιαφερουν οι κινησεις των υπολοιπων οταν ειναι για καλυτερευση της ευρυζωνικοτητας στην Ελλαδα ειδικα που απο αυτην την κινηση θα επωφεληθει και η ξεχασμενη επαρχια, και πιστεψε με δεν σκεφτομαι να ξαναγυρισω στον ΟΤΕ γιατι με 35 ευρω μιλαω κατι ατελειωτες ωρες σε φιλους και συγγενεις στο εξωτερικο απο τον ωραιο καναπε μου σερφαροντας και βλεποντας  πραγματα της TV που παιχτηκαν πριν 2 μερες  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

> Αυτό λέω και 'γω. 
> 
> Πως το δίνουν είναι το πρόβλημα... πότε το παίρνεις κλπ κλπ.


Δηλαδη ,πατας στο οτι θα ενεργοποιηθεις ποιο γρηγορα? :Thinking: 
Η Max ταχυτητα/κοστος δε σε ενδιαφερει?

----------


## lewton

> αυτοι που ειναι σε εναλλακτικους ασχολουνται περισσοτερο απο αυτους που εχουν ειδη οτε, 
> μαλλον καταβαθος θα ηθελαν και εκεινοι να ειχαν οτε και δε το παραδεχονται ??


Εγω το ανάποδο βλέπω. Συνέχεια ανοίγουν θέματα στο sub-forum του ΟΤΕ όπου λένε τι ωραία που νιώθουν που είναι στον ΟΤΕ.  :Whistle: 
Αλλά όταν θέλεις να πεις κάτι θα το πεις. Ε δε μου κάνει εντύπωση.

----------


## guzel

φανταστειτε τι εχει να γινει παλι στα dslams .ενας πανικος.. θα αρχισουν παλι ολοι τις καταγγελιες και τις γρινιες... εμενα δεν με πειθει ο οτε.. με παγιο οτε ειναι ο ακριβοτερος με διαφορε ρε ουστ ...

----------


## 2048dsl

> Την 8άρα την έριξαν στα 26-27, που είναι φυσικά λιγότερα από τα 29-30 της 24άρας. 
> 
> @No-Name: Πού είσαι βρε; Για την πληροφόρηση εκ των προτέρων. Αλλά το upload;


Nick ελα να φευγεις απο hol σιγα σιγα.



> αυτοι που ειναι σε εναλλακτικους ασχολουνται περισσοτερο απο αυτους που εχουν ειδη οτε, 
> μαλλον καταβαθος θα ηθελαν και εκεινοι να ειχαν οτε και δε το παραδεχονται ??


 :Smile: 



> Αυτό λέω και 'γω. 
> 
> 
> Πως το δίνουν είναι το πρόβλημα... πότε το παίρνεις κλπ κλπ.


 :ROFL:  ετσι ειναι.

----------


## giwrgosth

Μας βλέπω να γλύφουμε εκεί που φτύναμε... :Whistle: 
Με τους απαράδεκτους και αναξιόπιστους εναλλακτικούς που έχουμε μπλέξει και με τις νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ, μάλλον μονόδρομος  :Thinking: 
Για να δούμε, θα αντιδράσουν οι εναλλακτικοί? Τουλάχιστον να παρέχουν κάτι από αυτά που υπόσχοντε.

----------


## troll

Επιτέλους να επιγκετντρωθεί ο ανταγωνισμός στην ποιότητα και όχι στο κόστος ... :One thumb up:

----------


## Hwoarang

Που είνανι το upload για την 24 ρε παιδιά? Να την χτυπήσω αν είναι

----------


## guzel

πια ποιοτητα ? ? ? ε ρε γλεντια κατσε να δωσει τις ταχυτητες και μετα θα δεις φασαριες..η οτενετ ειναι στα ορια της φανταστειτε τι εχει να γινει με τις νεες ταχυτητες



απο ποτε ισχυουν ?

----------


## alfagamma

> Την 8άρα την έριξαν στα 26-27, που είναι φυσικά λιγότερα από τα 29-30 της 24άρας.



 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :ROFL: Δικιο εχεις :One thumb up: Τι εγινε δεν βλεπω κιολας? :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## minovg

> λουκετο στους εναλλακτικους εβαλε ο οτε αμα δε το καταλαβατε.


Eδώ με 1Μβιτ και κατεβάζουν μερικοί με 60 και 70, πώς δίνουν νέες ταχύτητες εφόσον ξέρουν ότι δε μπορούν να τις προσφέρουν; Έχουν προχωρήσει σε αναβαθμίσεις bandwidth και διεθνούς διασύνδεσης; Εσείς του ΟΤΕ να χαίρεστε σε τέτοια είδηση και όχι απλά σε ονομαστικές αναβαθμίσεις. Η διεθνής διασύνδεση σάς ενδιαφέρει. ΑΥτή μένει στα ίδια επίπεδα; Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο; Αλλά βλέπω κανέναν δε τον ενδιαφέρει. Ας γράφει το μόντεμ ότι συγχρονίζει ψηλά και τα άλλα είναι ψιλά γράμματα...

----------


## lewton

Να δούμε αν η 24άρα θα είναι εγγυημένα 24 ή έως 24.  :Whistle: 
Εμένα προσωπικά μου έχει πει ΟΤΕτζής του 1241 ότι όταν δώσει ο ΟΤΕ δε θα είναι έως 24 αλλά στάνταρ 24. Περιμένω με μεγάλη αγωνία.  :Razz: 

Κατά τα άλλα, μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ για τις νέες τιμές του, καθώς θα αναγκάσει τους εναλλακτικούς να μας δώσουν επιτέλους 100% τιμές Γαλλίας (δηλαδή με πάγιο στα 30 ευρώ σκάρτα θα δώσουν και «έως 24 Mbps» και απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό).  :One thumb up: 

Να δούμε και το upload, αν και λίγο μετράει για όσους είναι κολλημένοι πελάτες του (κολλημένοι σημαίνει είτε ότι δε θέλουν να φύγουν, είτε ότι δε μπορούν λόγω μη κάλυψης από τους εναλλακτικούς).

Άντε να κλείνουν σιγά σιγά τα μαγαζάκια.

----------


## argonaut

> Όπως είπε και κάποιος παραπάνω....ΠΑΕΙ το bandwidth...


Έρχονται τα caps. έρχονται τα caps, έρχονται τα caps.
(όχι τα κεφαλαία βέβαια, ούτε τα κεφάλαια).

----------


## minovg

> Μας βλέπω να γλύφουμε εκεί που φτύναμε...
> Με τους απαράδεκτους και αναξιόπιστους εναλλακτικούς που έχουμε μπλέξει και με τις νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ, μάλλον μονόδρομος 
> Για να δούμε, θα αντιδράσουν οι εναλλακτικοί? Τουλάχιστον να παρέχουν κάτι από αυτά που υπόσχοντε.


Ώπα Γιωργάκη, δυσαρεστημένος και από την ΟΝ;  :Razz:  Εμπρός στον δρόμο που χάραξε ο Noname.  :Laughing: 

Μερικοί εναλλακτικοί είναι άψογοι.  :One thumb up:  Αφήστε αυτές τις καραμέλες περί σταθερών σχέσεων και εφήμερων. Αρκεί να κάνετε την σωστή επιλογή, η οποία ίσως να ποικίλλει από περιοχή σε περιοχή.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Eδώ με 1Μβιτ και κατεβάζουν μερικοί με 60 και 70, πώς δίνουν νέες ταχύτητες εφόσον ξέρουν ότι δε μπορούν να τις προσφέρουν; Έχουν προχωρήσει σε αναβαθμίσεις bandwidth και διεθνούς διασύνδεσης; Εσείς του ΟΤΕ να χαίρεστε σε τέτοια είδηση και όχι απλά σε ονομαστικές αναβαθμίσεις. Η διεθνής διασύνδεση σάς ενδιαφέρει. ΑΥτή μένει στα ίδια επίπεδα; Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο; Αλλά βλέπω κανέναν δε τον ενδιαφέρει. Ας γράφει το μόντεμ ότι συγχρονίζει ψηλά και τα άλλα είναι ψιλά γράμματα...


Ναι είδα και τους εναλλακτικούς, περιμένουν πότε θα μπουκώσει το σύμπαν να πάρουν νέα γραμμή με το εξωτερικό. Επί ένα μήνα με 25-30 Kb κατέβαζα με την ΟΝ.
Δύσκολο να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ, έχω ρίξει κατάμαυρη πέτρα, αλλά αυτή η κίνηση θα σπρώξει και τους εναλακτικούς, γιατί οι πωλήσεις τους θα πέσουν κατακόρυφα και δεν θα μαζεύουν νέους πελάτες με τις προσφορές τους και τις ανύπαρκτες κάποιες φορές υπηρεσίες τους.

----------


## RyDeR

> Δηλαδη ,πατας στο οτι θα ενεργοποιηθεις ποιο γρηγορα?
> Η Max ταχυτητα/κοστος δε σε ενδιαφερει?


Ναι, (πολύ) γρηγορότερα. 2 μέρες avarage έναντι του 1 μηνός.  :Wink: 

Επίσης κάνοντας μια βόλτα στα section της FORTHnet/HOL/κλπ βλέπεις οτι άλλοι δεν έχουν τηλέφωνο... άλλοι δεν έχουν internet. Σε μένα τόσα χρόνια που έχουμε τηλεφωνία ΟΤΕ είχαμε downtime το πολύ 2 μέρες τον χρόνο, στους ενναλακτικούς έχουν 5 μέρες το μήνα. 

Είναι μια διαφορά, δεν βρίσκεις;  :Wink:

----------


## teop

> α) δεν είναι μόνο 10ε
> β) με ΑΡΥΣ δεν έχεις προβλήματα γιατί απλά δουλεύεις με Adsl και όχι Adsl2+


Σωστό :One thumb up:  Τα πάντα έχουν σχέση με το τί θέλεις να κάνεις. Ποιά θα είναι η χρήση. Ανάλογα με αυτό, κάνεις και την επιλογή σου.

----------


## globalnoise

Μετά και από αυτό μπορούμε να λέμε (at last) οτι έχουμε *σοβαρή* ευρυζωνικότητα στην Ελλάδα.

Τι και πως θα αντέξει ο ΟΤΕ θα περιμένουμε να το δούμε με το που αρχίσει να ενεργοποιείτε μεγάλος όγκος συνδρομητών. Μπορεί να είναι κλασσικός ΟΤΕ, μπορεί να είναι και απροβλημάτιστος όμως, κανείς δεν ξέρει.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ώπα Γιωργάκη, δυσαρεστημένος και από την ΟΝ;  Εμπρός στον δρόμο που χάραξε ο Noname. .


Αφού είναι μπάχαλο! Χίλιες φορές Tellas, αλλά αυτούς δεν τους γουστάρω πια. Όμως σαν εταιρεία μέρα με τη νύχτα!

----------


## harris

Καιρός ήταν...  :Smile: 

Αν και έχω αρκετές απορίες για την υλοποίηση όλων αυτών στην πράξη...

Έχει ο ΟΤΕ adsl2+ dslam παντού; Ή θα το δώσει μόνο σε όσα κέντρα είναι διαθέσιμο; Τι γίνεται με την διασύνδεση των κέντρων; Έχει την δυνατότητα να σηκώσει τέτοιο εύρος;  :Thinking:

----------


## a11

> Δεν το αφηνουν λόγω της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην αγορά να ανταγωνιστεί στα ίσα τους εναλλακτικούς έτσι; ας κανει κάτι αλλο τότε, νομιζω το πιο ακριβό πακετο που τα έχει όλα ειναι της forthnet με 39,9 ευρώ, ας δώσει όλα όσα δινει η forthnet με..... ας πούμε υποθετικά με 42,9 ευρώ, δεν το κάνει όμως γιατί; πάλι πιο ακριβός θα ειναι!!! γιατί;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


λαθος το διατυπωνεις ,το σωστο ειναι =πρωτα οι αλλες εταιριες ασ αποκτησουν υποδομη για ολη την ελλαδα,αρα θα ανεβει και το κοστος ,να δουμε ποιες θα κρατησουν,με δικα τους καλωδια ,μεχρι τον ,καταναλωτη,και επισης να σου θυμισω οτι οτε παρεχει κοινωνικο εργο ,γιατι βαζει γραμμες σε περιοχες ασυμφορες οικονομικα ,[χωρια μικρα] απομακρυσμενες περιοχες,νησια,στην ουσια ολοι αυτο πληρωνουμε ,,ποια ιδιωτικη εταιρια θα παει,και στο κατω κατω γιατι να χρησιμοποιησει αυτο το χαλια καλωδιο του οτε,για να εχει δικαιολογιες???,οταν θα τα λυσουν ολα αυτα και δεν βαλουν παγιο ,τοτε,τα ξαναλεμε,επισης μην ξεχνας οτι ο οτε επειδη ακριβως εχει βγαλει τα λεφτα του με τα παγια τοσα χρονια για τις υποδομες που εχει κανει,εχει την δυνατοτητα ,να τακοψει αν το κρινει και τον οδηγησει ο ανταγωνισμος εκει,οι αλλες εταιριες απο που θα κερδισουν αραγε ???μονο απο τουσ πελατες??? μπα χλωμο,ανακεφαλαιωνοντας ,οταν οι αλλοι κανουν δικτυο οσο του οτε, να μιλαμε για ισους ορους ,σημασια δεν εχει ποιος ξεκινα πρωτος αλλα ποιος παρεχει σωστα τις υπηρεσιες

----------


## Linus

Ισχύει τπτ από όλα αυτά για την επαρχία? Εκτός του 1μβιτ/2μβιτ.

----------


## lewton

> Ναι, (πολύ) γρηγορότερα. 2 μέρες avarage έναντι του 1 μηνός. 
> 
> Επίσης κάνοντας μια βόλτα στα section της FORTHnet/HOL/κλπ βλέπεις οτι άλλοι δεν έχουν τηλέφωνο... άλλοι δεν έχουν internet. Σε μένα τόσα χρόνια που έχουμε τηλεφωνία ΟΤΕ είχαμε downtime το πολύ 2 μέρες τον χρόνο, στους ενναλακτικούς έχουν 5 μέρες το μήνα. 
> 
> Είναι μια διαφορά, δεν βρίσκεις;


Το συμπέρασμα του RyDeR είναι ότι όποιος έχει εναλλακτικό είναι 5 ημέρες το μήνα χωρίς τηλέφωνο.
Q σου αγόρι μου που έλεγε και η διαφήμιση. Ελπίζω να μην έχεις σκοπό να ασχοληθείς με τη στατιστική, γιατί η φυσική σου κλίση στο αντικείμενο είναι χειρότερη και από μηδενική.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Eδώ με 1Μβιτ και κατεβάζουν μερικοί με 60 και 70, πώς δίνουν νέες ταχύτητες εφόσον ξέρουν ότι δε μπορούν να τις προσφέρουν; Έχουν προχωρήσει σε αναβαθμίσεις bandwidth και διεθνούς διασύνδεσης; Εσείς του ΟΤΕ να χαίρεστε σε τέτοια είδηση και όχι απλά σε ονομαστικές αναβαθμίσεις. Η διεθνής διασύνδεση σάς ενδιαφέρει. ΑΥτή μένει στα ίδια επίπεδα; Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο; Αλλά βλέπω κανέναν δε τον ενδιαφέρει. Ας γράφει το μόντεμ ότι συγχρονίζει ψηλά και τα άλλα είναι ψιλά γράμματα...


φιλε για πες μας απο περιεργεια το max που εχεις πιασει απο τα 12mbps που σου δινει η τελλας?
μηπως μεχρι 4 αντε βαρια 6? και μηπως η hol h forthnet η on και ολες οι αλλοι εναλακτικοι μεχρι 10-12mbps απο τα 24 που δινουν?
ρωταω απο περιεργεια για να συγκρινω αργοτερα μολις θα εχω 8 η 24 απο οτε. :Whistle: 
απο υπηρεσιες τηλεφωνιας ειναι οκ? διοτι εχω ακουσει περι χαλια υπηρεσιες να σε κοβουν, να μην εχεις τηλεφωνο καποιες στιγμες,να σε καλουν καπιοι αλλοι και το τηλεφωνο σου να βουηζει ενω εσυ δεν μιλας στο σταθερο,να εχεις τηλεφωνια μεσω voip και να ακουγεσε λες και εισαι μεσα σε τουνελ κτλπ. :Thinking:

----------


## guzel

> Eδώ με 1Μβιτ και κατεβάζουν μερικοί με 60 και 70, πώς δίνουν νέες ταχύτητες εφόσον ξέρουν ότι δε μπορούν να τις προσφέρουν; Έχουν προχωρήσει σε αναβαθμίσεις bandwidth και διεθνούς διασύνδεσης; Εσείς του ΟΤΕ να χαίρεστε σε τέτοια είδηση και όχι απλά σε ονομαστικές αναβαθμίσεις. Η διεθνής διασύνδεση σάς ενδιαφέρει. ΑΥτή μένει στα ίδια επίπεδα; Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο; Αλλά βλέπω κανέναν δε τον ενδιαφέρει. Ας γράφει το μόντεμ ότι συγχρονίζει ψηλά και τα άλλα είναι ψιλά γράμματα...


+1    :Wink:

----------


## balander

Οι τιμές που αναγράφονται στο άρθρο είναι μαζί με τον isp? Δηλαδή είναι μέσα κ η οτενετ; η μόνο η γραμμή του οτε; αν είναι όλα μέσα τότε μια χαρά τιμές είναι...

----------


## guzel

@2048dsl ειμαι σε adsl2+ dslam ξερεις στα ποσα συγχronιζω ? στα 1400  :ROFL:  τι θα λεμε τωρα... ειναι θεμα επιλογης ..εγω παντως δεν ξαναβαζω οτε ΠΟΤΕ. τοσα χρονια πολλα εφαγαν

----------


## teop

> Δεν το αφηνουν λόγω της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην αγορά να ανταγωνιστεί στα ίσα τους εναλλακτικούς έτσι; ας κανει κάτι αλλο τότε, νομιζω το πιο ακριβό πακετο που τα έχει όλα ειναι της forthnet με 39,9 ευρώ, ας δώσει όλα όσα δινει η forthnet με..... ας πούμε υποθετικά με 42,9 ευρώ, δεν το κάνει όμως γιατί; πάλι πιο ακριβός θα ειναι!!! γιατί;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


λαθος το διατυπωνεις ,το σωστο ειναι =πρωτα οι αλλες εταιριες ασ αποκτησουν υποδομη για ολη την ελλαδα,αρα θα ανεβει και το κοστος ,να δουμε ποιες θα κρατησουν,με δικα τους καλωδια ,μεχρι τον ,καταναλωτη,και επισης να σου θυμισω οτι οτε παρεχει κοινωνικο εργο ,γιατι βαζει γραμμες σε περιοχες ασυμφορες οικονομικα ,[χωρια μικρα] απομακρυσμενες περιοχες,νησια,στην ουσια ολοι αυτο πληρωνουμε ,,ποια ιδιωτικη εταιρια θα παει,και στο κατω κατω γιατι να χρησιμοποιησει αυτο το χαλια καλωδιο του οτε,για να εχει δικαιολογιες???,οταν θα τα λυσουν ολα αυτα και δεν βαλουν παγιο ,τοτε,τα ξαναλεμε,επισης μην ξεχνας οτι ο οτε επειδη ακριβως εχει βγαλει τα λεφτα του με τα παγια τοσα χρονια για τις υποδομες που εχει κανει,εχει την δυνατοτητα ,να τακοψει αν το κρινει και τον οδηγησει ο ανταγωνισμος εκει,οι αλλες εταιριες απο που θα κερδισουν αραγε ???μονο απο τουσ πελατες??? μπα χλωμο,ανακεφαλαιωνοντας ,οταν οι αλλοι κανουν δικτυο οσο του οτε, να μιλαμε για ισους ορους ,σημασια δεν εχει ποιος ξεκινα πρωτος αλλα ποιος παρεχει σωστα τις υπηρεσιες

 :One thumb up:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Οι τιμές που αναγράφονται στο άρθρο είναι μαζί με τον isp? Δηλαδή είναι μέσα κ η οτενετ; η μόνο η γραμμή του οτε; αν είναι όλα μέσα τότε μια χαρά τιμές είναι...


Για conn-x λέει οπότε έχει και isp μέσα.

----------


## RyDeR

> Το συμπέρασμα του RyDeR είναι ότι όποιος έχει εναλλακτικό είναι 5 ημέρες το μήνα χωρίς τηλέφωνο.
> Q σου αγόρι μου που έλεγε και η διαφήμιση. Ελπίζω να μην έχεις σκοπό να ασχοληθείς με τη στατιστική, γιατί η φυσική σου κλίση στο αντικείμενο είναι χειρότερη και από μηδενική.


Καλά-καλά. Ο,τι πεις master. 

Για να δούμε και σένα *(master of statistics)*, πόσοι στον ΟΤΕ έχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα;  :Thinking:  
Κάνε ραβδογράμματα/κυκλικά διαγράμματα/μέτρα διασποράς/μέση τιμή να δούμε ποιος έχει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα.  :Wink: 

Θα το εκλάβω υπ'όψιν μου για τα stats πάντως...

----------


## lewton

> Οι νέες τιμές του conn - x εγκρίθηκαν μάλιστα χθες από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα μειωθούν έστω και *κατ' ελάχιστο* και οι τιμές χονδρικής (οι τιμές που ο ΟΤΕ πουλά την υπηρεσία στους υπολοίπους παρόχους). Οι σχετικές επίσημες ανακοινώσεις θα γίνουν πιθανότατα τη Δευτέρα.


Εδώ τι εννοεί με το «κατ' ελάχιστο»;
Ότι δε θα γίνουν οι αντίστοιχες μειώσεις και στα πάγια της ΑΡΥΣ χονδρικής;

----------


## iNs

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ για τις τιμές είναι μια άρχη!  :One thumb up: 
Άντε να δούμε το πάγιο πότε θα καταργηθεί και το Ταλκ 24/7 πότε θα γίνει προς όλα τα σταθερά δίκτυα( Εθνικές και προς το εξωτερικό κλήσεις )  :Worthy: 


Off Topic


		Το bandwith το αφήνουμε στο έλεος του Θεού  :Razz: 


Πάμε καλά!

----------


## sdikr

> Καιρός ήταν... 
> 
> Αν και έχω αρκετές απορίες για την υλοποίηση όλων αυτών στην πράξη...
> 
> Έχει ο ΟΤΕ adsl2+ dslam παντού; Ή θα το δώσει μόνο σε όσα κέντρα είναι διαθέσιμο; Τι γίνεται με την διασύνδεση των κέντρων; Έχει την δυνατότητα να σηκώσει τέτοιο εύρος;


Παντού δεν έχει, αλλά βάζει και έχει αρκετά καλή κάλυψη αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε.
Για τις γραμμές,  ήταν πάντα γνωστό οτι αν ήθελε  τότε με τα προβλήματα  με τα πακέτα αν ήθελε  απλά ανοιγέ την κάνουλα  μιας και έχει οπτικές σχεδόν παντού.
Οσό για το εξωτερικό,  δες OTEglobe

----------


## lewton

> Καλά-καλά. Ο,τι πεις master. 
> 
> Για να δούμε και σένα *(master of statistics)*, πόσοι στον ΟΤΕ έχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα;  
> Κάνε ραβδογράμματα/κυκλικά διαγράμματα/μέτρα διασποράς/μέση τιμή να δούμε ποιος έχει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα.


Αγαπητό μου παιδί δε με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω ραβδογράμματα γιατί δεν αισθάνομαι κανένα κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας και επομένως δε με ενδιαφέρει να πείσω κανέναν ότι αυτό που έχω εγώ είναι το καλύτερο. Μου αρκεί να είμαι ικανοποιημένος εγώ.

Μην περιμένεις όμως και να μη σε διορθώσω όταν γράφεις κάτι που είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Θα σε διορθώνω γιατί ποτέ δε μου άρεσε να αφήνω τα ψέματα αναπάντητα.

Εν τέλει βάλε όποια υπηρεσία σε ενδιαφέρει για όποιον λόγο σου γουστάρει. Δικά σου τα λεφτά δική σου και η απόφαση.
Αντίστοιχα, δίνε στο forum όποια συμβουλή θέλεις στους υπόλοιπους, εφόσον το foum υπάρχει ακριβώς για να ακούγονται όλες οι απόψεις. Αλλά όταν γράφεις ψέματα για να το στηρίξεις, μην περιμένεις να μην το τονίσουμε.

----------


## minovg

> Αφού είναι μπάχαλο! Χίλιες φορές Tellas, αλλά αυτούς δεν τους γουστάρω πια. Όμως σαν εταιρεία μέρα με τη νύχτα!


Γιώργο κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη κακώς έφυγες τότε.  :Sad:  Ελπίζω όμως να διορθωθούν τα πράματα και σε σένα, είσαι από τους ψαγμένους χρήστες.  :Wink: 



> φιλε για πες μας απο περιεργεια το max που εχεις πιασει απο τα 12mbps που σου δινει η τελλας?
> μηπως μεχρι 4 αντε βαρια 6? και μηπως η hol h forthnet η on και ολες οι αλλοι εναλακτικοι μεχρι 10-12mbps απο τα 24 που δινουν?
> ρωταω απο περιεργεια για να συγκρινω αργοτερα μολις θα εχω 8 η 24 απο οτε.
> απο υπηρεσιες τηλεφωνιας ειναι οκ? διοτι εχω ακουσει περι χαλια υπηρεσιες να σε κοβουν, να μην εχεις τηλεφωνο καποιες στιγμες,να σε καλουν καπιοι αλλοι και το τηλεφωνο σου να βουηζει ενω εσυ δεν μιλας στο σταθερο,να εχεις τηλεφωνια μεσω voip και να ακουγεσε λες και εισαι μεσα σε τουνελ κτλπ.


Κατεβάζω με 1250-1280 (δηλαδή το πρακτικό μαξ των 12Μβιτ) στο 100% της ημέρας. Και ανεβάζω με 110 επίσης καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Δεν υπάρχει ποτέ μπούκωμα, ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα. Με εξαίρεση 3 24ωρα που είχαμε πρόβλημα με το ίντερνετ κατά τον Απρίλη και δε παίρναμε ΙΡ, δεν έχουμε ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε στο τηλέφωνο ούτε στο ίντερνετ.

Μερικές φορές καλύτερα να σου βγει το μάτι παρά το όνομα. Αλλά για μένα ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να μείνετε όλοι στον ΟΤΕ σας. Μακριά από μας μην έχουμε *τότε* προβλήματα. 

Μερικοί δεν έχετε καταλάβει και μάλλον δε μπορείτε να φιλτράρετε τα προβλήματα... Βγαίνει κάποιος σε κάποιο φόρουμ εταιρείας και λέει πχ. 5 μέρες χωρίς τηλ. και εσείς βγάζετε γενικό συμπέρασμα. Δεν είναι έτσι. Τέλος πάντων δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο, γιατί θα κατηγορηθώ ότι γλείφω εταιρεία/ες, αν και αυτό που κάνω είναι ότι πραγματικά καταγράφω την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## harris

> Καλά-καλά. Ο,τι πεις master. 
> 
> Για να δούμε και σένα *(master of statistics)*, πόσοι στον ΟΤΕ έχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα;  
> Κάνε ραβδογράμματα/κυκλικά διαγράμματα/μέτρα διασποράς/μέση τιμή να δούμε ποιος έχει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα. 
> 
> Θα το εκλάβω υπ'όψιν μου για τα stats πάντως...


Mε τι να έχει πρόβλημα ο ΟΤΕ; με 1 και 2, άντε και 4 Mbps γραμμές;  :Laughing: 




> Παντού δεν έχει, αλλά βάζει και έχει αρκετά καλή κάλυψη αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε.
> Για τις γραμμές,  ήταν πάντα γνωστό οτι αν ήθελε  τότε με τα προβλήματα  με τα πακέτα αν ήθελε  απλά ανοιγέ την κάνουλα  μιας και έχει οπτικές σχεδόν παντού.
> Οσό για το εξωτερικό,  δες OTEglobe


Για το εξωτερικό δεν το συζητώ γιατί υπάρχει αρκετή υποδομή που ήδη περιμένει, και καινούρια που έρχεται...

Για την διασύνδεση των κέντρων απορώ... ΠΟΛΥ!  :Wink:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Καλά-καλά. Ο,τι πεις master. 
> 
> Για να δούμε και σένα *(master of statistics)*, πόσοι στον ΟΤΕ έχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα;


Δεν διαφωνεί νομίζω κανείς για το downtime του ΟΤΕ. Διαφωνούμε για το downtime που έδωσες στους υπόλοιπους, το οποίο απέχει *πολύ* από την πραγματικότητα.




> Κάνε ραβδογράμματα/κυκλικά διαγράμματα/μέτρα διασποράς/μέση τιμή να δούμε ποιος έχει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα.


Πάλι αλλάζεις την κουβέντα. 




> Θα το *εκ*λάβω υπ'όψιν μου για τα stats πάντως...


Εκτός από τη στατιστική, απέφυγε και τα φιλολογικά.

----------


## arisgrc

Εγώ βλέπω την 24αρα προς το καλοκαίρι και η κλασσική Αυγουστιάτικη προσφορά,ελπίζω να μη βιαστούν με την 24mbit γιατί θα έχουμε τα ίδια που είχαμε με το "Διπλασιασμό". :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

> Αγαπητό μου παιδί δε με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω ραβδογράμματα γιατί δεν αισθάνομαι κανένα κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας και επομένως δε με ενδιαφέρει να πείσω κανέναν ότι αυτό που έχω εγώ είναι το καλύτερο. Μου αρκεί να είμαι ικανοποιημένος εγώ.
> 
> Μην περιμένεις όμως και να μη σε διορθώσω όταν γράφεις κάτι που είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Θα σε διορθώνω γιατί ποτέ δε μου άρεσε να αφήνω τα ψέματα αναπάντητα.
> 
> Εν τέλει βάλε όποια υπηρεσία σε ενδιαφέρει για όποιον λόγο σου γουστάρει. Δικά σου τα λεφτά δική σου και η απόφαση.
> Αντίστοιχα, δίνε στο forum όποια συμβουλή θέλεις στους υπόλοιπους, εφόσον το foum υπάρχει ακριβώς για να ακούγονται όλες οι απόψεις. Αλλά όταν γράφεις ψέματα για να το στηρίξεις, μην περιμένεις να μην το τονίσουμε.


Whatever you say, master.

Στο τέλος θα μας πεις οτι ο ΟΤΕ έχει περισσότερα προβλήματα απο τους ενναλακτικούς.  :HaHa:   :HaHa: 




> Δεν διαφωνεί νομίζω κανείς για το downtime του ΟΤΕ. Διαφωνούμε για το downtime που έδωσες στους υπόλοιπους, το οποίο απέχει *πολύ* από την πραγματικότητα.


*
Ίσως* συμφωνήσω.




> Πάλι αλλάζεις την κουβέντα.


 :What..?: 




> Εκτός από τη στατιστική, απέφυγε και τα φιλολογικά.


 :Embarassed:

----------


## lewton

> Στο τέλος θα μας πεις οτι ο ΟΤΕ έχει περισσότερα προβλήματα απο τους ενναλακτικούς.


Όχι δε θα το πω, γιατί τα δικά μου χέρια επικοινωνούν με τον εγκέφαλο πριν πληκτρολογήσουν (για τα δικά σου δε θα έπαιρνα ορκο).
Μέχρι στιγμής άλλοι πετάνε τις κοτσάνες, εγώ απλά δεν έχω την ευγένεια να τις αγνοήσω και τις διορθώνω.  :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

> Όχι δε θα το πω, γιατί τα δικά μου χέρια επικοινωνούν με τον εγκέφαλο πριν πληκτρολογήσουν [...]


Δεν το πρόσεξα.




> [...](για τα δικά σου δε θα έπαιρνα ορκο).


Καλά κάνεις. Δικαιωμά σου.




> Μέχρι στιγμής άλλοι πετάνε τις κοτσάνες, εγώ απλά δεν έχω την ευγένεια να τις αγνοήσω και τις διορθώνω.


Καλά κάνεις. Δικαιωμά σου.

----------


## Πύρρος

> 


Σε περίληψη:

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι πιό αξιόπιστος, αλλά η διαφορά δεν είναι όσο μεγάλη όσο την παρουσιάζεις:

Ναι, ο ΟΤΕ είναι down κάτω από 2 μέρες το χρόνο.
Οχι, οι υπόλοιποι δεν είναι down 5*12=60 μέρες το χρόνο.

----------


## RyDeR

> Σε περίληψη:
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ είναι πιό αξιόπιστος, αλλά η διαφορά δεν είναι όσο μεγάλη όσο την παρουσιάζεις:
> 
> Ναι, ο ΟΤΕ είναι down κάτω από 2 μέρες το χρόνο.
> Οχι, οι υπόλοιποι δεν είναι down 5*12=60 μέρες το χρόνο.


Ξαναλέω, ίσως να μην είναι τόσο μεγάλη... δικό μου λάθος. 

Αλλά πες μου εσύ, πόσες μέρες down ανα έτος είναι down οι υπόλοιποι;

----------


## iNs

> και στα 8192 Μbps 26,9 ευρώ (από 48,5 ευρώ μείωση 44,5%)


Καθήστε ρε παιδιά 8000 Mbps?!  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ένα μικρό λαθάκι ρε σεις και όμως δεν περνάει απαρατήρητο!  :Respekt: 
Διόρθωση 


> και στα *8 Μbps* 26,9 ευρώ (από 48,5 ευρώ μείωση 44,5%)

----------


## lewton

> Ναι, ο ΟΤΕ είναι down κάτω από 2 μέρες το χρόνο.
> Οχι, οι υπόλοιποι δεν είναι down 5*12=60 μέρες το χρόνο.


Και για να το προχωρήσω, από τον Ιούλιο που είμαι στη Net One ήμουν down περίπου 4 ώρες (3 ώρες ένα απόγευμα, και βάζω και άλλη μια για να είμαι μέσα).
Στο ίδιο διάστημα στον ΟΤΕ έμεινε η μισή βόρεια Ελλάδα χωρίς ADSL για περισσότερες ώρες (τότε με την οπτική, χωρίς να μετράω και όποια μικρο-disconnects μπορεί να έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάθε χρήστης).  


Γενικά πρέπει να μάθουμε να μην είμαστε πρόβατα. Το όνειρο του ΟΤΕ είναι να μείνει στους εναλλακτικούς ως σύνολο η στάμπα του αναξιόπιστου, και βλέπω πολλά μέλη του forum έτοιμα να φωνάξουν πόσα ευτυχισμένοι είναι και πόσο χάλια είναι οι εναλλακτικοί γενικά (όχι η On, η Forthnet, η Net One, όλοι μαζί).
Έτσι ως καταναλωτής δεν πιέζεις την αγορά στο να γίνει καλύτερη.

----------


## minovg

> Και για να το προχωρήσω, από τον Ιούλιο που είμαι στη Net One ήμουν down περίπου 4 ώρες (3 ώρες ένα απόγευμα, και βάζω και άλλη μια για να είμαι μέσα).
> Στο ίδιο διάστημα στον ΟΤΕ έμεινε η μισή βόρεια Ελλάδα χωρίς ADSL για περισσότερες ώρες (τότε με την οπτική, χωρίς να μετράω και όποια μικρο-disconnects μπορεί να έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάθε χρήστης).  
> 
> 
> *Γενικά πρέπει να μάθουμε να μην είμαστε πρόβατα. Το όνειρο του ΟΤΕ είναι να μείνει στους εναλλακτικούς ως σύνολο η στάμπα του αναξιόπιστου, και βλέπω πολλά μέλη του forum έτοιμα να φωνάξουν πόσα ευτυχισμένοι είναι και πόσο χάλια είναι οι εναλλακτικοί γενικά (όχι η On, η Forthnet, η Net One, όλοι μαζί).
> Έτσι ως καταναλωτής δεν πιέζεις την αγορά στο να γίνει καλύτερη.*


+1.  :Wink:

----------


## nickthegreek82

Πολύ ωραία με πιάνει κ μένα αυτή η αναβάθμιση ... Και το 1Mb μου είναι υπεραρκετό!!

----------


## 21century

ΕΠειδή πλησιάσαν χριστούγεννα δεν είδαμε ακόμα καινούργιες προσφορές και μειώσεις τιμών από τον Π-ΟΤΕ αλλά και αναβαθμίσεις των υπαρχόντων συνδρομητών...ελπίζω ότι έχουν πάρει το μήνυμα ότι ο κόσμος θέλει διαρκώς αλλαγές και ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες..

----------


## lewton

> Γενικά πρέπει να μάθουμε να μην είμαστε πρόβατα. Το όνειρο του ΟΤΕ είναι να μείνει στους εναλλακτικούς ως σύνολο η στάμπα του αναξιόπιστου, και βλέπω πολλά μέλη του forum έτοιμα να φωνάξουν πόσα ευτυχισμένοι είναι και πόσο χάλια είναι οι εναλλακτικοί γενικά (όχι η On, η Forthnet, η Net One, όλοι μαζί).
> Έτσι ως καταναλωτής δεν πιέζεις την αγορά στο να γίνει καλύτερη.


Επίσης το ίδιο ισχύει και για αυτούς που εκφράζουν την άποψη «κάτω ο ΟΤΕ, ζήτω οι εναλλακτικοί».
Πάλι η ισοπέδωση κάνει κακό σε όλους μας.


Προσωπικά παρακολουθώ όλα τα forums όσο μπορώ, για να έχω μια όσο το δυνατόν σφαιρικότερη άποψη για την αγορά.
Δε μπορούν να το κάνουν όλοι, σύμφωνοι, αλλά όχι και να δέχομαι και επίθεση για αυτό. Να υπάρχει και λίγη τσίπα.

----------


## nikgr

Xαίρομαι πραγματικά κατ' αρχήν διότι καταργήθηκε το sub-broadband των 768K και πλέον όλες οι αναφορές μας θα είναι σε Mbps και οχι σε kbps που είχαμε συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια.

Πολύ σημαντικές οι μειώσεις και πραγματικά δεν το περίμενα!   :Clap:  Άραγε αν δεν υπήρχε όμως η πίεση των εναλλακτικών όλα αυτά τα χρόνια (και η μαζική φυγή πελατών τελευταία με τα LLU) πιστεύει κανείς ότι θα έδινε ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα αυτές τις τιμές?

Tελικά sdikr ο ΟΤΕ τώρα πουλάει κάτω του κόστους? Γιατί τόσο καιρό διάβαζα ότι οι εναλλακτικοί πουλούσαν κάτω του κόστους και θα αναγκαζόνταν εκ των πραγμάτων ή να ανεβάσουν τις τιμές στα προηγούμενα επίπεδα του ΟΤΕ ή να το κλείσουν το μαγαζί.
Πώς ο ΟΤΕ πουλάει σήμερα την 1mbps 16,5euro και πριν 2χρόνια που είχαμε κάνει την online διαμαρτυρία την κοστολογούσε 150euro?
Ή τότε έβγαζε παράλογα κέρδη ή τώρα πάει για φαλιμέντο με αυτές τις τιμές και δεν ξέρω αν η αύξηση των χρηστών μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει τέτοια μείωση στις τιμές του.

Εγώ χαίρομαι πάντως πάρα πολύ για την ελληνική επαρχία γιατί επιτέλους θα έχει υψηλές ταχύτητες με χαμηλό σχετικά κόστος. Βαρεθήκαμε τα ψέμματα των wizards των εαλλακτικών.
Σε 15μέρες κάλυψη. Εχμ, συγγνώμη καναμε ένα λαθάκι. Σε ένα μήνα τελικά. Τον άλλο μήνα... ναι ξέρετε τελικά θα πάρει παράταση άλλους 2μήνες... Μετά τους 2μήνες? Άλλο ένα 6μηνο πίσω ! 
Οι εναλλακτικοί δυστυχώς δεν παρέχουν ταχύτητες πάνω απο 1mbps στα AΡΥΣ πακέτα τους, εκεί που δεν έχουν κάλυψη. Αρα ο ΟΤΕ απέκτησε αυτή τη στιγμή ένα ξεκάθαρο πλεονέκτημα, αφού στα χρήματα του 1mbps απ' τους εναλλακτικούς αγοράζει ο άλλος 4αρα απ' τον ΟΤΕ!
Τα μαγαζάκια τους λοιπόν πραγματικά τα κλείνει στην επαρχία και ας ανασκουμπωθούν να κάνουν έργα πλέον αν θέλουν να χτυπήσουν στα ίσα τον ΟΤΕ και ας μη μας κοροιδεύουν με τους wizards!

Θέλω να δω επίσης τί θα κάνει τώρα η forthnet με τα 512Κ upload που έχει μείνει τελευταία και καταιδρωμένη, ακόμα και απ' τον ΟΤΕ που θα δίνει 768Κ!

Ένα πρόβλημα που βλέπω στα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι διατηρεί τις διάφορες κλάσεις ταχυτήτων, με αποτέλεσμα στο VP της 8αρας και 24αρας να μαζεύονται οι διψασμένοι χρήστες, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα ταχυτήτων.
Οι εναλλακτικοί αντίθετα έχουν ρίξει ακόμα και τους ελαφρείς χρήστες στο "Ο,τι πάρεις απ' τα 24" με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται καλύτερος καταμερισμός στο διαθέσιμο bandwidth.

Θα δείτε ότι θα αρχίσουν να κλαίγονται πολλοί και με τις 24αρες του ΟΤΕ γιατί θα νομίζουν ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ που δεν κατεβάζει το μουλάρι τους με 24mbps απ' τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες με τα 256Κ και 768Κ upload.  :Laughing: 


Tέλος μένει να ξεκαθαριστεί αν αυτοί που έχουν ήδη connex με 6μηνες δεσμεύσεις θα μετακινηθούν στις νέες τιμές ή θα έχουν σταθερή και αυξημένη τιμή μέχρι να τελειώσει η περίοδος δέσμευσης.

----------


## SABBATH

> επιτέλους, μία καλή κίνηση για  οτε.  έχω μία απορρία:  εάν κάποιος έχει attenuation 34 db που σημαίνει περίπου 13-14 mbps maximum, ο οτε θα εκδόσει λογαριασμό που το ποσό του θα ανταποκρίνεται στην μέγιστη ταχύτητα που πιάνει η γραμμή του πελάτη ή......_?


ελεος ρε παιδια. δηλαδη οι αλλες εταιριες το κανουν αυτο;
εχω πει ξανα οτι ειμαι υπερ του ΟΤΕ και τωρα ειμαι ακομα περισοτερο. αν αυτα που θα μπορουσε να μου προσφερει η φορθνετ και η χολ προτιμω να τα παρω απο τον οτε με την ιδια τιμη

----------


## ikaros2006

Είναι καλές οι νέες τιμές, ειδικά για εμάς που δεν μένουμε Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη και έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ τον ΟΤΕ να μας προσφέρει DSL.

Οι εναλλακτικοί μέχρι στιγμής είναι τζάμπα μάγκες καθώς εξυπηρετούν μία αγορά που έχει το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος για αυτούς. Δηλαδή την Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη (και μάλιστα την συμπρωτέυουσα πολύ αργότερα από την Αθήνα) όπου υπάρχει το 70% του πληθυσμού της χώρας σε έκταση λίγων τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων.

Η σύγκριση όπως είπε κι ένας φίλος πιο πριν είναι ανούσια προς το παρόν. Πρώτα να αποκτήσουν το ποσοστό κάλυψης του ΟΤΕ και μετά να κάνουμε τις συγκρίσεις.

Εκτός αν για κάποιους εδώ μέσα η Ελλάδα φτάνει μέχρι την εξώπορτα του σπιτιού τους...


(κακία mode ΟΝ)




> Εκτός από τη στατιστική, απ*έ*φυγε και τα φιλολογικά.



Προτείνω να κάνεις κι εσύ το ίδιο... :Razz: 

(κακία mode OFF)  :Smile:

----------


## gcf

Σε σχέση με την αξιοπιστία και το downtime του OTE έναντι των εναλλακτικών:
Η κλασική θεωρία αξιοπιστίας διακρίνει τρία σενάρια, best case, worst case και το μέσο.
Αν τα πάρουμε ένα ένα, χωρίς φυσικά τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε πραγματικά στατιστικά δεδομένα, έχω την εντύπωση πως η κατάσταση όπως καταγράφεται στο φόρουμ είναι κάπως έτσι:
-best case για τους εναλλακτικούς: Ποιότητα - αξιοπιστία σαν ή σχεδόν σαν του ΟΤΕ, εξυπηρέτηση πολύ κατώτερη (αλλά στο σενάριο δεν την χρειάζονται τόσο οι χρήστες) και πολύ χαμηλότερο κόστος, άρα ευτυχείς χρήστες εκτός ΟΤΕ.
-στο μέσο σενάριο που είναι και το πιο δύσκολο να εκτιμηθεί, θα περίμενε κανείς να συναντά ικανοποιητικές υπηρεσίες μετά από μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις ενεργοποίησης, και περιστασιακά προβλήματα αξιοπιστίας που εντείνονται ιδιαίτερα από την κακή τεχνική υποστήριξη.
-στο worst case, η κατάσταση πολλών περιπτώσεων στο φόρουμ, πρέπει να θυμίζει ιστορίες φρίκης.

Ανάλογα με το βαθμό που χρειάζεται κάποιος πρόσβαση στο Internet και τηλεφωνία που να λειτουργούν, και με το χρόνο, την υπομονή και τα χρήματα που διαθέτει, επιλέγει.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να ρισκάρω.

----------


## manoulamou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί κάθε φορά η κουβέντα μου θυμίζει κάτι από μπάλα?


Και να ησουνα ο μονος,  που εχει αυτη την εντυπωση :Twisted Evil: !!!

----------


## teop

> Xαίρομαι πραγματικά κατ' αρχήν διότι καταργήθηκε το sub-broadband των 768K και πλέον όλες οι αναφορές μας θα είναι σε Mbps και οχι σε kbps που είχαμε συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια.
> 
> Πολύ σημαντικές οι μειώσεις και πραγματικά δεν το περίμενα!   Άραγε αν δεν υπήρχε όμως η πίεση των εναλλακτικών όλα αυτά τα χρόνια (και η μαζική φυγή πελατών τελευταία με τα LLU) πιστεύει κανείς ότι θα έδινε ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα αυτές τις τιμές?
> 
> Tελικά sdikr ο ΟΤΕ τώρα πουλάει κάτω του κόστους? Γιατί τόσο καιρό διάβαζα ότι οι εναλλακτικοί πουλούσαν κάτω του κόστους και θα αναγκαζόνταν εκ των πραγμάτων ή να ανεβάσουν τις τιμές στα προηγούμενα επίπεδα του ΟΤΕ ή να το κλείσουν το μαγαζί.
> Πώς ο ΟΤΕ πουλάει σήμερα την 1mbps 16,5euro και πριν 2χρόνια που είχαμε κάνει την online διαμαρτυρία την κοστολογούσε 150euro?
> Ή τότε έβγαζε παράλογα κέρδη ή τώρα πάει για φαλιμέντο με αυτές τις τιμές και δεν ξέρω αν η αύξηση των χρηστών μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει τέτοια μείωση στις τιμές του.
> 
> Εγώ χαίρομαι πάντως πάρα πολύ για την ελληνική επαρχία γιατί επιτέλους θα έχει υψηλές ταχύτητες με χαμηλό σχετικά κόστος. Βαρεθήκαμε τα ψέμματα των wizards των εαλλακτικών.
> ...


Φίλε μου, ο υγειής ανταγωνισμός είναι θεωριτικά προς όφελος του καταναλωτή. Ας ελπίσουμε πως τελικά θα έχουμε ότι μας υπόσχονται εδώ και εκεί, σε σωστές τιμές και την αντίστοιχη ποιότητα.

----------


## emeliss

Έπρεπε να χιονίσει και να βγουν οι αγιοβασίληδες στους δρόμους για να πλησιάσει τους εναλλακτικούς στις τιμές. Καλή κίνηση αν και έπρεπε να το κάνει πολύ νωρίτερα.

----------


## kyriakos7

καλυτερα αργα παρα ποτε  :Smile:

----------


## ermis333

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει τη δύναμη να κάνει πολλά αλλά δυστηχώς τόσα χρόνια δεν δείχνει να έχει τη βούληση.


Πλέον πρέπει να σταματήσουν όλοι εναλλακτικοί και ΟΤΕ να δίνουν βάση στο κόστος για να αποκτήσουν πελάτες και να μας φέρουν σοβαρές *ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ* με τις οποίες θα μπορούμε να εκμεταλευτούμε τις Adsl2+ συνδέσεις μας.

Ακόμα στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μηδαμινές πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες με αποτέλεσμα να αναγκαζόμαστε αυτά που θέλουμε να τα παίρνουμε πολλές φορές πειρατικά.

----------


## petrogazz

Αρνητική διαφήμιση, μειώσεις τιμών, ο ανταγωνισμός επιτέλους λειτουργεί υπέρ μας. Για σκεφτείτε την επαρχία που αναγκαστικά έχουν ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Panos.2006

Πολύ καλή η κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ. Αλλά ας μην πανηγυρίζουμε ακόμα. Ας δούμε πως θα πάει το Asdl 2 του ΟΤΕ. Γιατί μέχρι τώρα συγκρίνουμε το Asdl 1 που δίνει και είναι ποιο ώριμη τεχνολογία σε σχέση με τα Adsl 2 δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών.
Θα δούμε επίσης αν πολλά προβλήματα οφείλονται όντως στον χαλκό ή στην ανικανότητα των παρόχων να στήσουν σωστά δίκτυα.
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι σε λίγους μήνες συγκρίνοντας αντίστοιχα δίκτυα ΟΤΕ-εναλλακτικών θα πέσουν οι μάσκες και από τις δύο πλευρές. Και αυτό μόνο καλό είναι για τους καταναλωτές.

----------


## Hetfield

> Πολύ καλή η κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ. Αλλά ας μην πανηγυρίζουμε ακόμα. Ας δούμε πως θα πάει το Asdl 2 του ΟΤΕ. Γιατί μέχρι τώρα συγκρίνουμε το Asdl 1 που δίνει και είναι ποιο ώριμη τεχνολογία σε σχέση με τα Adsl 2 δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών.
> Θα δούμε επίσης αν πολλά προβλήματα οφείλονται όντως στον χαλκό ή στην ανικανότητα των παρόχων να στήσουν σωστά δίκτυα.
> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι σε λίγους μήνες συγκρίνοντας αντίστοιχα δίκτυα ΟΤΕ-εναλλακτικών θα πέσουν οι μάσκες και από τις δύο πλευρές. Και αυτό μόνο καλό είναι για τους καταναλωτές.


Οι παλιες ταχυτητες, αν και μεχρι 8mbit, περνουσαν μεσω τεχνολογιας adsl2+!  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

Άσχετο: πλέον στις 15 παλιές χώρες της ΕΕ είμαστε η χώρα με το φθηνότερο Adsl από το πρώην μονοπώλιο (σε απόλυτες τιμές).

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θα δείτε ότι θα αρχίσουν να κλαίγονται πολλοί και με τις 24αρες του ΟΤΕ γιατί θα νομίζουν ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ που δεν κατεβάζει το μουλάρι τους με 24mbps απ' τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες με τα 256Κ και 768Κ upload.




Off Topic


		Μια απλή off topic διόρθωση, με οποιοδήποτε upload πάνω από 128 στο μουλάρι, αν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πηγές, κατεβάζεις μέχρι το μέγιστο του download σου ...  :Whistle:

----------


## cuper

:One thumb up:  Καιρός ήτανε! 
Θα σταθώ στα 29,9€/μήνα για τα έως 24Mbps. 
Δεδομένου ότι τα κέντρα που θα την υποστηρίζουν είναι πάρα πολλά, όσοι δεν καλύπτονται από εναλλακτικούς ή καλύπτονται αλλά θέλουν την "σιγουριά του ΟΤΕ" δεν θα νιώθουν μειονεκτικά πλέον.
29,5 δίνω τώρα για 2Mbps Α.ΡΥ.Σ.  :Razz:  

Και για να πω και την κακία μου (λίγες σκόρπιες σκέψεις)  :Twisted Evil: 

1)τον πρώτο καιρό, θα γεμίσει με άπειρα threads και το sub-forum του ΟΤΕ: "Πληρώνω για 24 και έχω μόνο 8/10/12/16 Mbps" κτλ. αλλά αντίστοιχα και στις Tellas/Forthnet/Hol/ Vivodi/ Netone/ Ontelecoms, "Πίσω στον ΟΤΕ για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες". Λες και οι εναλλακτικοί δεν παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες τους από το ίδιο χάλκινο και πολλές φορές προβληματικό δίκτυο.

2)Αλλά στο τέλος θα καταλάβουνε όλοι-μα όλοι το "έως". 

3)Ελπίζω οι λοιποί πάροχοι να αρχίσουν να ανταγωνίζονται τον ΟΤΕ στην εξυπηρέτηση και σταθερότητα, που αυτός τώρα έχει, γιατί αν και θα υπάρχει πάλι μεγάλο χάσμα τιμών (είανι και το πάγιο της γραμμής, δυστυχώς), αυτή θα έχει μικρύνει και εντυπώσεις θα παίζονται στην ποιότητα.

4)Προβληματίζομαι αν θα σηκώσει το δίκτυο αυτήν την τεράστια αύξηση ζήτησης bandwidth. Εδώ στα 2 Mbps και πιάνουμε max τα 512K, γιατί είμαστε σε πίτα-γύρο Α/Κ.

Αλλά φτάνει με την γκρίνια. Όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους. Αναβαθμίσεις επί των αναβαθμίσεων στο bandwidth θα γίνουν, οι εναλλακτικοί θα βελτιωθούν, προβλέπεται σφαγή! Προς όφελός μας βέβαια!

Καλύτερα νέα, με το που θα ξυπνούσα, δεν θα μπορούσα να περιμένω  :Smile:   :Respekt:

----------


## Πύρρος

> (κακία mode ΟΝ)
> Προτείνω να κάνεις κι εσύ το ίδιο...
> 
> (κακία mode OFF)




Off Topic


		Τα αποφεύγω χρόνια τώρα, και να που το πληρώνω  :Whistle: .

----------


## kirimis

OLE OLE OLE.... 

Οποτε, εγω με την δυαρα να παω για 8 η 24?  :Thinking:  Διαφορα στην τιμη ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει. 

Βασικα... οτι και να βαλω δεν περιμενω να τα πλησιασω αυτα τα νουμερα στην πλειοψηφια των εφαρμογων-συνδεσεων. Εδω η 2mbit συνηθως ειναι στα 1-1,5mbit (μονο απο πολυ καλους σερβερ βλεπω 200αρια), οποτε μονο σε καποιο IPTV θα ειχε νοημα το extra bandwith.

Αληθεια... κατι λεγαμε σχετικα με IPTV.... τελικα παει για ποιο μετα η βαλιτσα?  :Thinking: 

Οσον αφορα τους υπολοιπους ιδιωτικους και την εικονικη υπαρξη τους, δεν με αγγιζουν! Οταν σε καμια 5ετια σοβαρευτουν και αποκτησουν καλυψη μεγαλυτερη της γειτονιας τους... τοτε θα τους αξιολογησω και παλι. Ως τοτε με εχουν και τους εχω γραμμενους.

----------


## ATG

1. Το οτι ανακοινωσε 24 δεν σημαινει σε ολη την Ελλαδα. Εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι στα Α/Κ συνεγκαταστασης τα οποια ειναι τα μονο τα οποια εχουν αναβαθμιστει.

2. Πολυ καλες οι μειωσεις. Βεβαια και παλι ακριβοτερος ειναι (παγιο + χρονοχρεωση).

3. Οταν εφυγα απο τον ΟΤΕ, θυμαμαι οτι ειχα 2Mbps και κατεβαζα με 1Mbps. Δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι.

4. Για τις καθυστερησεις ενεργοποιησης των εναλακτικων κατα 90% ειναι υπευθυνος ο ΟΤΕ. Πχ 4 μηνες για φτιαξει σωστη γραμμη στο νεο κοσμο για HOL, την οποια ποτε δεν παρεδωσε, αλλα στο ιδιο διαμερισμα εβαλε την δικη του γραμμη σε 4 μερες. Και μετα 13 μερες για να κουμπωσει τη γραμμη σε dslam αλλου παροχου, ενω για connex το ιδιο απογευμα?

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Αληθεια ρε παιδια?Ελπιζουμε να ειναι ετσι......Εγω εχω 768 αρα θα παω στο 1mb!!!!Ποσο θα πληρωνω το μηνα αν γινει αναβαθμιση?

----------


## NeK

Ακριβώς, μία κίνηση ΜΑΤ που δεν αφήνει περιθώρια πια για να πάει κανείς σε εναλλακτικό. Πολύ καλή κίνηση και για εμάς τους καταναλωτές γιατί θα έχουμε επιτέλους φθηνότερο adsl και επιλογή στην ταχύτητά μας.

Όμως έχω ακόμα ένα ενδοιασμό, τα 24mbps δεν θα διατίθενται σε όλη την Ελλάδα αλλά μόνο στις περιοχές των κέντρων που διαθέτουν ADSL2+ DSLAM και επίσης όπως ξέρουμε καλά για λόγους τεχνικούς τα 24mbps δεν θα τα δει σχεδόν κανείς. Γιαυτό και πολύ σοφά ο ΟΤΕ του έδωσε σχετικά πολύ μικρή διαφορά τιμής από την 8άρα (που στο 90%+ την πιάνουν όλοι). Σαν να σου λέει αν μπορείς να πιάσεις πάνω από 8mbps δώσε μου ένα συμβολικό ποσό. Fair enough κατά την γνώμη μου.

Βέβαια ακόμα εξακολουθεί να είναι ακριβότερος από τους εναλλακτικούς γιατί στις τιμές αυτές θα πρέπει να προστεθεί και το πάγιο για την pstn/isdn.

Κατα τα άλλα πολύ καλή κίνηση.

----------


## Hwoarang

Η 24 λογικά θα υπάρχει εκει που υπάρχουν 4/8 Mpbs ήδη. Δηλαδη όπου έχουμε adsl2+ διαθεσιμότητα  :Thinking: 

Edit: [ Με πρόλαβε ο Νεκτάριος  :Embarassed:  ]

----------


## EvilHawk

> Βέβαια ακόμα εξακολουθεί να είναι ακριβότερος από τους εναλλακτικούς γιατί στις τιμές αυτές θα πρέπει να προστεθεί και το πάγιο για την pstn/*isdn*.


Άλλο πλεονέκτημα, που περνάει σχεδόν απαρατήρητο, θα είναι η διαθεσιμότητα σε isdn γραμμές ...

----------


## Digiwolf

> Άλλο πλεονέκτημα, που περνάει σχεδόν απαρατήρητο, θα είναι η διαθεσιμότητα σε isdn γραμμές ...


Πάρα πολύ σημαντικό...

Καμία πληροφορία για το upload στην 24άρα..?

----------


## mprizes45

Too little too late 

Όπως λέγανε και στο χωριό μου  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## dimstog

> Όμορφα! 1η κίνηση ΜΑΤ από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. 
> Για να δούμε τώρα πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκκος από πλευράς εναλλακτικών...





> ελα ρε ΝΟ ΝΑΜΕ που εισαι ?
> λουκετο στους εναλλακτικους εβαλε ο οτε αμα δε το καταλαβατε.


Το ότι αναγκάστηκε να ρίξει τις τιμές του σε αυτές που χαρακτήριζε τόσο καιρό χαμηλότερες δήθεν του κόστους μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν προλαβαίνει να χάνει χρήστες, το θεωρείτε κίνηση ματ εσείς;




> Καιρός ήταν... 
> 
> Αν και έχω αρκετές απορίες για την υλοποίηση όλων αυτών στην πράξη...
> 
> Έχει ο ΟΤΕ adsl2+ dslam παντού; Ή θα το δώσει μόνο σε όσα κέντρα είναι διαθέσιμο; Τι γίνεται με την διασύνδεση των κέντρων; Έχει την δυνατότητα να σηκώσει τέτοιο εύρος;


Τελευταία πάντως από συμπαίκτες στο EVE Online μόνο προβλήματα με bandwidth και routing ακούω. Μου μυρίζει διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων όπως πρόπερσι...




> Άσχετο: πλέον στις 15 παλιές χώρες της ΕΕ είμαστε η χώρα με το φθηνότερο Adsl από το πρώην μονοπώλιο (σε απόλυτες τιμές).


Δυστυχώς οι απόλυτες τιμές δεν λένε και πολλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Πρέπει να κοιτάς το κατα κεφαλήν εισόδημα (άντε, το οικογενιακό) και το κόστος ζωής.  :Wink: 



Για ΤΥ και λοιπά, δεν σχολιάζω. Περιμένετε να έρθουν τα προβλήματα του ADSL2+ στον ΟΤΕ και μένει να δούμε σε πόσες ώρες θα απαντάει το 1242 ή το 134. Αν η Forthnet και η HOL πνίγονται στα τηλεφωνήματα, κάθήστε να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τους 800.000+ χρήστες στα 24mbit  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Όχι τίποτα, να δούμε και το "τα καλώδια δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα, ο εναλλακτικός στον οποίο πήγατε έχει πρόβλημα" κατά πόσον ευσταθεί. Και τι τζιμάνια τεχνικούς έχει ο ΟΤΕ και μας τους κρύβει τόσα χρόνια.

Και όταν ο ΟΤΕ σταματήσει να χρεώνει την ληστρική πλέον χρονοχρέωση+πάγιο στα αστικά και υπεραστικά τηλεφωνήματα, τότε ναι, να πούμε ότι έριξε τις τιμές. Το να ανακοινώνει αυξήσεις στο bw και να μειώνει τις τιμές του ADSL μόνο δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Καλά, το πανηγύρι των χρεώσεων στις ISDN δεν το συζητάω καν.

----------


## gangel

Καλοδεχούμενη η μείωση αλλά το upload παραμένει απαράδεκτο, νοείται 8mbit με 384kbit upload...

----------


## MNP-10

> Καλοδεχούμενη η μείωση αλλά το upload παραμένει απαράδεκτο, νοείται 8mbit με 384kbit upload...


Ξερει τι κανει ο ΟΤΕ.. σου λεει "εισαι torrentακιας? Τραβα στους εναλλακτικους"..  :Wink:

----------


## Giama

Φανταστικά τα νέα!

Έχουμε μήπως τίποτα νεότερο σχετικά με το VoIP που θα έδινε επίσης;

----------


## lariser

Καταρχήν, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πάψουμε τις παθιασμένες κοκορομαχίες τύπου "την έχω πιο γρήγορη" ή "την έχω χωρίς προβλήματα". ΠΑιδάκια του νηπιαγωγείου είμαστε;

Στο κάτω κάτω και στον ίδιο πάροχο να είμασταν όλοι, πάλι οι εμπειρίες θα απείχαν πολύ, είτε λόγω απόστασης από το Α/Κ, είτε λόγω ποιότητας χαλκού ή επειδή δεν πετύχαμε σε καλή μέρα τον τύπο στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση.

Πάντως η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά όχι αρκετή για να σβήσει τον ανταγωνισμό. Ελπίζω ότι τα πράγματα θα καλυτερέψουν με τη θέσπιση των μετρητών ποιότητας και εξυπηρέτησης που θα θεσπίσει η ΕΕΤΤ, όταν θα αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζονται.

Τέλος, όπως ανέφεραν και άλλοι παραπάνω, πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη μας ότι τα πράγματα μπαίνουν σε άλλη φάση πλέον. Δηλαδή:

1. Αν δεν αυξήσουν τις χωρητικότητες με το εξωτερικό ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (ΟΤΕ) και εναλλακτικοί θα υπάρξει σοβαρό πρόβλημα, δεδομένου του ρυθμού ενεργοποιήσεων των γραμμών ADSL.
2. Αυτό σημαίνει επιπλέον κόστος λειτουργίας ανά γραμμή, για τους εναλλακτικούς που θα φέρει fair use policy (cap) και ίσως και έλεγχο της κίνησης (με τρόπο που να δημιουργεί τη μικρότερη όχληση, στην αρχή).
3. Επιτάχυνση της ενσωμάτωσης υπηρεσιών περιεχομένου στις ήση υπάρχουσες, αφού αυτός θα είναι μονόδρομος ώστε οι πάροχοι να μπορούν να αυξήσουν την κερδοφορία τους, παρά την κατρακύλα που έχουν πάρει οι τιμές ADSL.
4. Παρά τις προβλέψεις ότι οι μικροί πάροχοι θα απορροφηθούν από τους μεγάλους, αυτό φάνηκε στην πράξη να φέρνει προβλήματα κόστους και προβλημάτων ενσωμάτωσης (περιπτώσεις Lannet-Telepassport, HOL-Lannet, HOL-Αττικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες). Επομένως θεωρώ ότι θα γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα και οι μικροί που ήλπιζαν σε τέτοιες εξαγορές (πχ Vivodi, ON Telecoms) θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν μοναχική περπατησιά για περισσότερο καιρό.

----------


## DREAMBOX

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ

Μετα απο καποια ταχυτητα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε και το ρουτερ λογω adsl+2  ?????

----------


## panmal

Η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ πολύ καλή.
Η ΕΕΤΤ είναι πράγματη με τον καταναλωτή ?
Υπομονή ίδωμεν παίδες.....

----------


## harris

> Καταρχήν, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πάψουμε τις παθιασμένες κοκορομαχίες τύπου "την έχω πιο γρήγορη" ή "την έχω χωρίς προβλήματα".


Eγώ την έχω............................................... γρηγορότερη, εντάξει;  :ROFL: 




> ΠΑιδάκια του νηπιαγωγείου είμαστε;


Ναι  :Razz:   :Crazy: 




> Ελπίζω ότι τα πράγματα θα καλυτερέψουν με τη θέσπιση των μετρητών ποιότητας και εξυπηρέτησης που θα θεσπίσει η ΕΕΤΤ, όταν θα αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζονται.


Ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ! Να είσαι σίγουρος  :Razz: 




> Μετα απο καποια ταχυτητα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε και το ρουτερ λογω adsl+2  ?????


Εννοείται  :Wink:

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Άσχετο: πλέον στις 15 παλιές χώρες της ΕΕ είμαστε η χώρα με το φθηνότερο Adsl από το πρώην μονοπώλιο (σε απόλυτες τιμές).


Εξακριβωμένο? Plain Broadband (λέξη "άγνωστη" για τον ΟΤΕ ακόμα)? Ή μιλάμε για συγκρίσεις με πακέτα που συμπεριλαμβάνουν VoIP και τζαμπα τηλέφωνα και free wifi access (hotspots) και PVR για free view IPTV και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο... (όπως στην περίπτωση που βλέπαμε με την ΒΤ)? Ακόμα και τα 5GB virtual space, προσωπικά τα θεωρώ μεγάλο προσόν και θα με γλύτωναν από κάποια έξοδα και ταρζανιές π.χ.... 
 Γιατί αν είναι το πρώτο, μιλάμε για κανονική εναρμόνιση των τηλεπικοινωνιών, με την οικονομία της χώρας και τα Ευρωπαϊκά ανάλογα επίπεδα, αν είναι το δεύτερο, απλά μιλάμε για το γνωστό κυνήγι, λαχάνιασμα, αποστάσεις, εξαρτήσεις και "εξαρτήσεις" κλπ από τους υπόλοιπες χώρες...

----------


## guzel

> Whatever you say, master.
> 
> Στο τέλος θα μας πεις οτι ο ΟΤΕ έχει περισσότερα προβλήματα απο τους ενναλακτικούς.


σαφως και εχει περισσοτερα

επι της ουσιας.. ποτε θα εφαρμοστουν τα νεα δεδομενα ?

----------


## NikoLakis

Στα κεντρα που προς το παρών δεν προσφέρονται 4-8mbps θα παραμείνουν μόνο οι κλάσεις 1&2mbps ?

----------


## famous-walker

Εάν δεν ενεργοποιηθώ στην HOL μέχρι τον Γενάρη, που περιμένω από τον Οκτώβρη, μένω στον ΟΤΕ. Αφού όπως την κόβω την δουλειά στο τέλος θα καταργηθούν και τα πάγια ΙSDN και PSTN γραμμών! Τα 24 είναι πολύ δελεαστική προσφορά, έχεις τουλάχιστον την σιγουριά, ότι εάν έχεις πρόβλημα κάποιος θα ασχοληθεί άμεσα να στο λύσει. Στον ΟΤΕ εκτός από τις παράλογες τιμές και το πολύ άθλιο upload στις ADSL συνδέσεις δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα! Μου έλυναν αμέσως τα προβλήματα.

----------


## guzel

> Τα 24 είναι πολύ δελεαστική προσφορά, έχεις τουλάχιστον την σιγουριά, ότι εάν έχεις πρόβλημα κάποιος θα ασχοληθεί άμεσα να στο λύσει. Στον ΟΤΕ εκτός από τις παράλογες τιμές και το πολύ άθλιο upload στις ADSL συνδέσεις δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα! Μου έλυναν αμέσως τα προβλήματα.


εμενα εκαναν πανω απο 8 μηνες για να λυσουν το προβλημα μου...ειναι θεμα τυχης :Wink:

----------


## Furious_Angel

πολύ καλή κίνηση απο ΟΤΕ  :Smile:

----------


## dmal

> *σαφως και εχει περισσοτερα*
> επι της ουσιας.. ποτε θα εφαρμοστουν τα νεα δεδομενα ?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  νάσαι καλά...... μας είπες το ανέκδοτο της χρονιάς!!!!!!!

----------


## 2048dsl

Off Topic


		To SAGEM F@st 1500WG υποστηριζει adsl2+
	


κ υποστηριζει.

----------


## argonaut

> Να δούμε αν η 24άρα θα είναι εγγυημένα 24 ή έως 24. 
> Εμένα προσωπικά μου έχει πει ΟΤΕτζής του 1241 ότι όταν δώσει ο ΟΤΕ δε θα είναι έως 24 αλλά στάνταρ 24. Περιμένω με μεγάλη αγωνία. 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ για τις νέες τιμές του, καθώς θα αναγκάσει τους εναλλακτικούς να μας δώσουν επιτέλους 100% τιμές Γαλλίας (δηλαδή με πάγιο στα 30 ευρώ σκάρτα θα δώσουν και «έως 24 Mbps» και απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό). 
> 
> Να δούμε και το upload, αν και λίγο μετράει για όσους είναι κολλημένοι πελάτες του (κολλημένοι σημαίνει είτε ότι δε θέλουν να φύγουν, είτε ότι δε μπορούν λόγω μη κάλυψης από τους εναλλακτικούς).
> 
> Άντε να κλείνουν σιγά σιγά τα μαγαζάκια.


Μα στην Γαλλία κανένας δεν δίνει «έως 24 Mbps».
Μία σύγκριση με τις δικές μας τιμές μάλλον δείχνει ότι είμαστε στα ίδια ή ακόμη και καλλίτερα επίπεδα:
http://www.ariase.com/fr/comparatifs/adsl.html

Είναι δε χαρακτηριστικό ότι όταν η Orange λέει 18 megamax εννοεί από 8Mbs μέχρι 18Mbs και upload από 256 Kbs μέχρι 800 Kbs.
http://www.ariase.com/fr/comparatifs/adsl.html

Σημειωτέον ότι τα δωρεάν τηλέφωνα της Οrange είναι μόνον προς σταθερά εντός Γαλλίας. Για διεθνείς προορισμούς είναι 7 Ευρώ έξτρα.

Εν ολίγοις, η προσφορά της Forthnet με έως 24Mbs και απεριοριστά τηλέφωνα σε εθνικά σταθερά  και σε 24 χώρες είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.

Δωρεάν τηλέφωνα προς κινητά στις ΗΠΑ, Ιαπωνία, Σουηδία και άλλες 12 χώρες δεν υπάρχει *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ* στον κόσμο.

Όποιος βρεί ανάλογη προσφορά ας το πεί.

----------


## guzel

> νάσαι καλά...... μας είπες το ανέκδοτο της χρονιάς!!!!!!!


δεν πειραζει ..ο καθενας κρινει και εχει κρινει πιος ειχε/εχει τα περισσοτερα προβληματα..και σε πιον πληρωνουμε κερατιατικα παγια.. ξαφνικα ο οτε εγινε ο καλυτερος παροχος αυτο κ αν ειναι το ανεκδοτο *της δεκαετιας*..

----------


## HIK248

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		To SAGEM F@st 1500WG υποστηριζει adsl2+
> 	
> 
> 
> κ υποστηριζει.


Ναι
http://www.sagem.com/index.php?id=185&L=2

----------


## illmater

Πολύ καλή κίνηση απο τον ΟΤΕ, και να μην πιάνονται οι ταχύτητες , που ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές στην συντριπτική περίπτωση δεν θα πιάνονται και μόνο που θα υπάρξει τέτοια μείωση στο λογαριασμό (-20 ευρώ στα 2mbit) αν παραμείνεις εκεί η και μεγαλύτερες στις υψηλότερες ταχύτητες είναι πολύ θετικό, ακόμα και αναβάθμιση να κάνεις πάλι λιγότερα θα πληρώνεις. 

Πολύ καλά νέα , και ιδίως για όσους δεν καλύπτονται από τους υπόλοιπους πάροχους,Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα και η Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## lyk

Τα νέα είναι καλά, για το γενικό σύνολο, μιας και η ευρυζωνικότητα γίνεται πιο προσιτή...  :Smile: 
Ακόμα καλύτερα είναι για τον κόσμο της επαρχίας...  :One thumb up: 
Και καλυτερότερα για αυτούς που είναι ηδη σε κάποιον εναλλακτικό πάροχο...  :Wink:  (τωρα το γιατί, μαλλον αυτονόητο είναι... αλλά αν δεν είναι, εγώ τουλάχιστον ελπίζω σε καλύτερο support μιας και η επιλογή δεν θα είναι πια τόσο σε επίδεδο τιμών, ευελπιστώ να ξεπήξουν τα cc και οι αναμονές, και αντίστοιχα ευελπιστώ να σταματήσει και η χειμαρώδης εισροή πελατών που δείχνει να δυσκολεύει τους εναλλακτικούς στην διαχείριση τους...)

----------


## kyriakos7

παιδια εχει απαντηθει για το ποτε θα αρχησουν αυτες οι ταχυτητες ?  :Thinking:

----------


## guzel

> παιδια εχει απαντηθει για το ποτε θα αρχησουν αυτες οι ταχυτητες ?


αυτο περιμενω να ακουσω κ εγω

----------


## lewton

> Δυστυχώς οι απόλυτες τιμές δεν λένε και πολλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Πρέπει να κοιτάς το κατα κεφαλήν εισόδημα (άντε, το οικογενιακό) και το κόστος ζωής.


Μη μου κλείνεις το μάτι σα να μου είπες κάποια τρομερή αλήθεια.
Το ότι έγραψα σε παρένθεση ότι μιλάω για απόλυτες τιμές σημαίνει ότι έχω υπόψη μου τα παραπάνω.

----------


## kyriakos7

λογικα πολυ κοντα, δε νομιζω να αργησουν πολυ.

----------


## mondo52

τι τις θελει ο οτε τοσες ταχυτητες??δεν μπορω να καταλαβω!αφου εχουν διαφορα η μια με την αλλη κοντα στα δυο ευρω.ας αφησει δυο τιμες μια 24 και μια 12 η να κανει μονο εως 24 και να τελειωνουμε...λεω εγω τωρα.οτι ειναι να κανει να το κανει γρηγορα παντως.και ετσι οπως το κοβω θα τρεχουν οι ενναλακτικοι να βαλουν οπτικες παντου για τους βλεπω να σβηνουν.....για να δουμε.οσο για upload το βλεπω για 512

----------


## kyriakos7

ειναι καλο να εχεις πολλες ταχυτητες γιατι ειναι και αναλογα τη χρηση κανεις στο νετ.

----------


## Sebu

> σαν κλασσικος οτετζης ελα να βλεπω να ξαναγυρνατε ολοι οι απιστοι στη σταθερη σας σχεση η τιμη της 8αρας προς το παρον πιστευω ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη(φανταζομαι η 24αρα θα αργησει λιγο) σε συνδυασμο με παροχη τηλεφωνιας- παγιο απο τον οτε και προεπιλογη απο αλλη εταιρια.
> σιγουρα πιο ακριβα αλλα σιγουρα χωρις νευρικους κλονισμους και λοιπες ιστοριες


Δεν συμφερει η 8αρα αφου εχει μολις 3 ευρω διαφορα απο την 24αρα.3 ευρω το μηνα ειναι 36 ευρω το χρονο.Εκει που εχει παει το ευρω δεν ειναι τιποτα.Ο μονος λογος να προτιμησεις την 8αρα ειναι γιατι τα 24 θα τα δουν ελαχιστοι λογω δικτυου και καλωδιωσεων πολυκατοικιων.Και μετα τα ξεκινησουν τα ωραια στο forum του ΟΤΕ απο χρηστες που δεν μπορουν να πιασουν πανω απο 10 και οτι εχουν συνεχης αποσυγχρονισμους.Τα ειχαμε στα sub-forums των εναλλακτικων τωρα θα δειτε και εσεις τι γλυκα  :Razz: 

Το μονο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι ολο αυτο και ειδικα οι πολλες 8αρες και 24αρες θα δημιουργησουν ή θα εντεινουν φαινομενα crosstalk στις γραμμες και μετα θα εχουμε ολοι προβλημα. Το θεμα δεν ειναι να δωσεις 24μβιτ γιατι εβαλες ενα Ethernet Dslam.Το θεμα ειναι και το υπολοιπο δικτυο σου και οι υποδομες σου και ειδικα ο χαλκος και τα ΚΑΦΑΟ σου να μπορουν και να μην ειναι σαν μακαροναδα.




> Η μαμά Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. χαλάρωσε επιτέλους ... τα λουριά ! 
> Φαίνεται κατάλαβαν ότι : 
> Μεγάλες μειώσεις τιμών ---> adsl πιο προσιτό για όλους ---> ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αύξηση των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων πανελλαδικά.


Καταλαβε τα περι ευρυζωνικοτητας η ΕΕΤΤ ή καταλαβε οτι ερχεται ο Λωρενς της Αραβιας  :Wink: 

Και θα θελει στο μαγαζι επενδυσεις και αναπτυξη και οχι τον μπαμπουλα πανω απο το κεφαλι του????




> *ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ!* 
> 
>   
> 
> 
> ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ!


Για να κλεισουν θα πρεπει ο ΟΤΕ να καταργησει το παγιο,να δωσει δωρεαν αστικες και υπεραστικες και να προσφερει κατι εξτρα για να εχουν κινητρο οσοι πηγαν σε παροχους να γυρισουν πισω.

Στην παρουσα φαση ο ΟΤΕ δινει 24μβιτ με 30 ευρω στο Κονεξ.Θες αλλα 15 ευρω στο παγιο της pstn.Θες περιπου αλλα 15 ευρω το μηνα για αστικες και υπεραστικες (μεσος ορος οσο εκανε η οικογενεια μου στον ΟΤΕ το μηνα).

Αρα εισαι στα 60 ευρω το μηνα για πλακα.

Η ΝετΟνε πχ σου δινει με 37,90 ευρω ->16μβιτ, 2 γραμμες, δωρεαν αστικες και υπεραστικες και 1μβιτ upload.

Παρομοια προγραμματα στα ιδια λεφτα εχουν και οι αλλοι παροχοι πχ ΟΝ στα 32 ευρω, 4νετ κτλ.

Οταν ο ΟΤΕ ειναι σχεδον 40-50% ακριβοτερος στο ιδιο προϊον δεν εχει λογω καποιος που εχει φυγει να γυρισει πισω αν ειναι ευχαριστημενος απο τον παροχο του.

Θα πρεπει ο ΟΤΕ να κατεβει στα 40-45 ευρω για ολο το πακετο (ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνια-χωρις παγιο) για να ξανασυζησουμε για το αν κινδυνευουν αμεσα οι παροχοι.Μεχρι τοτε το επιχειρημα ειναι ανυποστατο.





> αυτοι που ειναι σε εναλλακτικους ασχολουνται περισσοτερο απο αυτους που εχουν ειδη οτε, 
> μαλλον καταβαθος θα ηθελαν και εκεινοι να ειχαν οτε και δε το παραδεχονται ??


Δεν νομιζω διαφορετικα δεν θα ειχαμε φυγει  :One thumb up: 

Εξαιρειται ο Νo-name που ειναι ο γυρολογος της υποθεσης και κατεληξε Χατζηγιαννης  :Razz: 

Στην πιο σταθερη του σχεση




> Μας βλέπω να γλύφουμε εκεί που φτύναμε...
> Με τους απαράδεκτους και αναξιόπιστους εναλλακτικούς που έχουμε μπλέξει και με τις νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ, μάλλον μονόδρομος 
> Για να δούμε, θα αντιδράσουν οι εναλλακτικοί? Τουλάχιστον να παρέχουν κάτι από αυτά που υπόσχοντε.


Βλεπε ανωτερω για το κοστος του ΟΤΕ.Για να γλυψεις εκει που εφτυνες πρεπει να γυρισεις.Και να γυρισεις στο ιδιο πακετο υπηρεσιων με κοστος 40-50% επανω το βλεπω υπερβολη για να μην πω σαδομαζοχισμο!!!  :Razz: 




> Επιτέλους να επιγκετντρωθεί ο ανταγωνισμός στην ποιότητα και όχι στο κόστος ...


Συμφωνω 1000000000% με αυτο  :One thumb up: 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θα γινει.Αν δεις πιο πανω φοβαμαι πολυ τα crosstalks και γενικα τις παρεμβολες απο και προς ολους, τωρα που θα δωσει ο ΟΤΕ ευρεως (οχι Εβραιος  :Razz: )  8μβιτ (αφου το κοστος ειναι καλο πλεον) και 24αρες.Με δεδομενο οτι οι περισσοτεροι τουλαχιστον Αθηνα εχουν ΟΤΕ, θα δημιουργησει και στους ιδιους και σε εμας των εναλλακτικων πιθανα προβληματα.

Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης  :Sad: 



Παντως γενικα πολυ καλη κινηση του ΟΤΕ για την αναπτυξη του adsl.Μακαρι ομως να μην χαθει και αυτος στο κυνηγι των ταχυτητων και αρχισουν πχ οι παροχοι να δινουν ολοι εως 24 ονομαστικα μονο για κοντρα. Αλλα αυτο να αποτελεσει καμπανακι για να περασουμε σε ποιοτικοτερες υπηρεσιες ως αντιδοτο στα 24 του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lewton

> Μα στην Γαλλία κανένας δεν δίνει «έως 24 Mbps».
> Μία σύγκριση με τις δικές μας τιμές μάλλον δείχνει ότι είμαστε στα ίδια ή ακόμη και καλλίτερα επίπεδα:
> http://www.ariase.com/fr/comparatifs/adsl.html
> 
> Είναι δε χαρακτηριστικό ότι όταν η Orange λέει 18 megamax εννοεί από 8Mbs μέχρι 18Mbs και upload από 256 Kbs μέχρι 800 Kbs.
> http://www.ariase.com/fr/comparatifs/adsl.html
> 
> Σημειωτέον ότι τα δωρεάν τηλέφωνα της Οrange είναι μόνον προς σταθερά εντός Γαλλίας. Για διεθνείς προορισμούς είναι 7 Ευρώ έξτρα.


Μέχρι εδώ, όσο μιλάς για τις τιμές της France Telecom δηλαδή, καλά το πας.






> Εν ολίγοις, η προσφορά της Forthnet με έως 24Mbs και απεριοριστά τηλέφωνα σε εθνικά σταθερά  και σε 24 χώρες είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.
> 
> Δωρεάν τηλέφωνα προς κινητά στις ΗΠΑ, Ιαπωνία, Σουηδία και άλλες 12 χώρες δεν υπάρχει *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ* στον κόσμο.
> 
> Όποιος βρεί ανάλογη προσφορά ας το πεί.


Εδώ τα χαλάς, και μου κάνει εντύπωση το πώς κατάφερες να ισχυριστείς κάτι που οι σύνδεσμοι που* ο ίδιος* έχεις δώσει αναιρούν.
Φυσικά και υπάρχουν καλύτερες προσφορές στη Γαλλία: με πάγιο στα 29,90 ευρώ έχεις ADSL στα έως 24/1 Mbps, και απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς περίπου 70 χώρες. Και φυσικά χωρίς πάγιο France Telecom, και προφανώς περιλαμβάνει και τις κλήσεις προς κινητά σε ΗΠΑ/Καναδά (αυτό το τελευταίο δεν ξέρω αν εσένα σου ακούγεται εντυπωσιακό, πάντως είναι αυτονόητο).

----------


## erateinos

δυο θετικά στοιχεία υπάρχουν 
και αυτά είναι προς όφελος μας ,ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου
1) ο ΟΤΕ κατεβάζει τις τιμές για να είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι και να μην του φύγουν πολλοί συνδρομητές για τους εναλλακτικούς  
2) οι εναλλακτικοί αναγκαστικά θα σοβαρευτούν γιατί μικραίνει η ψαλίδα με τον ΟΤΕ

τώρα θα περιμένουμε να δούμε τους χρόνους ενεργοποιήσεις και τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες που θα δίνει

----------


## 2048dsl

Off Topic


		lol lol. να δειτε σημερα της καινουργιες διαφημισεις του ΟΤΕ παιδια ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΡΑΞΙΜΟ στους εναλακτικους.ειδικα η διαφημιση με τον τυπο που τον πιανει η γυναικα του να την απαταει ,και η αλλη με τον τυπο στο pet shop με το ιγκουανα.πολυ γελιο.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΟΤΕ.  :Laughing:

----------


## kyriakos7

θελω να πιστευω οτι ο χρονος ενεργοπιησης θα ειναι γρηγορος

----------


## chrisd

πριν λιγες μερες σας ειχα πει κατι και εγω και ο dleuteris.για να ξερετε παντα οτι δεν λεω αερολογιες,και πραγματα τα οποια μου ειπανε ασχετοι.οσοι πιστοι απο εναλακτικους/απελπισμενους παροχεις προσελθετε.

----------


## dmal

> δεν πειραζει ..ο καθενας κρινει και εχει κρινει πιος ειχε/εχει τα περισσοτερα προβληματα..και σε πιον πληρωνουμε κερατιατικα παγια.. ξαφνικα ο οτε εγινε ο καλυτερος παροχος αυτο κ αν ειναι το ανεκδοτο *της δεκαετιας*..


Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ορισμένα πράγματα
1) Ταχύτητα
2) Κόστος
3) Ποιότητα σύνδεσης
4) Υποστήριξη

Πιστέυω ότι ο καλύτερος πάροχος είναι αυτός που είναι καλύτερος *και* στα 4 παραπάνω .
Δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι αυτός (και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και τέτοιος),αυτό που νομίζω όμως είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ υπερέχει στο 4 και στο 3 και υστερεί στο 1 και 2.
Απο εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας διαλέγει και παίρνει σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες-δυνατότητες του και τα κριτήρια του.

Α και κάτι άλλο, πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι ούτε όλος ο κόσμος είσαι εσύ, ούτε η ευρυζωνικότητα στην Ελλάδα είναι η μόνο σύνδεση σου.
Μπορεί να έιχες προβλήματα με τον ΟΤΕ και είναι κρίμα, μπορεί να λύθηκαν αυτά τα προβλήματα μετά απο 8 μήνες όπως μας λές (και πολύ κακώς), αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο μέσος όρος και παραπάνω των "connexακιδων" αντιμετώπισαν παρόμοια προβλήματα.
Άλλωστε μια βόλτα στο forum νομίζω θα σου δώσει μια αρκετά καλή εικόνα για το μέγεθος των προβλημάτων του *κάθε* παροχου

Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## echobox

Eγω εδω και ενα μηνα εχω conn-x στα δυο με 29.50 το μήνα.Οπως ξέρουμε είναι 6μηνη η υποχρεωτική παραμονή. Η μειώσεις θα γίνουν και για μένα?Η μονο για τις νέες συνδέσεις????? :Sorry: 
Γιατι τελικα 30 ευρώ το μηνα είναι πολλά και η τσέπη μου διαμαρτύρεται...

----------


## chrisd

Για ολους ειναι παιδια οι μειωσεις.αλιμονο

----------


## adolf

Κανείς ΔΕΝ θα σβύσει.Υπάρχει "Φαί" για ολους.Και τον ΟΤΕ & τους εναλλακτικούς.
Μόνον που αν ισχύσουν οι νέες ταχύτητες θα αρχίσει να δουλεύει ΣΩΣΤΑ & ο ανταγωνισμός μιά και θα εχουμε να συγκρίνουμε ΟΜΟΙΑ πράγματα & οχι ανόμοια.
Αντε να δουμε και τις νεες του ΟΤΕ αλλά και την όποια απάντηση των εναλλακτικών για να εχουμε καλλίτερες υπηρεσίες οπου δεν ειναι εφικτή η χαμηλώτερη τιμή.

----------


## vavis

> δυο θετικά στοιχεία υπάρχουν 
> και αυτά είναι προς όφελος μας ,ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου
> 1) ο ΟΤΕ κατεβάζει τις τιμές για να είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι και να μην του φύγουν πολλοί συνδρομητές για τους εναλλακτικούς  
> 2) οι εναλλακτικοί αναγκαστικά θα σοβαρευτούν γιατί μικραίνει η ψαλίδα με τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> τώρα θα περιμένουμε να δούμε τους χρόνους ενεργοποιήσεις και τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες που θα δίνει


Συμφωνώ 100%  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα με τον εναλλακτικό τους θα αρχίσουν να επιστρέφουν στον ΟΤΕ μετά τις νέες τιμές του Conn-x.
Έτσι θα έχουμε και μια εικόνα του ποιοί πάροχοι είναι πιο προβληματικοί.

----------


## ababapanos

Τι ωραία , τι καλά.... Αυτές οι τιμές στην ουσία είναι ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΊΚΗ.... εμείς που είμαστε επαρχία ακόμα ούτε τις νέες ταχύτητες 4 και 8 δεν μας έχουν βάλει... ΝΤΡΟΠΉ και πάλι ΝΤΡΟΠΉ... και μιλάμε για Κέρκυρα που δεν είναι κάνα χωριουδάκι

----------


## Sebu

> Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ορισμένα πράγματα
> 1) Ταχύτητα
> 2) Κόστος
> 3) Ποιότητα σύνδεσης
> 4) Υποστήριξη
> 
> Πιστέυω ότι ο καλύτερος πάροχος είναι αυτός που είναι καλύτερος *και* στα 4 παραπάνω .
> Δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι αυτός (και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και τέτοιος),αυτό που νομίζω όμως είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ υπερέχει στο 4 και στο 3 και υστερεί στο 1 και 2.
> Απο εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας διαλέγει και παίρνει σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες-δυνατότητες του και τα κριτίρια του.
> ...


Το θεμα ειναι οτι η ΝετΟνε πχ υπερεχει στο 1, στο 2 (κοστος εννοω παντα σε σχεση με τα 40 που πληρωνα τον μηνα για 768 σε ΟΤΕ+4νετ, πλεον του παγιου,πλεον των αστικων και υπεραστικων, τη στιγμη που εχω τωρα μια Χ ταχυτητα, 2 γραμμες και δωρεαν αστικες και υπεραστικες, δεδομενου του χρονο ενεργοποιησης, του ρουτερ και της παρεχομενης υποστηριξης.Γιατι στο κοστος πρεπει να τα βαλουμε ολα και ποιοτικα και ποσοτικα χαρακτηριστικα.Τι να τον κανω εναν παροχο που θα δινει 36μβιτ,με 5 γραμμες στα 10 ευρω αλλα θα ειναι ανυπαρκτος ως τεχνικη υποστηριξη ή cc????) και στο 4 και το 3 το οποιο εξαρταται κατα 80% απο τον ΟΤΕ,κατα 15% απο την δικη σου καλωδιωση και κατα 5% (ισως και πολυ λεω) απο το ιδιο το δικτυο της ΝετΟνε, νομιζω οτι και εκει τα παει αψογα.

Αν ως ποιοτητα συνδεσης εννοεις να εχεις την πραγματικη ταχυτητα το 80% της ημερας (εγω εννοω πρωτιστα την ποιοτητα της γραμμης,το SNR και το Attenuation(και για αυτα δεν ευθυνεται η ΝετΟνε) και μετα το downloading και το uploading) ακομα και εκει μεχρι στιγμης ανταποκρινεται πολυ καλα στις αναβαθμισεις της και το θετικο κραξιμο που της ριχνουμε.

Αυτα με βαση την μικρη εμπειρια μου με την ΝετΟνε και την εμπειρια μου 2,5 χρονια με ΟΤΕ και 4νετ ως γραμμη και παροχο.

Παντως αυτο που μπορω με ασφαλεια να πω ειναι οτι ειναι καλυτερο να τα εχεις ολα απο εναν και γραμμη και παροχη και οχι σπαστα οπως τα ειχα εγω γιατι τοτε πετανε ολοι το μπαλακι και δεν ευθυνεται κανεις για τιποτα και το πληρωνεις και πολυ ακριβοτερα.

Καλυτερα δλδ ή Κονεξ ή full llu απο παροχο.

Ταπεινη μου γνωμη παντα

----------


## nikgr

Παιδιά επαναλαμβάνω ότι στην επαρχία οι εναλλακτικοί δίνουν μέχρι 1mbps στα πακέτα ΑΡΥΣ τους ακόμα κι αν εσύ θες παραπάνω.
Ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει τωρα 4αρες στα ίδια λεφτά.

Τουλάχιστον στην επαρχια τους τα κλείνει τα μαγαζάκια μέχρι να πάψουν να παίζουν με τους wizards και τα νεύρα μας.

Σε Αθήνα/Θεσ/νικη/Λάρισα που υπάρχει κάλυψη απο ιδιόκτητα, είναι μεν φθηνότεροι οι εναλλακτικοί αλλα πλέον με 45euro (με το πάγιο τηλεφωνίας) έχει πλέον κάποιος 24αρα γραμμή απο ΟΤΕ.
Σε shared LLU των εναλλακτικών θες περίπου τα ίδια χρήματα (21euro για την 24αρα +15euro πάγιο τηλεφωνίας ΟΤΕ=36euro)
To 10euro το μήνα είναι σημαντικό ποσό αλλα όχι τόσο πλέον ώστε να αποτρέψει κάποιον να μείνει στον ΟΤΕ με τη σαφώς καλύτερη αξιοπιστία του, ειδικά στην τηλεφωνία.

Για το κόστος της τηλεφωνίας ας περιμένουμε και τη λύση της voip τηλεφωνίας ΟΤΕ που έχει εξαγγελθεί.
Άλλωστε πολλοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται για καλές τιμές πακέτου τηλεφωνίας+internet αλλα μόνο για internet.

----------


## vavis

> αυτο περιμενω να ακουσω κ εγω


Νομίζω, από 20-1-2008 :Thinking:

----------


## chrisd

> Τι ωραία , τι καλά.... Αυτές οι τιμές στην ουσία είναι ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΊΚΗ.... εμείς που είμαστε επαρχία ακόμα ούτε τις νέες ταχύτητες 4 και 8 δεν μας έχουν βάλει... ΝΤΡΟΠΉ και πάλι ΝΤΡΟΠΉ... και μιλάμε για Κέρκυρα που δεν είναι κάνα χωριουδάκι


φιλε κανε λιγο υπομονη.1240 σημεια παρουσιας εχει ο οτε δεν εχει 77 που εχει ο αμεσος επομενος παροχος 4νετ.η ταχυτητες αυτες θα ισχυσουν για ολη την Ελλαδα ειτε χωριο ειτε πολη.Μην αρχιζετε αμεσως τα κλαψουρισματα ρε παιδια.πηγαιντε στους εναλακτικους που παιζουν με τα νευρα μας.

----------


## lewton

> Παιδιά επαναλαμβάνω ότι στην επαρχία οι εναλλακτικοί δίνουν μέχρι 1mbps στα πακέτα ΑΡΥΣ τους ακόμα κι αν εσύ θες παραπάνω.


Δίνουν και τις άλλες ταχύτητες, απλά δεν τις πουλάνε σε νέους πελάτες αλλά μόνο σε υπάρχοντες για αναβάθμιση.
Και τουλάχιστον ένας, η Altec, τις δίνει όλες κανονικότατα.

----------


## kyriakos7

αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε..... περιμενουμε πολλα απο τον οτε και εχει αρχησει να τα κανει !!!

----------


## chrisd

οσο για τα 24mbps μαλλον κατα 70% το κοβω το upload να ειναι 512 αλλα ειναι το μονο που δεν ρωτησα τοτε.μια χαρα θα πανε τα πραγματα

----------


## Sebu

> Παιδιά επαναλαμβάνω ότι στην επαρχία οι εναλλακτικοί δίνουν μέχρι 1mbps στα πακέτα ΑΡΥΣ τους ακόμα κι αν εσύ θες παραπάνω.
> Ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει τωρα 4αρες στα ίδια λεφτά.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον στην επαρχια τους τα κλείνει τα μαγαζάκια μέχρι να πάψουν να παίζουν με τους wizards και τα νεύρα μας.
> 
> Σε Αθήνα/Θεσ/νικη/Λάρισα που υπάρχει κάλυψη απο ιδιόκτητα, είναι μεν φθηνότεροι οι εναλλακτικοί αλλα πλέον με 45euro (με το πάγιο τηλεφωνίας) έχει πλέον κάποιος 24αρα γραμμή απο ΟΤΕ.
> Σε shared LLU των εναλλακτικών θες περίπου τα ίδια χρήματα (21euro για την 24αρα +15euro πάγιο τηλεφωνίας ΟΤΕ=36euro)
> To 10euro το μήνα είναι σημαντικό ποσό αλλα όχι τόσο πλέον ώστε να αποτρέψει κάποιον να μείνει στον ΟΤΕ με τη σαφώς καλύτερη αξιοπιστία του, ειδικά στην τηλεφωνία.
> 
> ...


Με 45ευρω εχεις μονο τη γραμμη.Για βαλε ομως και το κοστος των κλησεων?????Αρα εχεις 9 ευρω κερδος σε σχεση ΟΤΕ-παροχο συν το κοστος των κλησεων.

----------


## Giama

> Τι ωραία , τι καλά.... Αυτές οι τιμές στην ουσία είναι ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΊΚΗ.... εμείς που είμαστε επαρχία ακόμα ούτε τις νέες ταχύτητες 4 και 8 δεν μας έχουν βάλει... ΝΤΡΟΠΉ και πάλι ΝΤΡΟΠΉ... και μιλάμε για Κέρκυρα που δεν είναι κάνα χωριουδάκι


Ακόμη και η σημαντικότατη μείωση στις τιμές για 1Mbps και 2Mbps, καθώς και η αναβάθμιση των 768 σε 1024 δεν είναι πολύ καλή είδηση για ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα;

----------


## guzel

> αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε..... περιμενουμε πολλα απο τον οτε και εχει αρχησει να τα κανει !!!


ναι περιμενουμε να κλεισει  :Razz: ........ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΝΩΘΕΙΤΑΙ 


τι να δουμε δλδ ? το παγιο απ οτι φενεται δεν θα το καταργησει ποτε... περαστικα τους

αναγνωριση,φραγη κλπ τα χρεωνει ακομη :Thumb down:  online ενημερωση λογαρισμου που ειναι ? οι απεριοριστες κλησεις προς σταθερα που ειναι ? η αθλια εξυπηρετηση παραμενει

----------


## valour

Μετά τις ιστορίες που είχα με τη Hol, με βλέπω να φεύγω για ΟΤΕ πλευρά... :-)

----------


## Sebu

Σιγα σιγα θα παει και επαρχια ο ΟΤΕ.Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι ο μονος που δινει στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της επαρχιας adsl, εστω και 768 και 1-2 μβιτ.

Οι παροχοι ακομα να πανε και δεν προβλεπω να πηγαινουν καθως το cost-benefit analysis δεν τους συμφερει. Εχω ξαναπει παλιοτερα οτι θα προτιμησουν να μεινουν στα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα με μεγαλη αστικη καλυψη για να εχουν με μικρες επενδυσεις μεγαλο turnover.Μονο τα λεφτα της Ε.Ε. μπορει να τους πεισουν να πανε επαρχια.Αλλα τα λεφτα αυτα ηρθαν λιγο αργα σε σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ ο οποιος εχει ηδη δικτυο στην επαρχια και ανα την Ελλαδα εδω και χρονια.

----------


## kyriakos7

πολυ καλα νεα ειναι αυτα για την 768, γιατι θα παει στο 1 και οχι και ασχημα ε ??  :Razz:

----------


## Πύρρος

> ειναι καλο να εχεις πολλες ταχυτητες γιατι ειναι και αναλογα τη χρηση κανεις στο νετ.


Ναι, αλλά με τις πολλές διαφορετικές ταχύτητες στο κάτω άκρο υπήρχε πρόβλημα όπου σε ορισμένα dslams τα 768 πήγαιναν γρηγορότερα από τα 1024 ή τα 1024 από τα 2048. Ακόμα και με τα 768 να μας έχουν αφήσει χρόνους, νομίζω τα 5 πακέτα είναι πολλά.

----------


## kyriakos7

οσο και να ενωθουν οι εναλλακτικοι τον οτε δε τον φτανουν.
τρεμετε η νομιζω? η μαλλον ενωθητε μπας και φτιαξετε την εξηπηρετηση πελατων και μετα τα λεμε

----------


## dmal

Φίλε sebu δεν αντιλέγω, άλλωστε έγραψα ότι ο καθένας μας κάνει την επιλογή του σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του τις δυνατότητες του και τα κριτήρια του.

----------


## kyriakos7

> Ναι, αλλά με τις πολλές διαφορετικές ταχύτητες στο κάτω άκρο υπήρχε πρόβλημα όπου σε ορισμένα dslams τα 768 πήγαιναν γρηγορότερα από τα 1024 ή τα 1024 από τα 2048. Ακόμα και με τα 768 να μας έχουν αφήσει χρόνους, νομίζω τα 5 πακέτα είναι πολλά.


λογικα πριν δωσουν τις ταχυτητες, θα το εχουν δει και αυτο το προβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

Kαλη κινηση. Μπραβο στο ΟΤΕ. Καιρος ητανε να γινουνε πιο ανθρωπινες οι τιμες.

Αλλα απεχει ακομα απο τους εναλλακτικους (με λιγοτερα προβληματα ομως, το παραδεχομαι). 

Προσωπικα δυσκολα να αφησω την 4νετ και να ξαναγυρισω αφου ειμαι ικανοποιημενος μεχρι τωρα με αισθητα μικροτερη τιμη. Αντε να δωσει και κανα καλο upload να ξυπνησουν και οι υπολοιποι που ειναι κολλημενοι στα 512... :Whistle:

----------


## saito

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147079

οπως ακριβώς μου τα είπαν...

----------


## manoulamou

Καλα το μισο forum/συνδεδεμενοι χρηστες ασχολειται με το παρον topic?
 :Thinking:

----------


## Πύρρος

> λογικα πριν δωσουν τις ταχυτητες, θα το εχουν δει και αυτο το προβλημα


Δεν μιλάω υποθετικά. *Υπάρχει* το πρόβλημα. Το περιορίσανε, κόβοντας τα 768 (καλά κάνανε). Επιμένω όμως ότι 5 πακέτα είναι πολλά.

----------


## dmal

> Kαλη κινηση. Μπραβο στο ΟΤΕ. Καιρος ητανε να γινουνε πιο ανθρωπινες οι τιμες.
> 
> Αλλα απεχει ακομα απο τους εναλλακτικους (με λιγοτερα προβληματα ομως, το παραδεχομαι). 
> 
> Προσωπικα δυσκολα να αφησω την 4νετ και να ξαναγυρισω αφου ειμαι ικανοποιημενος μεχρι τωρα με αισθητα μικροτερη τιμη. Αντε να δωσει και κανα καλο upload να ξυπνησουν και οι υπολοιποι που ειναι κολλημενοι στα 512...


 :One thumb up: 
και πολύ καλά κάνεις  αφού είσαι ευχαριστημένος

----------


## Valandil

Γνωρίζουμε ακριβή ημερομηνία για τις μειώσεις των τιμών και τα 24Mbit?

----------


## erateinos

> Σιγα σιγα θα παει και επαρχια ο ΟΤΕ.Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι ο μονος που δινει στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της επαρχιας adsl, εστω και 768 και 1-2 μβιτ.
> 
> Οι παροχοι ακομα να πανε και δεν προβλεπω να πηγαινουν καθως το cost-benefit analysis δεν τους συμφερει. Εχω ξαναπει παλιοτερα οτι θα προτιμησουν να μεινουν στα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα με μεγαλη αστικη καλυψη για να εχουν με μικρες επενδυσεις μεγαλο turnover.Μονο τα λεφτα της Ε.Ε. μπορει να τους πεισουν να πανε επαρχια.Αλλα τα λεφτα αυτα ηρθαν λιγο αργα σε σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ ο οποιος εχει ηδη δικτυο στην επαρχια και ανα την Ελλαδα εδω και χρονια.


αυτή είναι η μεγάλη αλήθεια
εάν δεν έμπαιναν στο χώρο οι εναλλακτικοί (με τα όποια προβλήματα τους) ακόμα θα πληρώναμε ''χρυσή'' την σύνδεση μας  :Wink: 


Off Topic


		δεν σχολιάζω για την παραμεθόριο που δεν φτάνει πάνω από τα 2 Μbps

----------


## ababapanos

> Ακόμη και η σημαντικότατη μείωση στις τιμές για 1Mbps και 2Mbps, καθώς και η αναβάθμιση των 768 σε 1024 δεν είναι πολύ καλή είδηση για ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα;


δηλαδή τώρα εγώ πρέπει να παρηγορηθώ?  εντάξει ας μην έχω εδώ στην κέρκυρα από τώρα την 24, αλλα την 4 και 8  δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ... εκεί στην αθηνα από ποτε τις έχετε τις νέες ταχύτητες?  και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε και να μάθουμε κιόλας ,πιο γρήγορα θα έρθουν οι εναλλακτικοί εδώ στην κέρκυρα και μετά ο οτε... στα σετ τις forthnet και χολ αναφέρουν κάλυψη για 22/02/08 την ώρα που ο οτε σφυρίζει αδιάφορα για μας.

----------


## guzel

> οσο και να ενωθουν οι εναλλακτικοι τον οτε δε τον φτανουν.
> τρεμετε η νομιζω? η μαλλον ενωθητε μπας και φτιαξετε την εξηπηρετηση πελατων και μετα τα λεμε


συγκρινεις εξυπηρετηση πελατων των εναλλακτικων με οτε ? ειναι αστεια τετοια συγκριση. στον οτε δεν εχουν εφευρει ακομη τον πληθυντικο..ειναι μεσα ατομα που δεν γνωριζουν καν τι ειναι adsl.

και τελος σε ολους μενει "ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΓΙΟ ΟΤΕ" οποτε δεν εχουν να φοβηθουν κατι οι εναλλακτικοι.αντιθετως.. αν θελει καποιος να μεινει στην παρακμη ας μεινει. ειναι θεμα επιλογης. οπι εναλλακτικοι θα ειναι παντα ενα βημα μπροστα απο τον οτε. μην ξεχνας ποσους μηνες εκανε ο οτε για να ριξει τις τιμες και να ανεβασει τις ταχυτητες. αν θελει ο οτε να παει μπροστα ας καταργησει το παγιο του.

----------


## nikgr

> Καλα το μισο forum/συνδεδεμενοι χρηστες ασχολειται με το παρον topic?


Ε, δε ρίχνει και κάθε μέρα τις τιμές ο ΟΤΕ!  :Razz: 

Όλες οι υπόλοιπες προσωπικές γκρίνιες παραμερίζονται όταν μιλάμε για γενικευμένη πτώση τιμών!

Ακόμα κι εμένα που δε με αφορούνε οι μειωσεις χάρηκα με το νέο!  :Clap:

----------


## kyriakos7

δε νομιζω να γινετε αυτο που λες, γιατι οσες φορες εχω παρει το σηκωνουν αμεσως και ξερουν πολλα πραγματα.
οπως τι ειναι dslam, μη λεμε αλλα των αλλων. η αλλη στην 4net δεν ηξερε οτι ειχαν πποσφορα και μου ελεγε τα δικα της τι να λεμε τωρα. μεχρι ποτε θα συμφαιρει την 4net να περνετε τηλεφωνο αμερικη και να μιλατε απεριοριστα ?????

----------


## lewton

> οσο και να ενωθουν οι εναλλακτικοι τον οτε δε τον φτανουν.


Μα δε θέλουν να τον φτάσουν.





> τρεμετε η νομιζω? η μαλλον ενωθητε μπας και φτιαξετε την εξηπηρετηση πελατων και μετα τα λεμε


Μου αρέσει που σταμάτησες να κρατάς και τα προσχήματα και το γύρισες σε κουβέντες καφενείου.

----------


## kyriakos7

> Μου αρέσει που σταμάτησες να κρατάς και τα προσχήματα και το γύρισες σε κουβέντες καφενείου.


πια προσχηματα, να καθομαι να ακουω οτι εχουν καλυτερη εξηπηρετηση ??
θα τρελαθουμε.

----------


## Sebu

> Φίλε sebu δεν αντιλέγω, άλλωστε έγραψα ότι ο καθένας μας κάνει την επιλογή του σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του τις δυνατότητες του και τα κριτήρια του.


Μα προς θεου δεν ειπα οτι διαφωνεις πουθενα. Αντιθετα νομιζω οτι συμφωνουμε στην ουσια του πραγματος  :Wink:

----------


## nikgr

μερικοί δε θέλουν να καταλάβουν ότι όταν εντείνεται ο ανταγωνισμός είναι προς όφελος όλων μας.
Πιστεύετε ότι οι εναλλακτικοί θα σταματήσουν εκεί που είναι μετά τις πρόσφατες ανακοινώσεις του ΟΤΕ?

Είναι γνωστό ότι προσπαθούν πάντα να βρίσκονται πιο ψηλά απ' τον πήχη, ο οποίος είναι πάντα ο ΟΤΕ!  :Wink:

----------


## guzel

> δε νομιζω να γινετε αυτο που λες, γιατι οσες φορες εχω παρει το σηκωνουν αμεσως και ξερουν πολλα πραγματα.
> οπως τι ειναι dslam, μη λεμε αλλα των αλλων. η αλλη στην 4net δεν ηξερε οτι ειχαν πποσφορα και μου ελεγε τα δικα της τι να λεμε τωρα. μεχρι ποτε θα συμφαιρει την 4net να περνετε τηλεφωνο αμερικη και να μιλατε απεριοριστα ?????


ναι προπαντως. καμια σχεση με αυτα που αναφερεις.. να ευχεσαι να μην σου προκυψει κατι μετα τισ 22:00 γιατι δεν λειτουργουν τα τμηματα του μετα τις 22:00..επιπλεον ειναι με χρεωση(1242),απιστευτη αναμονη και μηδενικη ειδικευση

----------


## Sebu

> πια προσχηματα, να καθομαι να ακουω οτι εχουν καλυτερη εξηπηρετηση ??
> θα τρελαθουμε.


Ρεαλιστικα παντα ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει καλη εξυπηρετηση σαν Call Center αφου οπως ειπε καποιος σε πολλες περιπτωσεις στο 134,στο 121 και στα Oteshop σου μιλανε λες και εισαι "συντροφος" και οχι πελατης με την δεουσα ευγενεια.

Οχι πως δεν υπαρχουν εναλλακτικοι με παιδουρια στο CC που δεν εχουν δει υπολογιστη στη ζωη τους και κανουν με 12ωρο training και ενα βιβλιαρακι ανα χειρας μια δουλεια που απαιτει ψυχραιμια, καλο στομαχι και στοιχειωδεις γνωσεις.

Αλλα οχι οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι καλυτερος!!!!

Το μονο καλο του ειναι η γρηγορη ενεργοποιηση (Γιαννης κερναει,Γιαννης πινει αλλωστε, δικα του τα dslam,δικος του ο χαλκος και οι τεχνικοι) και οτι κλεινει τις βλαβες εντος 3 εργασιμων (ή τουλαχιστον τις κλεινει πλασματικα στο συστημα ασχετα αν δεν εχει φτιαχτει για να ξανακανεις παλι αιτηση βλαβης εσυ και εκεινος να ειναι καλυμενος-οπως μου ειχε συμβει 2 φορες οταν ημουν συνδρομητης τους-την 2η φαγανε καταγγελια και μετα στελναν επιστολες συγγνωμης και επιστροφες παγιων-και ο Αγιος φοβερα θελει  :Wink:   )

----------


## guzel

> πια προσχηματα, να καθομαι να ακουω οτι εχουν καλυτερη εξηπηρετηση ??
> θα τρελαθουμε.


φιλε μου επειδη οι περισσοτεροι συμφοιτητες μου δουλευουν σε TY του οτε κατι παραπανω ξερω  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> φιλε μου επειδη οι περισσοτεροι συμφοιτητες μου δουλευουν σε TY του οτε κατι παραπανω ξερω


Δεν ειναι η μονη εταιρεια με παιδουρια και φοιτητες στο CC.Το κανουν πλεον ολες.Εδω το κανουν οι τραπεζες στα CC τους εδω και χρονια, ο ΟΤΕ θα κολλησει και οι παροχοι????

----------


## kyriakos7

ως τωρα που εχω οτενετ 1 φορα πολυ παλια και μια πριν μερικες βδομαδες ειχα προβλημα με το νετ.
και οταν πηρα τηλ ειχαν τηλεφωνιτη με το προβλημα. και οντως λυθηκε γρηγορα  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

Πολύ θα μου άρεσε να μου μίλαγαν από τη Net One στον ενικό.
Είναι το μόνο που με χαλάει.

----------


## kyriakos7

> φιλε μου επειδη οι περισσοτεροι συμφοιτητες μου δουλευουν σε TY του οτε κατι παραπανω ξερω


αμα ξερεις απο πρωτο χερι τι παιζετε παω πασο, απλα οτι λεω ειναι εμπειρικα παντα.




Off Topic


		θα παρει φωτια το forum, χαλαρα  :Laughing:

----------


## D_J_V

Οτι πληρώνετε αυτό πέρνετε... απλά και ωραία!!
ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!
Εγω πλέον μένω ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ στον ΟΤΕ και μόλις ανακοινωθούν κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 8άρα αρχικά και βλέπουμε για την 24άρα αργότερα... και δεν είναι θέμα χρημάτων αλλά σταθερότητας γραμμής και συγχρονισμού!
Γιαυτό και οι διαφορές 8άρας με 24άρα είναι ΜΙΚΡΕΣ στην τιμή... γιατί σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα συγχρονισμού λόγω αποστάσεως και πολλοί θα κλειδώνουν στα 11-12-15 το πολύ...
Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ μιλάω πολύ στο τηλέφωνο και αν χρειαστεί δόξα τω θεώ έχουμε και 1-2 εταιρείες με Voip και τα κινητά με προπληρωμένο χρόνο...!!!
29,5+15,5 το πάγιο =46 ευρώ μια χαρά είναι με ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΤΕ και ΑΜΕΣΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟ σε 6 μέρες!!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ ΜΗ ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΕΥΣΤΕ 10 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΣΑΖΙΝΕΣΤΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ "ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ" (και όχι ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ!!)

*Αλήθεια το USR9108 που έχω κάνει, για την 8άρα ή να πάρω καινούργιο???*

----------


## guzel

> Δεν ειναι η μονη εταιρεια με παιδουρια και φοιτητες στο CC.Το κανουν πλεον ολες.Εδω το κανουν οι τραπεζες στα CC τους εδω και χρονια, ο ΟΤΕ θα κολλησει και οι παροχοι????


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου απλα απο χθες παρατηρω οτι προπσαθουν να περασουν την ιδεα οτι ο οτε ειναι ο καλυτερος παροχος.δεν ειναι ετσι ομως.. προτιμω να περιμενω 1-2-3-10 μηνες να συνδεθω σε καποιον εναλλακτικο παρα να ειμαι στον οτε και να πληρωνω παγια με το ετσι θελω

........Auto merged post: guzel added 3 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> αλλά σταθερότητας γραμμής και συγχρονισμού![/U][/B]


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

dslam ote adsl2+ συχνες αποσυνδεσεις καθολου σταθεροτητα a.data rate 1400 σε πολλες περιπτωσεις

----------


## kyriakos7

απο 2 μηνες και πανω δεν ειναι πολυ ?  :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

> απο 2 μηνες και πανω δεν ειναι πολυ ?


Είναι, αλλά συνήθως στους σοβαρούς παρόχους παίρνει γύρω στις 25 ημέρες.

----------


## Πύρρος

> 29,5+15,5 το πάγιο =46 ευρώ μια χαρά είναι με ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΤΕ και ΑΜΕΣΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟ σε 6 μέρες!!!
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ ΜΗ ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΕΥΣΤΕ 10 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΣΑΖΙΝΕΣΤΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ "ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ" (και όχι ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ!!)
> 
> *Αλήθεια το USR9108 που έχω κάνει, για την 8άρα ή να πάρω καινούργιο???*


Με €46 *χωρίς* τα τηλεφωνήματα, βάζεις μια 2play soho από τη forth και μια 2play σκέτη από τη HOL. Σύνολο σχεδόν ίδια λεφτά είναι και τι στο καλό, σε οποιαδήποτε δεδομένη στιγμή, μια από τις δύο θα δουλεύει  :Razz: .

Το 9108 μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## sdikr

> συγκρινεις εξυπηρετηση πελατων των εναλλακτικων με οτε ? ειναι αστεια τετοια συγκριση. στον οτε δεν εχουν εφευρει ακομη τον πληθυντικο..ειναι μεσα ατομα που δεν γνωριζουν καν τι ειναι adsl.
> 
> και τελος σε ολους μενει "ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΓΙΟ ΟΤΕ" οποτε δεν εχουν να φοβηθουν κατι οι εναλλακτικοι.αντιθετως.. αν θελει καποιος να μεινει στην παρακμη ας μεινει. ειναι θεμα επιλογης. οπι εναλλακτικοι θα ειναι παντα ενα βημα μπροστα απο τον οτε. μην ξεχνας ποσους μηνες εκανε ο οτε για να ριξει τις τιμες και να ανεβασει τις ταχυτητες. αν θελει ο οτε να παει μπροστα ας καταργησει το παγιο του.


Κοιτά αν έσυ θέλεις τον πλυθηντικό αλλά απντήση μετά απο 65 λεπτά αναμονή,  και φυισκά χωρίς λύση τότε πρόβλήμα σου

ΥΓ μάλλον έχεις καιρό να μιλήσεις με ΟΤΕ,

----------


## famous-walker

Για τον ΟΤΕ είναι αναγκαίο πλέον να καταργήσει τα πάγια και πιστεύω μέσα στο 2008 θα το πράξει. Και 512 να είναι το upload για τα 24 MBPS που θα δώσει ο ΟΤΕ, για σιγουριά και μόνο και για την αδιάλειπτη λειτουργίας της γραμμής τους, αλλά και Τεχνική Υποστήριξη άμεση κάποιοι θα την βάλουν. (το 2004 έβαλα ADSL γραμμή στο σπίτι. Μια μέρα δεν λειτουργούσε το Netmod, αλλά και φυσικά δεν συγχρόνιζε το router με το DSLAM, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και την επόμενη, ημέρα Κυριακή έστειλαν τεχνικό και αντικατέστησε το netmod). Αρκετές φορές δεν μου συγχρόνιζε το Speedtouch και παίρνοντας το 1212, ή  το 134, με παίρναν τηλέφωνο αργότερα και μου κάναν επανεκίννηση το DSLAM. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο καλύτερος, αλλά η HOL που θεωρείται σοβαρή εταιρεία δεν με έχει ενεργοποιήσει, για παροχή ADSL 24άρας, από τις 3 του Οκτώβρη, έχοντας ενεργοποιήσει αρκετούς γνωστούς μου, στο ίδιο κέντρο με' μένα, έχοντας εκείνοι κάνει την αίτηση μεταγενέστερα από εμένα... Στην Λάρισα μένω και οι αιτήσεις μετάβασης σε HOL, Forthnet και TELLAS που παρέχουν μέσω των ιδιοκτήτων δικτύων τους υπηρεσίες, δεν είναι τόσες πολλές όσο σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν δικαιολογούν την δική μου καθυστέρηση ενεργοποίησης...

----------


## guzel

> Κοιτά αν έσυ θέλεις τον πλυθηντικό αλλά απντήση μετά απο 65 λεπτά αναμονή,  και φυισκά χωρίς λύση τότε πρόβλήμα σου
> 
> ΥΓ μάλλον έχεις καιρό να μιλήσεις με ΟΤΕ,


οποτε εχω παρει στην hol που ειμαι συνδρομητης ποτε δεν περιμενα πανω απο 15 λεπτα και παντα εδιναν λυση και με το παραπανω.. για δοκιμασε να καλεσεις το 1242(με χρεωση παντα)

----------


## sdikr

> συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου απλα απο χθες παρατηρω οτι προπσαθουν να περασουν την ιδεα οτι ο οτε ειναι ο καλυτερος παροχος.δεν ειναι ετσι ομως.. προτιμω να περιμενω 1-2-3-10 μηνες να συνδεθω σε καποιον εναλλακτικο παρα να ειμαι στον οτε και να πληρωνω παγια με το ετσι θελω
> 
> ........Auto merged post: guzel added 3 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dslam ote adsl2+ συχνες αποσυνδεσεις καθολου σταθεροτητα a.data rate 1400 σε πολλες περιπτωσεις



Στους άλλους δεν πλήρωνεις πάγιο;  (Hint:  πάγιο κάτι που θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις βρέξει χιονίσει)

Ακόμα εγώ εχω  4αρα στο σπίτι κάτω απο 380 δεν έχει πάει,   το πρόβλημα είναι οτι και εναλλακτικος να σε καλύψει κάποτε  πάλι 1400 θα έχεις

----------


## kyriakos7

> Είναι, αλλά συνήθως στους σοβαρούς παρόχους παίρνει γύρω στις 25 ημέρες.


 ε και γω αυτο λεω για σοβαρους παροχους !




> Κοιτά αν έσυ θέλεις τον πλυθηντικό αλλά απντήση μετά απο 65 λεπτά αναμονή,  και φυισκά χωρίς λύση τότε πρόβλήμα σου
> 
> ΥΓ μάλλον έχεις καιρό να μιλήσεις με ΟΤΕ,


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## SirAggelos

φαινεται φιλε guzel δεν εχεις περιμενει ποτε για διεκπαιρεωση αιτησης σε ενναλλακτικο για αυτο τα λες αυτα....

----------


## manoulamou

> Είναι, αλλά συνήθως στους *σοβαρούς* παρόχους παίρνει γύρω στις *25* ημέρες.


(1) σοβαρους παροχους οταν λεμε πχ;;;
(2) 25 εργασιμες ή ημερολογιακες;
 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Giama

> δηλαδή τώρα εγώ πρέπει να παρηγορηθώ?  εντάξει ας μην έχω εδώ στην κέρκυρα από τώρα την 24, αλλα την 4 και 8  δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ... εκεί στην αθηνα από ποτε τις έχετε τις νέες ταχύτητες?  και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε και να μάθουμε κιόλας ,πιο γρήγορα θα έρθουν οι εναλλακτικοί εδώ στην κέρκυρα και μετά ο οτε... στα σετ τις forthnet και χολ αναφέρουν κάλυψη για 22/02/08 την ώρα που ο οτε σφυρίζει αδιάφορα για μας.


Για κάθε βελτίωση πρέπει να παρηγορηθείς. Θα αποκτήσεις και την 4 και την 8 κάποια στιγμή, λογικό είναι να ξεκινάνε όλα αυτά από εκεί που υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο κέρδους-πυκνότητα πληθυσμού.

Αν θέλεις πάντως δέχομαι να ανταλλάξουμε σπίτια, να έρθω εγώ να μείνω Κέρκυρα κι εσύ εδώ (έχω κάλυψη από όλα ίσως τα ιδιόκτητα). Τώρα πόσο θα αντέξουν τα νεύρα σου στην Αθήνα είναι άλλο θέμα...  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> οποτε εχω παρει στην hol που ειμαι συνδρομητης ποτε δεν περιμενα πανω απο 15 λεπτα και παντα εδιναν λυση και με το παραπανω.. για δοκιμασε να καλεσεις το 1242(με χρεωση παντα)


μπα  δοκιμάζω το 13844  και επιλόγες 2 και 3

----------


## Sebu

> Πολύ θα μου άρεσε να μου μίλαγαν από τη Net One στον ενικό.
> Είναι το μόνο που με χαλάει.


Γιατι σε χαλαει????Ειναι ο βασικος κανονας συμπεριφορας απεναντι στον πελατη.Εισαι ευγενικος και του μιλας στον πληθυντικο.Μονο αν σου το ζητησει επιμονα εκεινος και μονο σε face-to-face επικοινωνια μπορεις να του απευθυνθεις στον ενικο.

Που το παραλογο???Το οτι μας αντιμετωπιζει η ΝετΟνε ευγενικα και μας μιλαει στον πληθυντικο μας χαλαει????Μου φαινεται δεν εχεις λογο να γκρινιαξεις και ψαχνεις κατι για να κανεις παραπονα  :Razz:

----------


## D_J_V

Επαναλαμβάνω 
ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους τρέχουν και ακόμα περιμένουν να συνδεθούν (1-2-3-4-5-6-7 μήνες)
ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους έχουν ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας σα να μιλάνε απο το καζανάκι μέσα (Forthnet κυρίως)
ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους μένουν χωρίς τηλέφωνο 2-3-4 μέρες και έχουν εδικότερα εταιρεία ή μαγαζί
ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους έχουν αποσυνδέσεις κάθε μισή ώρα 
ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους περιμένουν μισή και μία ώρα για τηλεφωνικό helpdesk
ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ για όσα έρθουν σε κανα χρόνο που θα έχουν μπεί εντελώς μέσα οι εναλλακτικοί όπως κλεισίματα, όριο στο κατέβασμα ανα μήνα, 5 ώρες μάξιμουμ ομιλίας τον μήνα κ.α.

----------


## guzel

> Στους άλλους δεν πλήρωνεις πάγιο;  (Hint:  πάγιο κάτι που θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις βρέξει χιονίσει)
> 
> Ακόμα εγώ εχω  4αρα στο σπίτι κάτω απο 380 δεν έχει πάει,   το πρόβλημα είναι οτι και εναλλακτικος να σε καλύψει κάποτε  πάλι 1400 θα έχεις


στους αλλους μεσα στο παγιο ειναι η απεριοριστη τηλεφωνια και το απεριοριστο ιντερνετ.. στον οτε πληρωνουμε ξεχωριστα τα παγια απο τις αλλες υπηρεσιες που προσφερει..

----------


## 2048dsl

> οποτε εχω παρει στην hol που ειμαι συνδρομητης ποτε δεν περιμενα πανω απο 15 λεπτα και παντα εδιναν λυση και με το παραπανω.. για δοκιμασε να καλεσεις το 1242(με χρεωση παντα)


 :Thumb down: 
ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΕ 15 ΜΙΝ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΣ ΜΕ HOL.
ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΦΑΙΡΕΣ.

----------


## lewton

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν καταργεί το πάγιο της γραμμής. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση στα επόμενα 2 χρόνια να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Οι τιμές που βλέπω στην πρώτη σελίδα αυτού του θέματος, μαζί με το πάγιο της γραμμής, είναι πάρα πολύ καλές για μεγάλο μέρος των Ελλήνων.
Οι υπόλοιποι δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν.  :Razz: 


Το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να βγάλει πακέτα με VoIP τηλεφωνία, τα οποία δε θα έχουν το πάγιο της PSTN, αλλά τα οποία θα έχουν μια άυξηση του παγίου της ADSL. Αυτό έκανε η France Telecom στη Γαλλία και μάζεψε πάνω από 700.000 πελάτες σε λιγότερο από 8 μήνες.

----------


## guzel

> Επαναλαμβάνω 
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους τρέχουν και ακόμα περιμένουν να συνδεθούν (1-2-3-4-5-6-7 μήνες)
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους έχουν ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας σα να μιλάνε απο το καζανάκι μέσα (Forthnet κυρίως)
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους μένουν χωρίς τηλέφωνο 2-3-4 μέρες και έχουν εδικότερα εταιρεία ή μαγαζί
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους έχουν αποσυνδέσεις κάθε μισή ώρα 
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους περιμένουν μισή και μία ώρα για τηλεφωνικό helpdesk
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ για όσα έρθουν σε κανα χρόνο που θα έχουν μπεί εντελώς μέσα οι εναλλακτικοί όπως κλεισίματα, όριο στο κατέβασμα ανα μήνα, 5 ώρες μάξιμουμ ομιλίας τον μήνα κ.α.


ολα τα παραπανω τα εχω αντιμετωπισει οταν ειμουν συνδρομητης οτε :Wink:  πραγματι περαστικα

----------


## lewton

> (1) σοβαρους παροχους οταν λεμε πχ;;;
> (2) 25 εργασιμες ή ημερολογιακες;


1. Net One
2. Ημερολογιακές.

----------


## kyriakos7

> Επαναλαμβάνω 
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους τρέχουν και ακόμα περιμένουν να συνδεθούν (1-2-3-4-5-6-7 μήνες)
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους έχουν ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας σα να μιλάνε απο το καζανάκι μέσα (Forthnet κυρίως)
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους μένουν χωρίς τηλέφωνο 2-3-4 μέρες και έχουν εδικότερα εταιρεία ή μαγαζί
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους έχουν αποσυνδέσεις κάθε μισή ώρα 
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους περιμένουν μισή και μία ώρα για τηλεφωνικό helpdesk
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ για όσα έρθουν σε κανα χρόνο που θα έχουν μπεί εντελώς μέσα οι εναλλακτικοί όπως κλεισίματα, όριο στο κατέβασμα ανα μήνα, 5 ώρες μάξιμουμ ομιλίας τον μήνα κ.α.


 :Respekt:   :Respekt:  αυτο με το καζανακι τα σπαει

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ  :Razz: . Οι νέες τιμές είναι μια χαρά , πλά μας κάνουν σκεπτικούς για τις παλιές τιμες  :Whistle:  .Η καταργηση της 768 είναι πολύ καλή κίνηση . Let's talk in megabits babe  :Smile:  . Φυσάει τον αέρα για να κινηθούν και οι εναλλακτικοί , όταν τόσα χρόνια γινόταν ακριβώς το ανάποδο. Βέβαια , δεν είναι ακριβώς μπροστά από τον ανταγωνισμό :






> Δεν συμφερει η 8αρα αφου εχει μολις 3 ευρω διαφορα απο την 24αρα.3 ευρω το μηνα ειναι 36 ευρω το χρονο.Εκει που εχει παει το ευρω δεν ειναι τιποτα.Ο μονος λογος να προτιμησεις την 8αρα ειναι γιατι τα 24 θα τα δουν ελαχιστοι λογω δικτυου και καλωδιωσεων πολυκατοικιων.Και μετα τα ξεκινησουν τα ωραια στο forum του ΟΤΕ απο χρηστες που δεν μπορουν να πιασουν πανω απο 10 και οτι εχουν συνεχης αποσυγχρονισμους.Τα ειχαμε στα sub-forums των εναλλακτικων τωρα θα δειτε και εσεις τι γλυκα 
> 
> 
> Για να κλεισουν θα πρεπει ο ΟΤΕ να καταργησει το παγιο,να δωσει δωρεαν αστικες και υπεραστικες και να προσφερει κατι εξτρα για να εχουν κινητρο οσοι πηγαν σε παροχους να γυρισουν πισω.
> 
> Στην παρουσα φαση ο ΟΤΕ δινει 24μβιτ με 30 ευρω στο Κονεξ.Θες αλλα 15 ευρω στο παγιο της pstn.Θες περιπου αλλα 15 ευρω το μηνα για αστικες και υπεραστικες (μεσος ορος οσο εκανε η οικογενεια μου στον ΟΤΕ το μηνα).
> 
> Αρα εισαι στα 60 ευρω το μηνα για πλακα.
> 
> ...




Well said Sebu. Ηθελα να γραψω ακριβώς τα ίδια .Ακόμη και με αυτές τις τιμές , κανένας λόγος δεν υπάρχει να φύγει ένας ευχαριστημένος πελάτης εναλλακτικού στον ΟΤΕ .Παραμένει ακριβότερος αρκετά , ενώ πριν ήταν ασύλληπτα ακριβότερος : είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα  :Twisted Evil: . Για να μην πω για upload , απεριοριστες κλήσεις προς δίκτυα  εκτός ΟΤΕ  , μηνιαίο πάγιο-χαράτσι γραμμής κτλ. κτλ. κτλ.

Πάντως ως μία πρώτη προσπάθεια ε'ίναι αξιέπαινη.

Well done OTE  :One thumb up: .



(είμαι περίεργος  για το αν θα δούμε αντίστοιχα τόπικ παραπόνων ΄'οπως τότε με τον διπλασιασμό πριν καμια 15αριά μήνες  :Whistle: )

(όχι που θα άφηνα το τελευταίο σχόλιο του ποστ μου να είναι επαινετικό για τον ΟΤΕ  :Twisted Evil: )

----------


## famous-walker

Στην HOL μιλάς σε 3 λεπτά, αλλά στο 80040013844 και παίρνοντας πρωινές ώρες πριν τις 8 το πρωί! Ρωτήστε με, μόνο τότε τους πιάνω!  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> στους αλλους μεσα στο παγιο ειναι η απεριοριστη τηλεφωνια και το απεριοριστο ιντερνετ.. στον οτε πληρωνουμε ξεχωριστα τα παγια απο τις αλλες υπηρεσιες που προσφερει..


Ασχετό το ένα με το άλλο,  πες  θέλουμε φθηνότερο πάγιο,  όχι κατάργηση 

ΥΓ μην μου μιλάς για αναμονές στο 800τάδε,  έχω κάνει αίτηση και ακόμα περιμένω

----------


## guzel

> ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΕ 15 ΜΙΝ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΣ ΜΕ HOL.
> ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΦΑΙΡΕΣ.


και ομως. και πολλες φορες μεσα σε 5 λεπτα ειναι αναλογα την ωρα που θα καλεσεις. μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι εξυπηρετηση 24/24ωρο 365 ημερες το χρονο και παντα χωρις χρεωση  :One thumb up:  

προσετι υπαρχουν εναλλακτικοι τροποι επικοινωνιας (για hol) οπως ειναι το ανοιγμα καποιου ticket οπου εχεις την δυνατοτητα να βλεπεις την πορεια του. επισης υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα μεσα απο την κεντρικη σελιδα της εταιριας να κανεις chat με εκπροσωπο, αν δεν τα καταφερεις αφηνεις μηνυμα και σου απαντουν μεσα σε 24 ωρες.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sebu

> Επαναλαμβάνω 
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους τρέχουν και ακόμα περιμένουν να συνδεθούν (1-2-3-4-5-6-7 μήνες)
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους έχουν ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας σα να μιλάνε απο το καζανάκι μέσα (Forthnet κυρίως)
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους μένουν χωρίς τηλέφωνο 2-3-4 μέρες και έχουν εδικότερα εταιρεία ή μαγαζί
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους έχουν αποσυνδέσεις κάθε μισή ώρα 
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ σε όσους περιμένουν μισή και μία ώρα για τηλεφωνικό helpdesk
> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ για όσα έρθουν σε κανα χρόνο που θα έχουν μπεί εντελώς μέσα οι εναλλακτικοί όπως κλεισίματα, όριο στο κατέβασμα ανα μήνα, 5 ώρες μάξιμουμ ομιλίας τον μήνα κ.α.


Μεχρι τοτε περαστικα στους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ που μεχρι σημερα εδω και χρονια πληρωνουν κερατιατικο παγιο βρεξει χιονισει ακομα και αν δεν κανουν τιποτα με τη γραμμη!!!!

Περαστικα στους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ που πληρωνουν 30+15 =45 ευρω για 24μβιτ και παγιο γραμμης χωρις δωρεαν κλησεις, οταν αλλοι με αυτα τα λεφτα σου δινουν και απεριοριστες αστικες και υπεραστικες και διεθνεις σε διψηφιο αριθμο προορισμων (αληθεια ποσο εχουν ειπαμε οι διεθνεις του ΟΤΕ???ποσο?????) και με τα ρεστα (7 ευρω για την περιπτωση της ΝετΟνε) παιρνεις σουβλακια ή μια μεριδα γυρο περιποιημενη.

Περαστικα στους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ μεχρι ο ΟΤΕ να δωσει οντως την πρωτη ενεργοποιημενη 24 αρα (δλδ μαλλον σε κανα μηνα απο τωρα αν διαβασα καλα εδω μεσα καπου 20/01) και υπο την προυποθεση οτι δεν θα υπαρχουν παιδικες ασθενειες στα πρωτα βηματα της 24αρας.

Προσοχη μονο γιατι ειναι χειμωνας μην μας αρρωστησετε και τρεχουμε στα νοσοκομεια χρονιαρες μερες  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Πολλα περαστικα πεσανε  :Razz: 


Οτι και να κανουμε θα υπαρχει παντα αντιλογος και για τον ΟΤΕ και για τους εναλλακτικους.Οποτε ας αφησουμε την κοντρα και την μουρμουρα και ας παμε για κανενα καφε Σαββατο απογευμα. 

Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ ειναι αριστη για την αυξηση της ευρυζωνικοτητας.Δεν ειναι αριστη για το συνολικο κοστος τηλεφωνιας της μεσης Ελληνικης οικογενειας (οπου υπολογιζεις και παγια και κλησεις).
Ειναι πολυ καλη για την ελληνικη επαρχια η οποια απολαμβανει dsl χαρη στον ΟΤΕ και σιγα σιγα θα δει περισσοτερα 4,8 και 24μβιτ.Και επαρχια δεν εννοω την Πατρα,την Λαρισα και τη Σαλονικη!!!!

Υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν.Οπως εχω ξαναπει ολα γινονται προς οφελος μας στην παρουσα φαση.Να παρακαλατε εσεις που βριζετε τους εναλλακτικους μην αρχισουν να κλεινουν απο τωρα και καταληξουμε σε καταστασεις κινητης τηλεφωνιας με 3 εταιρειες,καρτελ και εναρμονισμενες πρακτικες.Ανοιχτε τα ματια σας ολοι και βγαλτε τις παρωπιδες!!!!Η αναπτυξη ολων και ο ΟΤΕ και παροχων μας κανει καλο και πρεπει να διατηρηθει αυτος ο ανταγωνισμος τουλαχιστον μια 2ετια ακομα.Μετα βλεπουμε.

----------


## lewton

> ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ για όσα έρθουν σε κανα χρόνο που θα έχουν μπεί εντελώς μέσα οι εναλλακτικοί όπως κλεισίματα, όριο στο κατέβασμα ανα μήνα, 5 ώρες μάξιμουμ ομιλίας τον μήνα κ.α.


Για αυτό με το όριο στα κατεβάσματα το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι «μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε, μεγάλη κουβέντα μην πεις».
Και στο κάτω-κάτω, ΑΝ έρθω σε ένα χρόνο στον ΟΤΕ επειδή έτσι το αποφασίσω, θα το κάνω επειδή θα με συμφέρει.
Μιλάς και εσύ που (όπως μας τα λες) είσαι από τώρα στον ΟΤΕ επειδή *ΘΑ* σε συμφέρει κάποια στιγμή;

----------


## house

1)Δεν με ενδιαφερει να πλειρωνω το παγιο για την τηλεφωνικη απο την στιγμη που εχω τηλεφωνο.
2) με 26 ευρω η 8αρα μου θα συνεχιζει να λειτουργει αψογα.(δεν χρειαζεται να ορμισουμε ολοι στα εως 24 και να παραπονιωμαστε, δεν οφελει σε τιποτα)
Αρα 29+15= 44 ευρω περιπου 52 ευρω με το ΦΠΑ.
και οι εναλλακτικοι 40 με 45 και να εχω τα προβληματα της αρκουδας????
Η πιο σταθερη μας σχεση εκανε το θαυμα τις.

----------


## guzel

> Μεχρι τοτε περαστικα στους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ που μεχρι σημερα εδω και χρονια πληρωνουν κερατιατικο παγιο βρεξει χιονισει ακομα και αν δεν κανουν τιποτα με τη γραμμη!!!!
> 
> Περαστικα στους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ που πληρωνουν 30+15 =45 ευρω για 24μβιτ και παγιο γραμμης χωρις δωρεαν κλησεις, οταν αλλοι με αυτα τα λεφτα σου δινουν και απεριοριστες αστικες και υπεραστικες και διεθνεις σε διψηφιο αριθμο προορισμων (αληθεια ποσο εχουν ειπαμε οι διεθνεις του ΟΤΕ???ποσο?????) και με τα ρεστα (7 ευρω για την περιπτωση της ΝετΟνε) παιρνεις σουβλακια ή μια μεριδα γυρο περιποιημενη.
> 
> Περαστικα στους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ μεχρι ο ΟΤΕ να δωσει οντως την πρωτη ενεργοποιημενη 24 αρα (δλδ μαλλον σε κανα μηνα απο τωρα αν διαβασα καλα εδω μεσα καπου 20/01) και υπο την προυποθεση οτι δεν θα υπαρχουν παιδικες ασθενειες στα πρωτα βηματα της 24αρας.
> 
> Προσοχη μονο γιατι ειναι χειμωνας μην μας αρρωστησετε και τρεχουμε στα νοσοκομεια χρονιαρες μερες    
> 
> Πολλα περαστικα πεσανε 
> ...



αψογος  :Respekt:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> και οι εναλλακτικοι 40 με 45 και να εχω τα προβληματα της αρκουδας????


στους εναλλακτικούς δεν έχουν όλοι προβλήματα  :Wink: 
με 40 ευρώ (όλα μέσα) έχουν περισσότερες υπηρεσίες και πολλά ΜΒ  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

Περαστικά σας

----------


## Jsone

> Υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν.Οπως εχω ξαναπει ολα γινονται προς οφελος μας στην παρουσα φαση.Να παρακαλατε εσεις που βριζετε τους εναλλακτικους μην αρχισουν να κλεινουν απο τωρα και καταληξουμε σε καταστασεις κινητης τηλεφωνιας με 3 εταιρειες,καρτελ και εναρμονισμενες πρακτικες.Ανοιχτε τα ματια σας ολοι και βγαλτε τις παρωπιδες!!!!Η αναπτυξη ολων και ο ΟΤΕ και παροχων μας κανει καλο και πρεπει να διατηρηθει αυτος ο ανταγωνισμος τουλαχιστον μια 2ετια ακομα.Μετα βλεπουμε.


 :One thumb up: 

H πολύ απλή αλήθεια που πάρα πολλοι εδώ στο forum είναι ανίκανοι να καταλάβουν.

----------


## Giama

> με 26 ευρω η 8αρα μου θα συνεχιζει να λειτουργει αψογα.(δεν χρειαζεται να ορμισουμε ολοι στα εως 24 και να παραπονιωμαστε, δεν οφελει σε τιποτα)
> Αρα 29+15= 44 ευρω περιπου 52 ευρω με το ΦΠΑ.


Βασικά, αν ακολούθησα καλά το συλλογισμό σου, είναι 26+15=41 Ευρώ περίπου, που είναι τελική τιμή με ΦΠΑ.

----------


## bond

> Μεχρι τοτε περαστικα στους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ που μεχρι σημερα εδω και χρονια πληρωνουν κερατιατικο παγιο βρεξει χιονισει ακομα και αν δεν κανουν τιποτα με τη γραμμη!!!!


Συγγνωμη αλλα στους εναλλακτικους δεν πληρωνεις βρεξει χιονισει παγιο ασχετα με το ποσα τηλεφωνα κανεις, ασχετα με αν θελεις 24 Mbps ή αν θελεις 1 Μbps?
Ισα ισα ο ΟΤΕ σου προσφερει ξεχωριστα σκετο τηλεφωνο, ξεχωριστα απεριοριστες, ξεχωριστα 4 διαφορετικές ταχυτητες αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου. Επειδη το παγιο των εναλλακτικων ειναι ενσωματομενο ολα σε ενα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχει. Υπαρχει εναλλακτικος με μηδενικο παγιο, που να πληρωνω μονο την χρηση που κανω?

----------


## guzel

> Συγγνωμη αλλα στους εναλλακτικους δεν πληρωνεις βρεξει χιονισει παγιο ασχετα με το ποσα τηλεφωνα κανεις, ασχετα με αν θελεις 24 Mbps ή αν θελεις 1 Μbps?
> Ισα ισα ο ΟΤΕ σου προσφερει ξεχωριστα σκετο τηλεφωνο, ξεχωριστα απεριοριστες, ξεχωριστα 4 διαφορετικές ταχυτητες αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου. Επειδη το παγιο των εναλλακτικων ειναι ενσωματομενο ολα σε ενα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχει. Υπαρχει εναλλακτικος με μηδενικο παγιο, που να πληρωνω μονο την χρηση που κανω?


σαφως και δεν πληρωνεις . στους εναλλακτικους πληρωνεις ενα σταθερο παγιο που περιλαμβανει απεριοριστη τηλεφωνια + απεριοσριστο ιντερνετ. αντιθετως στον οτε πληρωενεις: κερατιατικο παγιο(30ε διμηνο) + παγιο για απεριοριστη τηλεφωνια(MONO προς σταθερα OTE) + παγιο adsl

----------


## k_koulos

θα πιττάρουν τα dslam με όλο τον κόσμο σε 2 αντί για 3 ταχύτητες,  το μόνο που μας μένει είναι η μείωση που και εκείνη είναι μικρότερη απο άλλες τιμές.

τέσπα αν δεν πιττάρει το συμπαν τότε μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά αν δώσει το βάρος στις 4+ και εμάς εδώ [στα dslam με τις 2 ταχύτητες] μας ξεχάσει τότε μηδέν στο πηλίκο!!

----------


## Spanos

> Υπαρχει εναλλακτικος με μηδενικο παγιο, που να πληρωνω μονο την χρηση που κανω?


Υπάρχει F2G +Wind Plus :Wink:

----------


## magnan

σε καθε περιπτωση ο καθενας επιλεγει αναλογως τις αναγκες του και τις εμπειριες του.
Εγω πχ ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο τον παροχο μου και δεν σκεφτομαι στην παρουσα φαση να αλλαξω.
Στο μελλον δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμβει!
Ειναι ομως μια πρωτη ενδειξη απο τον ΟΤΕ πως αρχιζει να τα βλεπει λιγο πιο ρεαλιστικα τα πραγματα.
Για την ωρα παντως  ΝΕΤΟΝΕ rules!

----------


## guzel

> Υπαρχει εναλλακτικος με μηδενικο παγιο, που να πληρωνω μονο την χρηση που κανω?


βεβαιως hol evoice ,hol cosmos και τοσα αλλα  :Wink:

----------


## JoeBar

Καληνύχτα εναλλακτικοί....  :Razz:

----------


## guzel

> Καληνύχτα εναλλακτικοί....


ειναι πολυ νωρις για να πει καποιος κατι τετοιο. κατσε να δωθουν πρωτα οι νεες ταχυτητες και μετα θα τα ξαναπουμε  :Wink:  ελπιζω μην γεμισει παλι το φορουμ με παραπονα οπως ειχε γινει τοτε με τους διπλασιασμους

----------


## wireless_surfer

> σε καθε περιπτωση ο καθενας επιλεγει αναλογως τις αναγκες του και τις εμπειριες του.
> Εγω πχ ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο τον παροχο μου και δεν σκεφτομαι στην παρουσα φαση να αλλαξω.
> Στο μελλον δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμβει!
> Ειναι ομως μια πρωτη ενδειξη απο τον ΟΤΕ πως αρχιζει να τα βλεπει λιγο πιο ρεαλιστικα τα πραγματα.


Όχι μόνο (ανάλογα τις ανάγκες κι εμπειρίες), αλλα και με απλούς οικονομικούς κανόνες
Ενας πολίτης με μέσο χ μισθο (προς τον βασικό), αν αρχίσει να σκορπάει τα 10ευρα έτσι απλά, (δεν ισχύει κάτι που ειπωθηκε, πως εκεί που πηγε το ευρώ δεν είναι τίποτα, ίσα ίσα, υπάρχει σημαντική ανατίμηση, έναντι ξένων νομισμάτων, μπορείς να πάρεις περισσότερα "αμερικάνικα" με 1 ευρώ απ'ότι παλιότερα), είναι δεδομένο πως θα χωθεί στις πιστωτικές και όχι μόνο δεν θα έχει φράγκο σε κάποια στιγμή, αλλα θα χρωστάει κι όλας και τα μαλλιά του... Γιατί θέλει και nova θέλει και ασύρματο για το laptop του, γιατί θέλει και πολλά άλλα εκτός θέματος.
Βέβαια υπάρχει διαφορά όταν κάποιος είναι ένα μπονζάι (τον ποτίζουν, τον ταϊζουν, τον κουρεύουν) και όταν αυτοσυντηρείται...

----------


## vavis

> Καληνύχτα εναλλακτικοί....


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

χωρίς εναλλακτικούς, θα ειχε την μείωση των τιμών? :No no:

----------


## guzel

πια 10ευρω ? εμενα γιατι ερχεται 30+ το διμηνο ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Valandil

Τελικά γνωρίζει κανείς *πότε* θα δοθούν αυτές οι ταχύτητες; :Thinking:

----------


## wireless_surfer

> πια 10ευρω ? εμενα γιατι ερχεται 30+ το διμηνο ?


είμαι γαλαντόμος ως Έλλην  :Razz:

----------


## sgiannios

παντως παιδια το πιο σωστο θα ειναι για τους καταναλωτες στα εν λογω πακετα να συμπεριλαβει και απεριοριστες αστικες - υπεραστικες κλησεις και προς καποιους διεθνεις προρισμους με τιμη περιπου τα 35 με 40 € και upload το 1Mb. Τοτε μονο μιλαμε για πραγματικη μειωση τιμων...
Τι καθεστε και φωναζετε και σκουζετε "εγω εχω την καλυτερη...εγω την γρηγοροτερη...", κοντος ψαλμος αλληλουια. Η Δευτερα ειναι κοντα....

----------


## JoeBar

> χωρίς εναλλακτικούς, θα ειχε την μείωση των τιμών?


Ωραίο επιχείρημα. Να σου πω ένα αντίστοιχο?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Χωρίς τον ΟΤΕ οι εναλλακτικοί θα μπορόσαν να παρέχουν ίντερνετ...?  :No no: 


Και άλλο ένα?


Χωρίς τις ακριβές τιμές του ΟΤΕ, θα υπήρχαν εναλλακτικοί...?  :Razz:

----------


## D_J_V

Εγω φίλοι μου φιλοεναλλακτικοί θα σας παραθέσω και τα παρακάτω:

1.Δε ζω σε περιοχή που έχει 1000 κατοίκους ανα τετραγωνικό, βλέπε Μεταξουργείο, Κυψέλη κλπ
Είμαι σε ενα προάστειο αραιοκατοικημένο οπότε στο κέντρο πέφτουμε πολλοί αλλα όχι ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΙ... 
2.Δε πατάω πάνω σε χαλκό 60 χρόνων που έχει κοπεί σε 100 σημεία απο το χτίσε,ρίξε,σκάψε,κλείσε
3.Δεν απέχω 5 χλμ απο το κέντρο μου (όπως πχ κάποιος στην επαρχία), αντιθέτως είναι στα 500 μέτρα ευθεία (δείτε τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου)
4.Ναι μου περισσεύουν 10 ευρώ το μήνα να δίνω παραπάνω, άντε και 15 για τα τηλέφωνά μου... και σε σας μπορούν να περισσέψουν αν πάρετε 1 καφέ και 1 τόστ τη μέρα λιγότερο, αν δεν αγοράσετε 5 άχρηστες εφημερίδες για το DVD τους, αν δεν αγοράσετε τον καρκίνο σας 5 φορές το μήνα, αν δε βγείτε ενα ΣΚ να πάτε στο χαζομπάρ σας, αν δε κάνετε τον γύρο της Αθήνας με το αυτοκίνητο κάθε μέρα για να περάσει η ώρα!! 
Οχι μονο 15 αλλά 115 θα γλυτώσετε!!
Απλά είτε έχετε το μέσο αστικό κόμπλεξ τύπου ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ 5 ΕΥΡΩ (αλλά θα πάρω SUV 3λιτρο να μπω στο μάτι του γείτονα ΚΑΠΟΤΕ και τρωω κάθε μέρα απο delivery) είτε τύπου "ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ, ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΟΤΕ" και τελικά κάπου στα 30 κάτι σας καταλήγετε να τρέχετε σε ότι διαγωνισμό για το Δημόσιο υπάρχει και να μη σας πω να δουλεύετε ΓΙΑ τον ΟΤΕ τελικά...

Και στην τελική ΑΝ ΔΕΝ παίζετε σωστά με ΟΤΕ δε θα παίζετε με ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ γιατί απλά είναι θέμα ΚΑΚΟΥ ΧΑΛΚΟΥ και ΜΟΝΟ με ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΙΝΑ καρφωμένη απο το δρόμο στο σπίτι σας θα δείτε ασπρη μέρα (δηλαδή σε 20 χρόνια και αν!!)

Η κίνηση αυτή ήταν αναμενόμενη και ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ πολλά πράγματα ΥΠΕΡ του ΟΤΕ σας αρέσει ή ΟΧΙ...
ΑΝ τα βάλουμε ΟΛΑ μαζί, πλέον ο άλλος θα το σκεφθεί ΣΟΒΑΡΑ να μετακινηθεί κάπου που ΔΕΝ ξέρει τι θα αντιμετωπίσει...

----------


## Squall

Απο ποτε θα ειναι αυτες οι τιμες? Σοζ αλλα δεν μπορω να διαβασω και τις 18 σελιδες...

----------


## ownagE_

> Απο ποτε θα ειναι αυτες οι τιμες? Σοζ αλλα δεν μπορω να διαβασω και τις 18 σελιδες...



Το γραφει το αρθρο.
Μαλλον απο Δευτερα η επισημη ανακοινωση.

----------


## Sovjohn

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι αν καταργηθεί η κλάση 768, τότε κλάση 1 γίνεται η 1024, 2 η 2048, και 3 η 4096...

Που σημαίνει, εκτός και αν κατάλαβα λάθος, ότι στα ADSL 1 DSLAM θα παρέχεται και η ταχύτητα 4096  :One thumb up: 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πολύ καλή κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ - και όταν βγει η ανακοίνωση, ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ πάρτε Printscreen, γιατί όταν στο μέλλον υπάρξει ταξίδι στο χρόνο, θέλω να πάω στο 2004 και να τους δείξω τιμές τέλους 2007... :ROFL:

----------


## guzel

χχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχααχαχαχ δλδ καποιος πρεπει να κοψει τις συνηθειες του για να πληρωνει τον οτε? εχω πεσει κατω..... ωραια διαφημιση θα ηταν απο καποιον εναλλακτικο παντως !! τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε....

----------


## ownagE_

> Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι αν καταργηθεί η κλάση 768, τότε κλάση 1 γίνεται η 1024, 2 η 2048, και 3 η 4096...
> 
> Που σημαίνει, εκτός και αν κατάλαβα λάθος, ότι στα ADSL 1 DSLAM θα παρέχεται και η ταχύτητα 4096



Γιατι?
Απλα θα καταργησουν την 3 class  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

> Εγω φίλοι μου φιλοεναλλακτικοί θα σας παραθέσω και τα παρακάτω:
> 
> 1.Δε ζω σε περιοχή που έχει 1000 κατοίκους ανα τετραγωνικό, βλέπε Μεταξουργείο, Κυψέλη κλπ
> Είμαι σε ενα προάστειο αραιοκατοικημένο οπότε στο κέντρο πέφτουμε πολλοί αλλα όχι ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΙ... 
> 2.Δε πατάω πάνω σε χαλκό 60 χρόνων που έχει κοπεί σε 100 σημεία απο το χτίσε,ρίξε,σκάψε,κλείσε
> 3.Δεν απέχω 5 χλμ απο το κέντρο μου (όπως πχ κάποιος στην επαρχία), αντιθέτως είναι στα 500 μέτρα ευθεία (δείτε τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου)
> 4.Ναι μου περισσεύουν 10 ευρώ το μήνα να δίνω παραπάνω, άντε και 15 για τα τηλέφωνά μου... και σε σας μπορούν να περισσέψουν αν πάρετε 1 καφέ και 1 τόστ τη μέρα λιγότερο, αν δεν αγοράσετε 5 άχρηστες εφημερίδες για το DVD τους, αν δεν αγοράσετε τον καρκίνο σας 5 φορές το μήνα, αν δε βγείτε ενα ΣΚ να πάτε στο χαζομπάρ σας, αν δε κάνετε τον γύρο της Αθήνας με το αυτοκίνητο κάθε μέρα για να περάσει η ώρα!! 
> Οχι μονο 15 αλλά 115 θα γλυτώσετε!!
> Απλά είτε έχετε το μέσο αστικό κόμπλεξ τύπου ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ 5 ΕΥΡΩ (αλλά θα πάρω SUV 3λιτρο να μπω στο μάτι του γείτονα ΚΑΠΟΤΕ και τρωω κάθε μέρα απο delivery) είτε τύπου "ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ, ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΟΤΕ" και τελικά κάπου στα 30 κάτι σας καταλήγετε να τρέχετε σε ότι διαγωνισμό για το Δημόσιο υπάρχει και να μη σας πω να δουλεύετε ΓΙΑ τον ΟΤΕ τελικά...
> ...



 :Offtopic: 
Mε τη λογικη σου για να μην παμε στο χαζομπαρ,στο χαζοταβερνο και γα χαζοκαφε,να μεινουμε δλδ κλεισμενοι σπιτι για να πληρωνουμε τον χαζο ΟΤΕ την στιγμη που και αλλοι προσφερουν τα ιδια και πολυ περισσοτερα φθηνοτερα  :Thinking:   ??????

Παιδια ληγμενα παιρνετε???????????????????????????????

Στα Ζωνιανα καθαρισαν τις φυτειες εσεις εδω στην Αθηνα μαστουρασατε???????????

Που ειδες εσυ τον τσιγκουνη τον 5 ευρω με το Καγιεν εδω μεσα????Που ειδες εδω τους κακους καπιταλιστες που θελουν να κλεισει ο κακος ΟΤΕ????Φαντασματα βλεπεις???Και ξαναρωταω ληγμενα παιρνετε????

Ελεεεοοοος δλδ ουτε μετοχες του ΟΤΕ να ειχατε ή να εισασταν συγγενεις του Βουρλουμη.

Εδω κανουμε μια συζητηση για τις νεες τιμες του Κονεξ και τις νεες γραμμες.

Επειδη δλδ πεφτουν επιχειρηματα και απο τις 2 μεριες και καποια δεν μας συμφερουν αρχιζουμε τις επιθεσεις????Κατηγορησε κανεις κανενα για τσιγκουνια και φιλαργυρια????Τι σε κοπτει εσενα τι κανει ο καθενας με το πορτοφολι και τα λεφτα του????Δικηγορο σε εβαλα στην τσεπη μου για να της κανεις κουμαντο????

Στο παρον thread η συζητηση ειναι για τα νεα πακετα που ΘΑ δωσει καποια στιγμη σε απροσδιοριστη ημερομηνια και με συγκεκριμενες γνωστες απο σημερα τιμες το Κονεξ.ΤΕΛΟΣ.

Στο παρον thread συζηταμε τα υπερ και τα κατα αυτης της μειωσης και των νεων ταχυτητων για τον ΟΤΕ και τους παροχους.ΤΕΛΟΣ.

Δεν μπορουμε και δεν πρεπει να ασχοληθουμε με τον τροπο ζωης και το πως ξοδευει τα λεφτα του ο καθενας απο δω μεσα.Ημαρτον που λεει και ο Γεωργιου.........Καφενειο των φιλαθλων της adsl το καναμε.

Σορρυ απο τους υπολοιπους για το υφος μου αλλα δεν κολλαει σε ενα ποστ που συζηταμε τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα του ΟΤΕ και των παροχων να μπαινει κουβεντα επι προσωπικου επιπεδου για την οικονομικη κατασταση και το πορτοφολι του καθενος με τετοια αναλυση οπως του φιλτατου ανωτερω.

 :Offtopic: 

 :On topic please:

----------


## wireless_surfer

Καλό κι αυτό με τον "κακό χαλκό", ας μου τον κάνει "καλό" ο ΟΤΕς, ξέχασε τα πάγια και τα τιμολόγια που μου έχει χρεώσει για το τίποτα ξαφνικά (ή ότι εξακολουθεί να τα παίρνει για την συντήρηση του)?
Τώρα για το τσιγκούνης κκαι το πώς πεφτουν λιγο λιγο οι τιμολογιακές διαφορές, καλύτερα πάρτο πίσω, τσιγκούνη να σε λέει ο αρχικαπιτάλας ο ΟΤΕς, είναι κάπως, σαν να σε λέει τσιγκούνη πχ η Mercedes που παίρνεις Mazda (40% διαφορα ρε τσιγκούνη)...

----------


## kvasil

Τα χαπια μου άντε και εγω που νόμιζα ότι θα κλείσει????

----------


## guzel

> Mε τη λογικη σου για να μην παμε στο χαζομπαρ,στο χαζοταβερνο και γα χαζοκαφε,να μεινουμε δλδ κλεισμενοι σπιτι για να πληρωνουμε τον χαζο ΟΤΕ την στιγμη που και αλλοι προσφερουν τα ιδια και πολυ περισσοτερα φθηνοτερα   ??????
> 
> Παιδια ληγμενα παιρνετε???????????????????????????????
> 
> Στα Ζωνιανα καθαρισαν τις φυτειες εσεις εδω στην Αθηνα μαστουρασατε???????????
> 
> Που ειδες εσυ τον τσιγκουνη τον 5 ευρω με το Καγιεν εδω μεσα????Που ειδες εδω τους κακους καπιταλιστες που θελουν να κλεισει ο κακος ΟΤΕ????Φαντασματα βλεπεις???Και ξαναρωταω ληγμενα παιρνετε????
> 
> Ελεεεοοοος δλδ ουτε μετοχες του ΟΤΕ να ειχατε ή να εισασταν συγγενεις του Βουρλουμη.
> ...


για ακομη μια φορα αψογος  :One thumb up: 

πραγματικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω κ εγω την σταση ορισμενων. και παλι ο οτε με τις νεες τιμες κ τα παγια δεν ειναι ανταγωνιστικος απλα ειναι λιγο πιο προσιτος..

----------


## No-Name

Εντάξει πάιδες χαλαρώστε σε πολλές περιοχές δεν έχει LLU ενώ ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει 24...θα μπορούν να νιώσουν το broadband αρκετά φθηνά σε σχέση με πριν.

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον ΟΤΕ....

Φυσικά οι εταιρικοί πελάτες δεν θα προτιμήσουν κάποιον άλλον τώρα

----------


## Sebu

> και παλι ο οτε με τις νεες τιμες κ τα παγια δεν ειναι ανταγωνιστικος απλα ειναι λιγο πιο προσιτος..


Ακριβως!!!!!

Απλα ειναι αρκετα καλυτερα ιδιως για την επαρχια.Δλδ ο κατοικος της επαρχιας ειναι πλουσιος εαν πληρωνει 30 ευρω την 24αρα + 15 ευρω το παγιο+ τα τηλεφωνα του και εγω ειμαι φυλαργυρος γιατι τα εχω ολα αυτα με 30κατι ευρω?????

Οχι απλα εγω ειμαι "τυχερος" γιατι ειμαι στην Αθηνα, ειμαι "τυχερος" γιατι ειμαι σε μια περιοχη με αριστη καλυψη απο εναλλακτικους, ειμαι "τυχερος" γιατι επεσα σε καλο παροχο υστερα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο και σκεψη.

Ολα αυτα με κανουν τσιγκουνη και φιλαργυρο????Και αντιστοιχα ζαπλουτο και καπιταλιστη τον Βολιωτη ή τον Καρδιτσιωτη ή τον Ηρακλειώτη ή τον Σπαρτιάτη επειδή δεν εχει εναλλακτικο και πληρωνει ακριβοτερα στον ΟΤΕ????

Ειμαστε σοβαροι???

Φυσικα και οι κινησεις αυτες ειναι καλες για την επαρχια.Οπως προειπα σαν adsl βοηθαει στην αυξηση της ευρυζωνικοτητας πανελλαδικα.Σαν τιμες ομως συνολικου πακετου τηλεφωνιας+ιντερνετ εξακολουθει να ειναι ακριβος για το μεσο Ελληνικο νοικοκυριο.Απλα ειναι λιγα τα νοικοκυρια πανελλαδικα που εχουν την πολυτελεια των εναλλακτικων και αναγκαστικα πρεπει να ζησουν με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Εντάξει πάιδες χαλαρώστε σε πολλές περιοχές δεν έχει LLU ενώ ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει 24...θα μπορούν να νιώσουν το broadband αρκετά φθηνά σε σχέση με πριν.
> 
> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον ΟΤΕ....
> 
> Φυσικά οι εταιρικοί πελάτες δεν θα προτιμήσουν κάποιον άλλον τώρα


δεν του έκλεψε κανείς τα συγχαρητήρια....  :Razz: 
μετριάσαμε τα συναισθήματα ίσως

----------


## No-Name

Και ούτε πρόκειται.....να του τα κλέψουν.

Σε ένα μήνα θα δούμε από 2500 φορητότητες προς ΟΤΕ πόσο θα έχουν αυξηθεί.....

----------


## Spanos

> Εντάξει πάιδες χαλαρώστε σε πολλές περιοχές δεν έχει LLU ενώ ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει 24...θα μπορούν να νιώσουν το broadband αρκετά φθηνά σε σχέση με πριν.


Σιγά μη δώσει 24 εκεί που δεν υπάρχει LLU  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

230 dslams σου λένε κατι?

Η Σύρος η Τρίπολη η Μύκονος έχουν LLU?δεν νομίζω

Ετσι λέγατε σιγά μη δωσει 24 ο ΟΤΕ σιγά το ένα σιγά το άλλο...να τα τώρα.Οπότε δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση μια τέτοια αντίδραση

----------


## Sebu

> Σιγά μη δώσει 24 εκεί που δεν υπάρχει LLU


 :One thumb up: 

Στους τυφλους βασιλευει ο μονοφθαλμος.Και στην επαρχια ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ακριβως αυτο.Ο μονοφθαλμος.

Δεν εχει κινητρο για να κανει τετοιες επενδυσεις ευρειας κλιμακας σε μικρες πολεις και χωρια.

Ας παρει στα 2 μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα τους πελατες που εχασε, ας ανακοψει την αποχωρηση προς εναλλακτικους κυριως στην Αθηνα που ζουν και 4 εκατ. κοσμος και ειναι η μεγαλυτερη αγορα τηλεφωνιας και ιντερνετ στη χωρα και μετα θα νοιαστει για το υπολοιπο 1εκατ. της Θεσ/νικης και τα υπολοιπα 5 διασκορπισμενα της επαρχιας τα οποια σημειωτεον δεν απειλουνται αμεσα απο εναλλακτικους.

@No-name: Ποιος θα παει βρε Νικ στη Συρο να αγορασει 24μβιτ με 30 ευρω τον μηνα????Εδω οι ανθρωποι μπορει να μην ξερουν καλα καλα τι ειναι η adsl.Και να ξερουν η αγορα ειναι τοσο μικρη που ακομα και 1μβιτ να εχουν με 16,5 ευρω το μηνα θα αισθανονται βασιλιαδες!!!!Ή θα αγορασει ο κατοικους της Συρου,της Λημνου,της Τριπολης IP-TV απο τον ΟΤΕ, οταν το ποδοσφαιρο ειναι στο κρατικο, ταινιες και σειρες εχει το ιντερνετ και η ελληνικη τηλεοραση δειχνει σκουπιδια.

----------


## jmakro

Παντως καλο ειναι να ανεβαινει ο ανταγωνισμος για να πεφτουν οι τιμες!! :Wink:

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Και ούτε πρόκειται.....να του τα κλέψουν.
> 
> Σε ένα μήνα θα δούμε από 2500 φορητότητες προς ΟΤΕ πόσο θα έχουν αυξηθεί.....


αμήν και πότε (γι'αυτόν τον μήνα εννοώ)
μην ξεχνάμε την nova στον αέρα και όσες εκπλήξεις κρύβουν οι εναλλακτικοί (που με κούτρα τηλέφωνα έχουν βέβαια "προλάβει" αρκετά)

----------


## Billy the Kid

> Ειναι πολυ καλη για την ελληνικη επαρχια η οποια απολαμβανει dsl χαρη στον ΟΤΕ και σιγα σιγα θα δει περισσοτερα 4,8 και 24μβιτ.Και επαρχια δεν εννοω την Πατρα,την Λαρισα και τη Σαλονικη!!!!



Πολύ σωστά!!
Ποιός εναλλακτικός θα ερχοταν σε ένα χωριό της Εύβοιας 230 μονιμων κατοίκων να βάλει dsl;

______
Bασίλης

----------


## guzel

> 230 dslams σου λένε κατι?
> 
> Η Σύρος η Τρίπολη η Μύκονος έχουν LLU?δεν νομίζω


εμενα δεν μου λενε τπτ απολυτως καθως αρεκτα απο αυτα εχουν αρκετα προβληματα στις διασυνδεσεις τους... αν δωσει σε αυτα τα 230 24mbits ζητω που καηκαμε




> ΟΚ ότι πείτε εδω θα είμαστε να τα δούμε


εδω με εναν διπλασιασμο εγινε ενας πανικος φαντασου στα 24. φυσικα εδω θα ειμαστε  :Wink:

----------


## furious99

Η καλύτερη είδηση για όσους έχουν νετ από εναλλακτικό πάροχο...

Σε συνδυασμό με τις καθυστερήσεις στις συνδέσεις των εναλλακτικών που κάνει (σκόπιμα ή όχι) ο ΟΤΕ, θα στρέψει τις μάζες προς το νετ του ΟΤΕ μέχρι πλήρους μπουκώματος και θα στρώσουν τα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών...

----------


## Spanos

> 230 dslams σου λένε κατι?
> 
> Η Σύρος η Τρίπολη η Μύκονος έχουν LLU?δεν νομίζω
> 
> Ετσι λέγατε σιγά μη δωσει 24 ο ΟΤΕ σιγά το ένα σιγά το άλλο...να τα τώρα.Οπότε δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση μια τέτοια αντίδραση


Καλά εδω δεν έχει καν ADSL2+ ολόκληρη Κόρινθος, Καλαμάτα, Κατερίνη κλπ κλπ και μου λές για την Μύκονο, τη Σύρο που πέσανε τα βύσματα και πληρώνουν τα κοροιδα πάγιο ΟΤΕ για να έχουν ADSL2+ 10 άτομα :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

> Στους τυφλους βασιλευει ο μονοφθαλμος.Και στην επαρχια ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ακριβως αυτο.Ο μονοφθαλμος.
> 
> Δεν εχει κινητρο για να κανει τετοιες επενδυσεις ευρειας κλιμακας σε μικρες πολεις και χωρια.
> 
> Ας παρει στα 2 μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα τους πελατες που εχασε, ας ανακοψει την αποχωρηση προς εναλλακτικους κυριως στην Αθηνα που ζουν και 4 εκατ. κοσμος και ειναι η μεγαλυτερη αγορα τηλεφωνιας και ιντερνετ στη χωρα και μετα θα νοιαστει για το υπολοιπο 1εκατ. της Θεσ/νικης και τα υπολοιπα 5 διασκορπισμενα της επαρχιας τα οποια σημειωτεον δεν απειλουνται αμεσα απο εναλλακτικους.


ήδη δίνει κα θα δώσει σε ακόμα περισσότερες περιοχές σε σχέση με το LLU.




> εμενα δεν μου λενε τπτ απολυτως καθως αρεκτα απο αυτα εχουν αρκετα προβληματα στις διασυνδεσεις τους... αν δωσει σε αυτα τα 230 24mbits ζητω που καηκαμε


ΟΚ ότι πείτε εδω θα είμαστε να τα δούμε :Smile: 




> εδω με εναν διπλασιασμο εγινε ενας πανικος φαντασου στα 24. φυσικα εδω θα ειμαστε


Ναι ναι  :Respekt: 




> Καλά εδω δεν έχει καν ADSL2+ ολόκληρη Κόρινθος, Καλαμάτα, Κατερίνη κλπ κλπ και μου λές για την Μύκονο, τη Σύρο που πέσανε τα βύσματα και πληρώνουν τα κορίδα πάγιο ΟΤΕ για να έχουν ADSL2+ 10 άτομα


Χεχε καλύτερα που δεν έχεις πληροφορίες εκ των έσω διότι μάλλον θα έβλεπες πόσο λάθος είναι τα νούμερα που αναφέρεις :Razz: 

Τελικά για να καταλάβω κανείς δεν χάιρεται με την μείωση τιμών και την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας εδω μέσα?

----------


## Xguru

Λοιπόν 384 με κανουν 768 και δεν πληρώνω μια. 768 με κανουν 1024 και γλιτώνω  2 ευρώ. Τσίπης δε λέω αλλά παράπονο δεν έχω (πλην του πακετοπροβλήματος)  :Razz:

----------


## savas7

Καθε μειωση τιμης μεσα στη μεγαλη ακριβεια και κλεψια ειναι αποδεκτη απο ολους και χωριςπολλα σχολια.Και δωρεαν να ηταν παλι θα λεγαμε το μακρυ και το κοντο μας

----------


## Sebu

Δινω δεν σημαινει μπορω να αγορασω ή ξερω τι ειναι και μου χρειαζεται να το αγορασω  :Wink: 

Και να δωσει 24μβιτ στην ανω κατω ραχουλα με 30 ευρω το μηνα θα ειναι αχρηστα για 300 μονιμους κατοικους μεσου ορου ηλικιας 55 χρονων. Πεταμενα λεφτα επενδυσης για το παρον.Αν σε 10 χρονια αποκεντρωθει η Ελλαδα το συζηταμε τοτε.

Τωρα καλυτερα να απολαυσει η Ανω Κατω Ραχουλα περισσοτερες πορτες 1μβιτ στα 16 ευρω και η ανθρωποι αν πραγματι την χρειαζονται την adsl εκει θα ειναι ευτυχισμενοι με 90-100kb/s.

Η ελληνικη επαρχια και τα νησια, θελουν πετρελαιο και καυσιμα για το χειμωνα και νερο για το καλοκαιρι.Θελουν ανοικτους απο τα χιονια δρομους.Θελουν ακτοπλοικη συνδεση.

Ειναι καθαρα θεμα προτεραιοτητων.Οταν εχεις καλυψει τις βασικες αναγκες σου σκεφτεσαι το adsl και το ip-tv.Ειναι αλλες οι προτεραιοτητες της ελληνικης επαρχιας που θα προτιμουσαν πιστευω φθηνο 1μβιτ παντου και να λυθουν αλλα προβληματα απο το να τους δωσει ο ΟΤΕ σημερα 24, που το 90% δεν τα χρειαζεται για να προλαβει τους κακους εναλλακτικους που θελουν να του φανε πελατες.

Αν ηταν εξυπνος θα ελεγε "το πακετο της 1μβιτ, για μερη με κατω απο ΧΧΧΧ χιλιαδες κατοικους το δινω κατω του κοστους για 12 μηνες για να βοηθησω την διεισδυση της ευρυζωνικοτητας - σε περιοχες χωρις παροχους για να μην μπορει να του πει οχι η ΕΕΤΤ- και μετα το 12μηνο την τοτε ισχυουσα τιμη".

Για μενα τοτε θα ηταν μαγκας και θα του εβγαζα το καπελο.Τωρα τα 24 νομιζω η επαρχια τα ακουει βερεσε, ασε που πολλοι δεν θα τα δουν και ποτε.Οχι ολοι αλλα αρκετοι.

----------


## No-Name

> Καθε μειωση τιμης μεσα στη μεγαλη ακριβεια και κλεψια ειναι αποδεκτη απο ολους και χωριςπολλα σχολια.Και δωρεαν να ηταν παλι θα λεγαμε το μακρυ και το κοντο μας


Ναι όντως αυτό ειναι αλήθεια...όσο υπάρχει προκατάληψη δεν θα βλέπουμε αντικειμενικά σχόλια.

Την Δευτέρα με το Δελτίο Τύπου θέλω να δώ κάποιους LLU παροχάκους πόσο καλά θα είναι :Twisted Evil: 




> Δινω δεν σημαινει μπορω να αγορασω ή ξερω τι ειναι και μου χρειαζεται να το αγορασω 
> 
> Και να δωσει 24μβιτ στην ανω κατω ραχουλα με 30 ευρω το μηνα θα ειναι αχρηστα για 300 μονιμους κατοικους μεσου ορου ηλικιας 55 χρονων. Πεταμενα λεφτα επενδυσης για το παρον.Αν σε 10 χρονια αποκεντρωθει η Ελλαδα το συζηταμε τοτε.
> 
> Τωρα καλυτερα να απολαυσει η Ανω Κατω Ραχουλα περισσοτερες πορτες 1μβιτ στα 16 ευρω και η ανθρωποι αν πραγματι την χρειαζονται την adsl εκει θα ειναι ευτυχισμενοι με 90-100kb/s.
> 
> Η ελληνικη επαρχια και τα νησια, θελουν πετρελαιο και καυσιμα για το χειμωνα και νερο για το καλοκαιρι.Θελουν ανοικτους απο τα χιονια δρομους.Θελουν ακτοπλοικη συνδεση.
> 
> Ειναι καθαρα θεμα προτεραιοτητων.Οταν εχεις καλυψει τις βασικες αναγκες σου σκεφτεσαι το adsl και το ip-tv.Ειναι αλλες οι προτεραιοτητες της ελληνικης επαρχιας που θα προτιμουσαν πιστευω φθηνο 1μβιτ παντου και να λυθουν αλλα προβληματα απο το να τους δωσει ο ΟΤΕ σημερα 24, που το 90% δεν τα χρειαζεται για να προλαβει τους κακους εναλλακτικους που θελουν να του φανε πελατες.
> ...


 
Ούτε εγώ βλέπω 24 Τι να κάνουμε τώρα να τα καταργήσουμε όλα? :Thinking: 

Τέλος πάντων με κουράσατε  :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

> Την Δευτέρα με το Δελτίο Τύπου θέλω να δώ κάποιους LLU παροχάκους πόσο καλά θα είναι


Μια χαρά θα είναι γιατί θα πέσει και η χονδρική :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Μιλάω για το LLU όχι για ΑΡΥΣ.....το οποίο έχει πεθάνει εδώ και μήνες.

Πάρε την forthnet και ρώτα εαν δίνει(πέρα από το 1Mbps 2play όταν δεν έχει κάλυψη)

----------


## 2048dsl

> Εγω φίλοι μου φιλοεναλλακτικοί θα σας παραθέσω και τα παρακάτω:
> 
> 1.Δε ζω σε περιοχή που έχει 1000 κατοίκους ανα τετραγωνικό, βλέπε Μεταξουργείο, Κυψέλη κλπ
> Είμαι σε ενα προάστειο αραιοκατοικημένο οπότε στο κέντρο πέφτουμε πολλοί αλλα όχι ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΙ... 
> 2.Δε πατάω πάνω σε χαλκό 60 χρόνων που έχει κοπεί σε 100 σημεία απο το χτίσε,ρίξε,σκάψε,κλείσε
> 3.Δεν απέχω 5 χλμ απο το κέντρο μου (όπως πχ κάποιος στην επαρχία), αντιθέτως είναι στα 500 μέτρα ευθεία (δείτε τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου)
> 4.Ναι μου περισσεύουν 10 ευρώ το μήνα να δίνω παραπάνω, άντε και 15 για τα τηλέφωνά μου... και σε σας μπορούν να περισσέψουν αν πάρετε 1 καφέ και 1 τόστ τη μέρα λιγότερο, αν δεν αγοράσετε 5 άχρηστες εφημερίδες για το DVD τους, αν δεν αγοράσετε τον καρκίνο σας 5 φορές το μήνα, αν δε βγείτε ενα ΣΚ να πάτε στο χαζομπάρ σας, αν δε κάνετε τον γύρο της Αθήνας με το αυτοκίνητο κάθε μέρα για να περάσει η ώρα!! 
> Οχι μονο 15 αλλά 115 θα γλυτώσετε!!
> Απλά είτε έχετε το μέσο αστικό κόμπλεξ τύπου ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ 5 ΕΥΡΩ (αλλά θα πάρω SUV 3λιτρο να μπω στο μάτι του γείτονα ΚΑΠΟΤΕ και τρωω κάθε μέρα απο delivery) είτε τύπου "ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ, ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΟΤΕ" και τελικά κάπου στα 30 κάτι σας καταλήγετε να τρέχετε σε ότι διαγωνισμό για το Δημόσιο υπάρχει και να μη σας πω να δουλεύετε ΓΙΑ τον ΟΤΕ τελικά...
> ...


 :One thumb up:  :Clap:

----------


## Spanos

> Μιλάω για το LLU όχι για ΑΡΥΣ.....το οποίο έχει πεθάνει εδώ και μήνες.


Ε αφού έχει πεθάνει το ΑΡΥΣ, για ποιόν ΟΤΕ μιλάμε;  :Razz:

----------


## guzel

> Μιλάω για το LLU όχι για ΑΡΥΣ.....το οποίο έχει πεθάνει εδώ και μήνες.
> 
> Πάρε την forthnet και ρώτα εαν δίνει(πέρα από το 1Mbps 2play όταν δεν έχει κάλυψη)


γιατι δινει ο οτε οταν δεν εχει καλυψη ? και αυτος 1024-2048 θα δωσει

----------


## Xguru

Είδατε τί γίνεται μόλις ανακατεύτηκε η MIG στο μανατζμαν του ΟΤΕ;  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

> Ε αφού έχει πεθάνει το ΑΡΥΣ, για ποιόν ΟΤΕ μιλάμε;


ΑΡΥΣ(Χονδρική)-Conn-x Λιναική βρε μη με τρελένεις τώρα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sebu

Ναι ο κακος Βουρλουμης δεν ηθελε ενω ο καλος Βγενοπουλος μας σκεφτηκε  :Razz: 

Κανονικα θα επρεπε οι Αραβες της MIG χρονιαρες μερες αντι στο Κονεξ να δινουν δωρο το ασυρματο ρουτερ να δινουν 1000 λιτρα πετρελαιο θερμανσης.

Χαμος θα γινοτανε.Ολοι οι πελατες θα γυρναγανε στον ΟΤΕ  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

> γιατι δινει ο οτε οταν δεν εχει καλυψη ? και αυτος 1024-2048 θα δωσει


Δεν σου έχει εικονική κάλυψη ο ΟΤΕ ούτε καλύπτει 78 στενά στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Sovjohn

Βασικά για μένα πρέπει να συνυπολογιστεί και ένας παράγοντας που λέγεται εσωτερικό δίκτυο / πιταρισμένα DSLAM, κτλ κτλ. Σίγουρα τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί, αλλά ακόμα σε μερικές περιοχές που ίσως να έχουν και ADSL2+ DSLAM, ακούω ακόμα "έχω 2048 και πιάνω 80 kb/s πάντα".

Όταν βελτιωθεί και αυτό, τότε θα μιλάμε για πραγματική αναβάθμιση υπηρεσιών πανελλαδικά  :Smile:

----------


## Tigran

Πολύ καλή κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ. Τώρα θα αυξηθεί ακόμη περισσότερο ο ανταγωνισμός και θα βγούμε κερδισμένοι. Κατα τ'άλλα χέστηκα τι κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. Forthnet 4 ever! Ούτε ένα πρόβλημα ως τώρα.

----------


## A_gamer

Μήπως ξέρετε αν θα αναβαθμιστεί και το upstream στiς 1, 2, 4 Mbps ταχύτητες;  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

> Μήπως ξέρετε αν θα αναβαθμιστεί και το upstream στiς 1, 2, 4 Mbps ταχύτητες;


 
Με επιφύλαξη σου λέω ότι στα 4 και 8 θα πάει 512...υπομονή μέχρι Δευτέρα

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ναι ο κακος Βουρλουμης δεν ηθελε ενω ο καλος Βγενοπουλος μας σκεφτηκε 
> 
> Κανονικα θα επρεπε οι Αραβες της MIG χρονιαρες μερες αντι στο Κονεξ να δινουν δωρο το ασυρματο ρουτερ να δινουν 1000 λιτρα πετρελαιο θερμανσης.
> 
> Χαμος θα γινοτανε.Ολοι οι πελατες θα γυρναγανε στον ΟΤΕ


καλα μη το γυρνας σε πολιτικο το θεμα διοτι πολυ ΠΑΠΑΡΗΓΑ μυριζω και σε προηγουμενο ποστ σου. :Thinking: καλο ειναι να μεινουμε επι του θεματος. και στην τελικη που ειναι η εναλακτικοι στην ανατολικη αττικη οεο?
α ξεχασα ακομη ερχονται :Whistle:

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν σου έχει εικονική κάλυψη ο ΟΤΕ ούτε καλύπτει 78 στενά στην Ελλάδα


Μεταξυ αυτων και το Στενο των Θερμοπυλων!!!!!

Εκει οπου ο Λίονάιντας επαιξε διαδικτυακο Warcraft με τον Ξερξη, χαρη στις ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσιες του ΟΤΕ της εποχης αλλα λογω των ασχημων πινγκς με εξωτερικο(Περσεπολη) (τοτε ηταν ακομα πολεις κρατη στον Ελλαδικο χωρο και δεν ειχε αναπτυχθει το δικτυο της ΟteGlobe στα Βαλκανια ενω και οι εναλλακτικοι περιοριζονταν σε καθε πολη κρατος) ο Λίονάιντας έχασε και έπρεπε να κανει ρεσταρτ.

Φημες απο την πλευρα των κακων εναλλακτικων της εποχης λενε οτι ο κακος τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ της εποχής, Εφιαλτης πειραξε το dslam των Θερμοπυλων, ανεβαζοντας το Attenuation και ριχνοντας το SNR, με αποτελεσμα ο Λίονάιντας να έχει αποσυγχρονισμους και να φάει ban απο τον σερβερ του Warcraft.Αυτες ειναι ομως ανεπιβεβαίωτες φήμες από τους κακους εναλλακτικους της εποχης.

----------


## No-Name

Δεν πιστευω σε φήμες Sebu

----------


## Cosmonaut

Εγώ έχω να απονείμω τα εύσημα στον ΟΤΕ για μια κίνηση που θα λειτουργήσει θετικά στην αγορά και στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του Ιντερνετικά ενεργού πληθυσμού.
Προσωπικά όμως από την στιγμή που είμαι *υπέρ*-ευχαριστημένος στον πάροχό μου θα πρέπει να μου προσφέρει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα για να γυρίσω πίσω, είτε κόστος είναι αυτό είτε κάποια προστιθέμενη υπηρεσία. 
Μπράβο και πάλι στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Sebu

> καλα μη το γυρνας σε πολιτικο το θεμα διοτι πολυ ΠΑΠΑΡΗΓΑ μυριζω και σε προηγουμενο ποστ σου.καλο ειναι να μεινουμε επι του θεματος. και στην τελικη που ειναι η εναλακτικοι στην ανατολικη αττικη οεο?
> α ξεχασα ακομη ερχονται


Εγω Παπαρηγα???????


Δεν κοβω και τα 3 χερια μου καλυτερα??????  :Razz: 

Απλα αφου το μαμησαμε το ποστ με βλακειες για την τσεπη του καθενος και τα Καγιεν που εχει αλλα τα κρυβει για να γκρινιαζει για τα παγια του ΟΤΕ, ειπα να σκεφτω θετικα την τσεπη των συμφορουμιτων μου και ζητω ταπεινα συγγνωμη για αυτο  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## No-Name

Α επίσης με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις Fax,POS και συναγερμό....λέω εγώ τώρα και τέλος δεν χρεώνεσαι τις αναπάντητες :ROFL:

----------


## Sebu

> Εγώ έχω να απονείμω τα εύσημα στον ΟΤΕ για μια κίνηση που θα λειτουργήσει θετικά στην αγορά και στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του Ιντερνετικά ενεργού πληθυσμού.
> Προσωπικά όμως από την στιγμή που είμαι *υπέρ*-ευχαριστημένος στον πάροχό μου θα πρέπει να μου προσφέρει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα για να γυρίσω πίσω, είτε κόστος είναι αυτό είτε κάποια προστιθέμενη υπηρεσία. 
> Μπράβο και πάλι στον ΟΤΕ.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## NetJim

Καλησπερα η αναβαθμιση απο 768 σε 1024 ισχυει και για 4νετ ? και αν ναι απο ποτε θα κανουν αναβαθμιση ?

----------


## Sebu

> Α επίσης με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις Fax,POS και συναγερμό....λέω εγώ τώρα και τέλος δεν χρεώνεσαι τις αναπάντητες


Γιατι που χρεωνεσαι τις αναπαντητες  :Laughing:   ??????

Εμενα παντως η ΝετΟνε με αγαπαει απο την 1η μερα και δεν μου τις χρεωνει  :Razz:

----------


## guzel

Off Topic


		εγω λεω να στειλουμε απο δευτερα καμια ανθοδεσμη στον κ.Βουρλουμη  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Διάβασε λίγο από 4νετ και HOL να δείς πέρι αναπάντητων  :Razz: 

Μπα ο Παναγής χαλαρώνει στο jacuzzi του δεν έχει ανάγκη από τις τσουκνίδες που θα τους στείλεις :ROFL: (πλάκα κάνω έτσι μη με παρεξηγήσεις)

----------


## Xguru

> Βασικά για μένα πρέπει να συνυπολογιστεί και ένας παράγοντας που λέγεται εσωτερικό δίκτυο / πιταρισμένα DSLAM, κτλ κτλ. Σίγουρα τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί, αλλά ακόμα σε μερικές περιοχές που ίσως να έχουν και ADSL2+ DSLAM, ακούω ακόμα "έχω 2048 και πιάνω 80 kb/s πάντα".
> 
> Όταν βελτιωθεί και αυτό, τότε θα μιλάμε για πραγματική αναβάθμιση υπηρεσιών πανελλαδικά


Ναι και πρέπει να αυξηθεί και η ευαισθησία του ΟΤΕ στο θέμα. Δηλαδή, πρέπει να γίνουν πιο αυστηρές οι προϋπόθεσεις αναφορικά με την ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υπηρεσίων και να υπάρχει ευαισθητοποιήση έτσι ώστε να μην έχουμε πελάτες 2 ταχυτήτων. 

Επίσης, δε μπορεί το φαινόμενο πίτα dslams να χρονίζει, να υπάρχουν σοβαρά παράπονα για μήνες και να μη γίνεται κάτι όπως συμβαίνει τώρα.

----------


## guzel

> Α επίσης με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις Fax,POS και συναγερμό....λέω εγώ τώρα και τέλος δεν χρεώνεσαι τις αναπάντητες


στους εναλλακτικους εχεις δευτερο αριθμο ,δωρεαν αναγνωριση δωρεαν φραγη δωρεαν αποκρυψη δωρεαν online ενημερωση λογαριασμων και τοσα αλλα...εχεις και φαξ και οτι θελεις ..με το φριτζ κανεις τα παντα  :Wink:

----------


## nm96027

> Την Δευτέρα με το Δελτίο Τύπου θέλω να δώ κάποιους LLU παροχάκους πόσο καλά θα είναι


Εννοείς τα μπακάλικα ή τους "παρόχους" κατα το αλλο πάροχος και αλλο πάροχος... :Razz:  (σε πειράζω συναδελφε)

Οπως και στο σωμα της γυναίκας η αληθεια ειναι κάπου στην μεση:

Ο ΟΤΕ ειναι αυτος που τοσα χρονια μας ήπιε ωραιότατα το αίμα είτε στην τηλεφωνία είτε στην ευρυζωνικότητα. Μιλαμε για τον ιδιο Οργανισμο που πριν εναν χρόνο εκοβε τα πακέτα λες και ήταν φετες φωμιου. Μιλαμε για τον ιδιο Οργανισμό που οδηγησε τα λεξικα στην προσθέση του λήματος "πιτασμένος" με φωτο διπλα το DSLAM Τουμπας και αλλα ενδοξα DSLAM που διακριθηκαν στον παγκόσμιο διαγωνισμο για την ανακηρυξη του χειρότερου DSLAM στον κοσμο.

Απο την αλλη μερια του λοφου ειναι οι εναλλακτικοι που ακομα και ο πρόεδρος της εταιρείας να τους ζητήσει γραμμή μπορει να κάνουν λαθος και να τον αφήσουν 3 γιομάτα φεγγάρια χωρις τηλεφωνο, ADSL, τηλεροραση, κουζίνα και ψυγείο, γιατι κανεις δεν καταλαβε πως πατιέται το RFS ή γιατι οι υπαλληλοι των 800 ευρω δεν ξέρουν να μπουν στο WCRM (Αφου κανεις ποτε δεν τους το εμαθε). Η εναλλακτικη λυση στον ΟΤΕ ειναι εταιρείες που δέχονται αιτησεις που δεν μπορουν να ικανοποιησουν ή ακομα καλυτερα που δεν γίνεται αφου δεν εχουν ακομα ενεργοποιημενο το DSLAM τους (λεγε με εικονικη κάλυψη).

Η αληθεια ειναι πως πλείστοι οσοι που εφυγαν απο τον ΟΤΕ γλύτωσαν εναν σκασμο λεφτα και τωρα μπορουν επιτέλους να γνωρίσουν τα πασίγνωστα Αλπικα Χριστουγεννα: εκει θα πηγαινα φετος με τους λογαριασμους ΟΤΕ της τελευταιας διετιας. Αλλοι παλι αυτα τα λεφτα τα διάθεσαν είτε στο κινητο (μια και ο εναλλακτικουλης τους τους αφήσε χωρις τηλεφωνο) είτε σε ψυχοθεραπεια (ειναι βαρια η καλογερικη του LLU) είτε σε προθετικη μαλλιων (με αυτα που ακουμε απο τους παρόχους λογικο ειναι).

Αρα δεν τίθεται θεμα καλου και κακού, αλλα τι μας συμφέρει: ποιότητα versus τιμης.
Μπράβο λοιπον στον ΟΤΕ για τα νέα πακέτα (ας τα δουμε και ομως με επισημο τροπο), να ναι καλα να βγάλει και αλλα, να γίνει ανταγωνιστικος στην τηλεφωνια και εμεις εδω θα ειμαστε παλι να τα δουμε.

Προς το παρον τα 18 Μbit μου (πραγματικα) ειναι μια χαρα!

----------


## Sebu

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εγω λεω να στειλουμε απο δευτερα καμια ανθοδεσμη στον κ.Βουρλουμη




Off Topic


		Και στον κο Βγενοπουλο,και στην ΕΕΤΤ που ενεκρινε τα νεα πακετα, και στο κρατος που ειναι καλος μεγαλοιδιοκτητης και τελος σε ολους εμας που καναμε τον ΟΤΕ αυτο που σημερα ειναι.Σαν διαφημιση της Κοκα Κολα ακουγεται  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

> στους εναλλακτικους εχεις δευτερο αριθμο ,δωρεαν αναγνωριση δωρεαν φραγη δωρεαν αποκρυψη δωρεαν online ενημερωση λογαριασμων και τοσα αλλα...εχεις και φαξ και οτι θελεις ..με το φριτζ κανεις τα παντα


Δεν δίνουν όλοι φριτζ

----------


## chrispen

εμείς που δεν έχουμε πάει στα 4/8mbps ενδέχεται να πάμε κάποια στιγμή ή θα μείνουμε εκεί; Και αν ναί υπάρχει κάποιο χρονογράμμα

----------


## Sebu

> Εννοείς τα μπακάλικα ή τους "παρόχους" κατα το αλλο πάροχος και αλλο πάροχος... (σε πειράζω συναδελφε)
> 
> Οπως και στο σωμα της γυναίκας η αληθεια ειναι κάπου στην μεση:
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ ειναι αυτος που τοσα χρονια μας ήπιε ωραιότατα το αίμα είτε στην τηλεφωνία είτε στην ευρυζωνικότητα. Μιλαμε για τον ιδιο Οργανισμο που πριν εναν χρόνο εκοβε τα πακέτα λες και ήταν φετες φωμιου. Μιλαμε για τον ιδιο Οργανισμό που οδηγησε τα λεξικα στην προσθέση του λήματος "πιτασμένος" με φωτο διπλα το DSLAM Τουμπας και αλλα ενδοξα DSLAM που διακριθηκαν στον παγκόσμιο διαγωνισμο για την ανακηρυξη του χειρότερου DSLAM στον κοσμο.
> 
> Απο την αλλη μερια του λοφου ειναι οι εναλλακτικοι που ακομα και ο πρόεδρος της εταιρείας να τους ζητήσει γραμμή μπορει να κάνουν λαθος και να τον αφήσουν 3 γιομάτα φεγγάρια χωρις τηλεφωνο, ADSL, τηλεροραση, κουζίνα και ψυγείο, γιατι κανεις δεν καταλαβε πως πατιέται το RFS ή γιατι οι υπαλληλοι των 800 ευρω δεν ξέρουν να μπουν στο WCRM (Αφου κανεις ποτε δεν τους το εμαθε). Η εναλλακτικη λυση στον ΟΤΕ ειναι εταιρείες που δέχονται αιτησεις που δεν μπορουν να ικανοποιησουν ή ακομα καλυτερα που δεν γίνεται αφου δεν εχουν ακομα ενεργοποιημενο το DSLAM τους (λεγε με εικονικη κάλυψη).
> 
> Η αληθεια ειναι πως πλείστοι οσοι που εφυγαν απο τον ΟΤΕ γλύτωσαν εναν σκασμο λεφτα και τωρα μπορουν επιτέλους να γνωρίσουν τα πασίγνωστα Αλπικα Χριστουγεννα: εκει θα πηγαινα φετος τους λογαριασμους ΟΤΕ της τελευταιας διετιας. Αλλοι παλι αυτα τα λεφτα τα διάθεσαν είτε στο κινητο (μια και ο εναλλακτικουλης τους τους αφήσε χωρις τηλεφωνο) είτε σε ψυχοθεραπεια (ειναι βαρια η καλογερικη του LLU) είτε σε προθετικη μαλλιων (με αυτα που ακουμε απο τους παρόχους λογικο ειναι).
> ...


 :One thumb up:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## No-Name

> εμείς που δεν έχουμε πάει στα 4/8mbps ενδέχεται να πάμε κάποια στιγμή ή θα μείνουμε εκεί; Και αν ναί υπάρχει κάποιο χρονογράμμα


Από Δευτέρα θα ανεβάσω τον Πίνακα :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν δίνουν όλοι φριτζ


Δινουν και Speedtouch 780i  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Δοκίμαστε να βάλετε άλλο ρούτερ και αν πάιξει φτύστε με :ROFL:

----------


## pelopas1

> Ναι ο κακος Βουρλουμης δεν ηθελε ενω ο καλος Βγενοπουλος μας σκεφτηκε 
> 
> Κανονικα θα επρεπε οι Αραβες της MIG χρονιαρες μερες αντι στο Κονεξ να δινουν δωρο το ασυρματο ρουτερ να δινουν 1000 λιτρα πετρελαιο θερμανσης.
> 
> Χαμος θα γινοτανε.Ολοι οι πελατες θα γυρναγανε στον ΟΤΕ


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## guzel

Off Topic


		α ναι ο οτε δινει ενα μαιμου philips (απλα κολλαει πανω του το λογοτυπο της philips)αν καταφερει κανεις να κανει ασυρματη δικτυωση χωρις κολληματα/προβληματα να μου το πει  :Laughing:

----------


## illmater

Το θέμα και θαύμα είναι ότι λειτουργεί ο ανταγωνισμός και είμαστε όλοι ωφελημένοι ας κάνουμε το σταυρό μας, με το γάλα βλέπεται τι τραβάμε σε λίγο το ένα λίτρο θα είναι ακριβότερο από το 1mbit.

----------


## Sebu

> Δοκίμαστε να βάλετε άλλο ρούτερ και αν πάιξει φτύστε με


Μα δεν θελουμε αλλο ρουτερ. Τα κανει ολα και συμφερει σαν το Fairy.Και ειναι και αυτο-ρυθμιζομενο με απομακρυσμενη διαχειριση  :Razz: 

Εσενα το δικο σου δεν ειναι αρκετα εξυπνο να ειναι αυτορυθμιζομενο  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Υπάρχουν και ρούτερ από εμπόριο τα οποία εισαι ελευθερος να επιλέξεις σε σχέση με άλλους που σε δεσμευουν με τις φόλες τους

Γιατί δεν συμφωνούμε κάπου? :Crying:

----------


## Sebu

> Υπάρχουν και ρούτερ από εμπόριο τα οποία εισαι ελευθερος να επιλέξεις σε σχέση με άλλους που σε δεσμευουν με τις φόλες τους


Στην ταμπακιερα Νικο!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Το δικο σου ειναι αυτορυθμιζομενο και εξυπνο να τα κανει ολα μονο του με το που ανοιγεις το κουμπακι  :Razz:   ?????

----------


## 2048dsl

> Εγω Παπαρηγα???????
> 
> 
> Δεν κοβω και τα 3 χερια μου καλυτερα?????? 
> 
> Απλα αφου το μαμησαμε το ποστ με βλακειες για την τσεπη του καθενος και τα Καγιεν που εχει αλλα τα κρυβει για να γκρινιαζει για τα παγια του ΟΤΕ, ειπα να σκεφτω θετικα την τσεπη των συμφορουμιτων μου και ζητω ταπεινα συγγνωμη για αυτο


Εγω αυτη τη στιγμη φιλε με συμφερει ο οτε οπως και πολλους εδω μεσα και δεν υποστηριζω τον οτε ουτε εχω μετοχες ουτε δουλευω σε αυτους,απλος με αλλα λογια οι ενναλακτκοι μας εχουν χεσ@@νους  :Evil: ολους απο Ανατολικη αττικη ,και με αυτη τη κινηση εστω και 10 να παρουμε απο τα 24 που θα δωσει ο οτε ευχαριστημενοι θα ειμαστε και ας εχουν 29 ευρω απο εκει που δεν τα ειχαμε.

----------


## gregorisvas

Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε αλλα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να διαβάσω και τις 23 σελίδες  :Sad:  Οι τιμές αυτές θα ισχύουν και για τους παλιούς συνδρομητές conn-x?

----------


## Sebu

> Εγω αυτη τη στιγμη φιλε με συμφερει ο οτε οπως και πολλους εδω μεσα και δεν υποστηριζω τον οτε ουτε εχω μετοχες ουτε δουλευω σε αυτους,απλος με αλλα λογια οι ενναλακτκοι μας εχουν χεσ@@νους ολους απο Ανατολικη αττικη ,και με αυτη τη κινηση εστω και 10 να παρουμε απο τα 24 που θα δωσει ο οτε ευχαριστημενοι θα ειμαστε και ας εχουν 29 ευρω απο εκει που δεν τα ειχαμε.


Μα για αυτο αν ειδες πιο πισω ειπα οτι ειμαι "τυχερος" γιατι ειμαι σε περιοχη με καλη καλυψη εναλλακτικων, και ειμαι "τυχερος" γιατι μετα απο ψαξιμο και χρονο επεσα σε καλο παροχο.

Οπως ειπα οτι θεωρω πολυ καλο το 1μβιτ για 16,5 ευρω με καταργηση της 768 για την επαρχια και τα 24μβιτ στα 30 ευρω πολυ καλη τιμη για οσους δεν εχουν καλυψη ΟΤΕ.

Αλλα συνολικα σαν πακετο τηλεφωνια+ιντερνετ εξακολουθει να ειναι ακριβοτερος.

Και ενα νοικοκυριο δεν κοιταει αποκομμενο το adsl αλλα υπολογιζει και το κερατιατικο παγιο και το κοστος των κλησεων. Ενα παιδι να σπουδαζει στο εξωτερικο και 2-3 συγγενεις να εχεις σε αλλη πολη καταλαβαινεις οτι το κοστος με τον ΟΤΕ ειναι πολλαπλασιο και εκει ειναι ετη φωτος πισω απο τους παροχους.Απλα η επαρχια και τα περιχωρα Αττικης δεν ειναι τυχεροι ακομα στο συνολικο πακετο.

Διαβαστε ολα οσα γραφω και μην απομονωνετε συγκεκριμενες φρασεις και κουβεντες που σας εξυπηρετουν  :Wink:

----------


## zeos

> 1. Net One
> 2. Ημερολογιακές.


Μην το ξαναπείς αυτό για ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Δες και στο club των αιτηθέντων...

----------


## No-Name

Εγώ πάλι γιατι προτιμώ να σκάω 45Ε και να έχω εξυπηρέτηση και σιγουριά από το να δίνω 37,90Ε και να εύχομαι να μην κοπεί το adsl γιατί την έκατσα.....

----------


## Ardeloth

Ωπα ρε εσεις για ηρεμηστε ορισμενοι...
Το οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν δινει γραμμες στην επαρχια δεν σημαινει καταρχην οτι οσοι μενουν εκει ειναι ηλιθιοι απολιτιστοι ασχετοι η δεν ξερω και εγω τι.. Λοιπον ναι και εκεινοι απαιτουν μεγαλες ταχυτητες εφοσον πληρωνουν οσο και οι κατοικοι των μεγαλων πολεων. Για να προσεχουμε λιγο πως λεμε καποια πραγματα.

Τωρα ontopic. Οταν ο ΟΤΕ διορθωσει το δικτυο για το οποιο εδω και χρονια εχει φαει απιστευτα λεφτα τα οποια εχει μετατρεψει σε παροχους των βαλκανιων αντι για καλωδια-οπτικες-εξοπλισμο, ΤΟΤΕ θα ακουσει καλα λογια και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα ακουσει και ευχαριστω απο πανω! Το ευχαριστω θα πρεπει να το κερδισει με fiber to the building στην καλυτερη για αυτον περιπτωση.
Για να μην λεμε και οτι θελουμε δλδ.
Οι εναλακτικοι ναι εχουν προβληματα αλλα τουλαχιστον μιλαμε για εταιριες οι οποιες προσφερουν υπηρεσιες τις οποιες ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα προσφερε ουτε σε 10 χρονια αν δεν ειχε ανταγωνισμο να τον ζορισει ασχετα απο το τι ΩΦΕΙΛΕ να κανει ως κρατικος οργανισμος που δεν δουλευει με βαση τον ανταγωνισμο (τον οποιο δεν ειχε τοσσα χρονια).

ΝΑΙ πολυ καλη κινηση οπωσδηποτε αλλα περιμενουμε ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ!
 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## guzel

> Εγώ πάλι γιατι προτιμώ να σκάω 45Ε και να έχω εξυπηρέτηση και σιγουριά από το να δίνω 37,90Ε και να εύχομαι να μην κοπεί το adsl γιατί την έκατσα.....


αυτο με την εξυπηρετηση ειναι το ανεκδοτο της δεκαετιας  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

μηπως εισαι κοροιδο ? :Razz:

----------


## rdaniel

> Είναι καλές οι νέες τιμές, ειδικά για εμάς που δεν μένουμε Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη και έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ τον ΟΤΕ να μας προσφέρει DSL.
> 
> Οι εναλλακτικοί μέχρι στιγμής είναι τζάμπα μάγκες καθώς εξυπηρετούν μία αγορά που έχει το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος για αυτούς. Δηλαδή την Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη (και μάλιστα την συμπρωτέυουσα πολύ αργότερα από την Αθήνα) όπου υπάρχει το 70% του πληθυσμού της χώρας σε έκταση λίγων τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων.
> 
> Η σύγκριση όπως είπε κι ένας φίλος πιο πριν είναι ανούσια προς το παρόν. Πρώτα να αποκτήσουν το ποσοστό κάλυψης του ΟΤΕ και μετά να κάνουμε τις συγκρίσεις.


Ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση, με μια μικρήηηηηηηηηηηη διαφορά όμως: τον ΟΤΕ τον πληρώναμε ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΙΛΙΔΙΚΑ επί χρόνια (θυμάστε κάτι ΕΠΑΚ, κάτι κόφτες σε VoIP κλπ ; ) για να αναπτ'υξει το δίκτυό του παντού, όπως είχε υποχρέωση ως δημόσιος οργανισμός. Τον πληρώναμε (και τον πληρώνουμε στην ουσία ακόμη ...) για να αναπτύξει και να συντηρήση το ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ δίκτυο για τις τηλεφωνικές (και ADSL πλέον) γραμμές.

Θεωρείς ότι αυτά είναι λίγα χρήματα, θεωρείς ότι οι υπηρεσίες που προσέφερε τόσο καιρό αλλά και τώρα αντιστοιχούν στα όσα έχουμε ΟΛΟΙ πληρώσει; ...  :Whistle: 

Και από την άλλη, τι ακριβώς περιμένεις να κάνει ένας εναλλακτικός πάροχος, να στήσει πρώτα υποδομή στο τελευταίο χωριό της Ελλάδας και τη διασύνδεση των βασικών αστικών κέντρων και ΜΕΤΑ να δώσει τις υπηρεσίες του; Μα έτσι ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα έμπαινε μια νέα εταιρία στην αγορά και επιπλέον, ΚΑΜΜΙΑ εταιρία δεν θα μπορούσε να επιβιώσει για πολύ.

Όσοι λοιπόν δοξάζουν τον καλό ΟΤΕ για τη μεγαλοψυχία του να δώσει ΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΕΡΕΣ υπηρεσίες στο κοινό, ας ευχαριστούν και λιγάκι τους εναλλακτικούς (ναι, με όλα τους τα προβλήματα) και την ΕΕΤΤ που ταρακούνησαν τους  καρεκλοκένταυρους/καλαμοκαβαλλάρηδες του ΟΤΕ από τη βολή τους και φτάσαμε εδώ.

Αυτά τα ολίγα, χωρίς να παραγνωρίζω τα προβλήματα πολλών εναλλακτικών (αν και ΔΕΝ είναι όλοι ίδιοι, και οι χρήστες μπορούν εύκολα να το διαπιστώσουν αυτό στα αντίστοιχα fora...) οι οποίοι οφείλουν να βελτιώσουν τις υπηρεσίες τους και την ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑ τους.

----------


## No-Name

3 χρόνια είχα adsl OTE δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με το support....Ακόμα και μη εργασιμες ημέρες

----------


## spartacus

> Παιδια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ορισμενοι που ειναι ειδη σε ενναλακτικο κανουν κριτικη για τον οτε καθε φορα σε μειωσεις τιμων κτλπ?
> Δεν πειραζει εμεις που ειμαστε στο ΟΤΕ και δεν εχουμε παει σε εναλακτικο *ας τα πληρωνουμε δεν μας νοιαζει ουτε τα παγια ουτε τιποτα*
> Μας νοιαζει η κινηση ΜΑΤ και Μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ



γιατι καποιοι μπορει να μην ειναι τοσο χουβαρνταδες οπως εσυ ή δεν έχουν όσα εσυ, και γιατι ίσως καποιοι να θελουν να γυρισουν στον οτε αλλα δεν τους αφηνει το υψηλό κοστος των υπηρεσιων που προσφερει, και γιατι στο φινάλε δεν θα σου ζητησουμε την άδεια για να ασκησουμε καλοπιστη κριτική.

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Σκοτωθήτε μόνοι σας πάω για μπάνιο με σκάσατε :Razz:

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Εγω μια χαρα βρισκομαι με ΟΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mpil_

*Παράλληλα αποφασίστηκε να οριστεί ως χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αυτή των 1024 kbps με κατάργηση της 768 και αυτόματη αναβάθμιση για όσους την έχουν.

Οι νέες τιμές του conn - x εγκρίθηκαν μάλιστα χθες από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα μειωθούν έστω και κατ' ελάχιστο και οι τιμές χονδρικής (οι τιμές που ο ΟΤΕ πουλά την υπηρεσία στους υπολοίπους παρόχους). Οι σχετικές επίσημες ανακοινώσεις θα γίνουν πιθανότατα τη Δευτέρα.


Θα παρέχεται ακόμη νέα ταχύτητα στα 24 Μbps με 29,9 ευρώ.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στο τέλος του έτους εκτιμάται ότι οι γραμμές ADSL θα έχουν φθάσει το 1,1 εκατ. (από περίπου 500.000 στα τέλη του 2006) και από αυτές οι 800.000 είναι συνδέσεις που εξυπηρετούνται από τον Οργανισμό (στοιχεία ΟΤΕ από 9μηνο).*

ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥΣ... :Gun:  ΟΝ TELECOMS
 :Gun:  HOL
 :Gun:  FORTHNET
 :Gun:  VIVODI

Φυσικα αν αυτο γινει και πραγματικοτητα τοτε και λογικο ειναι να πεσουν τραγικα και οι τιμες απ'ολους τους παροχους..Αν δηλαδη ο ΟΤΕ πουλαει 24mbps στα 30 ευρω τοτε η hol ποσο θα πουλησει???? :Thinking:  10 ευρω ισως??? :Thinking:

----------


## 2048dsl

> γιατι καποιοι μπορει να μην ειναι τοσο χουβαρνταδες οπως εσυ ή δεν έχουν όσα εσυ, και γιατι ίσως καποιοι να θελουν να γυρισουν στον οτε αλλα δεν τους αφηνει το υψηλό κοστος των υπηρεσιων που προσφερει, και γιατι στο φινάλε δεν θα σου ζητησουμε την άδεια για να ασκησουμε καλοπιστη κριτική.


ετσι απο περιεργεια στην εταιρεια που δουλευεις ειναι καλα? :ROFL: 

ασε τωρα εμας που ειμαστε στον οτε να ειμαστε χουβαρνταδες οπως εσυ λες.

Κατι που ξεχασα τις καινουργειες διαφημισεις της ειδες στην τηλεοραση?
Ξερω ξερω ο ΟΤΕ φταιει :ROFL:

----------


## guzel

> ετσι απο περιεργεια στην εταιρεια που δουλευεις ειναι καλα?
> 
> ασε τωρα εμας που ειμαστε στον οτε να ειμαστε χουβαρνταδες οπως εσυ λες.
> 
> Κατι που ξεχασα τις καινουργειες διαφημισεις της ειδες στην τηλεοραση?
> Ξερω ξερω ο ΟΤΕ φταιει




Off Topic


		εντελως αστοχο  :Thumb down:

----------


## Pris

> Το θέμα *και θαύμα* είναι ότι λειτουργεί ο ανταγωνισμός και είμαστε όλοι ωφελημένοι ας κάνουμε το σταυρό μας, *με το γάλα βλέπεται τι τραβάμε* σε λίγο το ένα λίτρο θα είναι ακριβότερο από το 1mbit.


 :Respekt: 
Αυτή κατά την γνώμη μου είναι και η σωστή τοποθέτηση του πράγματος!
Respekt και πάλι Respekt!

----------


## 21century

Είναι αλήθεια ότι τόσα χρόνια σπανια απευθύνθηκε στο τεχνικό τμήμα της Οτενέτ στην δουλειά μου, η γραμμή πάει μια χαρά και πιστεύω ότι τα πράγματα στρώνουν όσο περνά ο καιρός. Το θέμα είναι τώρα να γίνει στην επαρχία που το έχει ανάγκη μια ακόμα αναβάθμιση και το 1 μεγκαμπίτ να πάει στα 2 και ούτω καθ εξής...

----------


## Jazzer

Off Topic


		 Γιατί σταματήσατε να φαγώνεστε κι έπεσαν οι τόνοι ?  :Razz:  Υπερασπιστές του ΟΤΕ vs ορκισμένοι εχθροί OTE σημειώσατε Χ  :Laughing: 


Όποια κι αν είναι η άποψη /επιχείρημα /συμπάθεια/ εμπάθεια του καθενός από εμάς, ένα είναι το ζητούμενο που μας αφορά όλους :
Να πέφτουν οι τιμές, να βελτιώνεται η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών και να αυξάνονται διαρκώς οι συνδέσεις adsl στην Ελλάδα. 
Πως αλλιώς να περιμένουμε Vdsl, FTT-H/N/B ? Όταν με το καλό (και εύχομαι σύντομα) φτάσουμε τα 1,5 - 2 εκατ. συνδέσεις adsl, τότε θα έρθουν κι αυτά.  :Wink: 
Για αυτό το λόγο, όποιος πάροχος μειώνει τις τιμές, προς όφελός μας είναι, πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι και ΣΙΑ, όπως ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## rdaniel

> Μην το ξαναπείς αυτό για ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Δες και στο club των αιτηθέντων...


Το ξαναλέω εγώ ...  :Whistle: 

Μιλάμε για ΜΕΣΟΥΣ χρόνους, όχι μέγιστους ή πόσο χρόνο έκανε ο α ή ο β για να συνδεθεί ...

----------


## rho

Εχω διαβάσει τόσα posts και ήρθε η ώρα να πω κι εγώ την γνώμη μου. 

Αυτο που ορισμένοι δεν εννοείτε να καταλάβετε είναι το *"ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις"*. 

Από κει και πέρα ας σταματήσει αυτή η αηδία με τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ που επιβαρρύνουν τον οικογενειακό πρόϋπολογισμό. Μπορεί οι εναλλακτικοί να μην έχουν πάγια με αυτήν την μορφή αλλά κανείς δεν εξήγησε *γιατί οι εναλλακτικοί μπορούν και προσφέρουν αυτά που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ*. 

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πάντα *τα παράσιτα αναπτύσσονται και επιβιώνουν επειδή εξαρτώνται μεταβολικά από άλλους οργανισμούς* ("ετεροτροφισμός").

----------


## humanious

Ξέρει άραγε κανείς τί θα γίνει με δίοδο κτλ στα 768?
Θα γίνει κ εκείνο 1024? Ρωταω γιατί ένα ξαδερφάκι θέλει τώρα να βάλει με ΟΤΕ κ Δίοδο!

----------


## ababapanos

και η κέρκυρα μέσα!!!

τα περνώ όλα πίσω, μόλις τώρα έβαλα το τηλέφωνο μου στην forma διαθεσιμότητας και ιδού  ΤΟ ΘΑΎΜΑ ΈΓΙΝΕ
  Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbps, 2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps.

οποτε να υποθέσω και τα 24 θα ισχύουν??

----------


## spartacus

> *ετσι απο περιεργεια στην εταιρεια που δουλευεις ειναι καλα?*
> 
> ασε τωρα εμας που ειμαστε στον οτε να ειμαστε χουβαρνταδες οπως εσυ λες.
> 
> Κατι που ξεχασα τις καινουργειες διαφημισεις της ειδες στην τηλεοραση?
> Ξερω ξερω ο ΟΤΕ φταιει


πόσο χρονών εισαι;

----------


## guzel

> Μπορεί οι εναλλακτικοί να μην έχουν πάγια με αυτήν την μορφή αλλά κανείς δεν εξήγησε *γιατί οι εναλλακτικοί μπορούν και προσφέρουν αυτά που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ*. 
> 
> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πάντα *τα παράσιτα αναπτύσσονται και επιβιώνουν επειδή εξαρτώνται μεταβολικά από άλλους οργανισμούς* ("ετεροτροφισμός").


α ναι ? για πες μας τους λογους..θα ηθελα πολυ να τους ακουσω.

δεν ξερω αν επιβαρυνουν τον οικογενειακο προυπολογισμο..ξερω ομως οτι τα λευτα αυτα ειναι κερατιατικα... για σκεψου αυτα τα χρηματα που δινεις στον οτε να τα εδινες σε καποιο ιδρυμα η κατι αντιστοιχο.γιατι να τα παιρνει ο οτε και να κανει πλατινες σε συγκεκριμενο καλλιτεχνη ?

----------


## kostas2712

Καποιος οπως εγω που μιλαει πολυ στο τηλεφωνο λογω δουλειας κλ.π., αναγκαστικα θα κοιταξει και αλλου, γιατι το να δινω το λιγοτερο 85-95 ευρω  το μηνα στον ΟΤΕ (δυο τηλ. γραμμες) σε αστικη-υπεραστικη τηλεφωνια και 768 ιντερνετ ειναι πολλα χρηματα, οταν π.χ. στη netone με δυο γραμμες και ιντερνετ εχει 37,90, δηλ. λιγοτερο απο τα μισα. Εσεις δεν θα δοκιμαζατε σε αλλο παροχο αν ηταν να πληρωνετε λιγοτερα απο τα μισα, να μιλατε πιο πολυ και να σερφαρετε πιο γρηγορα? Εγω παντως παροτι κολλημενος ΟΤΕτζης θα δοκιμασω γιατι δεν βλεπω τιποτα να γινεται με την τηλεφωνια, ο ΟΤΕ ειναι στον κοσμο του και οι αλλοι εχουν ανακαλυψει καινουργιους κοσμους!!

----------


## Tigran

+1 στον guzel

----------


## mondo52

για να πω την αληθεια επειδη ψιλοδιαβασα σχεδον ολες τις απαντησεις...ειναι για να ντρεπεσαι,για να μην και τιποτα αλλο.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι παθατε ολοι εσεις που εχετε ή υποστηριζετε τους εναλακτικους κανοντας ετσι σκουπιδια ολους οσους ειναι στην επαρχια?δεν καταλαβα????ποιοι ειστε εσεις που θα μας πειτε ποιες ειναι οι προτεριοτητες μας?εχω hol χωρις κανενα προβλημα μεχρι τωρα αλλα την 2αρα την πληρωνω κοντα 29 ευρω.γιατι να μην κανει καλητερες τιμες ο οτε και να εχω και εγω εως 24?δηλαδη εσεις καλα ειναι που εχετε?βρε δεν παει να μπουκωσει το συμπαν τι με νοιαζει εμενα!!!καποια στιγμη θα φτιαξει.αν οι ενναλακτικοι δεν θελουν να ερθουν στην επαρχια προβληματους.εμεις ομως θα εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να εχουμε γρηγορο ιντερνετ και φθηνο και ας μην εχουμε ολα τα αλλα.
ξερετε ποσες φορες εμεις με χαμηλες ταχυτητες αφηνουμε για ωρες ανοιχτο τον υπολογιστη για να κατεβασουμε ενα μεγαλο αρχειο???παντα.
ξερετε ποσο ρευμα καιμε????ποιο πολυ απο οσο θα ηθελε αμα ειχαμε μεγαλη ταχυτητα??
αντι να λεγατε και μπραβο λετε να μην πω............
ειστε ολοι αχαριστοι και ........................καλα λεει ο λαζοπουλος.....ξερετε με τον πιθηκο.....

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

Τωρα μαλιστα..Μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ,μακαρι να γινει αυτο να δει κ η επαρχια αλλα κ η μεγαλες πολεις(ακομα κ η Αθηνα) φως!

----------


## rho

> α ναι ? για πες μας τους λογους..θα ηθελα πολυ να τους ακουσω.
> 
> δεν ξερω αν επιβαρυνουν τον οικογενειακο προυπολογισμο..ξερω ομως οτι τα λευτα αυτα ειναι κερατιατικα... για σκεψου αυτα τα χρηματα που δινεις στον οτε να τα εδινες σε καποιο ιδρυμα η κατι αντιστοιχο.γιατι να τα παιρνει ο οτε και να κανει πλατινες σε συγκεκριμενο καλλιτεχνη ?


Δεν έχεις διάθεση, οριμότητα, σοβαρότητα και ανοιχτά αφτιά για να ακούσεις!

----------


## guzel

> Δεν έχεις διάθεση, οριμότητα, σοβαρότητα και ανοιχτά αφτιά για να ακούσεις!


αντιθετως.. μαλλον εσυ δεν εχεις επιχειρηματα :Wink:  για να στηριξεις αυτο που ειπες.. οποτε καλα κρασια

----------


## Hetfield

Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ ειναι πραγματικα απαιχτη για τα δεδομενα του! Δεν μας εχει συνηθισει σε τετοια. 
Δε μπορω λοιπον παρα να πω ενα ευχαριστω στον ΟΤΕ (αν και ειμαι σε αναμονη για Netone) που δινει τη δυνατοτητα στην επαρχια επιτελους να απολαυσει υπηρεσιες που απολαμβανουμε εμεις οι βολεψακιδες Αθηναιοι!  :Wink: 
Αλλωστε, μη ξεχνατε, η ευρυζωνικοτητα ωθει και την αναπτυξη της καθε περιοχης.

----------


## Giama

> και η κέρκυρα μέσα!!!
> 
> τα περνώ όλα πίσω




Off Topic


		Άρα να υποθέσω δεν θέλεις πια να μετακομίσεις Αθήνα στο σπίτι μου να έρθω εγώ στο δικό σου. Και είχα ετοιμάσει και τα συμβόλαια!  :Closed topic: 
Ξανασκέψου το όμως, θα μπορείς να επιλέξεις από όοοοολους τους εναλλακτικούς!  :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lord_British

Πολυ καλη κινηση απο τον ΟΤΕ.

Θα πιεσει πραγματικα τους εναλλακτικους που κοροϊδευουν τον κοσμο εδω και μηνες με τα προβληματα τους.

Περιμενουμε και την επισημη ανακοινωση για να δουμε και τι εχει γινει με το upload.


FORTHNET ακους;;;;


Φιλικα.

----------


## rho

> αντιθετως.. μαλλον εσυ δεν εχεις επιχειρηματα για να στηριξεις αυτο που ειπες.. οποτε καλα κρασια



You asked for it! 

Ξεβο'υλωσε λοιπόν τα μάτια σου και διάβασε. 

1. Οι εναλλακτικοί αναπτύχθηκαν παρασιτικά μέσα σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένο (ρυθμιστικό) ευνοϊκο περιβάλλον.

2. Οι εναλλακτικοί στήριξαν την ανάτπυξη τους στις υποδομές του ΟΤΕ. Υποδομές που δημιουργήθηκα και εξελίχθηκαν χάρη στα πάγια και τις αυξημένες χρεώσεις που όλοι πληρώναμε όταν ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο. Αυτές τις υποδομνές βρήκαν έτοιμες οι εναλλακτικοί και τις χρησιμοποίησαν για να ανδρωθουν. Εναλλακτικοί δεν θα υπήρχαν καν διότι πολύ απλά δεν είχαν τα κεφάλαια για να δημιουργήσουν υποδομές. 

3. Το επιχείρημα ότι τα λεφτά αυτά είναι κερατιάτικα διότι όπως υπονοείς τα κάνει ο οτε  πλατινες σε συγκεκριμενο καλλιτεχνη" είναι επιεικώς γελοίο και δείχνει περίτρανα ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα από sponsoring το οποίο είναι μια καθ'όλα νόμιμη εμπορική πρακτική και θεμιτή στο πλαίσιο του ανταγωνισμού. 

Αν έχεις να αντιτάξεις επιχειρήματα σε αυτά που παράθεσα εγώ, πάει καλά.

----------


## mondo52

FORTHNET  θα ανεβασει το up load σιγουρα.δεν υπαρχει περιπτωσει να ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο του οτε.ειναι θεμα γοητρου.δεν πιστευω να το κανει πανω απο 512 ο οτε

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και στον κο Βγενοπουλο  ,και στην ΕΕΤΤ που ενεκρινε τα νεα πακετα, και στο κρατος που ειναι καλος μεγαλοιδιοκτητης και τελος σε ολους εμας που καναμε τον ΟΤΕ αυτο που σημερα ειναι.Σαν διαφημιση της Κοκα Κολα ακουγεται


στον Βγενό (Βουρλού εννοούσα, με μπερδέψατε) κυρίως τα λουλούδια, για τις ριζοσπαστικές αλλαγες που έφερε και την ταχύτατη ανάπτυξη, σαν τον καρβουνιάρη (το τρένο) ένα πράμα, αργός αλλα σταθερός ...  :Razz: 

Για τα οικογενειακά budgets, ας μην το πολυτραβάμε, ότι ηταν να πουμε το είπαμε, απλά η ισοπέδωση (ολοι οι φορουμίτες με SUV και εξοχικό στην Αράχωβα και το Καϊμακτσαλάν) ενόχλησε, εγώ ξέρω περισσόερους με χρέη κάθε μήνα  :Wink: , αν το κατά κεφαλήν ανεβαίνει από τις τεράστιες διαφορές ή αν εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν λίγοι φτωχοί (θα δουλεύαν στου Μαγγίνα αλλιώς και δεν θα χασομερούσαν) δεν έχει σχέση με τις επιλογές που αρχικά συζητούσαμε.

----------


## guzel

> You asked for it! 
> 
> Ξεβο'υλωσε λοιπόν τα μάτια σου και διάβασε. 
> 
> 1. Οι εναλλακτικοί αναπτύχθηκαν παρασιτικά μέσα σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένο (ρυθμιστικό) ευνοϊκο περιβάλλον.
> 
> 2. Οι εναλλακτικοί στήριξαν την ανάτπυξη τους στις υποδομές του ΟΤΕ. Υποδομές που δημιουργήθηκα και εξελίχθηκαν χάρη στα πάγια και τις αυξημένες χρεώσεις που όλοι πληρώναμε όταν ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο. Αυτές τις υποδομνές βρήκαν έτοιμες οι εναλλακτικοί και τις χρησιμοποίησαν για να ανδρωθουν. Εναλλακτικοί δεν θα υπήρχαν καν διότι πολύ απλά δεν είχαν τα κεφάλαια για να δημιουργήσουν υποδομές. 
> 
> 3. Το επιχείρημα ότι τα λεφτά αυτά είναι κερατιάτικα διότι όπως υπονοείς τα κάνει ο οτε  πλατινες σε συγκεκριμενο καλλιτεχνη" είναι επιεικώς γελοίο και δείχνει περίτρανα ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα από sponsoring το οποίο είναι μια καθ'όλα νόμιμη εμπορική πρακτική και θεμιτή στο πλαίσιο του ανταγωνισμού. 
> ...


τοσα χρονια πληρωνουμε παγια γιατι ο οτε ηθελε να κανει δικτυο.οκ το εκανε! τωρα γιατι πληρωνουμε?! ουδωλος με απασχολει σαν καταναλωτη αν οι εναλλακτικοι βρηκαν ετοιμο το εδαφος . ας προσαρμοστει ο οτε στον ανταγωνισμο  ..σαφως και ειναι κερατιατικα.. θεωρω τα επιχειρηματα σου αστεια

καλο σου βραδυ

----------


## rho

> τοσα χρονια πληρωνουμε παγια γιατι ο οτε ηθελε να κανει δικτυο.οκ το εκανε! τωρα γιατι πληρωνουμε?! ουδωλος με απασχολει σαν καταναλωτη αν οι εναλλακτικοι βρηκαν ετοιμο το εδαφος . ας προσαρμοστει ο οτε στον ανταγωνισμο  ..σαφως και ειναι κερατιατικα.. θεωρω τα επιχειρηματα σου αστεια
> 
> καλο σου βραδυ



 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:  

Στο καλό, αέρα στα πανιά σου και χαιρετισματα στις τσίμπλες!

----------


## sdikr

> τοσα χρονια πληρωνουμε παγια γιατι ο οτε ηθελε να κανει δικτυο.οκ το εκανε! τωρα γιατι πληρωνουμε?! ουδωλος με απασχολει σαν καταναλωτη αν οι εναλλακτικοι βρηκαν ετοιμο το εδαφος . ας προσαρμοστει ο οτε στον ανταγωνισμο  ..σαφως και ειναι κερατιατικα.. θεωρω τα επιχειρηματα σου αστεια
> 
> καλο σου βραδυ


Σε όλους έχεις πάγια,  η διαφορά είναι στο τι απολαμβάνεις,   αυτό έχει να κάνει με υπηρεσίες, υποστήριξη, ταχύτητα

ΥΓ ακόμα και σε εναλλακτικό να είσαι πάλι πληρώνεις εμέσα πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ για την συντήρηση

----------


## Iannis

> Ισχύει τπτ από όλα αυτά για την επαρχία? Εκτός του 1μβιτ/2μβιτ.


..και εγω επαρχια ειμαι και εχω 8αρα

Μετα απο 10 χρονια στη Forthnet τωρα 4 μηνες ΟΤΕ (δεν βαζω ποια το "Π" μπροστα).

 Κατεβάζω με 700-800 Kb/s και ουτε ενα disconnect .
Για μενα τέλος οι εναλλακτικές κοροϊδίες και τα θα θα θα

----------


## tommygun

Τι χρονια θα μας μπει μεθαυριο ρε παιδια? 
2007? 
2006?
2005?
 :ROFL: 

Ειδα τις τιμες, ειδα και τα πανηγυρια και μπερδευτηκα  :Laughing:  

Αντε, το 2012 μπορει και να σας δωσει 24Μb & παγιο ΟΤΕ κατω απο 30Ε

τωρα για δωρεαν αστικα και διεθνη ή εστω διεθνη σε τιμες αστικων... μαλλον θα περιμενετε στον αιωνα τον απαντα.


Αντε βρε, ανοιχτε τις σαμπανιες τωρα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## body125z

να παρει κ ειχα συνιθησει να πληρωνω πολλα  κριμα  :Razz: 

παντως απορω για τα εξης
1.ποτε θα ειναι διαθεσιμα
2.με εμας που εχουμε  υπολοιπομενο εξαμηνο τι γινεται
3.τι θα γινει στα λαμ  οταν θα προστεθουν τα 768 κ 1024 σε ενα...
4.Σε ποσο καιρο θα κλεισουν τα περιπτερακια τους οι εναλλακτικοι....

Φορτσα ΟΤΕ κλειστους το σπιτι :Wink:

----------


## gravis

Για να πω και εγω το σχολιο μου, μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ ,καιρος ηταν

----------


## body125z

> Τι χρονια θα μας μπει μεθαυριο ρε παιδια? 
> 2007? 
> 2006?
> 2005?
> 
> 
> Ειδα τις τιμες, ειδα και τα πανηγυρια και μπερδευτηκα  
> 
> Αντε, το 2012 μπορει και να σας δωσει 24Μb & παγιο ΟΤΕ κατω απο 30Ε
> ...


οταν περιμενεις αιωνες για ενεργοποιηθεις στην αθηνα θεσαλλονικη..
οταν το οικιακο σου δικτυο καλυπτει 100 σπιτια
οταν καποτε ερθεισ στην βορεια ελλαδα
οταν περνεις τηλεφωνο κ στο σηκωνουν μετα απο μια ωρα
οταν σου στελνουν 2πλοχρεωσεις
οταν δε δουλευει το τηλεφωννο σου 
...

....

κ εσυ χαιρεσαι που πληρωνεισ λιγοτεερα  ταξιδεψε στο 2020 κ χαμογελα...

ΟΤΕ με δυναμη κ κλειστους τις παραγκες

----------


## InVADeR

Ξερουμε τιποτα και για το ποτε και αν οι τιμες πουτ θα ανακοινωση η OTEnet ειναι τιποτα κανα διευρω φθηνιοτερες απο αυτες του conn-x ? Αμα της βγαλει λιγο φθηνοτερες θα εινια οτι καλυτερο γιατι θα μπορεις να εχεις ισως 24mb με κανα 28 (τοσο δινω τωρα για 2αρα) και σε περιπτωση που δινει τιποτα και κανα 1mb upload ειναι θεικο.

----------


## illmater

Αντε παιδια το μόνο που απομέμει σε αυτο το forum είναι ένα ραντεβού στην λεωφόρο λαυρίου για να λυθούν οι διαφορές μεταξύ των οπαδών ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών.Τι θα λέγατε για το ερχόμενο Σάββατο ? α ξέχασα ! την έχουν κλείσει οι οπαδοί AMD και της INTEL!

----------


## NUTSIS

Ωστε και 24 ε;
Τι λετε ρε παιδια, συγκλονιστικές εξελιξεις.
Εμεις με att. 58 & snrm 6 Θα παρουμε τουλαχιστον τα 3;
Η το ενα το μεγαλο;
Καποιος με δουλευει ασυστολος.

----------


## gerokost

Ρε παιδιά προς τί ο πόλεμος τως 2 στρατοπέδων "Εναλλακτικοί vs OTE" ?
Πρέπει όλοι μας να καταλάβουμε ότι η μείωση τιμών του ΟΤΕ,μας συμφέρει όλους,με διαφορετική έννοια και προοπτική βέβαια, είτε είμαστε σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο είτε στον ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ....


Άντε, γερά...

----------


## STARJOHN

Καλη η κινηση του ΟΤΕ τωρα θα σφιξουν οι κωλ.... των εναλακτικων παροχων για καλυτερες υπηρεσιες και υποστηριξη στους συνδρομητες τους.Παιδια μην τσακωνεσται προς οφελος μας ειναι αυτες οι κινησεις και αυτων που ειναι μεσω ΟΤΕ και αυτων που ειναι εκτος.
Ετσι θα δουλεψει καλυτερα ο ανταγωνισμος.

----------


## Xguru

Το κακό είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί έχουν κλείσει συμβόλαια έτους οπότε δε θα νοιώσουν άμεσα τις επιπτώσεις της πολιτικής ΟΤΕ έτσι ώστε να βιαστούν να βάλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για να επενδύσουν σε ποιότητα (καλύτερο δίκτυο/καλύτερα στελεχωμένο τμήμα πωλήσεων/τεχνικών/τεχνικής υποστήριξης).

----------


## body125z

> Ρε παιδιά προς τί ο πόλεμος τως 2 στρατοπέδων "Εναλλακτικοί vs OTE" ?
> Πρέπει όλοι μας να καταλάβουμε ότι η μείωση τιμών του ΟΤΕ,μας συμφέρει όλους,με διαφορετική έννοια και προοπτική βέβαια, είτε είμαστε σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο είτε στον ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ....
> 
> 
> Άντε, γερά...


ti  να κανουμε που καποιοι δε μπορουν να το σκεφτουν αυτο...
ας τους στον υπνο τους :Clap:

----------


## shaq141a

Εμείς που είμαστε δεσμευμενοι με το Ondsl kit για 6 μήνες, τι δυνατότητες θα έχουμε για να πάμε στα 24. Θα πρεπει να κάνουμε διακοπή (δηλαδή να πληρώσουμε το 6μηνο) ή υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος;

----------


## tiatrou

Αν κάποιος έχει ΑΡΥΣ από εναλλακτικό στα 768kbps, θα αναβαθμιστεί και αυτός σε 1024kbps όπως είχε γίνει παλιότερα με το διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων του ΟΤΕ ή θα εξαρτηθεί από την πολιτική που θα ακολουθήσει ο κάθε πάροχος ξεχωριστά;

----------


## illmater

> Το κακό είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί έχουν κλείσει συμβόλαια έτους οπότε δε θα νοιώσουν άμεσα τις επιπτώσεις της πολιτικής ΟΤΕ έτσι ώστε να βιαστούν να βάλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για να επενδύσουν σε ποιότητα (καλύτερο δίκτυο/καλύτερα στελεχωμένο τμήμα πωλήσεων/τεχνικών/τεχνικής υποστήριξης).


Ας βιαστούν γιατί πλέον ωριμάζει η αγορά , και δεν μπορείς να κινείσαι πλέον και να κερδίζεις πελάτες με επιχειρήματα μόνο του τύπου κατάργηση του παγίου του ΟΤΕ αμά ρωτήσεις και ανθρώπους που δεν πολυασχολούνται , γιατί δεν φεύγουν απο τον OTE το 99% , σου απαντάει : γιατί δεν είναι αξιόπιστοι και θέλω να χω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.

----------


## geogrip

Δεν ειναι μονο θεμα αξιοπιστιας αλλα και κοστους
Παρ'ολ'αυτα καποιοι ιδιωτες ειναι πολυ καλοι και για αρκετο καιρο θα υπερτερουν του πΟΤΕ οσο υπαρχουν αυτα τα ...παγια

----------


## paraponiaris

ρε παιδια...εδω εχω 1ΜΒ με conn-x κ δεν μπορω να πιασω 80 σε σερβερ ntua  :Thumb down: αναβαθμιση σε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες κανουν??Το bandwidth το αυξησαν καθολου?Να εντυπωσιασουν θελουν ποιον? με upload απ'οτι διαβασα 768? Ας εδιναν κατι συμμετρικο σε πρωτη φαση...Εκει θα εβλεπες πως θα αδειαζαν οι εναλλακτικοι...Ενα 6ΜΒ down/6mb up ας πουμε αλλα πραγματικες ταχυτητες...
Παντως ενα θετικο ειναι η μεγαλη πτωση των τιμων οποτε  :One thumb up:  :Worthy:

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

Omfg 27 + 15 για την Pstn = 42 αντι για 63 της 8αρας μου οοοοοοοο οοοοοοοο ευγε!!!!

----------


## Sovjohn

Πάντως, επειδή αναφέρθηκε:

Ο λόγος που οι αριθμοί 214XXX και 2314ΧΧΧ και άλλοι είναι δεσμευμένοι, απ' όσο γνωρίζω και αν θέλει κάποιος με διορθώνει, από την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ, είναι _για να δίνονται στα νέα πακέτα VOIP_ (το 2008?) που θα μοιάζουν τραγικά με των εναλλακτικών - "Χωρίς Πάγιο ΟΤΕ", αλλά με ΧΧ αρκετά Ε / μήνα για internet & telephony VOIP...

Ε, ρε γλέντια  :Wink:

----------


## Πύρρος

> ρε παιδια...εδω εχω 1ΜΒ με conn-x κ δεν μπορω να πιασω 80 σε σερβερ ntua αναβαθμιση σε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες κανουν??Το bandwidth το αυξησαν καθολου?Να εντυπωσιασουν θελουν ποιον? με upload απ'οτι διαβασα 768? Ας εδιναν κατι συμμετρικο σε πρωτη φαση...Εκει θα εβλεπες πως θα αδειαζαν οι εναλλακτικοι...Ενα 6ΜΒ down/6mb up ας πουμε αλλα πραγματικες ταχυτητες...
> Παντως ενα θετικο ειναι η μεγαλη πτωση των τιμων οποτε


Δες πρώτα τι προβλέπει το adsl2+ ως τεχνολογία και μετά ζητάς 6 up  :Smile:

----------


## Billy the Kid

> για να πω την αληθεια επειδη ψιλοδιαβασα σχεδον ολες τις απαντησεις...ειναι για να ντρεπεσαι,για να μην και τιποτα αλλο.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι παθατε ολοι εσεις που εχετε ή υποστηριζετε τους εναλακτικους κανοντας ετσι σκουπιδια ολους οσους ειναι στην επαρχια?δεν καταλαβα????ποιοι ειστε εσεις που θα μας πειτε ποιες ειναι οι προτεριοτητες μας?εχω hol χωρις κανενα προβλημα μεχρι τωρα αλλα την 2αρα την πληρωνω κοντα 29 ευρω.γιατι να μην κανει καλητερες τιμες ο οτε και να εχω και εγω εως 24?δηλαδη εσεις καλα ειναι που εχετε?βρε δεν παει να μπουκωσει το συμπαν τι με νοιαζει εμενα!!!καποια στιγμη θα φτιαξει.αν οι ενναλακτικοι δεν θελουν να ερθουν στην επαρχια προβληματους.εμεις ομως θα εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να εχουμε γρηγορο ιντερνετ και φθηνο και ας μην εχουμε ολα τα αλλα.
> ξερετε ποσες φορες εμεις με χαμηλες ταχυτητες αφηνουμε για ωρες ανοιχτο τον υπολογιστη για να κατεβασουμε ενα μεγαλο αρχειο???παντα.
> ξερετε ποσο ρευμα καιμε????ποιο πολυ απο οσο θα ηθελε αμα ειχαμε μεγαλη ταχυτητα??
> αντι να λεγατε και μπραβο λετε να μην πω............
> ειστε ολοι αχαριστοι και ........................καλα λεει ο λαζοπουλος.....ξερετε με τον πιθηκο.....


+10!!!

----------


## mondeo

Σαφώς και  σχολιάζουμε θετικά την μείωση τιμών από τον πΟΤΕ.Οι εναλλακτικοί θα ακολουθήσουν θέλοντας και μη,βεβαίως προς όφελος των καταναλωτών.Θα ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω κάτι τους πΟΤΕφιλους που με τόση μανία υπερασπίζονται τον "κοινωφελή" Οργανισμό:Έχουν αναρωτηθεί σε ποιόν Τηλεποικινωνιακό Μεσαίωνα θα βρισκόμασταν εάν δεν υπήρχαν οι Εναλλακτικοί και πόσα χρόνια πίσω μας κράτησε ο πΟΤΕς όταν είχε το μονοπωλιο;

----------


## Πύρρος

> για να πω την αληθεια επειδη ψιλοδιαβασα σχεδον ολες τις απαντησεις...ειναι για να ντρεπεσαι,για να μην και τιποτα αλλο.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι παθατε ολοι εσεις που εχετε ή υποστηριζετε τους εναλακτικους κανοντας ετσι σκουπιδια ολους οσους ειναι στην επαρχια?δεν καταλαβα????
> 
> ...
> 
> ειστε ολοι αχαριστοι και ........................καλα λεει ο λαζοπουλος.....ξερετε με τον πιθηκο.....



Πριν στήσουμε άγαλμα του Βουρλούμη στην πλατεία του χωριού με πλάκα που γράφει "Προστάτης του Internet στην Ελληνική επαρχία", ας θυμηθούμε ποιός ήθελε να τριπλασιάσει το κόστος του ΕΠΑΚ πριν δύο χρόνια. Ή μήπως το κόστος του ΕΠΑΚ αφορά τους αθηναίους που έχουν να διαλέξουν από 7-8 παρόχους και τους γείτονες με ανοιχτό wi-fi.

ΥΓ. Εκτός από το Λαζόπουλο είχε δίκιο και ο Μητσοτάκης. Απλά τα 10 χρόνια συνήθως είναι λιγότερα.

----------


## balance21

Το μόνο που έχω να πω ειναι ΚΑΛΞΜΕΡΑ στον ΟΤΕ

ΤΩΡΑ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ, ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΔΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ!!!

ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ Η ΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΛΛΗΓΕ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ!!!

ΕΣΧΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ. ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΓΛΙΨΗΜΑΤΑ!!! ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΙΑ!!!

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ!!!! :No no:  :No no:  :No no:  :No no:

----------


## aiolos.01

> Ωραία. Πηγαίνετε εσεις στα ιδιόκτητα να χορτάσετε disconnect,  κι αφήστε εμάς να σερφάρουμε στον οτε.


Είμαστε ήδη στους εναλλακτικούς δεν δεν έχουμε disconnect. Προβλήματα υπάρχουν αλλά ας μην υπερβάλουμε.

Ο οτε καλά κανει και μειώνει τις τιμές αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί διατηρεί 200 κατηγορίες. Ας αφήσει 2-3 με σοβαρή διαφορά τιμής. Τα 8 απο τα 24 έχουν 3Ε διαφορά... τι λογική έχει αυτό; 

Τελοσπαντων μειώσεις=ανταγωνισμός και καλά νεα για όλους...  :One thumb up:

----------


## nikmak19

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από μένα. Είναι ευχάριστο να υπάρχουν μειώσεις στις τιμές αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι άλλο και πολύ σοβαρό, διότι όταν ερώτησα κάποιο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που είχε έρθει σπίτι για έλεγχο της γραμμής για αναβάθμηση από τα 2048 στα 4096 μου είπε πολύ απλά ότι μάλλον είναι δώρο άδωρο λόγω της απόστασης από το dslam (είμαι στο όριο των 3,5 χλμ

----------


## traderman

guzel  εσυ και πολοι αλλοι δεν καταλαβατε οτι μεχρι πριν λιγα χρονια ο οτε επιτελουσε κοινωνικο εργο.σκεψου π.χ. την γιαγιακα του ορεινου η νησιωτικου χωριου.η μονη της επαφη με τον εξω κοσμο ειναι ο οτε και η tv.οι εναλακτικοι αυτα τα εχουν γραμμενα,και το μονο κριτηριο τους ειναι το κερδος(και καλα κανουν,ελευθερη οικονομια διαλεξαμε).Ειναι επισης γνωστο οτι χαριν του οτε αναπτυχθηκαν με λαμογιες του τυπου νοικιαζω μια γραμμη και την επινοικιαζω σε εκατο πελατες μου(στην τηλεφωνια).μην κρινεται με τα τωρινα δεδομενα τον οτε και προπαντως μην υποστηριζεται λαμογια σαν τον sawiris(αν χρειαστει θα σας γραψω μερικα για τον ''κυριο'' αυτο)

----------


## mondeo

> guzel  εσυ και πολοι αλλοι δεν καταλαβατε οτι μεχρι πριν λιγα χρονια ο οτε επιτελουσε κοινωνικο εργο.σκεψου π.χ. την γιαγιακα του ορεινου η νησιωτικου χωριου.η μονη της επαφη με τον εξω κοσμο ειναι ο οτε και η tv.οι εναλακτικοι αυτα τα εχουν γραμμενα,και το μονο κριτηριο τους ειναι το κερδος(και καλα κανουν,ελευθερη οικονομια διαλεξαμε).Ειναι επισης γνωστο οτι χαριν του οτε αναπτυχθηκαν με λαμογιες του τυπου νοικιαζω μια γραμμη και την επινοικιαζω σε εκατο πελατες μου(στην τηλεφωνια).μην κρινεται με τα τωρινα δεδομενα τον οτε και προπαντως μην υποστηριζεται λαμογια σαν τον sawiris(αν χρειαστει θα σας γραψω μερικα για τον ''κυριο'' αυτο)



Δεν κατάλαβα,τι παίζει με τον Αιγύπτιο;Πάντως εγώ δεν βλέπω με κακό μάτι την κίνησή του να επενδύσει και να εντείνει τον ανταγωνισμό στην δύσμοιρη(τηλεπικοινωνιακά)Χώρα μας.

........Auto merged post: mondeo added 2 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........




> ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ Η ΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΛΛΗΓΕ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ!!!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## NiKapa

Χαιρετω τις τιμες και χαιρομαι :Smile: ...επιτελους ...θα εχει και η επαρχια επιλογη... :One thumb up:  
παμε για 8/?.. :Wink:

----------


## vavis

* ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗ*

"Κύριε" π ΟΤΕ, σε παρακαλώ πολύ :Worthy: ' κανε γρήγορα τις μειώσεις σου, τις αναβαθμίσεις σου ή ότι άλλο τέλος πάντων, 
για να μπορέσουμε και εμείς οι "εναλλακτικοί" να"ξεπιτάρουμε" λιγάκι. :Clap: 

διότι 450.000 αιτήσεις (*φορτικότητας*) "εκκρεμούν", και όσο πάνε αυξάνονται... :Laughing:

----------


## vakis78

Απο upload, τι θα δίνει ο αγαπητός Ο.Τ.Ε ?

----------


## traderman

να σου πω τι επαιξε στην Ιταλια.Ο αιγυπτιος ειναι ιδιοκτητης της wind, λειτουργει παραληλα ως εναλακτικος στην σταθερη.Ο τυπος λοιπον αντι να περναει τα τηλεφωνηματα των πελατων του μεσω του ιταλικου οτε εστησε μια σειρα simboxs αναγκαζοντας τους υπαληλους του να προμηθευτουν ο καθενας εκατονταδες sim στο ονομα τους και περνουσε τις κλησεις μεσω των simbox της εταιρειας του με μικροτερο κοστος(αφου δικια του ειναι η εταιρεια) και ολα αυτα εν αγνοια του κρατους και των πελατων ενω ειταν υποχρεωμενος να το κανει.Για να μην σου γραψω πως αγοραζει τις εταιρειες(βασικα ειναι υποθηκευμενες στις τραπεζες απο την στιγμη της αγορας τους) με offshore.

----------


## stelpas

> Χαιρετω τις τιμες και χαιρομαι...επιτελους ...θα εχει και η επαρχια επιλογη... 
> παμε για 8/?..


Που το ακουσες αυτο...;

----------


## Xguru

> να σου πω τι επαιξε στην Ιταλια.Ο αιγυπτιος ειναι ιδιοκτητης της wind,...




Off Topic


		Πάντως ήταν ο πρώτος που ξεκίνησε "πόλεμο" τιμών στην κινητή τηλεφωνία

----------


## NiKapa

> Που το ακουσες αυτο...;


...πως..? τι..? μα αφου ο Οτε ειναι παντου.. :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis159

Συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΤΕ!!! Πραγματικά εξαιρετική κίνηση!

----------


## stelpas

> ...πως..? τι..? μα αφου ο Οτε ειναι παντου..


Δεν κανω πλακα παιδακι μου.Ακουσες κατι για την επαρχια...;Με τον πονο μας παιζεις;

----------


## jony

εκτος απο τα ποσα που γραφει πληρωνουμε και επιπλεον παγιο για dsl? :Thinking:

----------


## zebuda

Αραγε οι μειώσεις περιλαμβάνουν και την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ;

----------


## traderman

ε λογικα σε λιγο θα μπει και η οτενετ.

----------


## Blaxocowboys

Μ'έκανες τη καρδιά περιβόλι, τωρα. Εγώ το θεωρούσα δεδομένο... 

Λες μόνο το Conn-X; OnDSL Kit έχω...

Παρόλα αυτά, τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή, οι τιμές δεν είναι ολόιδιες...! Εκτός αν λαθεύω. 

Αν και όταν πάνε όλα καλά, ντουγουρού για 8Mbit στην ίδια τιμή που πληρώνω τώρα τα 2. Δεν με χάλασε και καθόλου.

Την προηγούμενη φορά που έγινε μείωση, εμένα με κρατούσαν στην παλιά τιμή, χωρίς να με ενημερώσει κάποιος και έπρεπε από μόνος μου να κάνω εκ νέου αίτηση για να ενταχθώ στο καινούργιο κοστολόγιο. Λέτε τα ίδια να ισχύσουν; Ή μήπως ήμουν μεμονωμένη περίπτωση; Ότι και να γίνει, αυτή τη φορά θα γνωρίζω.

----------


## NiKapa

> Δεν κανω πλακα παιδακι μου.Ακουσες κατι για την επαρχια...;Με τον πονο μας παιζεις;


Ο Οτε ηδη προσφερει τις ταχυτητες αυτες ΚΑΙ στην επαρχια εδω και καιρο... :Wink: ..οποτε η τιμη αλλαζει μονο..


Off Topic


		...παιδακι..? εγω..? :What..?:

----------


## nota

> Eδώ με 1Μβιτ και κατεβάζουν μερικοί με 60 και 70, πώς δίνουν νέες ταχύτητες εφόσον ξέρουν ότι δε μπορούν να τις προσφέρουν; Έχουν προχωρήσει σε αναβαθμίσεις bandwidth και διεθνούς διασύνδεσης; Εσείς του ΟΤΕ να χαίρεστε σε τέτοια είδηση και όχι απλά σε ονομαστικές αναβαθμίσεις. Η διεθνής διασύνδεση σάς ενδιαφέρει. ΑΥτή μένει στα ίδια επίπεδα; Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο; Αλλά βλέπω κανέναν δε τον ενδιαφέρει. Ας γράφει το μόντεμ ότι συγχρονίζει ψηλά και τα άλλα είναι ψιλά γράμματα...


γιατι δε παιρνεις ενα τηλ να τους το πεις?νομιζω δε το ξερουν στον οτε....2 χρονια εταιρια ειναι δε την ενδιαφερει η ποιότητα..η πελατεια μόνο.Κ αφου εισαι σε εναλλακτικο κ εισαι ευχαριστημένος δε καταλαβαίνω το σχολιο σου.Ναι,υπαρχουμε κ εμείς π στηρίζουμε οτε.
εγκυκλοπεδικα μόνο μαθε ποσο καιρο δουλευε πιλοτικα η 24αρα και που περασαν οπτικες ίνες ..
Απλα Γιατι Η Ημιμαθεια Ειναι Χειροτερη Τησ Αμαθειας..

----------


## ababapanos

έχω ένα "οτενετ" on dsl kit που ενεργοποιήθηκε 28.6.07 πήρα τηλ και μου είπαν ότι το συμβόλαιο είναι 6+6 .

εγώ δεν θέλω να καθίσω 12 μήνες. τους ηπα ότι θέλω 6 μήνες , και να διακόψω και να το κάνω connx με την νεα προσφορα στα 24. και μου είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ζητήσω διακοπή σύνδεσης, γιατί έχει βγει νέος νομος, και μπορώ λέει να πάρω στο 134 και να ζητήσω να γίνει μετατροπή του "οτενετ" on dsl κιτ σε conx. 
Είναι σίγουρα όντως έτσι?

----------


## Insomniac

Πριν λιγο ειδα δυο διαφημισεις στην tv υποτιθεται "αντεπιθεση" του πΟΤΕ !!!

Μια γυναικα  παει μια καφετιερα για φτιαξιμο γιατι δεν φτιαχνει κανενα καφε και καπακι αλλη διαφημιση με εναν αντρα  που παει ενα παπαγαλο επιστροφη  επειδη δεν μιλαει.Και στις δυο υποτιθεται οτι φταιει το παγιο ΟΤΕ ...

Και καταληγουν οι διαφημισεις να μην υποτιμουν την νοημοσυνη μας...

*Ελεος !!!Τετοιες διαφημισεις την υποτιμουν.*

----------


## Xguru

@Insomniac 'Αμα ήσουν "καμμένος" από εναλλακτικούς μπορεί να τις έβρισκες πολύ καλές τις διαφημίσεις και μάλλον σε αυτούς απευθύνονται  :Wink:

----------


## nedo2

> Υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν.Οπως εχω ξαναπει ολα γινονται προς οφελος μας στην παρουσα φαση.Να παρακαλατε εσεις που βριζετε τους εναλλακτικους μην αρχισουν να κλεινουν απο τωρα και καταληξουμε σε καταστασεις κινητης τηλεφωνιας με 3 εταιρειες,καρτελ και εναρμονισμενες πρακτικες.Ανοιχτε τα ματια σας ολοι και βγαλτε τις παρωπιδες!!!!Η αναπτυξη ολων και ο ΟΤΕ και παροχων μας κανει καλο και πρεπει να διατηρηθει αυτος ο ανταγωνισμος τουλαχιστον μια 2ετια ακομα.Μετα βλεπουμε.


410 εφτασαν τα post στο θεμα αυτο. Και δεν βρηκα πανω απο 5-6 post να συμφωνουν με αυτη την αποψη. Αρα φιλε Sebu (και ομοϊδεατες) και μονο λογο της ισχυρης μειοψηφιας, ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε το λαθος σας!! 
 :Sorry:

----------


## toRus

> @Insomniac 'Αμα ήσουν "καμμένος" από εναλλακτικούς μπορεί να τις έβρισκες πολύ καλές τις διαφημίσεις και μάλλον σε αυτούς απευθύνονται


Εγώ λέω ΚΑΙ οι εναλλακτικοί ΚΑΙ ο ΟΤΕ να σταματήσουν να παίζουν με τα νεύρα μας γιατί τόσα χρόνια μας έχουν υποτιμήσει όσο δε λέει. Να παν να #$^@#$%^ όλοι τους.

----------


## erateinos

> 410 εφτασαν τα post στο θεμα αυτο. Και δεν βρηκα πανω απο 5-6 post να συμφωνουν με αυτη την αποψη. Αρα φιλε Sebu (και ομοϊδεατες) και μονο λογο της ισχυρης μειοψηφιας, ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε το λαθος σας!!


κάτι έχασα  :Thinking: 

οι 5-6 που λέμε ότι είναι προς όφελος μας αυτό που γίνετε (και χάρη των εναλλακτικών) γράφουμε σε λάθος ποστ ?

----------


## Jazzer

> 410 εφτασαν τα post στο θεμα αυτο. Και δεν βρηκα πανω απο 5-6 post να συμφωνουν με αυτη την αποψη. Αρα φιλε Sebu (και ομοϊδεατες) και μονο λογο της ισχυρης μειοψηφιας, ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε το λαθος σας!!


 :One thumb up: 
Καλό θα είναι κάποιοι να κοιτάξουν που οφείλεται η εμπάθεια που έχουν, μιλάμε για πολλά απωθημένα. :Thinking: 
Ακόμα και το πάγιο να καταργηθεί από τον ΟΤΕ, πάλι θα αρχίσουν τη γενική επίθεση. :Thumb down:

----------


## A_gamer

> 410 εφτασαν τα post στο θεμα αυτο. Και δεν βρηκα πανω απο 5-6 post να συμφωνουν με αυτη την αποψη. Αρα φιλε Sebu (και ομοϊδεατες) και μονο λογο της ισχυρης μειοψηφιας, ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε το λαθος σας!!


Όπως λέει και ο λαός, τόσα δισεκατομμύρια μύγες κάτι θα ξέρουν που τρώνε σκατά...  :Whistle:

----------


## No-Name

Απόψε θα πιω μια σαμπουκα για χάρη της μείωσης τιμών.Επιτέλους αισθάνομαι ότι και η Αθήνα και η Επαρχία έχει broadband

----------


## toRus

> Αντε παιδια το μόνο που απομέμει σε αυτο το forum είναι ένα ραντεβού στην λεωφόρο λαυρίου για να λυθούν οι διαφορές μεταξύ των οπαδών ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών.Τι θα λέγατε για το ερχόμενο Σάββατο ? α ξέχασα ! την έχουν κλείσει οι οπαδοί AMD και της INTEL!


καραλολ

Πάντως τόσο καιρό που μας εμπαίζουν όλοι και έχουν γίνει τα νεύρα μας τσατάλια να δούμε πως θα μας τον ξεπληρώσουν.

----------


## sandra

Ξέρετε αν το ίδιο ισχύει και για το φοιτητικό? Δικαιούμαστε κι εμείς αναβάθμιση στα 1024? :Smile:

----------


## guzel

οσοι θεωρουν προσφορες τις παραπανω τιμες θα τους πω περαστικα... δεν θα παρουμε.. θα μεινουμε στις καλυτερες τιμες ,χωρις παγια και φυσικα με περισσοτερες υπηρεσιες στην καλυτερη κ ευγενικη εξυπηρετηση :One thumb up:  

τοσους μηνες για να δωσει 24mb ο οτε? παντα ενα βημα πισω..

----------


## No-Name

Χα χα εδώ έχουμε την Τελλάς που έκανε ενα χρόνο να δώσει εως 12 σε 5 στενά στην Αθήνα και τέτοια χολή δεν πετάξατε μερικοί....

Πόσο χαίρομαι που είστε κολλημένοι με κάνετε και γελάω όλη μέρα :Laughing:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ξέρετε αν το ίδιο ισχύει και για το φοιτητικό? Δικαιούμαστε κι εμείς αναβάθμιση στα 1024?


Ε, λογικά άμα είναι να καταργήσουνε τα 768 θα σας κάνουνε bump όλους στα 1024, δεν φαντάζομαι να κρατήσουν μερικούς στα 768 έτσι για τιμωρία.

----------


## george83

Οταν γινεται κατι προς τη σωστη κατευθυνση, καλο ειναι να μπορουμε ολοι να το δουμε κ να το επικροτησουμε, και μετα να αναφερουμε και οτι θα μπορουσε να γινει κατι ακομα καλυτερο. Είναι σαν η κυβερνηση να παει τη βασικη συνταξη στα 800 ευρω (δεν προκειται, αλλα λεμε τωρα) απο τα 500 (?) που ειναι τωρα και τοτε να βγουν τα αλλα κομματα και να την βριζουν γιατι δινει 800 και οχι 1300 (και φυσικα κ τα αλλα κομματα θα καταψηφισουν τετοιο νομοσχεδιο λογω "μικρης " αυξησης )

----------


## guzel

> Χα χα εδώ έχουμε την Τελλάς που έκανε ενα χρόνο να δώσει εως 12 σε 5 στενά στην Αθήνα και τέτοια χολή δεν πετάξατε μερικοί....
> 
> Πόσο χαίρομαι που είστε κολλημένοι με κάνετε και γελάω όλη μέρα


1 χρονος περασε απο τους δηθεν διπλασιασμους και ακομη υπαρχουν προβληματα.. περαστικα στους οτετζηδεσ.... για ακομη μια φορα ο οτε δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στον ανταγωνισμο

----------


## No-Name

Βέβαια μόνο που αν δεν ήταν αυτός εσύ ακόμα θα έμπαινες μέσω 56k και όχι σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
Περαστηκά σου αγαπητέ...όταν ωριμάσεις μπορείς να επανέλθεις με αναθεωρημένες απόψεις

Αλλά και εγώ στα 21 μου τα ίδια θα έλεγα λές και έχεις πληρώσει εσύ στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## guzel

> Βέβαια μόνο που αν δεν ήταν αυτός εσύ ακόμα θα έμπαινες μέσω 56k και όχι σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
> Περαστηκά σου αγαπητέ...όταν ωριμάσεις μπορείς να επανέλθεις με αναθεωρημένες απόψεις


αν πληρωνα για 56k θα το δεχομουν..το θεμα ειναι οτι για πολους μηνες πληρωνα για 1024 και ειχα 56k  :Thumb down: 

η γιαγια μου 70 χρονων θελει πως και πως να φυγει απο τον οτε και να μην πληρωνει παγια.. φαντασου  :ROFL:

----------


## No-Name

Μείνε στο παρελθόν πρόβλημα σου όχι των άλλων.

Ε πές και κάτι καινούριο κουράζεις σιγά σιγά....

----------


## guzel

> Μείνε στο παρελθόν πρόβλημα σου όχι των άλλων.
> 
> Ε πές και κάτι καινούριο κουράζεις σιγά σιγά....


το ιδιο θα ελεγα για εσενα.. 

δεν μενω στο παρελθον ουτε στην παρακμη του οτε  :Wink:  επιλεγω εταιριες με ξεκαθαρα οραματα  :Wink:  που δεν θα πληρωνω αερα κοπανιστο

----------


## No-Name

2048 έχεις.....μέσω ΟΤΕ από οσο λές.
Οπότε αυτοαναιρείσαι από μόνος σου,οι συμφορουμήτες καταλάβαν.

----------


## guzel

> 2048 έχεις.....μέσω ΟΤΕ από οσο λές.
> Οπότε αυτοαναιρείσαι από μόνος σου,οι συμφορουμήτες καταλάβαν.




Off Topic


		που θα παει πολυ συντομα θα ειμαι σε ιδιοκτητο εναλλακτικου  :Smile:  και μετα..ποτε ξανα νταβατζιλικια

----------


## No-Name

Καλά περίμενε να σε καλύψουν.....

----------


## guzel

> Καλά περίμενε να σε καλύψουν.....




Off Topic


		ηδη εχει "οργωσει" ολη την πολη που μενω  :Wink: που θα παει αντε 2-3 μηνες ακομη ..ελπιζω πιο γρηγορα

----------


## traderman

πες μας και τα ξεκαθαρα οραματα των ιδιωτων μπας και αλαξοπιστησουμε.

----------


## No-Name

Και πάλι τις συνεγκαταστάσεις ο ΟΤΕ τις δίνει...α και μη ξεχνάς τα 8Ε από το πάγιο του παροχάκου σου πάλι στον ΟΤΕ πάνε.

όχι στο λέω για να μην έχει την αυταπάτη ότι θα αλλάξει ο χαλκός σου και θα έχεις την σούπερ ντούπερ σύνδεση.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		ας γράψω  ένα off topic εδώ  :Laughing: 

τους παρόχους δεν τους παντρευόμαστε  :Whistle: 
στο ίδιο θέμα το ποστ που έγραψα εδώ  μάλλον μόνος μου το διάβασα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aragorn

Τα νέα είναι ευχάριστα!
Το μόνο κακό είναι πως με βλέπω, μια εβδομάδα μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 8άρα, να ζητάω αναβάθμιση σε 24άρα!

----------


## vspiros

> Πριν λιγο ειδα δυο διαφημισεις στην tv υποτιθεται "αντεπιθεση" του πΟΤΕ !!!
> 
> Μια γυναικα  παει μια καφετιερα για φτιαξιμο γιατι δεν φτιαχνει κανενα καφε και καπακι αλλη διαφημιση με εναν αντρα  που παει ενα παπαγαλο επιστροφη  επειδη δεν μιλαει.Και στις δυο υποτιθεται οτι φταιει το παγιο ΟΤΕ ...
> 
> Και καταληγουν οι διαφημισεις να μην υποτιμουν την νοημοσυνη μας...
> 
> *Ελεος !!!Τετοιες διαφημισεις την υποτιμουν.*


Ενώ η διαφήμιση του τύπου που μπορεί και πληρώνει τον αέρα που αναπνέει δεν την προσβάλει!!! Σίγουρα ο τύπος... ζει στην επαρχία και μπορεί να αναπνέει τον αέρα της HOL!!!
  Έμεινα στον Ο.Τ.Ε. γιατί πέρα από το διαδίκτυο υπάρχει και το τηλέφωνο . Isdn γραμμή που έχω και που ήθελα για δικούς μου λόγους δε μου την έδωσε κανένας εναλλακτικός. Από το 1999 που έχω τη σύνδεση έμεινα χωρίς isdn (όχι χωρίς τηλέφωνο) 2 ημέρες μέχρι να το πάρω είδηση και να αλλάξω το netmod. Φίλοι και συγγενείς μου με ΟΝ, ΤΕΛΛΑΣ, ΗΟL,FORTHNET που ξέρω αντιμετώπισαν αρκετά προβλήματα στο χώρο της τηλεφωνίας και διακοπές από 2ως 15 μέρες κάποιοι και κάποιοι απ' αυτούς επέστρεψαν στον Ο.Τ.Ε.
  Δε θεοποώ τον Ο.Τ.Ε. γιατί είναι ακόμα και τώρα ακριβότερος (πότε θα γίνει πραγματικά προς όλους το talk :Wink:  και σίγουρα δεν προσφέρει όσα μπορεί σε σχέση με αυτά που εισπράττει  αλλά μου προσφέρει αρκετά περισσότερα  στους τομείς που με ενδιαφέρουν. Και με συγκινούν ιδιαίτερα οι τιμές που διέρρευσαν  περιμένοντας να επιβεβαιωθούν για να προχωρήσω σε αναβάθμιση της 4άρας ίσως σε 24άρα και μάλιστα σε τιμή μικρότερη από αυτή που πληρώνω σήμερα για την 4άρα. Και σίγουρα ευχαριστώ και την πίεση των εναλλακτικών για την πτώση των τιμών. Εξάλλου ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του και πληρώνει γι αυτές χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι είναι εξυπνότερος ή πιο βλάκας  από κάποιον άλλο.

----------


## panoc

αν και εχει ερωτηθει μερικες φορες ξανακανω την ερωτηση μπας και γνωριζει κανενας να μας ενημερωσει.

σε όσους δεν εχει περασει το 6μηνο, θα συνεχισουμε να πληρώνουμε τη παλια τιμη μεχρι να περασει ?

----------


## A_gamer

> Ε, λογικά άμα είναι να καταργήσουνε τα 768 θα σας κάνουνε bump όλους στα 1024, δεν φαντάζομαι να κρατήσουν μερικούς στα 768 έτσι για τιμωρία.


Φυσικά και θα αναβαθμιστούν όλοι, εκτός κι αν ο ISP προτιμήσει να τους κρατήσει εκεί που είναι λόγω προσφοράς.

Και πιστέψτε με, μετά από αυτό που έπαθε η Forthnet δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση...

----------


## guzel

> πες μας και τα ξεκαθαρα οραματα των ιδιωτων μπας και αλαξοπιστησουμε.


εταιριες με τεχνολογιεσ αιχμης .γραμμες μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας .νεες τεχνολογιες FTTH ,IPTV..αξιοπιστο παροχο συγχρονων υπηρεσιων και παντα με σεβασμο στον συνδρομητη...

δεν νομιζω οτι ο μεγαλυτερος τηλ. παροχος στην ελλαδα μας σεβαστηκε ποτε..

----------


## Jazzer

> Εξάλλου ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του και πληρώνει γι αυτές χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι είναι εξυπνότερος ή πιο βλάκας  από κάποιον άλλο.


 :One thumb up: 
Να και ένας φίλος που μιλάει και σκέφτεται σωστά σαν πελάτης, χωρίς εμπάθεια και συμπεριφορά οπαδού.
*Πολλοί ξεχνάνε ότι είναι πελάτες και τίποτα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από αυτό.*
Και τον ΟΤΕ και τους άλλους παρόχους τους πληρώνουμε, δεν χρειάζονται παλαμάκια αλλά ούτε και εμπάθειες ! :No no:

----------


## capricorn

ας κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηξη!

φοιτητικό diodos otenet 768 θα αναβαθμιστεί και αυτό σε 1024?

ναι? ή όχι?

----------


## argonaut

> guzel  εσυ και πολοι αλλοι δεν καταλαβατε οτι μεχρι πριν λιγα χρονια ο οτε επιτελουσε κοινωνικο εργο.σκεψου π.χ. την γιαγιακα του ορεινου η νησιωτικου χωριου.η μονη της επαφη με τον εξω κοσμο ειναι ο οτε και η tv.οι εναλακτικοι αυτα τα εχουν γραμμενα,και το μονο κριτηριο τους ειναι το κερδος(και καλα κανουν,ελευθερη οικονομια διαλεξαμε).Ειναι επισης γνωστο οτι χαριν του οτε αναπτυχθηκαν με λαμογιες του τυπου νοικιαζω μια γραμμη και την επινοικιαζω σε εκατο πελατες μου(στην τηλεφωνια).μην κρινεται με τα τωρινα δεδομενα τον οτε και προπαντως μην υποστηριζεται λαμογια σαν τον sawiris(αν χρειαστει θα σας γραψω μερικα για τον ''κυριο'' αυτο)


Έλεος με το κοινωνικό έργο.

Έλεος με τα παπαγαλάκια του ΟΤΕ εδώ μέσα.

Τα δίκτυα τα πληρώσαμε μία φορά ως φορολογούμενοι.
Και νομίζω ότι τα χρυσοπληρώσαμε για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται ο χαλκός σήμερα.

Πέρα από τα χρήματα, δείξαμε απεριόριστη υπομονή. Περάσαμε ατελείωτες ταλαιπωρίες.
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τις εποχές όπου για να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι έπρεπε να περιμένεις 2 και 3 χρόνια. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι για υπεραστικά έπρεπε να πάμε στα κεντρικά γραφεία και στου θαλάμους του ΟΤΕ.
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι πέρναμε τηλέφωνο από τα περίπτερα με μετρητές. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τα κόκκινα τηλέφωνα που λειτουργούσαν με δίφραγκα (αν θυμάται κανένας τα δίφραγκα).

Επί πλέον πληρώσαμε ακόμη μία φορά τον ΟΤΕ ως συνδρομητές με τα υπέρογκα τέλη του (πάγια και τέλη χρήσης). Ακόμη μέχρι πρόσφατα πληρώναμε αδρά ως χρήστες dial-up.

Όλα αυτά τα χρήματα, οι χαμένες ώρες πιάσανε τόπο;

Ή μήπως πληρώναμε για:

Να αποκτήσει ο ΟΤΕ μία τεράστια ακίνητη περιουσία. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο μεγαλύτερο ιδιοκτήτης ακινήτης περιουσίας στην Ελλάδα αμέσως μετά από την Εκκλησία (κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό).




> Ο μεγαλύτερος «άσος» στο μανίκι του προέδρου και διευθύνοντος συμβούλου του ΟΤΕ είναι η ακίνητη περιουσία του Οργανισμού. Το «χαρτοφυλάκιο ακινήτων» του ΟΤΕ είναι το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο στην Ελλάδα μετά το αντίστοιχο της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδας και από την αξιοποίησή τους από την ΟΤΕ Estate αναμένεται να εισέλθουν εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια στα ταμεία του ΟΤΕ.
> ..........
> Η λογιστική αξία των ακινήτων του Οργανισμού αγγίζει τα *500 εκατ. ευρώ* και περιλαμβάνει πάνω από *2.500 ακίνητα* και χιλιάδες στρέμματα γης.


Νέες πηγές εσόδων αναζητεί ο ΟΤΕ, Ημερησία
Την εθελούσια έξοδο του προσωπικού που είχε συσσωρευτεί. Κόστος της εθελουσίας του 2005: περίπου 1,5 δις Ευρώ από τα οποία ως φορολογούμενοι θα πληρώσουμε τα *390 εκατομμύρια*.
Τους μισθούς των διευθυντικών στελεχών αλλά και των υπαλλήλων του.
Ξέρετε ότι τα ανώτερα στελέχη στοιχίζουν στον Οργανισμό *90.000 Ευρώ* τον χρόνο;

Γιατί τόσο κοστίζουν ακόμη 666 εργαζόμενοι στους οποίους θα αναγνωριστούν τα χρόνια της στρατιωτικής θητείας ως συντάξιμα και οι οποίοι επίσης οδεύουν προς την εθελουσία.




> Καλά πληροφορημένες πηγές ανέφεραν ότι ο πρόεδρος του ΟΤΕ, κ. Παναγής Βουρλούμης, είναι αποφασισμένος, ακόμη και αν η δικαστική απόφαση είναι αρνητική για τους 700, να αναγνωρίσει δύο πλασματικά έτη εργασίας και να τους συνταξιοδοτήσει. Ο λόγος: καθένας από αυτούς κοστίζει περί τις 90.000 ευρώ ετησίως στον Οργανισμό, ενώ κάθε νεοπροσλαμβανόμενος κοστίζει το 1/3.


Φεύγουν και οι άλλοι «700» του OTE που είχαν εξαιρεθεί της εθελουσίας, Καθημερινή


Για ποιό κοινωνικό έργο μιλάμε;

Σε ποιό εργαζόμενο σήμερα χαρίζουν 2 χρόνια σύνταξης;

Ποιός είναι το *παράσιτο* ή μάλλον το *καρκίνωμα*;

----------


## traderman

ε να μιλας για σεβασμο απο εναλακτικους εισαι πολυ εμπαθης ρε φιλε.και ολες αυτες τις τεχνολογιες αιχμης που τις ειδες?

----------


## jap

> Φυσικά και θα αναβαθμιστούν όλοι, εκτός κι αν ο ISP προτιμήσει να τους κρατήσει εκεί που είναι λόγω προσφοράς.
> 
> Και πιστέψτε με, μετά από αυτό που έπαθε η Forthnet δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση...


Με πρόλαβες, κι εγώ τώρα είδα το post του Πύρρου και θα απαντούσα το ίδιο.

Το μέτωπο είναι ΟΤΕ από τη μία και Forthnet/HOL από την άλλη. Να προβλέψω ότι σύντομα θα δούμε χαζές αντιδιαφημίσεις όπως της HOL και από τη Forthnet; Οι υπόλοιποι είτε έχουν καεί από παλιά (Tellas-Vivodi), είτε ποτέ δεν κέρδισαν την εμπιστοσύνη (On), είτε είναι πολύ μικροί (Net1), είτε της πλάκας (Lannet).

Επειδή πάντα θα έβαζα shared, για λόγους αξιοπιστίας τηλεφωνίας, δηλαδή για μένα δεν υφίσταται θέμα παγίου, και επειδή λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης τα 8 είναι λίγο-πολύ το όριο, καταλαβαίνετε όλοι πού θα μείνω. Αν μεθαύριο ωριμάσει ο ανταγωνισμός και βγει και η μεγάλη κόκκινη με καθαρά σταθερή τηλεφωνία, θα το σκεφτώ για οριστική αποχώρηση από ΟΤΕ, μέχρι τότε...

----------


## guzel

> Έλεος με το κοινωνικό έργο.
> 
> Έλεος με τα παπαγαλάκια του ΟΤΕ εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Τα δίκτυα τα πληρώσαμε μία φορά ως φορολογούμενοι.
> Και νομίζω ότι τα χρυσοπληρώσαμε για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται ο χαλκός σήμερα.
> 
> Πέρα από τα χρήματα, δείξαμε απεριόριστη υπομονή. Περάσαμε ατελείωτες ταλαιπωρίες.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τις εποχές όπου για να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι έπρεπε να περιμένεις 2 και 3 χρόνια. 
> ...





αψογος  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :One thumb up: 

ορισμενοι ξεχνουν πολυ ευκολα απ οτι φενεται. τις ταχυτητες αυτες θα επρεπε να τις ειχε πολυ καιρο πριν..ευτυχως που βρεθηκαν οι εναλλακτικοι και εδωσαν 24mb διαφορετικα θα βλεπατε 24mb απο τον οτε το 2050..*τα μπραβο αξιζουν στους εναλλακτικους και οχι στον οτε* μολις εμφανιστηκαν οι εναλλακτικοι πηγε μπροστα η ευρυζωνικοτητα στην ελλαδα... για πιον οτε μιλαμε και πιο κοινωνικο εργο που επι χρονια ειμασταν στην τελευταια θεση εξαιτιας του ..ελεορ πια

----------


## traderman

argonaut πρωτα -πρωτα προσεχε πως μιλας.κανεις δεν ειναι παπαγαλακι κανενος και παντως οχι εγω.σου επαναλαμβανω να πας στα χωρια της επαρχιας να τους μιλησεις για εναλακτικους.

----------


## jap

> εταιριες με τεχνολογιεσ αιχμης .γραμμες μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας .νεες τεχνολογιες FTTH ,IPTV..αξιοπιστο παροχο συγχρονων υπηρεσιων και παντα με σεβασμο στον συνδρομητη...


 :ROFL:  Νάσαι καλά, μας έκανες και γελάσαμε. Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υπερασπίζομαι τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι σε ποια εταιρεία μπορεί να αναφέρεσαι. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι αυτός που είναι και δεν αλλάζει εύκολα, το μεγάλο του πρόβλημα είναι το ημιμαθές και απρόθυμο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, και η αγκύλωση λόγω γιγαντισμού, αλλά δεν έχω πειστεί ότι διαφέρουν και πολύ οι εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## STARJOHN

:One thumb up:

----------


## panoc

> aσου επαναλαμβανω να πας στα χωρια της επαρχιας να τους μιλησεις για εναλακτικους.


ποια χωρια?
μου εφτιαξες το βραδυ, παλι γελασα.
πρωτα στις πολεις να ερθουν, όταν και αν ερθουν.
ακους εκει χωρια... εκει θα δουν εναλλακτικους οταν τα εγγονια μου θα ειναι στην ηλικια μου.

----------


## guzel

> Νάσαι καλά, μας έκανες και γελάσαμε. Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υπερασπίζομαι τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι σε ποια εταιρεία μπορεί να αναφέρεσαι. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι αυτός που είναι και δεν αλλάζει εύκολα, το μεγάλο του πρόβλημα είναι το ημιμαθές και απρόθυμο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, και η αγκύλωση λόγω γιγαντισμού, αλλά δεν έχω πειστεί ότι διαφέρουν και πολύ οι εναλλακτικοί.


αν δεν υπηρχαν οι εναλλακτικοι θα εισουν ακομη στον οτε με max ταχυτητα τα 2mbps

δεν ειδα ποτε τον οτε να κανει την πρωτη κινηση απλα μετα ααπο μηνες αναγκαστηκα ακολουθουσε.

----------


## nm96027

> Να και ένας φίλος που μιλάει και σκέφτεται σωστά σαν πελάτης, χωρίς εμπάθεια και συμπεριφορά οπαδού.
> *Πολλοί ξεχνάνε ότι είναι πελάτες και τίποτα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από αυτό.*
> Και τον ΟΤΕ και τους άλλους παρόχους τους πληρώνουμε, δεν χρειάζονται παλαμάκια αλλά ούτε και εμπάθειες !


Το εχω γραψει και εγω πιο πανω και θα πω παλι πως συμφωνω:
πελάτες ειμαστε ολοι και ο καθένας κανει τις αγοραστικες επιλογες που ταιριάζουν στο πορτοφολι του και τις αναγκες του.

----------


## Νικαετός

Όπως και να έχει το νήμα έφτασε τις 30 σελίδες, χωρίς να έχει γίνει επίσημη ανακοίνωση ακόμα. 

Οι νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ είναι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτες, όλα τα άλλα (υπέρ και κατά του ΟΤΕ) τα έχουμε συζητήσει πολλές φορές. 

Ο κάθε χρήστης κάνει τις επιλογές του (όπου υπάρχουν) - μην ξεχνάτε πως στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος (γεωγραφικά) της χώρας η λύση ΟΤΕ είναι ΜΟΝΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ.  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Πέρα από τα χρήματα, δείξαμε απεριόριστη υπομονή. Περάσαμε ατελείωτες ταλαιπωρίες.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τις εποχές όπου για να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι έπρεπε να περιμένεις 2 και 3 χρόνια.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι για υπεραστικά έπρεπε να πάμε στα κεντρικά γραφεία και στου θαλάμους του ΟΤΕ.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι πέρναμε τηλέφωνο από τα περίπτερα με μετρητές.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τα κόκκινα τηλέφωνα που λειτουργούσαν με δίφραγκα (αν θυμάται κανένας τα δίφραγκα).


Είναι εντελώς άκυρο να μιλάς για αυτά που έκανε ο ΟΤΕ στο παρελθόν - εξίσου άκυρο με το να αναφέρεσαι στο ότι είναι καθολικός πάροχος τηλεφωνίας ως "κοινωνικό έργο" (λες και θα το έκανε αν μπορούσε, μα ίδια κάλυψη με το ADSL θα είχε). Για το ADSL το καταλαβαίνω κάπως.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω, argonaut, είναι ότι με το να απαντάς σε ένα "επιχείρημα" με ένα άλλο "επιχείρημα" (τα εισαγωγικά τα έβαλα εσκεμμένα) δεν πρόκειται να κερδίσεις τίποτα.

----------


## tseritse

[QUOTE=argonaut;1640091]Έλεος με το κοινωνικό έργο.

Έλεος με τα παπαγαλάκια του ΟΤΕ εδώ μέσα.

Τα δίκτυα τα πληρώσαμε μία φορά ως φορολογούμενοι.
Και νομίζω ότι τα χρυσοπληρώσαμε για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται ο χαλκός σήμερα.

Πέρα από τα χρήματα, δείξαμε απεριόριστη υπομονή. Περάσαμε ατελείωτες ταλαιπωρίες.
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τις εποχές όπου για να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι έπρεπε να περιμένεις 2 και 3 χρόνια. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι για υπεραστικά έπρεπε να πάμε στα κεντρικά γραφεία και στου θαλάμους του ΟΤΕ.
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι πέρναμε τηλέφωνο από τα περίπτερα με μετρητές. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τα κόκκινα τηλέφωνα που λειτουργούσαν με δίφραγκα (αν θυμάται κανένας τα δίφραγκα).

Επί πλέον πληρώσαμε ακόμη μία φορά τον ΟΤΕ ως συνδρομητές με τα υπέρογκα τέλη του (πάγια και τέλη χρήσης). Ακόμη μέχρι πρόσφατα πληρώναμε αδρά ως χρήστες dial-up.

Όλα αυτά τα χρήματα, οι χαμένες ώρες πιάσανε τόπο;

+1
Στο "κοινωνικό" έργο σίγουρα περιλαμβάνονται κ οι χιλιάδες προσληψεις προς εξυπηρέτηση ημετέρων.... εχ συγνώμην προς μείωση της  ανεργίας ήθελα να πω.
Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ , πέρα από την πλάκα , πρόσφερε ΚΑΙ κοινωνικό έργο (η γριούλα στο χωριό μπλα μπλα ) και  από τα 56k  μας πήγε στην εποχή του adsl  ΑΛΛΑ μην ξεχνάτε : 
ο ΟΤΕ είναι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ επιχείρηση , που σημαίνει ότι έχει την υποχρέωση να προσφέρει σε ΟΛΟΥΣ το κοινωνικό αγαθό της ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ενώ οι πάροχοι ιδιωτική επιχείρηση και όπου γουστάρουν εξυπηρετούν . 

Από κει και πέρα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά και δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω "προς τι το μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός" :
Η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ είναι πέρα ως πέρ α θετικότατη αλλά πάλι παραμένει ακρίβοτερη η προσφορά του από τους ανταγωνιστές.

Όποιος δεν καλύπτεται από άλλο πάροχο ή ΘΕΩΡΕΙ τον ΟΤΕ πιο αξοιπιστο θα παραμείνει ή θα ξαναγυρίσει στον ΟΤΕ.

Οι μειώσεις τιμών και οι αυξήσεις ταχυτήτων (με τα όποια έστω προβλήματα προς το παρόν ) έχει μόνο ΕΝΑΝ κερδισμένο : τον καταναλωτή .

----------


## Giama

> Φυσικά και θα αναβαθμιστούν όλοι, εκτός κι αν ο ISP προτιμήσει να τους κρατήσει εκεί που είναι λόγω προσφοράς.
> 
> Και πιστέψτε με, μετά από αυτό που έπαθε η Forthnet δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση...


Πλάκα πλάκα θα δικαιωθούν επιτέλους και αυτοί της προσφοράς 1ης Ιουνίου 2006 που μετά την αναβάθμιση τους είχαν κάνει 768 αντί 1024. Επιτέλους θα γίνουν 1024!!!  :Worthy:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Έλεος με το κοινωνικό έργο.
> 
> 
> 
> Πέρα από τα χρήματα, δείξαμε απεριόριστη υπομονή. Περάσαμε ατελείωτες ταλαιπωρίες.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τις εποχές όπου για να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι έπρεπε να περιμένεις 2 και 3 χρόνια. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι για υπεραστικά έπρεπε να πάμε στα κεντρικά γραφεία και στου θαλάμους του ΟΤΕ.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι πέρναμε τηλέφωνο από τα περίπτερα με μετρητές. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τα κόκκινα τηλέφωνα που λειτουργούσαν με δίφραγκα (αν θυμάται κανένας τα δίφραγκα).



ναι και η προγιαγιά μου το 1800 πήγαινε με γαϊδουράκι
Δεν υπηρχαν αυτοκινητα 

Ωραιο σκεπτικό

----------


## jap

> αν δεν υπηρχαν οι εναλλακτικοι θα εισουν ακομη στον οτε με max ταχυτητα τα 2mbps


είμαι ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ, όπως κι εσύ. Προσπάθησα 2 φορές με εναλλακτικούς και ακύρωσα την αίτηση και στις 2, για διαφορετικούς πολύ σημαντικούς κάθε φορά λόγους κι όχι απλά τη μεγάλη αναμονή. 




> δεν ειδα ποτε τον οτε να κανει την πρωτη κινηση απλα μετα ααπο μηνες αναγκαστηκα ακολουθουσε.


Μοναδική δική μου ένσταση σε αυτό είναι ότι πρώτη κίνηση δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται μια όχι πιλοτική, αλλά σε beta επίπεδο υπηρεσία (δηλ. στου κασίδη το κεφάλι) με λειψές και προβληματικές υπηρεσίες και κυρίως με ανύπαρκτη εμπειρία και υποστήριξη. Αυτό ισχύει για τους περισσότερους εναλλακτικούς και το έζησαν πάρα πολλοί στο πετσί τους.

........Auto merged post: jap added 1 Minutes and 56 Seconds later........




> Πλάκα πλάκα θα δικαιωθούν επιτέλους και αυτοί της προσφοράς 1ης Ιουνίου 2006 που μετά την αναβάθμιση τους είχαν κάνει 768 αντί 1024. Επιτέλους θα γίνουν 1024!!!




Off Topic


		έχει μείνει άραγε κανείς από αυτούς στη Forthnet μετά από αυτήν την κοροϊδία? εγώ την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια

----------


## illmater

κάποια στιγμή βέβαια πρέπει να σταματήσει και αυτή η ξεφτίλα της εξάμηνης δέσμευσης της τιμής, και να αναπροσαρμόζονται οι τιμές στις τρέχουσες.Ολοι αυτοί που πήγαν πρόσφατα στα 8 mbit θα πληρώνουν κερατιάτικα μέχρι να λήξει το εξάμηνο, μεγάλη ξεφτίλα.

----------


## ababapanos

έχω ένα "οτενετ" on dsl kit που ενεργοποιήθηκε 28.6.07 πήρα τηλ και μου είπαν ότι το συμβόλαιο είναι 6+6 .

εγώ δεν θέλω να καθίσω 12 μήνες. τους ηπα ότι θέλω 6 μήνες , και να διακόψω και να το κάνω connx με την νεα προσφορα στα 24. και μου είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ζητήσω διακοπή σύνδεσης, γιατί έχει βγει νέος νομος, και μπορώ λέει να πάρω στο 134 και να ζητήσω να γίνει μετατροπή του "οτενετ" on dsl κιτ σε conx. 
Είναι σίγουρα όντως έτσι?

----------


## Giama

> κάποια στιγμή βέβαια πρέπει να σταματήσει και αυτή η ξεφτίλα της εξάμηνης δέσμευσης της τιμής, και να αναπροσαρμόζονται οι τιμές στις τρέχουσες.Ολοι αυτοί που πήγαν πρόσφατα στα 8 mbit θα πληρώνουν κερατιάτικα μέχρι να λήξει το εξάμηνο, μεγάλη ξεφτίλα.


Στην προηγούμενη προσφορά θυμάμαι ότι αν βρισκόσουν ήδη σε άλλο πακέτο πακέτο Conn-X μπορούσες να μπεις στην νέα -τότε- προσφορά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, απλά η χρονική δέσμευση των 6 μηνών ανανεωνόταν και άρχιζε να μετράει από την ημέρα που έκανες τη μετάβαση στη νέα προσφορά.
Δηλαδή με την 6μηνη δέσμευση ναι μεν δεν μπορείς να πας σε άλλο πάροχο μέχρι να τελειώσει το 6μηνο, μπορείς όμως να επωφεληθείς νέας προσφοράς Conn-X με προϋπόθεση την ανανέωση της 6μηνης δέσμευσής σου.

Τί θα ισχύσει τώρα δεν ξέρω, αλλά γιατί να μην ισχύσει το ίδιο;

----------


## eliasbbl

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον argonaut,αυτα που τραβουσαμε τοσα χρονια με τον ΟΤΕ δεν ειναι ευκολο να τα ξεχασεις,αλλα και τον χρησιμοποιουσαν ,οπως ολες τις μεγαλες δημοσιες επιχειρησεις(βλεπε την κατασταση της ΟΛυμπιακης) οι εκαστωτε κυβερνησεις για βολεμα ημετερων! 
 Εγω παντως ειχα ενα μπαρμπα τοτε στον οτε,πηρα δευτερη γραμμη σε πολυ δυσκολη περιοχη,την οποια μεταπουλησα το 1987 για 250.000 δρχ!!!,ποσο φανταστικο εκεινη την εποχη,ο μισθος ηταν 30.000!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## illmater

> Στην προηγούμενη προσφορά θυμάμαι ότι αν βρισκόσουν ήδη σε άλλο πακέτο πακέτο Conn-X μπορούσες να μπεις στην νέα -τότε- προσφορά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, απλά η χρονική δέσμευση των 6 μηνών ανανεωνόταν και άρχιζε να μετράει από την ημέρα που έκανες τη μετάβαση στη νέα προσφορά.
> Δηλαδή με την 6μηνη δέσμευση ναι μεν δεν μπορείς να πας σε άλλο πάροχο μέχρι να τελειώσει το 6μηνο, μπορείς όμως να επωφεληθείς νέας προσφοράς Conn-X με προϋπόθεση την ανανέωση της 6μηνης δέσμευσής σου.
> 
> Τί θα ισχύσει τώρα δεν ξέρω, αλλά γιατί να μην ισχύσει το ίδιο;


Αυτό ισχύει μόνο αν αναβαθμίσεις σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, αμά θές να παραμείνεις στην υπάρχουσα με τις νέες τιμές δεν μπορείς,  θα πληρώνεις με τον παλιό τιμοκατάλογο μέχρι να λήξει το εξάμηνο.

----------


## sdikr

> οσοι θεωρουν προσφορες τις παραπανω τιμες θα τους πω περαστικα... δεν θα παρουμε.. θα μεινουμε στις καλυτερες τιμες ,χωρις παγια και φυσικα με περισσοτερες υπηρεσιες στην καλυτερη κ ευγενικη εξυπηρετηση 
> 
> τοσους μηνες για να δωσει 24mb ο οτε? παντα ενα βημα πισω..


Θα ξεκολήσεις επιτέλους;
*πάγιο*  κάτι που πληρώνω βρέξει χιονίσει 
Ποια εξυπηρέτηση;

----------


## traderman

sdikr το παιδι δεν ειναι συνομιλιτης.ειναι απλως οπαδος

----------


## lewton

> Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι αν καταργηθεί η κλάση 768, τότε κλάση 1 γίνεται η 1024, 2 η 2048, και 3 η 4096...
> 
> Που σημαίνει, εκτός και αν κατάλαβα λάθος, ότι στα ADSL 1 DSLAM θα παρέχεται και η ταχύτητα 4096


Όχι απαραίτητα.
Μόνο οι 768 θα γίνουν 1024.

----------


## karetsos

ωραία συζήτηση γίνεται εδώ.

προφανώς υπάρχουν:
αυτοί που εναντιώνονται στον ΟΤΕ
αυτοί που εναντιώνονται στις άλλες εταιρίες-παρόχους
αυτοί που απλά θέλουν φτηνό ADSL
αυτοί που απλά θέλουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες
αυτοί που θέλουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες αλλά σε φτηνή τιμη
αυτοί που ζουν στην Αθηνά-Θεσ/νίκη
αυτοί που ζουν στην επαρχία
αυτοί που ζουν σε περιοχές χωρίς DSL και θέλουν
αυτοί που θέλουν DSL χωρίς προβλήματα, διακοπές κτλ.
αυτοί που θέλουν προβλήματα αλλά με καλό helpdesk
αυτοί που δεν θέλουν πάγιο
αυτοί που θέλουν πάγιο αλλά με δωρεάν κλήσεις
αυτοί που.......

έλεος, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να συμφωνήσουμε.

ούτε πρόκειται μία μόνο εταιρία ή ένα μόνο προϊόν να μας καλύψει όλους.

 :Wink: 
+ θετική η μείωση τιμών
+ θετική η αύξηση ταχύτητας
- αρνητική η αργή εξάπλωση του DSL σε όλες τι περιοχές της Ελλάδας

----------


## lewton

> Σε όλους έχεις πάγια,  η διαφορά είναι στο τι απολαμβάνεις,   αυτό έχει να κάνει με υπηρεσίες, υποστήριξη, ταχύτητα
> 
> ΥΓ ακόμα και σε εναλλακτικό να είσαι πάλι πληρώνεις εμέσα πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ για την συντήρηση


Πάντως χάρη στους εναλλακτικούς πιέστηκε ο ΟΤΕ και έκανε αυτές τις μειώσεις τιμών.
Και όποιος δεν το βλέπει έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με τα γκρίζα κύτταρα του κεφαλιού του.

----------


## sdikr

> ωραία συζήτηση γίνεται εδώ.
> 
> προφανώς υπάρχουν:
> αυτοί που εναντιώνονται στον ΟΤΕ
> αυτοί που εναντιώνονται στις άλλες εταιρίες-παρόχους
> αυτοί που απλά θέλουν φτηνό ADSL
> αυτοί που απλά θέλουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες
> αυτοί που θέλουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες αλλά σε φτηνή τιμη
> αυτοί που ζουν στην Αθηνά-Θεσ/νίκη
> ...



Μα έχουν ADSL,μέσω ΟΤΕ

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως χάρη στους εναλλακτικούς πιέστηκε ο ΟΤΕ και έκανε αυτές τις μειώσεις τιμών.
> Και όποιος δεν το βλέπει έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με τα γκρίζα κύτταρα του κεφαλιού του.


Γκρίζα κύταρα δεν έχω,  έχω  άλλο χρώμα,  
κανείς δεν είπε οτι λόγο εναλλακτικών δεν έχουμε καλύτερες τιμές,  αλλά εγω εδώ στην επαρχία (Θεσσαλονίκη)  το είδα πρόσφατα,  δεν θέλω να σου πω περι χρώματα

----------


## lewton

> Ρε παιδιά προς τί ο πόλεμος τως 2 στρατοπέδων "Εναλλακτικοί vs OTE" ?
> Πρέπει όλοι μας να καταλάβουμε ότι η μείωση τιμών του ΟΤΕ,μας συμφέρει όλους,με διαφορετική έννοια και προοπτική βέβαια, είτε είμαστε σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο είτε στον ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ....


Αυτό λέμε και μερικοί ακόμα, αλλά είμαστε θλιβερή μειοψηφία.
Βγήκαν όλοι οι καταπιεσμένοι χρόνων σε αυτό το thread, και προσπαθούν να μας δείξουν ότι τώρα δικαιώνονται για το ότι δεν είχαν φύγει από τον ΟΤΕ.
Καταλαβαίνεις τι ψυχολογικά κουβαλάει ο καθένας.  :Wink:

----------


## kourkos

αληθεια ποιος ειτανε αρωστος στον ΟΤΕ και εβγαλε αυτες τις τιμες ;  :Razz: 


παντως μπραβο στον κ.ΟΤΕ

εδω Βεροια δεν γνωριζω αν δινει ακομα 24αρα αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εντος ημερων θα ειναι οκ . δοξα το θεο εδω βεροια δεν εχουμε σοβαρα προβληματα και ειμαι υπερ-ευχαριστημενος

----------


## lewton

> Γκρίζα κύταρα δεν έχω,  έχω  άλλο χρώμα,


Γκρίζα έχεις, believe me.  :Wink: 





> κανείς δεν είπε οτι λόγο εναλλακτικών δεν έχουμε καλύτερες τιμές,  αλλά εγω εδώ στην επαρχία (Θεσσαλονίκη)  το είδα πρόσφατα,


Όλες οι μειώσεις του ΟΤΕ που έχουν γίνει από πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι έχουν γίνει ως απάντηση στους εναλλακτικούς. Επομένως έχεις επηρεαστεί και εσύ, κι ας μην καλυπτόσουν.
Αν επιμένεις να μην το βλέπεις, είναι δικό σου θέμα.






> δεν θέλω να σου πω περι χρώματα


Παρακαλώ;
Βορειοελλαδίτικη έκφραση είναι και αυτό;  :What..?:

----------


## D_J_V

Δε κουβαλάμε ψυχολογικά, απλά ΔΕ θέλαμε να αποκτήσουμε μπλέκοντας με τους εναλλακτικούς!
Κάναμε υπομονή 1 χρόνο και τώρα σιγά-σιγά δικαιωνόμαστε...
Βλέπαμε το ΧΑΟΣ γύρω μας και απλά περιμέναμε...
Τώρα περιμένουμε να δούμε πόσοι σε 1 χρόνο θα ζητάνε να γυρίσουν πίσω στον ΟΤΕ ...

----------


## rho

> ... η γιαγια μου 70 χρονων θελει πως και πως να φυγει απο τον οτε και να μην πληρωνει παγια.. φαντασου


Να δεις τι μου θυμίζει αυτο.... Α! Ναι! Το κράξιμο που έφαγε ένας γνωστός εναλλακτικός από την Γ.Γ. Καταναλωτή επειδή πήρε μια γιαγιά 80 ετών και τις έκλεισε τηλεφωνικώς συμβόλαιο λέγοντας της ότι δεν θα πληρώνει πάγια ΟΤΕ. Το ακούσαμε με τα αφτιά μας καμια 500αριά άτομα την περασμένη τρίτη στην Ημερίδα της ΕΕΤΤ. 

Και ποια η δικαιολογία του εναλλακτικού παρόχου; "Αφου - θεωρητικά - η 80χρονη μπορει και ψηφίζει γιατι να μην μπορουμε να τις κάνουμε τηλεφωνικώς συμβόλαιο;"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Νομίζω ότι βρήκαμε την εξαπατηθείσα γιαγιάκα. 




> εταιριες με τεχνολογιεσ αιχμης .γραμμες μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας .νεες τεχνολογιες FTTH ,IPTV..αξιοπιστο παροχο συγχρονων υπηρεσιων και παντα με σεβασμο στον συνδρομητη.....


Και μετά χτύπησε το ξυπνητήρι.  :Hammered:  :Hammered:  :Hammered: 




> Πέρα από τα χρήματα, δείξαμε απεριόριστη υπομονή. Περάσαμε ατελείωτες ταλαιπωρίες.


Ακούω φωνές χαροκαμένους πελάτες tων εναλλακτικών! 




> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τις εποχές όπου για να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι έπρεπε να περιμένεις 2 και 3 χρόνια.


Παλιάαααα! Τώρα περιμένες κανα 20ήμερο στον εναλλακτικό χωρίς τηλέφωνο και μερικές ώρες το μηνα χωρίς συνδεση. 




> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι για υπεραστικά έπρεπε να πάμε στα κεντρικά γραφεία και στου θαλάμους του ΟΤΕ.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας ότι πέρναμε τηλέφωνο από τα περίπτερα με μετρητές. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τα κόκκινα τηλέφωνα που λειτουργούσαν με δίφραγκα (αν θυμάται κανένας τα δίφραγκα).


Μπορεις να το κάνεις ακόμη πιο λύσσα και να μας πεις τότε που φορούσες τα αρκοδοτόμαρα και έστελνες σηματα με καπνο.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Νομίζω ότι τα ξύλα για το άναμα της φωτιάς τότε τα προμήθευε επίσης ο ΟΤΕ





> Επί πλέον πληρώσαμε ακόμη μία φορά τον ΟΤΕ ως συνδρομητές με τα υπέρογκα τέλη του (πάγια και τέλη χρήσης). Ακόμη μέχρι πρόσφατα πληρώναμε αδρά ως χρήστες dial-up.


Όντως! Διότι ακόμη ο Υψιστος δεν είχε αποφασίσει να στείλει τους Μεσσίες του στην Γη. 




> Όλα αυτά τα χρήματα, οι χαμένες ώρες πιάσανε τόπο;
> 
> Ή μήπως πληρώναμε για:
> 
> [LIST=1][*]Να αποκτήσει ο ΟΤΕ μία τεράστια ακίνητη περιουσία. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο μεγαλύτερο ιδιοκτήτης ακινήτης περιουσίας στην Ελλάδα αμέσως μετά από την Εκκλησία (κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό).


Αν νόμιζες ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα σου έδινε οικόπεδο η διαμέρισμα στο Α/Κ Ψυχικού, κατί λάθος έκανες! Τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ πλήρωνες, όχι την Εργατική Εστία.





> [*]Τους μισθούς των διευθυντικών στελεχών αλλά και των υπαλλήλων του.
> Ξέρετε ότι τα ανώτερα στελέχη στοιχίζουν στον Οργανισμό *90.000 Ευρώ* τον χρόνο;


Στους εναλλακτικούς η προσφορά εργασίας των στελεχών και των υπαλλήλων είναι εθελοντική, ή μήπως πληρώνονται λιγότερο από του ΟΤΕτζήδες; Προφανώς και δεν ίσχύει τίποτε από τα δύο. Αρα και τα μισθολόγια των εναλλακτικών εσυ τα πληρώνεις. 

Και για να μην το κουράζουμε άλλο. Όσο και δίκιο να έχεις σε ελάχιστα θέματα (εθελουσία ΟΤΕ) το χάνεις με την εμπάθειά σου σε όλα τα προηγούμενα. 




> Εγω παντως ειχα ενα μπαρμπα τοτε στον οτε,πηρα δευτερη γραμμη σε πολυ δυσκολη περιοχη,την οποια μεταπουλησα το 1987 για 250.000 δρχ!!!,ποσο φανταστικο εκεινη την εποχη,ο μισθος ηταν 30.000!!


Ενδιαφέρον και μόνο το γεγονός ότι το καυχιέσαι κι όλας.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## al0000

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο ΟΤΕ.
Με έχει ταλαιπωρήσει τόσο πολύ στο παρελθόν που δεν ασχολούμαι.

----------


## ababapanos

οπου υπαρχουν περιοχες που τα κεντρα τους υποστυριζουν  ταχυτητες 4 και 8 δεν σημαινει ταυτοχτρονα οτι θα υποστυριζουν και την 24 αν αυτη ειναι διαθεσιμη απο την δευτερα ας πουμε ? η απαιτηται επιπλεον αναβαθμιση?

----------


## al0000

> Τώρα περιμένουμε να δούμε πόσοι σε 1 χρόνο θα ζητάνε να γυρίσουν πίσω στον ΟΤΕ ...


Πρέπει να κάνεις πλάκα;

----------


## lewton

> Δε κουβαλάμε ψυχολογικά, απλά ΔΕ θέλαμε να αποκτήσουμε μπλέκοντας με τους εναλλακτικούς!
> Κάναμε υπομονή 1 χρόνο και τώρα σιγά-σιγά δικαιωνόμαστε...
> Βλέπαμε το ΧΑΟΣ γύρω μας και απλά περιμέναμε...
> Τώρα περιμένουμε να δούμε πόσοι σε 1 χρόνο θα ζητάνε να γυρίσουν πίσω στον ΟΤΕ ...


Εγώ πάλι που δεν έχω κολλήματα στη ζωή μου, είμαι εκεί που με συμφέρει τώρα. Όταν στο μέλλον θα με συμφέρει κάτι άλλο (ο ΟΤΕ, η Tellas, οτιδήποτε) θα πάω στο κάτι άλλο.

Αυτήν η τακτική ότι θα πάω από τώρα εκεί που δε με συμφέρει επειδή ένα μέντιουμ μου είπε ότι σε δύο χρόνια *ΘΑ* με συμφέρει μου ακούγεται κάπως... παράλογη. Αν διαφωνείς μαζί μου κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## D_J_V

Πάντως επειδή το έκανα κι εγώ...
Οσοι έχετε ΕΞΑΜΗΝΗ δέσμευση απλά πάρτε τηλέφωνο ΟΤΑΝ ανακοινωθούν ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ οι νεες τιμές και ζητήστε ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ σε ανώτερη ταχύτητα ΑΝ θέλετε... απλά θα ΞΑΝΑ ξεκινήσει η 6μηνη δέσμευση απο τη μέρα της αναβάθμισης...αλλιώς αν ΔΕ κάνετε κάτι θα χρεώνεστε με τις ΝΕΕΣ τιμές, ΜΗΝ ανησυχείτε!!
Το είχα τσεκάρει σε λογαριασμό μου ΠΡΙΝ και ΜΕΤΑ τις προηγούμενες μειώσεις...

----------


## lewton

> Παλιάαααα! Τώρα περιμένες κανα 20ήμερο στον εναλλακτικό χωρίς τηλέφωνο και μερικές ώρες το μηνα χωρίς συνδεση.


Χαρη θα περίμενα από εσένα περισσότερη σοβαρότητα στο τι γράφεις.
Ή μήπως να σου θυμήσω αυτό;

----------


## kubiak

> Ενδιαφέρον και μόνο το γεγονός ότι το καυχιέσαι κι όλας.


Σκέψου κάτι σαν τους μαυραγορίτες της κατοχής και είσαι μέσα...

----------


## D_J_V

Κάτι λίγο Off-topic...
To ρώτησα και πριν αλλα είχα κάνει λάθος...
Εχω το *USR9106* (οχι το 9108 που έγραψα πριν)... 
Αυτό κάνει για *8Mbit* και για *24ΜBit* ή να αγοράσω κάτι πιο σύγχρονο????

----------


## lewton

> Κάτι λίγο Off-topic...
> To ρώτησα και πριν αλλα είχα κάνει λάθος...
> Εχω το *USR9106* (οχι το 9108 που έγραψα πριν)... 
> Αυτό κάνει για *8Mbit* και για *24ΜBit* ή να αγοράσω κάτι πιο σύγχρονο????


Αυτό δεν κάνει.

----------


## anthoula

> Αυτό λέμε και μερικοί ακόμα, αλλά είμαστε θλιβερή μειοψηφία.
> Βγήκαν όλοι οι καταπιεσμένοι χρόνων σε αυτό το thread, και προσπαθούν να μας δείξουν ότι τώρα δικαιώνονται για το ότι δεν είχαν φύγει από τον ΟΤΕ.
> Καταλαβαίνεις τι ψυχολογικά κουβαλάει ο καθένας.


Είναι γνωστό ότι τα φόρα επιτελούν (και) ρόλο ψυχανάλυσης για πάσης φύσεως οπαδούς...




> Αν νόμιζες ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα σου έδινε οικόπεδο η διαμέρισμα στο Α/Κ Ψυχικού, κατί λάθος έκανες!


Τι το ιδιαίτερο έχει το εν λόγω Α/Κ;

Από μένα *διπλό μπράβο*, και στον ΟΤΕ και στους εναλλακτικούς, που καλώς ή κακώς ανέβασαν τον πήχυ των Mbps για να διαθέσει 24άρες και ο incumbent μας. Α, και να μην ξεχάσω, stimorol σε όσους διαλαλούν ότι θα είναι εγγυημένα...

----------


## D_J_V

> Αυτό δεν κάνει.


Ούτε ΜΟΝΟ για 8 ??

----------


## lewton

> Ούτε ΜΟΝΟ για 8 ??


Ψιλοδύσκολο.

----------


## saito

[QUOTE=tseritse;1640127]


> Έλεος με το κοινωνικό έργο.
> 
> Έλεος με τα παπαγαλάκια του ΟΤΕ εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Τα δίκτυα τα πληρώσαμε μία φορά ως φορολογούμενοι.
> Και νομίζω ότι τα χρυσοπληρώσαμε για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται ο χαλκός σήμερα.
> 
> Πέρα από τα χρήματα, δείξαμε απεριόριστη υπομονή. Περάσαμε ατελείωτες ταλαιπωρίες.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάται κανένας τις εποχές όπου για να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι έπρεπε να περιμένεις 2 και 3 χρόνια. 
> ...


ΕΛΕΟΣ κλασσικοι Ελληνες τσακωνομαστε οι εστω διαφωνουμε εντονως για τα συμφεροντα αλλονων μεγαλοεταιρειες .....,ομαδες και κομματα... .Ο,τι καει ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ εταιρεια σε θεματα μειωσηγς τιμων καλο σε ολους κανει γιατι δημιουργει νεα στανταρντ για τις υπολοιπες

----------


## ababapanos

οπου υπαρχουν περιοχες που τα κεντρα τους υποστυριζουν ταχυτητες 4 και 8 δεν σημαινει ταυτοχτρονα οτι θα υποστυριζουν και την 24 αν αυτη ειναι διαθεσιμη απο την δευτερα ας πουμε ? η απαιτηται επιπλεον αναβαθμιση?

----------


## polv

> Μα έχουν ADSL,μέσω ΟΤΕ


Αγαπητέ φίλε στην Μάνη Λακωνίας μέχρι και φέτος το καλοκαίρι δεν είχα ούτε PSTN να δουλέψω στο εξοχικό μου (μάλιστα το είχα αναφέρει σε κάποιο post eδώ που είχα κάνει)και σε ερώτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ μου είχαν πει ότι δεν ξέρουν πότε θα αλλάξουν το συγκεκριμένο κέντρο.
Πριν ένα μήνα που ήθελα να βάλω ADSL δώρο από το RAM και ρώτησα πάλι γιά το εξοχικό μου μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα.
Αρα δεν έχουν όλοι την δυνατότητα του INTERNET στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ TOY 2007.
Oσο γιά την μείωση τιμών ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ που υπάρχουν πλέον και αυτοί οι ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟΙ και ΑΣΤΕΙΟΙ ΕΝΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΙ (δες την υπογραφή μου) και πίεζουν μέσω του ανταγωνισμού τον ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ΕΠΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΤΕ  να κατεβάσει τις προκλητικές τιμές του........πάντως έχει δρόμο ακόμη.

----------


## baskon

Και απο μένα ένα μπραβο στον οτε για τις μειωσεις.Ελπίζω στην 24αρα να έχει 1 mbit upload αν και μάλλον δυσκολο το βλέπω αν κρίνεις απτο upload της 8αρας..
Αν το είχε κάνει πριν 2-3 μήνες δε θα είχα πάει σε vodafone shared απο το οποίο είμαι ικανοποιήμενος , αλλά δεν είμαι ικανοποιημενος απτην τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση οπου περιμενεις με τις ωρες..
Τωρα εννοειται ότι δε προκειται να ξαναλλαξω παροχο και να περιμενω πόσο καιρο πάλι,και ιδιως όσο δεν εχω προβληματα..
Για την επαρχια όπου ο οτε είναι σχεδον  μονοδρομος ήταν ότι καλύτερο αυτη η κινηση
Φυσικά αναμένουμε να δουμε και τη ποιοτητα τις 24αρας καθώς και πως θα ανταποκριθει ο οτε στη πολύ μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση που θα χουν η 4αρες και οι 8αρες καθώς οι τιμές επεσαν σε πολύ προσιτα επίπεδα για όλους....Ελπίζω να μην εφαρμοστουν πάλι μέθοδοι περιορισμού πακέτων κλπ...

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ αυτό που είπα για τις ταχύτητες, είναι:

Οι κλάσεις εξ' όσων θυμάμαι είναι 5. Τώρα, είναι 768 / 1024 / 2048  (Κ1 / Κ2 / Κ3 ή όπως λέγονται) + στα ADSL 2+ DSLAM P1 (4096) & P2 (8192).

Χωρίς να συζητάμε ότι θα γίνει διπλασιασμός, εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι θα υπάρχει:

1024 / 2048 / 4096 (Κ1 / Κ2 / Κ3) και 8192 / 24000 (Ρ1 / Ρ2).

Άρα, εκτός και αν κατάλαβα λάθος, τα ADSL1 DSLAM που υπάρχουν στην επαρχία και δεν δίνουν σήμερα 4 / 8, θα μπορούν να δίνουν μέχρι 4 - αφού πάλι 3 κλάσεις έχουν, και η 768 παίρνει δρόμο.

Τώρα, το αν και κατά πόσον κάποιος που έχει σήμερα 1024 (άρα Κ2) θα μείνει στην 1024 (ως Κ1) ή θα πάει στην 2048 (Κ2 πάλι), δεν το ξέρω, ας το διευκρινίσουν...Όμως, τα ADSL 1 DSLAMs ή θα μείνουν με 2 κλάσεις μόνο, ή θα υποστηρίζουν και 4096, κάτι άλλο δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ  :Smile:

----------


## Gordito

Δυστυχως ειναι παααρα πολλοι αυτοι που εχουν απογοητευτει πληρως απο τους εναλλακτικους, οπως και εγω.
Προσπαθω εδω και ενα χρονο να δω ιντερνετ απο εναλλακτικο αλλα δεν τα εχω καταφερει.
Ετσι οπως βλεπω τις τιμες τωρα, ο ΟΤΕ θα αφησει τους παροχους πολυ πισω. Παρα πολυ. 

Πρεπει λοιπον αυτοι να απαντησουν τωρα, και ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ τα mbps μας τελειωσαν, δεν παει παραπανω, μηπως λοιπον να σοβαρεψουνε;

----------


## grash2

Παιδες

Δεν λεω καλες οι νεες τιμες και τα 24, αλλα το παραπονο δεν μου φευγει ετσι απλα
Ειμαι με 4νετ στην μια γραμμη και την δευτερη την κανω νετ1,

Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι 100% ευχαριστημενος, η 4νετ κλειδωνει στα 3-4 (ελεος) και η πιπιλα τους "φταιει ο ΟΤΕ" με εχει κουρασει απιστευτα, βλαβες δηλωνω συνεχως και ποτε δεν κανουν τιποτα, η αληθεια ειναι ομως οτι λογο των εναλλακτικων παροχων εχουμε φτασει εδω που ειμαστε σημερα, μπορει να μην εχω απιστευτα γρηγορο νετ (ουτε πριν ειχα!!) αλλα εχω αρκετα γρηγορο, κανω την δουλεια μου, δεν με περνουν οι μερες να κατεβασω ενα αρχειο ουτε παρακαλω το μεγα νιντζα για θαυματα του ποτε

Ο Οτε μας επιανε απο τα μαλακα και δεν μας αφηνε, τωρα τους εκαψε ομως να μας κανουν ευρωπαιους που οι μικροι των 1-3 ετων χωρις υποδομες τραβηξαν αυτων τον γιγαντα 15 χρονια μπροστα (καπου στο 95 ζουσε ο ΟΤΕ μεχρι χθες)

Το αν θα ειναι καλυτερος η χειροτερος, δεν ειναι θεμα, ο ανταγωνισμος ειναι μαγικη λεξη, μπορει ακομα και μια εταιρια σαν τον ΟΤΕ να την κανει αυτο που επρεπε να ειναι!!

Με ενοχλει βεβαια η πολιτικη της εταιριας, δεν εκανε πισω στις τιμες μεχρι και την τελευταια στιγμη,  οι "μικροι" μπορει να μην αποδιδουν ουτε 50% αυτων που υποσχονται (speed, σταθεροτητα, εξυπηρετηση) αλλα ο ΟΤΕ στα καλυτερα του ουτε το 20% του 50% αποδωσης  των μικρων δεν φτανει, και πανω απο ολα σε λογικες τιμες

εχω δωρεαν τηλεφωνια, γρηγορο νετ (μην μου πειτε οτι 3-4 δεν ειναι γρηγορο ουτε τα 512 του πΟΤΕ ηταν, 30-40 ευρω ελεος) και 95% σταθερο


Αν τωρα ο μεγαλος παροχος που πλεον μετα απο 1 χρονο θυμηθηκε οτι για να υπαρχει μια εταιρια πρεπει να πουλαει και οχι να κλεβει τον κοσμακι (που μακακας δεν ειναι), καταφερει να δωσει ο,τι δινουν οι αλλοι *στις* ιδιες τιμες, με *πραγματικα* δωρεαν τηλεφωνια
με ολους και οχι μονο στο δικτυο του (αλλο φρουτο και αυτο)
Τοτε Ευγε!!!!!! θα γυρισω στον πΟΤΕ, μεχρι και κρασι θα πιω στην ευημερια του

Μεχρι τοτε ομως, θα στηριξω τους "μικρους" που κανουν τρελες επενδυσεις με κεφαλεα που τα αντιστοιχα τους ο ΟΤΕ τα εκανε "κορες υπουργων" και μιζες , 

Υ.Γ βλεπω τωρα την διαφημιση της hol που παιζει αριστερα τις ιστοσελιδας ατμ, double play 24μβ για 21.9 ευρω χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ, ουτε καν στον κοπο δεν μπηκε ο μαγαλος παροχος να κανει match τις τιμες των "μικρων"

Αυτ"ι"α

----------


## Gordito

Υπαρχει και μια ρυθμιστικη αρχη που δεν αφηνει τον ΟΤΕ να πουλησει χαμηλοτερα.

Οσο για το θεμα με τους εναλλακτικους, απλα σε σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ ειναι ακομα αρκετα πισω σε θεματα τεχνογνωσιας και εξυπηρετησης πελατων. 
Η ταχυτητα ειναι το τελευταιο που κοιταω εγω σαν καταναλωτης.

----------


## spartiatis

> Τα προβλήματα των ιδιόκτητων έχουν να κάνουν με την κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών.
> Την ευθύνη για την συντήρηση των γραμμών από το κέντρο έως τις πολυκατοικίες μας την έχει ο ΟΤΕ.


Δηλαδι  αυτοι  που  μενουν  στης  ιδιες  πολυκατοικίες  με εσας και εχουν ΟΤΕΝΕΤ  γιατη  δεν  εχουν  προβλημα  ???   :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

αυτό είναι είδηση
αλλα ας μπει στο μυαλο μας οτι ΟΛΕΣ οι τα χυτητες είναι *ΕΩΣ* την ονομαστική τιμή.

----------


## rdaniel

> @Insomniac 'Αμα ήσουν "καμμένος" από εναλλακτικούς μπορεί να τις έβρισκες πολύ καλές τις διαφημίσεις και μάλλον σε αυτούς απευθύνονται


 Με όλο το συμπάθειο, αλλά οι διαφημίσεις απευθύνονται σε μ@λ@κες ... Τόσο χοντροκομμένα αστεία κάνει μόνο ο Σεφερλής και ο Τσάκωνας, αν ΑΥΤΕΣ είναι το "δεικτικό" χιούμορ του ΟΤΕ ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω ...

........Auto merged post: rdaniel added 2 Minutes and 11 Seconds later........




> 410 εφτασαν τα post στο θεμα αυτο. Και δεν βρηκα πανω απο 5-6 post να συμφωνουν με αυτη την αποψη. Αρα φιλε Sebu (και ομοϊδεατες) και μονο λογο της ισχυρης μειοψηφιας, ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε το λαθος σας!!





> κάτι έχασα 
> 
> οι 5-6 που λέμε ότι είναι προς όφελος μας αυτό που γίνετε (και χάρη των εναλλακτικών) γράφουμε σε λάθος ποστ ?


Αγαπητέ nedo2 .... Και 3.000.000 να είναι οι αντίθετες γνώμες δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστές  :Cool:  Αλλά αν κρίνεις από την ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ την ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ, καλή σου τύχη ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Insomniac

> Με όλο το συμπάθειο, αλλά οι διαφημίσεις απευθύνονται σε μ@λ@κες ... Τόσο χοντροκομμένα αστεία κάνει μόνο ο Σεφερλής και ο Τσάκωνας, αν ΑΥΤΕΣ είναι το "δεικτικό" χιούμορ του ΟΤΕ ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω ...


 
Ετσι ακριβως!!!! Η νοημοσυνη οσων τις βλεπουν υποβιβαζεται !!!!

----------


## rdaniel

> Πάντως χάρη στους εναλλακτικούς πιέστηκε ο ΟΤΕ και έκανε αυτές τις μειώσεις τιμών.
> Και όποιος δεν το βλέπει έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με τα γκρίζα κύτταρα του κεφαλιού του.



... αν διαθέτει καν από αυτά ...  :Thumb down: 

Είπαμε, καλές οι μειώσεις, για εκείνους που δεν έχουν άλλη λύση. Καλοί κι οι εναλλακτικοί, βασικά επειδή πιέζουν τον ΟΤΕ και χωρίς αυτούς ΔΕΝ θα είχαμε όλα αυτά που τώρα έχρχεται να δώσει ο ΟΤΕ.

ΟΛΟΙ έχουν προβλήματα, ο καθένας επιλέγει όποιον πάροχο θεωρεί ότι τον συμφέρει,από αυτούς που είναι διαθέσιμοι.

Τώρα, όποιος δεν το βλέπει, είπαμε ...  :Cool:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πρεπει λοιπον αυτοι να απαντησουν τωρα, και ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ τα mbps μας τελειωσαν, δεν παει παραπανω, μηπως λοιπον να σοβαρεψουνε;


Απ'το στόμα σου...





> Δηλαδι  αυτοι  που  μενουν  στης  ιδιες  πολυκατοικίες  με εσας και εχουν ΟΤΕΝΕΤ  γιατη  δεν  εχουν  προβλημα  ???


Γιατί η συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία όσων είχαν adsl ΟΤΕ είχαν από 4 και κάτω. Από δευτέρα που (λογικά) θα αρχίσουν να γίνονται αιτήσεις για τα 24 του ΟΤΕ μάλλον μια από τα ίδια θα δούμε. Δύο επιφυλλάξεις έχω μόνο:

Οι χρήστες σε μεγάλο βαθμό έχουν εμπεδώσει το "έως", οπότε ερμηνευουν (σωστά) το "24" ως "κάτι πάνω από 8".Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον είναι σε θέση να κάνει καλύτερο έλεγχο στις γραμμές (ούτε χρειάζεται να κλείνει ραντεβού με τον εαυτό του, ούτε να μαντεύει την απόσταση του συνδρομητή). Αυτό θα δούμε πόση διαφορά κάνει.

----------


## MNP-10

> Υπαρχει και μια ρυθμιστικη αρχη που δεν αφηνει τον ΟΤΕ να πουλησει χαμηλοτερα.


Τον αφηνει να δωσει οσο χαμηλα θελει, αρκει να μην πουλαει χαμηλοτερα της χονδρικης (ή μαλλον χονδρικη + reasonable profit margin). Αν ο ΟΤΕ θελει να βαλει και τη χονδρικη χαμηλοτερα, ειναι ευπροσδεκτος ανα πασα στιγμη να το κανει.

----------


## aragorn

> Ετσι ακριβως!!!! Η νοημοσυνη οσων τις βλεπουν υποβιβαζεται !!!!


Χαλάρωσε και ασχολήσου με τη δική σου νοημοσύνη :Thumb down:

----------


## tsomis

@aragorn επικροτω.
Οποιος καταλαβε τις διαφημισεις τις καταλαβε.
ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ...... :ROFL:

----------


## Insomniac

> Χαλάρωσε και ασχολήσου με τη δική σου νοημοσύνη


 
Εγω ειμαι πολυ χαλαρος και δεχομαι καθε καλοπροερετη κριτικη.Εσυ ???

----------


## AssVas

> Εχω διαβάσει τόσα posts και ήρθε η ώρα να πω κι εγώ την γνώμη μου. 
> 
> Αυτο που ορισμένοι δεν εννοείτε να καταλάβετε είναι το *"ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις"*. 
> 
> Από κει και πέρα ας σταματήσει αυτή η αηδία με τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ που επιβαρρύνουν τον οικογενειακό πρόϋπολογισμό. Μπορεί οι εναλλακτικοί να μην έχουν πάγια με αυτήν την μορφή αλλά κανείς δεν εξήγησε *γιατί οι εναλλακτικοί μπορούν και προσφέρουν αυτά που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ*. 
> 
> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πάντα *τα παράσιτα αναπτύσσονται και επιβιώνουν επειδή εξαρτώνται μεταβολικά από άλλους οργανισμούς* ("ετεροτροφισμός").


Έλα απλά +10 στον φίλο , ήθελα να γράψω τόσα και τόσα αλλά με κάλυψε πλήρως.




> Και από την άλλη, τι ακριβώς περιμένεις να κάνει ένας εναλλακτικός πάροχος, να στήσει πρώτα υποδομή στο τελευταίο χωριό της Ελλάδας και τη διασύνδεση των βασικών αστικών κέντρων και ΜΕΤΑ να δώσει τις υπηρεσίες του; Μα έτσι ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα έμπαινε μια νέα εταιρία στην αγορά και επιπλέον, ΚΑΜΜΙΑ εταιρία δεν θα μπορούσε να επιβιώσει για πολύ.


Ότι έγινε και στο εξωτερικό σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις με της Ελλάδας , σωστά; Σωστάάάά.
Είπαμε ...  " Μα δε φτιάχνει καπουτσίνο;  *Μα δεν έχει πάγιο ΟΤΕ! "


Τέλος η δικαιολογία φταίει kafau-πολυκατοικία , είναι ότι πιο άθλια δικαιολογία έχω ακούσει
απο εταιρία (όχι οτι δεν συμβαίνει σε ποσοστό 0.2 %) αλλά πως ξαφνικά άρχισε να γίνετε
τόσο συχνή βλάβη ρε παιδί μου... δε μπορώ να καταλάβω, όπως και τους χρόνους 
αναμονής στο helpdesk κάθε εταιρίας  :Wink:  

Απλά η αναλογία σχέσης πελάτες/προβλήματα που έχει η κάθε εταιρία πλυν του OTE είναι
κραυγή κατάντιας. Ας μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε το μαύρο είναι μαύρο και το άσπρο άσπρο. 

Όσο για τον ανταγωνισμό , ποιόν ανταγωνισμό; όταν θα χρωστάω και γω $$$$$$$$$ 
με μία άνεση δε τα πληρώνω, ναι σαφέστατα θα λέω ότι να ναι και θα μπορέσω να 
δημιουργήσω και εγώ τη δικιά μου εταιρία με το σούπερ ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο και ότι βλάβη
έχω.... 

Είπαμε ...  " Μαίρη!  φταίει ο ΟΤΕ ... Slap! "

----------


## sexrazat

Έχω μπλέξει με μια που δεν έχει πάγιο ΟΤΕ. Λέτε να έχω πρόβλημα στο μέλλον;

ΥΣ Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Είναι Παναθηναικός :Thumb down:

----------


## lewton

> Τέλος η δικαιολογία φταίει kafau-πολυκατοικία , είναι ότι πιο άθλια δικαιολογία έχω ακούσει
> απο εταιρία (όχι οτι δεν συμβαίνει σε ποσοστό 0.2 %) αλλά πως ξαφνικά άρχισε να γίνετε
> τόσο συχνή βλάβη ρε παιδί μου... δε μπορώ να καταλάβω, όπως και τους χρόνους 
> αναμονής στο helpdesk κάθε εταιρίας


Να δούμε τώρα με τις 24άρες του ΟΤΕ πόσοι θα πιάνουν πάνω από 12 Mbps.  :Wink:

----------


## rdaniel

> Τέλος η δικαιολογία φταίει kafau-πολυκατοικία , είναι ότι πιο άθλια δικαιολογία έχω ακούσει
> απο εταιρία (όχι οτι δεν συμβαίνει σε ποσοστό 0.2 %) αλλά πως ξαφνικά άρχισε να γίνετε
> τόσο συχνή βλάβη ρε παιδί μου... δε μπορώ να καταλάβω, όπως και τους χρόνους 
> αναμονής στο helpdesk κάθε εταιρίας  
> 
> Απλά η αναλογία σχέσης πελάτες/προβλήματα που έχει η κάθε εταιρία πλυν του OTE είναι
> κραυγή κατάντιας. Ας μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε το μαύρο είναι μαύρο και το άσπρο άσπρο. 
> 
> Όσο για τον ανταγωνισμό , ποιόν ανταγωνισμό; όταν θα χρωστάω και γω $$$$$$$$$ 
> ...


Αναμασάς τα ίδια .. τα ακούσαμε, καληνύχτα.  :Cool:  Την άποψή μου την είπα, όποιος θέλει την λαμβάνει υπόψη του. Την δική σου την άκουσα, hello & goodbye.

----------


## rho

> Χαρη θα περίμενα από εσένα περισσότερη σοβαρότητα στο τι γράφεις.
> Ή μήπως να σου θυμήσω αυτό;


Δημήτρη δεν αναφερόμουν σε μεγάλα γεγονότα (shit happens) αλλά στην καθημερινή ταλαιπωρία πολλών πελατών των εναλλακτικών. Δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να σου επισημάνω συγκεκριμένα threads αλλά θυμήσου τι παλαβομάρες μας έλεγαν οι εναλλακτικοί στην ημερίδα της ΕΕΤΤ.




> Να δούμε τώρα με τις 24άρες του ΟΤΕ πόσοι θα πιάνουν πάνω από 12 Mbps.


Αυτο δεν σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν δικαιούται να διαθέσει αυτην την υπηρεσία ή ότι οι χρήστες θα πρέπει να προσφεύγουν μόνο σε εναλλακτικούς που ισχυρίζονται ότι την προσφέρουν αποκλειστικά. 

Και απο κει και πέρα ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ΕΕΤΤ έχει αποφασίσει να κάνει διεξοδική έρευνα για την διαφορά ονομαστικών και πραγματικών ταχυτήτων. Κοντός  ψαλμός.

----------


## guzel

αν δεν ηταν οι εναλλακτικοι η max ταχυτητα που θα εδινε ο οτε θα ηταν η 2048..τους εναλλακτικους πρεπει να χειροκροτησουμε οχι τον οτε

----------


## lewton

> Αυτο δεν σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν δικαιούται να διαθέσει αυτην την υπηρεσία ή ότι οι χρήστες θα πρέπει να προσφεύγουν μόνο σε εναλλακτικούς που ισχυρίζονται ότι την προσφέρουν αποκλειστικά.


Είπα τίποτα τέτοιο;
Απλά θέλω πολύ να δω τι μέσο συγχρονισμό θα δούμε και για τον ΟΤΕ, επειδή αυτός στον οποίο απαντούσα έγραφε ειρωνικά για τις καλωδιώσεις.

----------


## dimitris_thass

> αν δεν ηταν οι εναλλακτικοι η max ταχυτητα που θα εδινε ο οτε θα ηταν η 2048..τους εναλλακτικους πρεπει να χειροκροτησουμε οχι τον οτε


Να είσαι καλά με έκανες και γέλασα

----------


## ownagE_

> Να είσαι καλά με έκανες και γέλασα


+1 . . .

----------


## guzel

> Είπα τίποτα τέτοιο;
> Απλά θέλω πολύ να δω τι μέσο συγχρονισμό θα δούμε και για τον ΟΤΕ, επειδή αυτός στον οποίο απαντούσα έγραφε ειρωνικά για τις καλωδιώσεις.


να σου απαντησω εγω για τον συγχρονισμο.. adsl2+ πολλες φορες συγχρονιζει στα 1400

........Auto merged post: guzel added 1 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........




> Να είσαι καλά με έκανες και γέλασα


εγω θυμαμε τους εναλλακτικους να δινουν 4-8 ο οτε μετα απο μηνες πηγε στα 4+8 δεν θα μπορουσε να κανει αλλιως. ομοιως τωρα μετα απο μηνες θα παει στα 24  :Thumb down:

----------


## lewton

> Να είσαι καλά με έκανες και γέλασα


Αφού δε θέλεις να το δεις, δικό σου θέμα.
Και μόνο οι διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ δείχνουν πόσο τον έχουν κάψει οι εναλλακτικοί (και από τη μεριά του πολύ σωστά απάντησε , δεν διαφωνώ).

Αλλά αν θέλεις να πιστεύεις ότι χωρίς να έχουν βγει τα double-play των εναλλακτικών έστω σε 3-4 πόλεις θα σας έδινε στην επαρχία ο ΟΤΕ 8άρες και 24άρες, τότε δε μένει να πω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από «live your myth in Kolopetinitsa».  :Wink:

----------


## Oktabitos

Καιρός ήταν να έρθουν οι μειώσεις τιμών.
Πάντως περιμένω από ένστικτο ότι κάποια εταιρία σύντομα θα ταράξει τα νερά στην αγορά. Η εταιρία θα είναι μια από τις γνωστές που ξέρουμε ή κάποια νέα. Η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών στο τόπο μας έχει σημαντικές ελλείψεις και κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει το "μπαμ". Έτσι λέει το ένστικτό μου ή μπορεί και να μη μου τα λέει το ένστικτο.  :Wink:

----------


## guzel

> «live your myth in Kolopetinitsa».


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: guzel added 2 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........




> Καιρός ήταν να έρθουν οι μειώσεις τιμών.
> Πάντως περιμένω από ένστικτο ότι κάποια εταιρία σύντομα θα ταράξει τα νερά στην αγορά. Η εταιρία θα είναι μια από τις γνωστές που ξέρουμε ή κάποια νέα. Η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών στο τόπο μας έχει σημαντικές ελλείψεις και κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει το "μπαμ". Έτσι λέει το ένστικτό μου ή μπορεί και να μη μου τα λέει το ένστικτο.


τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ απλα... πιες τιμες εριξε ? παλι δεν ειναι ανταγωνιστικος απεναντι στους εναλλακτικους..εγινε λιγακι πιο προσιτος οπως ειπαμε σε προηγουμενα ποστ.. ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος το αν κατσει στον οτε και πληρωνει κερατιατικα παγια

----------


## giwrgosth

Πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ θα πάει ικαλύτερα από τους εναλλακτικούς σε ταχύτητες, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι θα ελέγχει τις γραμμές τους, τα ΚΑΦΑΟ κλπ, κάτι που δεν κάνει με τους εναλλακτικούς, αφού ούτε οι ίδιοι ασχολούντε. Όμως έχει κάθε συμφέρον να δείξει ότι έχει καλές υπηρεσίες, γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορεί να χτυπήσει τους εναλλακτικούς και όχι με τις τιμές, γιατί πάντα θα είναι πιο ακριβός. Έτσι σε γραμμές που μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποια dB εξασθένηση λόγω κακής ποιότητας χαλκού ή κακών συνδέσεων σε ΚΑΦΑΟ θα υπάρχει βελτίωση.
Τώρα σε ότι αφορά ότι οι εναλλακτικοί έσπρωξαν προς τα πάνω τις ταχύτητες, αυτό δε νομίζω να χωρά αμφισβήτηση. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ικανός να είχε ακόμη ISDN αν δεν υπήρχε πίεση από τους εναλλακτικούς και από την ΕΕ.

----------


## kyriakos7

οτι και να λετε ο οτε θα ειναι αυτος, που θα κανει τελευταιος την κινηση και θα σας περναει χιλιομετρα μπποστα και εσεις απλα θα ακολουθειτε, οπως μπορειτε βεβαια !!!

----------


## Oktabitos

> ........Auto merged post: guzel added 2 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ απλα... πιες τιμες εριξε ? παλι δεν ειναι ανταγωνιστικος απεναντι στους εναλλακτικους..εγινε λιγακι πιο προσιτος οπως ειπαμε σε προηγουμενα ποστ.. ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος το αν κατσει στον οτε και πληρωνει κερατιατικα παγια


Εννοείται ότι οι εξελίξεις δεν είναι οι αναμενόμενες αλλά οι μειώσεις πρέπει να γίνονται για να λέμε ότι κάτι γίνεται. Όσο για τα κερατιάτικα θα συμφωνήσω αλλά εσύ πως και έμεινες στο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## guzel

> Εννοείται ότι οι εξελίξεις δεν είναι οι αναμενόμενες αλλά οι μειώσεις πρέπει να γίνονται για να λέμε ότι κάτι γίνεται. Όσο για τα κερατιάτικα θα συμφωνήσω αλλά εσύ πως και έμεινες στο ΟΤΕ;


περιμενω να ερθει ο παροχος μου. ο οποιος εχει σκαψει ηδη την περιοχη μου  :One thumb up:  αναμενω

----------


## ownagE_

Off Topic


		Ας το κανει καποιος admin/moderator lock μεχρι να εχουμε εξελιξεις.
Δεν αντεχω αλλο, ο καθενας λεει οτι θελει  :Razz:

----------


## guzel

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ας το κανει καποιος admin/moderator lock μεχρι να εχουμε εξελιξεις.
> Δεν αντεχω αλλο, ο καθενας λεει οτι θελει




Off Topic


		η αληθεια ποναει ε ? ε τι να κανουμε.. δεν υπαρχει λογος για να κλειδωθει το θεμα. αν θελεις μπορεις να μην παρακολουθεις το συγκεκριμενο θεμα

----------


## Hwoarang

Έλεος ρε παιδια

18 σελίδες νήμα και απο την δεύτερη λέτε


"Ο ΟΤΕ το εχει μεγαλύτερο, οχι οι ενναλακτικοι το χουν μεγαλύτερο". " Ναι αλλα οταν ο ΟΤΕ το ειχε μεγαλύτερο που ήταν το δικό σας" 

ELEOC  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Γιατι δεν το κλειδώνετε? Σε λίγο θα γίνει το Ultimate trolliing topic

----------


## 2048dsl

> Να δούμε τώρα με τις 24άρες του ΟΤΕ πόσοι θα πιάνουν πάνω από 12 Mbps.


Εγω ειπα σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου και 10 να παρω ευχαριστημενος θα ειμαι.



> Πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ θα πάει ικαλύτερα από τους εναλλακτικούς σε ταχύτητες, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι θα ελέγχει τις γραμμές τους, τα ΚΑΦΑΟ κλπ, κάτι που δεν κάνει με τους εναλλακτικούς, αφού ούτε οι ίδιοι ασχολούντε. Όμως έχει κάθε συμφέρον να δείξει ότι έχει καλές υπηρεσίες, γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορεί να χτυπήσει τους εναλλακτικούς και όχι με τις τιμές, γιατί πάντα θα είναι πιο ακριβός. Έτσι σε γραμμές που μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποια dB εξασθένηση λόγω κακής ποιότητας χαλκού ή κακών συνδέσεων σε ΚΑΦΑΟ θα υπάρχει βελτίωση.
> Τώρα σε ότι αφορά ότι οι εναλλακτικοί έσπρωξαν προς τα πάνω τις ταχύτητες, αυτό δε νομίζω να χωρά αμφισβήτηση. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ικανός να είχε ακόμη ISDN αν δεν υπήρχε πίεση από τους εναλλακτικούς και από την ΕΕ.


 :One thumb up: 

οσο αναφορα τις διαφημισεις ΞΥΔΙ ΞΥΔΙ.Στην τελικη εσεις οι εναλακτικοι :Parrot:  δεν εισασταν που λεγατε οτι για ολα φταιει ΟΤΕ?
Εσεις δεν πιπιλαγατε συνεχεια αυτη την καραμελα οεο?  :Whistle: 
φταιει γιατι κλανει ο σκυλος μου= φταει ο οτε
φταιει γιατι η κοτα δεν κανει αβγο = φταει ο οτε.
 :Bla Bla: 
Δεν πειραζει θα σας περασει

----------


## ownagE_

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		η αληθεια ποναει ε ? ε τι να κανουμε.. δεν υπαρχει λογος για να κλειδωθει το θεμα. αν θελεις μπορεις να μην παρακολουθεις το συγκεκριμενο θεμα





Off Topic


		I won't feed the trolls  :Smile:

----------


## Archipelagos

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ.

Καιρός ήταν...

----------


## guzel

> Έλεος ρε παιδια
> 
> 18 σελίδες νήμα και απο την δεύτερη λέτε
> 
> 
> "Ο ΟΤΕ το εχει μεγαλύτερο, οχι οι ενναλακτικοι το χουν μεγαλύτερο". " Ναι αλλα οταν ο ΟΤΕ το ειχε μεγαλύτερο που ήταν το δικό σας" 
> 
> ELEOC 
> 
> Γιατι δεν το κλειδώνετε? Σε λίγο θα γίνει το Ultimate trolliing topic


εσυ στισ 18 αυτες σελιδες τι ακριβως περιμενες να ακουσεις δλδ ? απλα λεμε την γνωμη μας και συγκρινουμε την ποιοτητα τις υπηρεσιες που παρεχει ο καθενας..το κακο που ειναι ? :Thinking:

----------


## dimig33

Για όσους ρωτάνε συνεχώς "τί θα γίνει με μας που έχουμε ακόμα δέσμευση" η απάντηση είναι απλή. Παίρνεις το 134, τους λες ότι θέλω να μπω σε αυτό το νεο πακέτο, η δέσμευσή σου αυξάνει κατά 6 μηνες (+ότι έχεις από προηγουμένως) και σε λίγες μέρες έχεις αναβαθμιστεί χωρίς να το καταλάβεις (και παίρνεις και το δωρο της προσφοράς -router κλπ- αν έχει). Αυτό ισχύει και για νεο πακέτο και νέα δέσμευση με ΟΝDSL. Επίσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνεται μετατροπή από ΟΝDSL της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ σε CONN-X (Στην περίπτωση αυτή ίσως χρειάζεται να έχει τελειωσει η δέσμευσή σου στο ΟΝDSL, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Φαντάζομαι επίσης ότι και η αντίστροφη μετατροπή θα είναι το ίδιο εύκολη αλλά δεν ξέρω σίγουρα)

Παρεπιπτόντως είναι σίγουρο ότι οι νέες τιμές θα ανακοινωθούν αύριο?

----------


## ownagE_

> η δέσμευσή σου αυξάνει κατά 6 μηνες (+ότι έχεις από προηγουμένως)



Εγω ηξερα οτι απλα ξεκιναει το 6μηνο απο την αρχη.
Εισαι σιγουρος?  :Thinking:

----------


## guzel

εγω πιστευω οτι απλα θα γινεται αναβαθμιση ουτε νεος εξοπλισμος δωρο ουτε +6 μηνες ..απλα κανεις αναβαθμιση στην νεα ταχυτητα  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

> εσυ στισ 18 αυτες σελιδες τι ακριβως περιμενες να ακουσεις δλδ ? απλα λεμε την γνωμη μας και συγκρινουμε την ποιοτητα τις υπηρεσιες που παρεχει ο καθενας..το κακο που ειναι ?


Η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας, δεν συγκρίνεται. Οι τιμές μόνο.  :Wink:

----------


## mistac75

Επειδή διάβασα τις 18 σελίδες και δεν αντεχα άλλο θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:

Αυτές οι τιμές που είναι για conn-x ισχύουν και για όποιον θέλει απλά να βάλει Adsl αλλά να διαλέξει άλλον πάροχο;

Δηλαδή το πάγιο γραμμής ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ από τις 20/1 θα είναι σε αυτές τις τιμές ή ισχύουν μόνο όσοι βάλουν conn-x;

Αν ρωτάω βλακείες να μου το πείτε!!!  :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

> Αυτές οι τιμές που είναι για conn-x ισχύουν και για όποιον θέλει απλά να βάλει Adsl αλλά να διαλέξει άλλον πάροχο;
> 
> Δηλαδή το πάγιο γραμμής ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ από τις 20/1 θα είναι σε αυτές τις τιμές ή ισχύουν μόνο όσοι βάλουν conn-x;



ConnX.

----------


## stinkwurst

Ξεκίνησε ο ΟΤΕ την επίθεση... επιτέλους! Ευθύνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό για την κατάσταση των δικτύων και τα παράπονα όλων μας βέβαια - μην το ξεχνάμε και συγχωρούμε με την πρωτη καλή προσφορά!
Ας ελπίσουμε τώρα ότι και οι εναλλακτικοί θα βελτιώσουν το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών τους πχ πως μπορεί να με πείσει η HOL να βάλω double play όταν τηλεφωνώντας στο 80040013844 πιάνω γραμμή μετά από 45λεπτο και ακούω τρομερή ηχώ και θορύβους made by alien στη γραμμή;

----------


## slipknot

Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτο το τι κόμπλεξ και ανάγκη οπαδισμού έχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι....
Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο ουσιαστικής λειτουργίας του llu έχουν γίνει τεράστια βήματα και πλέον μια σύνδεση στα όρια της γραμμής μας θα κοστίζει από 16 ως 30 euro.Και αυτό πολύ σύντομα θα ισχύει για όλη την Ελλάδα.Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος έχει προβλήματα,είχε προβλήματα ή αν θα έχει προβλήματα.Κανενός το παρελθόν δεν είναι λευκό σεντόνι,όλοι είχαν απίστευτες στιγμές ταλαιπωρίας και τίποτα δεν μας λέει ότι δεν θα ξαναγίνει κάτι τέτοιο.Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να φανατίζεται εν μορφή αγέλης και να χαίρεται που σε ένα post βρήκε και άλλους ομοίους του δεν νομίζω ότι μειώνει την αξία της πραγματικής είδησης.Το άνω όριο λοιπόν στις τιμές που έχει βάλει ο ΟΤΕ είναι αρκετά ελκυστικό και αυτό θα αυξήσει σημαντικά τις ταχύτητες σε όλη την Ελλάδα,καθώς και θα αναγκάσει τους εναλλακτικούς να προχωρήσουν με γρηγορότερα βήματα προς την δημιουργία των δικτύων τους εκεί που θέλουν να έχουν παρουσία.Επιπλέον μειώνεται κατά πολύ το χάος διαφοράς τιμών που είχε ο ΟΤΕ σε σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς και αν αυτοί θέλουν να παραμείνουν κατά πολύ πιο ελκυστικοί θα πρέπει να προσφέρουν περισσότερες υπηρεσίες από αυτές που παρέχουν σήμερα.
P.S. 1.Μακάρι να είχαμε τόσο εντυπωσιακές ειδήσεις κάθε μέρα,που μόνο θετικά μπορεί να τις δει κάποιος αφού αποτελούν πραγματικά βήματα ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας
P.S. 2. Οι συνδέσεις που εγώ διαθέτω είναι μια full llu σε εναλλακτικό και μια γραμμή σε ΟΤΕ που θα την μετατρέψω σε shared llu μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα

----------


## androu

Αυτοι που έχουν ήδη συμβόλαιο .. διατηρείται η τιμή ή θα μεταβούν αυτόματα στην νέα τιμή??

----------


## Oktabitos

Ευτυχώς που οι τιμές της DSL δεν επηρεάζονται από την αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου! Φαντάζεστε τα data μέσα στις γραμμές να έκαιγαν πετρέλαιο;;;;;

----------


## mistac75

> Ευτυχώς που οι τιμές της DSL δεν επηρεάζονται από την αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου! Φαντάζεστε τα data μέσα στις γραμμές να έκαιγαν πετρέλαιο;;;;;


 :ROFL:

----------


## giwrgosth

Παιδιά γιατί βγάζετε τα ποδοσφαιρικά σας ένστικτα εδώ? Γιατί δεν πάτε γήπεδο να τα δούμε και αυτά γεμάτα? 
Αν είναι δυνατόν, έχει καταντήσει οπαδοί ΟΤΕ-οπαδοί εναλλακτικών! Τόση φανατίλα πια για εταιρείες που από την μια πλευρά μας ρούφαγαν το αίμα τόσα χρονιά με άθλιες υπηρεσίες και πανάκριβες τιμές (χρέωση dialup, ΕΠΑΚ, ετεροχρονισμένο ISDN, ετεροχρονισμένο ADSL, χαλκός που δεν περνούσε ότι τηλεγραφικό σήμα κλπ) και από την άλλη με εταιρείες που οι πιο πολλές κάνουν αρπαχτές και κοιτάζουν πως θα βρουν καμιά MARFIN ή κανέναν Αιγύπτιο μεγιστάνα να πουληθούν και οι υπηρεσίες τους είναι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις για κλάματα? Όλοι με το θηρίο είστε? Αυτά βλέπουν και γελάνε!

----------


## famous-walker

Το upload να μάθουμε στα 24576 πόσο θα διαμορφωθεί... Είναι επιτακτικό να είναι στα 1024. Λέτε ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει την έκπληξη και να δώσει 1536;  :Razz:

----------


## danaos

μπραβο ρε οτε επιτελους   :Razz:

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

36 σελιδες πο πο. Ακουστηκαν πολλα, σιγουρα οι παλιοι θυμουνται καταστασεις κομμενων πακετων στα Dslam αδικαιολογητα πανακριβες γραμμες Adsl στο προσφατο παρελθον, τα κλασσικα περι χαλκου που εγινε με λεφτα δημοσιου και καρπωνεται ο ΟΤΕ (δικαιο ακουγετε σαν κατηγορια), εθελουσια πληρωμενη απο τον πολιτη  και αλλα τετοια πανεμορφα σκηνικα. 

Οστοσο και οι εναλλακτικοι εδω που τα λεμε δεν ειναι και τα καλυτερα παιδια ετσι. Μεγαλοι χρονοι αναμονης αιτησεις που προχωρανε μονο κατοπιν καταγγελιας, εικονικες διαθεσιμοτητες, κλησεις που δειχνουν σε κατηλλημενο και αλλες παιδικες ασθενειες. Η ουσια ειναι η εξης κατεμε:

Εγω σαν καταναλωτης ωφελουμαι απο την μειωση των τιμων και σιγουρα θα προωθηθει επιτελους και η ευρζωνικοτητα στην επαρχια. Ευχομαι απλα να υπαρχει σωστος προγραμματισμος για της νεες απαιτησεις που δημιουργουν οι 24αρες και η μαζικοτητα των συνδρομητων που καλυπτονται απο ΟΤΕ.

Ευχαριστω ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικους για τον αεναο αυτον κυκλο ανταγωνισμου στον οποιον εχουν μπει σε υπηρεσιες και τιμες γιατι λειτουργει προς οφελος των καταναλωτων και θα βγαλει την χωρα μας απο τις χαμηλες θεσεις στον τομεα αυτον στην ΕΕ.

Ευρυζωνικοτητα χωρις ΟΤΕ δεν υπαρχει, το ιδιο και χωρις εναλλακτικους. Οι δυο τους αλληλοσυμπληρωνονται και ευχομαι να υπαρχει ψωμι παντα και για τους δυο. 

Υ.Γ. καλα αν κλεισουν και κανα δυο καφενεια δε θα με πειραξει ετσι =)

----------


## mistac75

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά επειδή με έχετε λίγο μπερδεψει γιατί εδω βλέπω ότι λέτε Πάγιο ΟΤΕ τηλ. γραμμής + Πάγιο ADSL στον OTE + χρονοχρέωση.

Εγώ που είμαι στην προσφορά της 1ης Ιουνίου στην Forthnet και από τον Μάρτιο θα πληρώνω 21.50€ τον μήνα, ταυτόχρονα είμαι στο καινούριο πρόγραμμα της Altec Σταθερή απεριόριστη με 15.50€ τον μήνα με απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις προς ΟΛΟΥΣ τους παρόχους γιατί τα βγάζω λιγότερα από όσο εσείς;

Έχουμε και λέμε (χονδρικα πάντα): 15€ το πάγιο στην τηλ. γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ + 15.50 € στην Altec και + 21.50€ από τον Μάρτιο στην Forthnet για την ADSL σύνολο: 52€ τον μήνα.

Μήπως κάνω κάπου λάθος; Δεν υποτίθεται ότι μετά το τέλος των 6 προπληρωμένων μηνών της προσφοράς της Forthnet τα λεφτα για το πάγιο της ADSL είναι μόνο αυτά και δεν θα πληρώνω και πάγιο ADSL στον ΟΤΕ; Ή μήπως με κοόϊδεψαν; Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι τόσο βλάκας.

----------


## Oktabitos

> Το upload να μάθουμε στα 24576 πόσο θα διαμορφωθεί... Είναι επιτακτικό να είναι στα 1024. Λέτε ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει την έκπληξη και να δώσει 1536;


Στο εξωτερικό πάντως πολύ συχνά δίνουν σε αυτό το download 1024 και 2048 upload.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Έχουμε και λέμε (χονδρικα πάντα): 15€ το πάγιο στην τηλ. γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ + 15.50 € στην Altec και + 21.50€ από τον Μάρτιο στην Forthnet για την ADSL σύνολο: 52€ τον μήνα.


Τόσο είναι.

----------


## mistac75

> Τόσο είναι.


Δηλαδή με 104 το δίμηνο (ναι πιο ακριβό από το 2play της Forthnet) έχω ήσυχο το κεφαλάκι  μου από πλευράς ποιότητας γραμμής αποσυνδέσεων, συγχρονισμού κτλ.
Χίλιες φορές λοιπόν να μείνω έτσι όπως είμαι έστω και αν πληρώνω 20 παραπάνω το δίμηνο παρά να τρέχω και να μην φτάνω. Όποτε σοβαρευτούν οι εναλλακτικοί όσον αφορά το 2Play τότε θα το ξανασκεφτώ. Και ας είμαι δίπλα στο DSLAM στο Α/Κ. Που ξέρω εγώ αν μόλις πάω στο 2play δεν αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα. 
Κοινώς διαλέγω ΟΤΕ για την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών του. Άσχετο που μου έρχονται 3 διαφορετικοί λογαριασμοί.

----------


## pasxos

> Ευτυχώς που οι τιμές της DSL δεν επηρεάζονται από την αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου! Φαντάζεστε τα data μέσα στις γραμμές να έκαιγαν πετρέλαιο;;;;;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Razz:   Άψογο

----------


## Lefh

Αντε με το καλό να δωθούνε και τα 24Μ από τον Οτέ να τα δοκιμάσουμε  :Wink: 
Μπορεί να κοστίζει παραπάνω, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν θα έχουμε disconnect ούτε και θα περιμένουμε 1 ώρα να μιλήσουμε με κάποιον από το tech support  :One thumb up:

----------


## Strogg

Καλημέρα!

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 1 mbps στον ote με conne-x.....Εχω τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά....Απλά ερωτώ, τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω με 24άρα?

Modem Status

Link Status 		Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	256
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	1024
US Margin 	9
DS Margin 	31
Modulation 	MMODE
LOS Errors 	0
DS Line Attenuation 	29
US Line Attenuation 	39
Path Mode 	Fast Path
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 		0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	0

Επίσης έχω router Telindus 1131.....πάω για αλλαγή μαλλον, ε?

----------


## chrisd

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 1 mbps στον ote με conne-x.....Εχω τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά....Απλά ερωτώ, τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω με 24άρα?
> 
> Modem Status
> 
> Link Status 		Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 	256
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 	1024
> ...




καπου αναμεσα στα 16-17mbps θα κλειδωνεις αλλα πιστεψε με μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## Strogg

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Ρωτάω βασικά γιατί ακούω κάποιους που έχουν εναλλακτικό φορέα και αντι για 24άρα παίζουν με 5-6! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## panoc

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Ρωτάω βασικά γιατί ακούω κάποιους που έχουν εναλλακτικό φορέα και αντι για 24άρα παίζουν με 5-6!



και με εναλλακτικο το ιδιο θα πιασεις πανω κατω, δεν παιζει ρόλο τοσο η εταιρία όσο η αποσταση απο το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ (βλεπε : attenuation) και εφοσον τα dslam των εναλλακτικων ειναι στο ίδιο κτηριο με αυτα του ΟΤΕ δεν υπαρχουν σημαντικες αποκλίσεις.

----------


## gangel

> Ξερει τι κανει ο ΟΤΕ.. σου λεει "εισαι torrentακιας? Τραβα στους εναλλακτικους"..


Καλά κάνει μόνο που το upload δεν χρησιμεύει για torrent μόνο  :Wink: . Για να κατεβάζεις με 8mbit καταναλώνεται upload 240kbps περίπου. Δηλαδή από τα 384kbps upload, σου μένουν 144kbps upload...

----------


## 21century

Αν δεν υπάρξουν μειώσεις σε όλα τα πάγια δεν πρόκειται να αυξηθούν οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις, οπότε περιμένουμε ακόμα περισσότερα από τον Π-ΟΤΕ...

----------


## nedo2

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Sebu
> 
> Υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν.Οπως εχω ξαναπει ολα γινονται προς οφελος μας στην παρουσα φαση.Να παρακαλατε εσεις που βριζετε τους εναλλακτικους μην αρχισουν να κλεινουν απο τωρα και καταληξουμε σε καταστασεις κινητης τηλεφωνιας με 3 εταιρειες,καρτελ και εναρμονισμενες πρακτικες.Ανοιχτε τα ματια σας ολοι και βγαλτε τις παρωπιδες!!!!Η αναπτυξη ολων και ο ΟΤΕ και παροχων μας κανει καλο και πρεπει να διατηρηθει αυτος ο ανταγωνισμος τουλαχιστον μια 2ετια ακομα.Μετα βλεπουμε.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Φιλοι rdaniel, erateinos
πιστευω, ακομη και τωρα που ξανακοιταω το post μου, οτι το στοιχειο της ειρωνειας ειναι ολοφανερο. Ουσιαστικα αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι συμφωνω με τον Sebu.
Επ' ευκαιρια, τα post εχουν φτασει 555 και συνεχιζονται τα ιδια και τα ιδια...
 :Sorry:

----------


## Strogg

Μια ακόμα ερώτηση εις τα "γατόνια" του φόρουμ!

Θα πρέπει να αλλάξω το ρούτερ Telindus 1131 για να πιάσω τις ταχύτητες αυτές? :Bot:

----------


## rdaniel

> Φιλοι rdaniel, erateinos
> πιστευω, ακομη και τωρα που ξανακοιταω το post μου, οτι το στοιχειο της ειρωνειας ειναι ολοφανερο. Ουσιαστικα αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι συμφωνω με τον Sebu.
> Επ' ευκαιρια, τα post εχουν φτασει 555 και συνεχιζονται τα ιδια και τα ιδια...


Οκ, τότε λυπάμαι που δεν το είδα, αλλά από την άλλη χαίρομαι να συμφωνούμε  :Smile:

----------


## chrisd

> Μια ακόμα ερώτηση εις τα "γατόνια" του φόρουμ!
> 
> Θα πρέπει να αλλάξω το ρούτερ Telindus 1131 για να πιάσω τις ταχύτητες αυτές?


φιλε εδω και αρκετο καιρο τα ρουτερακια που δινει ο Οτε ειναι Adsl2+ οποτε μια χαρα εισαι.

----------


## adolf

> 36 σελιδες πο πο. Ακουστηκαν πολλα, σιγουρα οι παλιοι θυμουνται καταστασεις κομμενων πακετων στα Dslam αδικαιολογητα πανακριβες γραμμες Adsl στο προσφατο παρελθον, τα κλασσικα περι χαλκου που εγινε με λεφτα δημοσιου και καρπωνεται ο ΟΤΕ (δικαιο ακουγετε σαν κατηγορια), εθελουσια πληρωμενη απο τον πολιτη  και αλλα τετοια πανεμορφα σκηνικα. 
> 
> Οστοσο και οι εναλλακτικοι εδω που τα λεμε δεν ειναι και τα καλυτερα παιδια ετσι. Μεγαλοι χρονοι αναμονης αιτησεις που προχωρανε μονο κατοπιν καταγγελιας, εικονικες διαθεσιμοτητες, κλησεις που δειχνουν σε κατηλλημενο και αλλες παιδικες ασθενειες. Η ουσια ειναι η εξης κατεμε:
> 
> Εγω σαν καταναλωτης ωφελουμαι απο την μειωση των τιμων και σιγουρα θα προωθηθει επιτελους και η ευρζωνικοτητα στην επαρχια. Ευχομαι απλα να υπαρχει σωστος προγραμματισμος για της νεες απαιτησεις που δημιουργουν οι 24αρες και η μαζικοτητα των συνδρομητων που καλυπτονται απο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Ευχαριστω ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικους για τον αεναο αυτον κυκλο ανταγωνισμου στον οποιον εχουν μπει σε υπηρεσιες και τιμες γιατι λειτουργει προς οφελος των καταναλωτων και θα βγαλει την χωρα μας απο τις χαμηλες θεσεις στον τομεα αυτον στην ΕΕ.
> 
> Ευρυζωνικοτητα χωρις ΟΤΕ δεν υπαρχει, το ιδιο και χωρις εναλλακτικους. Οι δυο τους αλληλοσυμπληρωνονται και ευχομαι να υπαρχει ψωμι παντα και για τους δυο. 
> ...


Επειδή ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τα λέμε όλα.Ποιός μπορεί να ξεχάσει Πόσο ΑΚΡΙΒΑ είχαμε πληρώσει τον Router που μας φόρτωναν με το έτσι θέλω???? Εμένα μου ειχαν φορτώσει ενεκα ISDN τον ΙΝΤΡΑΚΟΜ JetSpeed 500i ( κάπου τον εχω ακόμα ) αλλά τον ειχαμε πληρωσει λες και ήταν φτιαγμένος απο πολύτιμο μέταλλο.
Οχι πως αλλοι ειχαν πληρώσει φθηνώτερα τον 500 ( over PSTN).
Ti να πρωτοθυμηθεί κανείς;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Strogg

Εγώ προσωπικά επιλέγω ΟΤΕ επειδή........

1. 'Εχω συναγερμό ο οποίος τσεκαρισμένα απο τον κατασκευαστή δεν λειτουργεί φερέσυχνα (εναλλακτικοί φορείς)

2. 'Εχω fax το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί φερέσυχνα, εκτός ΟΤΕ

3. Θέλω να παίρνω τηλέφωνο 4 το πρωϊ, Κυριακή μεσάνυχτα και να μιλάω μέσα σε 2 λεπτά με κάποιον στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και να μην μου λένε το παραμύθι "Εμείς ό,τι μπορέσαμε κάναμε, δυστυχώς είναι πρόβλημα απο τον ΟΤΕ"...................

----------


## WAntilles

Άντε να δούμε και πόσο θα είναι το μηνιαίο πάγιο για γραμμή aDSL λιανικής 24άρα.

Αν είναι όσο νομίζω, 24άρα   :Superman:  σού 'ρχομαι.  :Superman:

----------


## Strogg

> Άντε να δούμε και πόσο θα είναι το μηνιαίο πάγιο για γραμμή aDSL λιανικής 24άρα.
> 
> Αν είναι όσο νομίζω, 24άρα   σού 'ρχομαι.



29.50 σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## kyriakos7

> 29.50 σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση


πολυ καλη τιμη μπορω να πω !!!

----------


## dbal

> Χαλάρωσε και ασχολήσου με τη δική σου νοημοσύνη





> Εγω ειμαι πολυ χαλαρος και δεχομαι καθε καλοπροερετη κριτικη.Εσυ ???


 :Offtopic:  Οι administrators που παρακολουθούν (?) γιατί δεν κάνουν την δουλειά τους και να διαγράφουν αυτά τα επί προσωπικού, εμπαθή και ανούσια posts, αφήνοντας το thread να γιγαντώνεται σε αριθμό σελίδων, κουράζοντας όσους κάνουν την φιλότιμη προσπάθεια να το διαβάσουν ολόκληρο?

----------


## hypatia

Όταν ο ΟΤΕ λέει κατάργηση της 768 εννοεί μόνο στους δικούς του πελάτες ή σε όλες τις εταιρείες; (εννοώ στην επαρχία που δεν υπάρχουν ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα)

----------


## Insomniac

> 29.50 σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση


 
Αυτα τα ευρω θα ειναι *μαζι με το παγιο της γραμμης* ή οχι ????

----------


## rdaniel

> Εγώ προσωπικά επιλέγω ΟΤΕ επειδή........
> 
> 1. 'Εχω συναγερμό ο οποίος τσεκαρισμένα απο τον κατασκευαστή δεν λειτουργεί φερέσυχνα (εναλλακτικοί φορείς)
> 
> 2. 'Εχω fax το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί φερέσυχνα, εκτός ΟΤΕ
> 
> 3. Θέλω να παίρνω τηλέφωνο 4 το πρωϊ, Κυριακή μεσάνυχτα και να μιλάω μέσα σε 2 λεπτά με κάποιον στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και να μην μου λένε το παραμύθι "Εμείς ό,τι μπορέσαμε κάναμε, δυστυχώς είναι πρόβλημα απο τον ΟΤΕ"...................


1. Οι εναλλακτικοί δεν χρησιμοποιούν φερέσυχνα,από όσο γνωρίζω, VoIP δίνουν και ΝΑΙ υπάρχουν εταιρείες στις οποίες ο συναγερμός δουλεύει ...

2. Παρομοίως, εμένα το fax δουλεύει κανονικότατα

3. Οποτεδήποτε είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα, μίλησα σε 1-3 λεπτά το ΠΟΛΥ με το cc της NetOne, ποτέ δεν άκουσα το "παραμύθι" που λες.

Μπορεί σε άλλες εταιρίες η κατάσταση να είναι διαφορετική, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τα όσα λες δεν είναι γενικεύσεις που δεν ισχύουν καθολικά. Καλύτερα να εξετάζεις τα στοιχεία σου προτού τα παραθέτεις, θα σε βοηθήσει καλύτερα στις αποφάσεις σου.

----------


## WAntilles

> 29.50 σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση


Αυτό αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι η τιμή conn-x και όχι η τιμή λιανικής γραμμής aDSL.

Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Αφού δε θέλεις να το δεις, δικό σου θέμα.
> Και μόνο οι διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ δείχνουν πόσο τον έχουν κάψει οι εναλλακτικοί (και από τη μεριά του πολύ σωστά απάντησε , δεν διαφωνώ).
> 
> Αλλά αν θέλεις να πιστεύεις ότι χωρίς να έχουν βγει τα double-play των εναλλακτικών έστω σε 3-4 πόλεις θα σας έδινε στην επαρχία ο ΟΤΕ 8άρες και 24άρες, τότε δε μένει να πω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από «live your myth in Kolopetinitsa».


Ειμαι σίγουρος οτι στην «Kolopetinitsa» υπάρχουν ποιο ευγενικοί άνθρωποι απο εσένα.

----------


## ahepa

> Παράλληλα αποφασίστηκε να οριστεί ως χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αυτή των 1024 kbps με κατάργηση της 768 και αυτόματη αναβάθμιση για όσους την έχουν.


Ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό είναι μόνο για τους δικούς του πελάτες ή γενικότερο θέμα;

Έχω γραμμή ADSL στο όνομά μου από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά άλλη εταιρεία ως ISP (Tellas), τί σημαίνει αυτό δηλαδή θα αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή (εννοώντας το "physical layer") και θα με κόβει ο ISP γιατί έχω αγοράσει υπηρεσία σε 768 ή θα κάνει αναβάθμιση "for free" και ο ISP.

Από την εμπειρία μου το "for free" καθώς και η έννοια "αναβάθμιση" με τρομάζει.

Ο λόγος που πήγα στο μοντέλο τύπου dial-up με γραμμή στο όνομά μου και να διαλέγω εγώ ISP αν και είναι ασύμφορο, ήταν ότι έχει καεί η γούνα μου από όλες τις εταιρείες.

----------


## lancelotos

ΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΟΛΗ Η ΧΩΡΑ!
ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕ ΤΣΑΝΤΗΡΙΑ.
24ΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΧΟΜΑΙ!!
ΑΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ
ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## rho

> 29.50 σύμφωνα με την *επίσημη ανακοίνωση*


Επίσημη ανακοίνωση;;; Ποιός την έκανε και πότε;

----------


## dbal

> Ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό είναι μόνο για τους δικούς του πελάτες ή γενικότερο θέμα;
> 
> Έχω γραμμή ADSL στο όνομά μου από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά άλλη εταιρεία ως ISP (Tellas), τί σημαίνει αυτό δηλαδή θα αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή (εννοώντας το "physical layer") και θα με κόβει ο ISP γιατί έχω αγοράσει υπηρεσία σε 768 ή θα κάνει αναβάθμιση "for free" και ο ISP.
> 
> Από την εμπειρία μου το "for free" καθώς και η έννοια "αναβάθμιση" με τρομάζει.
> 
> Ο λόγος που πήγα στο μοντέλο τύπου dial-up με γραμμή στο όνομά μου και να διαλέγω εγώ ISP αν και είναι ασύμφορο, ήταν ότι έχει καεί η γούνα μου από όλες τις εταιρείες.


 Έχω την εντύπωση οτι αν δεν αναβαθμίσεις ΚΑΙ την συνδρομή σου στην Tellas στο 1 Mbit, δεν θα το δεις εστω κι αν η γραμμή σου θα έχει αναβαθμιστεί σαν υποδομή....Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος 

Όσον αφορά την πολιτική που ακολουθείς, το εφάρμοζα κι εγώ μέχρι πρότινος και θα σε συμβούλευα να το εγκαταλείψεις το ταχύτερο-πλέον υπάρχουν και αποδοτικότερες και πολύ οικονομικότερες λύσεις  :Smile:

----------


## mondeo

> Να δούμε τώρα με τις 24άρες του ΟΤΕ πόσοι θα πιάνουν πάνω από 12 Mbps.



Ακριβώς.Τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα.

........Auto merged post: mondeo added 7 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........




> Αντε με το καλό να δωθούνε και τα 24Μ από τον Οτέ να τα δοκιμάσουμε 
> Μπορεί να κοστίζει παραπάνω, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν θα έχουμε disconnect ούτε και θα περιμένουμε 1 ώρα να μιλήσουμε με κάποιον από το tech support



Είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα υπάρχουν disconnects;Άλλο να συγχρονίζει η γραμμή πχ. στα 1024 
και άλλο να προσπαθεί να πιάσει τα 24Mbps.

----------


## xolloth

λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε.
τιμη 24αραs 60 ευρω το διμηνο,παγιο 30 ευρω το διμηνο,τηλεφωνικεs κλησειs minimum 50 ευρω το διμηνο,συνολο 140 ευρω.
για ποιεs ανταγωνιστικεs τιμεs μιλαμε;

----------


## xmperop1

Πάντως για αυτά τα 575 μυνήματα "φαίει ο ΟΤΕ".

----------


## ahepa

> Όσον αφορά την πολιτική που ακολουθείς, το εφάρμοζα κι εγώ μέχρι πρότινος και θα σε συμβούλευα να το εγκαταλείψεις το ταχύτερο-πλέον υπάρχουν και αποδοτικότερες και πολύ οικονομικότερες λύσεις


Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν οικονομικότερες λύσεις, αλλά την πρώτη φορά που κάηκε η γούνα μου ήταν με τη Vivodi που μου έστειλε ένα λογαριασμό 400ευρώ λέγοντας ότι έχω στο όνομά μου και στον ίδιο τηλεφωνικό αριθμό 3 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες 1. ADSL μέσω ΑΡΥΣ, 2. ADSL μέσω του δικτύου της και 3. DSL phone μέσω του δικτύου της. Φυσικά στην περιοχή μου δεν είχε και δεν έχουν ακόμα δίκτυο. Η λύση που μου είπαν είναι να πληρώσω τα 400 και να τα συμψηφήσουμε από τους επόμενους λογαριασμούς. Φυσικά αρνήθηκα, έκανα αίτηση κατάργησης και ταυτόχρονα ενημέρωσα την ΕΕΤΤ. Όταν η ΕΕΤΤ τους ρώτησε τι έχουν να απαντήσουν στις κατηγορίες μου η Vivodi έδωσε την απλή απάντηση ο κος Χάμλατζης δεν είναι πια πελάτης μας, άρα δεν ισχύουν αυτά. Η χαζομάρα (και συγνώμη για την έκφραση) της ΕΕΤΤ ήταν ότι το δέχτηκε σαν απάντηση. Επίσης στο τηλέφωνο η υπεύθυνη τςης Vivodi εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη μου είπε πως κακώς έμπλεξα την ΕΕΤΤ (φυσικά off the record αυτό), μετά από αυτό άρχησα να καταγράφω όλες τις τηλεφωνικές μου επικοινωνίες με τις εταιρείες.

Στη συνέχεια πήγα στην OTEnet με 512 γραμμή και όταν έκαναν την περιβόητη αναβάθμιση και πήγα στα 1024 το πραγματικό bandwidth ήταν λίγο πάνω από τα 384 (χειρότερα δηλαδή από πριν) από την OTEnet μου είπαν πως αφού πιάνω το 1/3 της ονομαστικής γραμμής δεν το θεωρούν πρόβλημα, και μου πρότειναν μερικές λύσει. Να περιμένω να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση (εγώ το μετέφρασα δηλαδή Δευτέρα Παρουσία, να κόψω τελείως το Internet αν δεν είμαι ευχαρηστημένος και τέλος να ζητήσω να μου κάνουν downgrade τη γραμμή), μάντεψε τι δίαλεξα.

Όταν έλυξε το πακέτο της OTEnet έκανα αίτηση για το αντίστοιχο πακέτο της Forthnet και περίμενα αρκετούς μήνες χωρίς Internet να κάνουν τη σύνδεση, κάθε φορά η απάντηση τους ήταν ότι λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν είχαν στείλει ακόμα την αίτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ.

Οπότε στη συνέχεια επέλεξα το μοντέλο που είπα γνωρίζοντας το οικονομικό θέμα. Κάποια στιγμή (το καλοκαίρι) έκανα αίτηση για το 2play της Forthnet ελπίζοντας να έχουν βελτιώσει τις υπηρεσίες τους, μέχρι και το Νοέμβριο δεν είχαν κάνει τίποτε και στο τηλέφωνο άλλες φορές έλεγαν ότι λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν είχαν στείλει ακόμα την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ, άλλες φορές είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους δίνει τα χάλκινα καλώδια και μία φορά είπαν πως ακύρωσαν την αίτηση μου και την ξανά έκαναν.

Όλες τις φορές ενημέρωσα την ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά ... 

Και με την Tellas έχω παράπονα ώς προς το οικονομικό θέμα ότι ανά μερικούς μήνες ενώ έχουν πάρει τα χρήματα από την πιστωτική κάρτα μου στέλνουν λογαριασμό που περιλαμβάνει και προηγούμενους μήνες και πρέπει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να τους ενημερώνω τηλεφωνικώς.

Προς το παρόν μπορώ να ζήσω με με αυτή την ανοργανοσιά της Tellas.

----------


## tolisp

Γιατί κάνει εντύπωση σε μερικούς η είδηση?
Το περιμέναμε έτσι και αλλιώς σαν κίνηση και μάλιστα λίγο πριν τις γιορτές...
*ΕΠΙΤΈΛΟΥΣ* πίσω και οποιος μου ξαναπεί για "εναλλακτικούς" και τέτοια θα τον στείλω να δουλέψει στην τεχνική υποστήριξη της HOL  :Razz:  (όπου HOL βάλτε ότι προτιμάτε τα ίδια σκ--- είναι όλοι...)
Που υπογράφω είπατε να φύγει η HOLέρα από την γραμμή μου?  :Cool:

----------


## nickvog

> λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε.
> τιμη 24αραs 60 ευρω το διμηνο,παγιο 30 ευρω το διμηνο,τηλεφωνικεs κλησειs minimum 50 ευρω το διμηνο,συνολο 140 ευρω.
> για ποιεs ανταγωνιστικεs τιμεs μιλαμε;


Αν και χοντρικά, έτσι είναι... ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ !!!

Αν δεν καταργηθεί το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ... το χαράτσι παραμένει χαράτσι !!!! Και τo υπολογίσιμο κόστος των land-line τηλεφωνημάτων θα συνεχίσει επίσης να αποτελεί την μαύρη τρύπα διαφυγής του κόσμου προς τους εναλλακτικούς (τουλάχιστον προς όσους τα δίνουν απεριόριστα και δωρεάν).

Καλή η προσφορά για το internet, αλλά από μόνη της θαρρώ ότι δεν φτάνει για να επαναφέρει τον κόσμο πίσω.... :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> οτι και να λετε ο οτε θα ειναι αυτος, που θα κανει τελευταιος την κινηση και θα σας περναει χιλιομετρα μπποστα και εσεις απλα θα ακολουθειτε, οπως μπορειτε βεβαια !!!



Σε ποιούς ακριβώς έχεις την αίσθηση ότι απευθύνεσαι;
Έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει ότι μιλάς με άλλους χρήστες και όχι με τα στελέχη κάποιου παρόχου;

----------


## DM

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος μέχρι ποια ταχύτητα μπορώ να έχω με το US Robotics 9106 ?
ώστε να κάνω την ανάλογη αναβάθμιση χωρίς πρόβλημα?

----------


## tommygun

τα πραγματα ειναι απλα:

- ο ποτες τρεχει πισω απο τις εξελιξεις με καθυστερηση 1 και 1.5 ετος, συρομενος απο τον ανταγωνισμο.

- το μελλον ειναι οι ενοποιημενες υπηρησιες 2play & 3play και οχι το 2pay & 3pay  :Wink: 

- οι τιμες του ποτε για οσους μενουν στα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα με δυνατοτητα επιλογης, ειναι για γελια.
Για αυτους που μενουν επαρχια χωρις δυνατοτητα επιλογης, ειναι βεβαια πολυ καλο ο μοναδικος τους pimp να σταματησει να τους τα παιρνει χοντρα και να τους τα παιρνει μετρια μονο.
Αν αυτο ειναι λογος για να πανηγυριζουν, ειναι αλλο καπελο.






> Αυτό αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι η τιμή conn-x και όχι η τιμή λιανικής γραμμής aDSL.
> 
> Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.


τι εννοεις λιανικης? 
περιμενεις να αγορασεις 24μβιτ γραμμη σε κομματια? 
που θα βρεις να αγορασεις σκετο internet 24μβιτ?

αυτα πεθανανε με το RUO, τωρα που αλλαζεις παροχο μεσα σε μια μερα χωρις να μενεις χωρις dsl απο τον παλιο.

----------


## theopan

> λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε.
> τιμη 24αραs 60 ευρω το διμηνο,παγιο 30 ευρω το διμηνο,τηλεφωνικεs κλησειs minimum 50 ευρω το διμηνο,συνολο 140 ευρω.
> για ποιεs ανταγωνιστικεs τιμεs μιλαμε;


Αν δεν σοβαρευτούν άμεσα οι εναλλακτικοί (στο θέμα της εξυπηρέτησης) θα βάλουν λουκέτο ο ένας μετά τον άλλον από το νέο έτος μετά από αυτή την κίνηση του ΟΤΕ!
Ό,τι θα γλύτωνα σε ένα χρόνο από την καλύτερη τιμή της forthnet , το έχω πληρώσει σε βενζίνες μέχρι την Ατθιδών και τηλέφωνα (χώρίς υπερβολή), για να διαπιστώσω γιατί δεν ενεργοποιείται η σύνδεσή μου μέσα σε 2 μήνες και δουλειά δεν έκανα κιόλας. Μια από τα ίδια φαίνεται να γίνεται και με τη HOL Είναι *ξοφλημένοι* όλοι τους (εκτός ίσως της Netone) αν δεν αλλάξουν τακτική *αύριο.*
Οι νέες τιμές είναι *πάρα πολύ καλές* ειδικά για όσους (σαν εμένα) δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν από τη λύση shared llu γιατί θέλουν αξιόπιστη τηλεφωνία.

----------


## maxcp

παρα πολυ καλη κινηση ΟΜΩΣ για να καταλαβω..
πχ εγω εχω ηδη 3μηνες connx-ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΩΣ θα το κανουν 1024 και θα πανε την τιμη στα 16,5 ή ΜΟΝΟ για νεους συνδρομητες?εμεις που ειμαστε ηδη conexακηδες ισχυουν κ για μας προφανως οι νεες τιμες ?(εννοω δεν πρεπει να περασει το 6μηνο συμβολαιο,σωστα?)

----------


## lewton

Δείτε πώς λειτουργεί ο μέσος Έλληνας.

Στάδιο 1ο: δεν κατέχει περί χαρακτηριστικών γραμμής κλπ και ρωτάει πόσα περίπου αναμένεται να πιάνει η γραμμή του.
Μέχρι εδώ κανένα πρόβλημα, πρόκειται για μια ερώτηση που γίνεται συχνά για απασχολεί πολύ κόσμο.



> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 1 mbps στον ote με conne-x.....Εχω τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά....Απλά ερωτώ, τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω με 24άρα?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στάδιο δεύτερο: του απαντάει κάποιο άλλο μέλος.



> καπου αναμεσα στα 16-17mbps θα κλειδωνεις αλλα πιστεψε με μια χαρα ειναι.


Στάδιο 3ο: ο χρήστης λοιπόν που έμαθε πόσα θα πιάνει η γραμμή του, χωρίς βέβαια να έχει αποκτήσει ξαφνικά γνώσεις περί attenuation, noise margin κτλ, καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι «ΝΑ, ο ΟΤΕ δίνει πολλά Mbps και οι κακοί εναλλακτικοί όχι».



> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Ρωτάω βασικά γιατί ακούω κάποιους που έχουν εναλλακτικό φορέα και αντι για 24άρα παίζουν με 5-6!


Στη συνέχεια του εξηγεί κάποιο τρίτο μέλος ότι αυτό που λέει στερείται λογικής:



> και με εναλλακτικο το ιδιο θα πιασεις πανω κατω, δεν παιζει ρόλο τοσο η εταιρία όσο η αποσταση απο το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ (βλεπε : attenuation) και εφοσον τα dslam των εναλλακτικων ειναι στο ίδιο κτηριο με αυτα του ΟΤΕ δεν υπαρχουν σημαντικες αποκλίσεις.


Και φυσικά ο μέσος Έλληνας τον οποίον και εξετάζουμε δεν κάνει καν τον κόπο να δώσει σημασία στον άνθρωπο. Και γιατί να το κάνει άλλωστε; Σιγά μην ανασκευάσει το λάθος του και του πέσει η υπόληψη! Αφού τα ξέρει όλα ξαφνικά (δηλαδή όχι ακριβώς, όπως αποδεικνύεται στη συνέχεια).

----------


## WAntilles

> τι εννοεις λιανικης?


Πιο απλά δεν μπορώ να το πω.

Ό,τι επακριβώς εννοούμε όλοι με τον όρο αυτό εδώ και 4+ χρόνια.




> περιμενεις να αγορασεις 24μβιτ γραμμη σε κομματια?


Ναι.




> που θα βρεις να αγορασεις σκετο internet 24μβιτ?


Έχω βρει ήδη.




> αυτα πεθανανε με το RUO, τωρα που αλλαζεις παροχο μεσα σε μια μερα χωρις να μενεις χωρις dsl απο τον παλιο.


Στα χαρτιά όλα αυτά που λες.

Στην πράξη, ενεργοποιείσαι ύστερα από 2 μήνες, αν φυσικά ενεργοποιηθείς, γιατί μπορεί αντί για εσένα να ενεργοποιηθεί κάποιος άλλος τυχαίος σε τυχαίο άλλο δήμο του λεκανοπεδίου.

----------


## zeppelin

> Επιτέλους να επιγκετντρωθεί ο ανταγωνισμός στην ποιότητα και όχι στο κόστος ...


έτσι ακριβώς

----------


## tolisp

> Αν δεν σοβαρευτούν άμεσα οι εναλλακτικοί (στο θέμα της εξυπηρέτησης) θα βάλουν λουκέτο ο ένας μετά τον άλλον από το νέο έτος μετά από αυτή την κίνηση του ΟΤΕ!
> Ό,τι θα γλύτωνα σε ένα χρόνο από την καλύτερη τιμή της forthnet , το έχω πληρώσει σε βενζίνες μέχρι την Ατθιδών και τηλέφωνα (χώρίς υπερβολή), για να διαπιστώσω γιατί δεν ενεργοποιείται η σύνδεσή μου μέσα σε 2 μήνες και δουλειά δεν έκανα κιόλας. Μια από τα ίδια φαίνεται να γίνεται και με τη HOL Είναι *ξοφλημένοι* όλοι τους (εκτός ίσως της Netone) αν δεν αλλάξουν τακτική *αύριο.*
> Οι νέες τιμές είναι *πάρα πολύ καλές* ειδικά για όσους (σαν εμένα) δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν από τη λύση shared llu γιατί θέλουν αξιόπιστη τηλεφωνία.


 
A μπράβο αυτό λέω και εγώ... μετά από 1 ολόκληρο χρόνο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑΣ ταλαιπωρίας αν τα βάλω κάτω ακόμα και οικονομικά το να πάω σε shared εκτος ΟΤΕ ήταν τεραστια mlk μου....
Και υπάρχουν πράγματα που ΔΕΝ πληρώνονται όπως το χάσιμο ολόκληρης μέρας για να επικοινωνήσεις με την ΤY (3-4 τηλεφωνα με αναμονή πάνω από 40-50 λεπτά...) και κυρίως ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡAΚΙΑ μου να προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω σε άτομα που η δεν έχουν ιδέα με το αντικείμενο η το κάνουν επίτηδες ότι για τα προβλήματα μου ΔΕΝ φταίει ούτε το ντούμπλεξ τηλέφωνο (αλήθεια ντούμπλεξ σε ISDN πρώτη φορα ακούω...) ούτε ο συναγερμός ούτε το splitter ούτε η γραμμή που "γεμίζει δεδομένα με τον καιρό και μπουκώνει"...
Τελικά η Ελλάδα είναι η μονη χωρα στον κόσμο που βρίσκουν εφαρμογή οι θεωρίες του Μαρξισμού - το δημόσιο είναι καλύτερο.... τραγικό αλλα αληθινό  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> 29.50 σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση


Δεν κατάλαβες (ή δε γνωρίζεις) τι ρώτησε o Wantilles.
Η απάντηση είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα τι θα γίνει με τις γραμμές ΑΡΥΣ σε λιανική, και θα το ξέρουμε όταν ανακοινωθούν οι τιμές επίσημα.
Επίσης δεν ξέρω που την είδες την επίσημη ανακοίνωση, πάντως ακόμα δεν υπάρχει (ναι, επιβεβαιωμένο).

----------


## kalmi

Ελπίζω η προσαρμογή στα νέα δεδομένα (δηλ. επιτέλους λογικές τιμές για 2/4Mbps που αφορούν την πλειοψηφία των χρηστών) να γίνει με νορμάλ τρόπο, σε χρονοδιάγραμμα που θα τηρηθεί  και όχι χύμα, και να μπορέσουν να επωφεληθούν και οι υπάρχοντες χρήστες που ήδη τα έχουν σκάσει  από χοντρά ως σχεδόν χοντρά. Αλλιώς η δυσαρέσκεια θαναι χειρότερη από την ωφέλεια - δηλ. το ντόρο που σίγουρα θα ξεσπάσει από Δευτέρα αναγκάζοντας βέβαια και τον ανταγωνσιμό να απαντήσει. 
Καλή - αν και επιβεβλημένη - κίνηση πάντως. Να δούμε πως θα υλοποιηθεί και σε ποιό βάθος χρόνου. ¨Ηταν ανάγκη ν' ανακατευτεί ξανά η τράπουλα...

----------


## body125z

> λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε.
> τιμη 24αραs 60 ευρω το διμηνο,παγιο 30 ευρω το διμηνο,τηλεφωνικεs κλησειs minimum 50 ευρω το διμηνο,συνολο 140 ευρω.
> για ποιεs ανταγωνιστικεs τιμεs μιλαμε;


ma kaλα τι περιμενεις  ο ΟΤΕ να εχει ιδιες τιμες με τους παροχους..?
εννοειτε οτι θα ειναι πιο ακριβως.. παρα ταυτα θα κλεισει καποια μαγαζακια γιατι δε πονταρει στις χαμηλοτερες τιμες αλλα στην πιοτητα υπηρεσιων...

θυμαμαι οταν ειχα 4θνετ ποσες ωρες εφαγα στα τηλεφωνα και να τρεχω στους αντιπροσωπους,,, απειρες καταγγελιες κτλ κτλ

δε πα να πληρωνω το παγιο... γουσταρω και μαρεσει κ εχω το κεφαλι μου υσηχο...
ο ΟΤΕ στο λεει ξεκαθαρα..
φιλε ειμαι ακριβως αν θες ελα  αλλα θα εχεις ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων.. οι αλλοι οι κλεφτες στο κανουν στα μουλοχτα,βαζουν το τυρακι στη φακα(βλεπε χαμηλες τιμες) και περιμενουν να πεσεις...

1000φορες το παγιο του ΟΤΕ επομενως :Whistle:

----------


## SpartanX

Πολύ καιρό ακουγόταν σαν φήμη οτι θα μειώσει τις τιμές ο ΟΤΕ ... επιτέλους το κάνει πράξη !

----------


## guzel

> Πολύ καιρό ακουγόταν σαν φήμη οτι θα μειώσει τις τιμές ο ΟΤΕ ... επιτέλους το κάνει πράξη !


δεν θα μπορουσε να κανει διαφορετικα.μηνες τωρα εχουν καποιοι 24αρες.. ο οτε τωρα ξυπνισε ?οσο υπαρχει το παγιο γραμμης οι τιμες εξακολουθουν να ειναι ακριβες και μη ανταγωνιστικες

----------


## No-Name

> δεν θα μπορουσε να κανει διαφορετικα.μηνες τωρα εχουν καποιοι 24αρες.. ο οτε τωρα ξυπνισε ?οσο υπαρχει το παγιο γραμμης οι τιμες εξακολουθουν να ειναι ακριβες και μη ανταγωνιστικες


Αγόρι μου θέλεις να καταλάβεις κάτι?

24αρες έχουμε μολις 6 μήνες σε 78 στενά στην Ελλάδα,τόσο δύσκολο ειναι να το αντιληφθεί ο εγκέφαλος σου ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει να δώσει σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη έκταση και πώς δεν θα κάνει το beta testing πάνω σου?

Ετσι λέγατε για τις 4 και 8 οι ίδιοι τότε και τελικά έγινε πανικός.

----------


## anthoula

> Παιδιά γιατί βγάζετε τα ποδοσφαιρικά σας ένστικτα εδώ? Γιατί δεν πάτε γήπεδο να τα δούμε και αυτά γεμάτα? 
> Αν είναι δυνατόν, έχει καταντήσει οπαδοί ΟΤΕ-οπαδοί εναλλακτικών! Τόση φανατίλα πια για εταιρείες που από την μια πλευρά μας ρούφαγαν το αίμα τόσα χρονιά με άθλιες υπηρεσίες και πανάκριβες τιμές (χρέωση dialup, ΕΠΑΚ, ετεροχρονισμένο ISDN, ετεροχρονισμένο ADSL, χαλκός που δεν περνούσε ότι τηλεγραφικό σήμα κλπ) και από την άλλη με εταιρείες που οι πιο πολλές κάνουν αρπαχτές και κοιτάζουν πως θα βρουν καμιά MARFIN ή κανέναν Αιγύπτιο μεγιστάνα να πουληθούν και οι υπηρεσίες τους είναι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις για κλάματα? Όλοι με το θηρίο είστε? Αυτά βλέπουν και γελάνε!


Πες τα καλέ μου άνθρωπε!  :Worthy:   :Clap: 
Ήμαρτον με τα ποδόσφαιρα και τις «θρησκείες» τους! Κάτω οι οπαδοί όλων των πλευρών!  :Thumb down:   :Evil: 




> Δείτε πώς λειτουργεί ο μέσος Έλληνας.
> 
> Στάδιο 1ο: δεν κατέχει περί χαρακτηριστικών γραμμής κλπ και ρωτάει πόσα περίπου αναμένεται να πιάνει η γραμμή του.
> Μέχρι εδώ κανένα πρόβλημα, πρόκειται για μια ερώτηση που γίνεται συχνά για απασχολεί πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> 
> Στάδιο δεύτερο: του απαντάει κάποιο άλλο μέλος.
> 
> 
> ...


Τον αράπη κι αν τον πλένεις... Όπου αράπης βάλε Ελληνάρας.




> Πιο απλά δεν μπορώ να το πω.
> 
> Ό,τι επακριβώς εννοούμε όλοι με τον όρο αυτό εδώ και 4+ χρόνια.
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι.
> 
> 
> ...


Οι γνωστές υπερβολές.
Wan, βγες από την σπηλιά σου και αγοράσε ένα ενοποιημένο πακετάκι aka Conn-x. Μην περιμένεις να πάρεις ξεχωριστή συνδρομή Altec ή Otenet και ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα DSL. Άσε που δεν θα σου βγει πιο φθηνά.
Α και αυτό που λες με τους διαφορετικούς δήμους, φυσικά και δεν ισχύει, δεν γίνεται να μπερδέψουν π.χ. το Α/Κ Πειραιά με το Α/Κ Αμαρουσίου. Το γιατί το ξέρεις πολύ καλά... έξυπνος είσαι.




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ας το κανει καποιος admin/moderator lock μεχρι να εχουμε εξελιξεις.
> Δεν αντεχω αλλο, ο καθενας λεει οτι θελει





> Έλεος ρε παιδια
> 
> 18 σελίδες νήμα και απο την δεύτερη λέτε
> 
> 
> "Ο ΟΤΕ το εχει μεγαλύτερο, οχι οι ενναλακτικοι το χουν μεγαλύτερο". " Ναι αλλα οταν ο ΟΤΕ το ειχε μεγαλύτερο που ήταν το δικό σας" 
> 
> ELEOC 
> 
> Γιατι δεν το κλειδώνετε? Σε λίγο θα γίνει το Ultimate trolliing topic


+1  :One thumb up: 

 :RTFM:  :Closed topic:  :Lock:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα προβλήματα των ιδιόκτητων έχουν να κάνουν με την κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών.
> Την ευθύνη για την συντήρηση των γραμμών από το κέντρο έως τις πολυκατοικίες μας την έχει ο ΟΤΕ.


ΟΧΙ φιλε μου εχει να κανει με την νοοτροπια που εχουν οι ιδιοκτητες των ιδιοκτητων (εναλλακτικοι παροχοι) και τα προβληματα τους εχουν να κανουν με την τσεπη τους.

υπαρχει ατομο εδω μεσα που περιμενει απο εταιρεια που εχει ιδιοκτητο 3 χρονια να παει στην περιοχη του.

μην ακουω βλακειες ερωτησεις η Νο1 εταιρεια για μενα ειναι και θα ειναι ο ΟΤΕ
τελος.

οταν οι αλλοι αναλαβουν τις ευθυνες τους προς τους πελατες τους τοτε τα λεμε.

λετε για ιδιοκτητα δικτυα ποια ειναι αυτα? εγω εχω δει τους "εναλλακτικους" να χρησιμοποιουν τα κεντρα του ΟΤΕ , τα καλωδια του , τους κατανεμητες του? ποια ιδιοκτητα? ιδιοκτητα θα ηταν αν ειχαν τα δικα τους κεντρα , τα δικα τους καλωδια , τους δικους κατανεμητες μην λεμε και οτι θελουμε καλα κανει ο ΟΤΕ και τα χρησιμοποιει αφου ειναι δικα του.

Ας κανουν πρωτα τα δικα τους δικτυα ετσι ωστε να λεγονται πραγματικα ιδιοκτητα και μετα τα λεμε οχι να ζουν εις βαρος του ΟΤΕ και των ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ ΤΟΥ γιατι αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει οι συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ πληρωνουν τους "εναλλακτικους" με τα προβληματα που προκαλουν στο δικτυο του ΟΤΕ που εχουν επιπτωση σε αυτους.

εγω ειμαι στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μολις ληξει το συμβολαιο την εκανα για ΟΤΕ με ελαφρα πηδηματακια για τους παρακατω σοβαρους κατα την γνωμη μου λογους (διαχειριση του ρουτερ μου απο αλλους , ρεσταρτ απο αλλους οποτε εκεινοι το θελουν και αλλα μικρα και ασημαντα προβληματα).

----------


## riddle3

> λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε.
> τιμη 24αραs 60 ευρω το διμηνο,παγιο 30 ευρω το διμηνο,τηλεφωνικεs κλησειs minimum 50 ευρω το διμηνο,συνολο 140 ευρω.
> για ποιεs ανταγωνιστικεs τιμεs μιλαμε;


Με conn-x talk 24/7 τα minimum 50e σε κλήσεις θα είναι maximum 30e (+ οτι κάνεις σε κλήσεις εκτός δικτύου ΟΤΕ).Άρα 60e το μήνα το οποίο είναι να μεν ακριβότερο από άλλες λύσεις, αλλά διαθέσιμο σχεδόν παντού και άμεσα (το κυριότερο).

Εάν έχεις κάλυψη από άλλους παρόχους (δεν πάει σε εσένα προσωπικά) , be my guest και πήγαινε προς τα εκεί.Αν είχαμε και εμείς αυτές τις επιλογές πολύ πιθανόν να κάναμε και εμείς το ίδιο.Απλά έτυχε τα 24 να μας τα δίνει ο ΟΤΕ πιο γρήγορα από τους υπόλοιπους.Δεν θα πρέπει να είμαστε χαρούμενοι που πλέον έχουμε και εμείς αυτή την επιλογή ?

----------


## WAntilles

> και επιτελους ας τελειωνει το παραμυθακι οτι οι εναλλακτικοι εχουν προβλημα...


Όταν αντί να ενεργοποιήσουν εσένα στην Ηλιούπολη, ενεργοποιούν κάποιον παντελώς άσχετο στα Πατήσια, ε τότε, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα;




> ...οι εναλλακτικοι δεν εχουν κανενα λογο να καθυστερουν τις ενεργοποιησεις και να δημιουργουν προβληματα.


Ο λόγος είναι η τεράστια ανοργανωσιά τους -> το καφενείο τους.




> εγω ειμαι στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μολις ληξει το συμβολαιο την εκανα για ΟΤΕ για πολλους και διαφορους λογους.


Για ποιούς ακριβώς, αν επιτρέπεται;

Και ερωτώ γιατί θεωρούσα τη Net-1 τον μόνο κάπως σοβαρό εναλλακτικό.

----------


## diamat

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		η αληθεια ποναει ε ? ε τι να κανουμε.. δεν υπαρχει λογος για να κλειδωθει το θεμα. αν θελεις μπορεις να μην παρακολουθεις το συγκεκριμενο θεμα


Πότε καταλήξαμε στο ποια είναι η αλήθεια και δεν το κατάλαβα; Φαντάζομαι αναφέρεσαι στην δική σου...

----------


## thanasis38

οταν εκανε την αναβαθμηση ο οτε θυμαστε τι διαμαρτυριες υπηρχαν για χαμηλες ταχυτητες? μακαρι να δωσει 24 να δειτε με ποσο θα κατεβαζετε. αλλα μην δω κανενα να διαμαρτυρεται τοτε :Whistle:

----------


## SirAggelos

To παγιο τηλεφωνιας θα καταργηθει ξερουμε κατι?

----------


## No-Name

Μα δεν θα διαμαρτυρηθεί κανείς....μην αγχώνεσαι στις 4άρες και 8άρες σπάνια έχουν προβλήματα.Το ίδιο και στις έως 24άρες.

----------


## guzel

> To παγιο τηλεφωνιας θα καταργηθει ξερουμε κατι?


φυσικα ΟΧΙ

----------


## ant

> φυσικα ΟΧΙ


Το ξερεις κ το λες???

----------


## Bebis

Θα μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε τα παλιά μας Speedtouch 530 αν θελήσουμε να αναβαθμισουμε σε 8mbit? (τόσο έπιανε και το adsl1 protocol).

To connx δίνει δωρεάν routers? (οχι μοντεμ)

Στο xls με τα dslam, ποια στήλη είναι αυτή που δείχνει τις διαθέσιμες 8mbps γραμμές;

----------


## giwrgosth

> Θα μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε τα παλιά μας Speedtouch 530 αν θελήσουμε να αναβαθμισουμε σε 8mbit? (τόσο έπιανε και το adsl1 protocol).


Σε Tellas που το είχα δοκιμάσει κλείδωσε στα 7.800. Λογικά θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## ahepa

> δεν θα μπορουσε να κανει διαφορετικα.μηνες τωρα εχουν καποιοι 24αρες.. ο οτε τωρα ξυπνισε ?οσο υπαρχει το παγιο γραμμης οι τιμες εξακολουθουν να ειναι ακριβες και μη ανταγωνιστικες


Φαντάζομαι πως η ΕΕΤΤ δεν επιτρέπει στον ΟΤΕ να κάνει προσφορές για κατάργηση του παγίου και για μεγάλες ταχύτητες, ώστε να μπορέσει ο ανταγωνισμός να λειτουργήσει και αυτό γιατί ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα έχει δεσπόζουσα θέση στην αγορά.

Κάποια στιγμή όμως θα πρέπει η ΕΕΤΤ να δώσει το ΟΚ στον ΟΤΕ να προχορήσει και να κάνει αντίστοιχες προσφορές και τότε θα φανεί ποιες είναι οι σοβαρές εταιρείες.

Δυστυχώς οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι μας βλέπουν μόνο σαν ανοικτά πορτοφόλια και δεν προχοράνε σε επενδύσεις

----------


## guzel

> Το ξερεις κ το λες???


εδω ο οτε διαφημιζει οτι χωρις παγιο υπαρχει το χαος.. μονο με παγιο μπορεις να εχεις οτε.. ειναι το κλειδι :Laughing:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Αγόρι μου θέλεις να καταλάβεις κάτι?
> 
> 24αρες έχουμε μολις 6 μήνες σε 78 στενά στην Ελλάδα,τόσο δύσκολο ειναι να το αντιληφθεί ο εγκέφαλος σου ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει να δώσει σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη έκταση και πώς δεν θα κάνει το beta testing πάνω σου?
> 
> Ετσι λέγατε για τις 4 και 8 οι ίδιοι τότε και *τελικά έγινε πανικός*.


Από τα στοιχεία του DSLAM 28-11-07.xls:

Στην Αθήνα, σε σύνολο 321,000 συνδέσεων μέσω ΟΤΕ, 4 και τα 8 έχουν *σύνολο*  το 2% των συνδρομητών (1% η κάθε μία περίπου).

Στην Επαρχία, σε σύνολο 404,000 συνδέσεων, έχουν μερίδιο 0,7% σύνολο (0,35% η κάθε μία).

Στο σύνολο, σε 725,000 συνδέσεις, τα 4*+*8 είναι 1,24% ή αλλιώς 9,000 άνθρωποι (φαντάζομαι αυτό, μαζί με τις χαμηλές ονομαστικές εξηγεί εύκολα την απουσία παραπόνων  :Razz: ). Μάλλον beta το λες παρά πανικό.


ΥΓ: Αν λέω βλακείες πάνω σε λάθος νούμερα πείτε μου, κανείς δεν είναι άσφαλτος που λέει και η Αντζελα.

----------


## Xguru

Όλοι έχουν πάγιο. Απλά ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας. Οπότε αφήστε την ιστορία με τα πάγια. (Αυτό για να ξέρετε τί να ζητήσετε).

----------


## 2048dsl

> ΟΧΙ φιλε μου εχει να κανει με την νοοτροπια που εχουν οι ιδιοκτητες των ιδιοκτητων (εναλλακτικοι παροχοι) και τα προβληματα τους εχουν να κανουν με την τσεπη τους.
> 
> υπαρχει ατομο εδω μεσα που περιμενει απο εταιρεια που εχει ιδιοκτητο 3 χρονια να παει στην περιοχη του.
> 
> μην ακουω βλακειες ερωτησεις η Νο1 εταιρεια για μενα ειναι και θα ειναι ο ΟΤΕ
> τελος.
> 
> οταν οι αλλοι αναλαβουν τις ευθυνες τους προς τους πελατες τους τοτε τα λεμε.
> 
> ...


ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ :One thumb up: 




> εδω ο οτε διαφημιζει οτι χωρις παγιο υπαρχει το χαος.. μονο με παγιο μπορεις να εχεις οτε.. ειναι το κλειδι


Απο περιεργεια δεν εχεις σκεφτει οτι ετσι και η ΕΕΤΤ αφηνε τον ΟΤΕ να καταργησει το παγιο pstn/isdn εσυ δεν θα ειχες αυτη τη στιγμη ιντερνετ με τον εναλακτικο που εισαι ειδη τωρα λογο οτι την πιτα θα την ειχε ολη ο ΟΤΕ? ποσο δυσκολο σου ειναι να καταλαβεις που οσο και εαν σου φενετε δυσκολο οι εναλακτικοι τρωνε λογο ΕΕΤΤ.Για να μην σε παω μακρυα πολυ το ιδιο θα συμβει και με την ΡΑΕ και την ΔΕΗ (για να φανε καπιοι ΜΥΤΙΛΙΝΑΙΟΙ-ΚΑΠΕΛΟΥΖΟΣ ΚΤΛΠ).

----------


## guzel

> Από τα στοιχεία του DSLAM 28-11-07.xls:
> 
> Στην Αθήνα, σε σύνολο 321,000 συνδέσεων μέσω ΟΤΕ, 4 και τα 8 έχουν *σύνολο*  το 2% των συνδρομητών (1% η κάθε μία περίπου).
> 
> Στην Επαρχία, σε σύνολο 404,000 συνδέσεων, έχουν μερίδιο 0,7% σύνολο (0,35% η κάθε μία).
> 
> Στο σύνολο, σε 725,000 συνδέσεις, τα 4*+*8 είναι 1,24% ή αλλιώς 9,000 άνθρωποι (φαντάζομαι αυτό, μαζί με τις χαμηλές ονομαστικές εξηγεί εύκολα την απουσία παραπόνων ). Μάλλον beta το λες παρά πανικό.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Αν λέω βλακείες πάνω σε λάθος νούμερα πείτε μου, κανείς δεν είναι άσφαλτος που λέει και η Αντζελα.


αψογος  :One thumb up:

----------


## lancelotos

Απλα ειναι τα πραγματα.Οποιος θελει ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων παει οτε.Οποιος θελει φτηνες λυσεις με τα γνωστα ομως επακολουτα παει σε ολους τους αλλους παροχους.
Ειναι θεμα επιλογης και ποσο αντεχουν τα νευρα σου στους αλλους παροχους.
Για μενα οι νεες τιμες του οτε μου φαινονται μια χαρα.Για αλλον οχι,ε ας παει σε αλλο παροχο,δεν τον κραταει κανεις.Ελευθερια εχουμε.
Εγω προσωπικα την αξιοπιστια-εξυπηρετηση-ταχυτητα του οτε δεν τα αλλαζω με τιποτα.
Πολλες μερες πριν ειχα πληροφοριες για τα νεα δεδομενα,απλα περιμενα να δημοσιοποιηθουν,που αυτο ειναι το σωστο.Μπορω ομως να πω επισης οτι ο οτε εχει μεριμνησει για τις 24αρες και δε θα γινει το χαλι που γινεται με τις αλλες και καλα 24αρες των αλλων παροχων.
Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.Θες φτηνο παπουτσι?παρτο.Θες ποιοτικο και τα διαθετεις?Παρτο.
Ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του απαιτησεις και δινει τοσα οσα μπορει.
Συμπερασμα.
Πλεον ο οτε δεν εχει μονο την καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση-αξιοπιστια,μα εχει και καλες τιμες.
Αν θελουν να τον συναγωνιστουν οι αλλοι παροχοι θα πρεπει μαλλον να απολυσουν ολο το προσωπικο τους και να επενδυσουνε πολλα χρηματα στην εξυπηρετηση του πελατη αρχικα.

----------


## rdaniel

> λετε για ιδιοκτητα δικτυα ποια ειναι αυτα? εγω εχω δει τους "εναλλακτικους" να χρησιμοποιουν τα κεντρα του ΟΤΕ , τα καλωδια του , τους κατανεμητες του? ποια ιδιοκτητα? ιδιοκτητα θα ηταν αν ειχαν τα δικα τους κεντρα , τα δικα τους καλωδια , τους δικους κατανεμητες μην λεμε και οτι θελουμε καλα κανει ο ΟΤΕ και τα χρησιμοποιει αφου ειναι δικα του.
> 
> Ας κανουν πρωτα τα δικα τους δικτυα ετσι ωστε να λεγονται πραγματικα ιδιοκτητα και μετα τα λεμε οχι να ζουν εις βαρος του ΟΤΕ και των ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ ΤΟΥ γιατι αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει οι συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ πληρωνουν τους "εναλλακτικους" με τα προβληματα που προκαλουν στο δικτυο του ΟΤΕ που εχουν επιπτωση σε αυτους.


1ον. Το λεγόμενο "δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ" δεν είναι δικό του. Το κομμάτι από τα κέντρα του μέχρι τον τελικό καταναλωτή είναι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ δίκτυο, ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει την συντήρηση και επέκτασή του (επί πληρωμή ...) για τα επόμενα χρόνια. Και αυτό ακριβώς το κομμάτι είναι που χρησιμοποιούν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι και εκεί εμφανίζονται κατά σωρεία τα προβλήματα των παρωχημένων υλικών. Από εκεί και πέρα, κάθε πάροχος μπορεί να έχει καλύτερο ή χειρότερο δίκτυο με το εξωτερικό ή μεταξύ των κέντρων του, και αυτό είναι το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο που έχει ή που νοικιάζει.

2ον. Η λογική να σκάψουμε 10 φορές ΟΛΗ την Ελλάδα ώστε κάθε πάροχος να έχει την αποκλειστικά δική του υποδομή σε δίκτυο είναι παντελώς αστεία και θα οδηγούσε μαθηματικά στην παγίωση ενός και μοναδικού παρόχου, του ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα τις τιμές και τις υπηρεσίες που υπήρχαν στο παρελθόν.

Με την ίδια λογική, κάθε εναλλακτικός πάροχος Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας, πέρα από τα εργοστάσια παραγωγής πρέπει να χτίσει και τα ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα διανομής του... Καλημέρα στα πουλάκια ... Άμα δούμε προκοπή έτσι, να μου πείτε να σφυρίξω κλέφτικα...  :Thumb down: 

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που κάποια πράγματα είναι κοινά, και έχει να κάνει με κάτι που λέγεται λογική: οι κρίσιμες υποδομές δεν μπορούν παρά να μοιράζονται από όλους όσους τις χρησιμοποιούν. 

Διαφορετικά, να έχουμε και διαφορετικούς αεροδιαδρόμους για κάθε αεροπορική εταιρία, προς αποκλειστική της χρήση. Καλή ιδέα, ε, τι λέτε;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## SLASH

ολοι 24ΜΒ  :Smile:

----------


## tolisp

> Απλα ειναι τα πραγματα.Οποιος θελει ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων παει οτε.Οποιος θελει φτηνες λυσεις με τα γνωστα ομως επακολουτα παει σε ολους τους αλλους παροχους.
> Ειναι θεμα επιλογης και ποσο αντεχουν τα νευρα σου στους αλλους παροχους.
> Για μενα οι νεες τιμες του οτε μου φαινονται μια χαρα.Για αλλον οχι,ε ας παει σε αλλο παροχο,δεν τον κραταει κανεις.Ελευθερια εχουμε.
> Εγω προσωπικα την αξιοπιστια-εξυπηρετηση-ταχυτητα του οτε δεν τα αλλαζω με τιποτα.
> Πολλες μερες πριν ειχα πληροφοριες για τα νεα δεδομενα,απλα περιμενα να δημοσιοποιηθουν,που αυτο ειναι το σωστο.Μπορω ομως να πω επισης οτι ο οτε εχει μεριμνησει για τις 24αρες και δε θα γινει το χαλι που γινεται με τις αλλες και καλα 24αρες των αλλων παροχων.
> Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.Θες φτηνο παπουτσι?παρτο.Θες ποιοτικο και τα διαθετεις?Παρτο.
> Ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του απαιτησεις και δινει τοσα οσα μπορει.
> Συμπερασμα.
> Πλεον ο οτε δεν εχει μονο την καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση-αξιοπιστια,μα εχει και καλες τιμες.
> Αν θελουν να τον συναγωνιστουν οι αλλοι παροχοι θα πρεπει μαλλον να απολυσουν ολο το προσωπικο τους και να επενδυσουνε πολλα χρηματα στην εξυπηρετηση του πελατη αρχικα.


 
+1  :One thumb up: σε όσα λες!

Να συμπληρώσω ότι αν δούμε το παράδεγμα της κινητής η Cosmοτέ είναι αντίστοιχα η καλύτερη εταιρία από τις 3 γιατί έχει 5 άτομα να κάνει την δουλειά που κάνουν 2 στους άλλους
Έχει το πιο πυκνό δίκτυο κεραιών (αντιοικονομικό αλλα δεν τους νοιάζει...) - vodafone πχ ο σχεδιασμός δικτύου ζητάει 3 σταθμούς και η εταιρία εγκρίνει 1...

Και φυσικά λόγω δημοσιου όλοι οι καλοί τεχνικοί κοιτάνε πως να χωθούν στον ΟΤΕ... στις ιδιωτικές παίρνουν τον βασικό (ίσως ελαφρά παραπάνω...) δουλεύουν 12ώρα και βάλε και είναι 3 άτομα να συντηρούν και να ρυθμίζουν όλο το δίκτυο!

----------


## thanasis38

> Απο περιεργεια δεν εχεις σκεφτει οτι ετσι και η ΕΕΤΤ αφηνε τον ΟΤΕ να καταργησει το παγιο pstn/isdn εσυ δεν θα ειχες αυτη τη στιγμη ιντερνετ με τον εναλακτικο που εισαι ειδη τωρα λογο οτι την πιτα θα την ειχε ολη ο ΟΤΕ? ποσο δυσκολο σου ειναι να καταλαβεις που οσο και εαν σου φενετε δυσκολο οι εναλακτικοι τρωνε λογο ΕΕΤΤ.Για να μην σε παω μακρυα πολυ το ιδιο θα συμβει και με την ΡΑΕ και την ΔΕΗ (για να φανε καπιοι ΜΥΤΙΛΙΝΑΙΟΙ-ΚΑΠΕΛΟΥΖΟΣ ΚΤΛΠ).


μηπως δεν εχεις σκεφτει οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν οι εναλακτικοι θα πληρωνες την adsl  χρυσαφι?  :Thinking:

----------


## rdaniel

> Για ποιούς ακριβώς, αν επιτρέπεται;
> 
> Και ερωτώ γιατί θεωρούσα τη Net-1 τον μόνο κάπως σοβαρό εναλλακτικό.





> εγω ειμαι στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μολις ληξει το συμβολαιο την εκανα για ΟΤΕ με ελαφρα πηδηματακια για τους παρακατω σοβαρους κατα την γνωμη μου λογους (διαχειριση του ρουτερ μου απο αλλους , ρεσταρτ απο αλλους οποτε εκεινοι το θελουν και αλλα μικρα και ασημαντα προβληματα).


Για τους λόγους που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Zer0c00L σκοπεύει να επιστρέψει στον ΟΤΕ. Βεβαίως, διαφωνώ, αλλά ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα στην επιλογή του.

----------


## ahepa

> 1ον. Το λεγόμενο "δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ" δεν είναι δικό του. Το κομμάτι από τα κέντρα του μέχρι τον τελικό καταναλωτή είναι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ δίκτυο, ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει την συντήρηση και επέκτασή του (επί πληρωμή ...) για τα επόμενα χρόνια. Και αυτό ακριβώς το κομμάτι είναι που χρησιμοποιούν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι και εκεί εμφανίζονται κατά σωρεία τα προβλήματα των παρωχημένων υλικών. Από εκεί και πέρα, κάθε πάροχος μπορεί να έχει καλύτερο ή χειρότερο δίκτυο με το εξωτερικό ή μεταξύ των κέντρων του, και αυτό είναι το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο που έχει ή που νοικιάζει.
> 
> 2ον. Η λογική να σκάψουμε 10 φορές ΟΛΗ την Ελλάδα ώστε κάθε πάροχος να έχει την αποκλειστικά δική του υποδομή σε δίκτυο είναι παντελώς αστεία και θα οδηγούσε μαθηματικά στην παγίωση ενός και μοναδικού παρόχου, του ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα τις τιμές και τις υπηρεσίες που υπήρχαν στο παρελθόν.
> 
> Με την ίδια λογική, κάθε εναλλακτικός πάροχος Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας, πέρα από τα εργοστάσια παραγωγής πρέπει να χτίσει και τα ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα διανομής του... Καλημέρα στα πουλάκια ... Άμα δούμε προκοπή έτσι, να μου πείτε να σφυρίξω κλέφτικα... 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που κάποια πράγματα είναι κοινά, και έχει να κάνει με κάτι που λέγεται λογική: οι κρίσιμες υποδομές δεν μπορούν παρά να μοιράζονται από όλους όσους τις χρησιμοποιούν. 
> 
> Διαφορετικά, να έχουμε και διαφορετικούς αεροδιαδρόμους για κάθε αεροπορική εταιρία, προς αποκλειστική της χρήση.. Καλή ιδέα, ε, τι λες;


Επίσης θα έχει πολύ γέλιο ή κλάμα αναλόγως όταν κάποιος θελήσει να φύγει από μία εταιρεία και να πάει σε άλλη, τι θα γίνει θα σκάψουν ξανά για να του κόψει το καλώδιο ο ένας πάροχος και να περάσει ο άλλος; Και τι σε μία οικοδομή με πολλά διαμερίσματα τι θα γίνει πόσα καλώδια θα πηγαίνουν;

Όποιος σκέφτηκε κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έχει περίεργο χιουμορ

----------


## globalnoise

> Δείτε πώς λειτουργεί ο μέσος Έλληνας.
> 
> Στάδιο 1ο: δεν κατέχει περί χαρακτηριστικών γραμμής κλπ και ρωτάει πόσα περίπου αναμένεται να πιάνει η γραμμή του.
> Μέχρι εδώ κανένα πρόβλημα, πρόκειται για μια ερώτηση που γίνεται συχνά για απασχολεί πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> 
> Στάδιο δεύτερο: του απαντάει κάποιο άλλο μέλος.
> 
> 
> ...


Ακριβώς. Και το επόμενο στάδιο είναι όταν θα έχει δώσει πλέον και ο ΟΤΕ τα 24 και θα υπάρχουν τα ίδια με των πιο "κακών" εναλλακτικών "προβλήματα" και θα μπει ψάχνοντας να γκρινιάξει για την ΕΕΤΤ(;), το Έθνος(;), τον Καραμανλή(;), την μοίρα μας να ζούμε σε τέτοιον τόπο γεωγραφικά(;), την υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη(;) και όποιον άλλον σκεφτεί, αφού πλέον δεν θα του έχει μείνει καμία Α.Ε. να γίνει fanboy γιατί και ο τελευταίος των παρόχων που υποστήριζε εξισώθηκε με όλους τους άλλους.

----------


## sdikr

> 1ον. Το λεγόμενο "δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ" δεν είναι δικό του. Το κομμάτι από τα κέντρα του μέχρι τον τελικό καταναλωτή είναι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ δίκτυο, ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει την συντήρηση και επέκτασή του (επί πληρωμή ...) για τα επόμενα χρόνια. Και αυτό ακριβώς το κομμάτι είναι που χρησιμοποιούν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι και εκεί εμφανίζονται κατά σωρεία τα προβλήματα των παρωχημένων υλικών. Από εκεί και πέρα, κάθε πάροχος μπορεί να έχει καλύτερο ή χειρότερο δίκτυο με το εξωτερικό ή μεταξύ των κέντρων του, και αυτό είναι το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο που έχει ή που νοικιάζει.
> 
> 2ον. Η λογική να σκάψουμε 10 φορές ΟΛΗ την Ελλάδα ώστε κάθε πάροχος να έχει την αποκλειστικά δική του υποδομή σε δίκτυο είναι παντελώς αστεία και θα οδηγούσε μαθηματικά στην παγίωση ενός και μοναδικού παρόχου, του ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα τις τιμές και τις υπηρεσίες που υπήρχαν στο παρελθόν.
> 
> Με την ίδια λογική, κάθε εναλλακτικός πάροχος Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας, πέρα από τα εργοστάσια παραγωγής πρέπει να χτίσει και τα ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα διανομής του... Καλημέρα στα πουλάκια ... Άμα δούμε προκοπή έτσι, να μου πείτε να σφυρίξω κλέφτικα... 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που κάποια πράγματα είναι κοινά, και έχει να κάνει με κάτι που λέγεται λογική: οι κρίσιμες υποδομές δεν μπορούν παρά να μοιράζονται από όλους όσους τις χρησιμοποιούν. 
> 
> Διαφορετικά, να έχουμε και διαφορετικούς αεροδιαδρόμους για κάθε αεροπορική εταιρία, προς αποκλειστική της χρήση. Καλή ιδέα, ε, τι λέτε;


1ον μιλάς για το lasti mile  και όχι για το δικτύο του ΟΤΕ,  ακόμα και για το last mile,  δεν ξέρουμε ποιου είναι,  (ίσως κάποια στιγμή να μάθουμε)

Αν είναι του κράτους τότε γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται επιδότηση ως προς τον ΟΤΕ για να κάνει το last mile,  (κάτι πχ σαν τα πακέτα του ΚΠΣ  για τους άλλους)

Να μην ξεχάσω,  το κτήριο του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι μέσα στο last mile

----------


## D_J_V

Πραγματικά ΑΠΟΡΩ με το κολλημα μερικών εδω μέσα και το ΜΙΣΟΣ για τον ΟΤΕ...
Με συμπεράσματα που στηρίζονται κατα 50% στο πάγιο ΟΤΕ και το αλλο 50% σε ιστορίες που πάνε πίσω στο 1980!! π.χ. περίμενα 2 χρόνια να βάλω γραμμή ΤΟΤΕ και μετά το PSTN είχε συνακρόαση και φερέσυχνο, καταργηθηκε η αναλογική κλήση που έπαιρνα με το μόντεμ και συνδεόμουν 5 ώρες με μία αστική μονάδα, μου φορτώσανε το 1990 με το ζόρι το dsl modem/router και άλλα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα που έχουν λυθεί εδώ και 10 τουλάχιστον χρόνια...
Το θέμα με το πάγιο υπάρχει γιατι ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ αν κάποιος αποφασίσει πως ΔΕΝ θέλει πλέον ιντερνετ (π.χ. μετακομίσει) τότε η γραμμή τι θα γίνει μου λέτε? θα πρέπει να κοπεί??? και αν ο αλλος έμενε με τους γονείς του ή με συγκάτοικους που θέλουν τηλεφωνική γραμμή τι γίνεται? 
Το πάγιο υπάρχει για την παροχή ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ και για να υπάρχει ενεργή γραμμή σε κάθε σπίτι εστω και για εισερχόμενες μόνο ή κλήσεις ανάγκης!
Αν βάλουμε κάτω τις νέες τιμές και μια απλή μέση χρήση (2 ώρες τη μέρα τηλέφωνα) ενος π.χ. εργένη ή φοιτητή τότε μιλάμε πλέον για 15 ευρώ διαφορά τον μήνα μη τα ξαναλέμε! 
Αφήστε που υπάρχουν και τα διάφορα δωρεαν VOIP που έχουν μια μέτρια ποιότητα και πολλά είναι δωρεάν για 1 ώρα την ημέρα...
Τώρα αν μιλάμε για ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ που μιλάει ΟΛΟΙ συνέχεια ε τότε ας πάτε σε άλλο πάροχο τι να πω...
αν και ΔΕ νομίζω να πληρώνει κάποιος εδω μέσα στην οικογένειά του ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ για το ΠΑΓΙΟ τον μήνα!!!!
99% τσαμπε ολέ την βγάζετε και πληρώνετε ΜΟΝΟ shared llu την σύνδεσή σας και πάλι ΟΧΙ όλοι...

----------


## rdaniel

> 1ον μιλάς για το lasti mile  και όχι για το δικτύο του ΟΤΕ,  ακόμα και για το last mile,  δεν ξέρουμε ποιου είναι,  (ίσως κάποια στιγμή να μάθουμε)
> 
> Αν είναι του κράτους τότε γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται επιδότηση ως προς τον ΟΤΕ για να κάνει το last mile,  (κάτι πχ σαν τα πακέτα του ΚΠΣ  για τους άλλους)
> 
> Να μην ξεχάσω,  το κτήριο του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι μέσα στο last mile


Τελευταίον, διευκρίνησα για τι ακριβώς μιλάω.  :Wink: 

Δεν μιλάω για ΟΛΟ το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, αντίθετα ο ΟΤΕ πλασσάρει προς τα έξω την εικόνα ότι ΟΛΟ το δίκτυο (και το last mile) είναι ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ. Πράγμα που ΔΕΝ ισχύει.

Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν βλέπω σε τι διαφωνούμε. Η ουσία των όσων είπα είναι σωστή.

Για το αν ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί ή όχι να κάνει επενδύσεις με επιδότηση από το ΚΠΣ και γιατί, δεν το ξέρω. Και δεν θέλω να ισχυρίζομαι πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζω. Ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει κόλλημα λόγω της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην αγορά, δεν το ξέρω. Ούτε είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό έιναι καλό ή κακό. Μπορώ να ακούσω γνώμες και να το σκεφτώ, και να σου πω πού καταλήγω στο θέμα  :Smile:

----------


## NUTSIS

Η καλυτερη μου κατι τετοια  θεματα.
Το διαβασα οοοοολλο και απολαυσα και την τελευταια λεξη.
Ειναι το ρισκο να γραφεις κατι καλοπροαιρετα και δεχεσαι επιθεση acs για ισοπεδωση.
*ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ*

----------


## N3ptun3

Συγνώμη αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα να διαβάσω όλο το κατεβατό ...



> Τελικά γνωρίζει κανείς *πότε* θα δοθούν αυτές οι ταχύτητες;


Θέλω να κάνω μία αίτηση για 4αρα ή 8αρα ... από πότε θα ισχύουν αυτές οι τιμές ?

----------


## No-Name

Αυριο θα έχουμε το Δελτίο Τύπου.

----------


## D_J_V

*Λογικά θα ισχύσουν αμέσως μετά τις γιορτές και τις αργίες... 8-10/01/2008*

----------


## body125z

xaxa  παμε να σπασουμε ολα τα ρεκορ...
Γερα με τον ΟΤΕ 
και αυριο που θα βγει και το δελτιο τυπου θα γινει χαμος!!!

Παντως θα το λεω και θα το ξαναλεω...
1.Ειναι 24 μπιτ και εχω ΜΒ οπως ανεφερε καποιος
2.Οι εναλλακτικοι δινουν σε 100στενα τα 24ΜΒ οποτε θελουν και οταν σε ενεργοποιουν
3.Δε θες να πληρωνεις_εχουμε ελευθερη αγορα πανε σε εναλλακτικο....εΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ οτε ΕΠΑΨΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΕΙς ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΑ... ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ?

κΑΛΕς ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕς :Wink:

----------


## kyriakos7

ο καιρος πλησιαζει !!!

----------


## maik

Μου αρεσε που σε αλλο νημα οταν ελεγα οτι υπαρχει οπαδισμος και γκρινια για την γκρινια μερικοι μου απαντουσαν οτι βλεπω μονο την μειοψηφια.

----------


## body125z

> Μου αρεσε που σε αλλο νημα οταν ελεγα οτι υπαρχει οπαδισμος και γκρινια για την γκρινια μερικοι μου απαντουσαν οτι βλεπω μονο την μειοψηφια.


χαχα πως σου ηρθε αυτο  :Whistle:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kyriakos7

ο καθενας εκφραζει την γνωμη του, και κυριως υποστηριζει αυτο που εχει, υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις.

----------


## D_J_V

Απο τον άλλο μήνα είμαι περίεργος να δω ΠΟΣΟΙ εδω μέσα θα γράψουν
ΤΕΛΟΣ Η ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ ΓΥΡΝΑΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ!!
Και να ψάξουμε μετά να δούμε τι ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙΑ του έβαζαν οι ίδιοι χρήστες κανα χρόνο πριν οταν εμφανίστηκε η νεα επαναστατική-μοναδική-γιουχου-ΟΤΕψόφα λύση της... ΟΝ Telecoms και της Vivodi!!!

----------


## atheos71

> Μου αρεσε που σε αλλο νημα οταν ελεγα οτι υπαρχει οπαδισμος και γκρινια για την γκρινια μερικοι μου απαντουσαν οτι βλεπω μονο την μειοψηφια.


Kαι η μειοψηφία χρήζει προσοχής.Η διεκδίκηση του αυτονόητου δυστυχώς κατάντησε
γραφικότητα,γκρίνια,απάθεια.


*Spoiler:*




			Τί μειώνει ο ΟΤΕ;Απ'ότι είδα οι τιμές είναι ακόμη υψηλότερες απ'αυτές της ευρωζώνης.Και μάλλον τα φανερά εισοδήματα του Έλληνα εξακολουθούν να είναι τα χαμηλότερα

----------


## body125z

> Απο τον άλλο μήνα είμαι περίεργος να δω ΠΟΣΟΙ εδω μέσα θα γράψουν
> ΤΕΛΟΣ Η ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ ΓΥΡΝΑΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ!!
> Και να ψάξουμε μετά να δούμε τι ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙΑ του έβαζαν οι ίδιοι χρήστες κανα χρόνο πριν οταν εμφανίστηκε η νεα επαναστατική-μοναδική-γιουχου-ΟΤΕψόφα λύση της... ΟΝ Telecoms και της Vivodi!!!


θα ειμαι κ γω εδω και θα περιμενω...
βεβαια να πω την αληθεια περιμενω καποιες δυσλειτουργιες οταν ενωθει η κλαση 768 με 1024.. 
και φυσικα με τα 24αρια..

----------


## pelchris

πάντως εγώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη, κέντρο Παύλου Μελλά, έχω Forhtnet και δεν έχω ούτε ένα 
disconnect εδώ και 2 χρόνια. Βέβαια όχι ότι είμαι 100 % ευχαριστημένος με το πρόσωπο
που δείχνει η Forhtnet τον τελευταίο καιρό..... (3 μήνες για σύνδεση!!)

----------


## antonis_GR

Τέτοιο φανατισμό πρώτη φορά βλέπω...

Ωραία έκανε ο ΟΤΕ μείωση παγιων adsl.. 
Δεν έχουμε όλοι full llu και υπάρχουν πολλά ατομα που έχουν χρόνια adsl απο ενναλακτικό πάροχο 
(εγώ πχ, altec 384, hol 4mbit και τώρα hol 10και κατι mbit)
και υπάρχουν (φαντάζομαι και απο ότι διαβάζω στο forum)
ατομα με full llu χωρίς προβλήματα

Προς τους πελάτες/συνεργάτες/υπάλληλους του OTE που ποστάρατε εδώ
Σας γδέρνει τοσο καιρό με 40+ ευρώ μόνο για adsl (8mbit/384)
 και κανει μείωση τιμών και κανετε λες και ανακοίνωσε FTTB ξέρω εγώ...

ΗΡΕΜΗΣΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ.. ΑDSL εως 24 ανέφερε...
το thread μου θυμίζει την εκφραση "throw a dog a bone"

Τελικά μου φαίνεται μας αξίζει η Ελληνική πραγματικότητα.....
Ανακάλυψε ξαφνικά ο ΟΤΕ οτι η γη δεν είναι επίπεδη .. wow...

----------


## No-Name

> Kαι η μειοψηφία χρήζει προσοχής.Η διεκδίκηση του αυτονόητου δυστυχώς κατάντησε
> γραφικότητα,γκρίνια,απάθεια.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Τί μειώνει ο ΟΤΕ;Απ'ότι είδα οι τιμές είναι ακόμη υψηλότερες απ'αυτές της ευρωζώνης.Και μάλλον τα φανερά εισοδήματα του Έλληνα εξακολουθούν να είναι τα χαμηλότερα


Ναι ο ΟΤΕ ευθύνεται και για αυτό.....
Το Σάββατο μόνο, όλοι οι Έλληνες δίνουν πολλά παραπάνω από ενα πάγιο ΟΤΕ για ξενύχτια...ας κοπέι κ αυτή η καραμέλα.Πάλιωσε.

----------


## body125z

> Ναι ο ΟΤΕ ευθύνεται και για αυτό.....
> Το Σάββατο μόνο, όλοι οι Έλληνες δίνουν πολλά παραπάνω από ενα πάγιο ΟΤΕ για ξενύχτια...ας κοπέι κ αυτή η καραμέλα.Πάλιωσε.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## michalaros

Ote Is Back

----------


## D_J_V

Αυτα τα έγραψα και μερικές (δεκάδες) σελίδες πιο πρίν!!!
Ε τα 10-15 παραπάνω εγω τα κόβω απο ηλίθια πιώματα και ξενύχτια, απο τσιγάρα κλπ κλπ
Απλά και ωραία...

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ Full Llu οκ?

----------


## ZeeM

> Ακόμα απέχει έτη φωτός από τα ιδιόκτητα.


Ε ναι, ο οτε δίνει ιντερνετ οι άλλοι ακόμα μοιράζουν γραμμές.

----------


## anthoula

> Μου αρεσε που σε αλλο νημα οταν ελεγα οτι υπαρχει οπαδισμος και γκρινια για την γκρινια μερικοι μου απαντουσαν οτι βλεπω μονο την μειοψηφια.


Έλα τώρα, μην μου πεις ότι ΔΕΝ διέκρινες οπαδούς και από τις 2 πλευρές!  :Wink: 
Άλλο αν μας αρέσουν οι οπαδοί υπέρ του ΟΤΕ και όχι υπέρ των εναλλακτικών...  :Whistle:  εγώ πειράζει να τους κράζω και τους 2 το ίδιο;  :Twisted Evil: 




> Ναι ο ΟΤΕ ευθύνεται και για αυτό.....
> Το Σάββατο μόνο, όλοι οι Έλληνες δίνουν πολλά παραπάνω από ενα πάγιο ΟΤΕ για ξενύχτια...ας κοπέι κ αυτή η καραμέλα.Πάλιωσε.


Έτσι ακριβώς, ένα χρόνο να μην πάμε στα μπουζούκια, να πως βρίσκονται τα δισεκατομύρια ευρώ για FTTH!  :Thinking:  Φταίμε (και) εμείς πρωτίστως! Ποιός διαφωνεί;  :Smile:

----------


## diamat

Με τόσο φανατισμό και οργή που βλέπω από ορισμένους μήπως θα έπρεπε να μετονομάσουμε το forum σε adslgrrrr.com;;  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> Ναι ο ΟΤΕ ευθύνεται και για αυτό.....
> Το Σάββατο μόνο, όλοι οι Έλληνες δίνουν πολλά παραπάνω από ενα πάγιο ΟΤΕ για ξενύχτια...ας κοπέι κ αυτή η καραμέλα.Πάλιωσε.


Μάλλον κάτι δεν κατάλαβες καλά ή δεν το έγραψα σωστά.
Όχι όλοι οι Έλληνες (εκτός κι αν έχεις στοιχεία γι ' αυτό).
Συμφωνώ ότι θά πρεπε να κοπούν πολλές...καραμέλες.

----------


## difairy

η αναβαθμιση απο 768->1024 λογικα θα ισχυει και αυτους που ειναι ΑΡΥΣ ε?

----------


## No-Name

Δεν ειναι φανατισμός αλλά προσωπικά εξοργίζομαι όταν βλέπω νέους ανθρώπους να έχουν μίσος για τον ΟΤΕ....χωρίς λόγο και αιτία.
Λες και έχουν πληρώσει οι ίδιοι τις χιλιάδες ευρώ ή ήταν με τις PSTN στα 28k,που αν δεν ήταν ο ΟΤΕ οι εναλλακτικοι όχι LLU θα δίνανε αλλά θα πουλούσαν χαρτομάντιλα και όχι συνδέσεις internet.

Αλλά όποιος δεν ξέρει την ιστορία λέει βλακείες.

----------


## kyriakos7

> Ναι ο ΟΤΕ ευθύνεται και για αυτό.....
> Το Σάββατο μόνο, όλοι οι Έλληνες δίνουν πολλά παραπάνω από ενα πάγιο ΟΤΕ για ξενύχτια...ας κοπέι κ αυτή η καραμέλα.Πάλιωσε.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

> η αναβαθμιση απο 768->1024 λογικα θα ισχυει και αυτους που ειναι ΑΡΥΣ ε?


Ναι και στις ΑΡΥΣ....μετά ειναι θέμα παρόχου αν θέλει να σου αναβαθμίσει το internet feed

----------


## Jazzer

> *Πολλοί ξεχνάνε ότι είναι πελάτες και τίποτα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από αυτό.*
> Και τον ΟΤΕ και τους άλλους παρόχους τους πληρώνουμε, δεν χρειάζονται παλαμάκια αλλά ούτε και εμπάθειες !


Επειδή μάλλον πέρασε απαρατήρητο, πάμε άλλη μια φορά. :Evil:

----------


## anthoula

> Επειδή μάλλον πέρασε απαρατήρητο, πάμε άλλη μια φορά.


Μην κουράζεσαι άδικα, είναι όπως στο ποδόσφαιρο που μερικοί νομίζουν ότι είναι μέτοχοι των ΠΑΕ...

----------


## 2048dsl

> Δεν ειναι φανατισμός αλλά προσωπικά εξοργίζομαι όταν βλέπω νέους ανθρώπους να έχουν μίσος για τον ΟΤΕ....χωρίς λόγο και αιτία.
> Λες και έχουν πληρώσει οι ίδιοι τις χιλιάδες ευρώ ή ήταν με τις PSTN στα 28k,που αν δεν ήταν ο ΟΤΕ οι εναλλακτικοι όχι LLU θα δίνανε αλλά θα πουλούσαν χαρτομάντιλα και όχι συδνέσεις internet.
> 
> Αλλά όποιος δεν ξέρει την ιστορία λέει βλακείες.


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis_GR

> Δεν ειναι φανατισμός αλλά προσωπικά εξοργίζομαι όταν βλέπω νέους ανθρώπους να έχουν μίσος για τον ΟΤΕ....χωρίς λόγο και αιτία.
> Λες και έχουν πληρώσει οι ίδιοι τις χιλιάδες ευρώ ή ήταν με τις PSTN στα 28k,που αν δεν ήταν ο ΟΤΕ οι εναλλακτικοι όχι LLU θα δίνανε αλλά θα πουλούσαν χαρτομάντιλα και όχι συδνέσεις internet.
> 
> Αλλά όποιος δεν ξέρει την ιστορία λέει βλακείες.


Δεν πήγαινε σε καποιον προσωπικά το post αλλα μιας που απάντησες..

Δεν ξέρω, εγώ διέκρινα αρκετο μίσος και για τους ενναλακτικούς...
για τον ΟΤΕ είναι δεδομένο όπως και για κάθε δημόσια υπηρεσία, 
απέχθεια θα έλεγα και ίσως ζήλια... (απο μεγάλη μερίδα του "λαου" :P)

Σαν να υποστηρίζουν τη ομάδα τους ο καθένας .. εντάξει πάθος με το ποδόσφαιρο 
το καταλαβαίνω μεχρι ενα βαθμο.. αλλα πάθος με τον παροχο μου ?  :Thumb down: 
Εκτός και αν εργάζονται εκεί οπότε πάω πάσο...

Οσο για αυτό που λες η εντύπωση που έχω είναι πως για το 
broadband οι εναλλακτικοί έπαιξαν μεγάλο ρόλο...
Εγω το έχω ξαναπεί το τηλέφωνο απο ΟΤΕ δε το κουνάω.. με τοσα που διαβάζω και βλέπω..
(δεν με νοιάζει δλδ και το 15αρι τον μήνα...εχω προεπιλογή για τις κλήσεις βεβαια  :Twisted Evil: )

Anyway για να μη βγω και πολύ off topic, καταναλωτές είμαστε όλοι ,
οποιαδήποτε μείωση τιμής/ανταγωνισμός είναι ευπρόσδεκτες κινήσεις και ετσι θα 
πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται  :Cool:

----------


## xmperop1

> Δεν ειναι φανατισμός αλλά προσωπικά εξοργίζομαι όταν βλέπω νέους ανθρώπους να έχουν μίσος για τον ΟΤΕ....χωρίς λόγο και αιτία.
> Λες και έχουν πληρώσει οι ίδιοι τις χιλιάδες ευρώ ή ήταν με τις PSTN στα 28k,που αν δεν ήταν ο ΟΤΕ οι εναλλακτικοι όχι LLU θα δίνανε αλλά θα πουλούσαν χαρτομάντιλα και όχι συνδέσεις internet.
> 
> Αλλά όποιος δεν ξέρει την ιστορία λέει βλακείες.


Θα μπορούσα να γράψω πολλά αλλά έχω κουραστεί εσύ ξέρεις.
 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## MNP-10

> Σαν να υποστηρίζουν τη ομάδα τους ο καθένας .. εντάξει πάθος με το ποδόσφαιρο 
> το καταλαβαίνω μεχρι ενα βαθμο.. αλλα πάθος με τον παροχο μου ? 
> Εκτός και αν εργάζονται εκεί οπότε πάω πάσο...


Οταν καποιος υπερασπιζεται τον παροχο του ή το ετσι ή το αλλιως του, ουσιαστικα υπερασπιζεται την ικανοτητα επιλογης του και το σκεπτικο πισω απο αυτην την επιλογη.

Οταν εσυ λες "εγω επιλεγω αυτο" και ερθει ενας αλλος και σου πει "εγω επιλεγω αυτο γιατι ειναι φθηνοτερο" ειναι σαν να σου λεει "ξερεις μεγαλε, εισαι βλακας γιατι πληρωνεις περισσοτερα". Οποτε εσυ αντιδρας και λες μεσα σου "οχι ρε.. δεν ειμαι βλακας! εχει πραγματικη λογικη αυτο που κανω γιατι ετσι και ετσι" - και αυτο το εξωτερικευεις με αμυνα υπερ του ΟΤΕ για παραδειγμα.

Αυτο ειναι το ενα επιπεδο.

Σε ενα δευτερο επιπεδο, πλεον η υπερασπιση σκεπτικου εχει αναχθει σε ταυτιση με παροχους - λες και ειναι ομαδες.  :Laughing: 

Παντως το φαινομενο ειναι κατανοητο (απο ψυχολογικης αποψεως).

----------


## alcom

Δεν πειράζει να το ξαναγράψω κι εγώ το νέο... Δύο φορές αναφέρεται το ίδιο στην αρχή από δύο διαφορετικούς χρήστες Και ένας εγώ ...τρείς... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

Εγκρίθηκαν από την ΕΕΤΤ
Μειώσεις τιμών από τον ΟΤΕ στα ευρυζωνικά προϊόντα

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
Σάββατο, 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 07:00

ΝΕΕΣ μειωμένες τιμές για την υπηρεσία του γρήγορου internet (ADSL) ειδικά στις υψηλές ταχύτητες αποφάσισε ο ΟΤΕ [OTEr.AT] Σχετικά άρθρα εξέλιξη που εκτιμάται ότι θα έχει ως συνέπεια μειώσεις τιμών και από τις άλλες εταιρείες, ενώ θα συμβάλλει περαιτέρω στην αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας.

Η Citigroup τοποθετεί τη μετοχή του ΟΤΕ στη λίστα με τις 15 κορυφαίες προς εξαγορά (top buys) από τον ευρωπαϊκό κλάδο των τηλεπικοινωνιών για το 2008 με τιμή στόχο τα 27 ευρώ.
Παράλληλα αποφασίστηκε να οριστεί ως χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αυτή των 1024 kbps με κατάργηση της 768 και αυτόματη αναβάθμιση για όσους την έχουν.

Οι νέες τιμές του conn - x εγκρίθηκαν μάλιστα χθες από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα μειωθούν έστω και κατ' ελάχιστο και οι τιμές χονδρικής (οι τιμές που ο ΟΤΕ πουλά την υπηρεσία στους υπολοίπους παρόχους). Οι σχετικές επίσημες ανακοινώσεις θα γίνουν πιθανότατα τη Δευτέρα.

Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το conn - x στα 1024 kbps θα πουλιέται 16,5 ευρώ (από 21,5 ευρώ). Η νέα τιμή για τα 2048 kbps θα είναι 19,5 ευρώ (από 29,5 ευρώ μείωση 33,9%). Στα 4096 kbps η νέα τιμή είναι 22,5 ευρώ από 38,5 ευρώ μείωση 41,5% και στα 8192 Μbps 26,9 ευρώ από 48,5 ευρώ μείωση 44,5%. Θα παρέχεται ακόμη νέα ταχύτητα στα 24 Μbps με 29,9 ευρώ.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στο τέλος του έτους εκτιμάται ότι οι γραμμές ADSL θα έχουν φθάσει το 1,1 εκατ. (από περίπου 500.000 στα τέλη του 2006) και από αυτές οι 800.000 είναι συνδέσεις που εξυπηρετούνται από τον Οργανισμό (στοιχεία ΟΤΕ από 9μηνο).

Στο μεταξύ η Citigroup τοποθετεί τη μετοχή του ΟΤΕ στη λίστα με τις 15 κορυφαίες προς εξαγορά (top buys) από τον ευρωπαϊκό κλάδο των τηλεπικοινωνιών για το 2008 με τιμή στόχο τα 27 ευρώ.

Σύμφωνα με σχετική έκθεση του οίκου μεταξύ των 31 μετοχών που καλύπτει από των ευρωπαϊκό κλάδο διατηρεί στάση αγοράς για τις 15.

Συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι μετοχές των εταιρειών με την καλύτερη πορεία για το τρέχον έτος όπως η Vodafone αυτές για τις οποίες εκτιμάται ότι η καλή πορεία θα επιταχυνθεί όπως ο ΟΤΕ και η United Internet καθώς και οι μετοχές εταιρειών με καλό management όπως η ΒΤκαι η Telecom Italia

----------


## D_J_V

ΤΟ θέμα είναι πως το τοπίο θα ξεκαθαρίσει σε 2 χρόνια που η ΕΕΤΤ δε θα μπορεί να έχει λουράκι στον ΟΤΕ...
Οταν πιάσουν ενα ικανοποιητικό πελατολόγιο οι άλλοι πάροχοι τότε θα αρχίσουν και οι αλλαγές στις προσφορές και στις τιμές απο όλους και θα επιζήσει ο δυνατότερος οικονομικά και τεχνολογικά... και σίγουρα αυτός ΔΕΝ θα είναι η πχ η ΟΝ ή η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ... σόρρυ ....

----------


## No-Name

Μόλις ανακοινωθούν επίσημα οι τιμές θα παραγγειλω μια ISDN+Conn-x στα 24.

----------


## harris

> Μόλις ανακοινωθούν επίσημα οι τιμές θα παραγγειλω μια ISDN+Conn-x στα 24.


Γιατί; Δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένος από αυτό που έχεις σήμερα;

----------


## kyriakos7

ειναι ο μονος που αξιζει και δε καταλαβενω γιατι δε μπορειτε να το δειτε αυτο.
το μονο "κακο" που λετε οτι εχει ειναι το παγιο.
ας πληρωνω παγιο και να ξερω οτι εχω τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ παρα να λεω οτι απαλακτικα απο αυτο και να φοβαμαι ποτε θα μεινω χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ.
αλλα τι να πεις:".......φταιει ο ΟΤΕ".

----------


## No-Name

Θέλω και 2ο να μπορώ να εχω άποψη δεν ειπα ότι θα κόψω την Ηol

----------


## Chris_Nik

Πολυ ωραια....
Καιρος ηταν......
Τα 24ΜΒ ποσο θα εχουν?

----------


## No-Name

29,90/Μήνα

----------


## harris

> Θέλω και 2ο να μπορώ να εχω άποψη δεν ειπα ότι θα κόψω την Ηol


Να βρεις και ρούτερ που να παίζει τις δύο γραμμές συγχρόνως  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## D_J_V

Καλα αφου τελικά εχεις περίσεμα αρκετά λεφτά γιατί έφυγες απο ΟΤΕ απο την αρχή?
Για να είσαι 1 χρόνο μπροστά στις εξελίξεις οι οποίες θέλαν και 6 μήνες αντιμετώπιση βρεφικών ασθενειών??
πχ 3 μήνες αναμονή, κολλήματα,κοψίματα κλπ
Εγινες δηλαδή beta tester επί πληρωμή (προς αυτούς)??

----------


## alcom

> Μόλις ανακοινωθούν επίσημα οι τιμές θα παραγγειλω μια ISDN+Conn-x στα 24.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο .... έτσι για το γαμώτο! :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

Απλώς θέλω να δώ το νέο βρόχο που θα φέρει ο ΟΤΕ κατα πόσο θα είναι χειρότερος/καλύτερος σε σχέση με το υπάρχον Βρόχο.

----------


## D_J_V

προς no-name το παραπάνω...

----------


## kyriakos7

πολυ καλο αυτο που θα κανεις.  :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> ειναι ο μονος που αξιζει και δε καταλαβενω γιατι δε μπορειτε να το δειτε αυτο.


Συνέχισε να μας ζαλίσεις έτσι, και μπορεί στο τέλος να έχουμε παραισθήσεις και να το δούμε.

----------


## No-Name

> Καλα αφου τελικά εχεις περίσεμα αρκετά λεφτά γιατί έφυγες απο ΟΤΕ απο την αρχή?
> Για να είσαι 1 χρόνο μπροστά στις εξελίξεις οι οποίες θέλαν και 6 μήνες αντιμετώπιση βρεφικών ασθενειών??
> πχ 3 μήνες αναμονή, κολλήματα,κοψίματα κλπ
> Εγινες δηλαδή beta tester επί πληρωμή (προς αυτούς)??


Τότε περνούσα την φάση του να γνωρίσω το LLU...πλέον μου έφυγε με τόση αλητεία που γνωρισα από forthnet,ON και HOL που έχω αλλάξει από τον Μάιο έως τώρα.

Πλέον μπήκα στο τρυπάκι της φόλας με τους εναλλακτικούς και μπορώ να λέω τα καλά του ΟΤΕ

----------


## rho

> Τότε περνούσα την φάση του να γνωρίσω το LLU...πλέον μου έφυγε με τόση αλητεία που γνωρισα από forthnet,ON και HOL *που έχω αλλάξει από τον Μάιο έως τώρα*.
> 
> Πλέον μπήκα στο τρυπάκι της φόλας με τους εναλλακτικούς και μπορώ να λέω τα καλά του ΟΤΕ



Και ύστερα λέμε ότι απαξιώνονται οι προσπάθειες των εναλλακτικών. Αμα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που *αλλάζ*ουν τους εν*αλλακτ*ικούς σαν τις κάλτσες τους τι προκοπή να κάνουν κι αυτοι οι μαύροι;;;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Αφού Rho ξέρεις στο περίπου τι τράβηξα με τον καθένα από αυτούς τι να έκανα? :Crying:

----------


## alcom

> Καλα αφου τελικά εχεις περίσεμα αρκετά λεφτά γιατί έφυγες απο ΟΤΕ απο την αρχή?



Εγώ δεν έφυγα... έχω και γραμμή ΟΤΕ με isdn και και tellas και HOL ....λεφτά έχω ... ποιος πάροχος είναι ο καλύτερος δεν θα το πω. Αυτά τα συζητάμε μόνο εμείς οι πλούσιοι σε κλειστές ομάδες συζήτησης !   :Ufoabducted:

----------


## No-Name

> Εγώ δεν έφυγα... έχω και γραμμή ΟΤΕ με isdn και και tellas και HOL ....λεφτά έχω ... ποιος πάροχος είναι ο καλύτερος δεν θα το πω. Αυτά τα συζητάμε μόνο εμείς οι πλούσιοι σε κλειστές ομάδες συζήτησης !


Καλά έγραψες :Laughing:  :Respekt:  :ROFL:

----------


## slipknot

@kyriakos7  
ο ΟΤΕ μόνο μπορεί,ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο καλύτερος,όλοι θα βάλουν μόνο ΟΤΕ
Εντάξει;Τώρα θα σταματήσεις να μας ζαλίσεις με την εμμονή σου;To έχεις π...ξει το θέμα

----------


## rho

Ναι ξέρω αλλά εισαι κι εσυ λίγο μαζόχα!

Αφου ξέρεις ότι ίδιως στο llu όποιος την πατήσει μια φορά με εναλλακτικό επιστρέφει στον ΟΤΕ, εσυ γιατί λύσαξες να γίνεις η εξαίρεση;

----------


## anthoula

> Εγώ δεν έφυγα... έχω και γραμμή ΟΤΕ με isdn και και tellas και HOL ....λεφτά έχω ... ποιος πάροχος είναι ο καλύτερος δεν θα το πω. Αυτά τα συζητάμε μόνο εμείς οι πλούσιοι σε κλειστές ομάδες συζήτησης !


Σαν τους μασώνους δηλαδή!  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

> Ναι ξέρω αλλά εισαι κι εσυ λίγο μαζόχα!
> 
> Αφου ξέρεις ότι ίδιως στο llu όποιος την πατήσει μια φορά με εναλλακτικό επιστρέφει στον ΟΤΕ, *εσυ γιατί λύσαξες να γίνεις η εξαίρεση*;


 
ήθελα να δώ κατα πόσο το RUO 2007 είναι σε ισχύ....τώρα πλέον που αποδεδειγμένα ειναι λέω να δοκιμάσω να επιστρέψω στα παλιά με τον ΟΤΕ. :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Ναι ξέρω αλλά εισαι κι εσυ λίγο μαζόχα!
> 
> Αφου ξέρεις ότι ίδιως στο llu όποιος την πατήσει μια φορά με εναλλακτικό επιστρέφει στον ΟΤΕ, εσυ γιατί λύσαξες να γίνεις η εξαίρεση;


Για να υπάρχει ισότητα στις καταγγελίες του  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## rho

Μήπως να ετοιμάσεις και μια έκθεση για την ΕΕΤΤ; Πολύ θα την εκτιμήσουν.

----------


## D_J_V

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει ο Noname που λεει τα ΣΥΚΑ ΣΥΚΑ και τους ΜΑΚΑΚΕΣ ΜΑΚΑΚΕΣ...

----------


## Xguru

Άμα έχεις δεύτερη γραμμή να κάθεται μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που έκανε ο Νο-Name. Δοκιμάζεις τα πάντα με μικρό κόστος και μετά έχεις εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη και μπορεί να βρίζεις τους εναλλακτικούς.
Απλά μια έρευνα αγοράς έκανε και σχημάτισε άποψη  :Smile: .

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Ρε παιδια αυριο θα μαθουμε τα νεα απο αυτο το post?

----------


## harris

> Ρε παιδια αυριο θα μαθουμε τα νεα απο αυτο το post?


Όχι, για να ικανοποιήσουμε τους τόσους οπαδούς-πρόβατα του ΟΤΕ, θα βάψουμε το σάιτ στα χρώματά του, και όλη μέρα αύριο θα πετάει pop-up παράθυρο με την σχετική είδηση  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## D_J_V

Πάντως για να είμαστε και ΣΩΣΤΟΙ...
*Ας ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος ΑΝ ξέρει το παρακάτω...*
Εγώ τώρα πληρώνω για 2048 conn-x 29,5 ευρώ με 6μηνη δέσμευση...
Με τις νέες τιμές στα 29,5 δίνεται πλέον η 24άρα...
ΑΡΑ λογικά εγώ ΔΕΝ μπορώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 8άρα που θα κοστίζει ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ απο 29,5  (είναι στα 26,5)που ήδη πληρώνω... σωστά? Θα μπορέσω να κάνω αναβάθμιση τον ΜΑΡΤΙΟ που λήγει το εξάμηνο...
Σωστά ή μετά τις νέες τιμές για να ΜΗΝ πληρώνω λιγότερα θα δεχθούν να την κάνω 8-άρα?
ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ...

----------


## rho

> Όχι, για να ικανοποιήσουμε τους τόσους οπαδούς-πρόβατα του ΟΤΕ, *θα βάψουμε το σάιτ στα χρώματά του*, ....


Χάρη... σόρρυ κιόλας αλλά οι εξελίξεις σε έχουν προλάβει. 

Όλη η Ελλάδα είναι ...; 

- Μπλεεεεε! 

- Κιτς κιτς κιτς!

----------


## jimmakosx

Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά είναι αλήθεια αυτά που διαβάζω γιατί αν είναι θα ανοίξω ένα μπουκάλι johnnie gold 18 ετών που έχω και θα το πίνω στην υγειά του ΟΤΕ Ε ρε γλέντια!!!!! :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:

----------


## kyriakos7

> Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά είναι αλήθεια αυτά που διαβάζω γιατί αν είναι θα ανοίξω ένα μπουκάλι  ετών που έχω και θα το πίνω στην υγειά του ΟΤΕ Ε ρε γλέντια!!!!!


κοιτα αμα το johnnie gold 18 ειναι χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ τοτε δε θα αξιζει  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## jimmakosx

> κοιτα αμα το johnnie gold 18 ειναι χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ τοτε δε θα αξιζει


Σωστός :One thumb up:

----------


## anthoula

> Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά είναι αλήθεια αυτά που διαβάζω γιατί αν είναι θα ανοίξω ένα μπουκάλι johnnie gold 18 ετών που έχω και θα το πίνω στην υγειά του ΟΤΕ Ε ρε γλέντια!!!!!


Αυτό θα πει γουλιά και 10 ευρώ!  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Αυτό θα πει γουλιά και 10 ευρώ!


Η το γλεντάμε η όχι. Εδώ δεν χωράνε ημίμετρα και θα το συνοδεύω με COHIBA για όσους ξέρουν!!! :Smoker:  :Drunk:

----------


## leonidsl

Βρε παιδια εμεις που είμαστε με Forthnet 24Μβιτ που ακόμα δεν μας καλύπτει το διχτυο στην επαρχια τι θα γινεί? Θα πληρώνουμε 21.50 στην Forthnet και θα έχουμε 1μβιτ δεν θα μας το αναθμησει σε 2Μβιτ?

----------


## akis883

Παιδια, μηπως να αλλαζαμε τον τιτλο του thread γιατι νομιζω ξεφυγε λιγακι.....

Τουλαχιστον να μας πειτε καποια στιγμη ποιος κερδισε, ο ΟΤΕ 'η οι ΑΛΛΟΙ !

Τελοσπαντων, εγω επειδη ειχα σκοπο να βαλω connx, τι κανω τωρα? Να περιμενω μαλλον...

----------


## No-Name

> Βρε παιδια εμεις που είμαστε με Forthnet 24Μβιτ που ακόμα δεν μας καλύπτει το διχτυο στην επαρχια τι θα γινεί? Θα πληρώνουμε 21.50 στην Forthnet και θα έχουμε 1μβιτ δεν θα μας το αναθμησει σε 2Μβιτ?


Γιατι να σας αναβαθμισει?

----------


## plex27

Εγω να ρωτησω κατι? Αν και ολο και καποιος θα το εχει ρωτησει ηδη. 

 Το πιο συμφερον δε θα ειναι να εχεις τηλεφωνια απο καποιον εναλλακτικο και ιντερνετ απο ΟΤΕ? Λογικο δεν ειναι αυτο που λεω? Τηλεφωνια απο εναλλακτικο για δωρεαν κλησεις, και ιντερνετ απο ΟΤΕ που ναι μεν ειναι πιο ακριβο, αλλα ειναι πιο αξιοπιστος, πιο γρηγορο λογικα αφου εχει καλυτερο δικτυο και καλυτερο σερβις. Για να μην μιλησουμε για χρονους αναμονης στο τηλ. κεντρο και στις ενεργοποιησεις γραμμων...

----------


## leonidsl

Tο conn - x στα 1024 kbps θα πουλιέται 16,5 ευρώ
Η νέα τιμή για τα 2048 kbps θα είναι 19,5 ευρώ.
Άρα η forthnet και οι άλλοι παροχείς θα πέρνουνε πιο φθηνά την γραμή ΑΡΥΣ απο τον ΟΤΕ.
Αν δεν μας πάνε σε 2μβιτ εγω νομίζω θα χάσουν αρκέτους πελάτες ιδίως από επαρχία.

----------


## liana

Συγνωμη αν εχει αναφερθει πιο μπροστα και δεν το ειδα αλλα  εμεις που ειμαστε στο ondsl kit τι θα γίνει; Θα ισχύσουν οι νεες τιμές; ευχαριστω

----------


## STARJOHN

> Tο conn - x στα 1024 kbps θα πουλιέται 16,5 ευρώ
> Η νέα τιμή για τα 2048 kbps θα είναι 19,5 ευρώ.
> Άρα η forthnet και οι άλλοι παροχείς θα πέρνουνε πιο φθηνά την γραμή ΑΡΥΣ απο τον ΟΤΕ.
> Αν δεν μας πάνε σε 2μβιτ εγω νομίζω θα χάσουν αρκέτους πελάτες ιδίως από επαρχία.


 



 :One thumb up: +1 Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου και αυτο περιμενω να κανουν.
Διαφορετικα θα χασουν πολλους πελατες.Ιδωμεν. :Thinking:

----------


## athenaum

Αντε να δει και η επαρχια λιγο φως

Αντε να δουν καμια φορά και οι κολλημένοι  του ΟΤΕ της πρωτεύουσας τι ειναι το γρηγορο Internet

----------


## diamat

> Συγνωμη αν εχει αναφερθει πιο μπροστα και δεν το ειδα αλλα  εμεις που ειμαστε στο ondsl kit τι θα γίνει; Θα ισχύσουν οι νεες τιμές; ευχαριστω


Το ondsl kit δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το connx οπότε δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι για εσάς...

Για να πω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου, θεωρώ ότι αν οι τιμές που θα ανακοινωθούν αύριο είναι αυτές (στο ρεπορτάζ λέει "σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες" αν και οι διαφορές, αν τελικά υπάρχουν, δεν θα είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλες), πρόκειται για πολύ σημαντική κίνηση από πλευράς ΟΤΕ. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι κίνηση ΜΑΤ.  Το λανσάρισμα της 24αρας πάντως δεν είναι τυχαίο και πιθανότατα είναι προάγγελος της IPTV. Και τότε μάλλον θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε για κίνηση ΜΑΤ...
(Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ ποτέ δεν βγάζει στην αγορά κάτι αν δεν μπορεί πρώτα να εγγυηθεί ότι θα δουλεύει άριστα βλ. 4αρες και 8αρες)

----------


## nnn

Αυτό δεν είναι thread είναι ο Ben Hur  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 2048dsl

> κοιτα αμα το johnnie gold 18 ειναι χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ τοτε δε θα αξιζει


lol και ξανα lol :One thumb up:

----------


## diamat

Η καλύτερη ιδέα βέβαια θα ήταν να παραμείνει η 768 και να τη δώσει με 10 ευρώ π.χ.  Τότε να δεις διάδοση η ευρυζωνικότητα...  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

> Η καλύτερη ιδέα βέβαια θα ήταν να παραμείνει η 768 και να τη δώσει με 10 ευρώ π.χ.  Τότε να δεις διάδοση η ευρυζωνικότητα...


Μακάρι να υπήρχε δυνατότητα να έχουν default παροχή 768 όλες οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, να γίνει καθολική υπηρεσία το adsl αλλά είναι τεράστιο το κόστος.

----------


## filipoy

> Η καλύτερη ιδέα βέβαια θα ήταν να παραμείνει η 768 και να τη δώσει με 10 ευρώ π.χ.  
> Τότε να δεις διάδοση η ευρυζωνικότητα...


 Σωωστόοςςςςςςςςς
 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


 :Thinking: Αυξηθηκε το οριο των smilies ανα μηνυμα; :Razz:

----------


## Oktabitos

> Μακάρι να υπήρχε δυνατότητα να έχουν default παροχή 768 όλες οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, να γίνει καθολική υπηρεσία το adsl αλλά είναι τεράστιο το κόστος.


Μελλοντικά μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο πιθανόν. Μια άλλη ιδέα είναι να δίνουν μαζί με την τηλεφωνική σύνδεση και μια DSL 256Kbit δωρεάν για τις βασικές ανάγκες του πελάτη και αν νιώθει ότι χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω να πληρώνει τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Η 256 θα είναι ο κράχτης!

----------


## chosen21

> (Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ ποτέ δεν βγάζει στην αγορά κάτι αν δεν μπορεί πρώτα να εγγυηθεί ότι θα δουλεύει άριστα βλ. 4αρες και 8αρες)


 Από τη μέρα που πήγα στα 4Mbit έως και σήμερα κατεβάζω σταθερά με 400+kb/s.
Τώρα που θα ρίξει τις τιμές και θα πάνε όλλοι στα 4-24Mbit να μας δω.

Μια ερώτηση, στα στατιστικά του router (adsl2+) μου βλέπω ότι η γραμμή μπορεί να <<σηκώσει>> 16Mbit και κάτι, καμιά φορά και 17, τόσα Mbit θα πιάσω αν πάω στα 24 ή υπάρχει περίπτωση  να αλλάξουν τα στατιστικά SNR και Attenuation;

----------


## ababapanos

> Πάντως για να είμαστε και ΣΩΣΤΟΙ...
> *Ας ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος ΑΝ ξέρει το παρακάτω...*
> Εγώ τώρα πληρώνω για 2048 conn-x 29,5 ευρώ με 6μηνη δέσμευση...
> Με τις νέες τιμές στα 29,5 δίνεται πλέον η 24άρα...
> ΑΡΑ λογικά εγώ ΔΕΝ μπορώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 8άρα που θα κοστίζει ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ απο 29,5 (είναι στα 26,5)που ήδη πληρώνω... σωστά? Θα μπορέσω να κάνω αναβάθμιση τον ΜΑΡΤΙΟ που λήγει το εξάμηνο...
> Σωστά ή μετά τις νέες τιμές για να ΜΗΝ πληρώνω λιγότερα θα δεχθούν να την κάνω 8-άρα?
> ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ...


οχι δεν χρειαζεται να περιμενεις.Εχει αλλαξει ο νομος και  Μπορεις  πλεον να παρεις το 134 και να ζητησεις μεταφορα της γραμμης σου σε connx. Αν κανω λαθος ας με διοροσει καποιος αλλα απο την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ετσι μου ειπαν στο τηλεφβνο χτες.

----------


## Oktabitos

> Από τη μέρα που πήγα στα 4Mbit έως και σήμερα κατεβάζω σταθερά με 400+kb/s.
> Τώρα που θα ρίξει τις τιμές και θα πάνε όλλοι στα 4-24Mbit να μας δω.
> 
> Μια ερώτηση, στα στατιστικά του router (adsl2+) μου βλέπω ότι η γραμμή μπορεί να <<σηκώσει>> 16Mbit και κάτι, καμιά φορά και 17, τόσα Mbit θα πιάσω αν πάω στα 24 ή υπάρχει περίπτωση  να αλλάξουν τα στατιστικά SNR και Attenuation;


Οι ιδιότητες της γραμμής σου θα αλλάξουν σε πιθανή αναβάθμιση. Βέβαια αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε καλωδιώσεις και εξοπλισμό τότε η ταχύτητα θα κριθεί από την απόσταση που έχεις από το DSLAM.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Αυτό δεν είναι thread είναι ο Ben Hur


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ευτυχώς που δεν είμαι Ιουδαίος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kyriakos7

στην κυριολεξια εχει παρει φωτια το forum  :Razz: 

παντως δε χωρτενω να βλεπω και να ξαναβλεπω τις διαφημισεις του ΟΤΕ.....

----------


## schumacher_

> Πάντως για να είμαστε και ΣΩΣΤΟΙ...
> *Ας ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος ΑΝ ξέρει το παρακάτω...*
> Εγώ τώρα πληρώνω για 2048 conn-x 29,5 ευρώ με 6μηνη δέσμευση...
> Με τις νέες τιμές στα 29,5 δίνεται πλέον η 24άρα...
> ΑΡΑ λογικά εγώ ΔΕΝ μπορώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 8άρα που θα κοστίζει ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ απο 29,5  (είναι στα 26,5)που ήδη πληρώνω... σωστά? Θα μπορέσω να κάνω αναβάθμιση τον ΜΑΡΤΙΟ που λήγει το εξάμηνο...
> Σωστά ή μετά τις νέες τιμές για να ΜΗΝ πληρώνω λιγότερα θα δεχθούν να την κάνω 8-άρα?
> ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ...


Σύμφωνα με ότι ισχύει αυτή τη στιγμή σχετικά με τις διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης και χρέωσης, θα μπορέσεις να αναβαθμιστείς σε 4/8Mbit και να χρεώνεσαι λιγότερο, ή να αναβαθμίσεις σε 24Mbit και να πληρώνεις τα 29.9€/μήνα... κανονικά δηλαδή, θα χρεώνεσαι με τις νέες τιμές... το μόνο που θα γίνει είναι να ξεκινήσει από την αρχή 6μηνο... μέχρι τώρα, όσες φορές έγιναν τέτοιες αλλαγές στις προσφορές, αυτό ίσχυε...  :One thumb up:

----------


## gio44

Παίδες επειδή δεν είδα κάποια σαφής απάντηση ας απαντήσει κάποιος που ξέρει ή μπορεί να υποθέσει...Εμείς οι παλιοί connexαδες πχ εγώ που έχω και 6μηνη δέσμευση(δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω βλέπετε και εκανα αναβάθμιση πρόσφατα σε 2) θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε μέχρι να λήξει η 6μηνη ή μπορούμε να πάμε στα 4,στα 8,στα 24!!!!!!!!!πριν λήξει η 6μηνη????  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## valen_gr

> στην κυριολεξια εχει παρει φωτια το forum 
> 
> παντως δε χωρτενω να βλεπω και να ξαναβλεπω τις διαφημισεις του ΟΤΕ.....



Δεν εχω δει καμια!!  :Sorry: 
Τι λενε??

----------


## body125z

> Δεν εχω δει καμια!! 
> Τι λενε??


απλα ειναι γαματες...
κορυφαια αυτη με τη σαυρα...  :Razz:

----------


## mpregos

Δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω , έχετε έναν πάροχο τον ΟΤΕ πού σας έλεγε πληρώστε 48 ευρώ /μηνα για 8. και Ξαφνικά σας λέει 26. Δηλαδή σας ληστευε , αυτή είναι η εκτιμηση μού.Σας είπε κοροιδα και εσείς , οι περισσοτεροι τον παινευετε.....
Τεσπα, οι τιμές είναι ΣΑΝ των παροχων..Και πάγιο 7,5 / μηνα θα έχεις και + κλήσεις.

Και δεν υπάρχουν μόνο δυσσαρεστημενοι απ΄τους εναλλακτικους γιατι είμαστε και εμεις πού έχουμε Cabletv και ούτε disconnect έχουμε, και τηλέφωνο έχουμε από την πρώτη μέρα, και σταθερή ταχυτητα και 1 μήνα έκανε η ενεργοποιηση σε καθαρή γραμμή. και 33 ευρώ / μηνα....

Και όπως λέει η διαφημιση.....Γιατι να προτιμησω κατι ΣΑΝ τους εναλλακτικους και όχι εναλλακτικο πάροχο.....

Υ.Γ:Πάντως οι δαιφημισεις του ΟΤΕ - Δεν έχει πάγιο ΟΤΕ είναι πολυ καλές.....

----------


## jasonpap

Τι λενε ρε παιδια ακριβως?

----------


## Oktabitos

> Τι λενε ρε παιδια ακριβως?


Ναι μ' ακούτε;;;;;;;; Δεν ξέρω αν μ΄ακούτε αλλά εγώ σας ακούω!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## demollyon

To θέμα είναι πόσο θα είναι το upload στα 24? Πάλι ψίχουλα θα δώσουν? Επιπλέον, το bandwidth θα το ρουφήξουν όλο....

ΥΓ. Μου αρέσει που όλοι έχουν να πουν καλά λόγια για τον ΟΤΕ. Α ρε κακομοίρηδες τι σας περιμένει.

----------


## Sovjohn

Το έχουμε ξαναπεί, πάντως:

Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Η αγορά είναι σε φάση επέκτασης και πελατολογίων, καλώς ή κακώς. Αν κάποιος έχει πάει σε εναλλακτικό, και του κάηκε η γούνα, είναι πολύ φυσικό να επιλέξει να πάει πίσω στον ΟΤΕ, να πληρώνει παραπάνω (btw θεωρώ τα ποσά της τάξης 30-40 Ε απολύτως φυσιολογικά για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται αυτή τη στιγμή, και αν κάποιος θέλει γραμμές 10-15-20+ Mbps με 10 Ε απλά είναι ουτοπικός), αλλά να έχει την ψυχική του υγεία.

Αν κάποιος, όπως εγώ και η πλειοψηφία των πελατών του εναλλακτικού που ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ να βάλω στη γραμμή μου (δεν με υποχρέωσε κανείς), ειναι ευχαριστημένος, καλά κάνει και απολαμβάνει το φάσμα των υπηρεσιών που ο ίδιος επέλεξε, στην τιμή που επίσης επέλεξε, και είναι καλά.

Αν επίσης κάποιος βάζει όοοοολους τους εναλλακτικούς στο ίδιο ακριβώς τσουβάλι, κάνει λάθος. Σίγουρα, κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος, αλλά αρνούμαι να συγκρίνω π.χ. το θρυλικό λογιστήριο της Vivodi (άπειρες ιστορίες απείρου κάλλους με τους εν λόγω κυρίους) με όλα τα άλλα, μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου.

Το ότι και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει τις μαλαγανιές του σε πλειάδα περιπτώσεων, αν κάποιος το ξεχνάει, είναι επίσης ουτοπικός. Θυμίζω (γιατί το έπαθα) ότι κάποτε μου χρέωσαν π.χ. ΟΤΕπιλογές στην γραμμή μου χωρίς ποτέ να το δηλώσω με κανένα τρόπο, ένα εφάπαξ κόστος ενεργοποίησης 1 Ε. (Και αυτό δεν είχε γίνει το 1980, αλλά το 2005-2006 κάπου εκεί). Μου απάντησαν ότι ο αντιλογισμός γίνεται από κατάστημα ΟΤΕ και μόνο, και το άφησα. Αν αυτό συνέβη σε 1.000.000 γραμμές, άσχετα του ότι μετά γίνονταν λίγο καλύτερες οι τηλεφωνικές χρεώσεις, ο ΟΤΕ πήρε 1.000.000 Ε  :Smile: 

Στις εποχές των προεπιλογών (ούτε αυτό είναι 20 χρόνια πριν), όπως υπήρχαν οι αλήτες συνεργάτες των εναλλακτικών και έβαζαν προεπιλογές (και full LLU σε Teledome περιπτώσεις πιο πρόσφατα) σε κόσμο που δεν το ήξερε και έμενε στα Κορφοβούνια, άλλο τόσο υπήρχαν άπειρες περιπτώσεις (που επίσης έζησα προσωπικά και δεν αμφισβητώ) παράνομων καταργήσεων κτλ κτλ από πλευράς ΟΤΕ, ώστε ο πελάτης να ζει σε FUD mode και να γυρίσει στον ΟΤΕ ολοκληρωτικά ("Τελικά που χρεώθηκε αυτή η κλήση? Πληρώνω όντως 2 λογαριασμούς γεμάτους με κλήσεις?" και λοιπά όμορφα).

Τέλος πάντων για να μην δώσω άλλα παραδείγματα, κατ' εμέ πέρα από τις λύσεις του λειτουργικού διαχωρισμού ΟΤΕ και της συμπεριφοράς ΟΤΕnet (Conn-X ή OnDSL, το ένα και αυτό), πρέπει να δωθεί η δυνατότητα σε πελάτες να συναλάσσονται με ΕΝΑΝ και μόνο πάροχο, χωρίς ενδοιασμούς.

Θέλετε αυτό να είναι το Wholesale Line Rental που έχει διαβουλευθεί η ΕΕΤΤ? Θέλετε full LLU? Θέλετε διακριτούς ρόλους (shared LLU?)...Όλα γίνονται.

Από κει και πέρα, ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του και τις χαίρεται ανάλογα  :Smile: ...Αλλά τα θεσμικά θέματα θέλουν ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ και αυτά βελτίωση! (~3 μέρες ΑΡΥΣ / 10++++ LLU...γιατί?)

----------


## anthoula

> Αλλά τα θεσμικά θέματα θέλουν ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ και αυτά βελτίωση! (~3 μέρες ΑΡΥΣ / 10++++ LLU...γιατί?)


Γιατί είναι «πολύπλοκες τεχνικές εργασίες».  :Whistle:

----------


## sakdel

Καλώς τον (οτε) κι ας *άργησε*. ..αν και *λίγος* 
Δεν πιστεύω οτι το κράξιμο που τρώει ο οτε ειναι αδικαιολόγητο..τοσα χρόνια μονοπώλιο, πολλοί μας έχουμε "γευτεί" την αλαζονεία της μονοκρατορίας του...τώρα που τα ΖΑ το σκάνε απ'το μαντρί ξεκουνήθηκε ο Γίγας, και μην ακούσω περι κοινωνικού έργου (αυτο έλλειπε να μην επιστρέφει -σε υποδομές- τα λεφτά του λαού). Αν ήταν καθαρά κοινής ωφέλειας , δεν θα έπρεπε καν να εισαχθεί στα διάφορα χρηματιστήρια (και άρα να παίζει με όρους κερδοφορίας) και θα έδινε της καλύτερες υπηρεσίες στις καλύτερες τιμές,είχε ένα λαό απο πίσω και μπορούσε να το κάνει. Είναι πια καθαρά εμπορική επιχείρηση σαν τους άλλους, με τη διαφορά οτι βρίσκεται σε θέση ισχύος ΧΆΡΗ στον ελληνικό κράτος που τον έφτιαξε πρός όφελος του λαού, και χρησιμοποίησε / εκμεταλλεύτηκε αυτή του την ισχύ για κέρδος, περισσότερο κέρδος, εθελούσιες εξόδους, παχυλούς μισθούς, πολυπληθές προσωπικό (με υφάκι έπαρχου πολλές φορές) και φυσικά περισσότερο κέρδος.
Όσο αφορά τα πάγια να δεχτώ οτι όλοι έχουν..π.χ εγώ πληρώνω πάγιο 29 το μήνα στην Tellas και έχω 12mb/1mb, σταθερά χωρίς διακοπές και αποσυνδέσεις ,τηλέφωνο/φαξ αδιαλύπτως και ανταγωνιστικές χρεώσεις ομιλίας (δεν βγαίνει πάνω απο 10 το δίμηνο), εξυπηρέτηση καλή (με τηλέφωνα 3-4-5 το πρωί  / καθυμερινές /αργίες και κλήσεις τους (επίμονες κιόλας)  στο κινητό μου για θέματα/ερωτήσεις που με απασχόλησαν σύν ftp / web mail /web page / sms...για τα αντίστοιχα του ΟΤΕ...δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να γράψω..ας το κάνει κάποιος που του θίγουμε τον πάροχο Ίνδαλμα (και star των χρηματιστηρίων)
Το μόνο που με χάλασε ήταν οτι άργησαν να έρθουν (Ροσταν Θεσ/νίκη) και περίμενα απο μήνα σε μήνα.
Όμως λογαριασμό κάτω απο 70/δίμηνο ειχα να δώ στον ΟΤΕ απο το 2000 (η ταρίφα 130+ με isdn και χρεώσεις ΕΠΑΚ) οπότε χαλάλι.
Κλείνοντας αφού η μικρή tellas μπορεί , μπορεί και ο οτέ......αλλα δυστηχώς (όπως και στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν) ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ...οχι τουλάχιστον πριν ξεζουμίσει τη βάση του Ή πριν η βάση του συρρικνωθεί.

YΓ: Αν κάποιον του περισσεψουν χρήματα απο διακοπή τσιγάρου, εξόδου, καφέ, προφυλακτικών ή ό,τι άλλο αποφασίσει να κόψει για να πληρώνει τον οτε  να του δώσουμε ένα λογαριασμό του Forum , να βγαίνουμε οι ενναλακτικοί να τα πίνουμε στην υγειά του (και του ΟΤΕ)....
"humor" :Thinking:

----------


## wireless_surfer

Πολύ σωστά χρησιμοποίησηες την λέξη "αλαζονεία", του ταιρίαζει απόλυτα.
 Όταν μιλάμε για έναν κολοσσό αξίας 11 δισεκατομμυρίων (έναντι 300 εκ. και κάτι ψιλά της Τελλάς πχ, των πόσο? 5 χρόνων? ) που θέλει να μας πείσει πως κρατούσε την δυναμική του, χάρη στα 40-60% περισσότερο στις χρεώσεις του ADSL.... έ κάτι πάει στραβά. Ε ναι, έτσι οχι μόνο "κύρος" του αποδίδουμε, αλλα και "τσολιά στα ανάκτορα" τον βάζουμε.

 Στην ευρυζωνικότητα, ελάχιστο ρόλο έπαιξε μέχρι στιγμής με τέτοια τιμολόγια και αυτό είναι αδιααμφισβήτητο. 11 εκ. Έλληνες, 1 εκ. adsl συνδέσεις (ακόμα και οι Πορτογάλοι που μερικοί σνόμπαραν στο φόρουμ, έχουν περισσότερες, σχεδόν 2 πλάσιες και σε ίσο πληθυσμό).
 Αν δεν πίεζαν οι εναλλακτικοί, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς (άμεσα θεωρείται σε άλλες μη Βαβυλωνιακές γλώσσες αυτό) θα είμασταν με irc και bbs όλοι ακόμα ή θα πληρώναμε τον Live Messenger και το skype ξερω γω, για VIP video conference-τηλεδιάσκεψη ή κι εγω δεν ξέρω τι άλλη "επιστημονικη-τεχνολογική επανάσταση". 

 Δεν ξέρω αν οι εναλλακτικοί "σήκωσαν" τα χέρια τελικά (όχι δεν το νομίζω, η δουλειά τους είναι άλλωστε) ή απλά αν τελείωσαν τα αστεία, αν θα πάμε απο την αρχη και επι "ίσοις όροις" (πράγμα που δεν πιστεύω πως θα υπάρξει ποτέ, με την διαχείρηση του βρόχου απο τον ΟΤΕ) τι ρόλο θα παίξει τελικά η IPTV, τι θα και θα και θα και τι συμβιβασμούς... αλλά το σίγουρο είναι πως τα πιο ουσιώδη, τώρα ξεκινάνε.

 Γείτονα sakdel, 3-4 χλμ μακρια απο την καρδιά της Θεσσαλονίκης κι ακόμα με κυάλια η IPTV, όχι για εμάς βέβαια μόνο, αλλα για όλη την πόλη. Μας εύχομαι, η νεα χρονιά να μας φέρει κι απο αυτό αν περισσέψει
 :Smile:

----------


## ababapanos

η δευτερα ξημρερωσε, ανακοινωθηκαν οι νεες τιμές η ακόμα ;   :Razz:

----------


## N3ptun3

> Αυριο θα έχουμε το Δελτίο Τύπου.


Αναμένουμε το δελτίο τύπου λοιπόν για να δούμε τι θα πει και ο ΟΤΕ, γιατί εάν είναι να ισχύσουν οι τιμές μετά από κανά μήνα ... την κάτσαμε ...  :Whistle:

----------


## Insomniac

> η δευτερα ξημρερωσε,


Για σενα και για μενα.Οχι για τον ΟΤΕ !!!!

----------


## Anonyma

> Για σενα και για μενα.Οχι για τον ΟΤΕ !!!!


ΈΤσι είναι. Μην περιμένετε από έναν δημόσιο υπάλληλο να δουλέψει κυριακή μεσάνυχτα μόνο  για να ενημερώσει την ιστοσελίδα  :Razz: 

Εγώ πάντως χαίρομαι να βλέπω τις νέες τιμές, και ελπίζω ότι θα ισχύουν σύντωμα, γιατί πρέπει επιτέλους να αλλάξω στο conn-x, αφού περίμενα αρκετά λόγω αυτών των φημών για μείωση, και σε λίγω θα λήξει η συνδρομή μου που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή σε άλλη εταιρία....

----------


## Insomniac

> ΈΤσι είναι. Μην περιμένετε από έναν δημόσιο υπάλληλο να δουλέψει κυριακή μεσάνυχτα μόνο για να ενημερώσει την ιστοσελίδα


Μην το λες...Κι εγω σε πρωην  ΔΕΚΟ ειμαι !!!Απο τις 6+15 στη δουλεια.

----------


## panoc

> Μην το λες...Κι εγω σε πρωην  ΔΕΚΟ ειμαι !!!Απο τις 6+15 στη δουλεια.


[teaser on]
προφανως σημερα δεν εχει πολυ δουλεια και σερφαρουμε στο νετ ε?  :Razz:   :Razz: 

[teaser off]

----------


## giwrgosth

οχχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## jog

Αναμένουμε τα νεότερα.

Καιρός ήταν να μπεί και ο ΟΤΕ στο παιχνίδι.

Επιτέλους κατάργηση της 768  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

Για να δούμε σήμερα τί θα γίνει.

Θα αρχίσει η προβολή άραγες του:

Episode V
ΟΤΕ STRIKES BACK
 :Cool:

----------


## katafitos

Στο 134 που πηρα μολις τωρα, απεφευγε να απαντησει για νεες τιμες και κλασεις (24). 

Μου ειπε ομως οτι ενα νεο συστημα που προκειται να ολοκληρωθει πολυ συντομα το οποιο ολοκληρωνει τις αναβαθμισεις κλασεων σε 2 μερες. Το NISA. 
Το εχει ακουστα κανεις? 

19 Δεκ πηγαινω σε αοριστου με την χαμηλοτερη τιμη (συμπληρωση 12μηνου)  :Thumbs up:

----------


## MasterZ750

Κρατικος ΟΤΕ δωρεαν ιντερνετ ασυρματο δωρεαν τηλεφωνα >>>τελος στον ιδιωτικο τομεα
ολα κρατικα και δωρεαν>>>>μεταφορες επικοινωνιες νερο ηλεκτρικο παιδεια υγεια

----------


## ababapanos

τι εγινε τους πηρε ο υπνος εκει στον ΟΤΕ? ελπιζω να μην αποδηχθει οτι ηταν μουσι ολα αυτα και ανακοινωθει τιποτα

----------


## vavis

> τι εγινε τους πηρε ο υπνος εκει στον ΟΤΕ? ελπιζω να μην αποδηχθει οτι ηταν μουσι ολα αυτα και ανακοινωθει τιποτα



Δες εδω : http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=596&hop=h


Ισχύει έως 19/1/2008

		Conn-x με ΔΩΡΟ modem & Philips Web camera και PC Headset 

Μετά τις 20-1-08  :Whistle:

----------


## mhatzinik

θα ισχυσουν τα νεα πακετα για ολους τους συνδρομητες????
ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## zntoup

Πήρα πριν από λίγο το 134 και ο υπάλληλος επιβεβαίωσε το δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής, «*θα ισχύσουν όλα και οι τιμές και η 24αρα*» μου είπε, αλλά τελεί υπό έγκριση και δεν ξέρει από πότε θα ισχύσει.
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν!!!
 :One thumb up:

----------


## 21century

Για να δούμε και σήμερα, πάντως οι αναβαθμίσεις των 768 είναι δεδομένες και θα υλοποιηθούν μέσα στο επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα..

----------


## kyriakos7

λες να αρχησουν απο σημερα οι αναβαθμισεις ?
δε νομιζω γιατι θα πρεπει να βγει επισημη ανακοινωση πρωτα.

----------


## the_Mask

παιδια αυτο θα γινει και σε αυτους που εχουν μονο dsl γραμμής απο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Anonyma

> θα ισχυσουν τα νεα πακετα για ολους τους συνδρομητες????
> ξερει κανεις κατι?


Αυτό θα ήθελα να ξέρω και εγώ... Δηλαδή, εάν πάω αυτές τις μέρες (και περισσότερο δεν μπορώ να περιμένω, αφού ληγει η συνδρομή μου αλλου....) στο conn-x με βασική ταχύτητα των 768 που έχω και τώρα, μετά θα έχω αυτόματα τα 1056 με 2 Ευρώ μείωση τιμών; Ή ισχύει αυτή η "δέσμευση τιμών";

........Auto merged post: Anonyma added 3 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........




> παιδια αυτο θα γινει και σε αυτους που εχουν μονο dsl γραμμής απο ΟΤΕ?


Υποθέτω ναι, τουλάχιστον πέρσι έτσι ήτανε.

Η άλλη ερώτηση είναι βέβαια, εάν και ο πάροχό σου για internet σου το δίνει.. Εγώ στην Altec είμαι ακόμα στα 256 ή 384 (δεν ξέρω ούτε καν), αφού πήρα τέτοια προπληρομένο πακέτο για 1 χρόνο (με κάποιους μήνες δώρο), μετά αύξησε μεν ταχύτητα ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά όχι και η ALTEC

----------


## ababapanos

υπαρχει περιπτωση να υσχιουν ολα αυτα για μετα τις 20/1 που τελειωνει η προηγουμενη προσφορα?

----------


## Νικαετός

Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής (10:37) δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα.   :Whistle:

----------


## karetsos

πάντως φέτος δεν παίζει να ισχύσουν :Wink:

----------


## ababapanos

μόλις πήρα εγώ τώρα στο 134 και ρώτησα. η υπάλληλος μου είπε ΝΑΙ ισχύουν όλα, έχουν εγκριθεί, και από ώρα σε ώρα περιμένουν την επίσημη ανακοίνωση, αφού μου είπε μπορώ να κάνω την αίτηση από τώρα και εγώ τις ηπα δεν πειράζει θα περιμένω για να βγει και επίσημα...
 :Razz: 
Επίσης μου είπε ότι 24άρα ταχύτητα δεν θα είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμη. Δεν ξέρει και αυτή για ποτε αλλα λογικά σύντομα... :Sad:

----------


## rho

... κι ενώ το 134 κάνει διαρροές και το επιβεβαιώνει , το Εθνος επίσης το επιβεβαιώνει, *ο επίσημος ΟΤΕ δηλώνει άγνοια!!!* 




> *Μείωσε έως 45% τις τιμές για Ιντερνετ* 
> 
> Φουντώνει εν όψει εορτών ο πόλεμος στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά, με τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει την αρχή *μειώνοντας έως και 45% τις τιμές* για την πρόσβαση στο γρήγορο Ιντερνετ.
> 
> Οι μειώσεις αφορούν κυρίως στις υψηλές ταχύτητες και αποτελούν την αρχή μιας *«επιθετικής απάντησης» του Οργανισμού στις διαρροές πελατών, οι οποίες εκτιμάται ότι έχουν ήδη φτάσει τους 330.000 συνδρομητές και θα κυμανθούν μεταξύ 350.000-400.000 έως το τέλος της χρονιάς*.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, οι νέες τιμές, οι οποίες *ενεκρίθησαν από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων, με διαδικασίες... εξπρές* θα είναι σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες:
> 
> *Το conn-x στα 1.024 θα στοιχίζει 16,5 από 21,5 ευρώ. 
> ...


Επίσης η "αδελφη" Ημερησία" δίνει και άλλο παρασκήνιο και πληροφορίες για μελλοντικά σχέδια: 




> ...Με μια διαδικασία-εξπρές η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ενέκρινε την Παρασκευή τα νέα τιμολόγια τα οποία παρέλαβε μόλις την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα. Είναι ίσως η πρώτη φορά που ο ΟΤΕ ( 23,34€ -1,77%) και η ΕΕΤΤ συνεργάστηκαν άψογα, και η έγκριση των προτάσεων του Οργανισμού γίνεται δεκτή χωρίς να δοθούν παρατάσεις και να ζητηθούν επιπλέον στοιχεία κόστους. Εδώ βέβαια θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι δεν εγκρίθηκαν μόνο τα τιμολόγια χονδρικής για το ADSL όπου τα μέλη της Επιτροπής ζήτησαν και περαιτέρω μειώσεις.
> 
> ... 
> 
> Παράλληλα συντάσσει νέο επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο που* για πρώτη φορά θα συνδέει τη σταθερή με την κινητή τηλεφωνία* και το οποίο αναμένεται να είναι έτοιμο το Φεβρουάριο και θα περιλαμβάνει συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις και για την Cosmote, η οποία έχει σχεδόν περιέλθει στον έλεγχο του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Το ίδιο διάστημα αναμένεται να διατεθούν στην αγορά και τα πρώτα πακέτα που θα συνδέουν σταθερή - κινητή τηλεφωνία και Internet. Αν και ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει στείλει στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων αυτά τα πακέτα προς έγκριση, σύντομα αναμένεται να είναι έτοιμος να υποβάλει τις σχετικές προτάσεις.

----------


## athageorge

μολις πηρα 134 και μου ειπαν οτι ισχυουν οι νεες τιμες αλλα περιμενουν την επισημη ανακοινωση.κ
τη ρωτησα αν πρεπει να κανω κατι για να μειωθει το παγιο μου και ειπε οχι.  8α μου ερ8ει μειωμενη τιμη στον επομενο λογαριασμο (εχω 4αρα μεχρι τωρα ηταν 38,5).

----------


## panoc

> μολις πηρα 134 και μου ειπαν οτι ισχυουν οι νεες τιμες αλλα περιμενουν την επισημη ανακοινωση.κ
> τη ρωτησα αν πρεπει να κανω κατι για να μειωθει το παγιο μου και ειπε οχι.  8α μου ερ8ει μειωμενη τιμη στον επομενο λογαριασμο (εχω 4αρα μεχρι τωρα ηταν 38,5).


εχει περασει το 6μηνο ή οχι ?

----------


## dimitris_thass

> μολις πηρα 134 και μου ειπαν οτι ισχυουν οι νεες τιμες αλλα περιμενουν την επισημη ανακοινωση.κ
> *τη ρωτησα αν πρεπει να κανω κατι για να μειωθει το παγιο μου και ειπε οχι.  8α μου ερ8ει μειωμενη τιμη στον επομενο λογαριασμο* (εχω 4αρα μεχρι τωρα ηταν 38,5).


Μην εισαι και τόσο σίγουρος εκτός εάν είσαι αoρίστου

----------


## lamesaint

εμένα μόλις τώρα από το 134 μου είπαν ότι θα περάσουν την αίτηση (δεν κρατήθηκα και έκανα αίτηση δλδ) όταν θα ισχύσουν οι νέες τιμες για τις οποίες περιμένουν την επίσημη ανακοίνωση μέσα στη βδομάδα.

----------


## kyriakos7

εγω πηρα την οτενετ τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι ακομα δεν εχουν καποια επισιμη ανακοινωση.
στην αρχη θα ισχυει για το conn-x και μετα απο καμια βδομαδα και για την οτενετ.

----------


## athageorge

> εχει περασει το 6μηνο ή οχι ?



οχι πριν 2 μηνες συνδεθηκα

----------


## emeliss

> στην αρχη θα ισχυει για το conn-x και μετα απο καμια βδομαδα και για την οτενετ.


Αν αργήσουν να δώσουν τις ίδιες τιμές στο ondsl, το προϊόν θα σβήσει. Θα βάλουν όλοι conn-x. Θα είναι βλάκες όμωςνα βάλουν τόσο κόσμο στην ταλαιπωρία της κατάργησης του ondsl και της ενεργοποίησης conn-x. Πότε θα δούμε επιτέλους ενοποίηση των δύο προϊόντων;

----------


## alfagamma

Off Topic


		Εγω παντως ποτε δεν καταλαβα γιατι καποιοι επιλεγουν το ondsl και οχι connex? :Whistle: 




> Αν αργήσουν να δώσουν τις ίδιες τιμές στο ondsl, το προϊόν θα σβήσει. Θα βάλουν όλοι conn-x. Θα είναι βλάκες όμωςνα βάλουν τόσο κόσμο στην ταλαιπωρία της κατάργησης του ondsl και της ενεργοποίησης conn-x. Πότε θα δούμε επιτέλους ενοποίηση των δύο προϊόντων;

----------


## pHuNkY

Αν όλα πάνε καλά, μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα παίξουν οι νέες τιμές + 24άρα. Για να δούμε!

----------


## Linus

Όπως ακούγαμε για πολύ καιρό ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορούσε(ΕΕΤ) να προχωρήσει σε μείωση τιμών ώστε να μην κλείσουν τα μαγαζάκια των εναλλακτικών..

Τι άλλαξε τώρα είναι η απορία μου?

----------


## Parrot

Απο ολες τις απαντησεις που διατυπωθηκαν εδω μεσα, ενα εχω να πω με την σειρα μου :

3 παπαγαλακια καθοταν και πλεκανε πουλοβερ  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Και λίγο σοβαρα τώρα ... Μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ για την κινηση του αυτη και το μελλον θα δειξει κατα ποσο θα ειναι σοβαρος και θα αποφυγει τα λαθη των εναλλακτικων  :Thinking:

----------


## rho

Δεν νομίζω ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα ανακοινώσει τα νέα πακέτα σύντομα.

Το λέω αυτό διότι *μόλις σήμερα* στο site του ο ΟΤΕ *εβγαλε νεο δελτιο με προσφορες του oteshop*. 

http://www.ote.gr/Files/xmas_entypo_oteshop5.0.pdf

----------


## alfagamma

> Όπως ακούγαμε για πολύ καιρό ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορούσε(ΕΕΤ) να προχωρήσει σε μείωση τιμών ώστε να μην κλείσουν τα μαγαζάκια των εναλλακτικών..
> 
> Τι άλλαξε τώρα είναι η απορία μου?


Δεν καταλαβα δηλαδη, επειδη ενεκρινε το πακετο αυτο η ΕΕΤΕ σημαινει οτι δεν υπηρχε προβλημα?

----------


## Revolution

Έχει να πέσει καταγγελεία και κράξιμο στον ΟΤΕ με το τσουβάλι...
Ας καθότανε με τα 8 του καλά ηταν...

----------


## alfagamma

> Δεν νομίζω ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα ανακοινώσει τα νέα πακέτα σύντομα.
> 
> Το λέω αυτό διότι *μόλις σήμερα* στο site του ο ΟΤΕ *εβγαλε νεο δελτιο με προσφορες του oteshop*. 
> 
> http://www.ote.gr/Files/xmas_entypo_oteshop5.0.pdf


Μα αυτες δεν ειναι καινουργιες προσφορες, υπαρχουν στο σαιτ του ΟΤΕ τουλαχιστον 20-30 μερες!!!

........Auto merged post: alfagamma added 2 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........




> Έχει να πέσει καταγγελεία και κράξιμο στον ΟΤΕ με το τσουβάλι...
> Ας καθότανε με τα 8 του καλά ηταν...


!!!???  :Thinking:  γιατι δεν το καταλαβα αυτο? κατι τετοιο θα μπορουσε να το πει ΜΟΝΟ καποιος με συμφεροντα εναλλακτικου. :Whistle:

----------


## Xguru

Και να δείτε που μόλις βγει δελτίο τύπου από τον ΟΤΕ για τις μειώσεις τιμών τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα των εναλλακτικών ως δια μαγείας θα αποσυμφορηθούν. 

Άρα, δε έφταιγαν οι εναλλακτικοί που δεν είχες αναμονή στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα αλλά ο ΟΤΕ!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## diamat

Για το σάιτ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν 20-30 μέρες, πάντως δύο κυριακάτικες εφημερίδες που πήρα είχαν διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο των oteshop με τις χριστουγεννιάτικες προσφορές που ισχύουν μέχρι 19/1. Δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι μέχρι τότε...

----------


## harris

Ας περιμένουμε μέχρι το τέλος της εργάσιμης ημέρας πριν εξάρουμε ή θάψουμε τον ΟΤΕ και τις πρακτικές του  :Smile:

----------


## alfagamma

Το θεμα ειναι ΠΟΤΕ θα βγει αυτο το δελτιο τυπου... :Thinking:  αντε και αργουμε.. :Worthy:

----------


## Revolution

> Μα αυτες δεν ειναι καινουργιες προσφορες, υπαρχουν στο σαιτ του ΟΤΕ τουλαχιστον 20-30 μερες!!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: alfagamma added 2 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> !!!???  γιατι δεν το καταλαβα αυτο? κατι τετοιο θα μπορουσε να το πει ΜΟΝΟ καποιος με συμφεροντα εναλλακτικου.


Ναι έχω μετοχές στην 4net  :Razz: 
Εχεις την εντυπωση οτι η παροχη 24αρας απο τον ΟΤΕ θα ειναι απροβληματιστη και θα υπαρξουν γκρινιες ?
Εδω θα ειμαστε και θα τα δεις ταδε εφη Δευτερα 17 Δεκεμβριου 2007....

----------


## whitecat

Off Topic


		ελειπα το ΣΚ και μπηκα να διαβασω σημερα....52 σελιδες ειναι αδυνατον να τις διαβασει καποιος....ουτε που τολμω να φανταστω τι flame ανταλαχθηκαν...

----------


## aBrakataBRA

> Και να δείτε που μόλις βγει δελτίο τύπου από τον ΟΤΕ για τις μειώσεις τιμών τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα των εναλλακτικών ως δια μαγείας θα αποσυμφορηθούν. 
> 
> Άρα, δε έφταιγαν οι εναλλακτικοί που δεν είχες αναμονή στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα αλλά ο ΟΤΕ!




Off Topic


		Μαγος εισαι;;;Πηρα πριν καμια ωρα στην Τ.Υ. της forthnet και απαντησαν σε 3 λεπτα!!!Ανηκουστο για Δευτερα και μαλιστα για πρωινη ωρα :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alfagamma

> Ναι έχω μετοχές στην 4net 
> Εχεις την εντυπωση οτι η παροχη 24αρας απο τον ΟΤΕ θα ειναι απροβληματιστη και θα υπαρξουν γκρινιες ?
> Εδω θα ειμαστε και θα τα δεις ταδε εφη Δευτερα 17 Δεκεμβριου 2007....


Το ΜΟΝΟ σιγουρο ειναι οτι τα οποια προβληματα θα ειναι ΠΟΛΥ μικροτερα απο αυτα που ειχαν/εχουν οι εναλλακτικοι.
Επισης σαιγουρο ειναι οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να περιμενουμε και οταν θα δουμε προβληματα να "κραξουμε", οχι να προεξωφλουμε τα πραγματα!!!

----------


## dimitris_thass

Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε

----------


## maik

Η γκρινια , η εμπαθεια , ο παπαγαλισμος ,  ο οπαδισμος  και η αρλουμπολογια δεν εχουν τελος.
750 μηνυματα μεσα σε δυο μολις μερες.

Μεχρι τωρα διαμαρτυρονταν ολοι οτι οι τιμες του ΟΤΕ ειναι υψηλες, οτι πληρωνουν τα μαλιοκεφαλα τους, οτι δεν εχει πανω απο 8mb κλπ κλπ. Μολις καταριφθηκαν  αυτα τα επιχειρηματα με την ανακοινωση του ΟΤΕ τους επιασε κρυος ιδρωτας. *Χανουν πελατες και εβαλαν τα παπαγαλακια τους εδω μεσα να λενε οτι πιο απιθανο μπορει να φανταστει καποιος.* Απο προιστορια και την καραμελα περι δημοσιου χρηματος μεχρι αναξιοπιστια . Θα προτεινα στους αμισθους οπαδους να ζητησουν και κανενα φραγκο απο τους παροχους τους για την πολυ υποστηριξη. Εκτος και αν το κανουν για ψυχολογικους λογους επειδη κατεπεσαν τα επιχειρηματα τους.  Μερικοι μαλιστα απορησαν  :ROFL:  γιατι δεν εγινε η ανακοινωση  απο τις 12:01.

Τα γεγονοτα ειναι απλα και ξεκαθαρα.

Μειωση τιμων εγινε και μαλιστα γεναια.

Η αυξηση της μεγιστης ταχυτητας εγινε.

Η χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα αυξηθηκε στα 1024

Η αξιοπιστια του ΟΤΕ ειναι αναμφισβητητη

Οποιος θελει να κατσει στον οποιοδηποτε παροχο με γεια του με χαρα του. Οποιος θελει να παει στον ΟΤΕ επισης με γεια του με χαρα του. *Καθενας κανει τις συγκρισεις αναλογα με τις απαιτησεις και τις αναγκες του.* ΟΙ οποιες διαφερουν αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει απο τον εναν στον αλλο. 

Θα προτεινα λοιπον στα παπαγαλακια και στους λοιπους οπαδους να κατσουν να σκεφτουν λιγο (καλο κανει η σκεψη) για να βρουν κατι αλλο να λενε εκτος απο τις παλιες καραμελες που εχουν ληξει και κινδυνευουν απο δηλητηριαση οποιοι τις τρωνε.

----------


## 2048dsl

Ανακοινωσεις ΟΤΕ μεχρι το τελος 27/12/07 το αργοτερο θα εχουν γινει επισημα(Μπορει και αυτη την Ωρα).δεν παει να πει επειδη μια δημοσιογραφος απο την Ημηρεσια η απο τα Νεα ειπε για τις μειωσεις οτι σωνει και καλα θα γινουν σημερα.Αλλωστε πρωτα πρεπει να περασουν απο το εμπορικο τημημα σημερα και επειτα απο τις Δημοσιες σχεσεις και μετα να ανεβει η Επισημη Ανακοινωση απο τον ΟΤΕ στο Site το Επισημο.
Το σιγουρο παντος ειναι οτι η καινουργιες τιμες θα ισχυσουν απο 20/1/07 99.99% αφου ληξει η προσφορα που τρεχει ειδη. 
Γυναικα θελω τωρα τη Θελω. Ημαρτον :ROFL:

----------


## adolf

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μαγος εισαι;;;Πηρα πριν καμια ωρα στην Τ.Υ. της forthnet και απαντησαν σε 3 λεπτα!!!Ανηκουστο για Δευτερα και μαλιστα για πρωινη ωρα


Μάλλον εχουν Κλ@@#ει μέντες και απαντάνε σύντομα.
Οπότε βλέπουμε πως ακόμα και ΠΡΙΝ ΙΣΧΥΣΕΙ το οτιδήποτε λειτουργεί ΥΠΕΡ υμών.

----------


## Revolution

> Μεχρι τωρα διαμαρτυρονταν ολοι οτι οι τιμες του ΟΤΕ ειναι υψηλες, οτι πληρωνουν τα μαλιοκεφαλα τους, οτι δεν εχει πανω απο 8mb κλπ κλπ. Μολις καταριφθηκαν  αυτα τα επιχειρηματα με την ανακοινωση του ΟΤΕ τους επιασε κρυος ιδρωτας. *Χανουν πελατες και εβαλαν τα παπαγαλακια τους εδω μεσα να λενε οτι πιο απιθανο μπορει να φανταστει καποιος.*


Εσυ μαλλον εισαι απο αυτους που θα σπευσουν αν βαλουν 24 γιατι νομιζουν πως θα πληρωνουν 29+29= 58€ το διμηνο *συνολικα* ε,περαστικα σου....
Το παγιο του ΟΤΕ εχεις ιδεα τι ειναι?

----------


## dimis04

Μετά από το *αγγούρι* που έφαγα απο την νεκρOn Telecoms και που ακόμη δεν έχω ξεμπερδέψει έχω γίνει ο πιο φανατικός οπαδός του ΟΤΕ.
Είπαμε.. οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις(επλίζω αυτο να μην ισχύσει και στον οτε με τις μειώσεις,δηλαδή να φάμε πάλι κανένα αγγούρι, άλλα είμαι αισιόδοξος και του έχω εμπιστοσύνη).
*Και ναι ρε....... γουστάρω να πληρώνω πάγιο οτε*
*Έτσι μ' αρέσει!!!!*

----------


## dimitris_thass

Παγιο  :Thinking:  Παγιο  :Thinking:  Τι να ειναι αυτό παλι  :Thinking: 
παλι ασκήσεις θάρρους θα κάνουμε  :ROFL: 

Ημαρτον με αυτό το παγιο  :Evil:

----------


## harris

> Τα γεγονοτα ειναι απλα και ξεκαθαρα.


Aναρωτιέμαι... γιατί δεν περιμένεις να βγει η επίσημη ανακοίνωση είτε του ΟΤΕ είτε της ΕΕΤΤ πριν θριαμβολογήσεις; Ποια συμφέροντα εκπροσωπείς και ποιου παπαγαλάκι είσαι;  :Whistle:

----------


## maik

> Aναρωτιέμαι... γιατί δεν περιμένεις να βγει η επίσημη ανακοίνωση είτε του ΟΤΕ είτε της ΕΕΤΤ πριν θριαμβολογήσεις; Ποια συμφέροντα εκπροσωπείς και ποιου παπαγαλάκι είσαι;


Λες δηλαδη με λιγα λογια οτι αυτο που διαβαζουμε εδω ειναι στην φαντασια μας;  Οποτε εχουμε πολους φαντασιοπληκτους εδω μεσα και εσου συμπεριλαμβανομενου που τα σχολιασες.* Εσυ ποιανου παπαγαλακι εισαι δεν μας ειπες,* γιατι την δικια μου ιδιοτητα δεν την εκρυψα ποτε.

----------


## sfeken

Να τα βράσω τα 35 ευρώ που δίνω για ιντερνέτ και τηλέφωνο σε εναλλακτικό γιατί ούτε 24mb  μου δίνουν αλλά ΟΥΤΕ τηλέφωνο έχω εδώ και 4 περίπου μέρες ουσιαστικά καλύτερα να δίνω 15+29=44  , 9 ευρώ παραπάνω για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο σιγά 1 ποτό είναι 9 ευρώ αλλά θα έχω και ιντερνέτ και τηλέφωνο αυτή είναι ι ουσία να σου δίνουν αυτό που πληρώνεις

----------


## nanas

Αν βγάλει αυτές τις τιμές ο πΟΤε πάνε οι εναλλακτικοί...
το κλείσανε αφού θα αναγκαστούν να πουλούν τα 24 με 16,5 ευρώ το μήνα!!!!!

ωραίες εξελίξεις....

----------


## harris

> Λες δηλαδη με λιγα λογια οτι αυτο που διαβαζουμε εδω ειναι στην φαντασια μας;  Οποτε εχουμε πολους φαντασιοπληκτους εδω μεσα και εσου συμπεριλαμβανομενου που τα σχολιασες.* Εσυ ποιανου παπαγαλακι εισαι δεν μας ειπες,* γιατι την δικια μου ιδιοτητα δεν την εκρυψα ποτε.


Δεν αποτελώ κανενός παπαγαλάκι και το ξέρεις πολύ καλά._

Από κει και πέρα, σίγουρα τα δημοσιεύματα έχουν κάποια δόση αλήθειας, αλλά προτιμώ πριν θριαμβολογήσω για τα νέα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ, να περιμένω να δω τι έχουν να πουν οι επίσημα εμπλεκόμενοι φορείς. 

Από την Παρασκευή που πήρε την απόφαση η ολομέλεια της ΕΕΤΤ σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα, γιατί δεν υπάρχει από κει κάποιο ΔΤ; Καμμία ενημέρωση; Εσένα δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση; Όλα σου φαίνονται άψογα στην υπόθεση αυτή;

----------


## Thanasis159

Βγήκε τελικά η ανακοίνωση παιδιά;

----------


## maik

> Δεν αποτελώ κανενός παπαγαλάκι και το ξέρεις πολύ καλά._
> 
> Από κει και πέρα, σίγουρα τα δημοσιεύματα έχουν κάποια δόση αλήθειας, αλλά προτιμώ πριν θριαμβολογήσω για τα νέα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ, να περιμένω να δω τι έχουν να πουν οι επίσημα εμπλεκόμενοι φορείς. 
> 
> Από την Παρασκευή που πήρε την απόφαση η ολομέλεια της ΕΕΤΤ σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα, γιατί δεν υπάρχει από κει κάποιο ΔΤ; Καμμία ενημέρωση; Εσένα δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση; Όλα σου φαίνονται άψογα στην υπόθεση αυτή;


Εισαι απο αυτους που στις 12:01 περιμεναν να δουν τις νεες τιμες στο site του ΟΤΕ; 
 Δηλαδη αν ανακοινωθουν επισημα αυριο ή την αλλη βδομαδα θα αλαξει τιποτε;  Η αποφαση της ΕΕΤΤ παρθηκε  επισημα και φυσικα αυτο εγινε μετα απο προταση του ΟΤΕ.  Ισα ισα λοιπον που δινει και χρονο στους παροχους να οργανωθουν :ROFL:   και να προτεινουν κατι καλυτερο εκτος απο το να ξαμολανε εδω μεσα τα παπαγαλακια τους.

----------


## rho

> Λες δηλαδη με λιγα λογια οτι αυτο που διαβαζουμε εδω ειναι στην φαντασια μας;  Οποτε εχουμε πολους φαντασιοπληκτους εδω μεσα και εσου συμπεριλαμβανομενου που τα σχολιασες.* Εσυ ποιανου παπαγαλακι εισαι δεν μας ειπες,* γιατι την δικια μου ιδιοτητα δεν την εκρυψα ποτε.


Μaik να δουμε λίγο τι έχουμε στα χέρια μας και τι όχι; 

- *Έχουμε* λοιπόν τρία δημοσιεύματα (Ναυτεμπορική, Εθνος, Ημερησία)που ταυτίζονται

- *Άρα έχουμε* :
α. Είτε *σκόπιμες μαζικές* διαρροές από τον ΟΤΕ που έχουν κάποια βάση
β. Είτε το συγκρότημα του Εθνους/Ημερησίας αντέγραψε τις πληροφορίες/ εικασίες της Ναυτεμπορικής 

- *Έχουμε* επιβεβαίωση από τους υπαλλήλους του 134, οι οποίοι όμως ταυτόχρονα λένε ότι *περιμένουν επίσημη ενημέρωση*.  :Very Happy: 

_ *Δεν έχουμε* επίσημη επιβεβαίωση από την ΕΕΤΤ ή τον ΟΤΕ (στην ΕΕΤΤ δεν ξέρουν καν αν έχει δωθεί έγκριση. Κάποιοι στον ΟΤΕ εξακολουθούν τηρούν το πρωτοκολλο και να μην επιβεβαιώνουν τίποτε, αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια η σκοπιμότητα να το κάνουν αυτό όταν κάποιοι συνάδελφοί τους προβαίνουν σε διαρροές)

_ *Δεν έχουμε*  καμιά 20αριά άλλες εφημερίδες (και κάμποσες σοβαρές οικονομικές μεταξύ αυτων) που να δημοσιεύουν κάτι ανάλογο. Αν και πήραν χαμπάρι το δημοσιευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής της Παρασκεύη, σήμερα *δεν ανάφεραν το παραμικρό* (Δεν βρήκαν αντίστοιχες πληροφορίες; Δεν έχουν τα κατάλληλα κονέ στον ΟΤΕ για διαρροές; Δεν τσίμπησαν; Δεν ξέρω τι απο όλα ίσχυει.) 

- Αρα *δεν έχουμε* :
α. Ημερομηνίες έναρξης ισχύος των πακέτων 
β. Πληροφορίες για το ποιούς αφορά (παλαιους ή νέους χρήστες, ή και τους 2)
γ. Πληροφορίες για το πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά των μικρών (768) στο 1024
...και άλλα διάφορα

Καταλήγοντας: 
Δεν έχουμε τίποτε στα χέρια μας εκτός από *διαρροές*. Όποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη ας υποβάλει αίτηση για τα νέα πακέτα.

----------


## ababapanos

να ρωτησω κατι, αν παρω στο 134 τωρα και ζητησω μεταφορα της γραμμης μου σε conn-x στα 8 και την αλλη εβδομαδα ας πουμε βγει ανακοινωση για τις νεες τιμες, θα μεταφερθω η θα ειμαι για 6 μηνες στην παλια τιμη?  επισης αν ζητησω πριν το εξαμηνο μεταφορα απο τα 8 στα 24 γινεται και αυτο χωρις προβλημα?

----------


## Archipelagos

O maik49 είναι πράκτορας του σκοτεινού ΟΤΕ  :Razz: 

το θυμάμαι από τότε που γράφτηκα στο site ... :ROFL:

----------


## harris

> Δηλαδη αν ανακοινωθουν επισημα αυριο ή την αλλη βδομαδα θα αλαξει τιποτε;


Όχι, δεν αλλάζει. Αυτό που πρέπει να δούμε είναι το περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης  :Wink: 




> Η αποφαση της ΕΕΤΤ παρθηκε  επισημα και φυσικα αυτο εγινε μετα απο προταση του ΟΤΕ.


Την έχεις στα χέρια σου; Γιατί εγώ ακόμα περιμένω την ανακοίνωση. Αν την έχεις βγαλ'την στην φόρα να έχουμε και την αποκλειστική είδηση της ημέρας  :Razz:

----------


## kmpatra

Δεν ξέρω αν γραφτηκε γιατι δεν εχω χρονο να τα διαβασω ολα: Πηρα στο 134 και μου ειπαν οτι οι τιμες ειναι υπο εγκριση απο την ΕΕΤΤ και οτι πιθανοτατα θα εγκριθουν,και τότε θα ανακοινωθουν.Θα ισχύσουν και γι'αυτους  που ειναι ακομα στην 6μηνη δεσμευση και ειδικα γι'αυτους που ειναι στα 768 (επειδή αλλάζουν ταχύτητα και πάνε 1024).Για τους αλλους που εχουν αλλες ταχυτητες δεν το διευκρινησα ακριβως.Οποιος θελει να κανει αναβαθμιση μετα μετα την ανακοινωση των νεων τιμων θα δεσμευτει με 6μηνο (αν ειναι ηδη σε δεσμευση θα υπαρξει νεα 6μηνη που θα ισχυει απο την ημερομηνια αναβαθμισης)

----------


## maik

> Καταλήγοντας: 
> *Δεν έχουμε τίποτε στα χέρια μας εκτός από διαρροές.* Όποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη ας υποβάλει αίτηση για τα νέα πακέτα.


Προς τι λοιπον τα τοσα μηνυματα και οι σχολιασμοι εκατερωθεν; Ακομα και συ επεσες στην παγιδα. Οπως θα δεις απαντησα στο νημα πολυ αργα γιατι ηθελα να δω τι παιζει. 
Αν θεωρεις το νημα απλη φημη τοτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να συζηταμε. Ειλικρινα αποφευγω συζητησεις πανω σε φημες. Θα τα ξαναπουμε λοιπον οταν βγει η επισημη ανακοινωση. 
Μεχρι τοτε αφηνω τα troll και τα παπαγαλακια να βγαζουν το αχτι τους.

----------


## Anonyma

> Όχι, δεν αλλάζει. Αυτό που πρέπει να δούμε είναι το περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης


Ναι, αλλά το θέμα για άτομα που θέλουν να αλλάξουν στον ΟΤΕ είναι ακριβώς αυτό




> να ρωτησω κατι, αν παρω στο 134 τωρα και ζητησω μεταφορα της γραμμης μου σε conn-x στα 8 και την αλλη εβδομαδα ας πουμε βγει ανακοινωση για τις νεες τιμες, θα μεταφερθω η θα ειμαι για 6 μηνες στην παλια τιμη?


Και τί θα γίνει, εάν είμαι στα 768 που θα καταργηθούν... Θα με βάλουν αυτόματα στο 1056, και αυτό με ή χωρίς μείωση τιμών από 18,50 στα 16,50;

Και πρέπει να αλλάξω αυτή την εβδομάδα, εάν δεν θέλω να κινδυνεύω να μείνω χωρίς παροχή ιντερνετ μετά τις γιωρτές.....

Περιμένω λοιπόν *σύντομα* την ανακοίνωση.  :Worthy:

----------


## D_J_V

> Να τα βράσω τα 35 ευρώ που δίνω για ιντερνέτ και τηλέφωνο σε εναλλακτικό γιατί ούτε 24mb  μου δίνουν αλλά ΟΥΤΕ τηλέφωνο έχω εδώ και 4 περίπου μέρες ουσιαστικά καλύτερα να δίνω 15+29=44  , 9 ευρώ παραπάνω για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο σιγά 1 ποτό είναι 9 ευρώ αλλά θα έχω και ιντερνέτ και τηλέφωνο αυτή είναι ι ουσία να σου δίνουν αυτό που πληρώνεις


*Οχι φίλε μου εκει να κάτσεις να ΜΗΝ πληρώνεις ΠΑΓΙΟ!!!*
Ασε που αν γυρίσετε ολοι πίσω θα αργήσουμε να αναβαθμιστούμε στα 8 ή 24 εμείς οι παλαιοί κονεχάδες... εκεί να κάτσετε μια χαρά είστε θα πηγαίνετε και καλύτερα τώρα...
και βασικό *ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΓΙΟ* το ξαναλέμε...
15 ευρώ το μήνα και ΣΩΘΗΚΑΤΕ... μας κάνει 180 το χρόνο!!
Οσα θα σπρώξετε οι μισοί για πρωτοχρονιάτικο ρεβεγιόν στον ΚΙΑΜΟ και οι άλλοι μισοί σε ΦΡΑΠΟΓΑΛΟ και CAMEL στην πλατεία...  :Cool:  :Whistle:  :Razz: 

Εγω δε το κρύβω ήμουν έτοιμος το 2008 με τη λήξη του εξάμηνου να την κάνω για ΤΕΛΛΑΣ που είναι ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ (που ήταν ΔΕΗ απο πίσω) η ποιό σοβαρή!!

_Τώρα ΔΕ με κουνάνε ουτε τα κομμάντα!!!_

----------


## kmpatra

> Και τί θα γίνει, εάν είμαι στα 768 που θα καταργηθούν... Θα με βάλουν αυτόματα στο 1056, και αυτό με ή χωρίς μείωση τιμών από 18,50 στα 16,50;


Απαντηθηκε  :One thumb up: 




> Δεν ξέρω αν γραφτηκε γιατι δεν εχω χρονο να τα διαβασω ολα: Πηρα στο 134 και μου ειπαν οτι οι τιμες ειναι υπο εγκριση απο την ΕΕΤΤ και οτι πιθανοτατα θα εγκριθουν,και τότε θα ανακοινωθουν.Θα ισχύσουν και γι'αυτους  που ειναι ακομα στην 6μηνη δεσμευση και ειδικα γι'αυτους που ειναι στα 768 (επειδή αλλάζουν ταχύτητα και πάνε 1024).Για τους αλλους που εχουν αλλες ταχυτητες δεν το διευκρινησα ακριβως.Οποιος θελει να κανει αναβαθμιση μετα μετα την ανακοινωση των νεων τιμων θα δεσμευτει με 6μηνο (αν ειναι ηδη σε δεσμευση θα υπαρξει νεα 6μηνη που θα ισχυει απο την ημερομηνια αναβαθμισης)

----------


## Giama

> - *Έχουμε* λοιπόν τρία δημοσιεύματα (Ναυτεμπορική, Εθνος, Ημερησία)που ταυτίζονται


Το έγραφε και στην Καθημερινή της Κυριακής, στο οικονομικό φύλλο.

----------


## kyriakos7

μετα απο τοσος πανικος που εχει επικρατησει σε αυτο το θεμα, και πιστευω υα 1000αδες τελεφωνηματα που εχει δεχτει το 134 για αυτο, πιστευω θα βγει πολυ συντομα η ανακοινωση.

----------


## Giama

Εμένα με προβληματίζει το ότι τα δημοσιεύματα αναφέρουν ότι οι τιμές έχουν ήδη εγκριθεί από την Παρασκευή, ενώ στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που ανέφεραν μέλη εδώ αναφέρθηκε ότι τα νέα τιμολόγια είναι "υπό έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ", που αν καταλαβαίνω καλά σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει τελειώσει το θέμα της έγκρισής τους από την ΕΕΤΤ. Ποιός ξέρει...

----------


## rho

Αν και δεν ξέρω κάτι σας, συνιστώ να συγκρατηθείτε και να μην ελπίζετε στο ότι θα ανακοινωθεί κάτι "*σύντομα*" γιατι *αν* δεν βγει σύντομα θα γκρινιάζετε εδώ ότι ο ΟΤΕ σας ξέχασε, σας εξαπάτησε, ότι βγάζει τα παπαγαλάκια του κλπ

----------


## ababapanos

πήρα εγώ πριν καμια ωρα στο 134 και ρώτησα. η υπάλληλος μου είπε ΝΑΙ ισχύουν όλα, έχουν εγκριθεί, και από ώρα σε ώρα περιμένουν την επίσημη ανακοίνωση, αφού μου είπε μπορώ να κάνω την αίτηση από τώρα και εγώ τις ηπα δεν πειράζει θα περιμένω για να βγει και επίσημα...

Επίσης μου είπε ότι 24άρα ταχύτητα δεν θα είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμη. Δεν ξέρει και αυτή για ποτε αλλα λογικά σύντομα...

αυτο που δεν ρωτησα ειναι τι γινεται αν ενεργοποιηθω πριν τις νεες τιμες, ισως γιατη  με αυτην που μιλησα ηταν σιγουρη οτι θα γινει  ανακοινωση απο ωρα σε ωρα

----------


## kyriakos7

αυτες οι εφημεριδεσ που ανακοινωσαν αυτο, απο που το εμαθαν ??  :Thinking:

----------


## dimis04

Ρε παιδιά....
Είδα χθές στην τηλεόραση, μάλλον άκουσα, γιατί έκανα κάτι άλλο, σε μια διαφήμιση του οτε να λέει: οτε double play.Το είδε κανείς άλλος ή το είδα στον ύπνο μου? :Thinking:

----------


## rho

> αυτες οι εφημεριδεσ που ανακοινωσαν αυτο, απο που το εμαθαν ??


Οι εφημερίδες δεν "ανακοινώνουν". 

Αν προσέξεις θα δεις ότι γράφουν "*συμφωνα με πληροφορίες*". Δεν αναφέρουν καν από που πήραν τις πληροφορίες για *να μην εκθέσουν τις πηγές τους* ή γιατι *δεν θέλουν να πάρουν την ευθύνη αν οι πληροφορίες αποδειχθουν ανακριβείς*. Που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν διαρροές ή ότι ριχνουν άδεια να πιάσουν γεμάτα.

----------


## Thanasis159

Kαι μένα το πήρε κάπου το ματι μου νομίζω...

----------


## harris

> Ρε παιδιά....
> Είδα χθές στην τηλεόραση, μάλλον άκουσα, γιατί έκανα κάτι άλλο, σε μια διαφήμιση του οτε να λέει: οτε double play.Το είδε κανείς άλλος ή το είδα στον ύπνο μου?


Τηλεφωνία + internet.  :Wink:

----------


## kmpatra

> Εμένα με προβληματίζει το ότι τα δημοσιεύματα αναφέρουν ότι οι τιμές έχουν ήδη εγκριθεί από την Παρασκευή, ενώ στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που ανέφεραν μέλη εδώ αναφέρθηκε ότι τα νέα τιμολόγια είναι "υπό έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ", που αν καταλαβαίνω καλά σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει τελειώσει το θέμα της έγκρισής τους από την ΕΕΤΤ. Ποιός ξέρει...


Ισως περιμένει η ΕΕΤΤ την κοινοποιηση απο τον ΟΤΕ για τις νεες τιμες χονδρικής προς παροχους. Η προυπόθεση ειναι να ειναι κατ'ελαχιστο μειωμενες.

Επειδή ειπατε για 2play να σας πω και το άλλο:απο το νεο ετος προφανώς αναμενεται - οπως ειχε γραφτει και στο φορουμ - το πακετο του οτε με voip τηλεφωνία. Το ονομα του conn-x voip  θα εχει απεριοριστες κλήσεις και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα δινει το alcatel speedtouch 780 (αυτο που δινει και η netone).Άλλες πληροφορίες (τιμές κλπ) δεν γνωρίζω...

----------


## dimis04

> Τηλεφωνία + internet.


Δηλαδή?

----------


## harris

> Ισως περιμένει η ΕΕΤΤ την κοινοποιηση απο τον ΟΤΕ για τις νεες τιμες χονδρικής προς παροχους. Η προυπόθεση ειναι να ειναι κατ'ελαχιστο μειωμενες.


Ο ΟΤΕ, με βάση τα νέα τιμολόγια λιανικής, εγκρίνει τα νέα τιμολόγια χονδρικής. Είναι προφανές ότι το δημοσίευμα στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο είναι ανακριβές. 




> Δηλαδή?


Double-Play = Τηλεφωνία + παροχή internet

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		η τελευταία ανακοίνωση που έχει ο ΟΤΕ στην ιστοσελίδα του είναι: 



> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΧΑΝΙΩΝ
> 
> Αθήνα, 13 Δεκεμβρίου 2007   
> 
> Με αφορμή ρεπορτάζ που προβλήθηκε σε δελτίο ειδήσεων τοπικού καναλιού της Κρήτης, όπου έγινε αναφορά ότι τα τηλέφωνα του Σκοπευτηρίου Χανίων βρίσκονται σε βλάβη επί ημέρες, χωρίς ο ΟΤΕ να έχει μεριμνήσει για την αποκατάσταση τους, διευκρινίζονται τα εξής:
> 
> Η σχετική βλάβη, όπως καταγράφεται στο πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ, δηλώθηκε στις 10-12-2007 και ώρα 13:36 και αποκαταστάθηκε στις 11-12-2007 ώρα 12:00.
> Σήμερα, 13-12-2007 και ώρα 13:15, το τεχνικό τμήμα του ΟΤΕ Χανίων ειδοποιήθηκε εκ νέου από τον Προϊστάμενο του Τμήματος Ασφαλείας ότι τα τηλέφωνα δεν λειτουργούν. Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μετέβη άμεσα στο σκοπευτήριο Χανίων, όπου διαπίστωσε άλλη βλάβη -αυτή τη φορά εντός του χώρου του Σκοπευτηρίου- η οποία και αποκαταστάθηκε.
> 
> ...

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Μάρκο γερά ο στόχος είν' κοντα!

----------


## dimis04

Δηλαδή?
Double-Play = Τηλεφωνία + παροχή internet

Ξέρω τι είναι, το δηλαδή πάει στο : αν όντως έχει βγάλει double play, ισχύουν οι φήμες, και λογικά(αν όντως προβλήθηκε η διαφήμιση) έχει ήδη βγεί, πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι θα παρέχει τηλ. και ιντερνετ με έναν λογαριασμό χωρις ανεξάρτητα πάγια.

Τελικά ..... είδε κανείς την διαφήμιση ή αρχίζω να τα χάνω?

----------


## ababapanos

παντως αφου δεν βγηκε μεχρι τωρα, δεν νομιζω να βγει εντος της ημερας. παμε για αυριο... :Whistle:

----------


## lancelotos

Ρε παιδια χαλαρωστε.Οσοι ειναι σε εναλλακτικους παροχους μεινετε εκει διοτι *δεν πληρωνετε παγιο οτε*  :Respekt:  και αφηστε εμας να πληρωνουμε το παγιο που το γουσταρουμε.

----------


## harris

> Ξέρω τι είναι, το δηλαδή πάει στο : αν όντως έχει βγάλει double play, ισχύουν οι φήμες, και λογικά(αν όντως προβλήθηκε η διαφήμιση) έχει ήδη βγεί, πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι θα παρέχει τηλ. και ιντερνετ με έναν λογαριασμό χωρις ανεξάρτητα πάγια.


Θεωρητικά ναι, έτσι είναι... δεν άκουσα να δίνει τέτοιο πακέτο όμως. Μήπως απλά είναι παιχνίδι λέξεων; Ουσιαστικά είναι double play η παροχή του ΟΤΕ, απλά με αναλυτικό λογαριασμό  :Razz:

----------


## CMS

Αν ανακοινωθεί κιόλας ... δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε τις σελίδες του νήματος  :Thumb down: ... ούτε και τις αψιμαχίες  :Smile: ... 

Γιατί δεν μετονομάζεται το νήμα σε "Μονομαχία στον κόκκινο ήλιο" ή ακόμα πιο επίκαιρο "ΠΟΛΥ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ" ? :Crazy:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Ισως λεει για το conn-x talk

----------


## asterix

Κι εγώ σαν πρόσφατα αναβαθμισμένος conn-xας τηλεφώνησα πριν λίγο στο 134 και η κοπέλα με διαβεβαίωσε ότι μόλις ανακοινωθούν οι τιμές θα υπάρξει αυτόματη μείωση τιμής για τα 2048 που έχω και πως μπορώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα εντός του υποχρεωτικού εξαμήνου!  Πολύ καλή εξέλιξη  :Respekt:

----------


## Strogg

Μόλις πριν 5 λεπτά μίλησα με το 134.

Απο ΑΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ θα είναι διαθέσιμα τα νέα πακέτα, με τις ΝΕΕΣ τιμές!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Αύριο χαράματα παραγγέλνω μια περιποιημένη 24άρα! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alfagamma

Εγω αυτο που βλεπω και δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι το γιατι οσοι ειναι σε εναλλακτικους ασχολουνται με το θεμα μονο και μονο για να κανουν "κακοπροαιρετη" κριτικη.
Ας κατσουν εκει που ειναι και ας αφησουν εμας τα κοροιδα(που πληρωνουμε ακριβα για να εχουν αυτοι φθηνο νετ) να μας κοροιδευει ο ΟΤΕ.
Στο κατω κατω εμεις δεν ασχολουμαστε :Whistle: 

Αν ειναι επισημο το σχετικο με αυριο.... επιτελους.

----------


## Strogg

> ...Αν ειναι επισημο το σχετικο με αυριο.... επιτελους.



Μόλις μου το είπανε απο το 134, μάλιστα μου είπαν αν θέλω να προπαραγγελω την 8άρα με τις νέες τιμές, και μου κάνουν αυτοί αυτόματα αναβάθμιση στα 24 αύριο!

Τους απαντάω για να μην γίνει μπέρδεμα, θα τηλεφωνήσω αύριο κατευθείαν, και όπως μου δήλωσε σε 1-2 μέρες θα έχω την νέα 24άρα!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## ababapanos

ΝΕΕΣ πληροφοριες . Ξανα τηλεφονησα πριν 5 λεπτα αυτην την φορα μαλιστα ειχα 15 πεπτα αναμονη, σε 134  δεν μου εχει ξανα τυχει αυτο, μαλλον γινεται ενας μικρος χαμος...

Αυτην την φορα μιλησα με αλλον υπαλληλο αντρα. Μου ειπε πως αυτους (τους εργαζομενους εκει) τους εχουν ειδη ενημερωσει για τις νεες τιμες και απλα περιμενουν το οκ για να το δωσουν επισημα... μου ειπε μαλιστα πως οποιος παρει να κανει αιτηση σημερα λογω της μεταβατικης αυτης καταστασης η αιτηση του δεν προωθηται μεχρι νεωτερας 

Επισης μου ειπε οτι μεχρι αυριο το πολυ σε 2 μερες θα ανακοινωθει και επισημα

----------


## alfagamma

Αντε να δουμε... καμια ανακοινωση ομως επισημη στο σαιτ υπαρχει? :Thinking: 
Οχι οτι δεν σε πιστευω, αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως στο 134 κανουνε καμια πατατα :Whistle:

----------


## thanasis38

> Στο κατω κατω εμεις δεν ασχολουμαστε


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## stefa_1

Οποτε αυριο δεν θα γινουν και οι 768Κ συνδεσεις 1024 ?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Theodore41

Μολις πηρα τηλ στο 134 και μου ειπαν οτι αυριο, θα εχουν περαστει οι τιμες στα computers και να κανω την αιτηση για αναβαθμιση.
 Θα παω στα 8, απο τα 2. Και παλι, λιγοτερα απο ο,τι πληρωνω τωρα.

----------


## kyriakos7

ωχ, εγω αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι αν βγει η ανακοινωση δε θα προλαβαινω τα ποστ  :Razz:  :Laughing: 

αντε να δουμε. λετε να το κανω conn-x απο οτενετ ?  :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

> ωχ, εγω αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι αν βγει η ανακοινωση δε θα προλαβαινω τα ποστ.....αντε να δουμε. λετε να το κανω conn-x απο οτενετ ?


Τι δεν θα κανουν τπτ και για μας, τα πιο μεγαλα κορόιδα??? :Razz: 



> Αντε να δουμε... καμια ανακοινωση ομως επισημη στο σαιτ υπαρχει?
> Οχι οτι δεν σε πιστευω, αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως στο 134 κανουνε καμια πατατα


Τι δηλαδη σαν τους "εναλλακτικους" που ανακοινωνουν πως 
"πολυ συντομα κοντα σας θα υπαρχει το δικο μας ιδιοκτητο"
και εννοουν σε 10 τερμινα??? :ROFL: 








δεν αντεξα το εκανα το trolling μου :Redface:

----------


## alfagamma

> Οποτε αυριο δεν θα γινουν και οι 768Κ συνδεσεις 1024 ??


Ε, καλα και συ, τοσο καιρο εισαι με 768, περιμενε αλλη μια μερα.

----------


## stefa_1

:One thumb up: 
 :Worthy: OTE

----------


## lancelotos

Και ξαναλεω.Οσοι ειναι σε εναλλακτικους παροχους,τους θερμοπαρακαλω να μεινουν εκει γιατι *Δεν πληρωνουν παγιο οτε*  :Respekt:  
Αφηστε εμας που γουσταρουμε το παγιο του οτε να σηκωνουμε το βαρος αυτο  :ROFL:

----------


## Strogg

> Τι δηλαδη σαν τους "εναλλακτικους" που ανακοινωνουν πως 
> "πολυ συντομα κοντα σας θα υπαρχει το δικο μας ιδιοκτητο"
> και εννοουν σε 10 τερμινα???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Σωστόοοοοοοοοος +10000000000000  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Κάποιοι εναλλακτικοί βγαίνουν και λένε ΘΑ γίνει αυτό. Μέχρι σήμερα, ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει πως αυτό που λέει σήμερα, γίνεται πράξη άμεσα.....

Αντε να ξημερώσει η αυριανή να πάρω την 24άρα μου!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  Αλήθεια πόσες ώρες μένουν μέχρι να ξανανοίξει το 134????????  :Stereo:  :Stereo:

----------


## kyriakos7

> Ε, καλα και συ, τοσο καιρο εισαι με 768, περιμενε αλλη μια μερα.


αναβαθμισε το το !!!#$$#@ δε μπορω δε μπορω να περιμω  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## vakis78

Τι upload θα δώσει ξέρουμε?

----------


## limf(x)

Off Topic


		Τι να πω...Οτι και να πω είναι λίγο για το έχω διαβάσει σε αυτα τα νηματα.  :Whistle: 
Καιρό είχα να δω τοσο φανατισμό και ''δηλητήριο'' , και μάλιστα συμπυκνωμένο σε 800 posts.Νομίζω πως καλό θα ήταν όσοι επιθυμούν απλα το trolling περι ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών να μην γραφουν σε αυτο το νημα η τουλάχιστον να χρησιμοποιούν τα offtopic tags

----------


## stefa_1

Θα εβαζα και εγω 24 αλλα στην περιοχη μου το μεγιστο ειναι...2mbit!! :ROFL:

----------


## pelopas1

εγω τους πηρα τηλεφωνο το πρωι, και μου ειπε το παιδι στο 134, οτι οι τιμες θα πρεπει να εγκριθουνε απο την αρμοδια υπηρεσια...κανε λεει εναν κοπο να τηλεφωνησεις αυριο μπας και ενεργοποιηθουν οι γραμμες

παντως τον ρωτησα...η βαλιτσα θα παει μετα τις γιορτες?...και μου δηλωσε κατηγορηματικα, οτι οι συνδεσεις και οι αναβαθμισεις  θα γινουν μεσα στις γιορτες :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

ειδομεν  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## lancelotos

Χτες αγορασα μια καφετιερα μα ηταν χαλασμενη.Πηγα στο μαγαζι και μου πανε οτι *δεν εχει παγιο οτε* αρα να μην παραπονουμε  :Respekt:

----------


## kyriakos7

με τοσο μεγαλο αττ που εχω λογικα και γω δε θα μπορω να βαλω 24αρα.
υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλαξει το αττ μου αν βαλω 24αρα ?

........Auto merged post: kyriakos7 added 1 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........




> Χτες αγορασα μια καφετιερα μα ηταν χαλασμενη.Πηγα στο μαγαζι και μου πανε οτι *δεν εχει παγιο οτε* αρα να μην παραπονουμε




Off Topic


		καλα και συ οταν την αγορασες δε ρωτησες αμα εχει ?  :Laughing:

----------


## D_J_V

Καλά μη τρελαίνεστε για την 24άρα απο τώρα...
Πιστεύω πως αρχικά θα δωθεί μέχρι 8άρα και σε κανα εξάμηνο 24άρα...
Εχει δωθεί για beta testing σε αρκετούς αλλά ακόμα τεστάρεται...
Πάντως όπως κατάλαβα πάμε όλοι βουρ για 8+πάνω οπότε θα γίνει ενας μικρός χαμός!!!
Να υπενθυμίσω πως όσοι έχουμε ΠΑΛΑΙΟ ρούτερ ΙΣΩΣ χρειαστεί να αγοράσουμε καινούργιο για την 8άρα και ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ καινούργιο για την 24άρα!!!
π.χ. εμένα το 9106 ΙΣΩΣ παίξει υπο Κ.Σ. κοντά στα 8000, ήδη παίζει σε άλλους πάροχους...
πιο πάνω απ'οσο ξέρω ΓΙΟΚ...

----------


## poussou

Η πλάκα είναι ότι όλους οι 24άρα σας μάρανε, και μετά θα γίνετε πελάτες του φόρουμ βρίζοντας τον ΟΤΕ γιατί δέν έχετε ταχύτητα, την στιγμή που η γραμμή σας είναι ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΠΑΖΑ και μένετε 10 χλμ απ'το DSLAM...

ΑΑααα ρε Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου...... :Very angry:

----------


## civil

> Ρε παιδιά....
> Είδα χθές στην τηλεόραση, μάλλον άκουσα, γιατί έκανα κάτι άλλο, σε μια διαφήμιση του οτε να λέει: οτε double play.Το είδε κανείς άλλος ή το είδα στον ύπνο μου?


Double play= Απεριοριστες εθνικες κλησεις προς ΟΛΑ τα δικτυα σταθερης + adsl 
Θα δωσει ο ΟΤΕ το πρώτο σκελος?
Αν το αποφασισει θα κερδισει αν οχι καλό και το shared LLU Forthnet ....

----------


## lancelotos

Εγω ειμαι κατι μετρα αποσταση απο το dslm  :Whistle: 
Θελω να πω την αμαρτια μου..να σας εξομολογηθω κατι.
*Πληρωνω παγιο οτε*  :ROFL:

----------


## thanasis38

> Εγω ειμαι κατι μετρα αποσταση απο το dslm 
> Θελω να πω την αμαρτια μου..να σας εξομολογηθω κατι.
> *Πληρωνω παγιο οτε*


μαζι με το παγιο του οτε κερδιζεις και ενα λουκουμι. :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## pan82

Ρε παιδιά πήρατε όλοι το 134 να ρωτήσετε δεν έμαθε κανείς τελικά τι up θα δίνει στις υψηλές ταχύτητες;; θα μείνουμε στα 256 μόνο και στην 8άρα και στην 24άρα;;

----------


## asterix

Πάντως ρε μάγκες ορισμένους δεν μπορώ να σας καταλάβω κάνετε λες και και στενοχωρηθήκατε που ο ΟΤΕ μείωσε τις τιμές. Για μένα δημιουργούνται νέα δεδομένα στην Ελλάδα. Πλέον οι ιδιωτικοί παροχοί ή θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών τους ισάξια του ΟΤΕ ή θα πρέπεινα μειώσουν εξευτελιστικά τις τιμές(πράγμα δύσκολο) για να επιβιώσουν. Επίσης κάτι εταιρίες που μπήκαν για την ευκαιριακή κονόμα σιγά σιγά θα κλείσουν. Ολα αυτά μόνο για το καλό των καταναλωτών είναι. Μιλάμε για εταιρίες που πουλάνε υπηρεσίες άρα οι φανατισμός κάποιων να μας πείσει για τους απατεώνες του ΟΤΕ είναι ακατανόητος. Στην τελική όποιος *γουστάρει* επιλέγει ΟΤΕ και όποιος *γουστάρει* ιδιωτικούς παροχούς ανάλογα με αυτά που ζητάει από έναν παροχό (ποιότητα κόστος κλπ). Ολα τα υπόλοιπα είναι να χαμε να λέγαμε....

ΥΓ:Αν λέμε αν ο ΟΤΕ εξαφάνισει και το πάγιο τότε οι ιδιωτικοί θα πρέπει να μοιράζουν τις συνδέσεις με τις κυριακάτικες εφημερίδες για να επιβιώσουν  :Razz:  
ΥΓ2: χιούμορ κάνουμε ε; μην παρεξηγηθεί κανάς υπέρμαχος των ιδιωτικών

----------


## D_J_V

Πολύ καλά τα λες ειδικά στο Υ.Γ.1!!!

----------


## nanas

H Φορθνετ θα πάει την 24 στα 16,5 από 21,5 που είναι τώρα.....

τζάμπα.......
οπότε μάλλον με βλέπω να παραμένω φορθνετ

----------


## body125z

ακομη δε κλεισανε τα μαγαζακια των εναλλακτικων?? :ROFL:

----------


## chrispen

> Από Δευτέρα θα ανεβάσω τον Πίνακα



Τον ανέβασες;;; Πεθαίνω απο αγωνία

----------


## Revolution

Προβλεπονται επικα threads τις προσεχεις εβδομαδες στο adslgr.com....

----------


## kyriakos7

> Προβλεπονται επικα threads τις προσεχεις εβδομαδες στο adslgr.com....


καλα εισαι.... απλα θα γινει πανικος, δε θα προλαβαινουμε να απανταμε

----------


## body125z

> Προβλεπονται επικα threads τις προσεχεις εβδομαδες στο adslgr.com....


κριμα που θα λειπω για διακοπες... :Sorry:

----------


## asterix

D_J_V  γαμάτη η υπογραφή σου  :Respekt:

----------


## mondo52

> κριμα που θα λειπω για διακοπες...


θες να παω εγω διακοπες και να κατσει εσυ να απαντας?? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## pkdan

Εγώ πολύ φοβάμαι ( Και μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης ) η εεττ θα στραβώσει στο τέλος και το πιο πιθανό είναι να μηνούμε με την χαρά

----------


## testakross

ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι, το οτι ο ΟΤΕ μειωσε τις τιμές, δεν σημαίνει οτι στο κοντινο μελλον και η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ θα μειωσει αντιστοιχα τις τιμες της στο κοντινο μελλον??

εελεος πια με αυτη την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 27ευρω θελουν αυτη τη στιγμη για 2μβιτ συνδεση ελεος ας μειωσουν καποτε τις τιμες και αυτοι να κανουμε καμια αναβαθμιση

----------


## iron_Druid

Εχουν σπασει τα τηλεφωνα. 1  ωρα αναμονη ειμαι. Ξερει κανεις αν ισχύουν τελικά οι νεες τιμες ; Εχω 768, ακουσε κανεις ποτε θα γίνει η αναβαθμιση σε 1mb ; θα γίνει αυτόματα ή πρεπει να τους πάρω τηλ ;

----------


## body125z

> θες να παω εγω διακοπες και να κατσει εσυ να απαντας??


mpa  μη νομιζεις στο χωριο μου θα παω  :Razz:

----------


## Silent Air

Ρε σεις, εμεις ειμαστε *συναγωνιστές*, οπου κι αν ανηκουμε, αυτοι ειναι *ανταγωνιστες* και αυτο μας βολευει....

----------


## gosper

> Ηρθε το τελος των μικρων



lol το μονο που σε νοιαζει φιλε μου ειναι να κλεισουν οι μικρες εταιρειες??η να παρεις επιτελους τιμες που μονο οι ευρωπαιοι εχουν?

και πιστευεις οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν οι μικρες εταιρειες θα ειχες adsl 24mb με 29,9

 :No no:

----------


## nanas

το 2006 πουλούσαν στη Γαλλία τα 24 με 14,5 ευρώ....
τι να λέμε τώρα εμείς....

----------


## karetsos

> Πάντως ρε μάγκες ορισμένους δεν μπορώ να σας καταλάβω κάνετε λες και και στενοχωρηθήκατε που ο ΟΤΕ μείωσε τις τιμές. Για μένα δημιουργούνται νέα δεδομένα στην Ελλάδα. Πλέον οι ιδιωτικοί παροχοί ή θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών τους ισάξια του ΟΤΕ ή θα πρέπεινα μειώσουν εξευτελιστικά τις τιμές(πράγμα δύσκολο) για να επιβιώσουν. Επίσης κάτι εταιρίες που μπήκαν για την ευκαιριακή κονόμα σιγά σιγά θα κλείσουν. Ολα αυτά μόνο για το καλό των καταναλωτών είναι. Μιλάμε για εταιρίες που πουλάνε υπηρεσίες άρα οι φανατισμός κάποιων να μας πείσει για τους απατεώνες του ΟΤΕ είναι ακατανόητος. Στην τελική όποιος *γουστάρει* επιλέγει ΟΤΕ και όποιος *γουστάρει* ιδιωτικούς παροχούς ανάλογα με αυτά που ζητάει από έναν παροχό (ποιότητα κόστος κλπ). Ολα τα υπόλοιπα είναι να χαμε να λέγαμε....
> 
> ΥΓ:Αν λέμε αν ο ΟΤΕ εξαφάνισει και το πάγιο τότε οι ιδιωτικοί θα πρέπει να μοιράζουν τις συνδέσεις με τις κυριακάτικες εφημερίδες για να επιβιώσουν  
> ΥΓ2: χιούμορ κάνουμε ε; μην παρεξηγηθεί κανάς υπέρμαχος των ιδιωτικών


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

πέστα χρυσόστομε!

tell them, u goldmouth!

----------


## 2048dsl

> το 2006 πουλούσαν στη Γαλλία τα 24 με 14,5 ευρώ....
> τι να λέμε τώρα εμείς....


ναι αλλα φιλε μου τα αλματα που εκανε η ελλαδα μεσα σε 3 χρονια περιπου δεν τα εχει κανει καμοια χωρα ουτε η σουηδια,και στην τελικη η 384 ειχε πριν 3 χρονακια 90-100€ και τωρα ποσο εχει οεο?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Καιρός ήταν και για τον ΟΤΕ...
Βέβαια μια στάση αναμονής απαιτείται στο πόσο σταθερά θα δίνει τα 24 κτλ...
Άντε να δούμε

----------


## testakross

ας απαντησει καποιος, η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ θα μειωσει τις τιμες της στο κοντινο μελλον τωρα που τις μειωσε ο ΟΤΕ??

----------


## nanas

εννοείται ότι θα τις μειώσει
όσο γιαΤΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 24 εδώ γελάμε
μέχρι 12 θα πιάνει το 60 με 70% των χρηστών με Α/Κ πάνω από χιλιόμετρο στις περισσότερες περιοχές

----------


## harris

> ναι αλλα φιλε μου τα αλματα που εκανε η ελλαδα μεσα σε 3 χρονια περιπου δεν τα εχει κανει καμοια χωρα ουτε η σουηδια,και στην τελικη η 384 ειχε πριν 3 χρονακια 90-100€ και τωρα ποσο εχει οεο?


Πλάκα κάνεις τώρα, έτσι;  :ROFL:

----------


## zachos

Τα (μεχρι) 24mbit με 30 ευρω το μηνα + 15 το παγιο = 45 ευρω. Πολυ καλη τιμη. Εχει ανακοινωθει αν σ`αυτα τα χρηματα θα ειναι μεσα και τα τηλεφωνα; Τα 24 θα τα δωσουν αμμεσα ή στο μελλον;

----------


## Talos82

> ας απαντησει καποιος, η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ θα μειωσει τις τιμες της στο κοντινο μελλον τωρα που τις μειωσε ο ΟΤΕ??


Προχθές φίλος μου ανανέωσε με ~18 ευρώ τον μήνα τα 2 Mbit (δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει ετήσια ή 6μηνη δέσμευση). Οπότε μάλλον ναι.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> εννοείται ότι θα τις μειώσει
> όσο γιαΤΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 24 εδώ γελάμε
> μέχρι 12 θα πιάνει το 60 με 70% των χρηστών με Α/Κ πάνω από χιλιόμετρο στις περισσότερες περιοχές


Αυτό είναι δεδομένος περιορισμός από τα "λάθη" του παρελθόντος...το θέμα είναι έστω αυτά που σηκώνει η γραμμή του καθενός αν θα τα έχει με σταθερότητα...γιατί μέχρι τα 8 που έδινε ο ΟΤΕ λίγοι είχαν πρόβλημα...από τα 10 και πάνω είναι το θέμα..εκέι θα δούμε αν πράγματι η υποδομή του ΟΤΕ θα παίξει ρόλο ή θα έχουμε SNR σα το δικό μου καλή ώρα..

----------


## alfagamma

Λοιπον δεν αντεξα και πηρα και εγω στο 134, χωρις πολλα λογια η απαντηση που πηρα εχει ως εξης.
τα νεα τιμολογια εχουν εγκριθει και ειναι ετοιμα προς δημοσιευση  αλλα :Mad: ... ανεπισιμα μου ειπε οτι θα δωθουν απο αρχες του ετους και οτι προς το παρον τρεχει μια προσφορα που δεν προκειτε να διακοπη  :Thumb down: .
Τωρα εγω με το μικρο μου το μυαλο σκεφτομαι  :Thinking:  οτι αν δεν δωθουν αμεσα μαλλον θα χασει εστω φαινομενικα ο οτε αφου δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι που θα τρεξουν να κανουν συνδεση με τα παλια πακετα, απο την αλλη για το διαστημα αυτο θα καρπωθει την διαφορα των παγιων :Whistle: .
Συμπερασμα... μονο ο χρονος θα δειξει :Smile:

----------


## D_J_V

Σχετικά με αυτό, ακούστηκε, οτι θα μπούνε mini dslams στα ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ για όσους είναι πέρα απο τα 2km... Αν γίνει και αυτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο ... τελος

----------


## civil

> Ρε σεις, εμεις ειμαστε *συναγωνιστές*, οπου κι αν ανηκουμε, αυτοι ειναι *ανταγωνιστες* και αυτο μας βολευει....


Σωστα, ειμαστε συν-καταναλωτές/
 :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: civil added 1 Minutes and 55 Seconds later........




> lol το μονο που σε νοιαζει φιλε μου ειναι να κλεισουν οι μικρες εταιρειες??η να παρεις επιτελους τιμες που μονο οι ευρωπαιοι εχουν?
> 
> και πιστευεις οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν οι μικρες εταιρειες θα ειχες adsl 24mb με 29,9


Κι εδω συμφωνώ 
Αν δεν υπηρχαν οι ιδιωτες θα πληρώναμε για isdn128  ακομα τα μαλλιοκεφαλα μας .....
 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Strogg

Επειδή διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω διάφορα, *ξαναπήρα* τηλέφωνο το 134 και η απάντηση είναι πως *ΑΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ* γίνονται δεκτές αιτήσεις για 24άρα με σύνδεση στην ταχύτητα αυτή σε 1-2 εργάσιμες.

----------


## harris

> Σχετικά με αυτό, ακούστηκε, οτι θα μπούνε mini dslams στα ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ για όσους είναι πέρα απο τα 2km... Αν γίνει και αυτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο ... τελος


Aυτό από που ακούστηκε;

----------


## mac4ever

> ναι αλλα φιλε μου τα αλματα που εκανε η ελλαδα μεσα σε 3 χρονια περιπου δεν τα εχει κανει καμοια χωρα ουτε η σουηδια,και στην τελικη η 384 ειχε πριν 3 χρονακια 90-100€ και τωρα ποσο εχει οεο?


Καλά δεν πιστεύω να το είπες σοβαρά και να μας συγκρίνεις με Σουηδία…… :ROFL: 
Φίλε είναι κάτι χρόνια μπροστά από εμάς σε ότι αφορά Ιντερνετ 

Εργαζόμουν για ένα 1 Χρόνο στην Σουηδία και πιστεύω να ξέρω 2 πράγματα παραπάνω….
Εδώ μέσα τα ΤΑΞΗ έχουν Ιντερνετ…….και εάν του ζητήσεις πληροφορίες Σχετικά 
Με τον προορισμό σου μπαίνει στο Ιντερνετ και το βρίσκει.
Και όσο λες για την ανάπτυξη μα όταν πας να ενοικίασης και διαβάζεις αγγελίες 
Οι Ιδιοκτήτες γράφουν στην Αγγελία εάν υπάρχει Ιντερνετ ι όχι……δλδ όπως γίνετε και εδώ……….. :ROFL: Και σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει το σπίτι Ιντερνετ μπορείς να το ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙ…..
Δλδ όπως και εδώ εάν πας στον ιδιοκτήτη…… :ROFL: 
Άσε φίλε τη μας λες τώρα………
Α και το άλλο….
Κοστίζει τα μισά από ότι κοστίζει εδώ….
Και εάν σου πω προσωρινά πριν επιστρεψω Ελλαδα (Οκτώβριο)  διαφήμιζαν το  Mobile Broadband UNLIMITED  12 EURO τον μήνα…

----------


## Jowgen_the_Spiritual

[QUOTE=lewton;1638558]Και για να το προχωρήσω, από τον Ιούλιο που είμαι στη Net One ήμουν down περίπου 4 ώρες (3 ώρες ένα απόγευμα, και βάζω και άλλη μια για να είμαι μέσα).
Στο ίδιο διάστημα στον ΟΤΕ έμεινε η μισή βόρεια Ελλάδα χωρίς ADSL για περισσότερες ώρες (τότε με την οπτική, χωρίς να μετράω και όποια μικρο-disconnects μπορεί να έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάθε χρήστης).  

den kserw gia to megalo adsl black out alla gia ta mikro-disconect mporeite na ypologizete peripou  2-3 thn ebdomada, arketa gia n sou spasoun ta neura se downloads kai online paixnidia thn nyxta :Mad:

----------


## lamesaint

[quote=Jowgen_the_Spiritual;1643291]


> Και για να το προχωρήσω, από τον Ιούλιο που είμαι στη Net One ήμουν down περίπου 4 ώρες (3 ώρες ένα απόγευμα, και βάζω και άλλη μια για να είμαι μέσα).
> Στο ίδιο διάστημα στον ΟΤΕ έμεινε η μισή βόρεια Ελλάδα χωρίς ADSL για περισσότερες ώρες (τότε με την οπτική, χωρίς να μετράω και όποια μικρο-disconnects μπορεί να έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάθε χρήστης).  
> 
> den kserw gia to megalo adsl black out alla gia ta mikro-disconect mporeite na ypologizete peripou  2-3 thn ebdomada, arketa gia n sou spasoun ta neura se downloads kai online paixnidia thn nyxta


τα disconnects μπορεί να οφείλονται όμως και στο ότι μπορεί η γραμμή σου να μην είναι αρκετά καλή και να σηκώνει την ταχύτητα που έχεις ή να φταίει και το ρούτερ σου

----------


## Erevodifwntas

Εμένα μόλις μου έστειλε μήνυμα φίλος απο το 134 ότι ξεκίνησαν να πουλάνε με τις νέες τιμές...

----------


## nanas

[quote=lamesaint;1643304]


> τα disconnects μπορεί να οφείλονται όμως και στο ότι μπορεί η γραμμή σου να μην είναι αρκετά καλή και να σηκώνει την ταχύτητα που έχεις ή να φταίει και το ρούτερ σου


 
και ποιος φταίει για την ποιότητα της γραμμής του;;; μήπως ο φίλος μας ο ΟΤΕ;;;;;;;

οι μειώσεις τιμών είναι το πρώτο βήμα. πρέπει να συνδυαστούν και με βελτίωση των υποδομών.
τα Α/Κ είναι ακόμη πολύ λίγα. δεν φτιάχτηκαν για dsl αλλά για απλή τηλεφωνία. χρειάζεται αναδιάρθρωση

----------


## kyriakos7

> ας απαντησει καποιος, η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ θα μειωσει τις τιμες της στο κοντινο μελλον τωρα που τις μειωσε ο ΟΤΕ??


εγω που πειρα τηλεφωνο το πρωι, μου ειπανε οτι απο την στιγμη που θα βγαλει ο οτε την ανακοινωση, μετα ειναι θεμα χρονου να το κανουν και αυτοι, ετσι μου ειπαν!
τωρα θα δουμε....

----------


## 2048dsl

> Πλάκα κάνεις τώρα, έτσι;


φαινεται ε? :ROFL:

----------


## Strogg

> Εμένα μόλις μου έστειλε μήνυμα φίλος απο το 134 ότι ξεκίνησαν να πουλάνε με τις νέες τιμές...


Περικαλώ να γίνει επιβεβαίωσης της είδησης  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## D_J_V

Ναι αλλά...
*ΔΕΝ ΠΛΕΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΓΙΟΟ ΦΙΛΛΛΑΡΑΚΕ* :Whistle:

----------


## nanas

παιδιά εντάξει λίγο ψυχραιμία
τα όσα γραφτηκαν θα ισχύσουν 
το θέμα είναι μην περιμένετε και τρελές διαφορές από τα 8 στα 24...
σας το λέω από ιδία πείρα. ναι είναι γρηγορότερα τα 24 αλλά όχι και τόσο πολύ ώστε να ξετρελαθείτε. σχεδόν αναπαίσθητη "ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ" η διαφορά - δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι τα χρεώνει μόνο 3 ευρώ παραπάνω....
άσε που 23-24 θα δει μόνο το 1-3% των χρηστών
οι περισσότεροι θα πάνε στα 10-12

----------


## kyriakos7

αμα δε βγει απισιμη ανακοινωση, πως θα το επιβεβαίωσεις ???  :Thinking:

----------


## Strogg

> αμα δε βγει απισιμη ανακοινωση, πως θα το επιβεβαίωσεις ???


Mι ένα τηλεφώνημα

----------


## harris

Εντυπωσιακό  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## riddle3

> Εντυπωσιακό



 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## manicx

Με τα χάλια σε pings και disconnects με την Forthnet, μας βλέπω ολοταχώς για OTE. Ας πάρω και 12mbps. Τουλάχιστο disconnects και latency στον θεό δεν θα έχω....

----------


## kyriakos7

οι παπαγαλλοι μιλανε? η ειναι *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΓΙΟ ΟΤΕ ?*  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> Εντυπωσιακό



 :Worthy: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## EvilHawk

[action=EvilHawk]σκέφτεται αν αξίζει τον κόπο να διαβάζει ανούσια μηνύματα για παπαγαλάκια κλπ ....[/action]

----------


## nanas

> Με τα χάλια σε pings και disconnects με την Forthnet, μας βλέπω ολοταχώς για OTE. Ας πάρω και 12mbps. Τουλάχιστο disconnects και latency στον θεό δεν θα έχω....


 
δεν το ξέρεις αυτό....
μην αγιοποιούμε τον ΟΤΕ
θυμίζω τι είχε γίνει πέρυσι με τις αναβαθμίσεις
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΑΖΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΕΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ
κανουμε κανα εξάμηνο να συνέλθουμε απο την αναμπουμπούλα που προκαλούν

----------


## D_J_V

> παιδιά εντάξει λίγο ψυχραιμία
> τα όσα γραφτηκαν θα ισχύσουν 
> το θέμα είναι μην περιμένετε και τρελές διαφορές από τα 8 στα 24...
> σας το λέω από ιδία πείρα. ναι είναι γρηγορότερα τα 24 αλλά όχι και τόσο πολύ ώστε να ξετρελαθείτε. σχεδόν αναπαίσθητη "ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ" η διαφορά - δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι τα χρεώνει μόνο 3 ευρώ παραπάνω....
> άσε που 23-24 θα δει μόνο το 1-3% των χρηστών
> οι περισσότεροι θα πάνε στα 10-12


Σίγουρα οπως προείπαν παρα πολλοί παίζει ρόλο και η απόσταση απο το κέντρο, η ποιότητα χαλκού, το ΚΑΦΑΟ, η περιοχή κλπ κλπ κλπ
Απλά υπενθυμίζω οτι ΑΝ κάποιος δε παίζει σωστά με ΑΛΛΟ πάροχο στα 24 μη περιμένει να παίξει σωστά με τον ΟΤΕ αφού είναι συνήθως στο ίδιο μέρος τα κέντρα όλων...
ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ Mini-dslam ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΦΑΟ ΔΙΠΛΑ που ανήκει ΜΟΝΟ στον ΟΤΕ... 
τότε ΠΟΛΛΑ αλλάζουν αλλά ως τότε έχουμε καιρό...

----------


## alfagamma

> Εμένα μόλις μου έστειλε μήνυμα φίλος απο το 134 ότι ξεκίνησαν να πουλάνε με τις νέες τιμές...



Εχεις παρει τηλεφωνο να το επιβεβαιωσεις η ειναι ΑΠΛΑ μια πληροφορια οπως πολλες που ακουστηκαν?

----------


## Revolution

Αυτο για τα mini dslams παλι που ακουστηκε?
Βγηκαν οι αρβυλες παγανια....

----------


## manicx

> δεν το ξέρεις αυτό....
> μην αγιοποιούμε τον ΟΤΕ
> θυμίζω τι είχε γίνει πέρυσι με τις αναβαθμίσεις
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΑΖΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΕΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ
> κανουμε κανα εξάμηνο να συνέλθουμε απο την αναμπουμπούλα που προκαλούν


Τώρα τι γίνεται; Δεν είπα ότι θα πάω άμεσα. Θα περιμένω. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι καλύτερα θα είναι. Μια 2άρα του ΟΤΕ έχει καλύτερα pings από την 24άρα της Forthnet. Άσε που δεν ξέρεις τι είναι disconnects

----------


## ntsili

> δεν το ξέρεις αυτό....
> μην αγιοποιούμε τον ΟΤΕ
> θυμίζω τι είχε γίνει πέρυσι με τις αναβαθμίσεις
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΑΖΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΕΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ
> κανουμε κανα εξάμηνο να συνέλθουμε απο την αναμπουμπούλα που προκαλούν


+1  :One thumb up: 
... και μην ξεχνάμε τί γίνοταν με το DSL στην Ελλάδα το 2003-2004... Έπρεπε να φάει την 
σφαλιάρα του ο ΟΤΕ πέρυσι από το LLU για να στρώσει... (ΑΝ στρώσει τελικά) 
 :Evil:

----------


## alfagamma

Λοιπον μολις εκανα αναβαθμιση *με τα νεα τιμολογια* απο 4αρα που εχω σε 8αρα, οσο για την 24αρα μου ειπαν να επικοινωνησω ξανα σε 3-4 μερες ωστε να την ξανα αναβαθμισω.
Οσο για την δευτερη συνδεση που εχω (4αρα και αυτη) επειδη δεν σηκωνει παραπανω (SNR / Attn: (dB) / >42 (dB)) μου ειπαν οτι θα πρεπει να περασει το 6μηνο για να ενταχθω στα νεα τιμολογια. Αρα μεχρι τοτε (ευτυχως μενουν 5-10 μερες) θα ισχυουν οι ακριβες τιμες :Thumb down:

----------


## nanas

> Λοιπον μολις εκανα αναβαθμιση *με τα νεα τιμολογια* απο 4αρα που εχω σε 8αρα, οσο για την 24αρα μου ειπαν να επικοινωνησω ξανα σε 3-4 μερες ωστε να την ξανα αναβαθμισω.
> Οσο για την δευτερη συνδεση που εχω (4αρα και αυτη) επειδη δεν σηκωνει παραπανω (SNR / Attn: (dB) / >42 (dB)) μου ειπαν οτι θα πρεπει να περασει το 6μηνο για να ενταχθω στα νεα τιμολογια. Αρα μεχρι τοτε (ευτυχως μενουν 5-10 μερες) θα ισχυουν οι ακριβες τιμες


δεν κατάλαβεσ κάτι σημαντικό
οι τιμές θα ισχύουν και για τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες. 2 χρόνια έτςσι δουλεύει ο πΟΤΕ δεν θα αλλάξει τώρα...

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic


		902 replies...Νιώθω σαν τον κομμουνιστικό σταθμό =)

----------


## agrelaphon

> Σίγουρα οπως προείπαν παρα πολλοί παίζει ρόλο και η απόσταση απο το κέντρο, η ποιότητα χαλκού, το ΚΑΦΑΟ, η περιοχή κλπ κλπ κλπ
> Απλά υπενθυμίζω οτι ΑΝ κάποιος δε παίζει σωστά με ΑΛΛΟ πάροχο στα 24 μη περιμένει να παίξει σωστά με τον ΟΤΕ αφού είναι συνήθως στο ίδιο μέρος τα κέντρα όλων...
> ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ Mini-dslam ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΦΑΟ ΔΙΠΛΑ που ανήκει ΜΟΝΟ στον ΟΤΕ... 
> τότε ΠΟΛΛΑ αλλάζουν αλλά ως τότε έχουμε καιρό...





> Αυτο για τα mini dslams παλι που ακουστηκε?
> Βγηκαν οι αρβυλες παγανια....


Υπάρχουν ρε φίλε, μην κάνετε τους ξερόλες. Μόνο που δεν μπαίνουν στα υπάρχοντα ΚV (κα-φάου), αλλά σε ONU, κάτι θα ξέρει ο DJV. Είναι όμως πράγμα που σηκώνει συζήτηση σε άλλο thread, π.χ. να τα βάλει ο ΟΤΕ, ή θα θεωρηθούν κι αυτά "δημόσιο" δύκτιο ??

----------


## pelopas1

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		902 replies...Νιώθω σαν τον κομμουνιστικό σταθμό =)


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :One thumb up:

----------


## WAntilles

Εγώ πάντως "φτιάχνομαι" λέμε, με το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ.  :Cool:

----------


## maik

Σιγα μην δωσει  24 ο ΟΤΕ.  Εμενα που με βλεπετε η γιαγια μου εκανε το 1950 να βαλει τηλεφωνο 16 μηνες . 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## riddle3

> Εγώ πάντως "φτιάχνομαι" λέμε, με το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ.


Και δεν είσαι ο μόνος...  :Razz:

----------


## Silent Air

> Σιγα μην δωσει  24 ο ΟΤΕ.  Εμενα που με βλεπετε η γιαγια μου εκανε το 1950 να βαλει τηλεφωνο 16 μηνες .




Ειχε γερο βυσμα ε?  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## slipknot

> με τοσο μεγαλο αττ που εχω λογικα και γω δε θα μπορω να βαλω 24αρα.


Έχεις σκίσει όλο το thread πανηγυρίζοντας για την 24άρα του ΟΤΕ και με το attenuation  που έχεις δεν πάς ούτε πάνω από τα 8 μβιτ.


> υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλαξει το αττ μου αν βαλω 24αρα ?


Πληρώνεις πάγιο ΟΤΕ,γιατί να μην στο αλλάξουν;Μόνο οι κακοί εναλλακτικοί δεν στο αλλάζουν....oι εναλλακτικοί φταίνε για το attenuation σου

----------


## alfagamma

> δεν κατάλαβεσ κάτι σημαντικό
> οι τιμές θα ισχύουν και για τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες. 2 χρόνια έτςσι δουλεύει ο πΟΤΕ δεν θα αλλάξει τώρα...


Αυτο το ξερω, απλα μετεφερα οτι ακριβως μου ειπαν απο το 134.
Και οπως γραφω το εξαμηνο μου ληγει σε 5-10 μερες αρα δεν εχω λογο να το ψαξω.

----------


## guzel

> !!!???  γιατι δεν το καταλαβα αυτο? κατι τετοιο θα μπορουσε να το πει ΜΟΝΟ καποιος με συμφεροντα εναλλακτικου.


ξερει τι λεει..

----------


## sgiannios

ναι ρε παιδια καλα τα λετε για την 24αρα γραμμη αλλα οσον αφορα την τηλεφωνια ανακοινωσαν τιποτα...δηλαδη κανα πακετο double play?
αντε μπας και δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα

----------


## lancelotos

Θελετε να μαθετε ποσο upload θα εχει η 24αρα του οτε?  :Whistle:

----------


## guzel

> Θελετε να μαθετε ποσο upload θα εχει η 24αρα του οτε?


256 :Thinking:

----------


## dqtas

Από αύριο το πρωί 18-12-07 θα γίνονται δεκτές αιτήσεις στο 134
για 24αρα γραμμή και άλλες αναβαθμίσεις με τις νέες τιμές

----------


## tolisp

> Θελετε να μαθετε ποσο upload θα εχει η 24αρα του οτε?


 
Θέλεις να μάθεις ποσο upload/download έχει η 16άρα της ΧΟΛ? :ROFL:

----------


## lancelotos

Πλακα κανεις.384 εχει η 8αρα.  :Razz: 
Θα εχει 768 kbps upload

Αφιερωνω σε ολα τα παιδακια με τους εναλλακτικους παροχους ενα τραγουδακι

ΠΑΕΙ Ο ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΟΤΕ
ΑΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ
ΗΡΘΕ Ο ΝΕΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΩΡΑ
24ΑΡΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΤΕ ΟΤΕ
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΤΕ ΟΤΕ
ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΤΕ ΟΤΕ
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΤΕ ΟΤΕ
ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙΑ

----------


## guzel

> Θέλεις να μάθεις ποσο upload/download έχει η 16άρα της ΧΟΛ?


εσυ θελεις να μαθεις ποσο εχει η 8αρα του οτε ? :Thinking:

----------


## triou10

Λοιπών πήρα τηλέφωνο το ΟΤΕ για να κάνω τιν γραμμή μου 24αρα και μια κοπελιά πολύ γλυκούλα μου είπε με σιγανό τρόπο μην μας ακουση κανείς  να μην το κάνω τώρα αλλά να περιμένω μέχρι την παρασκευή γιατί μαίνονται αλλαγές !!!!! ξέρει κανείς τίποτα??

----------


## vazelo

> Σιγα μην δωσει  24 ο ΟΤΕ.  Εμενα που με βλεπετε η γιαγια μου εκανε το 1950 να βαλει τηλεφωνο 16 μηνες .


Εμπρος λοιπον ολοι για την 24αρα του  ΟΤΕ !!

----------


## Spanos

> ΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΟΛΗ Η ΧΩΡΑ!
> *ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕ ΤΣΑΝΤΗΡΙΑ.*
> 24ΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΧΟΜΑΙ!!
> *ΑΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ
> ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ.*





> Απλα ειναι τα πραγματα.Οποιος θελει ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων παει οτε.Οποιος θελει φτηνες λυσεις με τα γνωστα ομως επακολουτα παει σε ολους τους αλλους παροχους.
> Ειναι θεμα επιλογης και ποσο αντεχουν τα νευρα σου στους αλλους παροχους.
> Για μενα οι νεες τιμες του οτε μου φαινονται μια χαρα.Για αλλον οχι,ε ας παει σε αλλο παροχο,δεν τον κραταει κανεις.Ελευθερια εχουμε.
> Εγω προσωπικα την αξιοπιστια-εξυπηρετηση-ταχυτητα του οτε δεν τα αλλαζω με τιποτα.
> Πολλες μερες πριν ειχα πληροφοριες για τα νεα δεδομενα,απλα περιμενα να δημοσιοποιηθουν,που αυτο ειναι το σωστο.Μπορω ομως να πω επισης οτι *ο οτε εχει μεριμνησει για τις 24αρες και δε θα γινει το χαλι που γινεται με τις αλλες και καλα 24αρες των αλλων παροχων.*
> Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.Θες φτηνο παπουτσι?παρτο.Θες ποιοτικο και τα διαθετεις?Παρτο.
> Ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του απαιτησεις και δινει τοσα οσα μπορει.
> Συμπερασμα.
> Πλεον ο οτε δεν εχει μονο την καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση-αξιοπιστια,μα εχει και καλες τιμες.
> Αν θελουν να τον συναγωνιστουν οι αλλοι παροχοι θα πρεπει μαλλον να απολυσουν ολο το προσωπικο τους και να επενδυσουνε πολλα χρηματα στην εξυπηρετηση του πελατη αρχικα.





> Ρε παιδια χαλαρωστε.Οσοι ειναι σε εναλλακτικους παροχους μεινετε εκει διοτι *δεν πληρωνετε παγιο οτε*  και αφηστε εμας να πληρωνουμε το παγιο που το γουσταρουμε.





> Και ξαναλεω.Οσοι ειναι σε εναλλακτικους παροχους,τους θερμοπαρακαλω να μεινουν εκει γιατι *Δεν πληρωνουν παγιο οτε*  
> Αφηστε εμας που γουσταρουμε το παγιο του οτε να σηκωνουμε το βαρος αυτο





> Χτες αγορασα μια καφετιερα μα ηταν χαλασμενη.Πηγα στο μαγαζι και μου πανε οτι *δεν εχει παγιο οτε* αρα να μην παραπονουμε





> Εγω ειμαι κατι μετρα αποσταση απο το dslm 
> Θελω να πω την αμαρτια μου..να σας εξομολογηθω κατι.
> *Πληρωνω παγιο οτε*





> Πλακα κανεις.384 εχει η 8αρα. 
> Θα εχει 768 kbps upload
> 
> Αφιερωνω σε ολα τα παιδακια με τους εναλλακτικους παροχους ενα τραγουδακι
> 
> ΠΑΕΙ Ο ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΟΤΕ
> ΑΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ
> ΗΡΘΕ Ο ΝΕΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΩΡΑ
> 24ΑΡΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ
> ...


Αν θές μπορείς να σταματήσεις να κάνεις σα 15χρονο; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kmpatra

> ναι ρε παιδια καλα τα λετε για την 24αρα γραμμη αλλα οσον αφορα την τηλεφωνια ανακοινωσαν τιποτα...δηλαδη κανα πακετο double play?
> αντε μπας και δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα


conn-x voip από του χρόνου με απεριοριστες - κοιτα προηγουμενο ποστ μου  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

OMG...Άντε να βγει η επίσημη ανακοίνωση να πάνε όλοι σε εκείνο το thread, γιατί εδώ από τις 900φεύγα απάντησεις, ζήτημα είναι αν οι 100 έχουν στοιχειώδη ουσία!

ΗΡΕΜΙΑ...Δεν είπε κανείς ότι σας δίνει ο ΟΤΕ 100 Mbps μισθωμένο κύκλωμα τσάμπα...Έγινε απλά αυτό που περιμέναμε να γίνει - να δώσει ο ΟΤΕ πάνω από 8192 στα ADSL2+ DSLAM που ήδη λειτουργούσαν τόσο καιρό. Τελειώνει ο χορός των Mbps και ξεκινάει η ποιότητα...

[action=Sovjohn]ξαναγυρίζει πίσω στο φιλικό του καταφύγιο, στην Δημοκρατία της Νετονίας  :Razz: [/action]

----------


## lancelotos

Spanos μηπως φταιει σε αυτη την περιπτωση το παγιο οτε? :Respekt:

----------


## guzel

> Εμπρος λοιπον ολοι για την 24αρα του  ΟΤΕ !!


μπα δεν θα παρουμε

........Auto merged post: guzel added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........




> ΗΡΕΜΙΑ...Δεν είπε κανείς ότι σας δίνει ο ΟΤΕ 100 Mbps μισθωμένο κύκλωμα τσάμπα...Έγινε απλά αυτό που περιμέναμε να γίνει - να δώσει ο ΟΤΕ πάνω από 8192 στα ADSL2+ DSLAM που ήδη λειτουργούσαν τόσο καιρό. Τελειώνει ο χορός των Mbps και ξεκινάει η ποιότητα...
> 
> [action=Sovjohn]ξαναγυρίζει πίσω στο φιλικό του καταφύγιο, στην Δημοκρατία της Νετονίας [/action]


τι να δωσει μωρε στα ιαπωνικα dslams  :Razz: 

προτιμαμε την ποιοτητα των cisco

----------


## Spanos

> Spanos μηπως φταιει σε αυτη την περιπτωση το παγιο οτε?


 :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic





> Αν θές μπορείς να σταματήσεις να κάνεις σα 15χρονο;





> Spanos μηπως φταιει σε αυτη την περιπτωση το παγιο οτε?


Δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο...Αν είσαι η Σούλα Έβανς, συνέχισε να γράφεις, αλλιώς σταμάτα να προσφέρεις ΤΟΣΟ ΑΝΟΥΣΙΑ ποστ σε αυτό το θέμα. Ξεκίνησε ΟΚ, αλλά με κάτι τέτοιες "παρεμβάσεις" έχει καταντήσει αηδία της αηδίας...

Επιτέλους, λίγη αυτοσυγκράτηση!

----------


## jasonpap

καλα με τόσα Post, θα τα δουν οι οτετζηδες και θα φοβηθουν!Σου λεει αμα βγάλουμε την 24αρα την γ****αμε!! Η μιση Ελλαδα θα κάνει αίτηση για αναβάθμιση την επόμενη μέρα :ROFL:

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic





> καλα με τόσα Post, θα τα δουν οι οτετζηδες και θα φοβηθουν!Σου λεει αμα βγάλουμε την 24αρα την γ****αμε!! Η μιση Ελλαδα θα κάνει αίτηση για αναβάθμιση την επόμενη μέρα


Και μετά θα πιτάρει εκ νέου η κλάση 8192 και η 24ρα, και θα γελάω για χρόνια =)

Ίσως όχι τόσο σε μεγάλες πόλεις, αλλά επαρχία όσο ο ΟΤΕ είναι η μόνη λύση, αυτό το σενάριο είναι πολύ, πολύ εύκολο.... :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## alfagamma

> Από αύριο το πρωί 18-12-07 θα γίνονται δεκτές αιτήσεις στο 134
> για 24αρα γραμμή και άλλες αναβαθμίσεις με τις νέες τιμές


Δηλαδη εμενα που μου πηραν την αιτηση τωρα, θα την περασουν αυριο? αλλα και ετσι να'ναι δεν με χαλαει.

----------


## jasonpap

Μονο που τώρα μιλάμε για ethernet dslam που φτάνουν Αθηνα από το IP δίκτυο (επιτέλους) και οχι με atm  :One thumb up:

----------


## Strogg

Απο αυτή τη στιγμή, η 8άρα με την ΝΕΑ τιμή είναι διαθέσιμη....'Οσοι ενδιαφέρεστε σπεύσατε στο 134....Η 24άρα την Τετάρτη.

----------


## alfagamma

> Απο αυτή τη στιγμή, η 8άρα με την ΝΕΑ τιμή είναι διαθέσιμη....'Οσοι ενδιαφέρεστε σπεύσατε στο 134....Η 24άρα την Τετάρτη.


Ωραια  :Smile:  γιατι και εγω ετσι καταλαβα οταν εκανα την αιτηση, αλλα πολλα ακουγονται και το κακο ειναι οτι τα περισσοτερα ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα :Thinking:

----------


## Valandil

Να ρωτήσω κάτι;Έστω ότι έχω Forthnet ΑΡΥΣ..Πρέπει να διακόψω και να κάνω αίτηση καπάκι ή μπορώ απευθείας να κάνω αίτηση για conn-x;

----------


## lancelotos

Ενταξει ας αφησω την πλακα τωρα.
Valandil γιατι να διακοψεις την forthnet?Οχ το βλεπω το εργο...

Εκανα αιτηση για 24αρα ηδη  :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

Ενημερώθηκε το 134;  :Thinking: 

 Να κάνω upgrade σε 2Mb τώρα αμα είναι...




> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;Έστω ότι έχω Forthnet ΑΡΥΣ..Πρέπει να διακόψω και να κάνω αίτηση καπάκι ή μπορώ απευθείας να κάνω αίτηση για conn-x;


Yeap.  :Wink:  Κόψιμο λεμεεεεεεε...  :Razz:

----------


## guzel

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;Έστω ότι έχω Forthnet ΑΡΥΣ..Πρέπει να διακόψω και να κάνω αίτηση καπάκι ή μπορώ απευθείας να κάνω αίτηση για conn-x;


λογικα και η forthnet θα σου δωσει 24mbps μεσω οτε ..οπως κανει τωρα δλδ με 2-4 και 8  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Ενημερώθηκε το 134; 
> 
>  Να κάνω upgrade σε 2Mb τώρα αμα είναι...


RyDeR, εγώ έκανα την αίτηση από 1 σε 2 εδώ και μισή ώρα περίπου  :Wink: 

Ο κύριος στη γραμμή μού είπε ότι εδώ και λίγη ώρα επισήμως ήταν διαθέσιμα τα προϊόντα κι ας μη βγήκαν στο σάιτ του ΟΤΕ...  Ο καθένας εκεί ό,τι να'ναι λέει μου φαίνεται  :Razz:   Βέβαια δεν ρώτησα για 8 ή 24 διότι δεν με αφορούν εδώ στην τιμημένη επαρχία  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> RyDeR, εγώ έκανα την αίτηση από 1 σε 2 εδώ και μισή ώρα περίπου 
> 
> Ο κύριος στη γραμμή μού είπε ότι εδώ και λίγη ώρα επισήμως ήταν διαθέσιμα τα προϊόντα κι ας μη βγήκαν στο σάιτ του ΟΤΕ...  Ο καθένας εκεί ό,τι να'ναι λέει μου φαίνεται   Βέβαια δεν ρώτησα για 8 ή 24 διότι δεν με αφορούν εδώ στην τιμημένη επαρχία


Ωραία πράγματα Αριάδνη...  :One thumb up: 

Εγώ βασικά και κάλυψη για 4/8/24 να έχω δεν θα βάλω (father issue) και θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα βάλω <2Mb του χρόνου αν περάσω σε κάμια σχολή.  :Smile: 

Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι... επειδή είμαι εντός εξάμηνης δέσμευσης, με το upgrade ξεκινάει απλά νέο 6μηνο, έτσι (μου το είχαν πει απο τον ΟΤΕ όταν έκανα την σύνδεση); Στο 134 που ρώτησα το πρωί (ήθελα να μάθω για πόρτες) μου είπαν οτι συνεχίζω το παλιό εξάμηνο... τώρα ποιος έχει δίκιο;

----------


## Spanos

> καλα με τόσα Post, θα τα δουν οι οτετζηδες και θα φοβηθουν!Σου λεει αμα βγάλουμε την 24αρα την γ****αμε!! Η μιση Ελλαδα θα κάνει αίτηση για αναβάθμιση την επόμενη μέρα


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα  :Wink: 

1. Καταρχήν κάτσε να δούμε την επίσημη ανακοίνωση και τι θα περιλαμβάνει αυτό το 29.90€

2. Στην πραγματικότητα ένα μικρό ποσοστό των συνδρομητών δικτύου χαλκού έχουν τη δυνατότητα να έχουν αυτήν την ταχύτητα, έτσι όπως είναι τώρα η τοπολογία (ένα κεντρικό DSLAM να καλύπτει μια ακτίνα χιλιομέτρων)

3. Πιθανόν να εμφανιστεί ακόμα μεγαλύτερος κορεσμός στο δίκτυο χαλκού. Ηδη οι γραμμές των εναλλακτικών έχουν αρκετά προβλήματα απο θόρυβο που τον προκαλεί ADSL εξοπλισμός γειτονικών γραμμών ή στα σημεία που συγκεκντρώνονται τα πολλα χάλκινα καλώδια πχ στα DSLAMs

4. Ο συνδρομητής πρέπει να εκπαιδευτεί και να μάθει για το "εώς" για τις δυνατότητες της γραμμής του να μην γρινιάζει χωρίς λόγο με στυλ "εγώ πληρώνω 24 και θέλω 24" χωρίς να γνωρίζει κάποια πράγματα ή για το τι υπογράφει.

5. Πρέπει να εκπαιδευτεί ο πωλητής ώστε να μπορεί να ενημερώσει τον πελάτη για όλα τα παραπάνω.

Δεν είναι μια απλή ιστορία η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ, είναι μια μεγάλη κίνηση, θετική για την ευρυζωνικότητα με πολλές παραμέτρους αλλα σίγουρα οχι εύκολη. Αυτό που θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν αυτή τη στιγμή είναι οι καινούργιες υπηρεσίες και η αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων να μην γίνει υποβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών στους συνδρομητές.

----------


## 2048dsl

οσοι εχουν conn-x και δεν εχει ληξει το 6μηνο υποχρεωτικο που υπαρχει και κανουν απο σημερα αιτηση για upgrade με τις τιμες που κυκλοφορουνε ακομη ανεπισημα, θα την παρουν με την παλια τιμη πχ η 8 εχει 48€.γιαυτο προσεχτε μην τιν πατισετε.απλος αλαρμ σας κανω για να μην λετε μετα βλακιες γιατι με χρεωσε ο οτε 48 και οχι 29€.πριν κανετε αιτηση ρωτιστε τον υπαλληλο να σας ενημερωσει στα σιγουρα.
με αλλα λογια τυχεροι ειναι οσοι το conn-x τους λυγει απο σημερα.

----------


## lancelotos

Συμφωνω με το φιλο σπανο.
Το τι ταχυτητα θα πιασεις εξαρταται απο την αποσταση σου απο το dslam και τον θορυβο της γραμμης σου..Μερικοι ειναι τυχεροι (εγω :Smile:  ) και ισως πιασουν και 21-23 mbps.Αλλοι 16 mbps και αλλοι 10-12.

----------


## guzel

λοιπον καλεσα τις πωλησεις της hol και μου ειπαν οτι θα δινουν και αυτοι 24mbps μεσω οτε (ΑΡΥΣ) και μου ειπαν αν θα ηθελα να κανω αναβαθμιση. τους ειπα οτι θα το σκευτω και τους καλεσω. μαλλον θα παω στα 4 μεχρι να ερθει το ιδιοκτητο της χολ στην περιοχη μου  :One thumb up:

----------


## globalnoise

> Λοιπών πήρα τηλέφωνο το ΟΤΕ για να κάνω τιν γραμμή μου 24αρα και μια κοπελιά πολύ γλυκούλα μου είπε με σιγανό τρόπο μην μας ακουση κανείς  να μην το κάνω τώρα αλλά να περιμένω μέχρι την παρασκευή γιατί μαίνονται αλλαγές !!!!! ξέρει κανείς τίποτα??


AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

----------


## alfagamma

> οσοι εχουν conn-x και δεν εχει ληξει το 6μηνο υποχρεωτικο που υπαρχει και κανουν απο σημερα αιτηση για upgrade με τις τιμες που κυκλοφορουνε ακομη ανεπισημα, θα την παρουν με την παλια τιμη πχ η 8 εχει 48€.γιαυτο προσεχτε μην τιν πατισετε.απλος αλαρμ σας κανω για να μην λετε μετα βλακιες γιατι με χρεωσε ο οτε 48 και οχι 29€.πριν κανετε αιτηση ρωτιστε τον υπαλληλο να σας ενημερωσει στα σιγουρα.
> με αλλα λογια τυχεροι ειναι οσοι το conn-x τους λυγει απο σημερα.


μαλλον εισαι λαθος, σημερα που πηρα τηλεφωνο ΡΩΤΗΣΑ και μου ειπανε το δυμηνο 53 ευρω αρα 23,κατι τομηνα και ακριβως το ιδιο εγινε και με την αναβαθμιση απο 1 σε 4.

----------


## 2048dsl

> μαλλον εισαι λαθος, σημερα που πηρα τηλεφωνο ΡΩΤΗΣΑ και μου ειπανε το δυμηνο 53 ευρω αρα 23,κατι τομηνα και ακριβως το ιδιο εγινε και με την αναβαθμιση απο 1 σε 4.


εγω μιλησα πριν γραψω το ποστ.το πιος κανει λαθος θα το δουμε στην συνεχεια.εγω παντος δεν το διακυνδινευω για τωρα, θα περιμενω 17 ιανουαριου να ληξη το conn-x μου.

----------


## kostas2005

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


> Εντυπωσιακό 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26713

----------


## alfagamma

> εγω μιλησα πριν γραψω το ποστ.το πιος κανει λαθος θα το δουμε στην συνεχεια.εγω παντος δεν το διακυνδινευω για τωρα, θα περιμενω 17 ιανουαριου να ληξη το conn-x μου.


Ωραια... αλλα δεν διαβασες το δικο μου ποστ... τα περι εξαμηνου ισχυουν στην περιπτωση που δεν κανεις αναβαθμιση στη γραμμη σου, οποτε για να σε χρεωσουν με το νεο τιμολογιο θα πρεπει να περασει το εξαμηνο.
Αν κανεις ομως αναβαθμιση τοτε ΣΕ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ και ξεκιναει να μετραει το εξαμηνο απο την αρχη.
*Και εγω μιλησα και το διευκρινησα*

----------


## guzel

καλα καθεστε και ασχολειστε με το τι λεει η καθεμια στο 134 ? περιμενετε να ανακοινωθουν επισημως τα πακετα και τα παραλειπομενα

----------


## NiKapa

Μολις μιλησα με το 134...οι νεες τιμες ισχυουν απο σημερα  :Smile:

----------


## rho

Mόλις διασταύρωσα προσωπικά, ότι οι υπάλληλοι του 134 επιβεβαιώνουν ότι τα πακέτα θα ισχύσουν από αύριο το πρωί και μάλιστα δέχονται προεγγραφές. 

Τo ερώτημα που ;ekana στην υπάλληλο ήταν *εάν αληθεύει το δημοσίευμα που διάβασα στο Εθνος* για νέες τιμές στις συνδέσεις adsl. 

Αφού μου *απάντησε καταφατικά*, με πάσα λεπτομέρεια μου *ανέφερε την κατάργηση της ταχύτητας 768* και τις τιμές όλων των πακέτων. 

*Χωρίς καν να ρωτησω* την υπάλληλο, *μου δήλωσε από μόνη της ότι προσφέρεται και adsl συνδεση στα 24 mbps στην τιμή των 29,9 ευρώ.*

----------


## alfagamma

> καλα καθεστε και ασχολειστε με το τι λεει η καθεμια στο 134 ? περιμενετε να ανακοινωθουν επισημως τα πακετα και τα παραλειπομενα


Δεν ειναι τι λεει η καθεμια... το τι ισχυει το εχουν ... εγω εγραψα παραπανω οτι εκανα την αναβαθμιση.

----------


## Elusive_Cure

Λοιπον....μολις εκλεισα το τηλ. με το 134, ημουν αναμονη καμια 10ρια λεπτα... Αναβαθμισα την 1024 σε 2048 με 19,5 ευρω  :Clap: (στην επαρχια που ζω -Γυθειο- μεχρι 2mbps φτανει). Οι τιμες ισχυουν απο αυριο και για οσα πακετα αοριστου εχουν περασει το 6μηνο η νεες συνδεσεις. 

Αυτα....

Μακαρι οι εναλλακτικοι να εφταναν και παραπερα απ΄την αθηνα, να βλεπαμε και μεις μια ασπρη μερα....

Εχω διαβασει απο την παρασκευη σχεδον ολο το θρεντ....ο καθενας οτι να΄ναι λεει....

Η ουσια ειναι μια....χωρις τους εναλλακτικους  ο ΟΤΕ θα μας πουλαγε ακομα τα 384 για 80 ευρω...μπηκε ο ανταγωνισμος και οι ταχυτητες ανεβηκαν, αλλα η αξιοπιστια ολων επιασε πατο...καιρος ειναι πια στο ελλαδισταν να αλλαξουν τα πραματα....στην αγγλια που ημουν φοιτητης το 2002 αν μου κοβοταν η *s*dsl (Pipex) 1mbps που ειχα εστω και για λιγο η εταιρια ξεσκιζοταν για να me αποζημιωσει....τι με εκπτωση, τι με δωρακια τι με οτι θες....και πληρωνα και περιπου 24 λιρες το μηνα (χωρις παγιο τηλεφωνου)...

Αιντε...καιρος ηταν.... :Yahooooo:

----------


## chosen21

Δεν άντεξα, ζήτησα αναβάθμιση στα 8Mbit με εξάμηνη δέσμευση, 26.90€/μήνα. 
Στο 134 οι αιτήσεις για τα 24Mbit θα γίνονται δεκτές στο σύστημα τους από αύριο, ημέρα που γίνει και η σχετική ενημέρωση.
Επίσης, κατόπιν ερώτησης μου, όσοι χρήστες βρίσκονται ήδη σε εξάμηνη δέσμευση, μπορούν ανα πάσα στιγμή να ζητήσουν αναβάθμιση σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα και να επωφεληθούν με τις νέες τιμές .

----------


## Strogg

Ρε παιδιά, προεγγραφές για 24άρα *ΔΕΝ* κάνουν, απο αύριο το πρωϊ η αίτηση....πήρα τηλεφωνο 4 φορές σήμερα..............

----------


## guzel

> Μακαρι οι εναλλακτικοι να εφταναν και παραπερα απ΄την αθηνα, να βλεπαμε και μεις μια ασπρη μερα....
> 
> Εχω διαβασει απο την παρασκευη σχεδον ολο το θρεντ....ο καθενας οτι να΄ναι λεει....
> 
> Η ουσια ειναι μια....χωρις τους εναλλακτικους  ο ΟΤΕ θα μας πουλαγε ακομα τα 384 για 80 ευρω...μπηκε ο ανταγωνισμος και οι ταχυτητες ανεβηκαν, αλλα η αξιοπιστια ολων επιασε πατο...καιρος ειναι πια στο ελλαδισταν να αλλαξουν τα πραματα....στην αγγλια που ημουν φοιτητης το 2002 αν μου κοβοταν η *s*dsl (Pipex) 1mbps που ειχα εστω και για λιγο η εταιρια ξεσκιζοταν για να me αποζημιωσει....τι με εκπτωση, τι με δωρακια τι με οτι θες....και πληρωνα και περιπου 24 λιρες το μηνα (χωρις παγιο τηλεφωνου)...
> 
> Αιντε...καιρος ηταν....


μπορεις να εχεις τα 24 μεσω καποιου εναλλακτικου  :Wink:  (ΑΡΥΣ) οι ταχυτητες του οτε θα δινονται και μεσω εναλλακτικων οπως εκαναν παντα

----------


## sakdel

...οι τιμές ειναι με ή χωρίς ΦαΠΑ? :Wink:

----------


## vadergr

Τιμες σε conn-x wifi πακετα ξερουμε για καθε γραμμη?

----------


## Strogg

> ...οι τιμές ειναι με ή χωρίς ΦαΠΑ?


Οι τιμές είναι τελικές, με φπα.

----------


## D_J_V

Ναι το θέμα είναι όμως οτι ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ έχουν ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΙΜΗ απο πρίν...
Δηλαδή εγώ έχω 6μηνη δέσμευση να πληρώνω 29,9 για τα 2MBit και να μη μπορώ να πάω προς τα ΚΑΤΩ...
Στα 29,9 είναι πλέον ΜΟΝΟ η 24άρα ενω η 8άρα είναι πιο κάτω σε ΤΙΜΗ κάτι που ΙΣΩΣ κάνει κόλλημα στο σύστημα αφού έτσι περνάω σε ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ τιμή... αρα καλά τα λέει ο 2048dsl μη βιάζεστε μη πριν το σύστημα δεν ενημερωθεί πλήρως και έχετε καμιά περίεργη χρέωση...

----------


## rho

Λογικά ετοιμάζεται και η *ΟΤΕΝΕΤ* 

Στο site της δεν υπάρχουν στην πρώτη σελίδα τα πακέτα *ondsl kit* Κλπ και τα *τρελά γκαζια με 8 mb*

----------


## D_J_V

Εγώ πάντως πάω για 8άρα αρχικά,βλέπω πως θα παίζει και μετα απο κανα δίμηνο χτυπάω και την 24άρα...
Την φέτα στο κέντρο την έχω πάντως... ΕΚΤΟΣ αν είμαι σε παλιο Dslam :s
Αλήθεια ΠΟΥ βλέπουμε ποιά κέντρα έχουν έως 8 και 24MBit γιατί κάτι μου λέει οτι δεν καλύπτομαι....

----------


## Blaxocowboys

Λοιπόν, παίδες. Επειδή έχετε πει πάρα πολλά εδώ, εγώ έχει περίπου ένα μήνα που αναβαθμίστηκα απο 1 σε 2 mbit με νέα εξάμηνη δέσμευση.

Τώρα, αύριο λοιπόν πάω και ζητάω τα 2 να γίνουν 8, ωραία; Μπαίνω δηλαδή σε νέα εξάμηνη δέσμευση με 26,9 σωστά;

----------


## lamesaint

μόλις έκλεισα το τηλ με το 134 (έκανα αίτηση για 4αρα) ...
για πείτε τι upload θα έχει???


όχι πείτε.....


το λεμπόν....256!!!! η 4αρα λέει :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil: 
και 384 η 8αρααααααα!!!!

τόμπολααααα!!!

έτσι μου είπαν έτσι σας λέω, ελπίζω να μην γίνει έτσι τελικά αλλά....



α να μην ξεχάσω: επίσης λέει ότι για όσους έληξε το 6μηνο δεν έχουν πλέον άλλη 6μηνη δέσμευση (τώρα αυτό μάλλον θα παίζει για την 4αρα σίγουρα, για τις άλλες δεν ρώτησα)


τα παραπάνω χρήζουν διπλοτσεκαρίσματος πάντως για στο 134 σήμερα πρέπει να γίνετια σφαγή!

----------


## ownagE_

> Λοιπόν, παίδες. Επειδή έχετε πει πάρα πολλά εδώ, εγώ έχει περίπου ένα μήνα που αναβαθμίστηκα απο 1 σε 2 mbit με νέα εξάμηνη δέσμευση.



Να σε ρωτησω κατι.
Οταν λες νεα εξαμηνη δεσμευση, ξεκιναει το 6μηνο απο  την αρχη ή προστιθενται 6 μηνες στην προηγουμενη δεσμευση σου?

----------


## guzel

> μόλις έκλεισα το τηλ με το 134 (έκανα αίτηση για 4αρα) ...
> για πείτε τι upload θα έχει???
> 
> 
> όχι πείτε.....
> 
> 
> το λεμπόν....256!!!! η 4αρα λέει
> και 384 η 8αρααααααα!!!!
> ...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  η 24αρα 512 σιγουρα

----------


## Jim_600v

> μόλις έκλεισα το τηλ με το 134 (έκανα αίτηση για 4αρα) ...
> για πείτε τι upload θα έχει???
> 
> 
> όχι πείτε.....
> 
> 
> το λεμπόν....256!!!! η 4αρα λέει
> και 384 η 8αρααααααα!!!!
> ...


Φίλε μου αυτό το ξέραμε το μόνο που δεν ξέραμε είναι τι απ δινουν στην 24αρα....
που μάλλον θα είναι 512 δεν έγινε τόσο καλος ο ΟΤΕ ξαφνικά

----------


## Blaxocowboys

Theos, η πρώτη δέσμευση ενώ είχα 1 mbit, είχε περάσει και συνεπώς, είχα αορίστου. Μόλις πήγα στα 2 mbit μου κάναν νέα εξάμηνη δέσμευση με 26,9 το μήνα. Τώρα που είμαι δεσμευμένος, απλά θέλω να επαληθεύσω το ότι με την νέα αναβάθμιση στα 8 το τρέχων εξάμηνο θα ξεκινήσει απ'την αρχή με τις νέες τιμές και ταχύτητες ( 8 ). Και φυσικά το ότι δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένω να τελειώσει το εξάμηνο για να ενταχθώ. 

Πάντως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν νομίζω για πρόσθεση.

Βασικά, ας ξεκολλήσει ο ΟΤΕ γιατί έχω OnDsl. Μη με κάνει χριστουγεννιάτικα να πηγαίνω σε Conn-X και λαλακίες!

----------


## hzaf

Υπάρχει περίπτωση, λέμε τώρα και εφόσον ανακοινωθούν οι νέες ταχύτητες, να έχει κάποιος στον ΟΤΕ 24άρα γραμμή τη στιγμή που για τη συγκεκριμένη τ/φ γραμμή με τα βίας συγχρονίζει max 10;  :Thinking: 
Μήπως ως εκ θαύματος και καλά..  :Whistle:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Εγώ πάντως πάω για 8άρα αρχικά,βλέπω πως θα παίζει και μετα απο κανα δίμηνο χτυπάω και την 24άρα...
> Την φέτα στο κέντρο την έχω πάντως... ΕΚΤΟΣ αν είμαι σε παλιο Dslam :s
> Αλήθεια ΠΟΥ βλέπουμε ποιά κέντρα έχουν έως 8 και 24MBit γιατί κάτι μου λέει οτι δεν καλύπτομαι....


Γιατί να μην το κάνεις ανάποδα; Βάζεις τα 24, και άμα δεις ότι αυτό που πιάνεις δεν σε ικανοποιεί, τους ζητάς να σε ρίξουν στα 8.

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Να σε ρωτησω κατι.
> Οταν λες νεα εξαμηνη δεσμευση, ξεκιναει το 6μηνο απο  την αρχη ή προστιθενται 6 μηνες στην προηγουμενη δεσμευση σου?




Το 6μηνο ξεκιναει απο την αρχή, αυτό εγινε σε μενα 2 φορές

----------


## No-Name

Εγώ πάντως κάνω καπουτσίνο....και ας μην έχω πάγιο ΟΤΕ(ακόμα) :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

> Τώρα που είμαι δεσμευμένος, απλά θέλω να επαληθεύσω το ότι με την νέα αναβάθμιση στα 8 το τρέχων εξάμηνο θα ξεκινήσει απ'την αρχή με τις νέες τιμές και ταχύτητες ( 8 ). Και φυσικά το ότι δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένω να τελειώσει το εξάμηνο για να ενταχθώ. 
> 
> Πάντως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν νομίζω για πρόσθεση.



Αυτο ψαχνω κι εγω φιλε.
Για να παω 8 -> 24  :Razz:

----------


## chosen21

Θα με τρελάνει ο ΟΤΕ! Αποσυνδέθηκε η γραμμή μου και με δείχνει συγχρονισμένο στα 8190 Kbps/ 381 Kbps!! Ονειρεύομαι!!??

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Ρε παιδια τελικα εγινε η αναβαθμιση?

----------


## ownagE_

> Το 6μηνο ξεκιναει απο την αρχή, αυτό εγινε σε μενα 2 φορές



Eυχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Ελπιζω να γινεται και στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση (υψηλοτερη τιμη -> χαμηλοτερη τιμη με 3πλασια ονομαστικη ταχυτητα  :Laughing: )

----------


## hzaf

> Εγώ πάντως κάνω καπουτσίνο....και ας μην έχω πάγιο ΟΤΕ(ακόμα)


Σκέφτομαι να σκάσω μύτη στον πάροχο με την καφετιέρα..

----------


## guzel

> Σκέφτομαι να σκάσω μύτη στον πάροχο με την καφετιέρα..


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## Blaxocowboys

> Θα με τρελάνει ο ΟΤΕ! Αποσυνδέθηκε η γραμμή μου και με δείχνει συγχρονισμένο στα 8190 Kbps/ 381 Kbps!! Ονειρεύομαι!!??


Μάλλον απ'το χάος που αρχίζει να επικρατεί, άλλος ζήτησε αναβάθμιση, άλλος την πήρε  :ROFL:

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Εγω γιατι ειμαι ακομα 768?

----------


## guzel

> Μάλλον απ'το χάος που αρχίζει να επικρατεί, άλλος ζήτησε αναβάθμιση, άλλος την πήρε


ωχ ξεκινησαν τα παρατραγουδα ? νωρις ειναι ...

........Auto merged post: guzel added 0 Minutes and 48 Seconds later........




> Εγω γιατι ειμαι ακομα 768?


μεχρι να αναβαθμηστουν ολοι οι 768 σε 1024 θα παρει μηνες

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Αληθεια??!!!!!!!!ΠΩ ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!Ομως θα αναβαθμιστουνε ετσι?Επισης οι καινουργιες τιμες ισχυουν απο τωρα?

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Eυχαριστω για την απαντηση.
> Ελπιζω να γινεται και στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση (υψηλοτερη τιμη -> χαμηλοτερη τιμη με 3πλασια ονομαστικη ταχυτητα )



Στο εύχομαι και για την τιμή και για 3πλασια ονομαστικη ταχυτητα  :Smile:

----------


## traderman

ρε guzel μου θυμιζεις την παροιμια ''απο κορακα μονο κρα θα ακουσεις''.Ελεος πια.

----------


## guzel

> ρε guzel μου θυμιζεις την παροιμια ''απο κορακα μονο κρα θα ακουσεις''.Ελεος πια.


για να αναβαθμισει ολους τους χρηστες απο 768 σε 1024 θελει χρονο.ο ενας θα αναβαθμιστει σημερα ο αλλος αυριο κοκ..κανονικα επρεπε πρωτα να καταργησει την 768 και να τους μεταφερει σε 1024 και μετα να ανακοινωσει τις νεες τιμες  :Wink: 

θα δεις τι γκρινια θα υπαρχει απο τους 768..γιατι πηγες εσυ στα 1024 και εγω δεν εχω παει ακομη κλπα...

----------


## nikitas_b85

εγώ μόλις παρήγκειλα την 8αρα. Μου είπε αφού πέρασε το πρώτο εξάμηνο δεν ξαναέχω δεσμευση (έχει περάσει απο το καλοκαίρι)... Θα ισχίσουν από σήμερα οι νέες τιμές... Η 24αρα μου είπε ότι ακόμα δε διατήθετε,αλλά γενικά ρωτάνε και τον εξοπλησμό σου μη σου δόσουν ότι να'ναι και δε συγχρονίζεται :-)

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Εγω γιατι ειμαι ακομα 768?


Μετά τις γιορτές

----------


## DM

Κάλεσα  στο 134 και πήρα την 4 :Smile:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Μπορω ομως να πω επισης οτι ο οτε εχει μεριμνησει για τις 24αρες και δε θα γινει το χαλι που γινεται με τις αλλες και καλα 24αρες των αλλων παροχων.



Ετοιμάζει τίποτα με mini-dslams μήπως; Αν ναι, μαγκιά του και μπράβο του. Αν όχι, θα βάλει ο Βουρλούμης την κυβέρνηση να ψηφίσει αλλαγή των νόμων της φυσικής;

----------


## lancelotos

Καταρχας θα πρεπει να καταλαβουν αυτοι που εχουν εναλλακτικους παροχους οτι θα πρεπει να χαιρονται οταν ο οτε αναβαθμιζει το δικτυο του-υπηρεσιες του-τιμες (οπως εγινε σημερα),γιατι θα εχει αντικτυπο και στους εναλλακτικους παροχους για αναβαθμιση των υπηρεσιων τους (χαλια εξυπηρετηση,θα αναγκαστουν να το διορθωσουν αν θελουν να επιζησουν).Αναβαθμιση των υπηρεσιων λοιπον των εναλλακτικων ωστε να καταφερουν να ειναι καπως κοντα στον οτε,να τον πλησιασουν λιγο.

----------


## shaq141a

Πάντως να πω κάτι. Παλιά είχα μία 768άρα αλλά κλείδωνα σε adsl2+ DSLAM. Με το USR9108 έβλεπα ότι είχα εντελώς μα εντελώς χάλια στατιστικά, attenuation 30 και βάλε, και θόρυβο που άλλαζε όποτε του κατέβαινε. Ήξερα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μιας και απέχω γύρω στα 500-600 μέτρα από το DSLAM και το απέδιδα στη κεντρική καλωδίωση. Ε όταν έκανα την αναβάθμιση στα 4 mbps το attenuation έπεσε στο 19-20 και πάντα έιχα το ίδιο attainable rate. Οπότε αν και σπάνια ίσως, είναι δυνατόν να έχει πάει κάτι στραβά στο πρώτο κλείδωμα, οπότε μην αποθαρρύνεστε.

Αντε ΟΤΕΝΕΤ γρήγορα.

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Εγω δηλαδη τωρα ποσο θα πληρωνω το μηνα?

----------


## D_J_V

Εμένα πάντως ΔΕ με νοιάζει το upload γιατί κατεβάζω είτε απο private fast ftp dumps είτε είμαι VIP/Donor σε μεγάλους τράκερς και έχω 300GB upload ή 10 ratio... δίνεις 10-15 ευρώ το χρόνο και αγοράζεις ratio μια χαρά!!!

----------


## aria

> Εγω δηλαδη τωρα ποσο θα πληρωνω το μηνα?


16,5 ευρώ και θα έχεις 1024.

----------


## risma

> Mόλις διασταύρωσα προσωπικά, ότι οι υπάλληλοι του 134 επιβεβαιώνουν ότι τα πακέτα θα ισχύσουν από αύριο το πρωί και μάλιστα δέχονται προεγγραφές. 
> 
> Τo ερώτημα που ;ekana στην υπάλληλο ήταν *εάν αληθεύει το δημοσίευμα που διάβασα στο Εθνος* για νέες τιμές στις συνδέσεις adsl. 
> 
> Αφού μου *απάντησε καταφατικά*, με πάσα λεπτομέρεια μου *ανέφερε την κατάργηση της ταχύτητας 768* και τις τιμές όλων των πακέτων. 
> 
> *Χωρίς καν να ρωτησω* την υπάλληλο, *μου δήλωσε από μόνη της ότι προσφέρεται και adsl συνδεση στα 24 mbps στην τιμή των 29,9 ευρώ.*


Ισχύουν ακριβώς αυτά που σου λέει. Απλά η 24 δεν δίνεται από σήμερα γιατί δεν έχουν προλάβει να φτιάξουν το αίτημα για την 24αρα. Σταδιακά (εντός εύλογου χρονικού διαστήματος) η 768 θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 1024. Εκεί που είναι σε ethernet dslam θα γίνει μάλιστα και πολύ σύντομα (μέσα στην εβδομάδα) ενώ εκεί που είναι σε ATM dslam δυστυχώς θα πάει με σειρά.... :Wink:

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ωραια... αλλα δεν διαβασες το δικο μου ποστ... τα περι εξαμηνου ισχυουν στην περιπτωση που δεν κανεις αναβαθμιση στη γραμμη σου, οποτε για να σε χρεωσουν με το νεο τιμολογιο θα πρεπει να περασει το εξαμηνο.
> Αν κανεις ομως αναβαθμιση τοτε ΣΕ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ και ξεκιναει να μετραει το εξαμηνο απο την αρχη.
> *Και εγω μιλησα και το διευκρινησα*


τελικα ειχες δικιο ξαναπηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ειπα για αναβαθμιση και τελικα υσχυει οτι λες.με βαζουν 8 απο 1 απλος ξεκιναει κανινουργιο εξαμηνο απο την στιγμη που θα με περασουν στην καινουργια :Embarassed:

----------


## alfagamma

> τελικα ειχες δικιο ξαναπηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ειπα για αναβαθμιση και τελικα υσχυει οτι λες.με βαζουν 8 απο 1 απλος ξεκιναει κανινουργιο εξαμηνο απο την στιγμη που θα με περασουν στην καινουργια


Εγω φιλε αυτη τη διαδικασια την εκανα μεχρι σημερα 4 φορες (απο την 384) και οσο και να κατηγορουμε τον ΟΤΕ καποια πραγματα δεν τα αλλαζει :Smile:  τουλαχιστον ξερουμε τι μας γινετε :One thumb up: 

Αντε καλα κατεβασματα :Laughing:

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic


		Άντε...αλλα 25 post και το θέμα θα γίνει το δεύτερο πιο πολυαπαντημένο μετά το θέμα του δωρεάν διπλασιασμού το 2006 :P

GOGOGO =)

----------


## k_koulos

> Ετοιμάζει τίποτα με mini-dslams μήπως; Αν ναι, μαγκιά του και μπράβο του. Αν όχι, θα βάλει ο Βουρλούμης την κυβέρνηση να ψηφίσει αλλαγή των νόμων της φυσικής;



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Crazy:

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic


		weeee post 1000 =)

πάντα ήθελα να κάνω ένα τέτοιο...
	


Σοβαρά τώρα...αφού το 134 είπε για αύριο...τι άλλο πρέπει να συζητήσετε σήμερα? Αύριο αν το 134 παίρνει αιτήσεις, θα βγει και κανά δελτίο τύπου, θα τα πούμε καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## 2048dsl

> Εμένα πάντως ΔΕ με νοιάζει το upload γιατί κατεβάζω είτε απο private fast ftp dumps είτε είμαι VIP/Donor σε μεγάλους τράκερς και έχω 300GB upload ή 10 ratio... δίνεις 10-15 ευρώ το χρόνο και αγοράζεις ratio μια χαρά!!!


μια απο τα ιδια. :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: 2048dsl added 3 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........




> Εγω φιλε αυτη τη διαδικασια την εκανα μεχρι σημερα 4 φορες (απο την 384) και οσο και να κατηγορουμε τον ΟΤΕ καποια πραγματα δεν τα αλλαζει τουλαχιστον ξερουμε τι μας γινετε
> 
> Αντε καλα κατεβασματα


Σε ευχαριστω.Επισης :Razz:

----------


## hzaf

Υποψιάζομαι ότι μόλις καλέσω το 134 για αναβάθμιση σε 24άρα, θα βρεθώ κανά χιλιόμετρο πιο κοντά στο dslam  :Whistle:

----------


## Strogg

Πώς να περάσει η νύχτα, αυτή η νύχτα, αχ πώς να περάσει................... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## ownagE_

> Υποψιάζομαι ότι μόλις καλέσω το 134 για αναβάθμιση σε 24άρα, θα βρεθώ κανά χιλιόμετρο πιο κοντά στο dslam



Ετσι ειναι.
Οταν βαλεις LLU φερνουν ενα τεραστιο καλωδιο και το κανουν κυκλους και ετσι χανεις κανα 2 χιλιομετρα.
Μετα οταν γυρνας στον ΟΤΕ σου βαζουν το κανονικο.

----------


## demollyon

Tελικά μαθεύτηκε τπτ για το upload στα 24, ή όχι? :Thinking:

----------


## Strogg

Ζούμε ιστορικές στιγμές....παρόμοια με όταν η τιμή της 384 έπεσε κι έγινε προσιτή, αλλά κί όπως όταν πριν 1 χρόνο διπλασιάσανε τις ταχύτητες δωρεάν..........

----------


## Gila1899

Αντε ρε ΟΤΕ κλείσε τους ανεκδιήγητους που παριστάνουν τους παρόχους.

Περιττό να σας πω πόσο λαλάκας αισθάνομαι για το ότι βιάστηκα να κάνω αίτηση στην Hellas Off Line και είμαι off line εδώ και μια βδομάδα και για πολύ ακόμα, χωρίς να μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μ' αυτούς που έμπλεξα,αλλά χαλάλι.Πλέον σφίγγουν οι κ.... :Twisted Evil: 

Αμην και πότε. :Wink:

----------


## hzaf

> Περιττό να σας πω πόσο λαλάκας αισθάνομαι για το ότι βιάστηκα να κάνω αίτηση στην Hellas Off Line και είμαι off line εδώ και μια βδομάδα και για πολύ ακόμα, χωρίς να μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μ' αυτούς που έμπλεξα,αλλά χαλάλι.


Ναι, αλλά δεν έχεις πάγιο  :Worthy:  ΟΤΕ  :Worthy:

----------


## famous-walker

Λοιπόν όπως το κόβω με την HOL δεν πρόκειται να ενεργοποιηθώ! Λέτε να κάνω αίτηση για 24άρα στον ΟΤΕ; Ας είναι και 512 το upload! Θα την ακυρώσω μάλλον την HOL γιατί φως δεν βλέπω.

----------


## Archipelagos

Έχω παντρευτει για 7+ χρόνια την HOL σαν isp... από την dial-up εποχή

με αυτές τις τιμές νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα του χωρισμού  :Smile: 

Άλλωστε στα 7 χρόνια χωρίζουν τα περισσότερα ζευγάρια, κατά τις περισσότερες μελέτες  :Razz:

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

οκ.Ευχαριστω

----------


## aragorn

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;Έστω ότι έχω Forthnet ΑΡΥΣ..Πρέπει να διακόψω και να κάνω αίτηση καπάκι ή μπορώ απευθείας να κάνω αίτηση για conn-x;


Όχι
Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο το 134 και ζητάς ότι θέλεις να μεταβείς σε κόνεξ από ΑΡΥΣ. Σου στέλνουν μια αίτηση-εξουσιοδότηση, τη συμπληρώνεις, την υπογράφεις και μαζί με φωτοτυπία αστυνομικής ταυτότητας τα στέλνεις πίσω (με φαξ που θα σου πουν). Σε δύο μέρες μεταβαίνεις στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στην ίδια ταχύτητα γραμμής που είχες με ΑΡΥΣ και χωρίς να διακοπεί η adsl. Ταυτόχρονα σου δίνουν και κωδικούς της οτενετ και πας στο my.otenet.gr και ενεργοποιείς τον λογαριασμό σου. Κατόπιν γίνεται η αναβάθμιση σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα μέσα σε 12 ημέρες.
Έτσι ακριβώς μου τα είπαν απόψε από το 134 και προχώρησα σε διακοπή της δικής μου ΑΡΥΣ (του γραφείου) και μετάβαση σε 8άρα κόνεξ.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ετσι ειναι.
> Οταν βαλεις LLU φερνουν ενα τεραστιο καλωδιο και το κανουν κυκλους και ετσι χανεις κανα 2 χιλιομετρα.
> Μετα οταν γυρνας στον ΟΤΕ σου βαζουν το κανονικο.


Για αυτό αργεί και η παράδοση του βρόχου! 2 χλμ είναι αυτά, δεν μπορείς να τα πιάσεις με σχριτς-σχράτς και να τα κρύψεις πίσω από κανα γραφείο.

----------


## Gila1899

> Ναι, αλλά δεν έχεις πάγιο  ΟΤΕ


Oχι, ευτυχώς έχω. :Razz:  Ε, είπαμε όχι και τόσο... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hzaf

> Έχω παντρευτει για 7+ χρόνια την HOL σαν isp... από την dial-up εποχή
> 
> με αυτές τις τιμές νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα του χωρισμού 
> 
> Άλλωστε στα 7 χρόνια χωρίζουν τα περισσότερα ζευγάρια, κατά τις περισσότερες μελέτες


Και εγώ μία από τα ίδια..Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να ξαναδώ τον πόλεμο των ρόουζ  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Και εγώ μία από τα ίδια..Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να ξαναδώ τον πόλεμο των ρόουζ


Τα "εφτά χρόνια φαγούρα" να ξαναδείς  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## Strogg

Σήμερα πολλές περιοχές έχουν διακοπές σε συνδέσεις dsl, βασικά φαίνεται το φαινόμενο αυτό σταδιακά σε όλη την Αττική όπως μαθαίνω απο αρκετούς φίλους μέσω msn. 'Ολοι είπαν πως είναι λόγω ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίσεων.....Φαντάζομαι πως δουλεύουν για την 24άρα μας?

----------


## homo_digital

Παιδιά κάντε ένα μικρό διάλειμμα και χαζέψτε λίγο αυτή την ανακοίνωση. Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ

http://195.167.100.39/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=772

Τα βλέπεις vivodi?

----------


## Strogg

> Παιδιά κάντε ένα μικρό διάλειμμα και χαζέψτε λίγο αυτή την ανακοίνωση. Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ
> 
> http://195.167.100.39/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=772
> 
> Τα βλέπεις vivodi?


ΟΤΕ και το πρώτο λαρύγγι! :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## alany

Λοιπόν σήμερα έγινε η αίτηση για αναβάθμηση της γραμμής conn-x του αδελφού μου από 768 Mb σε 2 Mb με την νέα τιμή των 19,5 ευρώ το μήνα. Σε 10 ημέρες λένε οι υπάλληλοι γιατί αυτό τους έχουν πει να λένε αλλά περίπου σε 3 ημέρες θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία και την πρακτική του Ο.Τ.Ε.

----------


## Eki_13

τεκικα βγηκε η επισιμη ανακοινωση>?

----------


## manoulamou

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic





> Έχω παντρευτει για 7+ χρόνια ,,,,,,,,,,,, νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα του χωρισμού  Άλλωστε στα 7 χρόνια χωρίζουν τα περισσότερα ζευγάρια, κατά τις περισσότερες μελέτες


 :Thinking: 
*Spoiler:*




			Δηλαδη εμεις που πλησιαζουμε στα 30 χρονια γαμου πρεπει να ανησυχουμε;;;
		

 :Razz: Οσο για τον ΟΤΕ ους συνεζευξε llu μη χωριζετω!!!

----------


## WAntilles

> Σήμερα πολλές περιοχές έχουν διακοπές σε συνδέσεις dsl, βασικά φαίνεται το φαινόμενο αυτό σταδιακά σε όλη την Αττική όπως μαθαίνω απο αρκετούς φίλους μέσω msn. 'Ολοι είπαν πως είναι λόγω ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίσεων.....Φαντάζομαι πως δουλεύουν για την 24άρα μας?


Είχα μία τέτοια, Κυριακή πρωί.

----------


## panoc

Και Πάτρα κυριακη πρωί μας ταραξε λιγακι.

----------


## papanfot

> Όχι
> Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο το 134 και ζητάς ότι θέλεις να μεταβείς σε κόνεξ από ΑΡΥΣ. Σου στέλνουν μια αίτηση-εξουσιοδότηση, τη συμπληρώνεις, την υπογράφεις και μαζί με φωτοτυπία αστυνομικής ταυτότητας τα στέλνεις πίσω (με φαξ που θα σου πουν). Σε δύο μέρες μεταβαίνεις στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στην ίδια ταχύτητα γραμμής που είχες με ΑΡΥΣ και χωρίς να διακοπεί η adsl. Ταυτόχρονα σου δίνουν και κωδικούς της οτενετ και πας στο my.otenet.gr και ενεργοποιείς τον λογαριασμό σου. Κατόπιν γίνεται η αναβάθμιση σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα μέσα σε 12 ημέρες.
> Έτσι ακριβώς μου τα είπαν απόψε από το 134 και προχώρησα σε διακοπή της δικής μου ΑΡΥΣ (του γραφείου) και μετάβαση σε 8άρα κόνεξ.


Συγνώμη που θα σας κακοκαρδίσω αλλά μην τα περιμένετε τόσό ρόδινα τα πράματα! (Κι αυτό χωρίς καμία διάθεση κριτικής ή οτιδήποτε άλλο για τον ΟΤΕ)
Συγκεκριμένα την πιό πάνω Τετάρτη 05/12/2007 δηλ.πριν τις νέες ανακοινώσεις, έκανα στο 134 αίτηση για αναβάθμιση γραμμής από 768 σε 2048Kbs με ταυτόχρονη σύνδεση connex talk.
Η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε μέσα σε τρείς ημέρες Σάββατο 08/12/2007 αλλά παρόλα τα τηλεφωνήματα μέρα παρά ημέρα ακόμη και σήμερα περιμένω να με καλέσουν για να μου δώσουν κωδικό πελάτη και να μπορέσω να ενεργοποιήσω τη νέα σύνδεση στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και έχουν περάσει 14 ημέρες από την ημερομηνία αίτησης στο 134.  Ευτυχώς δεν έχει τελειώσει η παλιά μου σύνδεση στη forthnet ακόμη και έχω internet  με γραμμή 2048 αλλά μόνο 756 σύνδεση forthnet.
Φανταστείτε τι θα γίνει με τις νέες τιμές και την αναμενόμενη αύξηση ζήτησης συνδρομών. Μακάρι να ήμουν μεμονομένη περίπτωση και να μην ταλαιπωρηθείτε το ίδιο.

----------


## Webrider

Λες να εγινε το θαυμα των Χριστουγενων :Smile:

----------


## panoc

@papanfot πηγαινε σε ενα oteshop και πες στους να σου δωσουν αυτοι το κωδικομ πελατη, για να μη σου πω να στο ενεργοποιησουν αυτοι. Εγω το εχω κανει ετσι 4 φορες στη Πάτρα και μαλλιστα ο κωδικός πελατη και η ενεργοποιηση στην οτενετ εγινε την ιδια στιγμη που εγινε και η αιτηση για connex.
με λιγα λογια πρωτα ειχα otenet και μετα ηρθε η dsl.

(βεβαια παιζει και σε τη υπαλληλο θα πεσεις.. -φανταζομαι..)

----------


## ela002

Επιτέλους ήρθε η ώρα να έχουμε ιντερνετ και το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο ξανά  :Clap:

----------


## shaq141a

> Συγνώμη που θα σας κακοκαρδίσω αλλά μην τα περιμένετε τόσό ρόδινα τα πράματα! (Κι αυτό χωρίς καμία διάθεση κριτικής ή οτιδήποτε άλλο για τον ΟΤΕ)
> Συγκεκριμένα την πιό πάνω Τετάρτη 05/12/2007 δηλ.πριν τις νέες ανακοινώσεις, έκανα στο 134 αίτηση για αναβάθμιση γραμμής από 768 σε 2048Kbs με ταυτόχρονη σύνδεση connex talk.
> Η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε μέσα σε τρείς ημέρες Σάββατο 08/12/2007 αλλά παρόλα τα τηλεφωνήματα μέρα παρά ημέρα ακόμη και σήμερα περιμένω να με καλέσουν για να μου δώσουν κωδικό πελάτη και να μπορέσω να ενεργοποιήσω τη νέα σύνδεση στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και έχουν περάσει 14 ημέρες από την ημερομηνία αίτησης στο 134.  Ευτυχώς δεν έχει τελειώσει η παλιά μου σύνδεση στη forthnet ακόμη και έχω internet  με γραμμή 2048 αλλά μόνο 756 σύνδεση forthnet.
> Φανταστείτε τι θα γίνει με τις νέες τιμές και την αναμενόμενη αύξηση ζήτησης συνδρομών. Μακάρι να ήμουν μεμονομένη περίπτωση και να μην ταλαιπωρηθείτε το ίδιο.


Εμένα πάντως σε 3 μέρες από όταν έγινε η σύνδεση μου έδωσαν τους κωδικούς.

----------


## androu

> Πώς να περάσει η νύχτα, αυτή η νύχτα, αχ πώς να περάσει...................



ναι μου είπε το 134 σε μια μέρα αναβάθμιση σε 24αρα ... λες?? 


κάτι για οριο στο download εχει ακούσει κανείς? κάτι σε τύπου rapid 5gb/μέρα?

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Λες να εγινε το θαυμα των Χριστουγενων


Yπάρχει και η άλλη εκδοχή  :Laughing:  :Razz: 


(Kάνω πλάκα και μόνο πλάκα  :Wink:  )

----------


## shaq141a

> ναι μου είπε το 134 σε μια μέρα αναβάθμιση σε 24αρα ... λες?? 
> 
> 
> κάτι για οριο στο download εχει ακούσει κανείς? κάτι σε τύπου rapid 5gb/μέρα?


Ναι. Το όριο είναι το μέγεθος του Hard Drive.

----------


## Collective_Soul

:ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## papanfot

> @papanfot πηγαινε σε ενα oteshop και πες στους να σου δωσουν αυτοι το κωδικομ πελατη, για να μη σου πω να στο ενεργοποιησουν αυτοι. Εγω το εχω κανει ετσι 4 φορες στη Πάτρα και μαλλιστα ο κωδικός πελατη και η ενεργοποιηση στην οτενετ εγινε την ιδια στιγμη που εγινε και η αιτηση για connex.
> με λιγα λογια πρωτα ειχα otenet και μετα ηρθε η dsl.
> 
> (βεβαια παιζει και σε τη υπαλληλο θα πεσεις.. -φανταζομαι..)



Ευχαριστώ πολύ panoc για την συμβουλή σου. Θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις βρώ χρόνο για επίσκεψη σε oteshop.

----------


## alfagamma

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ panoc για την συμβουλή σου. Θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις βρώ χρόνο για επίσκεψη σε oteshop.


Συνηθως το δυσκολο ειναι να ενεργοποιησουν την DSL :Smile:  το να παρεις κωδικους ειναι ευκολο.

----------


## herbal

Σφίγγουν οι κώλοι.Εαν θέλουν τώρα ας μην κρατήσουνε τα χρονοδιαγραμμάτα οι εναλλακτικοί.Με το 134 στο χερι ειναι ολη η επαρχία.Η εκδικηση του ΟΤΕ,ψυχρή και αλύπητη.Αναμένω οπως αλλωστε η μισή Ελλάδα την  επισημη ανακοινωση.Και τοσο δουλεμα ρε Forthnet καποτε θα το πληρωνες.

----------


## guzel

υπαρχει αριθμος για το 134 που μπορουμε να καλεσουμε μεσω κινητου τηλεφωνου ?

----------


## Strogg

> ναι μου είπε το 134 σε μια μέρα αναβάθμιση σε 24αρα ... λες??



'Ετσι μου είπαν, πιστεύω πως όλα είναι πανέτοιμα για να ρεύσουν αστείρευτα τα megabyte στα καλώδια!  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## spartacus

για να δούμε θα υπάρξει απάντηση από τους εναλλακτικούς; είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω ποιος θα το κάνει πρώτος, αν θα απαντήσει κανείς τελικά!!!

οι μειώσεις είναι γενναίες, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε το ύψος των τιμών στο οποίο έγιναν οι μειώσεις, έχω ένα προϊόν που το δίνω (Χ) ευρώ και μειώνω την τιμή του κατά 44% με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση και παρόλο που είμαι πάλι πιο ακριβός από τους ανταγωνιστές μου κάποιοι πανηγυρίζουν για κάτι που έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ και πολύ καιρό, ας μην έφευγαν οι πελάτες του οτε κατά χιλιάδες και τότε θα βλέπαμε τι μειώσεις θα ήταν διατεθειμένος να κάνει!! μην παρακαλάτε να κλείσουν ή να δυσκολευτούν οι εναλλακτικοί γιατί τότε θα γυρίσουμε και πάλι στο μονοπώλιο

----------


## panoc

> υπαρχει αριθμος για το 134 που μπορουμε να καλεσουμε μεσω κινητου τηλεφωνου ?


13888   :Smile:

----------


## alieus

Από πότε θα τρέξουν οι νέες τιμές; Πήγα στον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ της γειτονιάς μου και μου έβγαλε καταλόγους με 768 και παλιές τιμές και λέει αυτά είναι ακόμα, δεν έχουν ενημέρωση. Μπήκα και στο σαιτ οτεσοπ τα ίδια!

----------


## RyDeR

> Από πότε θα τρέξουν οι νέες τιμές; Πήγα στον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ της γειτονιάς μου και μου έβγαλε καταλόγους με 768 και παλιές τιμές και λέει αυτά είναι ακόμα, δεν έχουν ενημέρωση. Μπήκα και στο σαιτ οτεσοπ τα ίδια!


Στο 134 τρέχουν, λογικά αύριο θα ανακοινωθούν οπότε θα μαθευτεί και στα OTEshops... Τώρα πότε θα ενημερωθεί ο γερμανός είναι άλλο καπέλο.  :Razz:

----------


## illmater

> 'Ετσι μου είπαν, πιστεύω πως όλα είναι πανέτοιμα για να ρεύσουν αστείρευτα τα megabyte στα καλώδια!


καλά ας αρκεστούμε στην μείωση των τιμών στα σίγουρα, γιατι με τόσες αναβαθμίσεις τα megabyte 
θα  φρακάρουν στα καλώδια, όλοι οι γνωστοί μου με κόνεξ θα χτυπήσουν αναβάθμιση, είναι τέτοια η μείωση τιμών που σου δίνει σχεδόν τα 24 όσο σου έδινε τα 2mbit οπότε ο πειρασμός είναι τεράστιος.

----------


## Πύρρος

> δίνει σχεδόν τα 24 όσο σου έδινε τα 2mbit οπότε ο πειρασμός είναι τεράστιος.



Και καλά κάνει, όσο μεγαλώνουν οι ονομαστικές τόσο καλύτερα δουλεύουν τα contention ratios.

----------


## tolisp

> Στο 134 τρέχουν, λογικά αύριο θα ανακοινωθούν οπότε θα μαθευτεί και στα OTEshops... Τώρα πότε θα ενημερωθεί ο γερμανός είναι άλλο καπέλο.


Ο γερμανός ΕΊΝΑΙ σαν OTEshop (πλέον...)
Προφανώς αφού έχετε ενημέρωση ότι αύριο ανακοινώνονται οι τιμές θα έχουν ενημερωθεί τα shops μέχρι τέλος της βδομάδας...
Στο 134 μου είπαν (13:00 σήμερα Δευτερα) ότι το αργότερο Πέμπτη θα δέχονται αιτήσεις ... προφανώς στην πορεία άλλαξε η ενημέρωση και έγινε από αύριο!

----------


## lamesaint

> Από πότε θα τρέξουν οι νέες τιμές; Πήγα στον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ της γειτονιάς μου και μου έβγαλε καταλόγους με 768 και παλιές τιμές και λέει αυτά είναι ακόμα, δεν έχουν ενημέρωση. Μπήκα και στο σαιτ οτεσοπ τα ίδια!


τρέχουν ήδη, πάρε τηλ στο 134

----------


## Fanh

και εγω σημερα πηα στο oteshop στο γαλατσι και δε ξεραν τιποτα !!! της παλιες τιμες μου δωσαν... Οταν ειπα στην κοπελια για της αλλαγες με κοιταξε λες και τα ονειρευομουν!!!
Οταν ρωτησε τον αλλον υπαλληλο αυτος με ρωτησε που το ειδα κτλπ, και οτι δεν ειναι σιγοθρο !

καλα τους λεω θα ξανα ερθω..!!

----------


## rho

> τεκικα βγηκε η επισιμη ανακοινωση>?





> Από πότε θα τρέξουν οι νέες τιμές; Πήγα στον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ της γειτονιάς μου και μου έβγαλε καταλόγους με 768 και παλιές τιμές και λέει αυτά είναι ακόμα, δεν έχουν ενημέρωση. Μπήκα και στο σαιτ οτεσοπ τα ίδια!


Τα ερωτήματά σας (αυτά και άλλα) σίγουρα τα διαβάζουν από το *εμπορικό τμήμα* του ΟΤΕ και θα τα απαντήσουν αύριο με *διαρροές στις εφημερίδες*, ή με οδηγίες που θα δωθούν στους τηλεφωνητές του *134*. 

Όπως αποδειχθηκε αυτοί είναι οι *επισημότεροι* και *εγκυρότεροι* τρόποι πληροφόρησης από ΟΤΕ πλέον.  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Insomniac

> και εγω σημερα πηα στο oteshop στο γαλατσι και δε ξεραν τιποτα !!! της παλιες τιμες μου δωσαν... Οταν ειπα στην κοπελια για της αλλαγες με κοιταξε λες και τα ονειρευομουν!!!
> Οταν ρωτησε τον αλλον υπαλληλο αυτος με ρωτησε που το ειδα κτλπ, και οτι δεν ειναι σιγοθρο !
> 
> καλα τους λεω θα ξανα ερθω..!!


 
*Το ... περιεργο θα ηταν να ξερουν !!!!!*

----------


## guzel

> για να δούμε θα υπάρξει απάντηση από τους εναλλακτικούς; είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω ποιος θα το κάνει πρώτος, αν θα απαντήσει κανείς τελικά!!!
> 
> οι μειώσεις είναι γενναίες, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε το ύψος των τιμών στο οποίο έγιναν οι μειώσεις, έχω ένα προϊόν που το δίνω (Χ) ευρώ και μειώνω την τιμή του κατά 44% με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση και παρόλο που είμαι πάλι πιο ακριβός από τους ανταγωνιστές μου κάποιοι πανηγυρίζουν για κάτι που έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ και πολύ καιρό, ας μην έφευγαν οι πελάτες του οτε κατά χιλιάδες και τότε θα βλέπαμε τι μειώσεις θα ήταν διατεθειμένος να κάνει!! μην παρακαλάτε να κλείσουν ή να δυσκολευτούν οι εναλλακτικοί γιατί τότε θα γυρίσουμε και πάλι στο μονοπώλιο


οι εναλλακτικοι εχουν απαντησει εδω και καιρο ... 39ε ολα πληρωμενα ,απεριοριστες αστικες υπεραστικες και φυσικα χωρις παγιο οτε.. να απαντησουν κ αλλο ? δεν νομιζω  :Thinking:

----------


## alany

Μέσα από το 134 που είναι δωρεάν και σε λίγα λεπτά αφού δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν καθόλου αναμονή ενημερώνεσαι για τις νέες τιμές-ταχύτητες και κάνεις ότι θες είτε αναβάθμιση είτε νέα σύνδεση με τα νέα δεδομένα.

Καλές γιορτές.

----------


## spartacus

> οι εναλλακτικοι εχουν απαντησει εδω και καιρο ... 39ε ολα πληρωμενα ,απεριοριστες αστικες υπεραστικες και φυσικα χωρις παγιο οτε.. να απαντησουν κ αλλο ? δεν νομιζω


δεν ειναι αναγκη η απάντηση να ειναι ''θορυβώδης'' απλά πρέπει κατι να αντιπαραβάλουν, έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων!! ούτως ή άλλως είναι πολύ πιο φτηνοί απο τον οτε, όσο για την αξιοπιστία ας κανουνε μερικά βηματα πίσω στο παρελθόν να θυμηθούμε ποσο αξιόπιστος ήταν ο οτε τον πρώτο καιρό, όλα θέλουν τον χρόνο τους.

----------


## guzel

> δεν ειναι αναγκη η απάντηση να ειναι ''θορυβώδης'' απλά πρέπει κατι να αντιπαραβάλουν, έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων!! ούτως ή άλλως είναι πολύ πιο φτηνοί απο τον οτε, όσο για την αξιοπιστία ας κανουνε μερικά βηματα πίσω στο παρελθόν να θυμηθούμε ποσο αξιόπιστος ήταν ο οτε τον πρώτο καιρό, όλα θέλουν τον χρόνο τους.


σιγουρα θα απαντησουν μεσω τηλεορασης ..δεν νομιζω να γινει καποια αλλαγη στις τιμες.οι τιμες ειναι μια χαρα.

thx panoc , ειναι για ολες τις εταιριες κινητης ?

edit:

13888 ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΣ ΒΛΑΒΩΝ 
ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ PSTN, ISDN BRA, ADSL όταν καλείτε από κινητό τηλέφωνο  

αυτο που μου εδωσες ειναι το 121, για το 134 υπαρχει κατι ?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Αν τα ήξεραν αυτά στα ΟΤΕ-SHOP, έστω και σαν ενδεχόμενα, πριν 2 μήνες δε θα με είχαν χάσει από πελάτη :Razz:  
Εν τέλει αυτή η κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ είναι καλή για όλους (τους καταναλωτές) στην αγορά

----------


## civil

Οι ιδιωτες πρεπει να 
Καλυτερεψουν την Τηλ. Υποστηριξη και τις αποσυνδεσεις.
Στις τιμες ειναι ανταγωνιστικοι του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## body125z

τωρα να δεις τι παπατζιλικια θα αρχισουν να λενε οι εναλλακτικες παραγκες για να μη χασουν πελατες προς τον ΟΤΕ.. για επαρχια δε το συζηταω  αφου ειαι ικανοι να καλυψουν μονο 10 στενα στην αθηνα κ σαλονικη οποιος παει εναλλακτικο μαλλον κουτος θα ειναι...
δε ξερω για σας ρε παιδια αλλα αυτη τη  forthnet  πολυ στο αχτι την εχω... μου ειχε βγαλει τη ψυχη η ρημαδα ενα εξαμηνο στο ψησιμο περιμενε τηλεφωνα γραμματα μυνηματα...
ευχομαι να χασουν αρκετη απο τη πελατεια τους για να βαλουνε μυαλο
οπως βεβαια εχουν πει κ αλλοι πιο πανω οι εναλλακτικοι καλο μας κανανε,χωρις αυτους θα πληρωναμε ακομη τα μαλλια μας... αλλα με την αλαζονεια τους μας κανανε να προτιμουμε τον ΟΤΕ και να πληρωνουμε και 20Ε το μηνα παραπανω για να γλυτωσουμε απο την κοροιδια τους...
ας βελτιωθουν και το ξανασκεφτομαστε μετα απο καμια 10χρονια :Laughing: 
δυστυχως μιας και ειμαι σε εξαμηνη δεσμευση και τελειωνω το φοιτητιλικη θα αραξω στα 1024...εκτος και αν δε παρω πτυχιοο οποτε παω βουρ για 2056 τουλαχιστον  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sovjohn

> σιγουρα θα απαντησουν μεσω τηλεορασης ..δεν νομιζω να γινει καποια αλλαγη στις τιμες.οι τιμες ειναι μια χαρα.
> 
> thx panoc , ειναι για ολες τις εταιριες κινητης ?
> 
> edit:
> 
> 13888 ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΣ ΒΛΑΒΩΝ 
> ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ PSTN, ISDN BRA, ADSL όταν καλείτε από κινητό τηλέφωνο  
> 
> αυτο που μου εδωσες ειναι το 121, για το 134 υπαρχει κατι ?


Το 13888 μπορεί να κληθεί από όλα τα δίκτυα κινητής και σταθερής (LLU), και σε συνδέει και με το 134 και με το 121. Έχει κάτι σαν "Για το 134 πατήστε 1, για το 121 πατήστε 2".  :Smile:

----------


## g_noe

Τι πρέπει να κάνουν οι εναλλακτικοί ?

Να σταματήσουν να πουλάνε fresh air και προιόντα/υπηρεσίες που δεν έχουν.

Ο καθένας μέχρι εκεί που μπορεί ... και θα επιτύχει, με σωστό προγραμματισμό, που σέβεται τον καταναλωτή.

Εδώ είναι Balkans και πέφτουν και ψιλές.. :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: g_noe added 4 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........

Βρε Βουρλουμάκο ... μας το κράταγες για έκπληξη, βρε μπαγασάκο. :Laughing: 


Το μαγαζί πότε θα αρχίσει να πουλάει τα νέα πακέτα ? 
... έλα πιο ταχύ βήμα παρακαλώ. :Clap:

----------


## jap

> σιγουρα θα απαντησουν μεσω τηλεορασης ..δεν νομιζω να γινει καποια αλλαγη στις τιμες.οι τιμες ειναι μια χαρα.


Με χαζοδιαφημίσεις στο πόδι, όπως της HOL. Δεν είχα δει του OTE, την είδα σήμερα και έφριξα. Για τόσο χαζούς μας έχουν; Εκτός και αυτοσαρκάζονται.

Η μόνη απάντηση λογική θα είναι μικρή διαφοροποίηση της τιμής για όσους συνδέονται με shared, όπως κάνει η net1, σαν να πληρώνεις μισό πάγιο.




> για το 134 υπαρχει κατι ?


Αφού τον πας κατά βάθος τόσο πολύ τον ΟΤΕ, πάρε το 11888 (ή το 11831), ζήτα τους να σου πουν το τηλέφωνο του 134 (όπως εκείνη η χαζομοντέλα που ρώταγε τι νούμερο είναι το 100), και στη συνέχεια να σε συνδέσουν. Θα σε χρεώσουν διπλά αλλά θα το φχαριστηθείς.

Σοβαρά τώρα, ο panoc καλά σου είπε 13888, όπως λέει ο SovJohn παίζει και για βλάβες. Στο www.oteshop.gr (εδώ), λέει

13888 ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗΣ ΟΤΕ όταν καλείτε από κινητό τηλέφωνο ή σταθερό τηλέφωνο εκτός ΟΤΕ 
Ώρες Λειτουργίας: Καθημερινά 07:00-22:00   Σάββατο-Κυριακή -Αργίες: 08:00-14:00

----------


## Tolis77

Αιτηση στο 134 στις 20:30 απο 4 σε 8 (η γραμμη μου δεν ειναι για παραπανω) .Στις 23:00 που κοιταξα το modem για κατι ασχετο ειδα κλειδωμα στα 8 !!! Η προσβαση βεβαια ειναι ακομα στα 4 αλλα ενα σοκ το επαθα ...

----------


## jog

> οι εναλλακτικοι εχουν απαντησει εδω και καιρο ... 39ε ολα πληρωμενα ,απεριοριστες αστικες υπεραστικες και φυσικα χωρις παγιο οτε.. να απαντησουν κ αλλο ? δεν νομιζω


Ταχύτερα βήματα ανάπτυξης σε θέματα υποστήριξης,και τεχνικής υπηρεσίας.

Το απαιτεί ο ανταγωνισμός τώρα πια,καθώς δεν είναι μόνο οι εναλλακτικοί στο παιχνίδι.

 :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

Oh well,

θέλω να δω ένα RUO 2008...Που να εξομοιώνει τους Μ.Ο. παράδοσης ΑΡΥΣ και LLU στο ίδιο Α/Κ, αν δεν επιβάλλει λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό (για να κάνει και η otenet "LLU")...Γιατί ΝΑΙ, ΟΚ, καλές χρυσές οι νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ, μπράβο του and all that, αλλά αν περιμένει κανείς ότι κάποιος θα προτιμήσει συνειδητά τις 20+ μέρες από τις...1-3, έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα κατανόησης.

Και για τις 20+ μέρες οι πάροχοι φταίνε μερικά - όχι τελείως.

----------


## anthoula

Για να διευκρινίσουμε μια χιλιοειπωμένη «καραμέλα»:
Όταν λέμε για το «πάγιο ΟΤΕ», δεν εννοούμε κατάργηση αυτή-καθαυτή, αλλά συγχώνευση με τα υπόλοιπα πάγια και η συνολική σούμα να βγαίνει λιγότερο.
Αυτήν την στιγμή αν θες κάτι αντίστοιχο του Double Play σε ΟΤΕ, πρέπει να πληρώνεις 3 πάγια:
1) PSTN/ISDN
2) Απεριόριστες αστικές κλήσεις (μόνο σε ΟΤΕ)
3) ADSL

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα λοιπόν, το ζητούμενο είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βγαίνει ακριβότερος. ΟΧΙ ότι έχει «πάγιο ΟΤΕ»! 
Μελλοντικά μπορούμε να βάλουμε και ένα τέταρτο  :Worthy:  πάγιο για IPTV. Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κάποιος ότι πρέπει να σταματήσει όλος αυτός ο συρφετός με τα πάγια...

Εξ' άλλου αυτό είναι το νόημα του "convergence". Όλα σε ένα.
Είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος λόγος που πλέον πουλάνε περισσότερο τα laptops, παρά τα desktops! Ο πολύς ο κόσμος αυτό θέλει. Όχι να κάνει «συναρμολόγηση» (ο νοών νοείτο).

Με φιλική διάθεση γραμμένα τα παραπάνω, χωρίς να είμαι παπαγαλάκι υπέρ του ΟΤΕ ή του LLU. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να καταλάβει.  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Oh well,
> 
> θέλω να δω ένα RUO 2008...Που να εξομοιώνει τους Μ.Ο. παράδοσης ΑΡΥΣ και LLU στο ίδιο Α/Κ, αν δεν επιβάλλει λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό (για να κάνει και η otenet "LLU")...Γιατί ΝΑΙ, ΟΚ, καλές χρυσές οι νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ, μπράβο του and all that, αλλά αν περιμένει κανείς ότι κάποιος θα προτιμήσει συνειδητά τις 20+ μέρες από τις...1-3, έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα κατανόησης.
> 
> Και για τις 20+ μέρες οι πάροχοι φταίνε μερικά - όχι τελείως.



Εγώ θέλω να δώ ενα RUO  που θα λεεί  οτι και τα δυο μέρη έχουν την ίδια ευθήνη

και ναι ας το βάλει λοιπόν  αποστόλη αίτησης   μέσα σε 12 ώρες,  αν δεν το στείλουν  χάσιμο πελάτη

----------


## saito

> *Το ... περιεργο θα ηταν να ξερουν !!!!!*


Ασε ρε φιλε στο oteshop στο γαλατσι ρωτησα -εχω hol θελω νασ βαλω connx Και μου λενε α δε μπορεις πρεπει να διακόψεις.Μα λεω πως *isp* hol εχω οχι γραμμη -Α οχι λεει πρεπει να διακόψεις! ΔΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ .Πηγα σπιτι πηρα το 134 και σε 2 -3 μερες ειχα connx

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εγώ θέλω να δώ ενα RUO  που θα λεεί  οτι και τα δυο μέρη έχουν την ίδια ευθήνη
> 
> και ναι ας το βάλει λοιπόν  αποστόλη αίτησης   μέσα σε 12 ώρες,  αν δεν το στείλουν  χάσιμο πελάτη


Είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος. Αρκεί μετά ο ΟΤΕ να υποχρεούται να τελειώσει τα πάντα εντός 48 ωρών....Εκτός και αν επικαλεστεί πάλι "πολύπλοκες τεχνικές εργασίες", βέβαια, και τις κάνει 480...

Τώρα, σοβαρά, ανεξάρτητα με το ΠΟΙΟΣ ευθύνεται (εναλλακτικοί / ΟΤΕ), είναι κρίμα οι χρόνοι παράδοσης να είναι τέτοιοι. Πρέπει να μειωθούν. Και αν ο εναλλακτικός έχει την καλή θέληση να στείλει την αίτηση αυθημερόν, να μην κάνει ο ΟΤΕ 20 μέρες. Ούτε το αντίστροφο (αποστολή σε 20 μέρες / υλοποίηση σε 2)...Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει το αντίστροφο, και έχουμε αποστολή σε π.χ. 5 ΕΗ, και υλοποίηση σε 10+ πάλι.

Είναι απαράδεκτο για τους συνδρομητές . & -

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος. Αρκεί μετά ο ΟΤΕ να υποχρεούται να τελειώσει τα πάντα εντός 48 ωρών....Εκτός και αν επικαλεστεί πάλι "πολύπλοκες τεχνικές εργασίες", βέβαια, και τις κάνει 480...
> 
> Τώρα, σοβαρά, ανεξάρτητα με το ΠΟΙΟΣ ευθύνεται (εναλλακτικοί / ΟΤΕ), είναι κρίμα οι χρόνοι παράδοσης να είναι τέτοιοι. Πρέπει να μειωθούν. Και αν ο εναλλακτικός έχει την καλή θέληση να στείλει την αίτηση αυθημερόν, να μην κάνει ο ΟΤΕ 20 μέρες. Ούτε το αντίστροφο (αποστολή σε 20 μέρες / υλοποίηση σε 2)...Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει το αντίστροφο, και έχουμε αποστολή σε π.χ. 5 ΕΗ, και υλοποίηση σε 10+ πάλι.
> 
> Είναι απαράδεκτο για τους συνδρομητές . & -


Στον ΟΤΕ είναι 13 μέρες,  στο conn-x/ΑΡΥΣ  είναι 12 μέρες

----------


## anthoula

> Είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος. Αρκεί μετά ο ΟΤΕ να υποχρεούται να τελειώσει τα πάντα εντός 48 ωρών....Εκτός και αν επικαλεστεί πάλι "πολύπλοκες τεχνικές εργασίες", βέβαια, και τις κάνει 480...
> 
> Τώρα, σοβαρά, ανεξάρτητα με το ΠΟΙΟΣ ευθύνεται (εναλλακτικοί / ΟΤΕ), είναι κρίμα οι χρόνοι παράδοσης να είναι τέτοιοι. Πρέπει να μειωθούν. Και αν ο εναλλακτικός έχει την καλή θέληση να στείλει την αίτηση αυθημερόν, να μην κάνει ο ΟΤΕ 20 μέρες. Ούτε το αντίστροφο (αποστολή σε 20 μέρες / υλοποίηση σε 2)...Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει το αντίστροφο, και έχουμε αποστολή σε π.χ. 5 ΕΗ, και υλοποίηση σε 10+ πάλι.
> 
> Είναι απαράδεκτο για τους συνδρομητές . & -


+1  :One thumb up: 
Η τεχνολογία ίδια είναι με τις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (άρα άκυρο το «πολύπλοκες τεχνικές εργασίες», πιστεύω να συμφωνήσουν και οι οτετζήδες), εκεί πέρα όμως σε ενεργοποιούν ακόμα και μέσα σε μια μέρα (και με φορητότητα)!

Αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς διάσπαση του ΟΤΕ *έχει καλώς*, αν όμως πρέπει να τον σπάσουν σε ΟΤΕ διαχείριση last-mile και Otenet LLU για να γίνει, then let them do it! (αυτό είναι το κύριο επιχείρημα κατ' εμέ για την διάσπαση)

----------


## Oktabitos

> Ασε ρε φιλε στο oteshop στο γαλατσι ρωτησα -εχω hol θελω νασ βαλω connx Και μου λενε α δε μπορεις πρεπει να διακόψεις.Μα λεω πως *isp* hol εχω οχι γραμμη -Α οχι λεει πρεπει να διακόψεις! ΔΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ .Πηγα σπιτι πηρα το 134 και σε 2 -3 μερες ειχα connx


 
Κανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα συγκεκριμένο να μας πει. 
"Αχ θα σας γελάσω" 
"Να μη σας πω ψέματα"
"Αααα όχι δεν γίνεται αυτό"
"Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούμε"
"Σε ποιο site το γράφει αυτό που είπατε; Στο δικό μας;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"
"Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μας στείλετε 107 φαξ για να ενημερωθεί το λογιστήριο μας.... ή μήπως 108;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"
"Δεν νομίζω να μπορείτε να μιλήσετε με τεχνικό μας... αυτοί δε μας μιλάνε"
"Πότε συνδεθήκατε τελευταία φορά γιατί εδώ βλέπω ότι δεν είστε πελάτης μας"
"Θα σας καλέσει το τεχνικό μας τμήμα για να του εξηγήσετε τη βλάβη έχετε"
"Τι μόντεμ έχετε;;;; Ρούτερ έχω. Α ρούτερ είπατε ε; Ε συνδέστε τότε το μόντεμ. Μα έχω ρούτερ. Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι το ρούτερ!!!!!!!!!!! (τόινγκκκκκκκκκκκκ)

----------


## difairy

παιδια τους κωδικους της οτενετ τους εκδιδει το εκαστοτε καταστημα!
βγαινουν την ιδια μερα που γινεται η αιτηση!
οσο για 134 vs oteshop σημειωσατε 1 εεευυυκολααα για πολλους και διαφορους λογους :One thumb up:

----------


## ktlk

Επειδη έχω τον κολλητό μου που δουλεύει σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο,στο τεχνικό τμήμα,ως επικεφαλής..Το πρόβλημα με τις αργοπορίες των ενεργοποιήσεων,ανοίκει καθαρά στον ΟΤΕ κατα ένα 90%,ειτε αυτό οφείλετε σε τεχνικό πρόβλημα καθαρα(λίγες πιθανότητες)είτε στο ότι μην έχωντας τίποτα άλλο εκτος τις σταθερότητας του να επιδείξη απέναντι στον ανταγωνισμό το χρησιμοποιεί σαν όπλο...Ξέρω πολλές περιπτώσεις που σε πολλούς χρήστες που έιχαν κανει αίτηση ,περιμέναν πολύ πανω απο 2μηνο και άλλοι στην ίδια περιοχη,με κοντινή η μετεγενέστερη αίτηση,να ενεργοποιούνται πολύ πιο γρήγορα...
Καλό θα είναι ο ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει και λίγο τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης του,,,,

----------


## Sovjohn

> Στον ΟΤΕ είναι 13 μέρες,  στο conn-x/ΑΡΥΣ  είναι 12 μέρες


Ναι, αλλά τώρα πια οι 12 μέρες ΑΡΥΣ σε αιτήσεις connx / ondsl kit είναι η εξαίρεση, και ο κανόνας είναι οι 2-3...Μόνο σε ΑΡΥΣ απο εναλλακτικό μπορεί να φτάσει τις 12, και πάλι αν ο εναλλακτικός δεν υποβάλει την αίτηση αυθημερόν (που ΟΚ δεν το κάνει). Εξ' ου και το απαράδεκτο.

Έχει ανοίξει ένα ενδιαφέρον poll ο MNP-10 για αυτό το ζήτημα...

........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 0 Minutes and 45 Seconds later........




> +1 
> Η τεχνολογία ίδια είναι με τις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (άρα άκυρο το «πολύπλοκες τεχνικές εργασίες», πιστεύω να συμφωνήσουν και οι οτετζήδες), εκεί πέρα όμως σε ενεργοποιούν ακόμα και μέσα σε μια μέρα (και με φορητότητα)!
> 
> _ Αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς διάσπαση του ΟΤΕ έχει καλώς, αν όμως πρέπει να τον σπάσουν σε ΟΤΕ διαχείριση last-mile και Otenet LLU για να γίνει, then let them do it! (αυτό είναι το κύριο επιχείρημα κατ' εμέ για την διάσπαση)_


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## shaq141a

Άντε καιρός είναι πια οι εναλλακτικοι να αρχίζουν να κάνουν πραγματικές επενδύσεις και να φέρουν το FTTx στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί αν τους προλάβει ο ΟΤΕ με VDSL2 χάθηκαν.

----------


## spyII

Εχουν ξεκινήσει αυτές οι μειωμένες τιμές???

Τι γίνεται?Γιατί πήγα σε οτεshop και ούτε που είχαν ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο.

Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο και δεν μας έχουν ενημερώσει μου είπε η κοπελίτσα εκεί!

Μπάβο ενημέρωση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τώρα πως γίνεται να το ξέρει πάρα πολλοί.........δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω!!!

Α ναι όταν έπερνα το δρόμο προς την εξώπορτα αυτή πήγε καρφί σε ένα τύπο στο γραφείο του και σαν να του έκανε ανάκριση ένα πράμα βρε παιδάκι μου!!!!!!

----------


## ababapanos

αύριο περνώ τηλέφωνο πρωί πρωί για την 24άρα, αν μου που ότι δεν γίνετε θα  πάρω την θάρα και μετά από καμια βδομάδα θα την κάνω 24, δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό έτσι?

to wifi modem που δίνει ο οτε με το connx είναι καλο? η να προτιμήσω την web camera με τα ακουστικά, να πω ότι έχω ήδη ένα 9108 και ένα "λινξις" wag200

----------


## MNP-10

> Ναι, αλλά τώρα πια οι 12 μέρες ΑΡΥΣ σε αιτήσεις connx / ondsl kit είναι η εξαίρεση, και ο κανόνας είναι οι 2-3...Μόνο σε ΑΡΥΣ απο εναλλακτικό μπορεί να φτάσει τις 12, και πάλι αν ο εναλλακτικός δεν υποβάλει την αίτηση αυθημερόν (που ΟΚ δεν το κάνει). Εξ' ου και το απαράδεκτο.
> 
> Έχει ανοίξει ένα ενδιαφέρον poll ο MNP-10 για αυτό το ζήτημα...


Οποιος θελει να ψηφισει: εδω

----------


## plouf

> Ασε ρε φιλε στο oteshop στο γαλατσι ρωτησα -εχω hol θελω νασ βαλω connx Και μου λενε α δε μπορεις πρεπει να διακόψεις.Μα λεω πως *isp* hol εχω οχι γραμμη -Α οχι λεει πρεπει να διακόψεις! ΔΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ .Πηγα σπιτι πηρα το 134 και σε 2 -3 μερες ειχα connx


παντως ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ στο Γερμανό μας έχει έρθει ενημέρωση οτι γίνεται και στο Conn-X + OTEnet

και το έχω κάνει προσωπικά................

πάντα υπο την προϋπόθεση οτι έχεις Γραμμή ΟΤΕ και εκει που πας έχεις πάλι γραμμη ΟΤΕ
(ανεξαρτήτως ISP)

----------


## pelopas1

παντως για 24mbps που ρωτησα κατα τις 9μμ...ειπαν θα αρχισουν οι ατησεις απο αυριο το πρωι

λετε να γινουν οι συνδεσεις αυθημερων? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## kyriakos7

> λετε να γινουν οι συνδεσεις αυθημερων?


δλδ να κανεις την αιτηση και μετα απο λιγο να εχεις 24??? 
καλο ακουγετε αλλα δε νομιζω.

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> δλδ να κανεις την αιτηση και μετα απο λιγο να εχεις 24??? 
> καλο ακουγετε αλλα δε νομιζω.


Για αναβάθμιση από 1 έως 5 ημέρες μου είπαν.

----------


## kyriakos7

> Για αναβάθμιση από 1 έως 5 ημέρες μου είπαν.


ποιο λογικο μου ακουγετε αυτο.
και αν απο αυριο ειναι διαθεσιμα τα 24 λογικα θα γινουν και οι γραμμες 768-->1024 ?

........Auto merged post: kyriakos7 added 4 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........

μπορεις να γραφεις σε ελληνικα? ειναι κανονας του forum.

----------


## BigBlack

Γεια σας, είπα να γράψω το πρώτο μου ποστ και να είναι ευχάριστο. Πριν απο λίγο έκανα reset  στο router, και ενω πριν συγχρόνιζε στα 2 mbps με attainable data rate επίσης 2, τώρα έχω attainable 8048 receive, 813 send! Και δεν έκανα τίποτα σε σχέση με αιτήσεις, αναβαθμίσεις κλπ. Κάτι μου λέει πως θα μπούμε όλοι σε οχτάρες πόρτες και θα μας ενεργοποιούν μ'ένα τηλεφώνημα... :Cool: 
Καλή τύχη σε όλους, οτέδες και εναλλακτικούς, σε όλους αξίζει μια γρήγορη και φτηνη σύνδεση.

Α, έχω connex και είμαι στο DSLAM Περιστερίου...

----------


## pelopas1

> ποιο λογικο μου ακουγετε αυτο.
> και αν απο αυριο ειναι διαθεσιμα τα 24 λογικα θα γινουν και οι γραμμες 768-->1024 ?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: kyriakos7 added 4 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........
> 
> μπορεις να γραφεις σε ελληνικα? ειναι κανονας του forum.


ναι αλλα τωρα να περιμενεις μετα τα χριστουγεννα, εφοσον θα κανεις την αιτηση αυριο το πρωι?
ολιγον οξιμορο ειναι :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Oktabitos

> Γεια σας, είπα να γράψω το πρώτο μου ποστ και να είναι ευχάριστο. Πριν απο λίγο έκανα reset στο router, και ενω πριν συγχρόνιζε στα 2 mbps με attainable data rate επίσης 2, τώρα έχω attainable 8048 receive, 813 send! Και δεν έκανα τίποτα σε σχέση με αιτήσεις, αναβαθμίσεις κλπ. Κάτι μου λέει πως θα μπούμε όλοι σε οχτάρες πόρτες και θα μας ενεργοποιούν μ'ένα τηλεφώνημα...
> Καλή τύχη σε όλους, οτέδες και εναλλακτικούς, σε όλους αξίζει μια γρήγορη και φτηνη σύνδεση.
> 
> Α, έχω connex και είμαι στο DSLAM Περιστερίου...


 
Όντως υπάρχει περίπτωση να το έχουν οργανώσει έτσι αλλά δύσκολο μου φαίνεται. Μπορεί να παίζει και μαμουνιά από πίσω και να το έχουν σαν δέλεαρ για να κάνεις αναβάθμιση (κι αυτό τραβηγμένο είναι).΄
Σιγά σιγά θα οργανωθούν οι εταιρίες όλες που θα πάει  :Thinking:

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΕΓΩ νομιζω καποια τρυκ ειναι να μας κανουν ολους να τρεξουμε...για 24αρα....και μετα να καταντησουμε να πλερωνουμε 30 ευρο+17παγιο καθε μηνα για 5-10 μπβσ το πολυ.φοβαμαι να κανο αιτηση , ασε που παιζει να χαθει καιολας μεσα στον πανικο αυτες τις μερες, υπομονη

----------


## BigBlack

> αύριο περνώ τηλέφωνο πρωί πρωί για την 24άρα, αν μου που ότι δεν γίνετε θα πάρω την θάρα και μετά από καμια βδομάδα θα την κάνω 24, δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό έτσι?
> 
> to wifi modem που δίνει ο οτε με το connx είναι καλο? η να προτιμήσω την web camera με τα ακουστικά, να πω ότι έχω ήδη ένα 9108 και ένα "λινξις" wag200


Μην τρέξεις κι απο αύριο, μπορεί να απογοητευτείς, άσε που θα γίνεται χαμός. Και μην παραγγείλεις σε δύο δόσεις, τους μπερδεύεις!!! 
Το Linksys που έχεις είναι πολύ καλό, καλύτερο από το (μέτριο) Philips που δίνει το κόνεξ.

----------


## named

Πόσο άραγε θα κοστίζουν τα Conn-X@work και πόσο η σκέτη adsl πρόσβαση (χωρίς δηλαδή συνδρομή OTEnet), με τα νέα δεδομένα ? 

Οι τιμές των ondsl kit θα προσαρμοστούν σε αυτές των Conn-X ?


Εγώ πάντως συγχρονίζω ήδη, εδώ και περίπου μήνα, στα 1024 και μάλιστα όταν το είχα επισημάνει, μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν προφητικός

Εύχομαι λοιπόν σύντομα και VoIP και IPTV  :Clap:

----------


## pnikolo

> αν πληρωνα για 56k θα το δεχομουν..το θεμα ειναι οτι για πολους μηνες πληρωνα για 1024 και ειχα 56k 
> 
> η γιαγια μου 70 χρονων θελει πως και πως να φυγει απο τον οτε και να μην πληρωνει παγια.. φαντασου


Αν ενα μηνα λειπεις απο το σπιτι σου & δε χρησημοποιησες το dsl & το τηλέφωνο καθολου ποσο θα πληρωσεις? 29,35,39€ ?Αυτό τοτε δεν πληρωνεις παγιο? απλα δεν πληρωνεις παγιο ΟΤΕ αλλα πληρωνεις παγιο HOL.Πιο το οφελος ισως στο ποσο αλλα πληρωνει παγιο και μαλλον δε τοχεις καταλαβει.Πες & στη γιαγια σου να βαλει.Εκεινη σιγουρα θα καταλαβει οτι πληρωνει παγιο εσυ ΟΧΙ :No no:

----------


## gregorisvas

Πρίν 20 λεπτά ζήτησα αναβάθμιση απο conn-x 4mbit σε 24mbit  :Smile:  Την καταχώρησαν κανονικά και μου είπαν οτι χρειάζεται 10 μέρες..Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα γίνει νωρίτερα  :Razz:

----------


## shaq141a

> Πρίν 20 λεπτά ζήτησα αναβάθμιση απο conn-x 4mbit σε 24mbit  Την καταχώρησαν κανονικά και μου είπαν οτι χρειάζεται 10 μέρες..Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα γίνει νωρίτερα



Έμαθες πόσο θα είναι το upload της 24άρας;

----------


## gregorisvas

Μου είπαν οτι δεν το γνωρίζουν προς το παρόν..Οπότε περιμένουμε την επίσημη ανακοίνωση φαντάζομαι  :Smile:

----------


## vakis78

Μεγάλο μυστήριο καλύπτει το upload...........

----------


## galgeo

Ρε παιδια εγω μολις πηρα τηλ. για μετατροπη 4 σε 24 και μου ειπαν οτι για αναβα8μιση απο απογευμα και μετα!!! τι παιζεται επιλεκτικα καταχωρουν τις αιτησεις? μαλιστα η κοπελα ρωτησε τον εποπτη της για να μου απαντησει οποτε δν ελεγε οτι της κατεβαινε! Κατι βρωμαει στην υποθεση, μαλλον να περιμενουμε λιγες μερες να δουμε τι θα γινει.

----------


## Διονύσης

> Πρίν 20 λεπτά ζήτησα αναβάθμιση απο conn-x 4mbit σε 24mbit  Την καταχώρησαν κανονικά και μου είπαν οτι χρειάζεται 10 μέρες..Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα γίνει νωρίτερα


Δύο φορές τηλεφώνησα και μου είπαν τα εξής: 

α) (πρώτο τηλεφώνημα) Από το μεσημέρι και μετά δέχονται κλήσεις για τα 24 Μβ
β) (δεύτερο τηλεφώνημα) Όταν σε λίγες μέρες γίνει διαθέσιμη -η γραμμή των 24Μβ- τότε θα μπορώ να αιτηθώ αναβάθμισης

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας  :Laughing:

----------


## Strogg

> Πρίν 20 λεπτά ζήτησα αναβάθμιση απο conn-x 4mbit σε 24mbit  Την καταχώρησαν κανονικά και μου είπαν οτι χρειάζεται 10 μέρες..Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα γίνει νωρίτερα


Καλημέρα, κι εγώ με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως ΔΕΝ μπορεί να γίνει αίτηση για 24άρα, δεν έχει έρθει το οκ να δώσουν, με παρότρυνε να πάρω αργότερα σήμερα ή αύριο.

Σίγουρα πήρες το 134?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

'Αλλοι 2-3 έγραψαν πως έκαναν προ-εγγραφή, κάτι που στα 5 τηλεφωνήματα που έκανα διαπίστωσα 100% πως *ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!*

----------


## strider

Ναι, ας συνεχίσει να δίνει τα κουλά upload και θα δεις την 24άρα να σέρνεται.

Ας δώσει πρώτα τουλάχιστον 1mbit upload και τα συζητάμε.
Αλλιώς γιατί να μην έχω 24/1 με 18euro από άλλη εταιρεία?

Και πού είναι το OTE-all-in-one που έκαναν τόσο ντόρο?

----------


## joh75

Καλημέρα παιδιά και καλώς σας βρήκα  :Smile: 
Και εγώ με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι πήρα τηλ και έκανα μετατροπή την 8 σε 24.Μου είπε πως σε 10 μέρες 8α ενεργοποιηθεί άντε να δούμε...

----------


## MNP-10

John, κανε ενα κοπο και φτιαξε (edit) το μηνυμα σου στα ελληνικα, γιατι απαγορευονται τα greeklish. 

Καλως ηρθες.  :Cool:

----------


## stinkwurst

Καλημέρα! 
Σας εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχία και περιμένω εντυπώσεις! Άντε να παίρνουν και άλλοι σειρά...

----------


## Strogg

Ρε παιδιά, πήρα ΠΑΛΙ τηλέφωνο στο 134 και μίλησα με την θέση 42, για να λέμε με το όνομα τους τα πράγματα. Για 6η φορά μου είπαν ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ αίτηση για 24άρα ακόμα!

Εσείς ΠΟΥ πήρατε τηλέφωνο και με ποια θέση μιλήσατε να πάρω κι εγώ??????????????????

----------


## Anonyma

Εγώ μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο για να κάνω αίτηση για conn-x, και μου φάνηκε ότι δεν ξέρουν ιδιαίτερα καλά τί ισχύει. Όταν ρώτησα για τις νέες τιμές, μου είπε η κοπέλα μισόλεπτο, περιμένετε.... Μετά από λίγο μου τις είπε, και μπορούσα να κάνω τη αίτηση στη βασική ταχύτητα που θέλω στην καινούριγα τιμή.....

----------


## Strogg

Παρακαλώ, όποιος κάνει αναβάθμιση στα 24, ας πει με ποια θέση μίλησε και πού πήρε τηλέφωνο για να λυθούν οι απορίες........

----------


## joh75

Εμένα με έβαλε στην αναμονή και μετά μου είπε πως θα κάνει 10 μέρες περίπου να ενεργοποιηθεί.
Στο 134 κάλεσα

----------


## Theodore41

Εγω απο τις 9 παρα, πηρα τηλ και πηγα απο τα 2, στα 8.
 Ολιγαρκης ο Θοδωρος, τι να κανουμε!

----------


## Strogg

Θα τρελλαθώ! Καλά, εγώ πέφτω πάνω σε μη-ενημερώνους τηλεφωνητές? Μιλάω πάντα για αναβάθμιση στα 24...........

----------


## kostas2712

Ειμαι αοριστου στα 768 και ρωτησα για αναβαθμιση στα 8. Μου ειπε μια γλυκια φωνη πρωι πρωι (μηπως ηταν η ιδια με του φιλου χθες?) οτι θα δεσμευθω για εξαμηνο, οποτε το αφησα και κοιταξα να της πιασω την κουβεντα μηπως εχουμε αλλες δεσμευσεις!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Η 768 αναβαθμιζεται αυτοματα σε λιγες μερες και σε ταχυτητα και σε χρεωση (16 γιουρια).

----------


## whitecat

Off Topic


		εκανα ποστ στη σελιδα 52 εχτες οτι ειναι πολλα και δεν μπορω να τα διαβασω. Ηρθα σημερα με ορεξη και παρατηρω οτι εφτασε τις 74 σελιδες και ξανα-απογοητευτηκα. τι στο καλο....Δημοσιοι Υπαλληλοι ειστε ολοι οσοι γραφετε εδω μεσα και εχετε χρονο να διαβασετε ολο αυτο το κατεβατο? ελεος....

----------


## seabird

Καλο αυτο με τις μειωσεις δε λεω,καμμια πορτα καινουργια στα υπαρχοντα dslam θα μπει οεεεοοο?????

----------


## Chris_Nik

Kαλημερα στο forum,
Τελικα το upload ποσο θα ειναι...??? Μιλαω παντα για αυτος που μιλησαν και περιμενουν την 24MB????

----------


## Strogg

Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω, απλά το μόνο που θέλω είναι να "σηκώνει" τις ΙΡ κάμερες που έχω...........

----------


## makdimnik

Φίλοι μου μην τρελλαθούμε εντελώς! Ειναι δυνατόν να έχουμε άμεσες αναβαθμίσεις όπως λένε αρκετοί και ακόμα ούτε στο ote.gr έχει βγεί ανακοίνωση, ούτε στο oteshop.gr έχουν αναπροσαρμοστεί οι τιμές;;;;!!!!

----------


## kyriakos7

καλημερα στο φορουμ!
τελικα να την κανω απο οτενετ σε conn-x ??? 
η να περιμενω την οτενετ ?  :Thinking:

----------


## gandrian

Dear all,

Εκανα χτες αίτηση 4Mbps - 22.50/m με δώρο ενσύρματο router, ακουστικά και κάμερα.
Σε 9 ημέρες θα έχω τη γραμμή (ελπίζω).

Καληνύχτα VIVODI.


---------------------------------
gandrian@panafonet.gr
---------------------------------

----------


## No-Name

22.50???

----------


## alfagamma

> 22.50???


Tο conn - x στα 1024 kbps θα πουλιέται 16,5 ευρώ (από 21,5 ευρώ) 
Η νέα τιμή για τα 2048 kbps θα είναι 19,5 ευρώ (από 29,5 ευρώ μείωση 33,9%) 
Στα 4096 kbps η νέα τιμή είναι 22,5 ευρώ (από 38,5 ευρώ μείωση 41,5%) 
και στα 8192 Μbps 26,9 ευρώ (από 48,5 ευρώ μείωση 44,5%) 
Θα παρέχεται ακόμη νέα ταχύτητα στα 24 Μbps με 29,9 ευρώ

που ειναι το παραξενο?

----------


## No-Name

A 24 νομζια ότι έγραψε....

ΓΡαψτε λάθος

----------


## alfagamma

Off Topic


 :Whistle:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wickerman

Είπα και εγώ να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται, σε αυτό που με ενδιέφερε εμένα μου είπαν ότι μόλις γίνει εγκριση τιμολογίου των νέων γραμμών η νέα τιμή ισχύει και για την 8αρα για τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες μιας και μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο και να δούμε και τι γίνεται με τις 24αρες δεν βλέπω να αναβαθμίζω την γραμμή μου. Πάντως σήμερα μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι είχαν επίσημη ανακοίνωση για τις νέες ταχύτητες απλά περιμένουν την εγκριση των τιμολογίων ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό.

----------


## Darkride24

Κι εγώ είμαι εγκλωβισμένος στη vivodi στα 4 Mbps (ΜαXx 10  :ROFL: ) με 25 ευρώ το μήνα και ένα χρόνο δέσμευση...
Ωραία...
Μπράβο στον οτέ πάντως

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Είπα και εγώ να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται, σε αυτό που με ενδιέφερε εμένα μου είπαν ότι μόλις γίνει εγκριση τιμολογίου των νέων γραμμών η νέα τιμή ισχύει και για την 8αρα για τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες μιας και μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο και να δούμε και τι γίνεται με τις 24αρες δεν βλέπω να αναβαθμίζω την γραμμή μου. Πάντως σήμερα μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι είχαν επίσημη ανακοίνωση για τις νέες ταχύτητες απλά περιμένουν την εγκριση των τιμολογίων ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό.


Καλημερα, οντος πιανεις καλα με τιν 8αρα? απλα σκεπτομαι να παω ισος στα 8 διοτι στα 24 θα γινει πανικως δεν ξερω, ελπιζο τα 8-24  να εχουν διαφορετικο δσλαμ ολοι ι ελλαδα θα παει για 24μπβσ

----------


## Νικαετός

Μόλις έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης την 8άρα Con-x σε 24. Ο υπάλληλος, μου εξήγησε πως παίρνει την αίτηση και αυτή μένει σε εκκρεμότητα έως ότου να τακτοποιηθεί - ενημερωθεί το σύστημα για τις 24άρες. 
Για καλό και για κακό μου είπε να ξανακαλέσω στο τέλος της εβδομάδας, αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι μέχρι τότε.

----------


## Talos82

> καλημερα στο φορουμ!
> τελικα να την κανω απο οτενετ σε conn-x ??? 
> η να περιμενω την οτενετ ?


Πάρε τηλέφωνο στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ρώτα τι μπορείς να κάνεις. Όπως ξαναγραψα πολλές σελίδες πριν, σε φίλο μου που έκανε ανανέωση ΟΤΕΝΕΤ του έδωσε τιμή αντιστοιχη με τις νέες του ΟΤΕ (λογικό, ίδιο μαγαζί), 18,5€ τα 2Mbit

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Μόλις έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης την 8άρα Con-x σε 24. Ο υπάλληλος, μου εξήγησε πως παίρνει την αίτηση και αυτή μένει σε εκκρεμότητα έως ότου να τακτοποιηθεί - ενημερωθεί το σύστημα για τις 24άρες. 
> Για καλό και για κακό μου είπε να ξανακαλέσω στο τέλος της εβδομάδας, αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι μέχρι τότε.


δεν εισαι ευχαριστιμενος με την 8αρα? δεν τα πιανεις?

----------


## geosoy

Απο σήμερα νομίζω είναι όλοι ενημερωμένοι στο 134.... :Clap: 
Μόλις έκανα την αναβάθμιση σε 24,με αναμονή ενεργοποίησης φυσικά...






Υ.Γ. Δεν δίνω και πολύ σημασια στις εξελίξεις της ADSL,και εντελώς τυχαια είχα κάνει αίτηση την παρασκευή που μας πέρασε για αναβάθμιση σε 8ΜΒ με 48 ευρώ....
Ευτυχώς που πρόλαβα τελικά και την ακύρωσα.... :One thumb up: 
Δεν μπορώ να σκευτώ πως θα νιώθουν τώρα αυτοι που έχουν κάνει ηδη αναβάθμιση με 48 ευρώ εδω και 2-3 μήνες....πάντως θα πρέπει να νιώθουν οτι ενέργισαν πολύ βιαστικά... :Smile:

----------


## LOUKAS32

για ποσο καιρο αναμονη? εαν παω στα 8 θα περιμενο λιγοτερο?

----------


## Νικαετός

> δεν εισαι ευχαριστιμενος με την 8αρα? δεν τα πιανεις?


Φυσικά και είμαι. Γιαυτό έκανα και την αναβάθμιση.   :Wink:

----------


## pkdan

Εγώ μόλις ανανέωσα την 4αρα σε 8αρα με 26,9

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Φυσικά και είμαι. Γιαυτό έκανα και την αναβάθμιση.


σορρυ για τα Ελληνικα μου παιδια....

ναι απλα σκεπτομαι οτι εφοσον εισαι καλα στα 8 εαν πας στα 24 μην χασεις σε αποδοση τελικα....εγω αυτο φοβαμαι οτι εαν παμε ολοι μαζι στα 24....πιτα...

----------


## stud1118

> Με πρόλαβες, κι εγώ τώρα είδα το post του Πύρρου και θα απαντούσα το ίδιο.
> 
> Το μέτωπο είναι ΟΤΕ από τη μία και Forthnet/HOL από την άλλη. Να προβλέψω ότι σύντομα θα δούμε χαζές αντιδιαφημίσεις όπως της HOL και από τη Forthnet; Οι υπόλοιποι είτε έχουν καεί από παλιά (Tellas-Vivodi), είτε ποτέ δεν κέρδισαν την εμπιστοσύνη (On), είτε είναι πολύ μικροί (Net1), είτε της πλάκας (Lannet).
> 
> Επειδή πάντα θα έβαζα shared, για λόγους αξιοπιστίας τηλεφωνίας, δηλαδή για μένα δεν υφίσταται θέμα παγίου, και επειδή λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης τα 8 είναι λίγο-πολύ το όριο, καταλαβαίνετε όλοι πού θα μείνω. Αν μεθαύριο ωριμάσει ο ανταγωνισμός και βγει και η μεγάλη κόκκινη με καθαρά σταθερή τηλεφωνία, θα το σκεφτώ για οριστική αποχώρηση από ΟΤΕ, μέχρι τότε...


ούτε η κόκκινη θα βάλει σταθερή τηλεφωνία. Για VoIP μέσω SIP πάει ή/και με VoIP μέσω H.248. Απλά στη δεύτερη περίπτωση νομίζεις ότι έχεις σταθερή τηλεφωνία, όπως και με τις HOL/4net.
Όπως και με τον OTE νομίζουμε ότι θα έχουμε 24 Mb, αλλά με τα μεγάλα crosstalk, όλοι μαζί (ΟΤΕ + εναλλακτικοί) θα πάμε για τρελούς αποσυγχρονισμούς. Το μόνο λόγο που θα έβλεπα να γύρναγα στον ΟΤΕ είναι αν οι γρήγοροι ρυθμοί εξυπηρέτησης και η σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό είναι τόσο καλύτεροι από το 50% παραπάνω κόστος που θα πρέπει να του σκάω κάθε μήνα.

Μόνη λύση για εναλλακτικούς να πάνε στον τοπικό υποβρόχο, όταν το επιτρέψει η ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## Strogg

Κι εγώ έκανα αίτηση πριν 3 ώρες και βλέπω πως έχει ηδη ενεργοποιηθεί η 24άρα!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Βλέπω youtube, κάνω download και ακόυω Internet radio....

----------


## bond

> Κι εγώ έκανα αίτηση πριν 3 ώρες και βλέπω πως έχει ηδη ενεργοποιηθεί η 24άρα!


Με τι upload? Ρε παιδια, 75 σελιδες thread με ΟΤΕικους και αντι-ΟΤΕικους, αλλοι εχουν κανει αιτηση, αλλου εχουν ηδη ενεργοποιηθει, ενας δεν ρωτησε/εμαθε ποιο ειναι το upload?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Κι εγώ έκανα αίτηση πριν 3 ώρες και βλέπω πως έχει ηδη ενεργοποιηθεί η 24άρα!  Βλέπω youtube, κάνω download και ακόυω Internet radio....


τι λες εσυ βρε?

----------


## Νικαετός

> Κι εγώ έκανα αίτηση πριν 3 ώρες και βλέπω πως έχει ηδη ενεργοποιηθεί η 24άρα!  Βλέπω youtube, κάνω download και ακόυω Internet radio....



?????? Είσαι σίγουρος?? 

(Αυτά τα κάναμε και με την 8άρα)

----------


## Strogg

Παιδιά, συγγνώμη για την πλάκα, αλλά δεν αντέχω να βλέπω ανυπόστατα posts που λένε πως έκαναν αναβάθμιση σε 24άρα με άιτηση σήμερα και ως αυτή τη στιγμή.

*ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!* Δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις για 24άρα, μόνο ως 8άρες....... Απο σήμερα αργά το απόγευμα, ή αύριο το πρωϊ οι αιτήσεις για 24άρες, ούτε προ-εγγραφές κάνουν. Αυτά για να μπαίνουν τα πράγματα στη θέση τους. 'Εχω πάρει 10 τηλέφωνα απο τις 8 το πρωϊ, και ΟΛΟΙ  στο 134 το ίδιο μου λένε.........

----------


## Νικαετός

Αιτήσεις δέχονται, αλλά σου εξηγούν πως δεν την προχωρούν μέχρι να πάρουν το ΟΚ.

----------


## Strogg

> Αιτήσεις δέχονται, αλλά σου εξηγούν πως δεν την προχωρούν μέχρι να πάρουν το ΟΚ.


Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν είναι όπως τα λες.....4 μήνες περιμένω αυτή τη μέρα, μίλησα με τις θέσεις 42, 113, 12, 39, 67 στο *134*, ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ αιτήσεις μέχρι να πάρουν το ΟΚ....ας πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο στις θέσεις αυτές να μου αποδείξει το αντίθετο.......

----------


## guzel

> Κι εγώ έκανα αίτηση πριν 3 ώρες και βλέπω πως έχει ηδη ενεργοποιηθεί η 24άρα!  Βλέπω youtube, κάνω download και ακόυω Internet radio....


οτι να ναι....

----------


## LOUKAS32

παιδια να σοβαρευτουμε¨)

----------


## geosoy

> για ποσο καιρο αναμονη? εαν παω στα 8 θα περιμενο λιγοτερο?


Περίπου μια με δυο εβδομάδες λένε ανάλογα το κέντρο και την περιοχή,αλλά....αν μιλάμε για μια το πολύ εβδομάδα διαφορά αξίζει να βάλεις 8 αντί 24???η μήπως τα 3 ευρώ παραπάμω ενοχλούν κάποιους?
Το οτι οι 24αρες δεν θα ειναι ποτέ φούλ αυτό ειναι σίγουρο....αλλά και με 12-15 να κατεβάζω..νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετά παραπάνω απο τα 7-8....

----------


## Archipelagos

Να κάνω και εγω μια χαζοερώτηση.

Αφού κάνουμε όλα αυτά με το 134, και γυρίσουμε τη συνδεση μας σε conx (πχ 1024) πως πληρώνουμε μετά?

Ανά μήνα με πιστωτική?
Πάνω στο λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ ανα 2μηνο?

----------


## Νικαετός

> Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν είναι όπως τα λες.....4 μήνες περιμένω αυτή τη μέρα, μίλησα με τις θέσεις 42, 113, 12, 39, 67 στο *134*, ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ αιτήσεις μέχρι να πάρουν το ΟΚ....ας πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο στις θέσεις αυτές να μου αποδείξει το αντίθετο.......


Διάβασες το ποστ μου? Είπα έκανα αίτηση ΣΗΜΕΡΑ από 8 σε 24 πριν από μισή περίπου ώρα.




> Να κάνω και εγω μια χαζοερώτηση.
> 
> Αφού κάνουμε όλα αυτά με το 134, και γυρίσουμε τη συνδεση μας σε conx (πχ 1024) πως πληρώνουμε μετά?
> 
> Ανά μήνα με πιστωτική?
> Πάνω στο λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ ανα 2μηνο?


Το con-x έρχεται ανά δίμηνο, πάνω στον λογαριασμο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Strogg

> Διάβασες το ποστ μου? Είπα έκανα αίτηση ΣΗΜΕΡΑ πριν από μισή περίπου ώρα.


To διάβασα το post σου προσεκτικότατα, γι'αυτό και ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο στο 134 όπου έλαβα την ίδια απάντηση....Τι να πω  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  εκτός αν λίγοι εκεί είναι ενημερωμένοι και οι υπόλοιποι δεν είναι, δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση.

Σε λίγα λεπτά βγαίνω απο το γραφείο μου και πάω γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη που είναι απο τα πλέον κεντρικά καταστήματα, θα επιστρέψω με λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## alany

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι χθες βράδυ έγινε αίτηση αναβ'αθμησης από 768Mb σε 2Mb σήμερα το πρωϊ συγχρονίστηκα στα 2 από τον ΟΤΕ μετ΄από δύο ώρες έκανε την αναβάθμιση η otenet και έπειτα από μία αποσύνδεση που έκανα εγώ για να μπωστην νέα ταχύτητα αμέσως μπήκα στα 2 Mb και μιλάμε για πραγματικά όχι φούμαρα. 

Όλα τα παραπάνω έγιναν στην σύνδεση του αδελφού μου. Με τα χίλια στον ΟΤΕ απλά ελεύθερα και γρήγορα.

Καλές γιορτές.

----------


## Archipelagos

> Το con-x έρχεται ανά δίμηνο, πάνω στον λογαριασμο του ΟΤΕ.


Ευχαριστω Νικαετέ  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

> To διάβασα το post σου προσεκτικότατα, γι'αυτό και ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο στο 134 όπου έλαβα την ίδια απάντηση....Τι να πω  εκτός αν λίγοι εκεί είναι ενημερωμένοι και οι υπόλοιποι δεν είναι, δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση.


Έχεις con-x?

----------


## green_park

upload στα 8 έχει 384 οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι στα 24 θα είναι πάλι τουλάχιστον τόσο.

----------


## shaq141a

> Επιβεβαιώνω ότι χθες βράδυ έγινε αίτηση αναβ'αθμησης από 768Mb σε 2Mb σήμερα το πρωϊ συγχρονίστηκα στα 2 από τον ΟΤΕ μετ΄από δύο ώρες έκανε την αναβάθμιση η otenet και έπειτα από μία αποσύνδεση που έκανα εγώ για να μπωστην νέα ταχύτητα αμέσως μπήκα στα 2 Mb και μιλάμε για πραγματικά όχι φούμαρα. 
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω έγιναν στην σύνδεση του αδελφού μου. Με τα χίλια στον ΟΤΕ απλά ελεύθερα και γρήγορα.
> 
> Καλές γιορτές.


Χμμμ. Πρέπει να εχει ενεργοποιηθεί το αυτόματο σύστημα

----------


## D_J_V

*Παρακαλώ ΟΛΟΥΣ τους χρήστες!*
ΟΣΟΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΓΙΟ (ΚΥΡΙΛΕ) ΜΗΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΕΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΥΣ ΒΙΒΟΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ...
ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΛΑΙΩΝ ΚΟΝΕΧΑΚΗΔΩΝ ΠΑΓΙΟΠΛΗΡΩΤΩΝ!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## pelopas1

τηλεφωνησα το πρωι γυρω στις 10, και μου ειπαν να τηλεφωνησω την αλλη ευδομαδα για αναβαθμιση απο 8 σε 24 mbps

τι γινεται ρε παιδια εδω? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## guzel

> Επιβεβαιώνω ότι χθες βράδυ έγινε αίτηση αναβ'αθμησης από 768Mb σε 2Mb σήμερα το πρωϊ συγχρονίστηκα στα 2 από τον ΟΤΕ μετ΄από δύο ώρες έκανε την αναβάθμιση η otenet και έπειτα από μία αποσύνδεση που έκανα εγώ για να μπωστην νέα ταχύτητα αμέσως μπήκα στα 2 Mb και μιλάμε για πραγματικά όχι φούμαρα. 
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω έγιναν στην σύνδεση του αδελφού μου. Με τα χίλια στον ΟΤΕ απλά ελεύθερα και γρήγορα.
> 
> Καλές γιορτές.


για δωσε μας ενα screenshot απο τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ σου

----------


## Strogg

> Έχεις con-x?


Ναι, έχω connex στο 1 mbps η οποία έχει λήξει το εξάμηνο εδώ και κάτι μήνες......

----------


## sdn

> Επιβεβαιώνω ότι χθες βράδυ έγινε αίτηση αναβ'αθμησης από 768Mb σε 2Mb σήμερα το πρωϊ συγχρονίστηκα στα 2 από τον ΟΤΕ μετ΄από δύο ώρες έκανε την αναβάθμιση η otenet και έπειτα από μία αποσύνδεση που έκανα εγώ για να μπωστην νέα ταχύτητα αμέσως μπήκα στα 2 Mb και μιλάμε για πραγματικά όχι φούμαρα. 
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω έγιναν στην σύνδεση του αδελφού μου. Με τα χίλια στον ΟΤΕ απλά ελεύθερα και γρήγορα.
> 
> Καλές γιορτές.



Αυτά να τα βλέπουν οι εναλλακτικοί.... Στην HOL ήθελαν 1 (ΕΝΑ) μήνα να με πάνε από τα 4 στα 6   :Thumb down: 
Ευτυχώς που η σύνδεση είναι πάρα πολύ καλή, με καλύτερο upload από τον ΟΤΕ και καλύτερες τιμές  :Smile:

----------


## guzel

> Αυτά να τα βλέπουν οι εναλλακτικοί.... Στην HOL ήθελαν 1 (ΕΝΑ) μήνα να με πάνε από τα 4 στα 6  
> Ευτυχώς που η σύνδεση είναι πάρα πολύ καλή, με καλύτερο upload από τον ΟΤΕ και καλύτερες τιμές


ξερω περιπτωση που εγινε μεταβαση σε μια ωρα στο ιδιοκτητο της hol  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

> τηλεφωνησα το πρωι γυρω στις 10, και μου ειπαν να τηλεφωνησω την αλλη ευδομαδα για αναβαθμιση απο 8 σε 24 mbps
> 
> τι γινεται ρε παιδια εδω?


pelopas1, και εμένα μου είπαν πως δεν είναι έτοιμοι, αλλά ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ την αίτηση. Απλά μου είπαν να ξαναπάρω την Παρασκευή για να δω την πορεία της. 

Σϊγουρα δεν είναι έτοιμοι ακόμα για τις 24άρες. (Δεν υπάρχουν στο σύστημα μου είπε το παλλικάρι). Τώρα τι να πω? Να έπεσα σε εξυπηρετικό υπάλληλο, ή σε άλλον που συμπλήρωσε την αίτηση και την "αρχειοθέτησε" στο recycle bin? 

Εγώ πάντως πήρα τηλέφωνο απλά να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να κάνω την αίτηση και αυτός μου είπε βεβαίως και μπορείτε.

----------


## Terrorist

Θα ακουστώ κλασσικός  :Laughing: 
Τελικά τι Upload θα έχουν τα 24 Mbit του Conn-x ξέρουμε ?

----------


## guzel

512   .

----------


## alany

> για δωσε μας ενα screenshot απο τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ σου


Modem Status 
 Connection Status  Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps) 256 
Ds Rate (Kbps) 2048 
US Margin 25 
DS Margin 29 
Trained Modulation GDMT  
LOS Errors 0 
DS Line Attenuation 17 
US Line Attenuation 27 
Path Mode Fast Path 


DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count  0 
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 0

----------


## Parrot

512 μονο ??? χαθηκε να το εχουν 1mbps ?  :RTFM:  :Evil:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## guzel

> Modem Status 
>  Connection Status  Connected 
> Us Rate (Kbps) 256 
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 2048 
> US Margin 25 
> DS Margin 29 
> Trained Modulation GDMT  
> LOS Errors 0 
> DS Line Attenuation 17 
> ...



οχι copy-paste αλλα κανε ενα printscreen αν μπορεις  :Wink:

----------


## risma

> 512 μονο ??? χαθηκε να το εχουν 1mbps ?


24576kbps /1024kbps.

----------


## teo_L20

Kαι αναβαθμιση απο τα 1024 που ημουν στα 2048 με Conn-X φυσικα!
Εμενα μου ηπαν 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες οτι θα χρειαστεί ελπίζω και λιγοτερο!
Για την εξυπηρετηση μου χρειαστηκαν μολις 9 λεπτα!Πρεπει να γινετε χαμος εκεί!
Ρωτησα και για τα 24 Mbps και μου ειπαν θελει μια προεργασια το θεμα και μαλλον θα γινονται αναβαθμισεις απο το τελος της βδομαδας!
Oσοι θελετε καντε σημερα την αναβαθμιση καθως οι ειδικες τιμες ισχουν απο ΧΘΕΣ!
Το λεω γιατι πλησιαζουνν Χριστούγεννα!

Let's see!

----------


## eranakis

ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!! Δέν είναι και το 8ο θαύμα...... η μήπως είναι; :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Πάντως σε εμένα απάντησαν το πρωί στο δεύτερο χτύπημα του τηλεφώνου....  :One thumb up:

----------


## guzel

καλυτερα πηγαινε στο https://my.otenet.gr/OTEnetSelfCare 

μετα Γενικές Πληροφορίες>Στοιχεία Υπηρεσίας και παρε ενα screenshot...

αν μπορουσε να το κανει και ο φιλος που ειπε οτι τον αναβαθμησαν σε 24 σε 1 ημερα... για να μην λεμε οτι θελουμε εδω μεσα

----------


## Νικαετός

> ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!! Δέν είναι και το 8ο θαύμα...... η μήπως είναι;


Αν κρίνουμε από το μέγεθος του thread σε 2 μέρες ...μάλλον για εκεί πάει !!

----------


## asterix

Κι εγώ πριν λίγο πήρα στο 134 και μου είπαν για 24 να πάρω το βράδυ ή αύριο! Ξαναρώτησα για αυτούς που δεν έχει τελειώσει το υποχρεωτικό εξάμηνο και μου είπε κανένα πρόβλημα οι αναβαθμίσεις γίνονται κανονικά. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι ορισμένοι βιάζεστε καλό είναι να περιμένουμε κανά δυο μέρες να βγουν και οι ανακοινώσεις να δούμε που πάμε. Αλλά θα μου πεις όταν έχεις το βάζο με το μέλι μπροστά σου δεν μπορεις να μην βουτήξεις το χερι σου  :Drunk:

----------


## geosoy

Τελικά όντως απ'οτι βλέπω εδω το 134 τα έχει μπερδέψει λίγο,προφανώς ούτε κα αυτοί περίμεναν την τόσο μεγάλη ανταπόκριση χωρίς να έχει γίνει ακόμα επίσημα γνωστό απο τον ΟΤΕ.....

----------


## RTouris

Με τις 2άρες είμαστε στα 256 upload...και με τις 4άρες το ίδιο; Γιατί όντως οι 8άρες είναι στα 384up...αλλά η ιδανική πλέον φαίνεται να είναι η 4άρα ΑΝ υποστηρίζει όμως 384, ειδάλλως πάμε για 8...

----------


## teo_L20

RTouris οπώς τα λες πρεπει να ειναι.Επρεπε να χτυπουσα και εγω μια 8αρα αλλα που να φερουν εδω στο καψοχώρι μας ADSL2+!

----------


## androu

ακόμα τπτ  στα 2mbit ακόμα είμαι. 

στο webselfcare γράφει μέχρι 8..

----------


## guzel

*δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι υπαρχει τετοια συγχυση .. τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. ο οτε παιρνει τις αιτησεις ..αμεσες ενεργοποιησεις θα εχουν για αρχη οι 2αρες 4αρες και η 8 αρες δλδ τα αιτηματα αυτα προωθουνται κανονικα ...24αρα μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει στα συστηματα του οτε. απλα οι υπαληλοι δεχονται τις αιτησεις και θα τις προωθησουν οταν εμφανιστει στο συστημα η 24αρα... ηρεμια*

........Auto merged post: guzel added 0 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........

η 8αρα θα εχει 384 upload και η 24αρα 512 μην τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## kmpatra

Κανενας που να ανεβηκε από 768 σε 1024 υπάρχει?  :Razz:

----------


## RTouris

Teo αν θυμάμαι καλά Νεάπολη, έτσι;

----------


## Νικαετός

Off Topic





> Teo αν θυμάμαι καλά Νεάπολη, έτσι;


Ρε gmt, από Βελβεντό δεν υπάρχει κανείς εδώ ??

----------


## teo_L20

Ρωτησα και αυτο φιλε kmpatra  στο 134 και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι το τελος της βδομαδας(ποιας αραγε????) θα αρχισουν οι αναβαθμίσεις!



Off Topic


		Rtouris: Νεαπολη ναι!Και αγωνιουμε να μας ερθει και το ποληποθητο ADSL2+ Ξεπερασαμε τις 150 ADSL συνδεσεις εδω!ΣΠΑΜΕ ΡΕΚΟΡ!!!! :Razz:

----------


## PhoiNiX

Επικοινώνησα 12:10 με 134 (Απάντηση σε 3 λεπτά  :One thumb up:   ) ,

  Ρώτησα αν δέχονται αιτήσεις για 24Mbit, το παλικάρι μου είπε να περιμένω για να ρωτήσει. Η Απάντηση ήταν καταφατική, αλλά με ενημέρωσε ότι η επεξεργασία των αιτήσεων θα ξεκινήσει από Δευτέρα.  :Worthy: 


  Σχετικά με το upload μου είπε ότι είναι 1024Kbit  (  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   )  . Επίσης, δεν υπάρχει κανένα όριο όγκου. Τέλος, είπε ότι τους έχουνε ενημερώσει ότι όπου (DSLAM) έχει 8Mbit διαθέσιμα, έχει και 24Mbit.  


  Αυτά από εμένα.  :Cool:

----------


## RTouris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ρε gmt, από Βελβεντό δεν υπάρχει κανείς εδώ ??


Στο φόρουμ μπορεί όχι, αλλά ξέρω χρήστες και μάλιστα εθισμένους προς τα εκει ;-) (στο Internet για να μη παρεξηγηθούμε)...

----------


## Νικαετός

Οκ. Τελικά από ότι φαίνεται από όσους επικοινωνήσαμε με το 134, οι 24άρες μάλλον θα έλθουν με τον Άγιο Βασίλη.  :Smile:

----------


## teo_L20

Πηρα νεο τηλεφωνο στο 134!
Λοιπον κι αλλα νεα!
Οσοι εχουν Conn-X talk να μην κανουν κλησεις αυτες τις 3-4 μερες της αναβαθμησης καθως δεν θα ισχυει αυτην την περιοδο. Με το που δουν νεο σημα μπορουν να ξαναμιλαν με τις ωρες(Για Talk Απεριοριστα μιλαω)!

----------


## guzel

τα 134 βλεπουν αυτες τις ταχυτητες S1->768/192, S2->1024/256, S3->2048/256, S4->4096/256, S5->8192/384 ..τα 24 δεν υπαρχουν ακομη . απλα εχουν οδηγια να παιρνουν τις αιτησεις για 24 και θα της προωθησουν οταν εμφανιστει στο συτημα η 24αρα.

δεν ξερω αλλα εχω την αισθηση οτι ο οτε πρωτα θα αναβαθμισει τις 768 και μετα θα προχωρησει στα 24. θα δουμε...

----------


## kyriakos7

πηρα την οτενετ τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι αυτοι ακομα δεν εχουν καμια ανακοινωση ωστε να αλλακουν τις τιμες τους. ενω στο conn-x ειναι κανονικα με τις καινουργιες

----------


## teo_L20

Μα οι νεες τιμες ισχυουν ΜΟΝΟ για το Conn-X!Μετα μαλλον θα ακολουθήσουν οι αλλοι παροχοι κτλ!

----------


## D_J_V

> Οκ. Τελικά από ότι φαίνεται από όσους επικοινωνήσαμε με το 134, οι 24άρες μάλλον θα έλθουν με τον Άγιο Βασίλη.


Να ξαναμαναρωτνήσω...
Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με τα κέντρα που υποστηρίζουν 8+ ταχύτητες??

----------


## RTouris

Σχετικά με τις κλάσεις επειδή πολύς κόσμος ρωτάει...Επιβεβαιωμένο από 134 μόλις:

1024/256
2048/256
4096/256
8192/384
24576/1024

Αυτά τα ολίγα

----------


## guzel

> Πηρα νεο τηλεφωνο στο 134!
> Λοιπον κι αλλα νεα!
> Οσοι εχουν Conn-X talk να μην κανουν κλησεις αυτες τις 3-4 μερες της αναβαθμησης καθως δεν θα ισχυει αυτην την περιοδο. Με το που δουν νεο σημα μπορουν να ξαναμιλαν με τις ωρες(Για Talk Απεριοριστα μιλαω)!


οριστε ? μεχρι να δουν νεο σημα ??? δλδ θα ειναι κομμενη η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη ?προφανως εννοει οτι οι κλησεις θα χρεωνονται

----------


## teo_L20

Thx RTouris!
Και επισης οσοι θελεουν τα 24 ας αρχισουν να κανουν τις αιτήσεις γιατι βλεπω να επεται μεγαλος αριθμος αιτησεων.Το λεω και για να μπουν και σε μια σειρα προτερεότητας!

----------


## guzel

> Σχετικά με τις κλάσεις επειδή πολύς κόσμος ρωτάει...Επιβεβαιωμένο από 134 μόλις:
> 
> 1024/256
> 2048/256
> 4096/256
> 8192/384
> 24576/1024
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα


την 24 αρα δεν την βλεπουν  :Wink:

----------


## teo_L20

> οριστε ? μεχρι να δουν νεο σημα ??? δλδ θα ειναι κομμενη η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη ?προφανως εννοει οτι οι κλησεις θα χρεωνονται


Δεν καταλαβαινεις την ρητορικη γλωσσα μου! :Whistle: 
Τεσπα!Αυτο ακριβως που ειπες εννοω. Δηλαδη κατα την διαρκεια της αναβαθμισης ΟΛΕΣ οι κλησεις θα χρεωνονται αφου ΞΑΝΑενεργοποιείεται το Conn-X.Aυτο εως οτου τα μοντεμ παρουν το νεο σημα της αναβαθμισμένης ταχυτητας!Καταλαβες τωρα? :Wink:

----------


## guzel

> Δεν καταλαβαινεις την ρητορικη γλωσσα μου!
> Τεσπα!Αυτο ακριβως που ειπες εννοω. Δηλαδη κατα την διαρκεια της αναβαθμισης ΟΛΕΣ οι κλησεις θα χρεωνονται αφου ΞΑΝΑενεργοποιείεται το Conn-X.Aυτο εως οτου τα μοντεμ παρουν το νεο σημα της αναβαθμισμένης ταχυτητας!Καταλαβες τωρα?




Off Topic


		ετσι οπως το ειπες πως να το καταλαβω. ακου εκει μεχρι να δουν νεο σημα. ο καθενας αυτο θα καταλαβαινε ,φιλικα

----------


## Bebis

Να θέσω μια σημαντική τεχνικής φύσεως ερώτηση. Αναφέρθηκε κάτι αρκετές σελίδες πιο πριν αλλά ποιος διαβάζει 80 σελίδες για να το βρει...

Όταν κατεβαζει με ρυθμό 8mbit, πόσο είναι το *απαραίτητο* upload? (acks κλπ)
Με 24?

----------


## riddle3

Μόλις πήρα και εγώ το 134 (Θέση 21) , και με ενημέρωσαν ότι για 24 από παρασκευή ή max δευτέρα θα δέχονται τις αιτήσεις.Όπως είπαν και οι προλαλήσαντες, τα παιδιά στο 134 έχουν κανονικά την ενημέρωση και τις καινούργιες τιμές και ήδη εξυπηρετούν τις αιτήσεις μέχρι τα 8, αλλά για 24 θέλει λίγο ακόμα χρόνο να ενημερωθεί το σύστημα.Ζήτησα προ-εγγραφή, αλλά μου είπε η κοπελιά πως αφού δεν έχουν τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα δεν μπορεί να γίνει καμία προεργασία.Εν αναμονή λοιπόν...

----------


## guzel

προλαβαινουν μεχρι την δευτερα να καταργησουν ολες τις 768 ? :Thinking:  :Whistle:

----------


## jimmakosx

Παιδιά μια βοήθεια. έχω 768 και σκέφτομαι να πάω στην 8άρα αλλά έχω attenuation 46 db. Σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα μπορώ να πιάσω μέχρι 8. To θέμα είναι θα τα πιάσω ή να κάνω αίτηση για 4άρα?

----------


## D_J_V

Ολα γίνονται αυτοματοποιημένα φίλε μου!!!
Δεν είναι κομπογιαννίτες!!!!!!!!!

----------


## guzel

> Ολα γίνονται αυτοματοποιημένα φίλε μου!!!
> Δεν είναι κομπογιαννίτες!!!!!!!!!


για αναλυσε μου λιγο το αυτοματοποιημενα. :Thinking: 

για το κομπογιαννιτες ουδεν σχολιο.

----------


## stud1118

> μπα δεν θα παρουμε
> 
> ........Auto merged post: guzel added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> τι να δωσει μωρε στα ιαπωνικα dslams 
> 
> προτιμαμε την ποιοτητα των cisco


κανείς μεγάλος δεν έχει DSLAM cisco. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν γερμανικά και γαλλικά και είδαμε προκοπή  τι να σου πω.... κάτσε να δούμε και τα κινέζικα του ΟΤΕ τι θα κάνουν τώρα που θα γεμίσουν με 24αρες, γιατί μπορεί να είναι μια από τα ίδια μπορεί όμως και όχι   :Razz:

----------


## guzel

τα cisco ειναι μακραν καλυτερα  :Wink:

----------


## makdimnik

> Σχετικά με τις κλάσεις επειδή πολύς κόσμος ρωτάει...Επιβεβαιωμένο από 134 μόλις:
> 
> 1024/256
> 2048/256
> 4096/256
> 8192/384
> 24576/1024
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα


 :One thumb up:  Επιβεβαιώνω, τα ίδια μου είπαν και εμένα. Μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση από 768 σε 1024. Πάντως ακόμα δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί για αν τα νέα τιμολόγια θα αρχίσουν από την στιγμή της αναβάθμισης ή ήδη ισχύουν από χθές.  :Smile:

----------


## pnikolo

Μολις μιλησα με 134 θεση 31 ακομα δεν παιρνουν αιτησεις για 24Mbps.Η αναβαθμιση θα κανει εως 10 μερες και το uload θα ειναι μαλλον 1024 αλλα δεν ειναι απολυτως σιγουρη γιατι δεν εχει υπευθυνη ενημερωση!Ωρα 12.45

----------


## Nekromayhem

> Σ
> 24576/1024


Eίσαι 100000% σίγουρος για το upload στην 24αρα ότι είναι 1 Mbit?

----------


## thanasis38

1200 post  χωρις να εχει γινει καποια επισημη ανακοινωση!!! φαντασου δηλαδη να υπηρχε και επισημη ανακοινωση.

----------


## No-Name

1024 ειναι το UP.

Η οτενετ επειδή δίνει ΑΡΥΣ δηλαδή χονδρική θα αργησει να βγάλει(σε καμια 15άρα μέρες) όποιος καίγεται παίρνει conn-x

Μαρέσει που οι περισσότεροι κράζατε τα 24 του ΟΤΕ αλλά έχει γίνει ήδη της καρα@@@ στο 134....

----------


## traderman

guzel το κουρασες παιδι μου.πνευμα αντιλογιας εισαι,δεν προσφερεις,κανε διαλειμα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> 1024 ειναι το UP.
> 
> Η οτενετ επειδή δίνει ΑΡΥΣ δηλαδή χονδρική θα αργησει να βγάλει(σε καμια 15άρα μέρες) όποιος καίγεται παίρνει conn-x
> 
> Μαρέσει που οι περισσότεροι κράζατε τα 24 του ΟΤΕ αλλά έχει γίνει ήδη της καρα@@@ στο 134....


οντος...πηρα τηλ και γινεται πανικος , εγω λεω να βαλετε εσεις ολοι και μετα εγω να δω και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης

----------


## No-Name

Θα περιμένω κανα μήνα για να είμαι ειλικρινής να περάσει το πρώτο κύμα στερημένων :Razz:  (humor βεβαίως βεβαίως)και μετά θα κάνω αίτηση :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> για δωσε μας ενα screenshot απο τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ σου





> οχι copy-paste αλλα κανε ενα printscreen αν μπορεις





> καλυτερα πηγαινε στο https://my.otenet.gr/OTEnetSelfCare 
> 
> μετα Γενικές Πληροφορίες>Στοιχεία Υπηρεσίας και παρε ενα screenshot...
> 
> αν μπορουσε να το κανει και ο φιλος που ειπε οτι τον αναβαθμησαν σε 24 σε 1 ημερα... για να μην λεμε οτι θελουμε εδω μεσα


Να σου πω, μπορείς να τον περάσεις και μια ανακρισούλα με βραστά αυγά στην μασχάλη για σιγουριά. ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή, αναβάθμιση σε 2048 έκανε ο άνθρωπος δεν του έβαλαν οπτική για να σου φαίνεται παράξενο ... 

*STAY ON TOPIC ....*  :Evil:

----------


## guzel

διαλειμα κανω... επειδη ειμαι σε σχολη πληροφορικης & τηλεπικοινωνιων και επειδη οι περισσοτεροι γνωστοι μου ειτε κανουν την πρακτικη τους στον οτε ειτε δουλευουν απλα στα 134/121 κλπ κατι παραπανω ξερω.... τεσπα.// θα καθομαι να ακουω εδω μεσα τον ενα να λεει εκανα αιτηση για 24αρα και σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε... ορισμενοι ειναι πραγματικα αστειοι..τι να πω... 

traderman εγω προσφερω στην πραγματικη ζωη μου οχι πισω απο μια οθονη  :Wink:  ισως και να εχεις δικιο αποσυρομαι..αδικα χαραμιζω το χρονο μου. καθιστε να ακουσετε ποσοι αλλοι θα ενεργοποιηθουν σημερα σε 24mbps... αντε γεια.. παω για διαβασμα

----------


## LOUKAS32

μην ασχολεισαι μαν.....εδω εχουμε αλλα θεματα καιγετε το 134¨)

----------


## pOLoS

Πριν λίγο μίλησα με 134 , περιμένω με email την αίτηση για μεταφορά από ΑΡΥΣ forthnet σε conx.


Αρχικά σκεφτόμουνα να πάω για 8mb αλλά θα θα πάω για 24 αν έχουν 1mb upload,

αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου  , στα πόσο λέτε να συγχρονίζω αν βάλω 24Mb ?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ωχ ωχ ωχ... Προβλέπεται να εξαφανίζεται το bandwidth κ θα το ψάχνουμε  :Razz: 
Ελπίζω να μην γίνει ότι έγινε με την αναβάθμηση ταχύτητας που είχε γίνει κάποτε..

........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC added 1 Minutes and 42 Seconds later........




> Πριν λίγο μίλησα με 134 , περιμένω με email την αίτηση για μεταφορά από ΑΡΥΣ forthnet σε conx.
> 
> 
> Αρχικά σκεφτόμουνα να πάω για 8mb αλλά θα θα πάω για 24 αν έχουν 1mb upload,
> 
> αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου  , στα πόσο λέτε να συγχρονίζω αν βάλω 24Mb ?


Πάρα πολύ καλά στατιστικά.
Θα κλειδώσεις σε πολύ υψηλή ταχύτητα. Προχώρα το και κάνε αίτηση.

----------


## difairy

παιδια ακομα κι αν εχει καποιος connx talk δε χρεωνεται τις μερες τις αναβαθμισεις.
Αλαξαν το συστημα τους και τωρα πλεον δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!το connx talk παραμενει ως εχει!

----------


## stud1118

> τα cisco ειναι μακραν καλυτερα


Η British Telecom για το νεό δίκτυο της BT21CN έχει βάλει DSLAM από την ίδια εταιρία που έχει βάλει και ο ΟΤΕ και σε διαβεβαιώ δεν είναι Cisco, ευτυχώς ούτε γερμανικά ούτε γαλλικά. 

Τα Cisco routers, switches είναι τα καλύτερα αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για DSLAMs. Πάντως με τέτοιο χαλκό, και από τον Άρη να είναι τα DSLAM το ίδιο χάλια 'εως 24αρα' γραμμή θα έχουμε πάνω κάτω όλοι. Μόνο στην τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση θα μπορεί να βγει καλύτερος, αν βγει.

----------


## LOUKAS32

μηπως να παω στα 8 να δω εαν τα σηκονει ι περιοχι μου παιδια? noise down =31 , Attenuation down=36

----------


## traderman

guzel συγνωμη για το αποτομο του λογου μου αλλα λογω ηλικιας σε βλεπω σαν παιδι μου.εκφρασου ελευθερα αλλα με τροπο επικοδομιτικο χωρις να κουραζεις τον διαλογο.καλημερα σου.

----------


## gregorisvas

Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 134 για να ρωτήσω για το αν θα προχωρήσει κανονικά η αίτηση μου για τα 24mbit ή θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να επίσημη ανακοίνωση πρώτα και μου απάντησε ένα παιδί οτι απο αύριο θα καταχωρηθεί στα συστήματα και σε 7-10 μέρες θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί..Είδωμεν..

----------


## saili

H προσφορά για το δωρεαν wifi ή web cam ισχύει με τις νεες τιμες?

----------


## Strogg

Λοιπόν, μόλις γύρισα απο κεντρικά ΟΤΕ στην Εμμ. Μπενάκη, κέντρο ΑΘήνας....

Πηγαίνω στο γραφείο όπου ήταν μια δεσποινίς (επικρατούσε απόλυτη ησυχία, δεν είχε κόσμο καθόλου) και γίνεται ο εξής διάλογος..

-Εχω conn-x και είμαι πλέον σε αορίστου, θα ήθελα μια αναβάθμιση στα 24 mbps.
-Ορίστε? Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα τέτοια ταχύτητα.
-Μίλησα αρκετές φορές με το 134 και υπάρχει , απλά δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις ακόμα. Για 8 mpbs μπορώ?
-Nαι φυσικά, αλλά δεν έχουμε ενημέρωση για νέες τιμές  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
-Αν πάρετε το 134 έχουν ενημερωθεί.
-Πρέπει να ενημερωθώ απο τον υφιστάμενο μου, όχι απο το 134  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
-Γεια σας
-Γειά σας  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## EvilHawk

Για τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σας και την θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα της έχουμε ειδικά threads & tutorials συνεχίστε εκεί, μην γεμίζετε με off topic μηνύματα το thread

----------


## Archipelagos

Μίλησα με 134, και μου είπαν περίπου αυτά που είπαν σε όλους σας.

Μέσα στους επόμενους 2 μήνες δεν θα υπάρχει γραμμή 768 αλλά το ελάχιστο θα είναι 1024.

16,5 ευρο το μήνα, τελική τιμή (με 6μηνη δέσμευση) για 1024 /256 μαζί με τον isp είναι νομίζω μια χαρά για μη απαιτητικούς χρήστες σαν εμένα  :Smile: 

Επίσης στο 134 η αναμονή ήταν ακριβώς 2 λεπτα και κάτι λίγα δευτερα....

----------


## pnikolo

> Λοιπόν, μόλις γύρισα απο κεντρικά ΟΤΕ στην Εμμ. Μπενάκη, κέντρο ΑΘήνας....
> 
> Πηγαίνω στο γραφείο όπου ήταν μια δεσποινίς (επικρατούσε απόλυτη ησυχία, δεν είχε κόσμο καθόλου) και γίνεται ο εξής διάλογος..
> 
> -Εχω conn-x και είμαι πλέον σε αορίστου, θα ήθελα μια αναβάθμιση στα 24 mbps.
> -Ορίστε? Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα τέτοια ταχύτητα.
> -Μίλησα αρκετές φορές με το 134 και υπάρχει , απλά δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις ακόμα. Για 8 mpbs μπορώ?
> -Nαι φυσικά, αλλά δεν έχουμε ενημέρωση για νέες τιμές 
> -Αν πάρετε το 134 έχουν ενημερωθεί.
> ...


Εαν ειπε υφισταμενο και οχι προϊσταμενο η γυναικα θα ηταν σε πληρη συγχιση!!! :Thinking:

----------


## D_J_V

> Πριν λίγο μίλησα με 134 , περιμένω με email την αίτηση για μεταφορά από ΑΡΥΣ forthnet σε conx.
> 
> 
> Αρχικά σκεφτόμουνα να πάω για 8mb αλλά θα θα πάω για 24 αν έχουν 1mb upload,
> 
> αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου  , στα πόσο λέτε να συγχρονίζω αν βάλω 24Mb ?


σορρυ αλλα κι εσύ όπως εγώ θα πρέπει να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ρούτερ...
δε σηκώνει πανω απο 8 παρα κάτι το 9105-9106...

----------


## shaq141a

> σορρυ αλλα κι εσύ όπως εγώ θα πρέπει να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ρούτερ...
> δε σηκώνει πανω απο 8 παρα κάτι το 9105-9106...


Υποστηρίζουν μέχρι 12 mbps με adsl2 (δεν υποστηρίζουν adsl2+).
Βεβαια καλύτερα να αλλάξει router.

----------


## alany

Λοιπόν έχω νέα. Τάξτε μου.



Για μπείτε λίγο εδώ και μετά πείτε ότι θέλετε.

----------


## herbal

Στην σελίδα του conn-x μπηκαν οι καινουργιες τιμες.Υπαρχει και η 24mpbs.Αναμενεται ο χαμός............

http://www.conn-x.gr/

Το upload στα 24mbps ειναι 1024!!!  Ετσι μπράβο.Στην Forthnet ακομα τυλιγουν τις πλαστελίνες........................

----------


## ownagE_

> Λοιπόν έχω νέα. Τάξτε μου.
> 
> 
> 
> Για μπείτε λίγο εδώ και μετά πείτε ότι θέλετε.




 :Worthy:

----------


## eranakis

> Στην σελίδα του conn-x μπηκαν οι καινουργιες τιμες.Υπαρχει και η 24mpbs.Αναμενεται ο χαμός............
> 
> http://www.conn-x.gr/
> 
> Το upload στα 24mbps ειναι 1024!!!  Ετσι μπράβο.Στην Forthnet ακομα τυλιγουν τις πλαστελίνες........................


Γιατί τόσο ...μένος ρε παιδιά; Tί  έχωμε να μοιράσουμε; Μετοχές;

----------


## Archipelagos

Τωρα το έφτιαξαν !!!

 :One thumb up:

----------


## thanasis38

Tα ανωτέρω τέλη δεν περιλαμβάνουν:

    * Τo κόστος για επιπλέον φίλτρα, πέραν του ενός, που τυχόν χρειαστείτε. Το πρώτο φίλτρο παρέχεται δωρεάν.
    * Tο πάγιο μηνιαίο τέλος της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ( PSTN ή ISDN - BRA ) με την αντίστοιχη χρονοχρέωση για τις τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις.

ε πες το μας να το καταλαβουμε.

----------


## pOLoS

στο τηλ μου λέει  οτ υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit, 2Mbit, 4Mbit, 8Mbit 

άρα μπορώ να βάλω και  24Mbit  ?

----------


## shaq141a

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αν βάλετε το τηλέφωνο σας στον wizard της κάλυψης, σας λέει οτι τα 24 είναι διαθέσιμα; Εμένα πάει μέχρι τα 8.

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> Tα ανωτέρω τέλη δεν περιλαμβάνουν:
> 
>     * Τo κόστος για επιπλέον φίλτρα, πέραν του ενός, που τυχόν χρειαστείτε. Το πρώτο φίλτρο παρέχεται δωρεάν.
>     * Tο πάγιο μηνιαίο τέλος της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ( PSTN ή ISDN - BRA ) με την αντίστοιχη χρονοχρέωση για τις τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις.
> 
> ε πες το μας να το καταλαβουμε.


Ο ΟΤΕ Φταίει   :ROFL:

----------


## Bebis

Αν παραγγείλω τώρα μια αναβάθμιση από 1024 σε 24mbps θα μου δωθεί και ενσύρματο *router* δωρεάν;

----------


## kmpatra

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αν βάλετε το τηλέφωνο σας στον wizard της κάλυψης, σας λέει οτι τα 24 είναι διαθέσιμα; Εμένα πάει μέχρι τα 8.


εφ'οσον υποστηρίζονται τα 4 και 8 mbps υποστηρίζονται και τα 24. Ειναι ethernet dslam τεχνολογίας adsl 2+  :Wink:  απλά δεν έχουν ενημερώσει ακόμα το wizard

----------


## thanasis38

δειτε και αυτο για να μη λετε γιατι δεν πιανετε 24

Οι τελικές ταχύτητες των συνδέσεων ADSL (1Mbps, 2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps και 24Mbps) δεν είναι εγγυημένες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ταχύτητες επηρεάζονται από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως την κίνηση του δικτύου τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή, την διαστασιοποίηση του δικτύου, την χωρητικότητα ζεύξης των παρόχων internet (ISPs) με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ κ.α. H τεχνολογία ADSL δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει δίκτυα με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες μεταφοράς δεδομένων που παρέχουν εγγυημένη ταχύτητα όπως μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, Hellascom, ΑΤΜ/Frame Relay κυκλώματα. Επισημαίνεται ακόμη ότι η ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο του Internet επηρεάζεται τόσο από τη χωρητικότητα της σύνδεσης των παρόχων περιεχομένου όσο και από τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν οι ISPs.
http://www.conn-x.gr/page_content.asp?id=1

----------


## BigBlack

> δειτε και αυτο για να μη λετε γιατι δεν πιανετε 24
> 
> Οι τελικές ταχύτητες των συνδέσεων ADSL (1Mbps, 2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps και 24Mbps) δεν είναι εγγυημένες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ταχύτητες επηρεάζονται από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως την κίνηση του δικτύου τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή, την διαστασιοποίηση του δικτύου, την χωρητικότητα ζεύξης των παρόχων internet (ISPs) με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ κ.α. H τεχνολογία ADSL δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει δίκτυα με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες μεταφοράς δεδομένων που παρέχουν εγγυημένη ταχύτητα όπως μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, Hellascom, ΑΤΜ/Frame Relay κυκλώματα. Επισημαίνεται ακόμη ότι η ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο του Internet επηρεάζεται τόσο από τη χωρητικότητα της σύνδεσης των παρόχων περιεχομένου όσο και από τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν οι ISPs.
> http://www.conn-x.gr/page_content.asp?id=1


Ε, θα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ :ROFL:

----------


## BlackCode

Μόλις επικοινώνησα με 134, η αίτηση για αναβάθμιση -από τα 8Mbit στα 24Mbit- έγινε κανονικά, οι ταχύτητες είναι *DL 24Mbit/Up 1Mbit* και η ενεργοποίηση το πολύ σε *5 εργάσιμες*.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## D_J_V

*ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΚΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ...*

----------


## johnmaroudas

παιδιά εγώ μένω στο δήμο λεχαινών ... στο adsl wizard της σελιδας conn-x Μου λέει : 



> Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit, 2Mbit


Ουτε 4 ουτε 8 ουτε 24 ..... που θα μάθω ΑΝ ποτέ αναβαθμιστούν οι ταχύτητες σε μας ?

και κάτι άλλο μπαινω στο internet με Forthnet Μεσω ΟΤΕ .. και ξέρω οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πόρτες..αν κανω αίτηση αναβαθμισης στα 2mb θα χριαστεί να πάω σε καινουργια πόρτα ή θα κρατισώ αυτη που έχω ? θα μου κοπεί καθόλου το internet ? αν ναι για πόσο ?

----------


## body125z

> Στην σελίδα του conn-x μπηκαν οι καινουργιες τιμες.Υπαρχει και η 24mpbs.Αναμενεται ο χαμός............
> 
> http://www.conn-x.gr/
> 
> Το upload στα 24mbps ειναι 1024!!!  Ετσι μπράβο.*Στην Forthnet ακομα τυλιγουν τις πλαστελίνες........................*


xaxax  κορυφαιος ελιωσα στο γελιο :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
αντε και παμε γερα με τις νεες ταχυτητες.... 
καλα χριστουγεννα στους εναλλακτικους :ROFL:

----------


## No-Name

Kάποιος έλεγε με σιγουριά για 512....τι κρίμα που ο ΟΤΕ ξύπνησε και δίνει 1024 upload. :Wink: 

Aναμένω να δούμε κατα πόσο καλές ειναι οι 24άρες. :One thumb up:

----------


## shaq141a

1mbit upload. Μια χαρά. Αντε περιμένουμε την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ να δούμε τι θα κάνει εμείς με το ondsl kit.

----------


## BigBlack

> παιδιά εγώ μένω στο δήμο λεχαινών ... στο adsl wizard της σελιδας conn-x Μου λέει : 
> 
> 
> Ουτε 4 ουτε 8 ουτε 24 ..... που θα μάθω ΑΝ ποτέ αναβαθμιστούν οι ταχύτητες σε μας ?
> 
> και κάτι άλλο μπαινω στο internet με Forthnet Μεσω ΟΤΕ .. και ξέρω οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πόρτες..αν κανω αίτηση αναβαθμισης στα 2mb θα χριαστεί να πάω σε καινουργια πόρτα ή θα κρατισώ αυτη που έχω ? θα μου κοπεί καθόλου το internet ? αν ναι για πόσο ?


Θα μείνεις στην ίδια πόρτα αν αυτή υποστηρίζει τα 2mbps, και το service δε θα διακοπεί καθόλου. Αν πρέπει να σου αλλάξουν πόρτα....άγνωστο

----------


## thanasis38

> Aναμένω να δούμε κατα πόσο καλές ειναι οι 24άρες.


κοντος ψαλμος αλληλουια :Whistle:

----------


## No-Name

> κοντος ψαλμος αλληλουια


Δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## body125z

ρε παιδες οι τιμες αυτες στο  site toy connx  ειναι με 6μηνη δεσμευση?
αν οχι ποσο ειναι αυτες του αοριστου?

----------


## globalnoise

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ για το 1Mbit upload. Να τα βλέπουν κάποιοι άλλοι αυτά.. Θα περιμένω και τον πρώτο ενεργοποιημένο στα εως 24 για να μάθω με τι path συγχρονίζει. Έτσι και ακούσω fast, ε ρε γλέντια.. :Razz:

----------


## jaguar13

> xaxax  κορυφαιος ελιωσα στο γελιο
> αντε και παμε γερα με τις νεες ταχυτητες.... 
> καλα χριστουγεννα στους εναλλακτικους


Καλά Χριστούγεννα και σε σας... :Razz: 
Η ουσία είναι ότι σε επαρχία θα ευνοηθούν πολλοί μέσω ΟΤΕ, καθως δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ.
 :One thumb up: 
Αλλά καλύτερα, να μείνετε στον ΟΤΕ (οι της Αθήνας, Θεσσαλονίκης και όπου αλλού έχουν κάλυψη οι εναλλακτικοί) γιατί με τους ρυθμούς που έχανε πελάτες ο ΟΤΕ θα μπλοκάρανε τα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών. :Clap: 

Άσε εμάς στους εναλλακτικούς που με ένα πάγιο έχουμε 16Mbps και απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και διεθνή και 2 γραμμές :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## shaq141a

> Καλά Χριστούγεννα και σε σας...
> Η ουσία είναι ότι σε επαρχία θα ευνοηθούν πολλοί μέσω ΟΤΕ, καθως δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ.
> 
> Αλλά καλύτερα, να μείνετε στον ΟΤΕ (οι της Αθήνας, Θεσσαλονίκης και όπου αλλού έχουν κάλυψη οι εναλλακτικοί) γιατί με τους ρυθμούς που έχανε πελάτες ο ΟΤΕ θα μπλοκάρανε τα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών.
> 
> Άσε εμάς στους εναλλακτικούς που με ένα πάγιο έχουμε 16Mbps και απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και διεθνή και 2 γραμμές


Και ποιος σου είπε οτι χρειαζομαι απεριοριστα τηλεφωνα στην Ελλάδα και σε όλον τον κόσμο;  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## thanasis38

> Καλά Χριστούγεννα και σε σας...
> Η ουσία είναι ότι σε επαρχία θα ευνοηθούν πολλοί μέσω ΟΤΕ, καθως δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ.
> 
> Αλλά καλύτερα, να μείνετε στον ΟΤΕ (οι της Αθήνας, Θεσσαλονίκης και όπου αλλού έχουν κάλυψη οι εναλλακτικοί) γιατί με τους ρυθμούς που έχανε πελάτες ο ΟΤΕ θα μπλοκάρανε τα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών.
> 
> Άσε εμάς στους εναλλακτικούς που με ένα πάγιο έχουμε 16Mbps και απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και διεθνή και 2 γραμμές


 :One thumb up:

----------


## smagaret

Ψυχραιμία....
Πήρα στο 134 και μου είπαν να μην κάνω αίτηση για αναβάθμιση (1024 σε 4096) ακόμα αλλά να περιμένω μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας, γιατί αλλιώς θα γίνει μπέρδεμα στις χρεώσεις του λογαριασμού. Θα χρεωθούν οι καινούριες τιμές αναδρομικά και μετά θα γίνει επιστροφή. Καλύτερα, λέει, να περιμένω μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας. Δεν το κατάλαβα και πολύ καλά.  
Τέλος πάντων θα  περιμένω μέχρι αύριο και θα ξαναπάρω. Τόσο καιρό ήμουν με 1024 δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος για 2-3 μέρες παραπάνω. 
Καλές γιορτές σε όλους με το ωραίο δώρο του ΟΤΕ!

----------


## Archipelagos

> ρε παιδες οι τιμες αυτες στο  site toy connx  ειναι με 6μηνη δεσμευση?
> αν οχι ποσο ειναι αυτες του αοριστου?


Ειναι με 6μηνη απ' ότι μου είπαν.

Μετα γίνονται αορίστου

Η τιμη δεν αλλάζει

----------


## body125z

> Καλά Χριστούγεννα και σε σας...
> Η ουσία είναι ότι σε επαρχία θα ευνοηθούν πολλοί μέσω ΟΤΕ, καθως δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ.
> 
> Αλλά καλύτερα, να μείνετε στον ΟΤΕ (οι της Αθήνας, Θεσσαλονίκης και όπου αλλού έχουν κάλυψη οι εναλλακτικοί) γιατί με τους ρυθμούς που έχανε πελάτες ο ΟΤΕ θα μπλοκάρανε τα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών.
> 
> Άσε εμάς στους εναλλακτικούς που με ένα πάγιο έχουμε 16Mbps και απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και διεθνή και 2 γραμμές


φιλε μου προσωπικα πιστευω οτι για εσενα στην Αθηνα συμφερει ο εναλλακτικος..
επαρχια ομως που δε προκειται να δουμε εναλλακτικο ο ΟΤΕ ειναι μια χαρα..
κ να πω την αληθεια μονο ιντερνετ χρειαζομαι ουτε τζαμπα υπεραστικα ουτε διεθνη..
οσο για τα δικτυα  ειμαι πολυ περιεργος να δω ποτε θα μπλοκαρουν(του ΟΤΕ μιλαω..)
ας ελπισουμε οι μικρες κλασεις (1024) να μη μπουκωσουν... :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: body125z added 1 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........




> Ειναι με 6μηνη απ' ότι μου είπαν.
> 
> Μετα γίνονται αορίστου
> 
> Η τιμη δεν αλλάζει


οκ φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## lazarefa

Μόλις μίλησα με το 134, θέση 51. Ένας ευγενικός νεαρός μου είπε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει περασμένη στο σύστημά τους την 24άρα και μπορεί να προχωρήσει αίτηση μόνο έως 8άρα, αλλά εάν πάρω Παρασκευή τηλέφωνο στο 134 είναι σχεδόν βέβαιος πως θα μπορούν να δεχτούν αίτηση για 24άρα. Με διαβεβαίωσε πως υφίσταται η 24άρα (αλλοίμονο :Smile: ), αλλά απλά δεν μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή να καταχωριστεί τέτοια αίτηση προς το Conn-X. Αυτά...

----------


## BlackCode

> ρε παιδες οι τιμες αυτες στο  site toy connx  ειναι με 6μηνη δεσμευση?
> αν οχι ποσο ειναι αυτες του αοριστου?




Εμένα πάντως για την αναβάθμιση μου είπανε πως υπάρχει *6μηνη δέσμευση* (Conn-X), αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν με απασχολεί. 

Σημασία έχει να λειτουργεί σωστά το σύστημα  :Wink:

----------


## dimis04

Για την 24αρα ποιο router μου προτείνετε απο αυτά που δίνει? Για ethernet πάντα.

To pirelli που μου έχει ξεμείνει, κάνει? ή είναι κλειδωμένο?

----------


## Tolisg

Στο Μαρκοπουλο που παει προς Ωρωπο εισαι? Γιατι αν ναι, απο οτι ξερω η DSLAM Αφιδνων δεν μπορει να προσφερει ακομα πανω απο 2mbits ;-(

----------


## makdimnik

> Αν παραγγείλω τώρα μια αναβάθμιση από 1024 σε 24mbps θα μου δωθεί και ενσύρματο *router* δωρεάν;


Δεν δικαιούσαι την προσφορά διότι δεν απευθύνεται σε υφιστάμενους πελάτες. Μόνη λύση να διακόψεις την ήδη υπάρχουσα και να κάνεις αίτηση ως νέος πελάτης κάτι που μάλλον θα σε οδηγήσει σε ταλαιπωρία και χαμένο χρόνο...

----------


## Archipelagos

Κατ' αρχήν αν δουλευαν σωστά οι εναλλακτικοί ο ΟΤΕ στη Αθήνα και όπου αλλου ειχαν ιδιόκτητα οι πάροχοι, δεν θα σταυρωνε πελάτη.

Ψάχνω εδω και καιρό να βρω κάποιον ευχαριστημένο με εναλλακτικο στην περιοχή μου, και δεν απαντά κανένας.

Αυτή τη στιγμη πληρώνω 17,5 το μηνα στον ΟΤΕ και 10 στην ΗΟΛ. (λόγω ετησιας από πέρισυ)
Οι προσπάθειες μου να επικοινωνήσω με την ΤΥ στην ΗΟΛ τον τελευταιο χρόνο, είναι άκαρπες.
Γιατί αν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις 1 ωρα για να σου πει κάποιος αυτά που ήδη ξέρεις (ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα) να την χε... τέτοια ΤΥ...
Στο νησί που περνάω μεγάλο χρονικο διάστημα, δεν έχει εναλλακτικους....

Άρα χαίρομαι και λέω μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ, που έστω και μετά από τόσο καιρό, προσφέρει προσιτές τιμές στον κόσμο.

Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο διμοφιλής τυπος, δεν έχω 1000 φίλους σε όλο τον κόσμο, σαν εκεινον στην διαφημιση της 4νετ για να μιλάω μαζί τους όλη μέρα.

Όσοι έχετε εναλλακτικους και είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι, μπράβο σας.  :Smile:

----------


## m2040

Να τολμήσω να κάνω μια ερώτηση  και συγνώμη αν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί 

Οι έχοντες ήδη conn-x που ΔΕΝ έχουν συμπληρώσει 6μηνο τι τέλη θα πληρώνουν; Αυτά που συμφώνησαν κατά την υπογραφή της σύμβασης τους ή αυτά που αναπροσαρμόστηκαν σήμερα;

Γιατί διαβάζοντας τους ειδικούς όρους αναφέρεται: >>Τα μηνιαία τέλη της ADSL πρόσβασης και της OnDSL σύνδεσης θα είναι σταθερά για διάστημα 12  μηνών.<<

Αυτό σημαίνει σύμφωνα με τη σύμβαση ότι μια σύνδεση π.χ 1024 με 21,50 ευρώ θα έχει εγγυημένη σταθερή τιμή για τους επόμενους 12 μήνες.   

Η μόνη περίπτωση σύμφωνα πάντοτε με τους όρους της σύμβασης να αναπροσαρμοστεί η τιμή είναι να γίνει μεταβολή τής σύνδεσης [ μόνο προς τα πάνω πριν την πάροδο του εξαμήνου και ελεύθερα μετα την πάροδο του 6 μηνου έως το 12 μηνο ].
Σε περίπτωση πάλι που γίνει πριν από την πάροδο του εξαμήνου μεταβολή [ανα-βάθμιση ] σύμφωνα με την εκάστοτε ισχύουσα προσφορά τότε η δέσμευση του 6μηνου για υποχρεωτική παραμονή [και του 12μηνου όσον αφορά τη σταθερότητα της τιμής ] γίνεται από την αρχή.
Όπως προκύπτει λοιπόν από τη σύμβαση όσοι δεν κάνουν μεταβολή της σύνδεσης θα πληρώνουν αυτά που υπέγραψαν στη σύμβαση και όχι τις τιμές της σημερινής προσφοράς. 
Έχει μήπως κάποιος άλλος πληροφόρηση για αυτόματη μεταφορά των υπαρχουσών συνδέσεων στο νέο τιμολόγιο ή ισχύουν όσα αναφέρονται στη σύμβαση;

----------


## jimmakosx

Παίδες εγώ μόλις έκανα αίτηση από 768 με isp forthnet σε conn-x talk 4096 γιατί δεν ξέρω αν σηκώνει παραπάνω η γραμμή μου. Μου είπαν σε 10 μέρες ότι θα είμαι έτοιμος και μου έδωσαν και δώρο το speedtouch 535. :Razz:  :Wink:  :One thumb up:  Πάμε δυνατά!!!! :Cool:

----------


## D_J_V

*DAS EMPIRE STRIKES BACK!!!*

----------


## ownagE_

> Να τολμήσω να κάνω μια ερώτηση  και συγνώμη αν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί 
> 
> Οι έχοντες ήδη conn-x που ΔΕΝ έχουν συμπληρώσει 6μηνο τι τέλη θα πληρώνουν; Αυτά που συμφώνησαν κατά την υπογραφή της σύμβασης τους ή αυτά που αναπροσαρμόστηκαν σήμερα;



Στο 134 μου ειπαν οτι η τιμη θα αλλαξει.
Δηλαδη θα πληρωνουν την νεα τιμη.
Κατα ποσο ισχυει δεν ξερω.

----------


## pOLoS

θα κάνω μεταφορά από forthnet ΑΡΥΣ σε con-x , δικαιούμαι δωρεών router η όχι ?

----------


## mad5381

Με otenet ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται;

----------


## karetsos

να ρωτήσω λίγο:

σε "μεγάλες ταχύτητες" π.χ. πάνω απο 4 κτλ, τα απλά modem θα συγχρονίζουν;

ακόμη τα router θα δουλεύουν στα 24;

ξέρεις κανείς σίγουρα κάποια λίστα με modem/router με τα αντίστοιχα όρια σύνδεσης;

----------


## body125z

> *Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο διμοφιλής τυπος, δεν έχω 1000 φίλους σε όλο τον κόσμο, σαν εκεινον στην διαφημιση της 4νετ για να μιλάω μαζί τους όλη μέρα.*


ανα μπραβο  σωστος ο φιλος..
οι εναλλακτικοι προσφερουν καπιοα πραματα ξεροντας οτι οι περισοτεροι δε θα τα χρησιμοποιησουν... ποσοι εχουν φιλους στην αμερικη αγγλια που τοσο θατους τηλεφωνησουν...πιστευω η μειονοτητα..ετσι κ αλλιως οι περισοτεροι και για τις εθνικες μας κλησεις,βλεπε φιλαρακια,γονεις στα κινητα περνουμε απο τα κινητα...
και τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ που εχω(*πληρωνω φυσικα παγιο* :ROFL:  ποτε δε ξεπερασα τα 5Ε σε κλησεις

----------


## 2048dsl

> Λοιπόν έχω νέα. Τάξτε μου.
> 
> 
> 
> Για μπείτε λίγο εδώ και μετά πείτε ότι θέλετε.


 :Worthy:

----------


## makdimnik

Βγήκε ανακοίνωση στην Ναυτεμπορική...

ΟΤΕ: Μείωση τιμών έως 44,5% στο conn-x



_Νέες χαμηλότερες τιμές, έως και 44,5% ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ [OTEr.AT] Σχετικά άρθρα για το conn-x. Οι νέες τιμές έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ από 17/12/2007 και αφορούν τόσο τους νέους όσο και τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες.

Επίσης, ο ΟΤΕ θα προχωρήσει δωρεάν στη σταδιακή αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας 768/192 Kbps σε 1024/256. Από 17/12/2007, όλοι οι πελάτες της ταχύτητας 1024/256 τιμολογούνται με τη νέα τιμή που είναι 16,50€.

Ο ΟΤΕ ανακοίνωσε επίσης τη διάθεση μιας νέας ακόμα μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας, έως 24 Mbps, στην τιμή των 29,90€.

Η νέα ταχύτητα έως 24 Mbps είναι διαθέσιμη στην Αθήνα, τη Θεσσαλονίκη, τα μεγαλύτερα αστικά κέντρα της χώρας, μεταξύ των οποίων Πάτρα, Ιωάννινα, Ηράκλειο, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Λάρισα, Βόλος, Καβάλα, Ξάνθη, Κομοτηνή, καθώς και σε 35 ακόμα πόλεις. Σταδιακά προβλέπεται η διάθεσή της σε ακόμα περισσότερες πόλεις πανελλαδικά.

_
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...18/1453852.htm

----------


## stred

Μόλις έκανα αίτηση στο 134 για conn-x 2mbit απο ΑΡΥΣ 768.. ενας ευγενέστατος νεαρός μου είπε μέχρι το απόγευμα θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί οι νέα ταχύτητα και να πάρω να μου πούν τους κωδικούς.. 
είναι φυσιολογικό τόσο γρήγορα?
μήπως κατάλαβε λάθος και με πήγε στο ΑΡΥΣ 2048? 
λέτε να ξαναπάρω τηλ.?
εγω για cοnn-x του είχα πει αλλά μόνο στην αρχή της συνομιλίας.

EDIT/ 
Τωρα που το σκέφτομαι πιο ψύχραιμα αν με πήγαινε στο ΑΡΥΣ 2048 δε θα μου έλεγε να πάρω να μου πεί τους κωδικούς.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Για την 24αρα ποιο router μου προτείνετε απο αυτά που δίνει? Για ethernet πάντα.
> 
> To pirelli που μου έχει ξεμείνει, κάνει? ή είναι κλειδωμένο?


απο ολα τα θα σου προτεινα να βρεις SAGEM 1500WG


ΥΓ παρεμπιπτοντως μιας που το Θυμιθηκα:
Ε:ΕΛΑ ΑΛΕΚΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΤΟ UPLOAD ΣΤΗΝ 24Mbps ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ?
A: 1024 
E:ΜΠΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ  ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΓΙΟ ΟΤΕ ME TΙΠΟΤΑ :Whistle:

----------


## PhoiNiX

> Στο 134 μου ειπαν οτι η τιμη θα αλλαξει.
> Δηλαδη θα πληρωνουν την νεα τιμη.
> Κατα ποσο ισχυει δεν ξερω.



 Όταν έκανα αίτηση για 24Μβιτ ρώτησα αν παρέμενα σε αυτή τη κατάσταση που είμαι τώρα αν θα πλήρωνα με τα νέα τιμολόγια. Μου ξεκαθάρισαν (134) οτι θα χρεωνόμουνα με τα νέα αλλά μετά από ενα μήνα, μέχρι να ενημερωθεί το λογιστικό τους σύστημα.

----------


## vakis78

Εμενα πάντως, πριν 2 λεπτά, η θέση 50, μου είπε ότι η "24αρα" θα είναι διαθέσιμη στο σύστημα τους από το νέο έτος. Ναι μεν έχει εγκριθεί αλλά δεν μπορούν ακόμα να την δώσουν.

Τώρα τι να πω?

Το 585i θα σηκώνει την 24αρα?

----------


## ownagE_

> Όταν έκανα αίτηση για 24Μβιτ ρώτησα αν παρέμενα σε αυτή τη κατάσταση που είμαι τώρα αν θα πλήρωνα με τα νέα τιμολόγια. Μου ξεκαθάρισαν (134) οτι θα χρεωνόμουνα με τα νέα αλλά μετά από ενα μήνα, μέχρι να ενημερωθεί το λογιστικό τους σύστημα.



Οκ.
Εξ'αλλου το αναφερει και το αρθρο της naftemporikis.
Ισχυουν και για υφισταμενους πελατες.
Παρα πολυ καλα.
Μεσα στη βδομαδα αιτηση για 24 λοιπον  :Razz:

----------


## pOLoS

από όλα τα  router που έχει εδώ ποιο δίνουν δώρο ?

http://www.conn-x.gr/pricelist.asp

----------


## papail

Παιδιά μόλις επέστρεψα από την δουλειά μου (oteshop) και σας αναφέρω την επίσημη ενημέρωση που έχουν τα καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ:
1.Οι επίσημες ανακοινώσεις ίσως γίνουν την Δευτέρα
2.Παρόλα αυτά οι τιμές ισχύουν από τις 17/12/2007
3.Τα upload είναι 1024/256, 2048/256 , 4096/256 , 8192/384 24576/1024
4.Οι νέες τιμές θα ιχύουν ΚΑΙ για τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΣ αν έχουν δέσμευση ή όχι.

----------


## Anonyma

> Μόλις έκανα αίτηση στο 134 για conn-x 2mbit απο ΑΡΥΣ 768.. ενας ευγενέστατος νεαρός μου είπε μέχρι το απόγευμα θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί οι νέα ταχύτητα και να πάρω να μου πούν τους κωδικούς.. 
> είναι φυσιολογικό τόσο γρήγορα?


Εγώ σήμερα πρωί έκανα αίτηση από σκέτη γραμμή ADSL 768 σε conn-x 1024, και μου είπαν, ότι θα μου στείλουν το πακέτο εντός 5 εργάσιμων (με ενδεχόμενη καθυστέρηση λόγω γιορτών.....), και μαζί και τους κωδικούς κλπ. Καμία λέξη για απόγευμα, τηλεφωνικά κλπ. Να τους πάρω ξανά  :Thinking: 

 Μετά μου είπε και η κοπέλα (που δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα ενήμερη  / όταν ρώτησα για τις καινούργιες τιμές πρώτο έπρεπε να ρωτήσει.....) ότι πρώτο πρέπει να κάνω και αποδύνσεση από τον πάροχό μου. Της είπα ότι έχω την γραμμή εγώ, όχι μέσω παρόχου, αλλά δεν ήτανε πολύ σαφώς στην απάντηση τί ισχύει τώρα....

----------


## ownagE_

> Παιδιά μόλις επέστρεψα από την δουλειά μου (oteshop) και σας αναφέρω την επίσημη ενημέρωση που έχουν τα καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ:
> 1.Οι επίσημες ανακοινώσεις ίσως γίνουν την Δευτέρα
> 2.Παρόλα αυτά οι τιμές ισχύουν από τις 17/12/2007
> 3.Τα upload είναι 1024/256, 2048/256 , 4096/256 , 8192/384 24576/1024
> 4.Οι νέες τιμές θα ιχύουν ΚΑΙ για τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΣ αν έχουν δέσμευση ή όχι.



Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση  :Smile:

----------


## shaq141a

> Παιδιά μόλις επέστρεψα από την δουλειά μου (oteshop) και σας αναφέρω την επίσημη ενημέρωση που έχουν τα καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ:
> 1.Οι επίσημες ανακοινώσεις ίσως γίνουν την Δευτέρα
> 2.Παρόλα αυτά οι τιμές ισχύουν από τις 17/12/2007
> 3.Τα upload είναι 1024/256, 2048/256 , 4096/256 , 8192/384 24576/1024
> 4.Οι νέες τιμές θα ιχύουν ΚΑΙ για τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΣ αν έχουν δέσμευση ή όχι.


Ξέρεις τίποτα για το τι παίζει με τους κατόχους ondsl kit ;

----------


## papail

Δυστυχώς η OTENET , παραδοσιακά αργεί κάπως στην ανακοίνωση νέων τιμολογίων.

----------


## Strogg

> Εμενα πάντως, πριν 2 λεπτά, η θέση 50, μου είπε ότι η "24αρα" θα είναι διαθέσιμη στο σύστημα τους από το νέο έτος. Ναι μεν έχει εγκριθεί αλλά δεν μπορούν ακόμα να την δώσουν.
> 
> Τώρα τι να πω?
> 
> Το 585i θα σηκώνει την 24αρα?


Eπιτέλους ένας λέει με ποιον μίλησε και τι του είπε! Κι άλλος πριν είπε αυτό που έλεγα εγώ απο τις 8 το πρωϊ, πως ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ αιτήσεις για 24άρα. Οι εκτιμήσεις του τηλεφωνητή όμως στην θέση 50 για νέο έτος είναι άστοχη, ίσως και απο σήμερα το απόγευμα να γίνονται δεκτές οι 24άρες.

Εγώ προσωπικά πάω να παρω το απόγευμα το Linksys wag200 που κάνει για 24άρα.  :Cool:

----------


## rho

Δελτίο Τύπου: *ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΣΤΟ conn-x ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 44,5% ΚΑΙ ΝΕΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΕΩΣ 24 Mbps*

•	Νέες μειωμένες τιμές για όλους τους πελάτες
•	Δωρεάν αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας 768 Kbps σε 1024 Kbps με νέα τιμή 16,50€
•	Νέα ταχύτητα έως 24 Mbps με 29,90€ το μήνα

Αθήνα, 18 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 – Νέες χαμηλότερες τιμές, *έως και 44,5%* ανακοινώνει ο ΟΤΕ για το *conn-x.* Οι νέες τιμές έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ από 17/12/2007 και αφορούν τόσο τους νέους όσο και τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες.

Επίσης, ο ΟΤΕ θα προχωρήσει *δωρεάν στη σταδιακή αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας 768/192 Kbps σε 1024/256*. Από 17/12/2007, όλοι οι πελάτες της ταχύτητας 1024/256 τιμολογούνται με τη νέα τιμή που είναι 16,50€.

Ταυτόχρονα, ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει τη διάθεση μιας *νέας ακόμα μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας, έως 24 Mbps, στην τιμή των 29,90€.*

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, οι νέες τιμές στα πακέτα conn-x που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ διαμορφώνονται ως εξής: 

768 / 19218,50 €1024 / 25616,50 €-10,81%1024 / 25621,50 €1024 / 25616,50 €-23,26%2048 / 25629,50 €2048 / 25619,50 €-33,90%4096 / 25638,50 €4096 / 25622,50 €-41,56%8192 / 38448,50 €8192 / 38426,90 €-44,54%--έως 24576 / 102429,90 €Νέα ταχύτητα
Οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 19%

*Η νέα ταχύτητα έως 24 Mbps είναι διαθέσιμη στην Αθήνα, τη Θεσσαλονίκη, τα μεγαλύτερα αστικά κέντρα της χώρας, μεταξύ των οποίων Πάτρα, Ιωάννινα, Ηράκλειο, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Λάρισα, Βόλος, Καβάλα, Ξάνθη, Κομοτηνή, καθώς και σε 35 ακόμα πόλεις. Σταδιακά προβλέπεται η διάθεσή της σε ακόμα περισσότερες πόλεις πανελλαδικά.*

Για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των ενδιαφερομένων, καθένας μπορεί να ελέγξει εάν η νέα ταχύτητα είναι διαθέσιμη στην περιοχή του μέσω της «μηχανής αναζήτησης διαθεσιμότητας ADSL» που υπάρχει στις ηλεκτρονικές διευθύνσεις www.oteshop.gr και www.conn-x.gr.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι, μέσα στο 2007, ο ΟΤΕ προχώρησε άλλες δύο φορές σε μειώσεις τιμών, τον Μάιο και τον Φεβρουάριο.

Η παροχή ακόμη μεγαλύτερων ADSL ταχυτήτων και ακόμη ανταγωνιστικότερων τιμών για όλους, με την ποιότητα του ΟΤΕ, αποτελεί ένα ακόμα βήμα στο δρόμο για τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας στη Ελλάδα και την σύγκλιση της χώρας με τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους της.

----------


## Viper

> Ξέρεις τίποτα για το τι παίζει με τους κατόχους ondsl kit ;


Παντα πρωτα βγαζει το connex προσφορα και μετα ακολουθει και η otenet με το ondsl kit. Λογικα σε μερικες μερες ή (λογω εορτων) απο το νεο ετος .

----------


## Strogg

> Μόλις μίλησα με το 134, θέση 51. Ένας ευγενικός νεαρός μου είπε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει περασμένη στο σύστημά τους την 24άρα και μπορεί να προχωρήσει αίτηση μόνο έως 8άρα, αλλά εάν πάρω Παρασκευή τηλέφωνο στο 134 είναι σχεδόν βέβαιος πως θα μπορούν να δεχτούν αίτηση για 24άρα. Με διαβεβαίωσε πως υφίσταται η 24άρα (αλλοίμονο), αλλά απλά δεν μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή να καταχωριστεί τέτοια αίτηση προς το Conn-X. Αυτά...


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## papail

> Μόλις έκανα αίτηση στο 134 για conn-x 2mbit απο ΑΡΥΣ 768.. ενας ευγενέστατος νεαρός μου είπε μέχρι το απόγευμα θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί οι νέα ταχύτητα και να πάρω να μου πούν τους κωδικούς.. 
> είναι φυσιολογικό τόσο γρήγορα?
> μήπως κατάλαβε λάθος και με πήγε στο ΑΡΥΣ 2048? 
> λέτε να ξαναπάρω τηλ.?
> εγω για cοnn-x του είχα πει αλλά μόνο στην αρχή της συνομιλίας.
> 
> EDIT/ 
> Τωρα που το σκέφτομαι πιο ψύχραιμα αν με πήγαινε στο ΑΡΥΣ 2048 δε θα μου έλεγε να πάρω να μου πεί τους κωδικούς.


Αυτό είναι το φυσιλογικό.Το σύστημα για να κάνει την μετατροπή σε από ΑΡΥΣ (οπιουδήποτε παρόχου )σε  connx , χρειάζεται το πολύ μισή ώρα.Δηλαδή αν έκανες την μετατροπή σε oteshop , θα σου δίνανε και τους κωδικούς και μέχρι να πας σπιτι σου θα έιχες connx

----------


## katafitos

Μολις εκανα αιτηση  αναβαθμισης απο 2 σε 8 στο 134. 

Αλλα η κοπελα μου ειπε οτι θα αναβαθμιστουμε ολοι μια κλαση παραπανω και θα ολοκληρωθει σε 2 μηνες η αναβαθμιση  :Thinking:

----------


## mpregos

> ανα μπραβο  σωστος ο φιλος..
> οι εναλλακτικοι προσφερουν καπιοα πραματα ξεροντας οτι οι περισοτεροι δε θα τα χρησιμοποιησουν... ποσοι εχουν φιλους στην αμερικη αγγλια που τοσο θατους τηλεφωνησουν...πιστευω η μειονοτητα..ετσι κ αλλιως οι περισοτεροι και για τις εθνικες μας κλησεις,βλεπε φιλαρακια,γονεις στα κινητα περνουμε απο τα κινητα...
> και τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ που εχω(*πληρωνω φυσικα παγιο* ποτε δε ξεπερασα τα 5Ε σε κλησεις


Το μονο που θυμάμαι είναι οτι η μανα μου δεν επαιρνε το αδερφο της στην Αμερικη γιατι Ο ΟΤΕ μας επαιρνε τα σώβρακα και μιλάμε για late 90s...
Και οι ενλλακτικοί δεν προσφέρουν μονο βραδυνές κλήσεις και σ/κ , εντός δικτύου ΟΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ......
Θαμπώθηκαν Όλοι με το 24.......Θα γεμίσει το thread τησ ΟΤΕ με χρήστες γιατί δεν μπο΄ρω να πιασω παραπανω, γιατι κάνει disconnect......

Καλό μπλέξιμο με τον Ληστη.....πΟΤΕ!!!!!!!

----------


## stred

> Εγώ σήμερα πρωί έκανα αίτηση από σκέτη γραμμή ADSL 768 σε conn-x 1024, και μου είπαν, ότι θα μου στείλουν το πακέτο εντός 5 εργάσιμων (με ενδεχόμενη καθυστέρηση λόγω γιορτών.....), και μαζί και τους κωδικούς κλπ. Καμία λέξη για απόγευμα, τηλεφωνικά κλπ. Να τους πάρω ξανά 
> 
>  Μετά μου είπε και η κοπέλα (που δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα ενήμερη  / όταν ρώτησα για τις καινούργιες τιμές πρώτο έπρεπε να ρωτήσει.....) ότι πρώτο πρέπει να κάνω και αποδύνσεση από τον πάροχό μου. Της είπα ότι έχω την γραμμή εγώ, όχι μέσω παρόχου, αλλά δεν ήτανε πολύ σαφώς στην απάντηση τί ισχύει τώρα....


εμένα ο νεαρός ήταν αρκετά ενημερωμένος δεν χρειάστηκε να ρωτήσει κάτι, τον ρώτησα αν θα μου στείλουν κάτι, κάποιο πακέτο, κάποιο μόντεμ, κάτι τέλος πάντων! και μου απάντησε αρνητικά καθώς απ'οτι είπε το μόντεμ που είχα πρωτοπάρει(πριν 2 χρόνια!ενα jetspeed!) καλύπτει την 2mbit..

----------


## ownagE_

Αντε να ανανεωσουν και τον wizard.

----------


## Spanos

> ανα μπραβο  σωστος ο φιλος..
> οι εναλλακτικοι προσφερουν καπιοα πραματα ξεροντας οτι οι περισοτεροι δε θα τα χρησιμοποιησουν... ποσοι εχουν φιλους στην αμερικη αγγλια που τοσο θατους τηλεφωνησουν...πιστευω η μειονοτητα..ετσι κ αλλιως οι περισοτεροι και για τις εθνικες μας κλησεις,βλεπε φιλαρακια,γονεις στα κινητα περνουμε απο τα κινητα...
> και τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ που εχω(*πληρωνω φυσικα παγιο* ποτε δε ξεπερασα τα 5Ε σε κλησεις


Γιαυτό υπάρχουν προγράμματα εναλλακτικών χωρίς απεριόριστες κλήσεις απο 25€~30€ :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

Το εξής παράδοξο (και τραγικό) είναι πως πλέον και ο ΟΤΕ δίνει upload 1024 - και μπράβο του - με την 24άρα σύνδεση, ενώ κάποιοι "εναλλακτικοί" (ονόματα δε λέμε) έχουν μείνει στα 512 Kbps  :Whistle:

----------


## body125z

δε  φανταζομαι κανενα εναλλακτικο να εχει κανει κατι παρομοιο..δηλαδη παρολο που υπαρχει δεσμευση εξαμηνου να σου μειωνει την τιμη...διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος... :Thinking:

----------


## jimmakosx

ΓΙΟΥΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!! ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Respekt:

----------


## Anonyma

> Αυτό είναι το φυσιλογικό.Το σύστημα για να κάνει την μετατροπή σε από ΑΡΥΣ (οπιουδήποτε παρόχου )σε connx , χρειάζεται το πολύ μισή ώρα.Δηλαδή αν έκανες την μετατροπή σε oteshop , θα σου δίνανε και τους κωδικούς και μέχρι να πας σπιτι σου θα έιχες connx


Και γιατί τότε σε μένα το πρωί η κοπέλα στο 134 μίλησε για αποστολή εντός 5 εργασίμων, αποσύνδεση από τον πάροχό μου (μία που έχω ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ)  :Thinking:  
Να πάρω ξανά να ρωτήσω για κωδικούς  :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## stred

οτι και να λέμε οτι αυτό το θέμα έφτασε μέσα σε 2.5 μέρες τις *87*!! σελίδες δείχνει πόσο πολύ έχουμε ανάγκη (*ψυχολογική ή πραγματικ*ή) τον *καλό* ΟΤΕ και τι καθεστώς ανασφάλειας έχουν δημιουργήσει οι εναλλάκτικοι με τις υπηρεσίες τους..





> Και γιατί τότε σε μένα το πρωί η κοπέλα στο 134 μίλησε για αποστολή εντός 5 εργασίμων, αποσύνδεση από τον πάροχό μου (μία που έχω ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ)
> Να πάρω ξανά να ρωτήσω για κωδικούς


πάρε ξανά για σιγουρια.. παίζει η κοπέλα να μπερδέυτηκε.

----------


## dimis04

Ρε παιδιά, εγω μόλις έκανα παραγγελία απο το site του conn-x.
Στα 24/1 παρήγγειλα και το speedtouch 536i.
Router δώρο δεν υπάρχει.
Αν δωθεί παραγγελία απο το site σου κάνουν έκπτωση 19.90ευρω.
Άυριο θα με πάρουν τηλ. για επιβαιβέωση.
Έτσι απλά. Ούτε 134 ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## Revolution

Παμε ολοι να γονατισμουμε το δικτυο ντουουουουουοου  :ROFL:

----------


## corsakias

ρε σεις* μην βιάζεστε!*
Την εγκριση την πήρε ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά μέχρι να ισχύσουν οι τιμές και να γίνει η 768->1Μβιτ θα μας αποχαιρετήσει το 2007!!!!

----------


## nm96027

> δε  φανταζομαι κανενα εναλλακτικο να εχει κανει κατι παρομοιο..δηλαδη παρολο που υπαρχει δεσμευση εξαμηνου να σου μειωνει την τιμη...διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος...


Αν καταλαβα καλα: ναι υπαρχει. Σε δεσμευση χρόνου με προπληρωμένα πακέτα, σε αναβαθμιζουν και σου πιστώνουν το υπολοιπο. Εχει γίνει.

----------


## toboulogloy

Τελικά το δωρεάν wifi router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ ποιό είναι;
το Baudtec; http://www.conn-x.gr/pricelist.asp
εαν είναι αυτό ξέρει κανείς αν μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε άλλο και να πληρώσουμε τη διαφορά;
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## body125z

> Αν καταλαβα καλα: ναι υπαρχει. Σε δεσμευση χρόνου με προπληρωμένα πακέτα, σε αναβαθμιζουν και σου πιστώνουν το υπολοιπο. Εχει γίνει.


ναι  ενοοω να εχεις δεσμευση 6 μηνη στον 3ο μηνα να μειωνονται οι τιμες ενω εσενα σου υπολειπετε αλλο ενα τριμηνο... αν εχει γινει οκ :Wink:

----------


## Anonyma

> εμένα ο νεαρός ήταν αρκετά ενημερωμένος δεν χρειάστηκε να ρωτήσει κάτι, τον ρώτησα αν θα μου στείλουν κάτι, κάποιο πακέτο, κάποιο μόντεμ, κάτι τέλος πάντων! και μου απάντησε αρνητικά καθώς απ'οτι είπε το μόντεμ που είχα πρωτοπάρει(πριν 2 χρόνια!ενα jetspeed!) καλύπτει την 2mbit..


Εγώ νομίζω στη δική μου περίπτωση η κοπέλα δεν κατάλαβε ότι έχω ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ (αν και το είπα....), αλλά νόμισε ότι το έχω από τον πάροχό μου....

Πάντως εγώ πριν από 4 χρόνια όταν πήρα την γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ, δεν θυμάμαι ότι πήρα δώρο το μοντεμ... Τότε ακόμα δεν το έδωσαν δώρο, αλλά το πλήρωσα. Όπως και ενεργοποίηση, εγκατάσταση κλπ.....

----------


## body125z

> οτι και να λέμε οτι αυτό το θέμα έφτασε μέσα σε 2.5 μέρες τις *87*!! σελίδες δείχνει πόσο πολύ έχουμε ανάγκη (*ψυχολογική ή πραγματικ*ή) τον *καλό* ΟΤΕ και τι καθεστώς ανασφάλειας έχουν δημιουργήσει οι εναλλάκτικοι με τις υπηρεσίες τους..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


καλα φιλε μου αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο...
οταν ειχα φαει τη σφαλιαρα απο εναλλακτικο ετρεξα με τι μια ΟΤΕ ..αν κ ληστης οπως πολυ λενε ποοολυ αξιοπιστος :One thumb up:

----------


## dimis04

> Τελικά το δωρεάν wifi router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ ποιό είναι;
> το Baudtec; http://www.conn-x.gr/pricelist.asp
> εαν είναι αυτό ξέρει κανείς αν μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε άλλο και να πληρώσουμε τη διαφορά;
> ευχαριστώ.


Δεν δίνει δώρο κανένα router!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## shaq141a

Eπιτέλους τέρμα οι επιδοτήσεις αγοράς router. Όσοι απέκτησαν τζάμπα router απέκτησαν.

----------


## karetsos

> Τελικά το δωρεάν wifi router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ ποιό είναι;
> το Baudtec; http://www.conn-x.gr/pricelist.asp
> εαν είναι αυτό ξέρει κανείς αν μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε άλλο και να πληρώσουμε τη διαφορά;
> ευχαριστώ.


 
βασικά αυτή την στιγμή το συγκεκριμένο router βρίσκεται σε μεγάλες ποσόσητες για PSTN συνδέσεις, οπότε στα ποιό πολλά καταστήματα υπάρχει μόνο αυτό.

για ISDN υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία.

οι τιμές όλων των ασύρματων router είναι σχεδόν ίδιες (νομίζω μόνο τα baudtec είναι λίγα ευρώ φτηνότερα)

----------


## therion

Να ρωτησω κατι και εγώ;εχω 4νετ shared llu στα ....24.Το atennuation ειναι στο 41 και πιανω στην καλύτερη 5300 περιπου.Αν μεταβώ στον οτε που ειναι και η πιο σταθερή μας σχεση..
1)Η ταχυτητα υπάρχει περιπτωση να ειναι καλύτερη απο τωρα,αν βαλω την 8αρα;
2)το τέλος ενεργοποιησης ειναι δωρεάν;
3)Η χρέωση του conx γινεται στον λογαριασμο του οτε ή σε ξεχωριστο λογαριασμό;
4)Αν κανω αίτηση για conx αυτή τη στιγμή,ο οτε θα αναλάβει να μου διακοψει την 4νετ και να με ενεργοποίησει γρήγορα; ;ή θα πρέπει να ζητήσω εγώ διακοπή απο την 4 νετ αρα καλό καλοκαίρι;

----------


## JoeBar

Eγώ μόλις μίλησα με το 134 και η κοπέλα μου είπε οτί δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις για 24 ακόμα. Μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας θα δέχονται. Αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο μέχρι 8.

Αυριο πρωί τηλ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pOLoS

> Παίδες εγώ μόλις έκανα αίτηση από 768 με isp forthnet σε conn-x talk 4096 γιατί δεν ξέρω αν σηκώνει παραπάνω η γραμμή μου. Μου είπαν σε 10 μέρες ότι θα είμαι έτοιμος και μου έδωσαν και δώρο το speedtouch 535. Πάμε δυνατά!!!!






> Δεν δίνει δώρο κανένα router!!!!!




τελικά δίνουν ή όχι  δώρο router ?

----------


## ownagE_

> Eγώ μόλις μίλησα με το 134 και η κοπέλα μου είπε οτί δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις για 24 ακόμα. Μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας θα δέχονται. Αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο μέχρι 8.
> 
> * Αυριο πρωί τηλ...*



Τελικα δεν ειμαι ο μονος  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## WAntilles

1 Mbps upload η 24άρα;

<Veggos mode>

Έεεεεεεεεεεφυγα !!!

----------


## toboulogloy

δίνει ασύρματο ρούτερ 
http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=602&hop=h
επίσης σήμερα που ενεργοποίησα καινούρια γραμμή 1024 (μιας και 768 δεν υπάρχει πλέον) στο 134 μου είπαν ότι δικαιούμαι ασύρματο ρούτερ δώρο, μάλιστα μου είπαν πότε ακριβώς θα μου το φέρουν σπίτι.

----------


## therion

[QUOTE=JoeBar;1646459]Eγώ μόλις μίλησα με το 134 και η κοπέλα μου είπε οτί δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις για 24 ακόμα. Μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας θα δέχονται. Αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο μέχρι 8.

Αυριο πρωί τηλ...  :Twisted Evil: 

οταν λες μέχρι 8,εννοεις με τη νέα τιμή σωστά;

----------


## karetsos

> Eπιτέλους τέρμα οι επιδοτήσεις αγοράς router. Όσοι απέκτησαν τζάμπα router απέκτησαν.


καλά σε καταστήματα Oteshop γιατί δίνουν κανονικά δωρεάν ασύρματο router; με τις νέες τιμές;

----------


## Alex_Under

Δεν ξέρω αν ρωτήθηκε κάτι παρόμοιο. Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα εκατοντάδες ποστ που προηγήθηκαν.

Είμαι στο 1Mpbs με 21,50€ με το εξάμηνο να τελειώνει τον Φλεβάρη.
Άμα πάρω το 134 και τους πω ότι θέλω να μπω στα 4Mbps με τα 22,50€ τι θα γίνει?

α) Θα μου αρνηθούν και θα μου πουν "Περίμενε πρώτα να τελιώσει η εξάμηνη δέσμευση και μετά"
β) Θα με πάνε στα 4Mbps αλλά με την παλιά τιμή, με την οποία δηλαδή ίσχυε όταν "κλείστηκε" το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο
γ) Θα με πάνε κανονικά στα 4Mbps και θα χρεώνομαι με την νέα χρέωση?

----------


## InVADeR

Στον πινακα διαθεσημοτητας διχνει μονο μεχρι 8, αρα διαθεσημοτητα η 24αρα θα εχει στης πολης που εχει και η 8αρα ? η σε λιγοτερες?

----------


## lazarefa

[QUOTE=therion;1646479]


> Eγώ μόλις μίλησα με το 134 και η κοπέλα μου είπε οτί δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις για 24 ακόμα. Μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας θα δέχονται. Αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο μέχρι 8.
> 
> Αυριο πρωί τηλ... 
> 
> οταν λες μέχρι 8,εννοεις με τη νέα τιμή σωστά;


Ναι, με τη νέα, μειωμένη τιμή εννοούν

----------


## ownagE_

> Δεν ξέρω αν ρωτήθηκε κάτι παρόμοιο. Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα εκατοντάδες ποστ που προηγήθηκαν.
> 
> Είμαι στο 1Mpbs με 21,50€ με το εξάμηνο να τελειώνει τον Φλεβάρη.
> Άμα πάρω το 134 και τους πω ότι θέλω να μπω στα 4Mbps με τα 22,50€ τι θα γίνει?
> 
> α) Θα μου αρνηθούν και θα μου πουν "Περίμενε πρώτα να τελιώσει η εξάμηνη δέσμευση και μετά"
> β) Θα με πάνε στα 4Mbps αλλά με την παλιά τιμή, με την οποία δηλαδή ίσχυε όταν "κλείστηκε" το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο
> γ) Θα με πάνε κανονικά στα 4Mbps και θα χρεώνομαι με την νέα χρέωση?



#1276   :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη με τις γνωστες τρεχαλες μου εχω χασει σελιδες ενημερωσης,
μπας και ακουστηκε κατι για τα κορόιδα που εχουν αοριστου με ΟΤΕνετ
μηπως σκοπευουν να μειωσουν ΚΑΙ τα παγια των γραμμωνε :Razz: ;;;

----------


## BigBlack

> Να ρωτησω κατι και εγώ;εχω 4νετ shared llu στα ....24.Το atennuation ειναι στο 41 και πιανω στην καλύτερη 5300 περιπου.Αν μεταβώ στον οτε που ειναι και η πιο σταθερή μας σχεση..
> 1)Η ταχυτητα υπάρχει περιπτωση να ειναι καλύτερη απο τωρα,αν βαλω την 8αρα;
> 2)το τέλος ενεργοποιησης ειναι δωρεάν;
> 3)Η χρέωση του conx γινεται στον λογαριασμο του οτε ή σε ξεχωριστο λογαριασμό;
> 4)Αν κανω αίτηση για conx αυτή τη στιγμή,ο οτε θα αναλάβει να μου διακοψει την 4νετ και να με ενεργοποίησει γρήγορα; ;ή θα πρέπει να ζητήσω εγώ διακοπή απο την 4 νετ αρα καλό καλοκαίρι;


1)Η ταχύτητα είναι αβέβαιη με τέτοιο attenuation. Η είσαι πολύ μακριά απο το DSLAM ή πρέπει να κοιτάξεις την καλωδίωση απο τον κατανεμητή του κτιρίου και μετά, ή την πάτησες επειδή έπεσες σε σάπιο ζεύγος χαλκού, η υπάρχει ζήτημα crosstalk....
2) Ναι
3) στου ΟΤΕ
4) θα σε διακόψει ο ΟΤΕ και μάλιστα σχετικά γρήγορα, αλλά στείλε και επιστολή διακοπής στη 4θνετ για να είσαι καλυμένος (αν και σύμφωνα με το RUO 2007 δεν έχεις καμμιά υποχρέωση)
Καλή τύχη :Smile:

----------


## dimis04

> δίνει ασύρματο ρούτερ 
> http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=602&hop=h
> επίσης σήμερα που ενεργοποίησα καινούρια γραμμή 1024 (μιας και 768 δεν υπάρχει πλέον) στο 134 μου είπαν ότι δικαιούμαι ασύρματο ρούτερ δώρο, μάλιστα μου είπαν πότε ακριβώς θα μου το φέρουν σπίτι.


Ρε παιδιά, είναι απλό...
Μπείτε στο site του conn-x!!! οχι oteshop και οτεπιλογές :No no: 
Εκεί θα δείτε οτι υπάρχει 24/1 την οποία και μπορείς να παραγγείλεις αλλά και οτι δεν υπάρχει δώρο router. Το μόνο που κάνει είναι έκπτωση 19.90 στον εξοπλισμό που θα παραγγείλεις.
Απλά και όμορφα :Wink:

----------


## panoc

Μολις πηρα και εγω 3 τηλεφωνα στο 134 (ωστε να πεσω σε διαφορετικα ατομα), και ρωτησα τι θα γινει με εμας που εχουμε 4+8 αλλα δεν εχει περασει το 6 μηνο.
Και οι 4 μου ειπαν οτι η τιμη που θα πληρωσω θα ειναι τα 22,5Ε και ας μην εχει περασει το 6μηνο, η δευσμευση ισχύει μονο για το χρονικο περιθωριο οχι για τη τιμη.

Κανεις αλλος να επιβεβαιωσει τα παραπανω?

----------


## Jazzer

Προσωπικά θεωρώ δίκαιο και έντιμο από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ να έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ οι νέες τιμές και για τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες, με εξάμηνη δέσμευση ή χωρίς.

*Παρόλο που η σύμβαση αναφέρει ρητά ότι οι έχοντες εξάμηνη δέσμευση έχουν σταθερή τιμή καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του εξαμήνου εκτός κι αν αναβαθμίσουν την ταχύτητά τους, ο ΟΤΕ προσφέρει τις νέες τιμές σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως, προσπερνώντας τους όρους της σύμβασης.*  :One thumb up:

----------


## cynic

Πηρα κι εγω στο 134 τωρα για αναβαθμιση απο 4 σε 24, εδωσα ολα τα στοιχεια κανονικα, και λιγο πριν κλεισουμε μου λεει, ενα λεπτο παρακαλω...Επιστρεφει και μου λεει οτι τελικα δεν δεχονται αιτησεις για 24 ακομα.Τελος βδομαδας αρχες της επομενης, και η αιτηση πρεπει να ξαναγινει τοτε...  :Smile:  ενταξει απο οτι φενεται δεν εχουν ενημερωθει ουτε οι ιδιοι ακομα.Για να ζηταει αφμ ,κινητο και μετα να λεει στο καπακι ακυρον...Επισης μου ειπε οτι ειναι με 6μηνη δεσμευση, ενω στην 4αρα ήμουν αοριστου εξ αρχης.Και για το θεμα του ρουτερ που ρωτησα μιας και εχω usr9106, μου πε οτι δεν δινουν τιποτα, περαν του κλασσικου λεει που δινει η οτενετ με 65ε για παλιους συνδρομητες...Λιγο οτι να ναι γενικοτερα...Σε καμια βδομαδα βλεπουμε...

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

> Μολις πηρα και εγω 3 τηλεφωνα στο 134 (ωστε να πεσω σε διαφορετικα ατομα), και ρωτησα τι θα γινει με εμας που εχουμε 4+8 αλλα δεν εχει περασει το 6 μηνο.
> Και οι 4 μου ειπαν οτι η τιμη που θα πληρωσω θα ειναι τα 22,5Ε και ας μην εχει περασει το 6μηνο, η δευσμευση ισχύει μονο για το χρονικο περιθωριο οχι για τη τιμη.
> 
> Κανεις αλλος να επιβεβαιωσει τα παραπανω?


Ετσι ειναι.Οι τιμες ισχυουν απο τωρα ασχετα απο το αν εισαι υφισταμενος πελατης ή νεος ή αν δεν εχει περασει η 6μηνη δεσμευση.

----------


## body125z

aς διορθωσει καποιος τις τιμες των παροχων του  site .. και ας βαλει διπλα στο κολοσο της φορθνετ  :ROFL:  τα 24ΜΠΙΤ του ΟΤΕ

----------


## DVader

> Τα προβλήματα των ιδιόκτητων έχουν να κάνουν με την κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών.
> Την ευθύνη για την συντήρηση των γραμμών από το κέντρο έως τις πολυκατοικίες μας την έχει ο ΟΤΕ.


Δηλαδή θέλεις να πείς ότι φταίει ο ποτές που μέχρι χτες σερνόμουν με forthnet και σήμερα με οτενετ πάω βολίδα..?   :Thinking:  Το ίδιο χάλκινο καλώδιο με συνδέει στο dslam ? 

Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ στο θέμα καν !!! Οποιος έχει μυαλό καταλαβαίνει .. :Thinking:

----------


## BigBlack

> Δεν ξέρω αν ρωτήθηκε κάτι παρόμοιο. Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα εκατοντάδες ποστ που προηγήθηκαν.
> 
> Είμαι στο 1Mpbs με 21,50€ με το εξάμηνο να τελειώνει τον Φλεβάρη.
> Άμα πάρω το 134 και τους πω ότι θέλω να μπω στα 4Mbps με τα 22,50€ τι θα γίνει?
> 
> α) Θα μου αρνηθούν και θα μου πουν "Περίμενε πρώτα να τελιώσει η εξάμηνη δέσμευση και μετά"
> β) Θα με πάνε στα 4Mbps αλλά με την παλιά τιμή, με την οποία δηλαδή ίσχυε όταν "κλείστηκε" το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο
> γ) Θα με πάνε κανονικά στα 4Mbps και θα χρεώνομαι με την νέα χρέωση?


Το γ) με νέα εξάμηνη δέσμευση (ότι σου έχει απομείνει +6 μήνες)

----------


## ownagE_

> Το γ) με νέα εξάμηνη δέσμευση (ότι σου έχει απομείνει +6 μήνες)



Νομιζω οτι το 6μηνο ξεκιναει απο την αρχη απλα.
Δεν προστιθεται στην υπαρχουσα δεσμευση.

----------


## body125z

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πείς ότι φταίει ο ποτές που μέχρι χτες σερνόμουν με forthnet και σήμερα με οτενετ πάω βολίδα..?   Το ίδιο χάλκινο καλώδιο με συνδέει στο dslam ? 
> 
> Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ στο θέμα καν !!! Οποιος έχει μυαλό καταλαβαίνει ..


φαινεται τα καλωδια πλαστελινης της φορθνετ δεν εχουν τοσο καλη αγωγιμοτητα :ROFL:

----------


## yannist

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ δίκαιο και έντιμο από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ να έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ οι νέες τιμές και για τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες, με εξάμηνη δέσμευση ή χωρίς.
> 
> *Παρόλο που η σύμβαση αναφέρει ρητά ότι οι έχοντες εξάμηνη δέσμευση έχουν σταθερή τιμή καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του εξαμήνου εκτός κι αν αναβαθμίσουν την ταχύτητά τους, ο ΟΤΕ προσφέρει τις νέες τιμές σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως, προσπερνώντας τους όρους της σύμβασης.*





εγώ έκανα την Παρασκευή αίτηση για 8άρα στον ΟΤΕ κι έφαγα ψιλοφρίκη όταν πέρασε από το μυαλό μου ότι θα πληρώνω 48,5 το μήνα επειδή πήγα να κάνω αίτηση 3 μέρες νωρίτερα.....πήρα στο 134 και μου είπαν ότι θα ισχύουν για όλους οι νέες μειωμένες τιμές...

----------


## D_J_V

Καλα μιλάμε μαύρες γιορτές θα κάνουν στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ....
ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΟΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΡΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΥΣΑΜΕ...
ΚΟΛΑΣΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΟΛΑΣΗ

----------


## karetsos

> Ρε παιδιά, είναι απλό...
> Μπείτε στο site του conn-x!!! οχι oteshop και οτεπιλογές
> Εκεί θα δείτε οτι υπάρχει 24/1 την οποία και μπορείς να παραγγείλεις αλλά και οτι δεν υπάρχει δώρο router. Το μόνο που κάνει είναι έκπτωση 19.90 στον εξοπλισμό που θα παραγγείλεις.
> Απλά και όμορφα


καλά συγνώμη, γιατί να το πάρω από το conn-x site αφού δεν το δίνει και να μην το πάρω από oteshop/134 που το δίνει; :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Eskaz

γνωρίζετε πότε θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση στα 8mbps και πότε θα μας στείλουν το modem/router?

----------


## therion

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πείς ότι φταίει ο ποτές που μέχρι χτες σερνόμουν με forthnet και σήμερα με οτενετ πάω βολίδα..?   Το ίδιο χάλκινο καλώδιο με συνδέει στο dslam ? 
> 
> Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ στο θέμα καν !!! Οποιος έχει μυαλό καταλαβαίνει ..



Tι ταχυτητα έπιανες με 4νετ και τι με οτενετ αν επιτρέπετα;

----------


## dimis04

Πρός τους απανταχού Admins και Site Owners!!!!!
Πρέπει να κάνετε ενα (πιστεύω πολύ καλό) δώρο στα παιδιά του 134, γιατί απο την ώρα που βγάλατε την είδηση(σε αποκλειστικότητα στο internet) για τις επερχόμενες μειώσεις στα τιμολόγια του οτε αλλά και την επερχόμενη αύξηση στην ταχύτητα, το κέντρο πήρε φωτιά!!!!!
Οι χρήστες του adslgr.com τους άλλαξαν κυριολεκτικά τον αδόξαστο.
Υπολογίζω, (με αυθαίρετη εκτίμηση) οτι κάθε χρήστης του site έκανε κατα μέσω όρο, τουλάχιστον 10 κλήσεις στις τελαιυταίες 36 ώρες.
Και απ' οτι έχω διαβάσει τα παιδιά του 134 ήταν πολύ ευγενικά και εξυπηρετικά.
Νομίζω λοιπόν οτι τους αξίζει ενα καλό δώρο απο μεριάς σας. :Wink:

----------


## Strogg

> Και απ' οτι έχω διαβάσει τα παιδιά του 134 ήταν πολύ ευγενικά και εξυπηρετικά.
> Νομίζω λοιπόν οτι τους αξίζει ενα καλό δώρο απο μεριάς σας.



Οκ, μια pstn σύνδεση στα 14.400 για 6 μήνες + 2 μήνες δώρο! (πωπω τι εποχές θυμήθηκα!)

----------


## panoc

> To 9105 μέχρι τι ταχύτητα σηκώνει?
> 
> μην μπαινουμε και σε έξτρα έξοδα....


μεχρι 8 αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## jimmakosx

> Πρός τους απανταχού Admins και Site Owners!!!!!
> Πρέπει να κάνετε ενα (πιστεύω πολύ καλό) δώρο στα παιδιά του 134, γιατί απο την ώρα που βγάλατε την είδηση(σε αποκλειστικότητα στο internet) για τις επερχόμενες μειώσεις στα τιμολόγια του οτε αλλά και την επερχόμενη αύξηση στην ταχύτητα, το κέντρο πήρε φωτιά!!!!!
> Οι χρήστες του adslgr.com τους άλλαξαν κυριολεκτικά τον αδόξαστο.
> Υπολογίζω, (με αυθαίρετη εκτίμηση) οτι κάθε χρήστης του site έκανε κατα μέσω όρο, τουλάχιστον 10 κλήσεις στις τελαιυταίες 36 ώρες.
> Και απ' οτι έχω διαβάσει τα παιδιά του 134 ήταν πολύ ευγενικά και εξυπηρετικά.
> Νομίζω λοιπόν οτι τους αξίζει ενα καλό δώρο απο μεριάς σας.


Συμφωνώ  και επαυξάνω! :One thumb up:  :Wink:

----------


## johnnyar

ρε παιδιά το router που δίνουν δώρο το baubtec είναι adsl2?

----------


## Redrum

Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση

Ειμαι απο το 2005 συνδρομητης οτενετ ondsl kit το οποιο ειχα κανει και μεταφορα απο μαζι με το τηλεφωνο απο τα Γιαννιτσα σε ενα χωριο το οποιο καλυπτεται απο minidslam.

Η 6μηνη δεσμευση που ειχα εχει τελειωσει και τωρα ειμαι αοριστου 768 με το ondslkit επειδη βαριεμε να περιμενω την οτενετ να βγαλει νεες ταχυτητες και χρεωσεις θελω να το γυρισω αμεσα σε connex εχω ομως την εξης απορια: 
Το mini dslam ειναι φουλ και πορτα δεν υπαρχει ουτε για δειγμα με παρα πολλες αιτησεις να εκρεμουν για νεες πορτες  αν ζητησω να με πανε σε 2 mbit connex πρεπει να περιμενω να βαλλουν καινουργιες πορτες στο dslam ή γινετε να αναβαθμιστει η πορτα που εχω?
Και δευτερον για την μεταφορα απο ondsl σε connex γινετε ξανα αιτηση για πορτα η κραταω αυτη που εχω?
Το ρωταω αυτο γιατι φοβαμαι μη γινει καμια στραβη και χασω την πορτα που εχω μιας και γινετε ενας χαμος εδω με τις πορτες.

Παρεπιπτοντων να αναφερω οτι παρολο που το dslam πιτα κατα κυριο λογω 768 δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τις ταχυτητες, κατα κυριο λογω εχουν adsl τοπικες επιχειρησεις, παρα μονο ελαχιστες φορες τα μεσημερια που ουτως η αλλως δεν ειμαι σπιτι λογω δουλειας. Με την μετατροπη σε 2 mbit που ειναι λιγες στο δσλαμ μου θα εξαφανιστουν και αυτα τα λιγα προβληματα που εμφανιζονται το μεσημερι? 

Δωστε τα φωτα σας γιατι σκεφτομουν να αλλαξω πολυ καιρο ταχυτητα και τωρα που ειδα τα νεα με εχει φαει να το κανω ASAP αλλα οπως προειπα ψιλοφοβαμαι την στραβη

----------


## dimis04

> Οκ, μια pstn σύνδεση στα 14.400 για 6 μήνες + 2 μήνες δώρο! (πωπω τι εποχές θυμήθηκα!)


Αθάνατες εποχές.......
Τότε που περιμέναμε ενα τέταρτο για να ανοίξει το pornosite και να δουμε κανέναν κώλο :One thumb up:

----------


## telnet05

Θελω να ρωτησω αν γινεται να παω απο OnDSL kit σε Conn-x χωρις να αλλαξω συνδεση. Γινεται????

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic


		Ρε παιδιά διαβάστε το Manual του router σας. Ήμαρτον με τα offtopics. Αν έχετε απορία πηγαίνετε σε άλλα subforums του adsllgr

----------


## body125z

> Πρός τους απανταχού Admins και Site Owners!!!!!
> Πρέπει να κάνετε ενα (πιστεύω πολύ καλό) δώρο στα παιδιά του 134, γιατί απο την ώρα που βγάλατε την είδηση(σε αποκλειστικότητα στο internet) για τις επερχόμενες μειώσεις στα τιμολόγια του οτε αλλά και την επερχόμενη αύξηση στην ταχύτητα, το κέντρο πήρε φωτιά!!!!!
> Οι χρήστες του adslgr.com τους άλλαξαν κυριολεκτικά τον αδόξαστο.
> Υπολογίζω, (με αυθαίρετη εκτίμηση) οτι κάθε χρήστης του site έκανε κατα μέσω όρο, τουλάχιστον 10 κλήσεις στις τελαιυταίες 36 ώρες.
> Και απ' οτι έχω διαβάσει τα παιδιά του 134 ήταν πολύ ευγενικά και εξυπηρετικά.
> Νομίζω λοιπόν οτι τους αξίζει ενα καλό δώρο απο μεριάς σας.


πληρωνουμε το παγιο μας ... τι καλυτερο δωρο!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## pskouras

Άντε για να πάρουν μπρος και οι άλλοι πάροχοι...

Να δούμε θα μειώσουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι τις τιμές τους?

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα είναι καλό για όλους μας…

----------


## elminster

Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι σιγουρα θα κανουνε καποια κινηση σαν απαντηση, γιατι ο Ο.Τ.Ε με αυτο που κανει αλλαζει τα δεδομενα. Οστοσο ας ειμαστε λιγο συγκρατημενοι γιατι αν κρινω απο την τελευταια φορα με το διπλασιασμο...εγω ειμουν στα προθηρα νευρικου κλονισμου..

----------


## No-Name

έτοιμη και η Χονδρική...τα ΑΡΥΣ πάιζουν κανονικά έως 24Mbps...
και μαντέψτε τιμή Χονδρικής για τα 24Mbps???
Mόλις 22,5Ε/Μήνα

----------


## shaq141a

> έτοιμη και η Χονδρική...τα ΑΡΥΣ πάιζουν κανονικά έως 24Mbps...
> και μαντέψτε τιμή Χονδρικής για τα 24Mbps???
> Mόλις 22,5Ε/Μήνα


Με το ΦΠΑ έτσι;

Τώρα άραγε θα ξαναμπούν στο παιχνίδι των ΑΡΥΣ οι εναλλακτικοί;

No-name, κανα νέο για ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ondsl kit έχουμε;

----------


## kostas2712

> Ρε παιδιά, είναι απλό...
> Μπείτε στο site του conn-x!!! οχι oteshop και οτεπιλογές
> Εκεί θα δείτε οτι υπάρχει 24/1 την οποία και μπορείς να παραγγείλεις αλλά και οτι δεν υπάρχει δώρο router. Το μόνο που κάνει είναι έκπτωση 19.90 στον εξοπλισμό που θα παραγγείλεις.
> Απλά και όμορφα


Δινει σαν δωρο όποιο ασυρματο router υπαρχει διαθεσιμο, η ενσυρματο με web camera.
Αυτο ισχυει σιγουρα εκανα σημερα αιτηση στο 134 και μιλαγα πολυ ωρα.

----------


## traboukos

κυριως θα πρεπει να αλλαξουν και τις  τιμες τους μέσω ΑΡΥΣ ολοι οι αλλοι παροχοι και μαλιστα γρηγορα αν δεν θελουν να φυγουν πολλοι πελατες..... :Wink: !!!!
Αντε να δουμε κυρια ΕΔΕΤ και ολοι οι παροχοι φοιτητικων και μη---->
Δωστε ευρος ζώνης (bandwidth) στο λαο......

Οσο για το 134 χαιρομαι που λογω της λήξης της συμβασης δεν ειμαι εκει να νιωθω μεσα στις γιορτες τον χαμο.  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
τετοιες εποχε η αναμονη φτανει τα 60-150 ατομα σε καθε ουρα ενω το συνηθες (λογω και του αριθμου των τηλεφωνητων) ειναι 1-10!!

----------


## No-Name

> Με το ΦΠΑ έτσι;
> 
> Τώρα άραγε θα ξαναμπούν στο παιχνίδι των ΑΡΥΣ οι εναλλακτικοί;
> 
> No-name, κανα νέο για ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ondsl kit έχουμε;


Aκυρο είπα βλακεία πριν.
Λοιπόν για τους Παρόχους τα 24 κοστίζουν 14,3514/μήνα με το ΦΠΑ ....(ξεφτύλα ρε παιδιά...)

Έκανα λάθος υπολογισμό πριν

----------


## civil

Μεχρι 8Mbps δειχνει διαθεσιμα στον Χολαργό.
Με τελευταια ενημερωση 17 Δεκ.  ωρα 11:00 μμ
 :Smile:

----------


## shaq141a

> Aκυρο είπα βλακεία 14,3514/μήνα με το ΦΠα βγαίνει....(ξεφτύλα ρε παιδιά...)
> 
> Έκανα λάθος υπολογισμό


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:   :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτά είναι  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

όπου εμφανίζει 4άρες και 8άρες υπολογίστε και τις 24άρες :Clap:

----------


## shaq141a

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ίσως δούμε από τους εναλλακτικούς ΑΡΥΣ 1024σε τιμές γύρω στα 10€. Απίστευτο

----------


## poussou

Καλά...για να δίνει τέτοιες τιμές ο ΟΤΕ στην 24άρα, είτε έχει προετοιμαστεί ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ, είτε μας δουλεύει και τον αλλο μήνα το φόρουμ θα πάρει φωτιά....

Πάντως βλέπω όλη την Αθήνα με 24άρες...τώρα άν θα κατεβάζουν εξίσου καλά.....

----------


## Sovjohn

Κάτι που θα ήθελα να διευκρινιστεί για τα παιδιά στην επαρχία / σε μη ADSL2+ DSLAMs:

*Τελικά θα παραμείνουν με 3 κλάσεις, δηλαδη θα έχουν 1024 - 2048 / 4096 ? Ή ναι μεν καταργείται η 768, αλλά και πάλι πάνω από 2 δεν μπορούν να πάνε? Ποιος ξέρει κάτι τέτοιο?*

(BTW ξεπεράσαμε την Αγγλία στο Μ.Ο. ταχυτήτων ανά την χώρα...Ο ΒΤ εκεί φυσικά και δεν δίνει 24 Mbps...)

----------


## No-Name

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ίσως δούμε από τους εναλλακτικούς ΑΡΥΣ 768 σε τιμές γύρω στα 10. Απίστευτο


Για τους Παρόχους πλέον ισχύουν:
* 
NEEΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ*
τα 1024/256 κοστίζουν 11,166
τα 2048/256 κοστίζουν 11,826
τα 4096/256 κοστίζουν 13,004
τα 8192/384 κοστίζουν 13,569
*τα 24576/1024 κοστίζουν 14,351*
* 
ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ*
τα 1024/256 κοστίζαν 13,826
τα 2048/256 κοστίζαν 22,019
τα 4096/256 κοστίζαν 28,352
τα 8192/384 κοστίζαν 34,968


Τρελλή μειωση :One thumb up:  Μόλις ~=0.60E το Mbps

----------


## traboukos

@No-name αυτες δεν θα ειναι και οι τιμες που θα ακολουθησουν εεε???
που το βρηκες αυτο???? :Respekt:

----------


## hercules_j

καλά, οι εναλλαντικοί δεν μπορούν πλέον να ανταγωνιστούν τον ΟΤΕ με τιποτα γιατί δεν ειναι μονο η τιμη αλλα και η ποιότητα της συνδεσης.

----------


## No-Name

Τιμές Χονδρικής είναι...ε όλο και κάπου τα βρήκαμε

----------


## hercules_j

ναι βρε, no-name πές μας ποιός παροχος εχει αυτες τις τιμες,
μιλάμε για Ελλάδα;

----------


## No-Name

Για όλους παιδιά τους παρόχους ισχύουν τα παραπάνω ΚΑΙ ναι είναι στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ....
οι ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ αγοράζουν τόσο από τον ΟΤΕ πλέον :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

Μόλις έκανα αίτηση για 2048/256.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sovjohn

Ο No-Name παρέθεσε τις τιμές που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς για να μεταπωλήσουν την υπηρεσία ΑΡΥΣ.

Ξέρετε, δεν υπάρχει μόνο το ConnX...Η Altecnet π.χ. θα πληρώνει στον ΟΤΕ 14 και κάτι Ε για μια γραμμή 24ρα...Και αν την πουλάει λίγο κάτω από connx θα έχει κέρδος ~15 Ε.

----------


## echobox

> Ψυχραιμία....
> Πήρα στο 134 και μου είπαν να μην κάνω αίτηση για αναβάθμιση (1024 σε 4096) ακόμα αλλά να περιμένω μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας, γιατί αλλιώς θα γίνει μπέρδεμα στις χρεώσεις του λογαριασμού. Θα χρεωθούν οι καινούριες τιμές αναδρομικά και μετά θα γίνει επιστροφή. Καλύτερα, λέει, να περιμένω μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας. Δεν το κατάλαβα και πολύ καλά.  
> Τέλος πάντων θα  περιμένω μέχρι αύριο και θα ξαναπάρω. Τόσο καιρό ήμουν με 1024 δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος για 2-3 μέρες παραπάνω. 
> Καλές γιορτές σε όλους με το ωραίο δώρο του ΟΤΕ!


Εγώ σήμερα πήρα για αναβάθμιση απο 2048 σε 4096 και δε μου είπαν κάτι τέτοιο...Απλά μου ζήτησαν τα στοιχεία και το username.Σε μια βδομάδα θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση μου έιπε η κοπέλα. Ρώτησα για κρυφές χρεώσεις αλλα μου είπε οτι η απο 29.50 που έδινα στη 2048 τώρα θα δίνω 22 ευρώ με τν 4ασαρα...Δε καταλαβαίνω...Τι αναδρομικά? :Sorry:

----------


## hercules_j

καλο αυτό αλλα αυτη η ταχυτητα ειναι η Συνδεση του Παροχου με τον ΟΤΕ ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## 2048dsl

> ρε παιδιά το router που δίνουν δώρο το baubtec είναι adsl2?


EINAI




> Μεχρι 8Mbps δειχνει διαθεσιμα στον Χολαργό.
> Με τελευταια ενημερωση 17 Δεκ.  ωρα 11:00 μμ


οτι τηλεφωνο να βαλεις μεχρι 8mbps θα σου βγαλει.απο αυριο σιγα σιγα θα ενημερωνεται ο wizzard του σαιτ του conn-x και του 134 για αυτο δεν μπορουν να περασουν και αιτησεις απο το 134 για 24 γραμμες και θα αρχησουν να τις περνανε απο παρασκευη. :Thumbsup1:

----------


## traboukos

> Εγώ σήμερα πήρα για αναβάθμιση απο 2048 σε 4096 και δε μου είπαν κάτι τέτοιο...Απλά μου ζήτησαν τα στοιχεία και το username.Σε μια βδομάδα θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση μου έιπε η κοπέλα. Ρώτησα για κρυφές χρεώσεις αλλα μου είπε οτι η απο 29.50 που έδινα στη 2048 τώρα θα δίνω 22 ευρώ με τν 4ασαρα...Δε καταλαβαίνω...Τι αναδρομικά?


λαθος συννενοηση.
εστω οτι εχεις να καταβαλεις παγια για το διμηνο 11-11-2007 - 12-01-2008

απο  11-11 εως 16-12 πληρωνεις αναλογικα το παγιο (οσες μερες αναλογουν δλδ) με την παλια τιμη για την παλια ταχυτητα

απο 16-12 εως οτου σε αλλαξουν στην νεα ταχυτητα πληρωνεις αναλογικα για αυτες τις ημερες την νεα τιμη της παλιας σου ταχυτητας.

εαν υποθεσουμε οτι η νεα σου ταζυτητα μπαινει στις 28/12
απο 28/12 εως 12-01 πληρωνεις αναλογικα την τιμη για τις ημερες αυτες της νεας σου ταχυτητας με τις νεες τιμες.

Το λογιστικο συστημα του οτε λειτουργει ετσι για ΟΛΕΣ  τις υπηρεσιες απο αναγνωριση και οτε ταλκ μεχρι adsl....

----------


## papail

Για να ξεκαθαρίσουν μερικά πράγματα :
1.για κάθε νέο connex δίνετια δώρο ή ασύρματο router ( sagem ή phillips ή  bautech ανάλογα τι έιναι διαθέσιμο σε κάθε κατάστημα) , ή ένα usb modem (για ταχύτητες έως 2048 ) ένα router (για μεγάλες ταχύτητες ) και μία web camera +ακουστικά.
2.από 17/12/2007 για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους πελάτες ισχύουν οι νέες τιμές.
3.Όποιος θέλει να αλλάξει ταχύτητα , μπορεί να το κάνει .
4.Επειδή στον λογαριασμό που έχουμε ήδη πληρώσει , έχουμε προπληρώσει πάγια δύο μηνών , στον επόμενο θα μας επιστραφούν τα αναλογούντα πάγια από17/12/2007

----------


## 2048dsl

> Εγώ σήμερα πήρα για αναβάθμιση απο 2048 σε 4096 και δε μου είπαν κάτι τέτοιο...Απλά μου ζήτησαν τα στοιχεία και το username.Σε μια βδομάδα θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση μου έιπε η κοπέλα. Ρώτησα για κρυφές χρεώσεις αλλα μου είπε οτι η απο 29.50 που έδινα στη 2048 τώρα θα δίνω 22 ευρώ με τν 4ασαρα...Δε καταλαβαίνω...Τι αναδρομικά?


ΠΧ Θα σε χρεωσουν μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει για 2048 οπως σε χρεωναν βεβαια με τις καινουργιες χρεωσεις απο σημερα και μετα.(μεχρι και σημερα θα εισαι με τα 29€ οπως εισουν.τα 22.5€ στα χρεωνουν απο σημερα και μεχρι να μπει η 4096)και θα αρχισουν να χρεωνουν για 4096 μολις θα εχεις 4096.ετσι θα ειναι στο λογαριασμο σου στην αναλυση μολις παρεις του φεβρουαριου.



Off Topic



καποιος Admin/mode/editor  να ενημερωση τις ADSL Τιμές Παρόχων

----------


## traboukos

> Ο No-Name παρέθεσε τις τιμές που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς για να μεταπωλήσουν την υπηρεσία ΑΡΥΣ.
> 
> Ξέρετε, δεν υπάρχει μόνο το ConnX...Η Altecnet π.χ. θα πληρώνει στον ΟΤΕ 14 και κάτι Ε για μια γραμμή 24ρα...Και αν την πουλάει λίγο κάτω από connx θα έχει κέρδος ~15 Ε.


Ααααα πριν δεν ειχε τοσο κερδος.....!!!!
Αν κοιταξουμε τις παλιες τιμες....
Οχι να επωφεληθει... ο καθε παροχος σε χρημα απο τον καθενα ατομικα.
Να προσπαθησει να το κανει απο  τις πολλες συνδεσεις.
Να κοιταξει να ριξει το κοστος γιατι αυτην την φορα ο ανταγωνισμος  αυξανεται.
Μπορει συμφωνα με τις νεες και τις παλαιες τιμες με το ιδιο κερδος που ειχε με την παλια 1000 να δινει 20 ευρω  τα 24 ΜΒ στους πελατες.....

----------


## cynic

Καλα αλλα λενε στον καθενα?Εγω μιλησα γυρω στις 4.30 και μου ειπε οτι δε δινουν ρουτερ.Του ειπα χαρακτηριστικα οτι εχω usr9106 που δεν παει πανω απο 12 και μου ειπε οτι δυστυχως οτι πρεπει να αγορασω.Ανεφερε μονο οτι μπορω να παρω το ασυρματο που δινει το οτεσοπ με 65ε

----------


## traboukos

το ρουτερ ισχυει μαλλον μονο για νεες συνδεσεις οχι για αναβαθμισεις

----------


## telnet05

Για OTENET ακουσε κανεις τιποτα?????

----------


## ababapanos

εγώ δεν είχα κονέχ έκανα μεταφορά τις γραμμής μου σε κονέχ. είμαι στην ουσία νέος χρηστης του κονέχ και "γιαυτο" μου είπε "δικεομουμai"  δώρο τον router

----------


## D_J_V

Λοιπόν...
24άρα ΔΕ μου δώσανε αν και πήρα 2-3 φορές και ρώτησα...
*Εκανα αναβάθμιση στα 8Mbit και επειδή έχω παλιό router μου έκαναν ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 50% στα υπάρχοντα...*
Δηλαδή SAGEM ή PHILIPS wireless με 28,5 ευρώ σε δόσεις 6 λογαριασμούς άτοκα!!!
Αυτό το τσεκάρισα 3 φορές με ΑΛΛΟ άτομο...
Είπε κανείς τίποτα????
Για τα 24Μbit όσες κοπέλες μίλησα μου είπαν ΔΕΝ είναι διαθέσιμα ακόμα...

----------


## ababapanos

ρε παιδιά γιατί βιάζεστε για τα 24 δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και εμενα το ίδιο μου είπαν και για να μην αργώ παρήγγειλα την 8άρα , μου είπε όταν ανακοινωθεί η 24 ταχύτητα, με απλά μονο ένα τηλέφωνο από μέρους μου στο 134 αναβαθμίζομε αυτόματα.

μου είπε και αύριο να βγει η 24 και να πάρεις να αναβάθμισες δε  υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, υποβάθμιση είναι αυτή που δεν επιτρέπεται, δηλαδή κάποιος από 24 να ζητήσει να πάει 8. αυτό δεν γίνετε "γιαυτο" προσοχή
και  ρώτησα και για την εξάμηνη δέσμευση, αυτή παραμένει ως έχει , δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα οποτε και αν ζητήσω αναβάθμιση,  οποτε εγώ θα έχω τώρα την θάρα μου και σε καμια δυο βδομάδες θα αναβαθμίσω σε 24.

----------


## Spanos

> Λοιπόν...
> 24άρα ΔΕ μου δώσανε αν και πήρα 2-3 φορές και ρώτησα...
> Εκανα αναβάθμιση στα 8Mbit και επειδή έχω παλιό router μου έκαναν ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 50% στα υπάρχοντα...
> *Δηλαδή SAGEM ή PHILIPS wireless με 28,5 ευρώ σε δόσεις 6 λογαριασμούς άτοκα!!!*
> Αυτό το τσεκάρισα 3 φορές με ΑΛΛΟ άτομο...
> Είπε κανείς τίποτα????
> Για τα 24Μbit όσες κοπέλες μίλησα μου είπαν ΔΕΝ είναι διαθέσιμα ακόμα...



Κάτσε φίλε για δε το κατάλαβα αυτό, 171€ (28.5€Χ6) θα δώσεις για ένα ρούτερ της πλάκας;

----------


## D_J_V

> Λοιπόν...
> 24άρα ΔΕ μου δώσανε αν και πήρα 2-3 φορές και ρώτησα...
> *Εκανα αναβάθμιση στα 8Mbit και επειδή έχω παλιό router μου έκαναν ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 50% στα υπάρχοντα...*
> Δηλαδή SAGEM ή PHILIPS wireless με 28,5 ευρώ σε δόσεις 6 λογαριασμούς άτοκα!!!
> Αυτό το τσεκάρισα 3 φορές με ΑΛΛΟ άτομο...
> Είπε κανείς τίποτα????
> Για τα 24Μbit όσες κοπέλες μίλησα μου είπαν ΔΕΝ είναι διαθέσιμα ακόμα...


ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΛΑΙΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ADSL2+

ΖΗΤΗΣΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ...  :Cool:

----------


## alfagamma

> Για όλους παιδιά τους παρόχους ισχύουν τα παραπάνω ΚΑΙ ναι είναι στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ....
> οι ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ αγοράζουν τόσο από τον ΟΤΕ πλέον


Ειναι αυτο που λεμε "με ξενα κολυβα..." :Whistle: 
Και μετα κανουν και παραπονα για τις τιμες...

----------


## dsVee

μαλλον εννοεί 28,5 € συνολικα, σε 6 ατοκες...

----------


## D_J_V

> Κάτσε φίλε για δε το κατάλαβα αυτό, 171€ (28.5€Χ6) θα δώσεις για ένα ρούτερ της πλάκας;


*28,5 /6 = 4,75 ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΝΝΟΩ
ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ 70 ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ
ΜΕ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΑ 28,5 ΣΕ 6 ΑΤΟΚΕΣ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ (ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ) 
* 
........Auto merged post: D_J_V added 1 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........

στην τελική άμα είναι ΜΟΥΦΑ τον πουλάω 30 τον πετάω και παίρνω ενα ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ...

----------


## Spanos

Βάλτε και κάνα σημείο στίξης  :Whistle:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ο No-Name παρέθεσε τις τιμές που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς για να μεταπωλήσουν την υπηρεσία ΑΡΥΣ.
> 
> Ξέρετε, δεν υπάρχει μόνο το ConnX...Η Altecnet π.χ. θα πληρώνει στον ΟΤΕ 14 και κάτι Ε για μια γραμμή 24ρα...Και αν την πουλάει λίγο κάτω από connx θα έχει κέρδος ~15 Ε.


Με κάτι τέτοια βγαίνουν οι φήμες για τα "υπερκέρδη" των isps στην πλάτη του ΟΤΕ. Τα €14 περιλαμβάνουν μόνο τη γραμμή του πελάτη. Δεν περιλαμβάνουν το κόστος διασύνδεσης του ISP με τον ΟΤΕ, δεν περιλαμβάνουν διεθνές BW, δεν περιλαμβάνουν ελληνικό BW (το οποίο απ'ότι διαβάζω τουλάχιστον έχει καταντήσει ακριβότερο από το διεθνές).

----------


## libe13

απο δευτερα (κατα πασα πιθανοτητα) μου ειπαν οτι θα μπορεις να αιτηθεις για τα 24!Ακομα στο συστημα δεν εχουν μπει τα 24,ακομα και να κανεις αιτηση μεσω του site ουσιαστικα η αιτηση σου μπαινει σε κατασταση αναμονης για οταν ενημερωθει το συστημα οπως γινεται και δια τηλεφωνου,οποτε μαγκες υπομονη λιγες μερες ακομα!Εδω καναμε υπομονη ενα χρονο!

----------


## Minotavrs

Ακομα ενας αναβαθμισμενος στην παρεα ... μολις πήρα τηλέφωνο και εκανα αιτηση στα 24 μου ειπαν σε 8-10 ημερες θα ειμαι ΟΚ για να δουμε.....

Ααααα μου εδωσαν και ενα ενσυρματο Baudtec δωρο !  :Smile:

----------


## alfagamma

> απο δευτερα (κατα πασα πιθανοτητα) μου ειπαν οτι θα μπορεις να αιτηθεις για τα 24!Ακομα στο συστημα δεν εχουν μπει τα 24,ακομα και να κανεις αιτηση μεσω του site ουσιαστικα η αιτηση σου μπαινει σε κατασταση αναμονης για οταν ενημερωθει το συστημα οπως γινεται και δια τηλεφωνου,οποτε μαγκες υπομονη λιγες μερες ακομα!Εδω καναμε υπομονη ενα χρονο!



Εγω εκανα χθες αιτηση για 8αρα (σημερα ηδη η γραμμη εδειχνε οτι εγινε 8αρα) περιμενω αυριο και το ιντερνετ να αναβαθμιστει ... αλλα, μολις πριν λιγα λεπτα εκανα αιτηση για 24αρα οι οποια οπως μου ειπε η κοπελια αφου ρωτησε πρωτα, θα ενεργοποιηθει σε 10-12 μερες.
Οσο για το ρουτερ, ναι δινουν δωρο ενα ενσυρματο η με χρεωση 28,5 ευρω το ασυρματο που πηρα εγω(philips για isdn)
Αντε και Χριστουγεννα με 24αρα :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## BigBlack

> Με κάτι τέτοια βγαίνουν οι φήμες για τα "υπερκέρδη" των isps στην πλάτη του ΟΤΕ. Τα €14 περιλαμβάνουν μόνο τη γραμμή του πελάτη. Δεν περιλαμβάνουν το κόστος διασύνδεσης του ISP με τον ΟΤΕ, δεν περιλαμβάνουν διεθνές BW, δεν περιλαμβάνουν ελληνικό BW (το οποίο απ'ότι διαβάζω τουλάχιστον έχει καταντήσει ακριβότερο από το διεθνές).


Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πει και για τα υπόλοιπα κόστη. Οχι τίποτα άλλο, να ξέρουμε τι στ' αλήθεια κοστίζει μια ΑΡΥΣ σύνδεση με εναλλακτικό ISP. Και γιατί φαγωθήκανε να μας περάσουν σε LLU με όλο το χάλι που ζήσαμε (και μερικοί ζουν ακόμα :Sorry: )

----------


## ababapanos

έτσι είναι...  μα δείτε το και απλά... βάλτε το νούμερο σας στην forma, ένα οποιοδήποτε νούμερο αθηνας και θα δείτε ότι μέχρι 8mbps είναι το ανώτερο. πουθενά δεν βγάζει 24 ακόμα ,ακόμα και στο κέντρο τις αθηνας να βάλετε noumero,  ούτε τα computers τους έχουν ενημερωθεί καλά καλά...

----------


## alfagamma

Off Topic


		Το ρεκορ ποστ ποιο ειναι? γιατι ειμαστε ηδη στο 1393... και ακομα ειναι αρχη :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

Μια ΑΡΥΣ σύνδεση χρεώνεται από τον ΟΤΕ στον εναλλακτικό όσο είδατε πιο πάνω.




> NEEΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ
> τα 1024/256 κοστίζουν 11,166
> τα 2048/256 κοστίζουν 11,826
> τα 4096/256 κοστίζουν 13,004
> τα 8192/384 κοστίζουν 13,569
> τα 24576/1024 κοστίζουν 14,351
> 
> ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ
> τα 1024/256 κοστίζαν 13,826
> ...


Όμως, με το ΦΠΑ κτλ κτλ, όταν έδιναν τις αορίστου στις παρακάτω τιμές στον τελικό πελάτη (ενδεικτικές τιμές Altecnet: )

768 - 1024 - 2048 - 4096 - 8192

18,40 €  	21,40 €  	29,40 € 	36,40 € 	45,40 €

καταλαβαίνουμε ότι για μια 8192, το κέρδος είναι κάτω των 10 Ε...Από την άλλη, αν είχαν τρόπο να δίνουν την 8ρα τους με LLU, ή την 16 τους, στα 25 Ε, το κόστος προς τον ΟΤΕ είναι 2 Ε και κάτι ψιλά, οπότε το κέρδος ανεβαίνει σημαντικά...

----------


## tsomis

> Μόλις επικοινώνησα με 134, η αίτηση για αναβάθμιση -από τα 8Mbit στα 24Mbit- έγινε κανονικά, οι ταχύτητες είναι *DL 24Mbit/Up 1Mbit* και η ενεργοποίηση το πολύ σε *5 εργάσιμες*.


Το Ιδιο με μενα...
Με Γεια μας.. :Wink:

----------


## morfeas2002

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ για την κατάργηση της 768 και αυτόματης αναβάθμισης σε 1024/256. :One thumb up: 
Μπράβο για την αισθητή μείωση των τιμών dsl. :Clap: 
Αν έκανε και κάτι με το πάγιο ή ενσωμάτωνε σε αυτό και τις αστικές-υπεραστικές κλήσης θα  έκανε κίνηση ΜΑΤ εναντίον των εναλλακτικών. :Thinking:

----------


## stred

Λοιπόν ξαναπήρα στο 134 να δώ πως πάει το πράγμα.. όντως σήμερα θα γίνει η αλλαγή ΑΡΥΣ σε connx αλλά μου είπε ενα παλικάρι οτι υπάρχει καθυστέρηση καθως γίνεται πανικος.

Όσο για νέο μόντεμ ισχύει αυτό που γράφτηκε είδη.. μόνο αν εισαί νεος συνδρομητής παίρνεις ή έχεις γραμμή απο άλλη εταιρία.. αν είσαι απο ΑΡΥΣ δεν έχει.

----------


## alfagamma

> Λοιπόν ξαναπήρα στο 134 να δώ πως πάει το πράγμα.. όντως σήμερα θα γίνει η αλλαγή ΑΡΥΣ σε connx αλλά μου είπε ενα παλικάρι οτι υπάρχει καθυστέρηση καθως γίνεται πανικος.
> 
> Όσο για νέο μόντεμ ισχύει αυτό που γράφτηκε είδη.. μόνο αν εισαί νεος συνδρομητής παίρνεις ή έχεις γραμμή απο άλλη εταιρία.. αν είσαι απο ΑΡΥΣ δεν έχει.


Μα εδω δικαιουμαστε εμεις που ειμαστε ουτως η αλλως σε connex,δεν καταλαβα γιατι να μην δικαιουσε και εσυ?
Εγω ειχα παρει το πρωτο δωρεαν στην αναβαθμιση σε 4αρα πηρα ενα με 20 ευρω ασυρματο(ενσυρματο=δωρεαν) και τωρα παλι 28,5 ασυρματο (ενσυρματο= δωρεαν) :Thinking: 
Για ρωτα παλι γιατι αν το δικαιουσε κακως δεν στο δινουν :Mad:

----------


## D_J_V

> Λοιπόν ξαναπήρα στο 134 να δώ πως πάει το πράγμα.. όντως σήμερα θα γίνει η αλλαγή ΑΡΥΣ σε connx αλλά μου είπε ενα παλικάρι οτι υπάρχει καθυστέρηση καθως γίνεται πανικος.
> 
> Όσο για νέο μόντεμ ισχύει αυτό που γράφτηκε είδη.. μόνο αν εισαί νεος συνδρομητής παίρνεις ή έχεις γραμμή απο άλλη εταιρία.. αν είσαι απο ΑΡΥΣ δεν έχει.


Ξαναγράφω:
*Εκανα αναβάθμιση στα 8Mbit και επειδή έχω παλιό router μου έκαναν ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 50%++ στα υπάρχοντα...*
Δηλαδή SAGEM ή PHILIPS wireless με 28,5 ευρώ σε δόσεις 6 λογαριασμούς άτοκα!!!
Αυτό το τσεκάρισα 3 φορές με ΑΛΛΟ άτομο...

----------


## 2048dsl

> ρε παιδιά γιατί βιάζεστε για τα 24 δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και εμενα το ίδιο μου είπαν και για να μην αργώ παρήγγειλα την 8άρα , μου είπε όταν ανακοινωθεί η 24 ταχύτητα, με απλά μονο ένα τηλέφωνο από μέρους μου στο 134 αναβαθμίζομε αυτόματα.
> 
> μου είπε και αύριο να βγει η 24 και να πάρεις να αναβάθμισες δε  υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, υποβάθμιση είναι αυτή που δεν επιτρέπεται, δηλαδή κάποιος από 24 να ζητήσει να πάει 8. αυτό δεν γίνετε "γιαυτο" προσοχή
> και  ρώτησα και για την εξάμηνη δέσμευση, αυτή παραμένει ως έχει , δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα οποτε και αν ζητήσω αναβάθμιση,  οποτε εγώ θα έχω τώρα την θάρα μου και σε καμια δυο βδομάδες θα αναβαθμίσω σε 24.




Μια απο τα ιδια και σε μενα.σε καμια 1-2 εβδομαδες τηλεφωνο 134 μου ειπαν να παρω ωστε απο τα 8 να βρεθω στα 24  :Smile:

----------


## saili

Μπορεί να μείωσε τις τιμές στο ιντερνετ αλλα στα υπόλοιπα .... οπως λεει και η διαφήμιση "πληρώνεις και τον αέρα που αναπνεεις".

35 Ε  για αλλαγή της γραμμής από isdn σε pstn και το netmode το θελουν πισω....

----------


## okopan

Ρε γυναίκα . Παροχος ευρυζωνικων υπηρεσιων με 1056 Κbps upload στην 24αρα με 3 γράμματα .

forthnet έβαλες ? 

forthnet δεν ταιριαζει .

Ποιός νάναι ????


Αντε να κατεβαζουμε και καμια blue ray ταινια και στην Ψωροκωσταινα.


Τον ΟΤΕ εχω για Άγιο γι αυτό πληρώνω ΠΑΓΙΟ .

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ρε γυναίκα . Παροχος ευρυζωνικων υπηρεσιων με 1Μbps upload στην 24αρα με 3 γράμματα .
> 
> forthnet έβαλες ? 
> 
> forthnet δεν ταιριαζει .
> 
> Ποιός νάναι ????
> 
> 
> ...



 :ROFL:  το last one μου αρεσε :Very Happy:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ρε γυναίκα . Παροχος ευρυζωνικων υπηρεσιων με 1Μbps upload στην 24αρα με 3 γράμματα .



HOL ?  :Razz:

----------


## alfagamma

> Μπορεί να μείωσε τις τιμές στο ιντερνετ αλλα στα υπόλοιπα .... οπως λεει και η διαφήμιση "πληρώνεις και τον αέρα που αναπνεεις".
> 
> 35 Ε  για αλλαγή της γραμμής από isdn σε pstn και το netmode το θελουν πισω....




Off Topic


		Τι να το κανεις το netmode αν κανεις την γραμμη pstn? :Thinking:

----------


## balander

Πήγα σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ για να μεταβώ από την 768 στην 8αρα. Μόνο που δεν με έδειραν. 

Ο ενας μου έλεγε "δεν σου κάνει η 768; Με 16.5 ευρώ;" 

Η αλλη μου έλεγε "έλα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα". Της λέω γιατί; Μου λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται όλες οι περιοχές της πόλης. Και ενω προσπαθούσα να της εξηγήσω οτι μπορώ σύμφωνα με τον wizard του ΟΤΕ να έχω 8αρα αυτή επέμενε να έρθω μετά τα Χριστούγεννα. Και στο τέλος μου είπε " Εαν δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα της 8αρας μην έρθεις και κάνεις παράπονα". 

Ευχαριστώ τον ΟΤΕ που με το έτσι θέλω διώχνει πελάτες..  :ROFL:

----------


## body125z

> Πήγα σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ για να μεταβώ από την 768 στην 8αρα. Μόνο που δεν με έδειραν. 
> 
> Ο ενας μου έλεγε "δεν σου κάνει η 768; Με 16.5 ευρώ;" 
> 
> Η αλλη μου έλεγε "έλα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα". Της λέω γιατί; Μου λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται όλες οι περιοχές της πόλης. Και ενω προσπαθούσα να της εξηγήσω οτι μπορώ σύμφωνα με τον wizard του ΟΤΕ να έχω 8αρα αυτή επέμενε να έρθω μετά τα Χριστούγεννα. Και στο τέλος μου είπε " Εαν δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα της 8αρας μην έρθεις και κάνεις παράπονα". 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον ΟΤΕ που με το έτσι θέλω διώχνει πελάτες..


o OTE einai  ενα βημα  μπροστα... εκρινε τις αναγκες σου κ ειδε οτι δε χρειαζεσαι παραπανω  kbit ..
οχι σα τους κακους εναλλακτικους!!! :Razz:

----------


## Minotavrs

> Πήγα σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ για να μεταβώ από την 768 στην 8αρα. Μόνο που δεν με έδειραν. 
> 
> Ο ενας μου έλεγε "δεν σου κάνει η 768; Με 16.5 ευρώ;" 
> 
> Η αλλη μου έλεγε "έλα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα". Της λέω γιατί; Μου λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται όλες οι περιοχές της πόλης. Και ενω προσπαθούσα να της εξηγήσω οτι μπορώ σύμφωνα με τον wizard του ΟΤΕ να έχω 8αρα αυτή επέμενε να έρθω μετά τα Χριστούγεννα. Και στο τέλος μου είπε " Εαν δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα της 8αρας μην έρθεις και κάνεις παράπονα". 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον ΟΤΕ που με το έτσι θέλω διώχνει πελάτες..


Ti πας και εσυ στον ΟΤΕ εχεις τοσο χρονο να περιμενεις στην ουρα παρε αγορι μου το 134 να τελειωνεις... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## liberostelios

> HOL ?


 :ROFL: 

Και Tellas θα μπορούσε να ήταν, αλλά δεν είναι με 3 γράμματα...

Πάντως πολύ καλή κίνηση του ΟΤΕ, δεδομένου ότι οι τιμές των υψηλών ταχυτήτων λογικεύτηκαν, πλέον, και έδειξε αλλαγή πολιτικής στο θέμα του upload (δυστυχώς μόνο στα 24Mbps). Σίγουρα είναι μια σφραγίδα στην σταθεροποίηση της αγοράς και ευελπιστώ ότι θα πιέσει τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους να βελτιώσουν τις υπηρεσίες τους... Ιδίως, πάντως, όσοι πάροχοι έχουν τηλεφωνία voIP θα βρεθούν σε αρκετά δύσκολη θέση, πιστεύω...

----------


## illmater

Αναβάθμιση από τα 2mbit στα 4mbit εντός ολίγων ωρών, μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ!
επίσης απο προσωπική εμπειρεία διακρίνω ότι το 134 έχει ανεβει σε επίπεδο γνώσεων από παλαιότερα,εύχομαι να επενδύσουν και ο ΟΤΕ και οι εναλλακτικοί περισσότερο στην υποστήριξη των πελατών, παρά στην διαφήμηση, ο ευχαριστημένος πελάτης είναι η καλύτερη διαφήμηση.

........Auto merged post: illmater added 3 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> Πήγα σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ για να μεταβώ από την 768 στην 8αρα. Μόνο που δεν με έδειραν. 
> 
> Ο ενας μου έλεγε "δεν σου κάνει η 768; Με 16.5 ευρώ;" 
> 
> Η αλλη μου έλεγε "έλα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα". Της λέω γιατί; Μου λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται όλες οι περιοχές της πόλης. Και ενω προσπαθούσα να της εξηγήσω οτι μπορώ σύμφωνα με τον wizard του ΟΤΕ να έχω 8αρα αυτή επέμενε να έρθω μετά τα Χριστούγεννα. Και στο τέλος μου είπε " Εαν δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα της 8αρας μην έρθεις και κάνεις παράπονα". 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον ΟΤΕ που με το έτσι θέλω διώχνει πελάτες..


καλά στα τοπικά καταστήματα είναι για τα μπάζα τις περισσότερες φορές, πάρε το 134 και άστους αυτούς προφανώς δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται , και ούτε θέλουν να μάθουν.

----------


## Space2006

Αίτηση 24Μbit και εδώ. Η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι θα η σύνδεση θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 10 εργάσιμες  :Sad:   (δε μπορώ, δε μπορώ να περιμένω  :Razz: ). 

Ελπίζω στην έκπληξη από τους τεχνικούς του δικού μας Α/Κ, εδώ στον Νέο Κόσμο μέχρι σήμερα μας έχουν κακομάθει (αναβαθμίσεις ΠΑΝΤΑ σε 1-2 εργάσιμες).

----------


## Fanh

να κανω μια ερωτηση αν παραγειλλω το connx μεσω του 134 τον εξοπλησμο μετα απο ποσες μερες θα το παραλαβω?????

----------


## N3ptun3

> να κανω μια ερωτηση αν παραγειλλω το connx μεσω του 134 τον εξοπλησμο μετα απο ποσες μερες θα το παραλαβω?????


Έχει διαφορά εάν η αίτηση γίνει σε κάποιο oteshop ή στο 134 ?

----------


## Minotavrs

> να κανω μια ερωτηση αν παραγειλλω το connx μεσω του 134 τον εξοπλησμο μετα απο ποσες μερες θα το παραλαβω?????


Σε εμενα εκανε 4 ημερες (πριν 6 μηνες)

----------


## echobox

> Αναβάθμιση από τα 2mbit στα 4mbit εντός ολίγων ωρών, μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ!
> 
> καλά στα τοπικά καταστήματα είναι για τα μπάζα τις περισσότερες φορές, πάρε το 134 και άστους αυτούς προφανώς δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται , και ούτε θέλουν να μάθουν.


Μέσα σε λιγες ώρες?σοβαρά μιλας?Κι εγώ σημερα πήρα τηλ απο 2048 σε 4096 αλλα ακόμα τιποτα...τυχερέ!!!!!

----------


## okopan

> HOL ?


Το διορθωσα ο ΟΤΕ λεει 1056 Κbps upload ενω η HOL 1024 . ( αρα ειναι ΟΤΕ )

Α καλό εεεεε !!!!

----------


## Space2006

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος την πολιτική που θα ακολουθήσει ο ΟΤΕ με το SNR?

----------


## saili

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τι να το κανεις το netmode αν κανεις την γραμμη pstn?


To θεμα είναι τι να το κανουν αυτοί....

Παντως στο οτεσοπ της Τουμπας (παπαφη)  σημερα στις 6 το απογευμα, 3 ατομα εκει μεσα, μονο μια κοπελιτσα ήξερε για τις νεες τιμες... ακομα και το διαφημιστικο που δινουν γραφει τιμη για 768 με 18,90 και το διορθωνουν με στυλο ότι είναι 18,50.

----------


## Fanh

ε απο το oteshop το περνεις κατευθειαν αλα χτες δεν ξεραν τιποτα για της καινουριες τιμες!!! λες να ξερουν σημερα??????? :Thinking:

----------


## pentium_vi

Έκανα και εγώ πριν λίγο την αναβάθμιση στα 24 (μέσω το 134) και μου είπανε το πολύ σε μία εβδομάδα. Πιστεύω πάντως από προηγούμενη εμπειρία ότι το πολύ σε 2 μέρες θα έχω αναβαθμιστεί. Αυτό που θα μένει θα είναι να με αναβαθμίσει και η ΟΤΕnet η οποία είναι αυτή που αργεί συνήθως.

----------


## danaos

αιτηση και απο μενα για 24mbit  :ROFL:

----------


## stred

> Μα εδω δικαιουμαστε εμεις που ειμαστε ουτως η αλλως σε connex,δεν καταλαβα γιατι να μην δικαιουσε και εσυ?
> Εγω ειχα παρει το πρωτο δωρεαν στην αναβαθμιση σε 4αρα πηρα ενα με 20 ευρω ασυρματο(ενσυρματο=δωρεαν) και τωρα παλι 28,5 ασυρματο (ενσυρματο= δωρεαν)
> Για ρωτα παλι γιατι αν το δικαιουσε κακως δεν στο δινουν


τι να σου πω.. 2 φορές ρώτησα και πήρα την ίδια απάντηση.. δε με νοιάζει στην τελική μια χαρά είναι το αξιόπιστο zyxelaki μου, αστά τα μόντεμ να τα πάρει κανείς που δεν έχει, μην δημιουργήσουμε και έλλειψη στην αγορά!

Πάντως πριν ήμουν με 768.. τώρα με την 2mbit πιστέυω την ίδια ταχύτητα θα έχω πάλι έτσι οπως το κόβω να φορτώνεται το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ!

----------


## nIkOs27

Εμείς που ζούμε στην επαρχία σωθήκαμε επιτέλους. 
Πριν από λίγο έκανα αίτηση μέσω 134 και μου είπανε σε 5-6 μέρες. 
Τελικά η Ανάσταση ήρθε νωρίτερα!!

 :One thumb up:  :Clap:

----------


## danaos

σε 10 μερες μου ειπαν για ενεργοποιηση και μενα για την 24mbit. αυταααααα ειναι  :Razz:

----------


## illmater

> Μέσα σε λιγες ώρες?σοβαρά μιλας?Κι εγώ σημερα πήρα τηλ απο 2048 σε 4096 αλλα ακόμα τιποτα...τυχερέ!!!!!


20:30 χτες το βράδυ η αίτηση για να αναβάθμιση, και σήμερα 09:45 που άνοιξα το ρουτερ συγχρονισμένο στα 4096!!  σου εύχομαι μέχρι αύριο το πρωί να σε έχουν αναβαθμίσει.

----------


## Hwoarang

Τωρα την παραγγέλνω την 24άρα

----------


## marios007

Πάντως εμένα το 134 (Κέντρο Πάτρας) μου είπε ότι πρέπει να πάρω τηλέφωνο απο Δευτέρα και ότι δεν δέχονται ακόμα αιτήσεις για 24αρα.

----------


## ababapanos

πάντως "μαρεσει" που λέτε ότι θα μαζευτούμε όλοι στα 24 και θα "πιταρουμε" και θα κατεβάζουμε με λιγότερο και από 4άρα και oλοι στα 24 πάτε...    Μην ακούτε κανέναν και εγώ στα  24 θα πάω! :Cool:   Vour και ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει! :Razz:

----------


## gkontos

Μόλις έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση στα 2Mb :Clap: 

"]

----------


## Kolofotias

Προς ενημέρωση:

Μόλις πήρα το Kέντρο Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών της Otenet και μου είπαν πως οι αναβαθμίσεις(768-->1024) ξεκινούν από τα conn-x και το δίκτυο πελατών του OTE  και σταδιακά θα γίνουν και στους άλλους παρόχους με πρώτη την Otenet (onDSL Kit πχ).Για την Otenet περιμένουν τις αναβαθμίσεις αρχές Ιανουαρίου.Για όσους έχουν OnDSL Kit και φοιτητικά πακέτα της Otenet....

----------


## aragorn

Την έκανα κι εγώ.
Την αίτηση από τα 8 στα 24.
Ούτε μια βδομάδα δεν έμεινα στα 8  :Smile:

----------


## 123456789

Πάρα πολύ καλά νέα.
Σε λίγο θα παίξουν και εκπτώσεις στη φωνή κλπ...ευτυχώς πολλοί είχαμε ταλαιπωρηθεί από τους μικρούς.

----------


## alfagamma

> To θεμα είναι τι να το κανουν αυτοί....
> 
> Παντως στο οτεσοπ της Τουμπας (παπαφη)  σημερα στις 6 το απογευμα, 3 ατομα εκει μεσα, μονο μια κοπελιτσα ήξερε για τις νεες τιμες... ακομα και το διαφημιστικο που δινουν γραφει τιμη για 768 με 18,90 και το διορθωνουν με στυλο ότι είναι 18,50.


Ειδες τελικα ποσο γρηγοροι ειμαστε? :Whistle: 
Προσπερναμε τις εξελιξεις

----------


## WAntilles

Είναι παντελώς βόδια και ανοργάνωτοι πάντως, καί στον ΟΤΕ.

Μόλις μίλησα με 134, και δεν γνωρίζει ο υπάλληλος (ούτε και ο αμέσως ανώτερός του) τί και πόσο θα γίνει με το μηνιαίο πάγιο των συνδέσεων λιανικής aDSL γραμμής.

----------


## bond

Μολις εκανα και εγω αναβαθμιση απο τα 8 στα 24. Οσο για το μοντεμ, αν και καμμια φορα μπερδευονται το λογικο ειναι το εξης.
Αν ειστε στα 786,1,2 και ειχατε παρει adsl 1 modem/router, δικαουστε καινουριο ADSL 2+.
Αν ειστε ηδη στα 4,8 δεν δικαιουστε. Λογικα θα πηρατε ADSL 2+, οταν κανατε την αναβαθμιση στα 4,8.

----------


## alfagamma

> Είναι παντελώς βόδια και ανοργάνωτοι πάντως, καί στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μόλις μίλησα με 134, και δεν γνωρίζει ο υπάλληλος (ούτε και ο αμέσως ανώτερός του) τί και πόσο θα γίνει με το μηνιαίο πάγιο των συνδέσεων λιανικής aDSL γραμμής.


Μα αν δεν εχει ανακοινωθει κατι πως να ξερουν? :Thinking: 
Λογικο δεν ειναι ... τα βοδια να ξερουν για οσα τους ενημερωνουν? :Whistle:

----------


## shaq141a

> Είναι παντελώς βόδια και ανοργάνωτοι πάντως, καί στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μόλις μίλησα με 134, και δεν γνωρίζει ο υπάλληλος (ούτε και ο αμέσως ανώτερός του) τί και πόσο θα γίνει με το μηνιαίο πάγιο των συνδέσεων λιανικής aDSL γραμμής.


Πρέπει να είσαι ο μοναδικός που έχει κάνει αυτήν την ερώτηση στο 134.  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## echobox

> 20:30 χτες το βράδυ η αίτηση για να αναβάθμιση, και σήμερα 09:45 που άνοιξα το ρουτερ συγχρονισμένο στα 4096!!  σου εύχομαι μέχρι αύριο το πρωί να σε έχουν αναβαθμίσει.


Απ'οτι βλέπω έχουμε το ίδιο ρουτερ!Ειναι adsl 2????? γιατι αν δεν είναι νομίζω οτι με την αναβάθμιση δικαιούμαστε νέο ρουτερ!Αν και εμενα δε μου είπαν τιποτα για αυτο!

----------


## pstratos

Σε 4 μέρες  1438 posts σε 96 σελίδες!!!
Μπράβο!

----------


## Sovjohn

> Και Tellas θα μπορούσε να ήταν, αλλά δεν είναι με 3 γράμματα...
> 
> Πάντως πολύ καλή κίνηση του ΟΤΕ, δεδομένου ότι οι τιμές των υψηλών ταχυτήτων λογικεύτηκαν, πλέον, και έδειξε αλλαγή πολιτικής στο θέμα του upload (δυστυχώς μόνο στα 24Mbps). Σίγουρα είναι μια σφραγίδα στην σταθεροποίηση της αγοράς και ευελπιστώ ότι θα πιέσει τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους να βελτιώσουν τις υπηρεσίες τους... _Ιδίως, πάντως, όσοι πάροχοι έχουν τηλεφωνία voIP θα βρεθούν σε αρκετά δύσκολη θέση, πιστεύω_...


Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι όσοι έχουν απροβλημάτιστη VOIP είναι και θα είναι μια χαρά, όσοι δίνουν "PSTN" και δεν έχει αναγνώριση κλήσης, δεν έχει φαξ, δεν έχει το ένα δεν έχει το άλλο, θα το νιώσουν στο πετσί τους πολύ περισσότερο...

Το VOIP δεν είναι καμια τεχνολογία του Σατανά, ίσα ίσα, το μέλλον είναι...Τώρα, όσοι γενικότερα δεν δίνουν καλές υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας, τι να πω, ας πρόσεχαν...

----------


## Strogg

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε.................

Πριν 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ενημερώσανε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ το 134 και δίνουν 24άρα.....

Πριν μισή ώρα ήρθα φορτωμένος με το Linksys WAG200 για ADSL2+..........αλλά τα παιδιά στο 134 μου είπαν πως θα πάρω δώρο το Speedtouch 536!!!!!!!!!!!

Ax αχ τι ξενύχτια θα πέσουν πάνω στις καυτές ταχύτητες!

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Νομιζω πως ειναι το πιο πολυσυζητημενο θεμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!Οχι????

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε.................
> 
> Πριν 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ενημερώσανε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ το 134 και δίνουν 24άρα.....
> 
> Πριν μισή ώρα ήρθα φορτωμένος με το Linksys WAG200 για ADSL2+..........αλλά τα παιδιά στο 134 μου είπαν πως θα πάρω δώρο το Speedtouch 536!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ax αχ τι ξενύχτια θα πέσουν πάνω στις καυτές ταχύτητες!


πηρα και εγω τηλ φοβαμαι να κανω την αιτιση παιδια....μην χαθει αυτες τις μερες...και μου διακοπει εντελως το internet

----------


## chrispen

ρε παιδιά γιατι δεν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση στη σελίδα του οτε; To oteshop λεει μονο 1-2-4-8 . Και με εμάς στην επαρχία που έχουμε μείνει στα 2 τι θα γίνει;

----------


## alfagamma

> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι όσοι έχουν απροβλημάτιστη VOIP είναι και θα είναι μια χαρά, όσοι δίνουν "PSTN" και δεν έχει αναγνώριση κλήσης, δεν έχει φαξ, δεν έχει το ένα δεν έχει το άλλο, θα το νιώσουν στο πετσί τους πολύ περισσότερο...
> 
> Το VOIP δεν είναι καμια τεχνολογία του Σατανά, ίσα ίσα, το μέλλον είναι...Τώρα, όσοι γενικότερα δεν δίνουν καλές υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας, τι να πω, ας πρόσεχαν...


Θα συμφωνησω εν μερη, σιγουρα το VOIP ειναι καλο και χρειαζετε αλλα πιστευω οτι τουλαχιστον για την ωρα ειναι προσθετο στην τηλεφωνια οπως την ξερουμε.
Εγω το χρησημοποιω καθε μερα (ειδικα για κλησεις στο εξωτερικο) αλλα δεν νομιζω να αισθανομουνα ασφαλεια μονο με VOIP.

----------


## karetsos

νέο router δικαιούνται δωρεάν σίγουρα όσοι έχουν κλείσει το εξάμηνο δέσμευσης και θα ξανάρχίσουν νεά δέσμευση (άσχετα από ταχύτητα).

επίσης πιθανόν να δικαιούνται όσοι είναι μέσα στο εξάμηνο αλλά είχαν πάρει απλό modem όταν ξεκίνησαν. ίσως όμως αυτοί να το πάρουν όχι εντελώς δωρεάν αλλά με κάποια έκπτωση.

φυσικά δικαιούνται όσοι έρχονται στον ΟΤΕ από ΑΡΥΣ, οπότε έχουν και αυτοί 6μηνη δέσμευση (άσχετα από ταχύτητα).

τέλος όσοι αρχίζουν από την αρχή  :Wink: 

edit: Παιδιά λίγο υπόμονη, το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ μεγά΄λο και μέχρι να ενημερωθούν όλα τα καταστήματα και οι υπάλληλοι και οι εφαρμογές κκτλ θα πάερθ λίγο χρόνο.

Φυσικά θα πάρει και λίγο χρόνο για την μετατροπή των ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης.

Καλύτερα να αφήσετε άλλους να δοκιμάσουν τις νέες μεγάλες ταχύτητες στην περιοχή σας.
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!! :Cool:

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Αν παρεις το 134 σου λενε ποτε θα αναβαθμιστουν απο 768 σε 1024 οι ταχυτητες στο δικο σου DSLAM?(Πχ Στην κερκυρα 20/1/08)

----------


## poussou

Νέο router άν απλά κάνεις αναβάιμιση..."λυπούμαστε αλλά δέν το παίρνει το σύστημα...δηλαδή αυτό που έχετε...ΕΠΑΡΚΕΙ..."

----------


## alfagamma

> Νέο router άν απλά κάνεις αναβάιμιση..."λυπούμαστε αλλά δέν το παίρνει το σύστημα...δηλαδή αυτό που έχετε...ΕΠΑΡΚΕΙ..."


Και σε μας πως το πηρε το συστημα? :Thinking: 
Και μαλιστα εμενα με ρωτησε απο μονη της τι θελω (δωρεαν ενσυρματο η με 28,5 ασυρματο?) και οταν ειπα οτι εχω και δεν θελω μου ειπε..." παρε τοτε το δωρεαν αφου το δικαιουσε!!!" και τελικα πηρα το ασυρματο με 28,5.
Πρεπει να επιμεινετε γιατι μαλλον δεν γνωριζουν.

Υ.Γ οταν εκανα την αιτηση απο 4αρα σε 8αρα δεν μου ειπαν τιποτα, το ρουτερ μου το προτειναν οταν εκανα την αιτηση σε 24αρα.
Αρα πρεπει να παιζει το τι εχεις και τι θελεις!!!

----------


## nIkOs27

> Νέο router άν απλά κάνεις αναβάιμιση..."λυπούμαστε αλλά δέν το παίρνει το σύστημα...δηλαδή αυτό που έχετε...ΕΠΑΡΚΕΙ..."


Εγώ έκανα αναβάθμιση από 2 σε 24 και τους είπα ότι έχω το Sagem F@st 800-840 (αυτό που μου είχανε δώσει όταν έκανα πέρσι την 768) και μου είπανε ότι θα μου δώσουν άλλο.

Edit:   @alfagamma με πρόλαβες  :Very Happy:

----------


## traboukos

> Είναι παντελώς βόδια και ανοργάνωτοι πάντως, καί στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μόλις μίλησα με 134, και δεν γνωρίζει ο υπάλληλος (ούτε και ο αμέσως ανώτερός του) τί και πόσο θα γίνει με το μηνιαίο πάγιο των συνδέσεων λιανικής aDSL γραμμής.


Βεβαια.... λες και πηρες την διευθυνση του ΟΤΕ.....
Νομιζω πως εισαι λάθος. είναι εκει για να ενημερωνουν για τα ισχυοντα πακετα ΟΤΕ που αφορουν ΠΕΛΑΤΗ-ΙΔΙΩΤΗ .
για επιχειρησιακους πελάτες (ΜΕΓΆΛΟΥΣ) και παροχους υπάρχουν αλλες διευθυνσεις... και καλά κάνουν.

ΕΣΥ δλδ σε αντιστοιχη θέση θα ελεγες βοδι τον εαυτο σου αν κάποιος σε ρωταγε κάτι για το οποιο είσαι τελειως αναρμοδιος??
καταλαβαινω τον εκνευρισμο σου μιας και εισαι σε αλλον παροχο με γραμμη από ΟΤΕ αλλα τα βόδια στα οποια θα επρεπε να φωναξεις είναι της εταιριας που είσαι μια και τις τιμές τις χονδρικής ο ΟΤΕ τις ανακοινωσε και ειναι αρκετα χαμηλες....

----------


## gio44

Παίδες μόλις έκλεισα το τηλ εχοντας κάνει αίτηση για 24!!!!Αντε καλορίζικα για όλους!!! :Respekt:

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

> Και σε μας πως το πηρε το συστημα?
> Και μαλιστα εμενα με ρωτησε απο μονη της τι θελω (δωρεαν ενσυρματο η με 28,5 ασυρματο?) και οταν ειπα οτι εχω και δεν θελω μου ειπε..." παρε τοτε το δωρεαν αφου το δικαιουσε!!!" και τελικα πηρα το ασυρματο με 28,5.
> Πρεπει να επιμεινετε γιατι μαλλον δεν γνωριζουν.




Off Topic


		Εγω γιατι τελη οκτωβρη πηρα ενα modem f@st 800?Κανονικα δεν επρεπε να παρω το speedtouch 530?

----------


## karetsos

> Και σε μας πως το πηρε το συστημα?
> Και μαλιστα εμενα με ρωτησε απο μονη της τι θελω (δωρεαν ενσυρματο η με 28,5 ασυρματο?) και οταν ειπα οτι εχω και δεν θελω μου ειπε..." παρε τοτε το δωρεαν αφου το δικαιουσε!!!" και τελικα πηρα το ασυρματο με 28,5.
> Πρεπει να επιμεινετε γιατι μαλλον δεν γνωριζουν.
> 
> Υ.Γ οταν εκανα την αιτηση απο 4αρα σε 8αρα δεν μου ειπαν τιποτα, το ρουτερ μου το προτειναν οταν εκανα την αιτηση σε 24αρα.
> Αρα πρεπει να παιζει το τι εχεις και τι θελεις!!!


 
είχε λήξει το εξάμηνο σου;

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΕΓΩ γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα χαθει καποια αιτιση....και θα αργησει να γινει αναβαθμιση.....τους πηρα και τους λεω αστο ....μετα τις γιορτες, ουτος σι αλιως πριν τις γιορτεις κανεις δεν θα παει 24

----------


## balander

Ειχα conn-x 6μηνο και έληξε πρίν 1 μήνα. Σήμερα έκανα αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας σε 8αρα και μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει νεα δέσμευση 6μηνου. Θα μείνει αορίστου. Ισχύει;

----------


## alfagamma

> Εγώ έκανα αναβάθμιση από 2 σε 24 και τους είπα ότι έχω το Sagem F@st 800-840 (αυτό που μου είχανε δώσει όταν έκανα πέρσι την 768) και μου είπανε ότι θα μου δώσουν άλλο.
> 
> Edit:   @alfagamma με πρόλαβες


Προσπαθω :Whistle:  :One thumb up:

----------


## hercules_j

εγω που εχω το sagem 1540w κανει για 24Μ?
ξερει κανενας;

----------


## alfagamma

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εγω γιατι τελη οκτωβρη πηρα ενα modem f@st 800?Κανονικα δεν επρεπε να παρω το speedtouch 530?


Δεν γνωριζω :Thinking: 




> είχε λήξει το εξάμηνο σου;


Νομιζω πως οχι, την 4αρα την εκανα το καλοκαιρι.




> Ειχα conn-x 6μηνο και έληξε πρίν 1 μήνα. Σήμερα έκανα αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας σε 8αρα και μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει νεα δέσμευση 6μηνου. Θα μείνει αορίστου. Ισχύει;



 :RTFM: αν το γραφει ισως αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

........Auto merged post: alfagamma added 0 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........




> εγω που εχω το sagem 1540w κανει για 24Μ?
> ξερει κανενας;


ναι, αυτο εχω και εγω

----------


## bond

> Ειχα conn-x 6μηνο και έληξε πρίν 1 μήνα. Σήμερα έκανα αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας σε 8αρα και μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει νεα δέσμευση 6μηνου. Θα μείνει αορίστου. Ισχύει;


Και εγω που εκανα απο 8 σε 24 μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει ενα δεσμευση. Δεν το εμπιστευομαι οτι ειναι ετσι αλλα τωρα γινεται χαμος οποτε τρεχα γυρευε. Μετα τις γιορτες θα ξαναπαρω και φανταζομαι θα εχουν ενημερωθεί πιο σωστά.

----------


## WAntilles

> Βεβαια.... λες και πηρες την διευθυνση του ΟΤΕ.....
> Νομιζω πως εισαι λάθος. είναι εκει για να ενημερωνουν για τα ισχυοντα πακετα ΟΤΕ που αφορουν ΠΕΛΑΤΗ-ΙΔΙΩΤΗ .
> για επιχειρησιακους πελάτες (ΜΕΓΆΛΟΥΣ) και παροχους υπάρχουν αλλες διευθυνσεις... και καλά κάνουν.
> 
> ΕΣΥ δλδ σε αντιστοιχη θέση θα ελεγες βοδι τον εαυτο σου αν κάποιος σε ρωταγε κάτι για το οποιο είσαι τελειως αναρμοδιος??
> καταλαβαινω τον εκνευρισμο σου μιας και εισαι σε αλλον παροχο με γραμμη από ΟΤΕ αλλα τα βόδια στα οποια θα επρεπε να φωναξεις είναι της εταιριας που είσαι μια και τις τιμές τις χονδρικής ο ΟΤΕ τις ανακοινωσε και ειναι αρκετα χαμηλες....


Για πελάτη-ιδιώτη είναι φίλε μου η γραμμή λιανικής aDSL, και πελάτης-ιδιώτης είμαι.

Και όχι, για τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να φωνάξω.

Γραμμή λιανικής έχω, στο όνομά μου, από αυτόν, και όχι από κάποια άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## traboukos

την γραμμη αυτην την αγορασε ή οχι η εταιρια σου  χονδρικη από τον ΟΤΕ και την πουλησε σε λιανικη σε εσενα??
Κανω λάθος??
άρα που πρέπει να απευθυνθεις??
Εκτος αν εχεις αγορασει μόνο γραμμη από τον ΟΤΕ ξεχωριστα (δλδ σου ερχεται στον λογαριασμο του ΟΤΕ)
και μονο κωδικους από την altec  οπότε σου ζητώ συγγνωμη....

Σε κάθε πάντως περίπτωση επειδη εχω ζήσει κάτι αντιστοιχο απο το τμημα σταθερης τηλεφωνιας το 134 το μαθαινει πραγματικά πάντα τελευταιο....
Δεν είναι τόσο ασχετοι αυτοί που σας μιλουν απλά κάποιοι φροντίζουν να τους τα λένε αφου κάνει την ανακοινωση ο ΟΤΕ επισημα....
πολύ μετα δλδ....
και εσυ παρόλο που ξέρεις δν μπορεις να μιλήσεις γιατι μετα θα σε ακουσουν από την "ποιοτητα " και θα τα ακούσεις.....

----------


## manoulamou

> Προς ενημέρωση:
> 
> Μόλις πήρα το Kέντρο Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών της Otenet και μου είπαν πως οι αναβαθμίσεις(768-->1024) ξεκινούν από τα conn-x και το δίκτυο πελατών του OTE  και σταδιακά θα γίνουν και στους άλλους παρόχους με πρώτη την Otenet (onDSL Kit πχ).Για την Otenet περιμένουν τις αναβαθμίσεις αρχές Ιανουαρίου.Για όσους έχουν OnDSL Kit και φοιτητικά πακέτα της Otenet....


Οι τιμες αοριστου χρονου ειναι ουσιαστικα ανυπαρκτες
τα παγια ειναι που πρεπει να μειωθουν για να μην χαλασει η καφετιερα :Razz: !!!








ο καθεις με τον πονο του :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ........

----------


## Πύρρος

> Εκτος αν εχεις αγορασει μόνο γραμμη από τον ΟΤΕ ξεχωριστα (δλδ σου ερχεται στον λογαριασμο του ΟΤΕ)
> και μονο κωδικους από την altec  οπότε σου ζητώ συγγνωμη....


Αυτό έχει κάνει (το ξέρω από τα συμφραζόμενα, και άλλα threads).

Εχει πλάκα πάντως πόσο γρήγορα πήγαμε από το να είναι η γραμμή λιανικής μονόδρομος στο να σε κοιτάνε σαν  :Ufoabducted: .

----------


## hercules_j

ΑΓ,
thx για την απάντηση ρε man,

........Auto merged post: hercules_j added 4 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........




> Οι τιμες αοριστου χρονου ειναι ουσιαστικα ανυπαρκτες
> τα παγια ειναι που πρεπει να μειωθουν για να μην χαλασει η καφετιερα!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ποιά πάγια;;;;
εμενα που κανει το ρουτερ και για 24Μ λέω αμα κανω αναβαθμιση να ζητησω καεφετιέρα, παίζει;;;;

----------


## karetsos

παιδιά ακούστε:

ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ δωρεάν router ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη τρέχουσα προσφορά (κάμερες, σκληρούς δίσκους κτλ) δικαιούνται μόνο οι νέοι πελάτες Conn-X, οι οποίοι και έχουν και εξάμηνη δέσμευση.

Αν κάποιος έχει κλείσει εξάμηνο και θέλει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ να πάρει δωρεάν router μπορεί να ζητήσει διακοπή του conn-x και μετά απο 3-4 μέρες αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση. 

ξέρω είναι μπελαλίδικο αλλά έτσι σίγουρα παίρνεις νέο router.

----------


## NUTSIS

Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει σε μερικες χιλιαδες μελη του φορουμ μονο η μανουλα και ο WAntilles
εχουν γραμμη στο ονομα τους.
Ειχα και εγω αλλα με επεισε η μανουλα εν αγνοια της περυσι και περασα σε conn-x.
Και βρηκα την υγεια μου.
Κρατατε γερα, 2 μεινατε......

----------


## dimig33

Πριν λίγο αίτηση για 24Μ, όλα καλά (μέχρι 10 εργάσιμες ενεργοποίηση, μέχρι 1 μέρα διακοπή για να μπω σε DSLAM ADSL2+ -είχα 2Μ).

Ερωτήσεις προς ΝΟ-ΝΑΜΕ και άλλους γνώστες, που δεν ήξεραν να απαντήσουν στο 134: 
1)οι τιμές conn-x@work ξέρει κανείς πως θα διαμορφωθούν τελικά στα 24Μ?
2) πρέπει να αλλάξω κάποια ρύθμιση στο router? Μου είπαν όχι αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω το PPPoA σε PPPoE ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## dpa2006

> εγω που εχω το sagem 1540w κανει για 24Μ?
> ξερει κανενας;


Στο εξής λινκ:
http://www.sagem.com/support/site/mo...=9&produit=149
αναφερει ADSL and ADSL2 ready,άρα μάλλον όχι ADSL2+,εκτός αν εχει δώσει firmware για αυτό.
στο λινκ 
http://www.sagem.com/support/site/mo...hp?page=driver
εχεις firmware για otenet.
επισης στο
http://www.conn-x.gr/page_content.asp?id=6
του conn-x έχει το v3.06
http://www.conn-x.gr/Sagem1500WG_ROH...3_0_6_PSTN.zip
http://www.conn-x.gr/Sagem1500WG_ROH...3_0_6_ISDN.zip
οδηγίες για αναβάθμιση
http://www.conn-x.gr/pdfs/DIRECTIONS...1500WG1540.pdf
και απο Otenet:
http://www.otenet.gr/hd/HTML/adsl/ad...i_firmware.htm

προσεξε αν το Sagem σου ειναι ROHS ή non-ROHS εκδοση.
non-ROHS:
http://www.otenet.gr/hd/images/sagemnonROH.jpg
ROHS:
http://www.otenet.gr/hd/images/sagemROH.jpg
τηλ στο 1242 για περισσότερα
 :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

> Για τους Παρόχους πλέον ισχύουν:
> * 
> NEEΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ*
> τα 1024/256 κοστίζουν 11,166
> τα 2048/256 κοστίζουν 11,826
> τα 4096/256 κοστίζουν 13,004
> τα 8192/384 κοστίζουν 13,569
> *τα 24576/1024 κοστίζουν 14,351*
> * 
> ...


Εντωμεταξυ ο ΟΤΕ χτυπιοτανε παλια οτι η ΕΕΤΤ τον αναγκαζει να πουλαει κατω του κοστους. Τωρα που ολοι παρεκαμψαν τον ΟΤΕ στην Αθηνα με το LLU και κανεις δε θελει ΑΡΥΣ γιατι εχουν βαλει τα ιδιοκτητα, τα ριχνει γιατι σκεφτηκε την ευρυζωνικοτητα  :Crazy: .

Στην επαρχια ουτως ή αλλως ξερει οτι ειναι ασυναγωνιστος γιατι για να στηριξει ο εναλλακτικος 24αρες ΑΡΥΣ στην οποια πολη, θα πρεπει να παρει ενα μισθωμενο ΝΑΑΑαααα (Αθηνα-επαρχιακη πολη).... οποτε θα του τα παρει απο κει του εναλλακτικου  :Biggrin:

----------


## Alex_Under

Έχω 1024 που τελιώνει τον Φλεβάρη.
Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο το 134 και αιτήθηκα αναβάθμισης από το 1 στα 4Mbps....
Η ευγενικότατη κοπέλα (χωρίς πλάκα, έσταζε μέλι το στοματάκι της) που μου απάντησε μόλις στο 2ο χτύπημα του τηλεφώνου μου εξήγησε ότι *δεν γίνεται εκ νέου συμβόλαιο για 6 μήνες, το τέλος του εξαμήνου παραμένει στα τέλη Φλεβάρη* και πως *θα μου στείλουν ακόμη ένα USB modem* ασχέτως κι αν έχω 4 μέχρι στιγμής και όσο κι αν ρωτούσα αν υπάρχει κάποια αντιπροσφορά μου απάντησε όχι.

Τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι, δεν είναι λίγο παράξενο? Εφόσον οι τιμή 22,50€ θεωρητικώς είναι για συμβόλαιο 6 μηνών και εφόσον το αορίστου είναι πάντα ακριβότερο, μήπως είναι τρικ το ότι δεν αναναιώνεται εκ νέου η σύμβαση? Μήπως μετά τον Φλεβάρη το 22,50 γίνει τίποτα 30€ και μου έρθει λουμπάκο?

----------


## hercules_j

> Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει σε μερικες χιλιαδες μελη του φορουμ μονο η μανουλα και ο WAntilles
> εχουν γραμμη στο ονομα τους.
> Ειχα και εγω αλλα με επεισε η μανουλα εν αγνοια της περυσι και περασα σε conn-x.
> Και βρηκα την υγεια μου.
> Κρατατε γερα, 2 μεινατε......


εμενα ειναι στο ονομα μου;
για την γραμμη ειχα κανει αιτηση στον οτε και αρχικά είχα προβαϊντερ ΤΕΛΑΣ μετα φορθνετ και τωρα κονεξ

----------


## karetsos

> Έχω 1024 που τελιώνει τον Φλεβάρη.
> Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο το 134 και αιτήθηκα αναβάθμισης από το 1 στα 4Mbps....
> Η ευγενικότατη κοπέλα (χωρίς πλάκα, έσταζε μέλι το στοματάκι της) που μου απάντησε μόλις στο 2ο χτύπημα του τηλεφώνου μου εξήγησε ότι *δεν γίνεται εκ νέου συμβόλαιο για 6 μήνες, το τέλος του εξαμήνου παραμένει στα τέλη Φλεβάρη* και πως *θα μου στείλουν ακόμη ένα USB modem* ασχέτως κι αν έχω 4 μέχρι στιγμής και όσο κι αν ρωτούσα αν υπάρχει κάποια αντιπροσφορά μου απάντησε όχι.
> 
> Τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι, δεν είναι λίγο παράξενο? Εφόσον οι τιμή 22,50€ θεωρητικώς είναι για συμβόλαιο 6 μηνών και εφόσον το αορίστου είναι πάντα ακριβότερο, μήπως είναι τρικ το ότι δεν αναναιώνεται εκ νέου η σύμβαση? Μήπως μετά τον Φλεβάρη το 22,50 γίνει τίποτα 30€ και μου έρθει λουμπάκο?


όπως είπα και σε άλλο post, μόνο αν κόψεις και ζητήσεις επανασύνδεση δικαιούσαι των πλεονεκτημάτων της νέας προσφοράς

----------


## anthoula

> Είναι παντελώς βόδια και ανοργάνωτοι πάντως, καί στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μόλις μίλησα με 134, και δεν γνωρίζει ο υπάλληλος (ούτε και ο αμέσως ανώτερός του) τί και πόσο θα γίνει με το μηνιαίο πάγιο των συνδέσεων λιανικής aDSL γραμμής.


Αν βιάζεσαι πας σε Conn-X, ειδάλλως περιμένεις την Altec να βγάλει νέα πακέτα. Αφού το ξέρεις ότι έτσι πάει, τι τους λες βόδια τους ανθρώπους;  :Razz: 

Ερώτηση:
Το 1 Mbps upload ισχύει και για ISDN σύνδεση; Μήπως το ISDN τρώει λιγουλάκι από το upstream;  :Whistle:  Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## xolloth

> Πριν λίγο αίτηση για 24Μ, όλα καλά (μέχρι 10 εργάσιμες ενεργοποίηση, μέχρι 1 μέρα διακοπή για να μπω σε DSLAM ADSL2+ -είχα 2Μ).
> 
> Ερωτήσεις προς ΝΟ-ΝΑΜΕ και άλλους γνώστες, που δεν ήξεραν να απαντήσουν στο 134: 
> 1)οι τιμές conn-x@work ξέρει κανείς πως θα διαμορφωθούν τελικά στα 24Μ?
> 2) πρέπει να αλλάξω κάποια ρύθμιση στο router? Μου είπαν όχι αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω το PPPoA σε PPPoE ή κάνω λάθος?


θα δειs εαν το ρουτερ σου υποστηριζει adsl2+ και φυσικα θα το βαλειs σε επιλογη PPOE και θυρα ethernet.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Αν βιάζεσαι πας σε Conn-X, ειδάλλως περιμένεις την Altec να βγάλει νέα πακέτα. Αφού το ξέρεις ότι έτσι πάει, τι τους λες βόδια τους ανθρώπους; 
> 
> Ερώτηση:
> Το 1 Mbps upload ισχύει και για ISDN σύνδεση; Μήπως το ISDN τρώει λιγουλάκι από το upstream;  Λέω εγώ τώρα...


Σε ότι έχω διαβάζει, το επιπλέον φάσμα του isdn, τελικά "τρώει" από το dl. Το upload έχει τα ίδια μη σου πω και πιο πολλά bins.

----------


## illmater

> Απ'οτι βλέπω έχουμε το ίδιο ρουτερ!Ειναι adsl 2????? γιατι αν δεν είναι νομίζω οτι με την αναβάθμιση δικαιούμαστε νέο ρουτερ!Αν και εμενα δε μου είπαν τιποτα για αυτο!


απο ότι ρώτησα υποστηρίζει 24mbit to συγκεγκριμένο ρουτεράκι

----------


## famous

Αναβαθμίζω από αύριο κιόλας.
Ρε παιδιά άσχετο τώρα, πόσο δύσκολο είναι για τον ΟΤΕ ή για τον κάθε πάροχο, να έχει μια υπηρεσία στην ιστοσελίδα του, όπου θα δίνει ο επισκέπτης το σταθερό νούμερο, θα καταλαβαίνει το σύστημα σε ποιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ανήκει, και θα του λέει ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ADSL που μπορεί να πάρει. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι πρέπει να ρωτάμε αν έγινε αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή μας.....

----------


## bond

> Αναβαθμίζω από αύριο κιόλας.
> Ρε παιδιά άσχετο τώρα, πόσο δύσκολο είναι για τον ΟΤΕ ή για τον κάθε πάροχο, να έχει μια υπηρεσία στην ιστοσελίδα του, όπου θα δίνει ο επισκέπτης το σταθερό νούμερο, θα καταλαβαίνει το σύστημα σε ποιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ανήκει, και θα του λέει ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ADSL που μπορεί να πάρει. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι πρέπει να ρωτάμε αν έγινε αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή μας.....


Μα εχει. http://www.oteshop.gr/adslwizard.asp?hop=h&wid=265
Δεν ξερω ποσο ενημερωμενο ειναι βεβαια.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ρε παιδιά, στον 2ο υπολογιστή που υπάρχει στο σπίτι, και "παίρνει" κι αυτός από την 8αρα σύνδεση που έχω από Conn-x, τρέχει το *SpeedTouch 530 V6* 
> 
> αυτό θα σηκώσει την 24? από το menu του δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά σχετικές πληροφορίες για ADSL1+ ή 2+ και όλα τα σχετικά ώστε να το τσεκάρω
> 
> 
> όποιος γνωρίζει Please Help


θα την σηκωσει μια χαρα. το ιδιο εχει ενα φιλος που εχει forthnet 24mbps

----------


## dimig33

> θα δειs εαν το ρουτερ σου υποστηριζει adsl2+ και φυσικα θα το βαλειs σε επιλογη PPOE και θυρα ethernet.


Το router εναι το 585i και υποστηρίζει ADSL2+. Αυτό που δεν είμουνα σίγουρος είναι για το ΡΡΡοΕ. Thanks :Smile:

----------


## kr_mountain

Για εμας με τα τεραστια attenuation υπαρχει τιποτα στον οριζοντα ή τεσσαρα με τα χιλια ζορια και πολυ μας ειναι??

----------


## theoilia

Μολις εκανα και εγω αιτηση για 24αρα στο 134.Ο χρονος ενεργοποιησης που μου ειπαν ειναι κανα 10ημερο αλλα η αυξηση της ταχυτητας θα ειναι λεει σταδιακη και θα αρχισει σε 2-3 μερες...Δεν το πολυκαταλαβα αυτο αλλα για να σας πω την αληθεια ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ μπορουμε να δουμε και εμεις τα επαρχειοτοπουλα μεγαλες ταχυτητες.Και δεν ειναι τοσο το downloand  οσο το upload που λογω δουλειας θα μου λυση τα χερια.Πρωτες εντυπωσεις θετικες λοιπον κιαι οσο γιατα υπολοιπα (τελικη κριση) θα φανουν στην "νεκροψια"

----------


## hadderakk

αυτο το μαμηδι το παγιο να μειωνοταν και τι στον κοσμο...  :Mad:

----------


## panoc

ολοι για τα 24 ε?
καλα κανετε δε θελουμε κοσμο στις 4αρες  :Razz:   (εμεις και να θελουμε με το attenuation που εχουμε δε μπορουμε  :Razz:  )

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

To post εφτασε τις 100 σελιδες!!!!!!

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Μολις εκανα και εγω αιτηση για 24αρα στο 134.Ο χρονος ενεργοποιησης που μου ειπαν ειναι κανα 10ημερο αλλα η αυξηση της ταχυτητας θα ειναι λεει σταδιακη και θα αρχισει σε 2-3 μερες...Δεν το πολυκαταλαβα αυτο αλλα για να σας πω την αληθεια ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ μπορουμε να δουμε και εμεις τα επαρχειοτοπουλα μεγαλες ταχυτητες.Και δεν ειναι τοσο το downloand  οσο το upload που λογω δουλειας θα μου λυση τα χερια.Πρωτες εντυπωσεις θετικες λοιπον κιαι οσο γιατα υπολοιπα (τελικη κριση) θα φανουν στην "νεκροψια"


δεν το καταλαβα...απο αρχες του χρονου σας βλεπω....τι 2-3 μερες? μπουδες μας λενε δεν τους εμπιστευομαι

----------


## Eki_13

> θα δειs εαν το ρουτερ σου υποστηριζει adsl2+ και φυσικα θα το βαλειs σε επιλογη PPOE και θυρα ethernet.


Γιατι PPOE?Εγω με 8αρα γιατι εχω ppoΑ?
πηρα να κανω αιτηση αλλα επειδη εχω 8αρα για υπαλλήλους οτε μου ειπαν να περιμενω γιατι λογικα θα βγει μειωμενη τιμη και για την 24.μου ειπαν μαλιστα οτι η τιμη της 8αρας που εχω ειναι ακομα 40Ε γιατι δεν εχουν πεσει οι αντιστοιχες τιμες για υπαλληλους οτε..~~~~~

----------


## anthoula

> αυτο το μαμηδι το παγιο να μειωνοταν και τι στον κοσμο...


Δεν τα λες σωστά και θα στην πουν οι ΟΤΕφυλόφιλοι (με το δίκιο τους).  :Wink: 
Πιο σωστό θα ήταν να πεις να ενσωματώσει απεριόριστες (υπερ)αστικές κλήσεις...

----------


## WAntilles

> την γραμμη αυτην την αγορασε ή οχι η εταιρια σου  χονδρικη από τον ΟΤΕ και την πουλησε σε λιανικη σε εσενα??
> Κανω λάθος??
> άρα που πρέπει να απευθυνθεις??


Ναι φίλε μου κάνεις λάθος.

Αυτό που γράφεις παρακάτω ισχύει:




> Εκτος αν εχεις αγορασει μόνο γραμμη από τον ΟΤΕ ξεχωριστα (δλδ σου ερχεται στον λογαριασμο του ΟΤΕ)
> και μονο κωδικους από την altec  οπότε σου ζητώ συγγνωμη...


Δεκτή η συγγνώμη σου.

----------


## danaos

απο οτι ακουσα στην 24 θα ανεβαινει σιγα σιγα η ταχυτητα στα 24mbit.  αληθευει?  :Thinking:

----------


## Strogg

Αντε παιδιά, καλορίζικα κυρίως σε μας τους 24άριδες....νέες εποχές στο Βrowsing, στο internet tv view και το internet radio ανοίγονται....

ΖΟΥΜΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ...........

ΥΓ Κατατσεκαρισμένο η αλλαγή στα 24 θα γίνει ΜΕ ΜΙΑ κίνηση γιατί πάμε σε ethernet κατευθείαν, απο 5 ώρες έως το πολύ 10 μέρες, και αυτό λόγω φόροτυ αιτήσεων και δουλειάς. Δεν θα κάτσουν ΤΩΡΑ να φτιάξουν τα δίκτυα, είναι ΕΤΟΙΜΑ...Στο ΟΤΕ δεν λέμε κάτι που ΘΑ γίνει αλλά που ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ.

----------


## NUTSIS

> Αναβαθμίζω από αύριο κιόλας.
> Ρε παιδιά άσχετο τώρα, πόσο δύσκολο είναι για τον ΟΤΕ ή για τον κάθε πάροχο, να έχει μια υπηρεσία στην ιστοσελίδα του, όπου θα δίνει ο επισκέπτης το σταθερό νούμερο, θα καταλαβαίνει το σύστημα σε ποιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ανήκει, και θα του λέει ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ADSL που μπορεί να πάρει. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι πρέπει να ρωτάμε αν έγινε αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή μας.....


Εννοεις μαλλον, με βαση τα στατιστικα της γραμμης στο τηλεφωνικο νουμερο, να σου δινουν την ανωτατη ταχυτητα που θα μπορεις να παρεις.
Δλδ ναι μεν 24αρι το κεντρο αλλα για τους περιθωριακους των 2+ χλμ αντε στα 2 και πολλα σας.
Και με βγαλμενη τη συσκευη τηλεφωνου απο το δυκτιο βαβαια αλλιως 1024.
Εμενα το ονειρο μου ειναι να μπορω να παρω τηλεφωνο και να μην πεσει το adsl. :Whistle:

----------


## No-Name

Αυριο θα ανακοινώσει και η ΟΤΕνετ από όσο μου είπε ενα πουλάκι....

----------


## xolloth

> Γιατι PPOE?Εγω με 8αρα γιατι εχω ppoΑ?
> πηρα να κανω αιτηση αλλα επειδη εχω 8αρα για υπαλλήλους οτε μου ειπαν να περιμενω γιατι λογικα θα βγει μειωμενη τιμη και για την 24.μου ειπαν μαλιστα οτι η τιμη της 8αρας που εχω ειναι ακομα 40Ε γιατι δεν εχουν πεσει οι αντιστοιχες τιμες για υπαλληλους οτε..~~~~~


στην 24αρα ολοι μαs δουλευουμε ppoe.
αλλο 8αρα και αλλο 24αρα.

----------


## sdikr

> στην 24αρα ολοι μαs δουλευουμε ppoe.
> αλλο 8αρα και αλλο 24αρα.


Στον ΟΤΕ όλοι οι bbras  είναι autosense,  δουλεύουν και τα δύο

----------


## D_J_V

Ναι αλλα οι άλλοι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΓΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ... (ΤΟ ΣΚΙΣΑΜΕ)

----------


## jimmis74

Αρχίσανε τα όργανα!!!
Άντε να δούμε τώρα ποιός θα αντέξει...
Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ, καλές γιορτές σε όλους τους ευρυζωνιανούς!!!  :Wink:

----------


## anthoula

> Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ, καλές γιορτές σε όλους τους ευρυ*ζωνιανούς*!!!


Pun intended??  :Respekt:   :ROFL:

----------


## pnikolo

Πριν λιγο εδωσα και την δικη μου αιτηση στα 24Mbps!Ειπαν 8-10 μερες θα ειναι οκ.Αντε με το καλο πριν βγει ο χρονος!Αισιως φτασαμε στα 1500 post. Και ας πληρωνουμε και παγιο ΟΤΕ!!! :Clap:

----------


## morfeas2002

> Αναβαθμίζω από αύριο κιόλας.
> Ρε παιδιά άσχετο τώρα, πόσο δύσκολο είναι για τον ΟΤΕ ή για τον κάθε πάροχο, να έχει μια υπηρεσία στην ιστοσελίδα του, όπου θα δίνει ο επισκέπτης το σταθερό νούμερο, θα καταλαβαίνει το σύστημα σε ποιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ανήκει, και θα του λέει ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ADSL που μπορεί να πάρει. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι πρέπει να ρωτάμε αν έγινε αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή μας.....


Υπάρχει και αυτό..http://www.conn-x.gr/  στο δεξί μέρος που λέει " 				        Ελέγξτε τη διαθεσιμότητα ADSL πρόσβασης στην περιοχή σας"

----------


## jimmis74

> Pun intended??


Καμία σχέση, έτσι απλά, ένα λογοπαίγνιο λόγω επικαιρότητας... και για να γελάσει λίγο το χειλάκι μας το πικραμένο μετά από μια δύσκολη χρονιά.
Και για να μη ξεφύγουμε κι από το θέμα πιστεύω πως έπεται και συνέχεια από τον ΟΤΕ εντός του έτους.  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Ευρυζωνιανο Ιντερνετ! Σκετος εθισμος... :Respekt:

----------


## sleepless9

Ωραίες οι καινούριες τιμές, αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δε θα ξαναγυρνούσα στον ΟΤΕ. Δύσκολα ξεχνιέται εκείνο το θέμα με τον περιορισμό πακέτων που ακόμα υφίσταται σε κάποια κέντρα... Μετά απ'αυτό, μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς τον οτε οτι θα σου δώσει σύνδεση της προκοπής? Δε θα ρίσκαρα ΠΑΛΙ να βάζω ένα κατέβασμα στο torrent και ξαφνικά να μου ανεβαίνει το ping στα ουράνια, να μην μπορώ να τηλεφωνήσω με voip ή να παίξω cs και οι σελίδες να κάνουν timeout μέχρι να το κλείσω... Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού.  :Razz: 
Δε λέω, και στη Forthnet είχαμε προβλήματα τις πρώτες εβδομάδες αλλά τώρα όλα έχουν στρώσει και η ταχύτητα πετάει! Μόνο το upload να βάλουν στο 1mbit γιατί έχουν μείνει πίσω σ'αυτό τον τομέα...  :Clap: 
Το μόνο καλό που έχει το Connex είναι πως σε μια βδομάδα από την αίτηση έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Αλλά θα συνεχίσει να ισχύει αυτό τώρα με τα καινούρια δεδομένα; ..... :Cool:

----------


## dimig33

Off Topic





> Στον ΟΤΕ όλοι οι bbras  είναι autosense,  δουλεύουν και τα δύο


Τί σημαίναι αυτό, δουλεύουν και τα δυο το ίδιο καλά? Δεν έχει σημασία αν έχεις ΡΡΡοΑ ή ΡΡΡοΕ?

----------


## RSW

Παίδες, μήπως ξέρετε αν μεταφερθώ από Full LLU της Vivodi (cabletv), πίσω στον ΟΤΕ (voice και conn-x) αν θα έχω διακοπή του τηλεφώνου ή του ίντερνετ κατά την μετάβαση?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## No-Name

όχι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα κατα την μετάβαση...διαβασε την υπογραφη μου θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες εκεί

----------


## STARJOHN

Noname με 58 atm και isdn θα την σηκωσει την 4σαρα.
Λεω να παω εκει.

----------


## sexrazat

> Χμμμ. Πρέπει να εχει ενεργοποιηθεί το αυτόματο σύστημα


Nissa λέγεται το νέο σύστημα. Πιθανότατα σε αυτό οφείλεται η τόσο γρήγορη αναβάθμιση.

----------


## RSW

> όχι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα κατα την μετάβαση...διαβασε την υπογραφη μου θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες εκεί


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Διάβασα το νήμα που έχεις στην υπογραφή σου όπου έχεις αναλυτικό οδηγό, και βλέπω στο βήμα 3 της περίπτωσης IV (μετατροπή Full LLU σε λιανική adsl μέσω ΟΤΕ) ότι ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να έχει μετατρέψει το βρόχο μέσα σε 10 εργάσιμες.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να μείνει κανείς χωρίς σύνδεση για 10 εργάσιμες ?

Ή η ενεργοποίηση της νέας σύνδεσης γίνεται την ίδια μέρα με τη διακοπή της παλιάς ?

Πήρα το 134 προηγουμένως και ρώτησα, αλλά δεν ήξεραν τίποτα για την περίπτωση του Full LLU (ούτε δέχονταν αιτήσεις από Full LLU). Για την μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση μόνο ήξεραν και μου είπαν ότι η μέγιστη διακοπή είναι 10 εργάσιμες.

Οι 10 εργάσιμες μου φαίνονται πολλές, ειδικά τώρα στις γιορτές που μπορεί να φτάσουν και τις 20 ημερολογιακές. Γι' αυτό σκεφτόμουνα και την περίπτωση καινούργιας γραμμής, αλλά έτσι χάνω τον αριθμό.

----------


## No-Name

Θα πας σε ΟΤΕσοπ θα κανεις την αίτηση εκεί και σε 10 με 13 εργασιμες θα κοπέι η full llu και θα σε συνδέσουν μέσω ΟΤΕ.Αντε να μείνεις καμία μέρα χωρίς υπηρεσία πάντως σπάνια παραπάνω :Wink:

----------


## sexrazat

> Θα περιμένω κανα μήνα για να είμαι ειλικρινής να περάσει το πρώτο κύμα στερημένων (humor βεβαίως βεβαίως)και μετά θα κάνω αίτηση


Εντάξει Νίκο την πέρασα την αίτηση για 24άρα που μου ζήτησες (humor βεβαίως βεβαίως)

----------


## No-Name

Μπά περνα την δεν έχω πρόβλημα και τα δικαιολογητικά με φαξ αυριο ξέρεις :Razz:

----------


## stred

Λοιπόν μετά απο 8 ώρες,  μολις μπήκε η 2mbit απο 768 ΑΡΥΣ.. μπράβο στον οτε γιατί σήμερα έγινε πανικός παρόλα αυτά ανταποκρίθηκαν..

----------


## stud1118

> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι όσοι έχουν απροβλημάτιστη VOIP είναι και θα είναι μια χαρά, όσοι δίνουν "PSTN" και δεν έχει αναγνώριση κλήσης, δεν έχει φαξ, δεν έχει το ένα δεν έχει το άλλο, θα το νιώσουν στο πετσί τους πολύ περισσότερο...
> 
> Το VOIP δεν είναι καμια τεχνολογία του Σατανά, ίσα ίσα, το μέλλον είναι...Τώρα, όσοι γενικότερα δεν δίνουν καλές υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας, τι να πω, ας πρόσεχαν...


Καλά, έτσι και κάνει εκπτώσεις και στην τηλεφωνία ο ΟΤΕ ή αρχίσει να προσφέρει VoIP, τότε θα παρακαλάνε να συγχωνευθούνε οι εναλλακτικοί. 
Στο θέμα σου τώρα, αν δεν μπορούν οι εναλλακτικοί να δόσουν Fax oIP δεν τους φταίει κανείς άλλος. Απλά δεν διάλεξαν G711 codec, γιατί τσιγκουνεύθηκαν το BW

----------


## Stavros4u

Γεία σας σαν νέο μέλος θέλω να σας συγχαρω κατ αρχας για το φορουμ και επειδη είναι αδύνατον να διαβασω 100 σελιδες ποστς  :Wink:  θα ήθελα καποιος να με βοηθησει 
1)εγω 768 απο telllas αλλα απο δικτυο ΟΤΕ.θΑ πάω αυτοματα στα 1024;
2) στην περιοχη μου 27910 μεγαλοπολη τκ.22200 να υπάρχει αραγε 24 η εστω 8; μακρι να ειναι σε εκεινες τις 35 πόλεις!
αν μπορεί καποιος να βοηθηση
ευχαριστω,

----------


## RSW

> Θα πας σε ΟΤΕσοπ θα κανεις την αίτηση εκεί και σε 10 με 13 εργασιμες θα κοπέι η full llu και θα σε συνδέσουν μέσω ΟΤΕ.Αντε να μείνεις καμία μέρα χωρίς υπηρεσία πάντως σπάνια παραπάνω


Ευχαριστώ, θα πάω αύριο για αίτηση.
Ελπίζω να ξέρουν για τις νέες ταχύτητες στο conn-x, γιατί σήμερα το βράδυ που πήρα τηλ σε ένα (κεντρικό) οτεσοπ, δεν ήξεραν απολύτως τίποτα για νέα προγράμματα. Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να πάω σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕ αντί οτεσοπ?

----------


## Archipelagos

> Γεία σας σαν νέο μέλος θέλω να σας συγχαρω κατ αρχας για το φορουμ και επειδη είναι αδύνατον να διαβασω 100 σελιδες ποστς  θα ήθελα καποιος να με βοηθησει 
> 1)εγω 768 απο telllas αλλα απο δικτυο ΟΤΕ.θΑ πάω αυτοματα στα 1024;
> 2) στην περιοχη μου 27910 μεγαλοπολη τκ.22200 να υπάρχει αραγε 24 η εστω 8; μακρι να ειναι σε εκεινες τις 35 πόλεις!
> αν μπορεί καποιος να βοηθηση
> ευχαριστω,


Μπαινεις εδώ http://www.conn-x.gr/ 
βάζεις τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου σου και βλέπεις τι ταχυτητες εχει η περιοχή σου.

----------


## bond

> Ευχαριστώ, θα πάω αύριο για αίτηση.
> Ελπίζω να ξέρουν για τις νέες ταχύτητες στο conn-x, γιατί σήμερα το βράδυ που πήρα τηλ σε ένα (κεντρικό) οτεσοπ, δεν ήξεραν απολύτως τίποτα για νέα προγράμματα. Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να πάω σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕ αντί οτεσοπ?


134. Ειναι παντα πιο ενημερωμενοι απο τα καταστηματα.

----------


## sexrazat

> να κανω μια ερωτηση αν παραγειλλω το connx μεσω του 134 τον εξοπλησμο μετα απο ποσες μερες θα το παραλαβω?????


Σε μια βδομάδα. Άντε 1-2 μέρες παραπάνω αν κλατάρει το σύστημα με τις νέες τιμές

----------


## DJ_TEO

Ειμαι συνδρομητης conn-x εντος 6μηνης δεσμευσης. Αληθευει οτι αν παραμεινω στην ιδια ταχυτητα θα συνεχισω να πληρωνω την παλια τιμη? Θελω να παω απο τα 4 στα 24. Ισχυει για μενα το 29,9€? Αλλαζει κατι αλλο?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## Sovjohn

> Καλά, έτσι και κάνει εκπτώσεις και στην τηλεφωνία ο ΟΤΕ ή αρχίσει να προσφέρει VoIP, τότε θα παρακαλάνε να συγχωνευθούνε οι εναλλακτικοί. 
> Στο θέμα σου τώρα, αν δεν μπορούν οι εναλλακτικοί να δόσουν Fax oIP δεν τους φταίει κανείς άλλος. Απλά δεν διάλεξαν G711 codec, γιατί τσιγκουνεύθηκαν το BW


Το ξέρω, το ξέρω...Ευτυχώς η netone δεν το τσιγκουνεύτηκε, και έχω στείλει δεκάδες φαξ απροβλημάτιστα απ' όταν την έβαλα  :Smile: 

Ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει VOIP-pack είναι δεδομένο, τι νομίζετε ότι θέλει τα 214, 2314 κτλ -4 νούμερα...γιατί του τελειώνουν τα 210? (lol)

Θα τα προμοτάρει με το νέο πακέτο απ' όσο γνωρίζω...και επιτέλους θα σταματήσει και αυτός να δίνει γεωγραφικά τα νούμερα (βλ. 210-41 = Πειραιάς, 210 - 33 = Κέντρο, κτλ...) και θα είναι πιο ελεύθερα τα πράγματα  :Wink:

----------


## Strogg

> Ειμαι συνδρομητης conn-x εντος 6μηνης δεσμευσης. Αληθευει οτι αν παραμεινω στην ιδια ταχυτητα θα συνεχισω να πληρωνω την παλια τιμη? Θελω να παω απο τα 4 στα 24. Ισχυει για μενα το 29,9€? Αλλαζει κατι αλλο?
> 
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα


Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, ΟΛΟΙ θα πάνε στις νέες τιμές τελικά.......

----------


## RSW

> 134. Ειναι παντα πιο ενημερωμενοι απο τα καταστηματα.


Ναι στο 134 πήρα (στο οποίο όντως ήταν κατατοπισμένοι, και ευγενέστατοι να σημειώσω) αλλά δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις από Full LLU και μου έδωσαν το τηλέφωνο ενός οτεσοπ, στο οποίο όμως δεν γνώριζαν τίποτα και οι οποίοι δυσκολεύονταν να πιστέψουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έβγαλε πρόγραμμα με ταχύτητα έως 24mbit (νόμιζαν ότι τους έλεγα για 1024  :Smile:  )

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ειμαι συνδρομητης conn-x εντος 6μηνης δεσμευσης. Αληθευει οτι αν παραμεινω στην ιδια ταχυτητα θα συνεχισω να πληρωνω την παλια τιμη? Θελω να παω απο τα 4 στα 24. Ισχυει για μενα το 29,9€? Αλλαζει κατι αλλο?
> 
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα


Το είπαμε πολλές φορές, το είπε και η ανακοίνωση:

Οι νέες τιμές ισχύουν ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ανεξάρτητα του πότε έκαναν αίτηση για connx κτλ, είτε έχουν ακόμα δέσμευση είτε όχι. Οι παλιές τιμές καταργούνται από 17/12 (χτες) για ΟΛΟΥΣ.

Κάτι πιο απλό δεν μπορούμε να πούμε  :Smile:  τα 29.9 κτλ κτλ ισχύουν...ω ναι...ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ  :Wink:

----------


## nikgr

Φίλε no-name μπορείς να μας πληροφορήσεις αν θα διατηρηθεί ο καταμερισμός του bandwidth για κάθε κλάση ξεχωριστά και τί αναλογία θα υπάρχει?

Γιατί αν πχ για κάθε VP 24αρας δίνουν πχ για κάθε 40χρήστες 24Mbps κύκλωμα, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά μπουκώσουν οι 24αρες που σίγουρα θα υποδεχθούνε όλους τους μουλαράδες και τους torrentαδες με το 1mbps upload.

Δε νομίζω ότι ένας βαρύς "καπνιστής" θα σκεφτεί πλέον τα 3 και τα 7euro για να μην πάει στην 24αρα...

----------


## SirAggelos

ωραια βγηκαν και επισημα.Ισωσ θα επρεπε να δωσουν στην 8αρα 512 upload και στην 4αρα 384 upload οι αλλες ειναι οκ.Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Φίλε no-name μπορείς να μας πληροφορήσεις αν θα διατηρηθεί ο καταμερισμός του bandwidth για κάθε κλάση ξεχωριστά και τί αναλογία θα υπάρχει?
> 
> Γιατί αν πχ για κάθε VP 24αρας δίνουν πχ για κάθε 40χρήστες 24Mbps κύκλωμα, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά μπουκώσουν οι 24αρες που σίγουρα θα υποδεχθούνε όλους τους μουλαράδες και τους torrentαδες με το 1mbps upload.
> 
> Δε νομίζω ότι ένας βαρύς "καπνιστής" θα σκεφτεί πλέον τα 5euro για να μην πάει στην 24αρα...


παιδια καποιος υπευθινα να μου πει, τελικα τα 8μπβσ ειναι σε αλλο Δσλαμ απο τα 24? διοτι εγω ακομι περιμενω να κανω αιτηση ....φοβαμαι πως θα σερνετε πιο πολυ απο τιν 2αρα

----------


## BigBlack

> Γεία σας σαν νέο μέλος θέλω να σας συγχαρω κατ αρχας για το φορουμ και επειδη είναι αδύνατον να διαβασω 100 σελιδες ποστς  θα ήθελα καποιος να με βοηθησει 
> 1)εγω 768 απο telllas αλλα απο δικτυο ΟΤΕ.θΑ πάω αυτοματα στα 1024;
> 2) στην περιοχη μου 27910 μεγαλοπολη τκ.22200 να υπάρχει αραγε 24 η εστω 8; μακρι να ειναι σε εκεινες τις 35 πόλεις!
> αν μπορεί καποιος να βοηθηση
> ευχαριστω,


Πρώτα θα αναβαθμίσει ο ΟΤΕ τους πελάτες κονεξ και μετα τους υπόλοιπους. Και βέβαια πρέπει να ρωτήσεις την τελλας αν θα σε αναβαθμίσει κι αυτή...
Αν δεν έχεις δέσμευση πήγαινε κατευθείαν για κονεξ 2 mbps με τα ίδια λεφτα!

----------


## DJ_TEO

> ωραια βγηκαν και επισημα.Ισωσ θα επρεπε να δωσουν στην 8αρα 512 upload και στην 4αρα 384 upload οι αλλες ειναι οκ.Εσεις τι λετε?


Συμφωνω μαζι σου. Εχω την 4αρα αυτη τη στιγμη και βλεπω οτι τα 256 ειναι λιγα για να την στηριξουν!

----------


## SoBizarre

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τί σημαίναι αυτό, δουλεύουν και τα δυο το ίδιο καλά? Δεν έχει σημασία αν έχεις ΡΡΡοΑ ή ΡΡΡοΕ?


Να προτιμάς PPPoA με την προϋπόθεση ότι στο router θα ορίσεις το MTU σε 1462 bytes.

Εδώ θα βρεις μια πολύ καλή εξήγηση.

----------


## shaq141a

> Συμφωνω μαζι σου. Εχω την 4αρα αυτη τη στιγμη και βλεπω οτι τα 256 ειναι λιγα για να την στηριξουν!


Αν θέλετε καλό upload με ελάχιστα παραπάνω χρήματα πηγαίνετε στην 24άρα.  :Wink:

----------


## nikgr

LOUKAS32 στο ίδιο dslam θα είναι οι 8αρηδες με τους 24αρηδες, αφού και οι 2 ταχύτητες απαιτούν τα νέα ethernet dslams.
To θέμα είναι το bandwidth που θα δώσουν σε κάθε κλάση ταχύτητας και το πώς θα τα καταβροχθίσουν οι χρήστες.

Ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή δεν κάνει διάκριση σε αχόρταγους μουλαράδες στα 24 και αδιάφορους χρήστες στα1 και 2mbps.
Βαζει μια αναλογία bandwidth/χρηστών πχ 1:40 για το κάθε VP , άσχετα αν το contention ratio θα δουλέψει επαρκώς, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της κάθε κατηγορίας χρηστών.

Οι εναλλακτικοί αντίθετα τσουβαλιάζουν στα 24mbps όλους (άσχετα αν ο άλλος ενδιαφέρεται ή όχι για bandwidth), oπότε το contention ratio πιστεύω δουλεύει πιο αποδοτικά.

----------


## shaq141a

Μακάρι να είναι 1:40 το contention ratio.

----------


## geolamia

τελικά ppoa  i ppoe  σε24αρα?να ξέρουμε  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> τελικά ppoa  i ppoe  σε24αρα?να ξέρουμε


Το σωστό είναι pppoe αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το pppoa έχει πρόβλημα

----------


## kalmi

Mήπως ο Mod πρέπει να σπάσει το thread σε υποθέματα γιατί παράγινε μεγάλο και δεν μπορεί να το παρακολουθήσει κανείς; Λέω μήπως...

----------


## npittas

Παιδιά μιας και δεν είχα ποτέ ΟΤΕ σαν πάροχο Internet (μόνο σαν τηλεφωνία) αν επιλέξω Conn-X στα 8 (ας υποθέσουμε) ποιό θα είναι το τελικό μου μηνιαίο πάγιο; Μόνο του Conn-X ή και του ΟΤΕ για τηλεφωνία+DSL (όπως παλιότερα με ISDN οπού είχα HOL internet+ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνία ISDN+ΟΤΕ DSL)?

Συγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί αλλού αλλα δεν εβρισκα keywords για να κάνω search :Sad:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> LOUKAS32 στο ίδιο dslam θα είναι οι 8αρηδες με τους 24αρηδες, αφού και οι 2 ταχύτητες απαιτούν τα νέα ethernet dslams.
> To θέμα είναι το bandwidth που θα δώσουν σε κάθε κλάση ταχύτητας και το πώς θα τα καταβροχθίσουν οι χρήστες.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή δεν κάνει διάκριση σε αχόρταγους μουλαράδες στα 24 και αδιάφορους χρήστες στα1 και 2mbps.
> Βαζει μια αναλογία bandwidth/χρηστών πχ 1:40 για το κάθε VP , άσχετα αν το contention ratio θα δουλέψει επαρκώς, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της κάθε κατηγορίας χρηστών.
> 
> Οι εναλλακτικοί αντίθετα τσουβαλιάζουν στα 24mbps όλους (άσχετα αν ο άλλος ενδιαφέρεται ή όχι για bandwidth), oπότε το contention ratio πιστεύω δουλεύει πιο αποδοτικά.


απο τι ειδα εχεις αρκετες γνωσεις επι του θεματος ευχαριστο, αρα ισως καλιτερα να παω στα 4? με attenuation down 35?

----------


## anthoula

> Μακάρι να είναι 1:40 το contention ratio.


Με αυτό το δεδομένο, ουσιαστικά δηλαδή μιλάμε για μια μισθωμένη 600 Kbps (για 24αρα). Not bad!  :One thumb up: 




> Mήπως ο Mod πρέπει να σπάσει το thread σε υποθέματα γιατί παράγινε μεγάλο και δεν μπορεί να το παρακολουθήσει κανείς; Λέω μήπως...


Ποιός θα σπάσει τον Μπεν Χουρ σε τόσα subthreads;  :ROFL:  Μόνο για lock το βλέπω άμα «τζινίσει» η βάση.  :Razz:

----------


## SoBizarre

> Το σωστό είναι pppoe αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το pppoa έχει πρόβλημα


Μην παραπληροφορείς τον κόσμο.
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index...DSL_Theory_PPP

----------


## stred

> Παιδιά μιας και δεν είχα ποτέ ΟΤΕ σαν πάροχο Internet (μόνο σαν τηλεφωνία) αν επιλέξω Conn-X στα 8 (ας υποθέσουμε) ποιό θα είναι το τελικό μου μηνιαίο πάγιο; Μόνο του Conn-X ή και του ΟΤΕ για τηλεφωνία+DSL (όπως παλιότερα με ISDN οπού είχα HOL internet+ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνία ISDN+ΟΤΕ DSL)?
> 
> Συγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί αλλού αλλα δεν εβρισκα keywords για να κάνω search


θα έχεις πάγιο 26,9 (conn-x 8mbit)+ πάγιο ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνικής γραμής.. 

αν δείς εδώ http://www.conn-x.gr/pricelist.asp  τα 26,9 είναι μηνιαίο κόστος ΚΑΙ adsl πρόσβασης ΚΑΙ συνδρομής ιντερνετ.


Υ.Γ. έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές... όντως με pppoA+mtu1462 φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερη αλλά στην τελική η διαφορά είναι μικρή.

----------


## eleven

Μίλησα σήμερα το απόγευμα με το 134, μου έιπαν πως είναι εφικτό να κάνω αναβάθμιση εώς τα 24 και πως μου δίνουν δωρεάν το speedtouch 536 αφού έχω conn-x εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Τους ρώτησα για το speedtouch 585 και να τους πλήρωνα τη διαφορά. Η απάντηση ήταν πως δίνουν μόνο το Sagem σε ασύρματο διότι για Thomson δεν υπάρχει διαθεσημότητα. Ισχύει ή δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται; Στο site του conn-x μπορείς να το επιλέξεις αν φτιάξεις το δικό σου πακέτο. Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται; Έχω περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη στο forum παρά στους ίδιους.

----------


## nikgr

LOUKAS32 το σίγουρο είναι ότι όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε θεωρητικές ταχύτητες τόσο καλύτερα δουλεύει το contention ratio, γιατί πολύ απλά είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να κατεβάζει κάποιος όλο το 24ωρο με 24mbps.
Θα έπρεπε να γεμίζει ένα 200αρη δίσκο κάθε μέρα.

Αντίθετα στις μικρές ταχύτητες (ειδικά παλιά με τα 384Κ) ήταν πολλοί περισσότεροι αυτοί που κατέβαζαν 24ώρες το 24ωρο, οπότε μπούκωναν περισσότερο και οι υπόλοιποι.

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος βέβαια για να δουλεύει σωστά το contentio ratio ειναι και να έχεις μεγάλες θεωρητικές ταχύτητες αλλα να ωθήσεις σ' αυτές τις κλάσεις και χρήστες που δεν τρώνε πολύ bandwidth.

Eδώ τώρα ο ΟΤΕ σπρώχνει όλους τους p2pers σε μια κλάση των 24mbps, οπότε πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα δημιουργηθούν γκρίνιες εκεί.

Όσο για τη δική σου περίπτωση, το attenuation 35 που βλέπεις είναι σε απλό adsl modulation. 
Σε adsl2+ συνήθως είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο.
Εγώ με τέτοιο attenuation δε θα έβαζα πάνω απο 8αρα, εκτός κι αν σε ενοχλεί το χαμηλό της upload.

----------


## npittas

Thx stred, και είχα ένα άνχως. Λογική τιμή κι ας του βάλανε χέρι για ανταγωνισμο από Ε.Ε.

----------


## nickvog

> Όσο για τη δική σου περίπτωση, το attenuation 35 που βλέπεις είναι σε απλό adsl modulation. 
> Σε adsl2+ συνήθως είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο.
> Εγώ με τέτοιο attenuation δε θα έβαζα πάνω απο 8αρα, εκτός κι αν σε ενοχλεί το χαμηλό της upload.


Φίλε nikgr, επικαλούμενος τις γνώσεις σου, θα μπορούσες να κάνεις ένα καλό και να μου πεις εγώ με attenuation 24 down και 12 up σε adsl2+ (έχω ήδη γραμμή 4Mbps), μπορώ να δω κάτι από την 24αρα, ή να πάω μόνο σε 8αρα και πολύ θα μου είναι ???

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια απάντηση..  :Smile:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Μην παραπληροφορείς τον κόσμο.
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index...DSL_Theory_PPP


Σε αυτό που έκανες λινκ έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το long answer ?

----------


## shaq141a

http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php 

 :Whistle:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> LOUKAS32 το σίγουρο είναι ότι όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε θεωρητικές ταχύτητες τόσο καλύτερα δουλεύει το contention ratio, γιατί πολύ απλά είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να κατεβάζει κάποιος όλο το 24ωρο με 24mbps.
> Θα έπρεπε να γεμίζει ένα 200αρη δίσκο κάθε μέρα.
> 
> Αντίθετα στις μικρές ταχύτητες (ειδικά παλιά με τα 384Κ) ήταν πολλοί περισσότεροι αυτοί που κατέβαζαν 24ώρες το 24ωρο, οπότε μπούκωναν περισσότερο και οι υπόλοιποι.
> 
> Ο καλύτερος τρόπος βέβαια για να δουλεύει σωστά το contentio ratio ειναι και να έχεις μεγάλες θεωρητικές ταχύτητες αλλα να ωθήσεις σ' αυτές τις κλάσεις και χρήστες που δεν τρώνε πολύ bandwidth.
> 
> Eδώ τώρα ο ΟΤΕ σπρώχνει όλους τους p2pers σε μια κλάση των 24mbps, οπότε πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα δημιουργηθούν γκρίνιες εκεί.
> 
> ...


ευχαριστω και εγω γιαυτο τον λογο δεν εκανα αιτιση ακομι...αλλα σε τσιγκλαει να βλεπεις τους παντες με 24 ενω εγω με 8αρα.....το υπλοαδ ιτς οκαυ.....δεν με πιραζει τρελα...
το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να πας κλαση κατο, τι εννοω?πχ βαζω 24 και κλειδονω στα 10-12 μπβσ αλλα επειδη ολοι "μας" θα ειμαστε στο δσλαμ θα κατεβεζω σαν 8αρα.....αλλα και παλι ειναι 3 ευρο διαφορα. εαν επαιζε να ειμασταν σε διαφορετικο δσλαμ καλως τοτε.ασε που φοβαμαι μην βαλουν κοφτες στα 24αρα.....και μετα...πιος μας ακουει

----------


## Sovjohn

> Φίλε nikgr, επικαλούμενος τις γνώσεις σου, θα μπορούσες να κάνεις ένα καλό και να μου πεις εγώ με attenuation 24 down και 12 up σε adsl2+ (έχω ήδη γραμμή 4Mbps), μπορώ να δω κάτι από την 24αρα, ή να πάω μόνο σε 8αρα και πολύ θα μου είναι ???
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια απάντηση..


Αν είσαι ήδη σε 4 και έχεις τόσο, πολύ εύκολα πιάνεις πάνω από 8...Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα π.χ. 15 το έχεις άνετα, άρα αξίζει η διαφορά των 3 Ε για να έχεις την μέχρι 24...Και όσο σου κάτσει  :Smile:  (πάνω από 8!)

----------


## pelopas1

το μεσημερι που τηλεφωνησα κατα τις 1μμ μου ειπαν να τηλεφωνησω αυριο για αιτηση στα 24 mbps

παντως με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι μεχρι τελος της ευδομαδας θα δεχονται αιτησεις και για 24 mbps

θα παρω αυριο τηλεφωνο να δω τι παιζεται...εκτος εαν εχουν απεργια...οποτε παει για μεθαυριο

της καραlol γινεται για τα 24 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

υγ¨¨αλλα το να δεχτουνε προωρα αιτησεις για 24 mbps απο το απογευμα σημερα....ειναι ουκ ο λιγο περιεργο :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## mariosgr

> *ΝΕΕΣ* μειωμένες τιμές για την υπηρεσία του γρήγορου internet (ADSL) ειδικά στις υψηλές ταχύτητες αποφάσισε ο ΟΤΕ εξέλιξη που εκτιμάται ότι θα έχει ως συνέπεια μειώσεις τιμών και από τις άλλες εταιρείες, ενώ θα συμβάλλει περαιτέρω στην αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας. 
> 
> 
> 
> .Παράλληλα αποφασίστηκε να οριστεί ως χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αυτή των 1024 kbps με κατάργηση της 768 και αυτόματη αναβάθμιση για όσους την έχουν. 
> 
> Οι νέες τιμές του conn - x εγκρίθηκαν μάλιστα χθες από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα μειωθούν έστω και κατ' ελάχιστο και οι τιμές χονδρικής (οι τιμές που ο ΟΤΕ πουλά την υπηρεσία στους υπολοίπους παρόχους). Οι σχετικές επίσημες ανακοινώσεις θα γίνουν πιθανότατα τη Δευτέρα. 
> 
> Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το conn - x στα 1024 kbps θα πουλιέται 16,5 ευρώ (από 21,5 ευρώ). Η νέα τιμή για τα 2048 kbps θα είναι 19,5 ευρώ (από 29,5 ευρώ μείωση 33,9%). Στα 4096 kbps η νέα τιμή είναι 22,5 ευρώ από 38,5 ευρώ μείωση 41,5% και στα 8192 Μbps 26,9 ευρώ από 48,5 ευρώ μείωση 44,5%. Θα παρέχεται ακόμη νέα ταχύτητα στα 24 Μbps με 29,9 ευρώ.


Άργησε ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει καλύτερες τιμές στα προιόντα του. Μέχρι να το πάρει απόφαση έχασε ένα σωρό πελάτες. Όπως και να χει κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> το μεσημερι που τηλεφωνησα κατα τις 1μμ μου ειπαν να τηλεφωνησω αυριο για αιτηση στα 24 mbps
> 
> παντως με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι μεχρι τελος της ευδομαδας θα δεχονται αιτησεις και για 24 mbps
> 
> θα παρω αυριο τηλεφωνο να δω τι παιζεται...εκτος εαν εχουν απεργια...οποτε παει για μεθαυριο
> 
> της καραlol γινεται για τα 24
> 
> υγ¨¨αλλα το να δεχτουνε προωρα αιτησεις για 24 mbps απο το απογευμα σημερα....ειναι ουκ ο λιγο περιεργο


γιατι δεν κανουμε ενα γκαλοπ κατα ποσο ειναι ετοιμος ο ΟΤΕ να "μας" δεχτει ολους.....και για το ποτε θα ενεργοποιθουμε....

----------


## pelopas1

κατσε ρε φιλαρακο

δεν σου φαινεται περιεργο, οτι στα μισα μελη δεν δεχτηκαν αιτησεις για 24 mbps, ενω στα αλλα μισα μελη δεχτηκαν αιτησεις?

ραδιοαρβυλλα μου φαινεται :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## nickvog

> Αν είσαι ήδη σε 4 και έχεις τόσο, πολύ εύκολα πιάνεις πάνω από 8...Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα π.χ. 15 το έχεις άνετα, άρα αξίζει η διαφορά των 3 Ε για να έχεις την μέχρι 24...Και όσο σου κάτσει  (πάνω από 8!)


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Έτσι λέω και γω..  :Smile:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> κατσε ρε φιλαρακο
> 
> δεν σου φαινεται περιεργο, οτι στα μισα μελη δεν δεχτηκαν αιτησεις για 24 mbps, ενω στα αλλα μισα μελη δεχτηκαν αιτησεις?
> 
> ραδιοαρβυλλα μου φαινεται


τι εννοις δεν δεχτικαν? εγω πηρα τηλ 3 φορες...λεω παιδια ακουσα χαμος ε? να κλεισο να παρω αυριο? μου ειπαν οχι!! θελετε 24αρα? λεω δεν ξερω....το σκεπτομαι....δεν ειμαι σιγουρος να περιμενω? μου λεει οτι θελετε.....εσεις.....οκ λεω θα περιμενω εξαλλου και τα 2μπς...τελεια πανε¨)

----------


## pelopas1

βρε λουκα...τα μπερδευεις εσυ

τα 4 και 8 mbps οντως μου το ειπαν στο τηλεφωvνο, οτι μπορουν να στα κανουν αναβαθμιση τηλεφωνικως' το θεμα ειναι με τα 24 mbps τι παιζεται με τις κρατησεις  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## telnet05

Σορρυ που ρωταω ξανα, μηπως ακουστηκε τιποτα για OnDSL kit???

----------


## nikgr

shaq141a ο wizard αυτος δεν ισχύει επακριβως.

Εγώ έχω attenuation18 και συγχρονίζω στα 17,5-18mbps παρ' όλο που ο wizard μου βγάζει 21mbps.

Eδώ είναι και το θέμα του τί πολιτική θα κρατήσει ο ΟΤΕ όσον αφορα το κατώτατο κλείδωμα του SNR.
Θα το κρατήσει στο 6 ή θα το πάει στο 11 όπως η HOL?

Όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού τόσο πέφτει το SNR.
Ένας πχ με 24attenuation (όπως εσύ nickvog) μπορεί να έχει SNR:25 στην κλάση των 4mpbs και SNR:20 στα 8mbps.
Όταν αφήνεις ξεκλείδωτη τη γραμμή να συγχρονίσει όσο αντέχει μέχρι τα 24mpbs, το SNR θα κατρακυλίσει μέχρι να κλειδώσει στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα.
Αν ο ΟΤΕ βάλει φρένο στο SNR να μην πέφτει κάτω απο 11 (για μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα γραμμής), θα συγχρονίσεις μέχρι πχ στα 14mpbs, ενώ αν άφηνε το SNR να πέσει μέχρι το 6, θα συγχρόνιζες μέχρι και 16mbps (περίπου)

Και πάλι όμως για 3euro συμφέρει κάποιον να αγοράσει την 24αρα, ακόμα κι αν συγχρονίζει λίγο πάνω απ' τα 12.

Μόνο για κάποιον με λίγες ελπίδες (λόγω attenuation) να ξεπεράσει τα 10mbps νομίζω ότι δε συμφέρει η 24αρα.

----------


## SoBizarre

> Σε αυτό που έκανες λινκ έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το long answer ?


Ναι...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> βρε λουκα...τα μπερδευεις εσυ
> 
> τα 4 και 8 mbps οντως μου το ειπαν στο τηλεφωvνο, οτι μπορουν να στα κανουν αναβαθμιση τηλεφωνικως' το θεμα ειναι με τα 24 mbps τι παιζεται με τις κρατησεις


καταλαβα βρε....δεχονται απο το πρωι....περιεργο.......μαλλον επειδι ειμαι ευγενικος χιχι χι χι χιχ

----------


## pelopas1

> καταλαβα βρε....δεχονται απο το πρωι....περιεργο.......μαλλον επειδι ειμαι ευγενικος χιχι χι χι χιχ


αρε κολωφαρδε :Wink:  :Wink: 

εγω τωρα δυστυχως θα περιμενω το πρωι για αιτηση...η εαν θα συμμετεχουν στην απεργια...τοτε παμε για μεθαυριο :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Evil:  :Thinking:  :Whistle:  :Sad:  :Smile:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> αρε κολωφαρδε
> 
> εγω τωρα δυστυχως θα περιμενω το πρωι για αιτηση...η εαν θα συμμετεχουν στην απεργια...τοτε παμε για μεθαυριο


βασικα δεν εκανα αιτιση και τις 3 φορες που πηρα κολοσα....λεω αστο....

1) ισος χαθει ι αιτιση μεστων πανικο
2) ισος να μου κοψουν το ιντερνετ ποτε δεν κσες....
3) οποτε αναμενω....

----------


## tsiouficto

Χίλια συγνώμη αν η ερώτηση μου έχει απαντηθεί πιο πριν, αλλά ειναι παρα πολλες οι σελιδες να τις διαβάσω μια-μια. Κάποιος με 6μηνο συμβόλαιο, θα έχει μείωση τιμών ή το 20άρι που δίνω τώρα για την 1024 θα το δίνω μέχρι το πέρας του συμβολαίου?

----------


## shaq141a

> shaq141a ο wizard αυτος δεν ισχύει επακριβως.
> 
> Εγώ έχω attenuation18 και συγχρονίζω στα 17,5-18mbps παρ' όλο που ο wizard μου βγάζει 21mbps.
> 
> Eδώ είναι και το θέμα του τί πολιτική θα κρατήσει ο ΟΤΕ όσον αφορα το κατώτατο κλείδωμα του SNR.
> Θα το κρατήσει στο 6 ή θα το πάει στο 11 όπως η HOL?
> 
> Όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού τόσο πέφτει το SNR.
> Ένας πχ με 24attenuation (όπως εσύ nickvog) μπορεί να έχει SNR:25 στην κλάση των 4mpbs και SNR:20 στα 8mbps.
> ...


Όπως σου έχω πει και αλλου με τα καλά Modems μπορείς εσύ να αλλάζεις το SNR οπότε αυτό που λες αν και σημαντικό δεν είναι απόλυτο.

----------


## pOLoS

μη μου λέτε τετοια , έχει αύριο απεργία ?  :Sad: 

περιμένω πως και πως να πάω αύριο στο oteshop

----------


## pentium_vi

> βασικα δεν εκανα αιτιση και τις 3 φορες που πηρα κολοσα....λεω αστο....
> 
> 1) ισος χαθει ι αιτιση μεστων πανικο
> 2) ισος να μου κοψουν το ιντερνετ ποτε δεν κσες....
> 3) οποτε αναμενω....


1) Η αίτηση καταχωρείται στο CRM τους και είναι ηλεκτρονική και όχι χαρτούρα για να χαθεί.
2) Το Internet θα σου κοπεί για κάποιες ώρες μόνο αν πας από τα 1 ή 2 Μbps σε 4 και πάνω. Αν είσαι ήδη από 4 και πάνω θα έχει μια διακοπή στιγμιαία γιατί θα σου κάνουν reset την πόρτα στο DSLAM σου για να τις δώσουν την νέα ταχύτητα. Μόλις γίνει το reset ο router σου θα κλειδώσει πλέον στην καινούρια σου ταχύτητα.
3) Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη κακώς αναμένεις αφού το έχεις πάρει απόφαση ούτως ή άλλως να το κάνεις.

----------


## nikgr

ο ΟΤΕ δε θα τους δώσει USR ή cisco shaq, ούτε ξέρει ο καθένας να παίξει με το SNR του για να βρει την καλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού...
Οι περισσότεροι πιστεύουν ότι είναι standard η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με βάση την απόσταση απ' το dslam και το attenuation τους. (αν ξέρουν τί είναι και αυτό...)

----------


## pentium_vi

> Χίλια συγνώμη αν η ερώτηση μου έχει απαντηθεί πιο πριν, αλλά ειναι παρα πολλες οι σελιδες να τις διαβάσω μια-μια. Κάποιος με 6μηνο συμβόλαιο, θα έχει μείωση τιμών ή το 20άρι που δίνω τώρα για την 1024 θα το δίνω μέχρι το πέρας του συμβολαίου?


Η μείωση τιμών ισχύει για όλους από εχθές. Τουλάχιστον το πρώτο post αν διάβαζες θα το έβλεπες.  :Wink:

----------


## shaq141a

> ο ΟΤΕ δε θα τους δώσει USR ή cisco shaq, ούτε ξέρει ο καθένας να παίξει με το SNR του για να βρει την καλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού...
> Οι περισσότεροι πιστεύουν ότι είναι standard η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με βάση την απόσταση απ' το dslam και το attenuation τους. (αν ξέρουν τί είναι και αυτό...)


Απλά ήθελα να σου πω ότι ο wizard είναι σωστός. Αυτοί που δεν είναι σωστοί είναι οι providers που κάνουν π##στιές.  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> ο ΟΤΕ δε θα τους δώσει USR ή cisco shaq, ούτε ξέρει ο καθένας να παίξει με το SNR του για να βρει την καλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού...
> Οι περισσότεροι πιστεύουν ότι είναι standard η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με βάση την απόσταση απ' το dslam και το attenuation τους. (αν ξέρουν τί είναι και αυτό...)


Αυτό θα πρέπει να το δούμε,  βλέπεις  άλλοι παρόχοι το βάλαν σαν default  στον δικο τους εξοπλισμό

----------


## nickvog

> ο ΟΤΕ δε θα τους δώσει USR ή cisco shaq, ούτε ξέρει ο καθένας να παίξει με το SNR του για να βρει την καλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού...
> Οι περισσότεροι πιστεύουν ότι είναι standard η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με βάση την απόσταση απ' το dslam και το attenuation τους. (αν ξέρουν τί είναι και αυτό...)




Off Topic


		Sorry για το off-topic, αλλά στο USR 9108 μπορεί ν' αλλάξει κανείς το SNR του ???

----------


## tsiouficto

Απλά αυτά πολλές φορές ειναι λεπτά γράμματα. Όπως για παράδειγμα έγινε με το talk, όπου μετά αποδείχτηκε ότι ειναι δωρεάν μονο εντός δικτύου ΟΤΕ. Έτσι και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν με τον όρο "υφιστάμενος πελάτης" εννοούν αυτούς με αορίστου, και όχι αυτούς που δεσμεύονται από συμβόλαιο. Δηλαδή μήπως το συμβόλαιο είναι δεσμευτικό και ως προς την τιμή και όχι μόνο ως προς την διάρκεια παραμονής στον παροχέα.

----------


## nikgr

Όπως και να χει τα 3euro είναι αστείο ποσό για 3πλάσιο upload και 2πλάσιο κατα μέσο όρο download σε σχέση με την 8αρα...

Απο κει και πέρα είναι το θέμα να μη μπουκώσουν απο "μερακληδες χρήστες" οι θεωρητικές "24αρες" και καταντήσουν χειρότερες στην πραγματικότητα απ' τις 8αρες.

----------


## jimmy81

Τα φώτα σας παιδιά...
Είμαι στο 1Mb me HOL και Fritz Box και πληρώνω πάγιο ΟΤΕ γιατί κανένας δε φέρνει ιδιόκτητο στην περιοχή μου. :Badmood: 

Έχω τα εξής: (οι καρδιακοί ας πάρουν κανα χάπι πριν συνεχίσουν...) :Scared: 
SNR: Receive 31 / Send 24
Line Att. Receive 64 / Send 9

Να δοκιμάσω 4-8-24 ΟΤΕ ή να κάτσω και να κλαίω τη μοίρα μου?  :Crying: 

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αλλά το fritz λέει και το παρακάτω:

Attainable data rate : Receive 11824 / Send 836

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Όπως και να χει τα 3euro είναι αστείο ποσό για 3πλάσιο upload και 2πλάσιο κατα μέσο όρο download σε σχέση με την 8αρα...
> 
> Απο κει και πέρα είναι το θέμα να μη μπουκώσουν οι θεωρητικές "24αρες" και καταντήσουν χειρότερες στην πραγματικότητα απ' τις 8αρες.


εγω ετσι το βλεπω να γινεται....αλλα και 8αρα να παρεις παλι στο ιδιο δσλαμ ανοικεις με το 24αρα....οποτε...τρεχα γυρευε...με φαινετε το 4αρι τελικα αξιζει μονο

----------


## Πύρρος

> Τα φώτα σας παιδιά...
> Είμαι στο 1Mb me HOL και Fritz Box και πληρώνω πάγιο ΟΤΕ γιατί κανένας δε φέρνει ιδιόκτητο στην περιοχή μου.
> 
> Έχω τα εξής: (οι καρδιακοί ας πάρουν κανα χάπι πριν συνεχίσουν...)
> SNR: Receive 31 / Send 24
> Line Att. Receive 64 / Send 9
> 
> Να δοκιμάσω 4-8-24 ΟΤΕ ή να κάτσω και να κλαίω τη μοίρα μου? 
> 
> ...




Το 64 είναι *σίγουρα* display bug. Τα 8 τα έχεις για πλάκα, στη θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα πρώτα τα 24.

----------


## pelopas1

μακαρι να παει 1mbps uploading ρε παιδια....και θα στειλω ενα special christmass present στον βουρλουμη

----------


## nikgr

immy81 αναβάθμισε το firmware του fritz, είναι γνωστό bug.
Δεν έχεις 64 attenuation.


LOUKAS32 δε φταίει το dslam αλλα το πόσο bandwidth δίνουν σε κάθε κλάση και ποιούς χρήστες έχει αυτή η κλάση.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> immy81 αναβάθμισε το firmware του fritz είναι γνωστό bug.
> Δεν έχεις 64 attenuation.
> 
> 
> LOUKAS32 δε φταίει το dslam αλλα το πόσο bandwidth δίνουν σε κάθε κλάση και ποιούς χρήστες έχει αυτή η κλάση.


οκαι αλλα με αυτι την λογικη "ολοι" (30eυρο)θα παμε και το δσλαμ θα κανει σπλατς σπουτς και δεν θα φταει μονον ο ΟΤΕ οταν ο καθε απο εμας κανει οτι κανει , στο τελος θα βαλουν κοφτες λογικοτατο. γιαυτο ειπα...4αρα...το καλυτερο προς αποδοση. εγω προβεπω κοφτη και να "μενουμε" απλα να κοιταμε τα 24αρα...στο μοδεμακι...

----------


## Collective_Soul

Δεν θα βαλουνε κοφτες αλλα οσοι βαλουν 24αρα θα αυτομπουκωνονται λογω κατεβαστηριων

----------


## jimmy81

Δυστυχώς έχω το παλιό fritz box και χρησιμοποιώ το τελευταίο firmware του Ιανουαρίου.
Για να μην βγω off topic... θα αλλάξει κάτι αν κάνω μετάβαση σε ΟΤΕ?
8αρα θα μπορέσει να σηκώσει? 24...???

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Δεν θα βαλουνε κοφτες αλλα οσοι βαλουν 24αρα θα αυτομπουκωνονται λογω κατεβαστηριων


αρα κοινος....4 δα πε*ς.....τσαμπα τα λεφτα μου.....καλα ειμαι με την αρα μου φαινετε 19ευροπουλακια

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δεν θα βαλουνε κοφτες αλλα οσοι βαλουν 24αρα θα αυτομπουκωνονται λογω κατεβαστηριων


Αυτό ισχύει σε όλες τις ταχύτητες. Όλα μπουκωμένα είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς.  :Wink:

----------


## Hetfield

Με μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες, το δικτυο ξεμπουκωνει πιο γρηγορα!  :Wink:

----------


## nikgr

πάντως τη μεγάλη ζημιά θα την κάνει στους εναλλακτικούς ο ΟΤΕ αν οι 24αρες του είναι σε fast path και όχι σε interleave.
Ήδη ακούγονταν γκρίνιες απο πολλούς gamers που ήθελαν να γυρίσουν στις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες του ΟΤΕ για να έχουν καλύτερα pings.
Φανταστείτε τί έχει να γίνει τώρα με τη μείωση των τιμών και τις 24αρες!

----------


## sfeken

Γεια σας έχω κάνει αίτηση για 8αρα από 1024  που είχα πριν δύο μέρες ,πως θα μάθω αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση μου? Απλά από την ταχύτητα η πρέπει να κάνω κάτι στο ρουτερ ?έχω το  speedtouch 585 pstn

                                                                                                                            Ευχαριστώ

----------


## evantigger

> πάντως τη μεγάλη ζημιά θα την κάνει στους εναλλακτικούς ο ΟΤΕ αν οι 24αρες του είναι σε fast path και όχι σε interleave.
> Ήδη ακούγονταν γκρίνιες απο πολλούς gamers που ήθελαν να γυρίσουν στις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες του ΟΤΕ για να έχουν καλύτερα pings.
> Φανταστείτε τί έχει να γίνει τώρα με τη μείωση των τιμών και τις 24αρες!


Αν όντως το καταφέρει ναι θα πάρει όλους τους gamers όπως δηλαδή ήθελε στην αρχή. Κι όχι τους downloaders που του έτυχαν. Αλλά σε τέτοιες ταχύτητες γίνεται fast path?

----------


## 2048dsl

Off Topic


		Να αλλαζε και κανενας τις ADSL Τιμές Παρόχων στις Πληροφοριες....

----------


## yokagyla

Συγνωμη αν eimai offtopic αλλα επειδη θελω να ρωτησω 2 πραγματατακια αμεσα ειπα να ρωτησω εσας τα hackeria.Eχω οτε stα 1024 και θελω να βαλω την 24αρα.εχω το _speedtouch 530i_ με isdn . *α)* Στο κεντρο της αθηνα που ειμαι(3η σεπτεμβριου τερμα) , θα εχω ικανοποιητικες ταχυτητες ? , *β)* Στο site www.conn-x.gr δινει καποια routerakia(εκ των οποιων τα 4 ασυρματα).επειδη δεν ξερω πως να κρινω ποιο ειναι το _''καλυτερο''_     Μπορειται να μου πειτε πιο απο αυτα τα 4 να προτιμησω. *ευχαριστω πολυ..*.  :Smile:

----------


## Space2006

*OTE ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΣΟΥ!!!!*

*Συγχρονίζω ήδη στα 20.870/1023!!!!*  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

Τώρα περιμένω την OTEnet και για την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης!!!!


Τα στατιστικά μου (που θα αλλάξουν πάντως όταν η OTEnet αλλάξει την ταχύτητα μου):


Uptime:	0 days, 0:20:44

Modulation:	G.992.5 Annex B

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 20.870

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	0,00 / 0,00

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 22,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,5 / 9,5

----------


## body125z

> Αυτό ισχύει σε όλες τις ταχύτητες. Όλα μπουκωμένα είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς.


δε ξερω τι παιζει σε εσας αλλα η κλαση των 1024 δουλευει τελεια εδω... :Wink:

----------


## strider

Α, ρε ΟΤΕ με την ενημέρωσή σου. Α, ρε ΟΤΕ......

Πριν ένα μήνα (και ενώ είχα κάνει αίτηση σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο για SharedLLU) με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν "γιατί επέλεξα SharedLLU από εναλλακτικό πάροχο ενώ έχω ISDN + OTE talk, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τις υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ". Τους είπα ότι θα έβαζα άμεσα ΟΤΕ ADSL αν έδιναν παραπάνω upload από το απαράδεκτο 384Κ και ότι αν αυτό αναμενόταν να γίνει σύντομα τότε ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ τον ΟΤΕ χωρίς να σκεφτώ την τιμή. Μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στα πλάνα. Τί τους λες τώρα?

Σημείωση: _Δεν είμαι δυσαρεστημένος από το Vodafone SharedLLU, μια χαρά παίζει. Απλά θα ήθελα να βάλω μια και καλή όλα στον ΟΤΕ και να μην τα ξανα-αλλάξω._

----------


## hercules_j

προσπάθησα να κανω ένα download και μου εβγαλε 650kbps ενω εχω 1024 upgraded αυτόματα από 768 και δεν μου αρεσει καθόλου, ισως ειναι παροδικό γιατί με τα 768 έπιανα ανετα 85-90 KB/s.

πως μπορώ να τεστάρω την ταχύτητα μου;
υπάρχει κάποιο online test, καποιο site;
Ας μου πεί κάποιος!

----------


## Minotavrs

> *OTE ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΣΟΥ!!!!*
> 
> *Συγχρονίζω ήδη στα 20.870/1023!!!!*   
> 
> Τώρα περιμένω την OTEnet και για την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης!!!!


Ποτε εκανες την αιτηση? λες να αναβαθμιστουμε ολοι τοσο γρηγορα  :Clap:  :Worthy:

----------


## Anonyma

Σε μένα, τα στοιχειά της γραμμής δείχνουν ήδη 1024/256. Δεν ξέρω αν έγινε αυτόματα σε όλους που έχουν 768, ή γιατί χθές έκανα και την αίτηση για το conn-x με αυτή τη ταχύτητα. 
Πραγματική ταχύτητα δεν ξέρω, έχω και ακόμα την παροχή από Altec στα 384/128....

----------


## Strogg

> *OTE ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΣΟΥ!!!!*
> 
> *Συγχρονίζω ήδη στα 20.870/1023!!!!*   
> 
> Τώρα περιμένω την OTEnet και για την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης!!!!
> 
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου (που θα αλλάξουν πάντως όταν η OTEnet αλλάξει την ταχύτητα μου):
> 
> ...


Tι είπες τώρα?  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:   Κι εγώ ξύπνησα απο τα άγρια χαράματα αλλά ακόμα 1024...Λες μόλις τελειώσω τον καφέ να αναβαθμιστώ κι εγώ?  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## gregorisvas

Τελικά χθές το απόγευμα ακύρωσα την αίτηση για 24mbit και έκανα για τα 8 μέχρι να δούμε πώς πάει η μεγάλη  :Wink:  Την αίτηση την έκανα χθές το απόγευμα κατα τις 6 και στις 10 που κοίταξα το router η ταχύτητά μου ήταν 4096..Σήμερα το πρωί στις 7:30 ήταν 8192/381  :Confused:  Μωρε μπράβο....

----------


## hercules_j

εγω πρίν από λιγο τσεκάρισα το ρουτερ και δεν εχει γινει ακόμα upgrade,
λετε να πάρω το 134 και να κράξω, η ανακοίνωση ελεγε ότι το upgrade ισχύει από 17/12

----------


## BigBlack

> εγω πρίν από λιγο τσεκάρισα το ρουτερ και δεν εχει γινει ακόμα upgrade,
> λετε να πάρω το 134 και να κράξω, η ανακοίνωση ελεγε ότι το upgrade ισχύει από 17/12


Οχι το upgrade αδερφέ, οι τιμές ισχύουν απο 17/12. Μην τα θέλουμε κι ολα δικά μας!!!

----------


## midnightsun

Το upgrade πόσο χρόνο μπορεί να πάρει ;

----------


## Space2006

> Ποτε εκανες την αιτηση? λες να αναβαθμιστουμε ολοι τοσο γρηγορα


Αίτηση έκανα χθες το απόγευμα περίπου κατά τις 19:30. Εδώ στον Νέο Κόσμο μας έχουν κακομάθει, πάντοτε για ό,τι τους ζητάμε "τσακίζονται" (και το επίθετο μου δεν είναι Βουρλούμης).

Τώρα μένει η OTEnet. Θα πάρω το βράδυ να κάνω ...φασαρία για να μου αναβαθμίσουν και την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης.

Θα αναστενάξουν οι γραμμές την εορταστική περίοδο  :Razz: .

........Auto merged post: Space2006 added 2 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........




> Tι είπες τώρα?   Κι εγώ ξύπνησα απο τα άγρια χαράματα αλλά ακόμα 1024...Λες μόλις τελειώσω τον καφέ να αναβαθμιστώ κι εγώ?


1024/256? Εσύ λογικά όχι, δεν θα αναβαθμιστείς τόσο γρήγορα γιατί δεν είσαι ήδη σε νέο DSLAM.

----------


## sexrazat

> Τα φώτα σας παιδιά...
> Είμαι στο 1Mb me HOL και Fritz Box και πληρώνω πάγιο ΟΤΕ γιατί κανένας δε φέρνει ιδιόκτητο στην περιοχή μου.
> 
> Έχω τα εξής: (οι καρδιακοί ας πάρουν κανα χάπι πριν συνεχίσουν...)
> SNR: Receive 31 / Send 24
> Line Att. Receive 64 / Send 9
> 
> Να δοκιμάσω 4-8-24 ΟΤΕ ή να κάτσω και να κλαίω τη μοίρα μου? 
> 
> ...


Αν δεν έχεις δέσμευση να δοκιμάσεις. Εξάλλου παίρνεις δώρα, 6μηνη δέσμευση όχι 12μηνη και η διαδικασία γίνεται αυτόματα χωρίς να μείνεις χωρίς net.

----------


## shaq141a

Πάντως και εγώ το ίδιο attenuation έχω οπότε ελπίζω να κλειδώνω κάπου εκεί. Μακάρι.

----------


## sexrazat

> Μίλησα σήμερα το απόγευμα με το 134, μου έιπαν πως είναι εφικτό να κάνω αναβάθμιση εώς τα 24 και πως μου δίνουν δωρεάν το speedtouch 536 αφού έχω conn-x εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Τους ρώτησα για το speedtouch 585 και να τους πλήρωνα τη διαφορά. Η απάντηση ήταν πως δίνουν μόνο το Sagem σε ασύρματο διότι για Thomson δεν υπάρχει διαθεσημότητα. Ισχύει ή δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται; Στο site του conn-x μπορείς να το επιλέξεις αν φτιάξεις το δικό σου πακέτο. Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται; Έχω περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη στο forum παρά στους ίδιους.


Εξαρτάται τι αποθέματα έχει η αποθήκη. Δύσκολα θα βρεις 585 αλλά το Sagem δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και ίδια εγγύηση 1 χρόνου. Μην κολλάς εκεί

----------


## gkontos

Δεν το πιστεύω...
Χτες το απόγευμα τους πήρα τηλέφωνο σήμερα το πρωί συγχρονίζω στα 2Mb :Respekt:

----------


## geolamia

στην 24αρα σου το DSL Path Mode ειναι Fast??

----------


## BigBlack

> Το upgrade πόσο χρόνο μπορεί να πάρει ;


Απο κονεξ αμέσως αν είσαι ήδη σε Ethernet Dslam. Μετα θα εξυπηρετήσει τους OnDSL και μετα όλους τους υπόλοιπους...

----------


## 21century

Δηλαδή με ένα τηλέφωνο η ταχύτητα ανεβάινει, εδώ που τα λέμε η τιμή των 2 μεγκαμπίτ έιναι φθηνότερη από ότι ήταν πρώτα η τιμή στο 1 μεγκαμπίτ οπότε συμφέρει πραγματικά! ΤΟ ρούτερ συγχρονίζει αυτοματα?

----------


## gkontos

> Δηλαδή με ένα τηλέφωνο η ταχύτητα ανεβάινει, εδώ που τα λέμε η τιμή των 2 μεγκαμπίτ έιναι φθηνότερη από ότι ήταν πρώτα η τιμή στο 1 μεγκαμπίτ οπότε συμφέρει πραγματικά! ΤΟ ρούτερ συγχρονίζει αυτοματα?


Σε εμένα συγχρόνισε αυτόματα. Απλά η Otenet με κόβει στο 1Mb γιατί από ότι μου λένε δεν έχει περαστεί στο σύστημά τους ακόμα.

----------


## kyriakos7

ρε παιδια τι να κανω? η οτενετ ακομα δε κανει αναβαθμισεις.
λετε να το παω σε conn-x  ?

----------


## Revolution

Να μεινεις ψυχραιμος και να περιμενεις 1-2 εβδομαδες...
ΤΙ σΚ@!α παθατε ολοι,παροξυσμος μιλαμε...

----------


## Avesael

> *OTE ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΣΟΥ!!!!*
> 
> *Συγχρονίζω ήδη στα 20.870/1023!!!!*   
> 
> Τώρα περιμένω την OTEnet και για την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης!!!!
> 
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου (που θα αλλάξουν πάντως όταν η OTEnet αλλάξει την ταχύτητα μου):
> 
> ...


Οπα!  :Smile:  
Ε όχι και μεγαλείο ο ΟΤΕ...Μη τρελλαθούμε κιόλας...
Για κάτσε να δεις τις *πραγματικές ταχύτητες* και *όχι αυτές του συγχρόνισμού*, και ειδικά όταν πλακώσουν πολλοί χρήστες στα dslam με πάνω από 8Mbits...  :Wink:

----------


## emskan

Μόλις πήρα τηλ στο 134 και έκανα αίτηση για 24! Παράξενο γιατί στην περιοχή μου (λίγο έξω από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης) είχε αργήσει να έρθει το adsl γενικά. Μου είπαν ότι περίπου σε μια εβδομάδα θα είμαι οκ. Αυτή την στιγμή έχω conn-x 2048.
Άντε να δούμε!

----------


## No-Name

> Οπα!  
> Ε όχι και μεγαλείο ο ΟΤΕ...Μη τρελλαθούμε κιόλας...
> Για κάτσε να δεις τις *πραγματικές ταχύτητες* και *όχι αυτές του συγχρόνισμού*, και ειδικά όταν πλακώσουν πολλοί χρήστες στα dslam με πάνω από 8Mbits...


Μαρέσει που εχεις άποψη για κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχουμε δεί....

----------


## shaq141a

Νο-name. Κανενα νέο από το μέτωπο της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για τα ondsl kits ?

----------


## No-Name

Είπαμε μάλλον σήμερα...αλλά γιατι σκάτε βρε πηγαίνετε σε conn-x δεν είναι τόσο επώδυνη η διαδικασία :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

Επίσης ένα χοντρό λάθος που αναφέρθηκε εδώ πέρα.

Οι p2p users ποτέ δεν δημιουργούν σε μία κλάση εξυπηρέτησης πρόβλημα bandwidth, δηλαδή KBytes/sec.

Αν - ξανά λέω αν - κάπου δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα, αυτό θα είναι μόνο στα Packets/sec.

----------


## alany

> Σε εμένα συγχρόνισε αυτόματα. Απλά η Otenet με κόβει στο 1Mb γιατί από ότι μου λένε δεν έχει περαστεί στο σύστημά τους ακόμα.


Μπες στο my.otenet.gr δες σε ποιά ταχύτητα σε έχουν. 'Οταν σε αναβαθμίσουν κλείσε και ανοιξε το μοντεμ και θα μπεις στην νέα ταχύτητα.

----------


## makdimnik

Φίλοι καλημέρα κι από εμένα. Είχα επικοινωνήσει χθές με το 134 ενημερωτικά και σήμερα κατέθεσα την αίτηση για τα 4 Mbits (από 768) και βλέπουμε... Εξυπηρετικότατη η κοπέλα και όλο ευγένεια, εντυπωσιάστηκα. Και ενώ είμαι ήδη πελάτης στο Conn-X (έλειξε το 6μηνο παραμονής  πριν 2 μήνες περίπου) μου έκανε έκπτωση - 36 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι  καλά - για το ασύρματο router που δίνουν.
Καλορίζικα σε όλους!!! :Smile:

----------


## Strogg

> Φίλοι καλημέρα κι από εμένα. Είχα επικοινωνήσει χθές με το 134 ενημερωτικά και σήμερα κατέθεσα την αίτηση για τα 4 Mbits (από 768) και βλέπουμε... Εξυπηρετικότατη η κοπέλα και και όλο ευγένεια, εντυπωσιάστηκα. Και ενώ είμαι ήδη πελάτης στο Conn-X (έλειξε το 6μηνο παραμονής  πριν 2 μήνες περίπου) μου έκανε έκπτωση - 36 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι  καλά - για το ασύρματο router που δίνουν.
> Καλορίζικα σε όλους!!!


Nα τονίσω κι εγώ την μεγάλη ηρεμία, ευγένεια, άνεση αλλά και εξυπηρέτηση που έχουν οι τηλεφωνήτριες στο 134.....  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Κατατοπισμένες, γάτες στην πληροφόρηση.....

----------


## gkontos

> Μπες στο my.otenet.gr δες σε ποιά ταχύτητα σε έχουν. 'Οταν σε αναβαθμίσουν κλείσε και ανοιξε το μοντεμ και θα μπεις στην νέα ταχύτητα.


OTENET OnDSL Home S2 Αορίστου
Αλλα ο router συγχρονίζει στα 2048

----------


## DJ_TEO

Μολις εκανα αιτηση απο 4 σε 24 μεω 134 και 'γω. Αμεση εξυπηρετηση απλα να σας πω οτι για τους συνδρομητες με 6μηνη δεσμευση, απο την ημερα αλλαγης ξεκινα απο την αρχη νεα 6μηνη δεσμευση στο conn-x.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Επίσης ένα χοντρό λάθος που αναφέρθηκε εδώ πέρα.
> 
> Οι p2p users ποτέ δεν δημιουργούν σε μία κλάση εξυπηρέτησης πρόβλημα bandwidth, δηλαδή KBytes/sec.
> 
> Αν - ξανά λέω αν - κάπου δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα, αυτό θα είναι μόνο στα Packets/sec.


Ενας τυπάκος με 24/1 που έχει BT όλη μέρα και κρατάει ratio ας πούμε 0.5 μπορεί να τραβάει 2Mbps *συνέχεια* (). Εκτός αν το contention ratio στα 24Mb είναι 1:12, επιβαρύνει κάπως το DSLAM του.

(Για την ιστορία, και συγκρίσεις RS/BT, 2Mb/s == 21 GB/μέρα, οπότε σε τέτοιες ταχύτητες, μπροστά στους σκληροπυρηνικούς BT-χρήστες, οι RS-χρήστες είναι στρουμφάκια).

----------


## Avesael

> Μαρέσει που εχεις άποψη για κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχουμε δεί....


Μα μερικά πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα...
Δηλαδή τι θα διαφορετικό θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στα dslam του; Θα είναι made in Intracom και όχι made in China? ή θα βελτιώσει την ποιότητα του χαλκού και θα μικρύνει τις αποστάσεις από τα σπίτια στα κατά τόπους A/K...
Καλώς ή κακώς στην Ελλάδα γνωρίζουμε καλά ότι πάνω από 8Mbits κανείς και με οποιοδήποτε πάροχο, δεν είναι σίγουρος...  :Wink:

----------


## teo_L20

Ενταξει ρε παιδια μην μαλωνετε για τον ΟΤΕ! :Razz: 
EDIT: Συγχρόνισα στα 2048 και πιανω max 190 Κb/sec!
Πεταει!

----------


## kyriakos7

κατσε να περασουν μερικες μερες κσι μετα κρινουμε.
ποτε δε ξερεις τι μπορει να εχει κανει ο οτε.

----------


## Strogg

> Μα μερικά πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα...
> Δηλαδή τι θα διαφορετικό θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στα dslam του; Θα είναι made in Intracom και όχι made in China? ή θα βελτιώσει την ποιότητα του χαλκού και θα μικρύνει τις αποστάσεις από τα σπίτια στα κατά τόπους A/K...
> Καλώς ή κακώς στην Ελλάδα γνωρίζουμε καλά ότι πάνω από 8Mbits κανείς και με οποιοδήποτε πάροχο, δεν είναι σίγουρος...


Γι' αυτό και ο ΟΤΕ με τιμιότητα έχει μια διαφορά τιμής μόλις 3 ευρώ απο τα 8 στα 24  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## g_noe

Τον Γερμανό πότε θα τον ενημερώσουν ??

Ακόμα πουλάνε με παλιό τιμολόγιο. :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

> Μα μερικά πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα...
> Δηλαδή τι θα διαφορετικό θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στα dslam του; Θα είναι made in Intracom και όχι made in China? ή θα βελτιώσει την ποιότητα του χαλκού και θα μικρύνει τις αποστάσεις από τα σπίτια στα κατά τόπους A/K...
> Καλώς ή κακώς στην Ελλάδα γνωρίζουμε καλά ότι πάνω από 8Mbits κανείς και με οποιοδήποτε πάροχο, δεν είναι σίγουρος...


Πριν είπες για internet feed  :Whistle: τωρα μιλάς για συγχρονισμό....εφόσον ο άνθρωπος είναι στα 20 θα κατεβάζει όπως πρέπει....

Ούτε ενα καλοσόρισμα μόνο μιζέρια...τι περίεργο.

----------


## alany

> OTENET OnDSL Home S2 Αορίστου
> Αλλα ο router συγχρονίζει στα 2048


Είναι θέμα λίγων ωρών να σε περάσει η otenet στην νέα ταχύτητα και μετά αμέσως θα μπεις.

----------


## alfagamma

> Μαρέσει που εχεις άποψη για κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχουμε δεί....


+1 :Whistle: 


Off Topic


		Ενω οι εναλλακτικοι μολις δωσαν "εως 24" ολοι κατεβαζαν με την ταχυτητα που ειχαν συγχρονισει :Laughing: 






> Μολις εκανα αιτηση απο 4 σε 24 μεω 134 και 'γω. Αμεση εξυπηρετηση απλα να σας πω οτι για τους συνδρομητες με 6μηνη δεσμευση, απο την ημερα αλλαγης ξεκινα απο την αρχη νεα 6μηνη δεσμευση στο conn-x.


 Αυτο το εχουμε πει, αλλα με βαση οτι σχεδον καθε 6 μηνες ο ΟΤΕ βγαζει και κατι καινουργιο, μικρο το κακο.

----------


## teo_L20

Σωστός ο No-name!
Καλως ή κακώς ο ο ΟΤΕ εκσυγχρονίστηκε.Τοσο καιρο γκρινιαζετε...
Ηρεμηστε λιγο!

----------


## alany

> Ενταξει ρε παιδια μην μαλωνετε για τον ΟΤΕ!
> EDIT: Συγχρόνισα στα 2048 και πιανω max 190 Κb/sec!
> Πεταει!


Εγώ με 2048 πιάνω 222 kb/sec.

----------


## cynic

Τελικα καταφερε κανεις με ondsl 4mbit να κανει αιτηση για αναβαθμιση στα 24?

----------


## DJ_TEO

Καπου αναφερθηκε για νεα και παλια DSLAM. Εχει καμια σχεση μ' αυτο το PPPoA PPPoE ?

----------


## Strogg

Για να γελάσουμε και λιγο με τους εναλλακτικούς.....  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUUW1UTB9TY

----------


## libe13

:Respekt:  OTE

----------


## kyriakos7

> Για να γελάσουμε και λιγο με τους εναλλακτικούς..... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUUW1UTB9TY


 :One thumb up:  :Respekt:  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## mamep

Αφού φταίει ο ¨ΟΤΕ......

OTE strikes back  :Wink:

----------


## lamesaint

> OTENET OnDSL Home S2 Αορίστου
> Αλλα ο router συγχρονίζει στα 2048


από χτες το μεσημέρι-απόγευμα στο my.otenet με έχουν αναβαθμίσει από 2048 σε 4096 αλλά όσες φορές δοκίμασα χτες reset ή κλείσιμο και άνοιγμα του ρούτερ στα ίδια μου συγχρόνιζε....

φαίνεται οτι εκτός Αθηνών τα πραγματα αργούν?? αντε ρεεεε ζηλεύωωωωω

----------


## teo_L20

Υπομονη λιγο!
Γινετε χαμος εκεί!

Eνα προχειρο Speedtest απο την 2048:

----------


## l_satsok

> Η νέα ταχύτητα έως 24 Mbps είναι διαθέσιμη στην Αθήνα, τη Θεσσαλονίκη, τα μεγαλύτερα αστικά κέντρα της χώρας, μεταξύ των οποίων Πάτρα, Ιωάννινα, Ηράκλειο, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Λάρισα, Βόλος, Καβάλα, Ξάνθη, Κομοτηνή, καθώς και σε 35 ακόμα πόλεις.


ξερει κανεις ποιες ειναι αυτες οι 35 πολεις;
και πως ειναι δυνατον μεσα σε αυτες να μην υπαρχουν πολεις των 40000 κατοικων οταν υπαρχουν αλλες των 30000;

πολλες φορες εχουμε την αισθηση οτι κακως ανηκουμε σε αυτη την επικρατεια.

----------


## teo_L20

Η Kοζανη υπαρχει μεσα σε αυτες τις πολεις αλλα οχι ολοκληρη!
Ενα μερος DSLAM στο κεντρο της πολης!

----------


## agrelaphon

> Η Kοζανη υπαρχει μεσα σε αυτες τις πολεις αλλα οχι ολοκληρη!
> Ενα μερος DSLAM στο κεντρο της πολης!


Είναι ολόκληρη η πόλη της Κοζάνης. Δεν χωρίζουν τα dslam σε περιοχές

----------


## body125z

Off Topic





> Για να γελάσουμε και λιγο με τους εναλλακτικούς..... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUUW1UTB9TY


αλλα δε ποσταρες και το πιο κορυφαιο για τον ΟΤΕ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnbUr...eature=related

  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: body125z added 1 Minutes and 41 Seconds later........




> ξερει κανεις ποιες ειναι αυτες οι 35 πολεις;
> και πως ειναι δυνατον μεσα σε αυτες να μην υπαρχουν πολεις των 40000 κατοικων οταν υπαρχουν αλλες των 30000;
> 
> πολλες φορες εχουμε την αισθηση οτι κακως ανηκουμε σε αυτη την επικρατεια.


συγνωμη αλλα ποια απο αυτες ειναι κατω των 30000 κατοικων?
μου φαινεται πρεπει να φρεσκαρις τις γεωγραφικες γνωσεις σου... :Wink:

----------


## pnikolo

> Το 64 είναι *σίγουρα* display bug. Τα 8 τα έχεις για πλάκα, στη θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα πρώτα τα 24.


Τρελοσ εισαι? Με 64 db Att? Aμα κανεις ταμα στη Τηνο ισως πιασεις 2ΜB :Thinking:

----------


## cynic

ok, σημερα εγινε τελικα η αίτηση.Απο ondsl αοριστου σε connex (μαλλον?) στα 24. 4-5 εργασιμες μου ειπε, και το μοντεμ στις 27 του μηνα..Τελικα 1μιση χρονο στην οτενετ, παντα σε αλλαγη προγραμματος με γυναικες εβγαζα ακρη..Το καλο να λεγεται που και που  :Smile:

----------


## shaq141a

> συγνωμη αλλα ποια απο αυτες ειναι κατω των 30000 κατοικων?
> μου φαινεται πρεπει να φρεσκαρις τις γεωγραφικες γνωσεις σου...


Η Ιεράπετρα είναι σιγουρα κάτω από 30000

----------


## Alex_Under

> Μολις εκανα αιτηση απο 4 σε 24 μεω 134 και 'γω. Αμεση εξυπηρετηση απλα να σας πω οτι για τους συνδρομητες με 6μηνη δεσμευση, απο την ημερα αλλαγης ξεκινα απο την αρχη νεα 6μηνη δεσμευση στο conn-x.


Εμένα γιατί μου είπαν εντελώς άλλα?
->http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1471

"Αυτό (την αναναίωση της 6μηνης σύμβασης) το κάναμε παλιότερα και όχι πλέον", μου είπε....

----------


## Revolution

Καποιος πρεπει να κανει τον κοπο να τα μαζεψει ολα σε ενα thread (ωστε να αποφυγουμε το ασυστολο spam που αθελα κανουμε ολοι επειδη δεν ειναι δυνατον να παρακολουθηθει το θεμα) οπως τιμες/πληροφοριες για ανανεωσεις υπαρχουσων γραμμω/αναβαθμισεις/νεες συνδεσεις/ημερομηνιες/χρονους ενεργοποιησης κτλ

----------


## cynic

χμμ δεν ξερω.Δεν ειχα καποια δεσμευση πριν εγω.Αοριστου 4 με την παλια τιμη στα 35+ ε το μηνα.Τωρα βεβαια μου πε οτι ξεκιναω 6μηνο...Παντως επειδη χτες εφαγα κι εγω ενα φιασκο με εναν τυπο στο 134 που ολοκληρωσε την αιτηση μου, κινητο, αφμ κλπ...Και στο τελος μου λεει ενα λεπτακι και μετα μου λεει οτι ειναι ακυρη η αιτηση γιατι δεν δινουν 24 ακομα...Σημερα δοκιμασα απο την αρχη και τους ρωτησα αν ειναι εξαρχης προβλημα το οτι εχω 4mbit ondsl αοριστου...Μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα με αυτο και ολα οκ.Τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα την αιτηση.Τα υπολοιπα στην πορεια...

----------


## Πύρρος

> Τρελοσ εισαι? Με 64 db Att? Aμα κανεις ταμα στη Τηνο ισως πιασεις 2ΜB


Ποιο μέρος του *display bug* σου είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις;

----------


## pnikolo

> Συγνωμη αν eimai offtopic αλλα επειδη θελω να ρωτησω 2 πραγματατακια αμεσα ειπα να ρωτησω εσας τα hackeria.Eχω οτε stα 1024 και θελω να βαλω την 24αρα.εχω το _speedtouch 530i_ με isdn . *α)* Στο κεντρο της αθηνα που ειμαι(3η σεπτεμβριου τερμα) , θα εχω ικανοποιητικες ταχυτητες ? , *β)* Στο site www.conn-x.gr δινει καποια routerakia(εκ των οποιων τα 4 ασυρματα).επειδη δεν ξερω πως να κρινω ποιο ειναι το _''καλυτερο''_     Μπορειται να μου πειτε πιο απο αυτα τα 4 να προτιμησω. *ευχαριστω πολυ..*.


Παρε το Speedtouch 585 και θα με θυμηθεις :Wink:

----------


## D_J_V

Τηλεφωνικά δίνουν οτι έχει διαθέσιμο η αποθήκη και το speedtouch έχει σίγουρα έλλειψη...
Κοίτα, για 28 ευρώ που θα μου κοστίσει με την έκπτωση ας αντέξει και 1 χρόνο!!!

----------


## Revolution

Τα site του ΟΤΕ/connx ειναι κατω η ειναι ιδεα μου?

----------


## yokagyla

> Παρε το Speedtouch 585 και θα με θυμηθεις


θα σε εμπιστευτω φιλε μου.  :One thumb up:  :Respekt:    ΑΛΛΑ ξεχασα κατι... επειδη το wireless δεν το χρειαζομαι αμεσα και εχω ηδη το speedtouch 530i μηπως αυτο το ρουτερακι υποστηριζει adsl2 (δλδ για 24αρα),και ετσι γλιτωσω τα εξοδα?

----------


## teo_L20

Mια χαρα λειτουργει βρε!

----------


## kyriakos7

> Τα site του ΟΤΕ/connx ειναι κατω η ειναι ιδεα μου?


εμενα μπαινει και στα 2.

----------


## body125z

> Η Ιεράπετρα είναι σιγουρα κάτω από 30000




Off Topic


		Η νέα ταχύτητα έως 24 Mbps είναι διαθέσιμη στην Αθήνα, τη Θεσσαλονίκη, τα μεγαλύτερα αστικά κέντρα της χώρας, μεταξύ των οποίων Πάτρα, Ιωάννινα, Ηράκλειο, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Λάρισα, Βόλος, Καβάλα, Ξάνθη, Κομοτηνή, καθώς και σε 35 ακόμα πόλεις.
Για αυτες τις πολεις ελεγα ...

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΚΑΛΙΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ
εκανα αιτηση και εγω , πηρα το wireless μοδεμ δεν ξερω πιο αρκει να δουλευι, 27 δεκ θα το παραλαβω με ειπαν. Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα με ολους μας παιδια και να μην διακοπη ι συνδεση μας ουτε μια ημερα..

----------


## pentium_vi

Πριν λίγα λεπτά αναβάθμισα και την γραμμή στην δουλειά. Από το 134 μου είπαν ότι ίσως να υπάρξουν μικροκαθυστερήσεις λόγω των εορτών όσων αφορά τις ενεργοποιήσεις.

Προβλέπω πάντως να συγχρονίσουν οι router στα 24 σε δουλειά και σπίτι μέχρι αύριο το πρωί, αλλά να περιμένω την ΟΤΕnet πότε θα με αλλάξει και αυτή στα 24.

Στον φίλο που ρώτησε πιο πάνω για το 530i αν υποστηρίζει την 24άρα, δυστυχώς θα τον στεναχωρήσω αφού δεν είναι ADSL2+ modem. Πάντως από τα modem που προσφέρει το CONN-X μακράν καλύετρο από όλα είναι το Speedtouch.

----------


## manoulamou

> Τα site του ΟΤΕ/connx ειναι κατω η ειναι ιδεα μου?


Με τετοι χαμο και εν οψει εορτων μπορει προσωρινα
να μην μπορεις να μπεις
στο 134 :ROFL: ...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Πριν λίγα λεπτά αναβάθμισα και την γραμμή στην δουλειά. Από το 134 μου είπαν ότι ίσως να υπάρξουν μικροκαθυστερήσεις λόγω των εορτών όσων αφορά τις ενεργοποιήσεις.
> 
> Προβλέπω πάντως να συγχρονίσουν οι router στα 24 σε δουλειά και σπίτι μέχρι αύριο το πρωί, αλλά να περιμένω την ΟΤΕnet πότε θα με αλλάξει και αυτή στα 24.
> 
> Στον φίλο που ρώτησε πιο πάνω για το 530i αν υποστηρίζει την 24άρα, δυστυχώς θα τον στεναχωρήσω αφού δεν είναι ADSL2+ modem. Πάντως από τα modem που προσφέρει το CONN-X μακράν καλύετρο από όλα είναι το Speedtouch.


μην χαθει ι αιτηση μας καπου...πηρα ξανα μετα που εκανα την αιτιση μου στο 134 και μου ειπαν ΠΩ΅ΔΕΝ εχει καταχωρηθει ακομη

----------


## adolf

Τελικά χωρίς πολλή σκέψη εκανα το πρωί σήμερα την αίτηση για αναβάθμιση απο τα 8 στα 24mbps.Μου είπαν να υπολογίζω σε 10 εργάσιμες ΜΑΞΙΜΟΥΜ.Οπότε βάλε κατι αργίες,απεργίες,Γιορτές κλπ κλπ και επειδή δεν εβγαζα ακρη μου είπαν να τους τηλεφωνήσω πάλι 27 Δεκεμβρίου μηπως και ξέρουν κάτι.
Το σημαντικώτερο για εμένα σε σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς ειναι πως ΠΑΙΖΕΙ & σε ISDN & σε PSTN.
Αντε να δούμε.

----------


## yokagyla

> Πάντως από τα modem που προσφέρει το CONN-X μακράν καλύετρο από όλα είναι το Speedtouch.


Ειμαι στο σταδιο =παταω το κουμπι για ολοκληρωση παραγγελιας. εβαλα το speedtouch (wireless). πειτε μου ολοι μαζι ενα NAIIIIII να χαρω και εγω λιγο.(οχι οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι τους 2 φιλους  :Respekt:  που μου το ειπαν αλλα ετσι για την σιγουρια του 'Μακακα'.

----------


## stred

πρώτες εντυπώσεις (στα 2mbit απο 768 4νετ) μετα απο 12ώρες.. downloadin/serfing πετάνε.. τα τορεντς σέρνονται..επιπλέον όσο και να κατεβάζει μπουκώνει η σύνδεση και μετά δε μπορεί να ανοίξει τπτ (με μαξ 50! συνδέσεις στο utorrent).

----------


## nikgr

Παιδιά με όλο αυτό τον χαμό νέων αιτήσεων για 24αρες απορώ πού θα βρούν ethernet dslams να τους χωρέσουν όλους αυτούς...

Παλιά στις 8αρες ήταν το 1-2% και τώρα προβλέπω να είναι το 1% αυτοί που θα είναι στα παλιά dslams .

Εγω θα έλεγα όσοι σκοπεύετε να αναβαθμίσετε ταχύτητα να το κάνετε άμεσα γιατί μάλλον θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας και κλασικά πρώτοι που θα εξυπηρετηθούν θα είναι οι Connexαδες.

Για τους υπόλοιπους,?... (ondsl kits και σία)
Μάλλον θα περιμένουν πότε θα αγοραστουν νέα dslams... 

(*)Τα παλιά dslams τί θα τα κάνουν? Θα τα πετάξουν?

----------


## Jazzer

> Για τους υπόλοιπους,?... (ondsl kits και σία)
> Μάλλον θα περιμένουν πότε θα αγοραστουν νέα dslams... 
> 
> (*)Τα παλιά dslams τί θα τα κάνουν? Θα τα πετάξουν?


Ας είναι καλά οι φίλοι μας οι Κινέζοι, θα γίνουν παραγγελίες, αν δεν έχουν ήδη παραληφθεί νέα dslams και βρίσκονται στις αποθήκες. :Razz:

----------


## shaq141a

Πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί ήταν στα adsl2+ DSLAMs παρόλο που είχαν ADSL στα S1,S2 και S3. Οπότε για αυτούς δεν θα είναι τίποτα η μετατροπή.

----------


## chomsky

φεύγω να πάω να κάνω αναβάθμιση απο 1024 σε 2048 θα προλάβω.....εδώ σε μας δεν έχει παραπάνω

----------


## adolf

> Παιδιά με όλο αυτό τον χαμό νέων αιτήσεων για 24αρες απορώ πού θα βρούν ethernet dslams να τους χωρέσουν όλους αυτούς...
> 
> Παλιά στις 8αρες ήταν το 1-2% και τώρα προβλέπω να είναι το 1% αυτοί που θα είναι στα παλιά dslams .
> 
> Εγω θα έλεγα όσοι σκοπεύετε να αναβαθμίσετε ταχύτητα να το κάνετε άμεσα γιατί μάλλον θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας και κλασικά πρώτοι που θα εξυπηρετηθούν θα είναι οι Connexαδες.
> 
> Για τους υπόλοιπους,?... (ondsl kits και σία)
> Μάλλον θα περιμένουν πότε θα αγοραστουν νέα dslams... 
> 
> (*)Τα παλιά dslams τί θα τα κάνουν? Θα τα πετάξουν?


*Αυτό που λες εχει λογική αλλά απο την άλλη μεριά ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ που να μην σκεφτηκαν αυτήν την παράμετρο;;;;;;*

----------


## pentium_vi

> Ειμαι στο σταδιο =παταω το κουμπι για ολοκληρωση παραγγελιας. εβαλα το speedtouch (wireless). πειτε μου ολοι μαζι ενα NAIIIIII να χαρω και εγω λιγο.(οχι οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι τους 2 φιλους  που μου το ειπαν αλλα ετσι για την σιγουρια του 'Μακακα'.


Πάτα το το ρημάδι  :Wink:

----------


## g_noe

> Ειμαι στο σταδιο =παταω το κουμπι για ολοκληρωση παραγγελιας. εβαλα το speedtouch (wireless). πειτε μου ολοι μαζι ενα NAIIIIII να χαρω και εγω λιγο.(οχι οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι τους 2 φιλους  που μου το ειπαν αλλα ετσι για την σιγουρια του 'Μακακα'.



Βρε παιδιά, ποιό router δίνουν?
Το speedtouch 585 ή το speedtouch 585i ... και σε τι τιμή? :Thinking: 

Στο http://www.conn-x.g λέει για 19.90 ευρώ έκπτωση.

----------


## nikgr

Εγώ το βλέπω πάντως να τελειώνουν οι πόρτες και γρήγορα...
Είναι που είναι Χριστούγεννα (περίοδος αυξημένης καταναλωτικής ζήτησης), πλάκωσαν και οι προσφορές...

Πιάστε την πορτούλα σας γρήγορα για να έχετε το κεφαλάκι σας ήσυχο...

Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης, αλλα πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα αρχίσουν τα posts "μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει πόρτες η περιοχή μου"...
Εμένα πριν κανα 3μηνο δεν είχαν καθόλου πόρτες στην περιοχή μου για κανα μήνα.

----------


## yokagyla

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.περιμενα τοση ωρα για να μου πει οτι η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη?και το 134 νεκρο.χαχαχαχαχα.μπραβο ρε οτε.μπορει να crashare αλλα χαιρομαι που εχει ζητηση.μπορει καποιος να μου πει σε ποιο adslam ειμαι εγω?βρισκομαι 3η σεπτεμβριου (τερμα )οχι απο μερια ομονοιας.απο την αλλη...

----------


## Πύρρος

Το 585 σκετο ειναι για απλη γραμμη, το -i ειναι για isdn

----------


## adolf

> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.περιμενα τοση ωρα για να μου πει οτι η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη?και το 134 νεκρο.χαχαχαχαχα.μπραβο ρε οτε.μπορει να crashare αλλα χαιρομαι που εχει ζητηση.


TO 134 πολλές φορές δείχνει νεκρό απο τα ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΜΑΤΑ που δέχεται.ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΠΑΛΙ.
Εδώ μου το εκανε χθες το πρωί πόσο μάλλον σήμερα.
ΜΗΝ ΜΑΣΑΣ παίρνε συνέχεια στο 134.

----------


## TRK

Είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό το τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον που προκάλεσε η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ και κυρίως η αναγνώριση της καλής τους εξυπηρέτησης. Οι πελάτες διψούν για ποιοτικό service, όχι μόνον για χαμηλές τιμές. 
*Αναρωτιέμαι πως θα διαμορφωθεί το σκηνικό μετά από 1-2 μήνες...πόσοι θα παραμείνουν στους εναλλακτικούς . Υπάρχουν αλήθεια πληροφορίες για τα μερίδια αγοράς σήμερα ??*

Εύχομαι ο ΟΤΕ να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει αυτά που υπόσχεται διατηρώντας παράλληλα την ίδια ποιοτική εξυπηρέτηση. Πρωσωπικά σκέφτομαι να περιμένω μέχρι το τέλος Ιαναουαρίου και μετά - εφόσον όλα συνεχίζουν να είναι καλά όπως σήμερα - να φύγω από HOL για ΟΤΕ.
Μέχρι τότε θα ενημερώνομαι από το Forum ...νάναι καλά όλοι οι φίλοι εδώ !!

 :One thumb up:

----------


## dimig33

Χτες αίτηση σήμερα συγχρόνισα στο μέχρι 24!!!! :Clap: 
Η διαδικασία κράτησε μερικά λεπτά χωρίς ιντερνετ!!!





> DSL Connection	
> 
> 	Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:03:44
> Modulation:	G.992.5 Annex B
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	906 / 12.239
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	1,22 / 23,96
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
> ...


EDIT: Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν με έχει αναβαθμίσει ακόμα και έτσι κατεβάζω σαν 2Μ

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγώ το βλέπω πάντως να τελειώνουν οι πόρτες και γρήγορα...
> Είναι που είναι Χριστούγεννα (περίοδος αυξημένης καταναλωτικής ζήτησης), πλάκωσαν και οι προσφορές...
> 
> Πιάστε την πορτούλα σας γρήγορα για να έχετε το κεφαλάκι σας ήσυχο...
> 
> Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης, αλλα πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα αρχίσουν τα posts "μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει πόρτες η περιοχή μου"...
> Εμένα πριν κανα 3μηνο δεν είχαν καθόλου πόρτες στην περιοχή μου για κανα μήνα.


Το xls με τα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ το έχεις κοιτάξει να δεις για πόσες πόρτες μιλάμε; Εγώ που το κοιταξα είδα οτι στο Ρεθυμνο οι adsl2+ πόρτες είναι πάνω από τις μισές συνολικές οπότε δεν συντρέχουν λόγοι ανυσηχίας. :Razz:

----------


## Eki_13

> Το xls με τα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ το έχεις κοιτάξει να δεις για πόσες πόρτες μιλάμε; Εγώ που το κοιταξα είδα οτι στο Ρεθυμνο οι adsl2+ πόρτες είναι πάνω από τις μισές συνολικές οπότε δεν συντρέχουν λόγοι ανυσηχίας.


με τις τιμες που ισχυουν για τους υπαλληλους οτε ξερει κανενας τι γινεται??Χτες μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει ακομα προσφορα για τα 24..και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει αλλαξει ακομα η τιμη για την 8αρα που ειναι για τους υπαλληλους..ξερεις καποιος κατι?

----------


## Jazzer

> με τις τιμες που ισχυουν για τους υπαλληλους οτε ξερει κανενας τι γινεται??Χτες μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει ακομα προσφορα για τα 24..και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει αλλαξει ακομα η τιμη για την 8αρα που ειναι για τους υπαλληλους..ξερεις καποιος κατι?


Μόνο συνάδελφός σου θα ξέρει να σου απαντήσει ! :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> με τις τιμες που ισχυουν για τους *υπαλληλους οτε* ξερει κανενας τι γινεται??
> Χτες μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει ακομα προσφορα για τα 24..
> και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει αλλαξει ακομα η τιμη για την 8αρα που ειναι για τους *υπαλληλους*..
> ξερεις καποιος κατι?


 :Redface: πιπερι: δεν λεμε τετοια εδω μεσα :Laughing: ...

----------


## Lazy Dog

Σήμερα έκανα την αίτηση απο 8 σε 24Mbps. Σε 12 μερούλες μου είπαν... :Smile:

----------


## Eki_13

> Μόνο συνάδελφός σου θα ξέρει να σου απαντήσει !


η μητερα μου ειναι συνταξιουχος εγω δεν δουλευω εκει!




> πιπερι: δεν λεμε τετοια εδω μεσα...


γιατι?

----------


## pOLoS

τρομερή εξυπηρέτηση στο 134

πριν μισή ώρα έστειλα με φαξ την εξουσιοδότηση για μεταφορά από fortnet σε conn-x  και πριν 5 λεπτά με πήρανε τηλ από 134

έκανα αίτηση για 8 mb αρχικά(μου είπανε ότι για 24 Mb θα καθυστέρησή λίγο)  και μετά θα κάνω αναβάθμιση στα 24 

μου δώσανε δώρο ένα ασύρματο modem router BAUDTEC και σε 3-4 μέρες θα είναι έτοιμη η γραμμη

----------


## lazarefa

Χτες στις 9 το βράδυ έκανα την αίτηση. Σήμερα πριν μισή ώρα που άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή:

Downstream 	 Upstream 	 

SNR Margin

:
	12.3 	10.2 	db

Line Attenuation

:
	17.0 	12.1 	db

Data Rate

:
	17043 	880 	kbps

Εύγε ΟΤΕ. Πάντως λογικά θα έπρεπε με Line Attenuation 17 και κάτω που είμαι να δίνει λίγο καλύτερο SNR (14-15) νομίζω, δεδομένου ότι σαν 4άρα γραμμή μου έδινε πρακτικά ίδιο Line Attenuation αλλά SNR στο 28.5-29

----------


## yokagyla

μπορειται να μου πειτε αν εκανα καλα? εκανα παραγγελια για αναβαθμιση στα 24 και ηθελα το speedtouch 585ι . μου λεει δεν εχουμε , τρωω ηττα εγω, θα φερετε του λεω?, οχι μου λεει ,αλλα το BAUDTEC TW263R4-B0 μου λεει ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως.και ρωταω εγω ο μακακας που επρεπε να του πω οχι τελικα μαλλον.αξιζει να το παρω ? 28 ευρω μου το αφηνουν με την εκπτωση.αν ειναι καλο δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα αν δεν ειναι να παω να παρω κανενα αλλο απο αλλου.απλα δεν ειμαι για πολλα εξοδα τωρα...τι λετε?ειναι καλη αυτη η μακακια?επισης...εχω ξεχασει εντελως τους κωδικους μου για την συνδεση.τι κανω για να τουσ βρω? thanks

----------


## zntoup

Μόλις μίλησα με OTEnet, για νέα σύνδεση (τώρα έχω forthnet Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ.), και μου είπαν ότι περιμένουν επίσημα τις νέες τιμές αύριο 20 /12. 
Ανεπίσημα όμως μου τις είπαν και είναι ίδιες με αυτές του connx, με τη διαφορά ότι η OTEnet, δεν δίνει 24 Mbps αλλά μόνο μέχρι 8.

----------


## Νικαετός

Mε 28 ευρώ, μάλλον δεν παίρνεις τίποτα καλύτερο (ούτε με τα διπλά)

----------


## Minotavrs

> μπορειται να μου πειτε αν εκανα καλα? εκανα παραγγελια για αναβαθμιση στα 24 και ηθελα το speedtouch 585ι . μου λεει δεν εχουμε , τρωω ηττα εγω, θα φερετε του λεω?, οχι μου λεει ,αλλα το BAUDTEC TW263R4-B0 μου λεει ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως.και ρωταω εγω ο μακακας που επρεπε να του πω οχι τελικα μαλλον.αξιζει να το παρω ? 28 ευρω μου το αφηνουν με την εκπτωση.αν ειναι καλο δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα αν δεν ειναι να παω να παρω κανενα αλλο απο αλλου.απλα δεν ειμαι για πολλα εξοδα τωρα...τι λετε?ειναι καλη αυτη η μακακια?


Εγω δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο ειναι τιμιο μηχανάκι το μονο κακο που εχει ειναι οτι απο firmware δεν βρισκεις τιποτα στο site τους

----------


## lazarefa

> μπορειται να μου πειτε αν εκανα καλα? εκανα παραγγελια για αναβαθμιση στα 24 και ηθελα το speedtouch 585ι . μου λεει δεν εχουμε , τρωω ηττα εγω, θα φερετε του λεω?, οχι μου λεει ,αλλα το BAUDTEC TW263R4-B0 μου λεει ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως.και ρωταω εγω ο μακακας που επρεπε να του πω οχι τελικα μαλλον.αξιζει να το παρω ? 28 ευρω μου το αφηνουν με την εκπτωση.αν ειναι καλο δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα αν δεν ειναι να παω να παρω κανενα αλλο απο αλλου.απλα δεν ειμαι για πολλα εξοδα τωρα...τι λετε?ειναι καλη αυτη η μακακια?


Φίλε μου κι εγώ την ίδια ήττα είχα φάει αρχές καλοκαιριού φέτος που έκανα την 4άρα Conn-X όταν ξεκίνησαν να δίνουν δώρο το modem. Ζήτησα Thomson και μου στείλανε Baudtec. Τελικά όμως το μηχανάκι φαίνεται σταθερό και μια χαρά. Μάλιστα, στη γραμμή μου σε σχέση με ένα Sagem Fast 1500 που επίσης δοκίμασα (δώρο από άλλο πακέτο Conn-X), το Baudtec δούλεψε πολύ καλύτερα σε ότι αφορά το line attenuation που εμφάνιζε αλλά και τις ταχύτητες download που πετύχαινε. Οπότε νομίζω δεν πρέπει να κολλάμε σε αυτό...

----------


## nikgr

Tα BAUDTEC  ψιλο-φόλα μου φαίνονται και οπωσδήποτε καμιά σχέση με speedtouch585...

Παιδιά σε interleave mode ή fast path σας έχουν στις 24αρες? lazarefa?

----------


## Digiwolf

Μόλις έκανα αναβάθμιση της γραμμής από τα 2Μbps στα 24 από το 134. Είχα providing την Tellas και τώρα αλλάζω εξ ολοκλήρου στον ΟΤΕ. Αν και έχω ενα ADSL2+ modemάκι από Allied Data (CopperJet 1612), χρειάζεται να πάρω κάτι extra από ΟΤΕ; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## Strogg

> Μόλις έκανα αναβάθμιση της γραμμής από τα 2Μbps στα 24 από το 134. Είχα providing την Tellas και τώρα αλλάζω εξ ολοκλήρου στον ΟΤΕ. Αν και έχω ενα ADSL2+ modemάκι από Allied Data (CopperJet 1612), χρειάζεται να πάρω κάτι extra από ΟΤΕ; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...


Εννοείς πως τώρα τρέχεις σε 24άρα ή έκανες αίτηση τηλεφωνικά?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  Ρωτάω γιατί κι εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση και περιμένω την 24άρα να δουλέψει......

----------


## Minotavrs

Σε σχεση με ενα linksys wag354g που δοκιμασα το Βaudtec πεταει,.,

----------


## nikgr

> Ανεπίσημα όμως μου τις είπαν και είναι ίδιες με αυτές του connx, με τη διαφορά ότι η OTEnet, δεν δίνει 24 Mbps αλλά μόνο μέχρι 8.


Αμα δε δώσει 24αρες η otenet στα ondsl kits (καθώς και οι υπόλοιποι), μαύρο φίδι που τους έφαγε...
Το βλέπω να το γυρνάνε όλοι σε connex!

----------


## lazarefa

> Tα BAUDTEC  ψιλο-φόλα μου φαίνονται και οπωσδήποτε καμιά σχέση με speedtouch585...
> 
> Παιδιά σε interleave mode ή fast path σας έχουν στις 24αρες? lazarefa?


Από που μπορώ να το δω αυτό;

----------


## kyriakos7

εγω αυριο θα παω για 24αρα, για να την δοκιμασω λογο γραμμης κυριως.

----------


## Digiwolf

> Εννοείς πως τώρα τρέχεις σε 24άρα ή έκανες αίτηση τηλεφωνικά?  Ρωτάω γιατί κι εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση και περιμένω την 24άρα να δουλέψει......


Όχι όχι, περιμένω ακόμα για την ενεργοποίηση. Απλά έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση

----------


## nikgr

Eκεί που βλέπεις και τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου lazarefa.
Κάπου πρέπει να γράφει "Latency path" (fast path ή interleaved)

----------


## ababapanos

> τρομερή εξυπηρέτηση στο 134
> 
> πριν μισή ώρα έστειλα με φαξ την εξουσιοδότηση για μεταφορά από fortnet σε conn-x  και πριν 5 λεπτά με πήρανε τηλ από 134
> 
> έκανα αίτηση για 8 mb αρχικά(μου είπανε ότι για 24 Mb θα καθυστέρησή λίγο)  και μετά θα κάνω αναβάθμιση στα 24 
> 
> μου δώσανε δώρο ένα ασύρματο modem router BAUDTEC και σε 3-4 μέρες θα είναι έτοιμη η γραμμη


καλά  μην περιμένεις 3-4 μέρες, αυτό είναι για αναβάθμιση, η δικη σου περίπτωση είναι μεταφορά με φορητότητα από τον έναν πάροχο στον άλλον. και η διαδικασία θέλει 10 εργάσιμες.

λέτε τώρα οι εναλλακτικοί να είναι αυτοί που να σαμποτάρουν τον οτε και να καθυστερούν εξεπίτηδες να αποδεσμεύσουν τους πελάτες τους που ζήτησαν μεταφορά της συνδέσεις τους από αυτούς στον οτε? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Strogg

Καλά εκεί θα γίνει χαμός, οι εναλλακτικοί ΝΑ ΜΗΝ αποδεσμεύουν τους πελάτες, να τους προτάσουν χρηματικές ποινές κλπ............ Ερεεεεε γλέντιαααααααααα

----------


## yokagyla

> Tα BAUDTEC  ψιλο-φόλα μου φαίνονται και οπωσδήποτε καμιά σχέση με speedtouch585...
> 
> Παιδιά σε interleave mode ή fast path σας έχουν στις 24αρες? lazarefa?


εσενα δεν πρεπει να σε πιστεψω.πρεπει να σε δεχτς σαν ψεφτη γιατι δεν μ'αρεσε αυτο που ειπες  :Razz:

----------


## teo_L20

Mπαααα δεν νομίζω!
Αλλα πολλοι επεσαν στην παγιδα και υπέγραψαν 12μηνα συμβολαια με ενναλκτικους.Καλα να παθουν ομως...!

----------


## nstein

Έτσι, έτσι! :Clap:  Έχει βέβαια πάγιο ΟΤΕ, αλλά δε βαριέσαι προκειμένου να έχω αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες θα τα πληρώσω και αυτά.. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexissk

Εγώ έκανα  σήμερα αίτηση για 24άρα και που έιπαν ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε 7/8 μέρες!!
Είμαι περίεργος να δω την τελική πραγματική ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου...

----------


## lazarefa

> Eκεί που βλέπεις και τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου lazarefa.
> Κάπου πρέπει να γράφει "Latency path" (fast path ή interleaved)


 Δυστυχώς στη σελίδα με τα στατιστικά δε φαίνεται πουθενά αυτή η πληροφορία από όσο μπόρεσα να δω για το Baudtec

----------


## teo_L20

To topic παντως πήρε φωτια!
Τρελα μιλαμε!Αυτο θα πει διευσδυση της ευριζωνικότητας.Ελπίζω μονο να μην μπουκώσουμε!

----------


## nstein

> To topic παντως πήρε φωτια!
> Τρελα μιλαμε!Αυτο θα πει διευσδυση της ευριζωνικότητας.Ελπίζω μονο να μην μπουκώσουμε!


Με τον ΟΤΕ δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα!!! Μόνο οι εναλλακτικοί μπουκώνουν.. :Laughing:

----------


## ZHUL

Καλά το είπες, nikgr, μαζί σου είμαι. otenet είμαι και εγώ στα 8.  Πιστεύω ότι θα δώσει εως 24 Mbps. ειναι πολλά τα συμφέροντα στη μέση.........

----------


## LOUKAS32

> To topic παντως πήρε φωτια!
> Τρελα μιλαμε!Αυτο θα πει διευσδυση της ευριζωνικότητας.Ελπίζω μονο να μην μπουκώσουμε!


ποσοι ειμαστε στον ΟΤΕ νομιζετε στα 24αρα? 500.000 ατομα? και ποσοι απο αυτους θα κατεβαζουν 24/7 τορρεντ?μια χαρα θα παμε...μην ξεχνατε οι UBER downloaders ειναι στα ιδιοκτητα ειδι....

----------


## yokagyla

> Εγώ έκανα  σήμερα αίτηση για 24άρα και που έιπαν ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε 7/8 μέρες!!
> Είμαι περίεργος να δω την τελική πραγματική ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου...


και εγω σημερα και μου ειπε σε 10 μερες θα ενεργοποιηθει και εκλεισα ραντεβου για 8 ιανουαριου για το router.

----------


## pOLoS

> καλά  μην περιμένεις 3-4 μέρες, αυτό είναι για αναβάθμιση, η δικη σου περίπτωση είναι μεταφορά με φορητότητα από τον έναν πάροχο στον άλλον. και η διαδικασία θέλει 10 εργάσιμες.
> 
> λέτε τώρα οι εναλλακτικοί να είναι αυτοί που να σαμποτάρουν τον οτε και να καθυστερούν εξεπίτηδες να αποδεσμεύσουν τους πελάτες τους που ζήτησαν μεταφορά της συνδέσεις τους από αυτούς στον οτε?



μη μου λέτε τέτοια   :Sorry:

----------


## Bebis

Μόλις ενημερώθηκα πως από ενσύρματα έχουν speedtouch 536 και Baudtec.
Στους περισσότερους στέλνουν τον εξοπλισμό στις 27Δεκέμβρη, με κούριερ τον Ελτά.
Λένε επίσης 10 μέρες μάξιμουμ για να είναι σίγουροι. Θα γίνε σε λιγότερο αλλά για μια μέρα (αν πουν μεθαυριο και γίνει μια μέρα μετά) μπορεί να τσατιστεί ο πελάτης.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Μόλις ενημερώθηκα πως από ενσύρματα έχουν speedtouch 536 και Baudtec.
> Στους περισσότερους στέλνουν τον εξοπλισμό στις 27Δεκέμβρη, με κούριερ τον Ελτά.
> Λένε επίσης 10 μέρες μάξιμουμ για να είναι σίγουροι. Θα γίνε σε λιγότερο αλλά για μια μέρα (αν πουν μεθαυριο και γίνει μια μέρα μετά) μπορεί να τσατιστεί ο πελάτης.


και εγω καθως εκανα την αιτηση με ειπαν 27 δεκ παραλαβη μοδεμ μπαυοτεκ αλλα οκαι γενικα ειμαι δυσπιτστος, εμενα με νιαζει να μην διακοπει το ιντερνετ και ασ βαλουν οποτε θελουν την 24αρα

----------


## kyriakos7

για 24 μου ειπαν σε 2 μερες, αλλα αυριο θα παω απο κει γιατι δεν εχω fax.



Off Topic


		και τωρα τι θα κανουν οι εναλλακτικοι? εγινε αυτο που δε περιμεναν.  :Laughing:

----------


## birbilis

> To topic παντως πήρε φωτια!
> Τρελα μιλαμε!Αυτο θα πει διευσδυση της ευριζωνικότητας.Ελπίζω μονο να μην μπουκώσουμε!


Εγω πάλι πιστεύω οτι επείδη υπάρχουν ήδη μπουκωμένα dslam (ειδικά στην επαρχία), με τη νέα κατάσταση που όλοι θα βάζουν από 4αρα και πάνω, θα προκύψει σίγουρα πρόβλημα... :Sad: 

Βέβαια ο ΟΤΕ θα το διορθώσει με τον καιρό αλλα φοβάμαι οτι θα πάρει χρόνο. Είδωμεν... :Thinking:

----------


## jaggelo

> Χτες στις 9 το βράδυ έκανα την αίτηση. Σήμερα πριν μισή ώρα που άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή:
> 
> Downstream 	 Upstream 	 
> 
> SNR Margin
> 
> :
> 	12.3 	10.2 	db
> 
> ...


Σε εώς 24 Mbps ταχύτητες, στο SNR ορίζεται από τον παροχό κάποιο κατώτατο όριο π.χ. 12 db,
και βάση αυτού φτάνεις στην ανώτατη ταχύτητα που επιτρέπει η γραμμή σου λόγω θορύβου.
Άρα χαμηλότερο SNR, μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα αλλά πιθανή αστάθεια στο κύκλωμα,
και ψηλότερο SNR, χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αλλά μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα.

----------


## yokagyla

κατα μεσο ορο ρε παιδια τι ταχυτητες θα εχουμε με την 24αρα? 10-16 ή κανω ονειρα?

----------


## teo_L20

Mαλλον καπου εκει!
Μην τα θελουμε και ολα.Απλα πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολλλυυυ πιο σταθερη απο τους εναλακτικους.

----------


## vavis

Αρχίσανε τα όργανα...

χθες το βράδυ φαξ στην φορθνετ για διακοπή 2 play μέσω Αρυς,
 δεν έχουν λάβει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!! :Whistle: 

επίσης χθες, φαξ στον οτε για νέα σύνδεση 24/1 mbps, ακόμα δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί..! :Confused:

----------


## LOUKAS32

επίσης χθες, φαξ στον οτε για νέα σύνδεση 24/1 mbps, ακόμα δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί..! :Confused: [/QUOTE]

αυτα φοβαμαι ...ειδικα οταν ειναι δια τηλ ι αιτισεις...

----------


## lazarefa

> Σε εώς 24 Mbps ταχύτητες, στο SNR ορίζεται από τον παροχό κάποιο κατώτατο όριο π.χ. 12 db,
> και βάση αυτού φτάνεις στην ανώτατη ταχύτητα που επιτρέπει η γραμμή σου λόγω θορύβου.
> Άρα χαμηλότερο SNR, μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα αλλά πιθανή αστάθεια στο κύκλωμα,
> και ψηλότερο SNR, χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα αλλά μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα.


 Ιδού το νέο κλείδωμα του Baudtec στη γραμμή μου:

		 Downstream 	 Upstream 	 

SNR Margin

:
	10.1 	9.9 	db

Line Attenuation

:
	17.1 	12.1 	db

Data Rate

:
*18145 	884 	kbps*

----------


## Strogg

> Αρχίσανε τα όργανα...
> 
> χθες το βράδυ φαξ στην φορθνετ για διακοπή 2 play μέσω Αρυς,
>  δεν έχουν λάβει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!
> 
> επίσης χθες, φαξ στον οτε για νέα σύνδεση 24/1 mbps, ακόμα δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί..!



Φυσικά δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί, γιατί το έστειλες με φαξ? Πιο άμεση γίνεται η καταχώρηση τηλεφωνικά. Στο φαξ πρέπει να πάει ένας υπάλληλος, και μαζί με άλλες 999 αιτήσεις που έγιναν με φαξ να τις αρχειοθετήσει, να τις δώσει, να τις πιάσει ένας υπάλληλος και να κάτσει να γράφει στο κομπιούτερ......  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## pOLoS

> Αρχίσανε τα όργανα...
> 
> χθες το βράδυ φαξ στην φορθνετ για διακοπή 2 play μέσω Αρυς,
>  δεν έχουν λάβει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!
> 
> επίσης χθες, φαξ στον οτε για νέα σύνδεση 24/1 mbps, ακόμα δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί..!


δε χρειάζεται να στείλεις fax για διακοπή στη forthnet
μπορείςνα κανεις μεταφορα απο forthnet σε conn-x 

παρε στο 134 να ρωτήσεις , εγώ έτσι το έκανα

----------


## vavis

> Φυσικά δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί, γιατί το έστειλες με φαξ? Πιο άμεση γίνεται η καταχώρηση τηλεφωνικά. Στο φαξ πρέπει να πάει ένας υπάλληλος, και μαζί με άλλες 999 αιτήσεις που έγιναν με φαξ να τις αρχειοθετήσει, να τις δώσει, να τις πιάσει ένας υπάλληλος και να κάτσει να γράφει στο κομπιούτερ......


Φαξ επιβεβαίωσης *τηλεφωνικής* αίτησης φίλε μου!

........Auto merged post: vavis added 3 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........




> δε χρειάζεται να στείλεις fax για διακοπή στη forthnet
> μπορείςνα κανεις μεταφορα απο forthnet σε conn-x 
> 
> παρε στο 134 να ρωτήσεις , εγώ έτσι το έκανα


πηρα και εγω 134 και ρωτησα το ιδιο, μου ειπαν να στειλω και στην φορθνετ γιατι αυτη θα συνεχιζε την αιτηση για φουλ LLu και θα γινοταν μπαχαλο...

----------


## ownagE_

Αιτηση για 24 -> Done.  :Razz:

----------


## D_J_V

Ρε παιδιά ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!
καθήστε εκεί που είστε τι μαζεύεστε όλοι στον ΟΤΕ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΠΑΛΙ????????????
Ηρθαμε εμείς να σας μπουκώσουμε τα κέντρα και το BW στους ...πρώην παρόχους σας???
Τόσο καιρό μας δουλεύατε για τα παγια για τις ταχύτητες κλπ
Τώρα τι θέτε απο εμάς ΩΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kyriakos7

βασικα εγω που πηρα το 134 για conn-x πο οτενετ, θελουν φαξ να τους στειλω.
αυριο το πρωι θα το φτιαξω.

........Auto merged post: kyriakos7 added 1 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........




> Αιτηση για 24 -> Done.


 :One thumb up:  καλοριζικη.



Off Topic


		ρε παιδια το παγιο δε το σκεφτεστε, που πατε?  :ROFL:

----------


## vavis

> Ρε παιδιά ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!
> καθήστε εκεί που είστε τι μαζεύεστε όλοι στον ΟΤΕ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΠΑΛΙ????????????
> Ηρθαμε εμείς να σας μπουκώσουμε τα κέντρα και το BW στους ...πρώην παρόχους σας???
> Τόσο καιρό μας δουλεύατε για τα παγια για τις ταχύτητες κλπ
> Τώρα τι θέτε απο εμάς ΩΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ???


αν θέλατε να μενατε μόνοι σας,
ας μην κατεβάζατε τις τιμές. :Crazy:

----------


## kyriakos7

> αν θέλατε να μενατε μόνοι σας,
> ας μην κατεβάζατε τις τιμές.




Off Topic


		δλδ μηπως να το ξανασκεφτουμε??? φαρσα ηταν φαρσα, θα αυξηθουν ολα  :Chair:

----------


## yokagyla

> Ρε παιδιά ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!
> καθήστε εκεί που είστε τι μαζεύεστε όλοι στον ΟΤΕ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΠΑΛΙ????????????
> Ηρθαμε εμείς να σας μπουκώσουμε τα κέντρα και το BW στους ...πρώην παρόχους σας???
> Τόσο καιρό μας δουλεύατε για τα παγια για τις ταχύτητες κλπ
> Τώρα τι θέτε απο εμάς ΩΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ???


πες τα ρε αδερφε.εγω δηλαδη που εκανα υπομονη τοοοοοοοοοσο καιρο με 1mbit ? τσιπα δεν εχετε επανω σας ωρε? :Thumb down:

----------


## ownagE_

> καλοριζικη.


Οχι βρε.
Αιτηση εκανα.
Κατσε να ενεργοποιηθει  :Razz: 





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ρε παιδια το παγιο δε το σκεφτεστε, που πατε?


Εδω εδινα (ευτυχως μονο για ενα 2μηνο) 48.5 το μηνα για 8 δεν θα δωσω 30 για 24 ?  :Razz:

----------


## kyriakos7

προκαταβολικα στα εδωσα  :Razz:

----------


## Strogg

Κι εγώ το ίδιο έκανα, υπομονή, όταν οι φίλοι μου και γνωστοί μου λέγανε, 

"Ρε σι με πόσο κατεβάζεις?"
Απάνταγα.......
"Με 100-105kb.........."

Kαι έπεφτε το δούλεμα σύννεφο.........Αλλά ήρθε η ώρα που περίμενα!  :Respekt: 

Εμένα δεν θα μου πει κανείς καλορίζικη για την αίτηση της 24άρας?

----------


## iron_Druid

Βρε παιδια, εμενα μολις τωρα μου ηρθε ο λογαριασμος με Conn-x talk και onDSL Home. Κανονικα πρεπει να μου ερθει 96.76  . To προβλημα είναι οτι πληρώνω + 23.6 ευρώ  τα οποία προέρχονται από δυο πράγματα:
1) Αστικές κλήσεις
2) Προς Αλλα Σταθερα Δίκτυα

WTF ??? 
Γνωριζω οτι το Connx Talk του ΟΤΕ (το οποιο το εχω 24/24 ωρες) ισχύει μόνο για κλήσεις προς δίκτυα που έχουν ΟΤΕ. Προφανώς εγω, πήρα τηλεφωνα τα οποια είχαν φύγει απο τον ΟΤΕ και ανοικαν σε ιδιοκτητα. Αυτα είναι το (1) "Αστικες κλήσεις" ;;;   Αν ναι, τότε το (2) τι είναι ;

btw:Υπάρχει τρόπο να γνωρίζω αν καποιο τηλέφωνο δεν ανοικει στον ΟΤΕ ;

----------


## kyriakos7

> Κι εγώ το ίδιο έκανα, υπομονή, όταν οι φίλοι μου και γνωστοί μου λέγανε, 
> 
> "Ρε σι με πόσο κατεβάζεις?"
> Απάνταγα.......
> "Με 100-105kb.........."
> 
> Kαι έπεφτε το δούλεμα σύννεφο.........Αλλά ήρθε η ώρα που περίμενα! 
> 
> Εμένα δεν θα μου πει κανείς καλορίζικη για την αίτηση της 24άρας?


πρωτον καλοριζικια για να μην σκεναχωριεσαι.  :Razz: 

καλα απο δουλεμα αλλο τπτ, αλλα μαλλον θα παρουμε το αιμα μας πισω.
ενας φιλος εκανε αιτηση 4νετ, και οπως παντα ακομα περιμενει, εγω παω αυριο για conn-x, 
σιγουρα θα ειμαι πιο πριν ενεργοποιημενος....... εκει να δεις δουλεμα, θα γελασει και ο καθε πικραμενος. :Laughing:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Κι εγώ το ίδιο έκανα, υπομονή, όταν οι φίλοι μου και γνωστοί μου λέγανε, 
> 
> "Ρε σι με πόσο κατεβάζεις?"
> Απάνταγα.......
> "Με 100-105kb.........."
> 
> Kαι έπεφτε το δούλεμα σύννεφο.........Αλλά ήρθε η ώρα που περίμενα! 
> 
> Εμένα δεν θα μου πει κανείς καλορίζικη για την αίτηση της 24άρας?


δεν σε πιανο....ποτε μπικε καιολας το 24αρι ποτε εκανες αιτηση ? τηλεφονικη ιταν ? ποσα κατεβαζεις πλεον?

----------


## guzel

να δουμε που θα βρει η οτενετ τοσο BW.. τα p2p να τα ξεχνατε απο τωρα σιγα σιγα  :Whistle: 

ολοι 24mbps μπραβο στον οτε  :ROFL:

----------


## SuperBilly16V

Αφου υποστηρίζει Adsl2+ το modem σου δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι άλλο  :Smile:

----------


## Strogg

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Kyriakos7 !!!

Φίλε Loukas32 έκανα αίτηση, δεν έχω ακόμη ενεργοποιημένη 24άρα!

----------


## LOUKAS32

τα π2π ουτος σι αλιως 8α μπει κοφτης......αλλα παντα παιζει τροπος....

----------


## RSW

> Θα πας σε ΟΤΕσοπ θα κανεις την αίτηση εκεί και σε 10 με 13 εργασιμες θα κοπέι η full llu και θα σε συνδέσουν μέσω ΟΤΕ.Αντε να μείνεις καμία μέρα χωρίς υπηρεσία πάντως σπάνια παραπάνω


Τελικά αυτό δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει (σύμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ).

Πήγα από ένα κατάστημα ΟΤΕ (Σταδίου 15) και μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να έχω διακοπή υπηρεσίας για 4-5 μέρες κατά τη μετάβαση, και να πάρει άλλες 10 για την ενεργοποίηση της ADSL, αφού έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το voice. Δηλαδή όταν κάνει κανείς μετάβαση από Full LLU σε ΟΤΕ μπορεί να μείνει χωρίς ίντερνετ για 15 εργάσιμες.

Τους ρώτησα μήπως αυτά είναι τα θεωρητικά μέγιστα που τους δίνει περιθώριο ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ και μήπως στην πράξη το κάνουν πιο γρήγορα αλλά μου είπαν όχι, είναι πολύ πιθανό να πάρει τόσο.

Ήταν κατηγορηματικοί, ότι για μεταφορά από Full LLU σε ΟΤΕ με διατήρηση αριθμού, δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν διακοπή υπηρεσίας ίντερνετ λιγότερο από 15 εργάσιμες. Γι' αυτό προσέξτε όσοι σκοπεύετε να το κάνετε, μήπως βολεύει να βάλετε καινούργια γραμμή αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει να διατηρήσετε το νούμερο. Το κόστος της νέας γραμμής (35 ευρώ) μάλλον το επιβαρυνόμαστε και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.

----------


## yokagyla

> δεν σε πιανο....ποτε μπικε καιολας το 24αρι ποτε εκανες αιτηση ? τηλεφονικη ιταν ? ποσα κατεβαζεις πλεον?


 :2Guns:

----------


## diamat

Άσχετο αλλά η Ναυτεμπορική δεν ήταν η εφημερίδα που έβγαλε το Σάββατο τις πληροφορίες για τα νέα πακέτα; Είδατε σήμερα μια διαφήμιση του connx που έχει πάνω αριστερά και κάτω από τον τίτλο της εφημερίδας; Τυχαίο;;

http://www.news247.gr/Headline.htm?s...l1198065894994

----------


## libe13

Μολις εκανα την αιτηση για τα 24(οχι ακριβως ακομη),πηρα στο 134 εγιναν τα διαδικαστικα με τα στοιχεια (χρειαζεται να υπογραψεις ενα fax που σου στελνουν μαζι με φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας) και μου ειπαν πως σε 1 το πολυ 2 μερες θα μου εχει γινει μετατροπη απο ondsl (αοριστου) σε connx (με 6μηνη δεσμευση),χωρις διακοπη της συνδεσης μου  κατα 99% οπως ισχυριζονται γιατι θα διατηρησω το ιδιο username.Απο Δευτερα μπορω να παρω τηλεφωνο να ζητησω αναβαθμιση της γραμμης μου απο 2 σε 24 και σε 1 με 2 βδομαδες (λογω γιορτων) θα εχω 24mbit.Α,μου εδωσαν και δωρο ενα ασυρματο router-δεν εχεις επιλογη οποιο εχουν stock στην αποθηκη τους παιρνεις!

----------


## billdanos

Έχουμε μια πρώτη ανβάθμιση σήμερα το πρωί στο Θησείο σε φιλαράκι. Είχε 4mbit και ζήτησε χθες την αναβάθμιση και παραδόξως σήμερα το πρωί ήταν ΟΚ! Το modem κλειδώνει στα 18 και κάτι down και 790 up. Από την πλευρά της otenet όμως δεν τον αναβάθμισαν και κατεβάζει με 4 ακόμη. Δοκιμάσαμε με τα δικά μου στοιχεία που έχω 8mbps και έπαιζε κανονικά. Τον ενημέρωσαν ότι μέχρι το απόγευμα θα είναι οκ και από την πλευρά της Otenet!

*Νεότερα:* Αφού τηλεφώνησε στο ΟΤΕ και ενημέρωσε πως κλειδώνει από 17 μέχρι 19 σε κάθε σύνδεση και upload κάπου στα 760, τον κάλεσαν πριν λίγο και του εξήγησαν ότι στο κέντρο στο Θησείο οι ταχύτητες θα φτάνουν μέχρι τα 16 και δεν πρόκειτε να αναβαθμίσουν σύντομα τον εξοπλισμό. Του είπαν επίσης ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ο μόνος στο κέντρο του σε αυτή την ταχύτητα και γι'αυτό κλειδώνει που και που σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Φυσικά όταν τους ρώτησε πόσο θα τους πληρώνει για τα 16 του είπαν: μα όσο και για τα 24 αφού δεν έχουμε πακέτο για 16... :Thinking:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Έχουμε μια πρώτη ανβάθμιση σήμερα το πρωί στο Θησείο σε φιλαράκι. Είχε 4mbit και ζήτησε χθες την αναβάθμιση και παραδόξως σήμερα το πρωί ήταν ΟΚ! Το modem κλειδώνει στα 18 και κάτι down και 790 up. Από την πλευρά της otenet όμως δεν τον αναβάθμισαν και κατεβάζει με 4 ακόμη. Δοκιμάσαμε με τα δικά μου στοιχεία που έχω 8mbps και έπαιζε κανονικά. Τον ενημέρωσαν ότι μέχρι το απόγευμα θα είναι οκ και από την πλευρά της Otenet!
> 
> *Νεότερα:* Αφού τηλεφώνησε στο ΟΤΕ και ενημέρωσε πως κλειδώνει από 17 μέχρι 19 σε κάθε σύνδεση και upload κάπου στα 760, τον κάλεσαν πριν λίγο και του εξήγησαν ότι στο κέντρο στο Θησείο οι ταχύτητες θα φτάνουν μέχρι τα 16 και δεν πρόκειτε να αναβαθμίσουν σύντομα τον εξοπλισμό. Του είπαν επίσης ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ο μόνος στο κέντρο του σε αυτή την ταχύτητα και γι'αυτό κλειδώνει που και που σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Φυσικά όταν τους ρώτησε πόσο θα τους πληρώνει για τα 16 του είπαν: μα όσο και για τα 24 αφού δεν έχουμε πακέτο για 16...


μην τρελαθουμε εδω επαιζε στα 4 και τωρα στα 16 και εχει παραπονα ? για συγκεντροθειτε λιγο....29 ευρο δινετε....

----------


## nikgr

billdanos δηλαδή ήθελε να πληρώσει λιγότερα για την 24αρα ο φίλος σου επειδή δεν έπιανε τα 24!  :Laughing: 
Πόσο δηλαδή? 1,5euro?
Έλεος ρε παιδιά!
3euro έχει διαφορά η "έως 24" απ' την 8αρα.
Ό,τι παραπάνω και να πιάσει κανείς πάνω απ' τα 8 κερδισμένος είναι.

----------


## LOUKAS32

ερωτιση τωρα που εκανα αιτηση 24αρα παιζει ο ΟΤΕ να βαλει μεγαλιτερο κοφτη στα τορρεντς?

----------


## z9nikolas

Άλλος ένας ευτυχής κονεξάκιας εδώ, που απλά ήθελε να πει ότι από 768 που ήταν μέχρι τώρα, φυσικά και προτίμησε την αναβάθμιση στα 2048 με ένα (1) - ναι μόνο ένα  :Worthy: - ευρωπουλάκι παραπάνω το μήνα!! Και η ευγενική κοπέλα του 134 χθες 18/12 στις 18:30 το απόγευμα που πήρα μου είπε (στενοχωρώντας με) ότι θα χρειαστεί περίπου 1 εβδομάδα για ενεργοποίηση, άντε μετά τα Χριστούγεννα λόγω αργιών, και σήμερα 19/12 και ώρα 08:32 αντιλήφθηκα (από utorrent) ότι ήδη...πετούσα!!!  :Respekt:  :Clap:

----------


## stefa_1

Η συνδεση 768 αναβαθμιστηκε σε κανεναν σε 1024 ?? :Thinking:

----------


## hercules_j

> Με τετοι χαμο και εν οψει εορτων μπορει προσωρινα
> να μην μπορεις να μπεις
> στο 134...


σιγα βρέ,
εγω επιασα με την 2η, περίμενα μεχρι να βγεί η κοπελιά αλλα αυτά που μου ειπε με χάλασαν εντελώς.
Μου ειπε ότι το upgrade θα πάρει μεχρι και 2 βδομαδες μεχρι να ολοκληρωθεί,
εγω ακομα εχω την παλια ταχυτητα.

manoulamou,
μια προσωπική ερωτηση, εισαι πράγματι Κυρια 53 ετων;
ρωτάω για να προσεχω πώς μιλάω, οχι σε σενα αλλα γενικά.
sorry για την ερωτηση.

----------


## LOUKAS32

περιεργα μας τα λετε ολοι εδω μεσα χι χι χι

----------


## karetsos

> Βρε παιδια, εμενα μολις τωρα μου ηρθε ο λογαριασμος με Conn-x talk και onDSL Home. Κανονικα πρεπει να μου ερθει 96.76 . To προβλημα είναι οτι πληρώνω + 23.6 ευρώ τα οποία προέρχονται από δυο πράγματα:
> 1) Αστικές κλήσεις
> 2) Προς Αλλα Σταθερα Δίκτυα
> 
> WTF ??? 
> Γνωριζω οτι το Connx Talk του ΟΤΕ (το οποιο το εχω 24/24 ωρες) ισχύει μόνο για κλήσεις προς δίκτυα που έχουν ΟΤΕ. Προφανώς εγω, πήρα τηλεφωνα τα οποια είχαν φύγει απο τον ΟΤΕ και ανοικαν σε ιδιοκτητα. Αυτα είναι το (1) "Αστικες κλήσεις" ;;; Αν ναι, τότε το (2) τι είναι ;
> 
> btw:Υπάρχει τρόπο να γνωρίζω αν καποιο τηλέφωνο δεν ανοικει στον ΟΤΕ ;


αν θες μου λες το νούμερο σου και θα σου αναλύσω το λογαριασμό.

----------


## iron_Druid

> Η συνδεση 768 αναβαθμιστηκε σε κανεναν σε 1024 ??


Θα γίνει εντός 2 μηνών. Λενε οτι επειδή υπάρχουν πάρα πολλες συνδέσεις 768, δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν στιγιμαία.

Να ρωτησω κατι άλλο, αν αναβαθμιστώ σε 2mb, στον λογαριασμό που θα μου έρθει θα πληρώσω εκτός από 19.5,  +16.5 για όσο χρονικό διάστημα ήμουν με την 768 και περιμένε την αναβαθμιση σε 2mb;

----------


## cynic

Αιτηση για μετατροπη απο 4 σε 24 γυρω στις 12 σημερα.Πριν λιγο συνχρονισε στα 13.497/975 με ενα παλιο speedtouch που εδιναν πριν καναν χρονο.Με το usr9106 επιασε 8/1.Λογικο λογω του οτι δεν ειναι adsl2+... Φυσικα ταχυτητες 4mbit ακομα, αλλα νταξει απο τις 10 εργασιμες η γραμμη αλλαξε σε 4 ωρες....   :Smile:

----------


## teo_L20

Aκριβως!Και μετα θα σου χρεωθουν και καποια αναδρομικα!

----------


## 2048dsl

και η δικια μου η συνδεση ετοιμη. απλος περιμενω 1-2 μερες απο σημερα να μπει η 24.


ADSL

This page allows you to specify the ADSL standards to operate with. You may explicitly set a specific standard, or choose "Automatic" to automatically negotiate with remote DSLAM.

      G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
          o [Go Top]

    * Data Rate:

      Stream Type

      Actual Data Rate

      Up Stream

      381 (Kbps.)

      Down Stream

      8187 (Kbps.)

      Downstream

      Noise Margin

      27 dB


      21 dB

      Attenuation

      16 dB


      20 dB


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## teo_L20

cynic κανε ενα restart το router Για να σου συγχρονισει κανονικα η ταχυτητα! :Wink:

----------


## JoeBar

Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα και εγώ αίτηση για την 24άρα. Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι και για 2η...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> και η δικια μου η συνδεση ετοιμη. απλος περιμενω 1-2 μερες απο σημερα να μπει η 24.



ποτε εκανες αιτηση?

----------


## billdanos

> billdanos δηλαδή ήθελε να πληρώσει λιγότερα για την 24αρα ο φίλος σου επειδή δεν έπιανε τα 24! 
> Πόσο δηλαδή? 1,5euro?
> Έλεος ρε παιδιά!
> 3euro έχει διαφορά η "έως 24" απ' την 8αρα.
> Ό,τι παραπάνω και να πιάσει κανείς πάνω απ' τα 8 κερδισμένος είναι.


Προφανώς και δεν είχε παράπονο από τα 16! Το θέμα που τον ενόχλησε ήταν η απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ ότι "16 προσφέρονται στην περιοχή σας αλλά το πρόγραμμα που είστε εγγεγραμμένος είναι 24 και πληρώνετε όσο και κάποιος άλλος που έχει 24".

Είναι αυτό που λέμε για το "γαμώτο"!  :Razz:

----------


## shaq141a

Αναβαθμίστηκε και το oteshop. Περιμένω με αγωνία ανακοινωση τις otenet για εμάς που είμαστε ακόμα σε 6μηνη δεσμευση!!!

----------


## 2048dsl

> ποτε εκανες αιτηση?


εχθες στις 11 το πρωι

----------


## lancelotos

Για οτενετ no 24 mbps,καλυτερα βαλε connex.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> εχθες στις 11 το πρωι


αρα απο τους πρωτους εισαι τυχερε

----------


## shaq141a

> Για οτενετ no 24 mbps,καλυτερα βαλε connex.


Γιατί; Εγώ με την Otenet έχω υπογράψει, όχι με τον ΟΤΕ. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι έχω προπληρώσει 4 μήνες και θέλω να δω τι θα γίνει.

----------


## lancelotos

Εκανα μεταφορα απο οτενετ σε connex για τα 24 mbps.H otenet θα αργησει να βαλει 24αρα (αν βαλει).Θελει 2 μερες για την μεταφορα αυτη (χωρις φυσικα αποσυνδεση,και με το ιδιο username) και θελει αλλες 10 το πολυ εργασιμες για να γινει 24αρα (συνηθως γινεται σε 4-5 μερες).

----------


## cynic

teo_L20 , εκανα 2 φορες ρεσταρτ το speedtouch 530i v6 αλλα πιανει οπως ειπα 13.5/1. Νταξει λογικα θα ανεβει κι αλλο γιατι attenuation εχω 5/7 db.Πιστευω ειναι οκ δηλαδη για παραπανω.Απλα δεν εχει αλλαξει το download speed ακομα.Δεν θα χει ενημερωθει η οτενετ δηλαδη.Απο rapidshare πιανει 440k max. Λογικα σε 2-3 μερες θα ειναι ολα οκ.Γενικα η πιο γρηγορη αναβαθμιση που εχω κανει ως τωρα  :Smile:  Φανταζομαι οι αλλοι isps θα εχουν βαλει το κεφαλι στην αμμο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## jaguar13

> Ρε παιδιά ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!
> καθήστε εκεί που είστε τι μαζεύεστε όλοι στον ΟΤΕ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΠΑΛΙ????????????
> Ηρθαμε εμείς να σας μπουκώσουμε τα κέντρα και το BW στους ...πρώην παρόχους σας???
> Τόσο καιρό μας δουλεύατε για τα παγια για τις ταχύτητες κλπ
> Τώρα τι θέτε απο εμάς ΩΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ???


Μπααααααα, καθόμαστε εδώ που είμαστε, που θα βρούμε καλύτερα :Whistle: ...που να μπλέκουμε και με πάγιο πάλι. :No no: ....αφήνουμε εσάς στον πρωτοποριακό ΟΤΕ με τις πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες :ROFL: ....άλλωστε μπορείτε και μόνοι σας να τον μπουκώσετε...
α, και το δούλεμα συνεχίζει. :Razz: ...μέχρι να πάρετε τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες και στην ίδια τιμή :Razz:

----------


## 2048dsl

> αρα απο τους πρωτους εισαι τυχερε


Νομιζω εχει ενεργοποιηθει αλλος πιο γρηγορα απο εμενα σε 10 ωρες νομιζω απο τη στιγμη που εκανε την αιτηση.

----------


## siemos

Επειδη σκεφτομαι να βαλω 4αρα η 8αρα θα ειμαι οκ λετε με αυτα τα στατιστικα?Επισης θα ηθελα μια γνωμη για 24αρα...

----------


## Bebis

> Επειδη σκεφτομαι να βαλω 4αρα η 8αρα θα ειμαι οκ λετε με αυτα τα στατιστικα?Επισης θα ηθελα μια γνωμη για 24αρα...


Μήπως να πας στο ανάλογο νήμα να ρωτήσεις;

Θα είσαι οκ όμως...

----------


## ownagE_

> Επειδη σκεφτομαι να βαλω 4αρα η 8αρα θα ειμαι οκ λετε με αυτα τα στατιστικα?Επισης θα ηθελα μια γνωμη για 24αρα...



Θεωρητικα φτανεις τα 17 και κατι ψιλα mbps.
Ειναι επιλογη σου τωρα τι θα βαλεις.

----------


## iron_Druid

Αντε παλι...!

Εκανα ετηση λοιπον για τα 2Mb. Προσεξτε:Οσοι εχετε μαζι με το connx και πακετο ConnxTalk και κανετε αναβαθμιση, τότε το ConnxTalk ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ από την στιγμή που πέρνετε τηλεφωνο στο 134 και ζητάτε την αναβαθμιση σης. Θα ενεργοποιθεί όταν γινει η αναβαθμιση. Για το χρονικο διαστημα που θα μεσολαβίσει όλες οι κλήσεις χρεώνονται κανονικά!

----------


## Strogg

> Φυσικά όταν τους ρώτησε πόσο θα τους πληρώνει για τα 16 του είπαν: μα όσο και για τα 24 αφού δεν έχουμε πακέτο για 16...


Γάϊδαρο του χαρίζανε, τον κοίταζε στα δόντια....'Ελεος ρε παιδιά, μην είμαστε τόσο υποχόνδριοι...  :RTFM:  :RTFM:

----------


## WAntilles

Μέγας, ο ΟΤΕ.

 :Respekt:   :Respekt:  

Νά και οι νέες τιμές γραμμών λιανικής aDSL.

http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.a...hop=h&scid=138



Μόλις έκανα αίτηση για μετάβαση σε 24άρα.

 :Superman:   :Superman:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μέγας, ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
>   
> 
> Νά και οι νέες τιμές γραμμών λιανικής aDSL.
> 
> http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.a...hop=h&scid=138
> 
> 
> ...


Α, εξομοίωσε τα connx με τη λιανική? ΟΚ, πρέπει σοβαρά να είσαι ένας από τους 20-30 εναπομείναντες που να πληρώνεις 29.9 για τη γραμμή μόνο, ενώ όλοι πληρώνουν 29.9 με γραμμή+ παροχή  :Twisted Evil: 

Αν και εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος γιατί ούτε πάγιο πληρώνω, αλλά ούτε με...καφετιέρες παπαγάλους κτλ έχω μπλεξει  :Wink:

----------


## Πύρρος

Γιατί να μην βάλεις conn-x στα ίδια λεφτά, να έχεις και ένα backup account στην OTEnet;

----------


## karystos

Η Αλτεκ παροτι στην σελιδα της altectelecoms δεν αναφερει ακομα για 24αρα, στην ιστοσελιδα της microland με καθε ALTEC iDO NOTEBOOK δινει και 24 μηνες δωρεαν 24 Mbps.
http://www.eml.gr/default.asp?pid=17...t=33&itm=14380

----------


## shaq141a

> Μέγας, ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
>   
> 
> Νά και οι νέες τιμές γραμμών λιανικής aDSL.
> 
> http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.a...hop=h&scid=138
> 
> 
> ...


Στην ίδια τιμή πέρνεις και το internet με connex. Ποιος σημαντικός λόγος σε οδηγεί σε αυτή την επιλογή ;;;

----------


## kristaras

Παιδιά το άρθρο στην αρχή λέει πως η 24αρα υποστηρίζεται στην Καβάλα ενώ στο site του conn-x λέει ότι η μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που υπάρχει για Καβάλα είναι 8Mbps ! :Sad:  Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται?

----------


## Jsone

> Μόλις έκανα αίτηση για μετάβαση σε 24άρα.


Και εγώ μόλις προσπάθησα να κάνω αίτηση για 24 αλλά η μοναδική υπάλληλος στο τοπικό OTEshop (Τρίπολης)  με διαβεβαίωσε οτι , παρά τα λεγόμενα  του 134, ταχύτητα 24mbps υπάρχει μόνο στην Αθήνα.

Μετά απο αυτή την βαρύγδουπη δήλωση δίστασα να της πώ  για τον wizard του ΟΤΕshop.Φοβήθηκα οτι θα με περάσει για σατανιστή :Worthy: .

----------


## anthoula

> Γιατί να μην βάλεις conn-x στα ίδια λεφτά, να έχεις και ένα backup account στην OTEnet;


Έλα μου ντε... μαζοχισμός να μην βάλεις Conn-X με τέτοιες τιμές.  :Thinking:

----------


## shaq141a

> Παιδιά το άρθρο στην αρχή λέει πως η 24αρα υποστηρίζεται στην Καβάλα ενώ στο site του conn-x λέει ότι η μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που υπάρχει για Καβάλα είναι 8Mbps ! Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται?


Όπου υποστηριζονται 8 υποστηρίζονται και 24. :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## lamesaint

παίδες 
έιναι κανείς απο περιοχή Παιανίας, Γλυκών Νερών, Κορωπίου που να έχει αναβαθμιστεί?

----------


## MNP-10

> Γιατί να μην βάλεις conn-x στα ίδια λεφτά, να έχεις και ένα backup account στην OTEnet;


Ελα ντε.

----------


## WAntilles

Γιατί είμαι λεύτερος.

----------


## jasla100

Έβαλα το τηλέφωνό μου (Κηφισιά) στο πεδίο της διαθεσιμότητας του ΟΤΕ για το ADSL του και μου έβγαλε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Ξέρει κανείς πώς είναι αυτό δυνατό τη στιγμή που έχουν ήδη γραμμές στην περιοχή μου η Forthnet η On και η HOL?

----------


## anthoula

> Γιατί είμαι λεύτερος.


 :Thinking:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Crazy:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Και εγώ μόλις προσπάθησα να κάνω αίτηση για 24 αλλά η μοναδική υπάλληλος στο τοπικό OTEshop (Τρίπολης)  με διαβεβαίωσε οτι , παρά τα λεγόμενα  του 134, ταχύτητα 24mbps υπάρχει μόνο στην Αθήνα.
> 
> Μετά απο αυτή την βαρύγδουπη δήλωση δίστασα να της πώ  για τον wizard του ΟΤΕshop.Φοβήθηκα οτι θα με περάσει για σατανιστή.


Παράγγειλε από 134 ή από το conn-x.gr και άσε την υπάλληλο να ψάχνεται...

----------


## Jsone

> Παράγγειλε από 134 ή από το conn-x.gr και άσε την υπάλληλο να ψάχνεται...


Αυτό σκοπεύω να κάνω(αφού έφαγα τζάμπα 1 ώρα στο κατάστημα).

----------


## alexshmmy

> Παιδιά το άρθρο στην αρχή λέει πως η 24αρα υποστηρίζεται στην Καβάλα ενώ στο site του conn-x λέει ότι η μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που υπάρχει για Καβάλα είναι 8Mbps ! Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται?


Ειπαμε οπου υποστηριζεται η 8αρα υποστηριζεται και η 24αρα

----------


## yiannis1977

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.  :Smile:  Ας μιλήσω κι εγώ λιγάκι για τις εταιρίες...

A. TELLAS

Έχουν έρθει ώς τώρα 2 κοπελίτσες σπίτι μου απο * το άλλο σούργελο του δημοσίου, την Tellas*  (ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ.Ε.Η. project) και μου λένε για "κατάργηση παγίου".

Θα έχεις ADSL λέει *ΜΟΝΟ (???) με 30 ευρώ* το μήνα.  :RTFM:   :Hammered: 

ΜΟΝΟ???????????????????????????????  :Thinking:  

Καλά λέω, αυτή την στιγμή που είμαι στον ΟΤΕ πληρώνω (εάν δεν κάνω τηλέφωνα) ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ του ΟΤΕ για γραμμή ADSL *65* ευρώ το δίμηνο, άρα 32,5 ευρώ το μήνα. 
Η "κατάργηση παγίου του ΟΤΕ" που λέτε, είναι τα 2,5 ευρώ το μήνα?  :Thinking:  ΜΑ ΗΝΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΡΕ ΚΟΠΕΛΙΑ της κάνω?  :Laughing: 

Και δεν ήξερε να μου απαντήσει  :Whistle:  ,αλλα πιάνει και μου δείχνει μια λίστα με γειτόνους μου που γράφτηκαν συνδρομητές για να... γλυτώσουν το "ΠΑΓΙΟ".  :RTFM: 
Λές και η 30άρα το μήνα της Tellas δέν είναι το ίδιο!  :Laughing: 

B. OTE

Απο τον ΟΤΕ φυσικά σκέφτομαι να την κάνω, γιατί με έχει ξεζουμίσει τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, και ειδικά επι εποχές Σημίτη όπου έσκαγα 150άρες για το internet με *ΑΠΛΗ σύνδεση* PSTN 56/k χωρίς ADSL.
Και μόνο για το *αμαρτωλό ιστορικό του ΟΤΕ* λοιπόν, σκέφτομαι να την κάνω προς forthnet μεριά.

Όταν μια εταιρία, μειώνει πάντα ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ  :Thumb down:  τις τιμές της (όπως η Vodafone στην κινητή τηλεφωνιά - remember panafon prices? :Thumb down: ) ΔΕΝ αξίζει. :Thumb down:  Όταν οι άλλες εταιρίες θα μειώσουν κι άλλο τις τιμές, θα περιμένουμε πάλι κανα χρόνο να κάνει το ίδιο κι ο ΟΤΕ???

Και εάν ο ΟΤΕ δεν τα έπαιρνε μια ζωή απο το κράτος, να βλέπαμε εάν υπήρχε ως εταιρία. ΔΗΜΟΟΟΟΟΣΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ-ΤΕΜΠΕΛΧΑΝΙΟ! :Bla Bla: 

C. HOL-ON

Τέλος για hol ή on έχω ακούσει τα χειρότερα...  :Thumb down:  Μεγάλα προβλήματα, ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ υποστήριξη στους συνδρομητές κτλ. Οπότε απορρίπτονται. Είμαι υπέρ του ιδιωτικού τομέα, αλλα να υπάρχουν σοβαρές εταιρίες και όχι κωλοχανία που ταλαιπωρούν τους συνδρομητές τους.
Εάν αυτά τα απαράδεκτα τα έκαναν σε σοβαρή χώρα και όχι στο ουραγό Ελλάντα, θα είχαν κλείσει με δικαστικές αποφάσεις χρωστώντας μερικά εκατομμυριάκια για αποζημιώσεις στους συνδρομητές τους.

----------


## tsomis

> Ρε παιδιά ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!
> καθήστε εκεί που είστε τι μαζεύεστε όλοι στον ΟΤΕ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΠΑΛΙ????????????
> Ηρθαμε εμείς να σας μπουκώσουμε τα κέντρα και το BW στους ...πρώην παρόχους σας???
> Τόσο καιρό μας δουλεύατε για τα παγια για τις ταχύτητες κλπ
> Τώρα τι θέτε απο εμάς ΩΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ???


yeap! :Clap:

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπέρα,να μου επιτρεψετε μια αφελη ερωτηση:
την αναβαθμιση θα την κανουν αυτοματα 768-->1024 η θα πρεπει να την αιτηθούμε?
ευχαριστω εκ'των προτερων για τις απαντησεις  :Smile:

----------


## Minotavrs

> καλησπέρα,να μου επιτρεψετε μια αφελη ερωτηση:
> την αναβαθμιση θα την κανουν αυτοματα 768-->1024 η θα πρεπει να την αιτηθούμε?
> ευχαριστω εκ'των προτερων για τις απαντησεις


Aυτόματα εχθες ρωτησα στο 134  :Wink:

----------


## christos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.  Ας μιλήσω κι εγώ λιγάκι για τις εταιρίες...
> 
> A. TELLAS
> 
> Έχουν έρθει ώς τώρα 2 κοπελίτσες σπίτι μου απο * το άλλο σούργελο του δημοσίου, την Tellas*  (ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ.Ε.Η. project) και μου λένε για "κατάργηση παγίου".
> 
> Θα έχεις ADSL λέει *ΜΟΝΟ (???) με 30 ευρώ* το μήνα.  
> 
> ΜΟΝΟ???????????????????????????????  
> ...


Όλοι προβλήματα έχουν, μην το ψάχνεις.

Αλλά μην τρελαινόμαστε! Έφτασε η ώρα που με ένα ποσό αντιστοιχο ενός γεύματος σε ταβέρνα, έχουμε απεριόριστο ιντερνετ σε καλούτσικες ταχύτητες. Παρά τα προβλήματα είμαστε σε μια φάση αρκετά καλή. Και στο κάτω κάτω, υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στην Ελλάδα που να δουλεύει καλύτερα; Ψυχραιμία λοιπόν και ας το απολάυσουμε!

----------


## jobous

Εγώ πάντως πήρα τηλέφωνο και "ανέβασα" την 768 σε 2mbps αφού και στα ίδια λεφτά είναι, στο γραφείο έχω την 24άρα και είμαι καλύμμένος. Αλλά το απίστευτό είναι ότι μου είπε 1-12 μέρες. Καλά αύριο το απόγευμα που θα έρθω περιμένω να δω την 2άρα....

----------


## alfagamma

> Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.  Ας μιλήσω κι εγώ λιγάκι για τις εταιρίες...
> 
> A. TELLAS
> 
> Έχουν έρθει ώς τώρα 2 κοπελίτσες σπίτι μου απο * το άλλο σούργελο του δημοσίου, την Tellas*  (ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ.Ε.Η. project) και μου λένε για "κατάργηση παγίου".
> 
> Θα έχεις ADSL λέει *ΜΟΝΟ (???) με 30 ευρώ* το μήνα.  
> 
> ΜΟΝΟ???????????????????????????????  
> ...


 :Wink:  :Yahooooo:  στο καλο, καλο ταξιδι... αλλα προσεχε τι υπογραφεις :RTFM:  και μη ζητησεις να γυρισεις οταν τα δεις σκουρα εκει στην ξενητια :Wounded:  ουτε το κεφαλι να χτυπας :Wall: ...
Αλλος να φευγει? θελω καλες ταχυτητες με αδεια τα DSLAM :Thumbs up:

----------


## stred

> Ρε παιδιά ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!
> καθήστε εκεί που είστε τι μαζεύεστε όλοι στον ΟΤΕ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ, ΠΑΛΙ????????????
> Ηρθαμε εμείς να σας μπουκώσουμε τα κέντρα και το BW στους ...πρώην παρόχους σας???
> Τόσο καιρό μας δουλεύατε για τα παγια για τις ταχύτητες κλπ
> Τώρα τι θέτε απο εμάς ΩΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ???


οπώς τα λέει!  τι πληρώναμε εμείς τόσα καιρό να νέα dslams για να μπείτε εσείς? τσ τσ τσ!!  :Smile:

----------


## riddle3

> Αντε παλι...!
> 
> Εκανα ετηση λοιπον για τα 2Mb. Προσεξτε:Οσοι εχετε μαζι με το connx και πακετο ConnxTalk και κανετε αναβαθμιση, τότε το ConnxTalk ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ από την στιγμή που πέρνετε τηλεφωνο στο 134 και ζητάτε την αναβαθμιση σης. Θα ενεργοποιθεί όταν γινει η αναβαθμιση. Για το χρονικο διαστημα που θα μεσολαβίσει όλες οι κλήσεις χρεώνονται κανονικά!


Μια διόρθωση:
Πήρα το 134 για επιβεβαίωση των όσων λες , και μου είπαν ότι το conn-x talk καταργείται *μόνο* κατά τη χρονική διάρκεια που διαρκεί η αναβάθμιση, δηλαδή τις ώρες που θα κάνουν για να σου αλλάξουν τη σύνδεση.

----------


## DJ_TEO

> Τελικα καταφερε κανεις με ondsl 4mbit να κανει αιτηση για αναβαθμιση στα 24?


Εγω εχω κανει σημερα αιτηση και περιμενω. Μου ειπαν 3-4 μερες.
Ανβαθμιση απο 4 σε 24Mbps

Η απορροια μου ειναι γιατι η κοπελα στο 134 μου ειπε οτι θα μου στειλουν και ενσυρματο ρουτερ ενω ειμαι ηδη συνδρομητης...
Ξερετε κατι γι αυτο?


OTENET OnDSL Home S4 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ - αυτο σε τι ταχυτητα μεταφραζεται?

----------


## Crocodile

> Εκανα μεταφορα απο οτενετ σε connex για τα 24 mbps.H otenet θα αργησει να βαλει 24αρα (αν βαλει).Θελει 2 μερες για την μεταφορα αυτη (χωρις φυσικα αποσυνδεση,και με το ιδιο username) και θελει αλλες 10 το πολυ εργασιμες για να γινει 24αρα (συνηθως γινεται σε 4-5 μερες).


Με βαση αυτο να ρωτησω:

Εχω OnDsl της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ αοριστου χρονου εδω και 2 χρονια(πλεον δεν εχω καμια δεσμευση) με γραμμη 786 kbit/s.

•Σε εμενα θα παει στα 1024 kbit/s αυτοματα ή οχι? 

Αν οχι:
•Μπορω να παω στην OTENET και να μετατρεψω(δωρεαν ή εστω πληρωνοντας κατι) την 786 σε μια 1024 ή 2048 ή οτιδηποτε αλλο(στο ADSL Wizard της ΟΤΕ λεει εχω διαθεσιμοτητα προς το παρον ως 2 Mbit/s)? 
 Ή δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα αφου OTENET δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο με τον ΟΤΕ(Conn-X)....

 Μπορω λοιπον αν παω στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, να τους ζητησω οπως και εσυ να γινει μεταφορα του λογαριασμου μου απο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ σε ΟΤΕ(Conn-X)? Γινεται αυτο?

----------


## man with no name

Τη Δευτερα εκανα μετατροπη του ondsl kit σε connex στα 4 Mbps και μου ειπανε οτι θα αναβαθμιστω σε 10 μερες.Πριν απο λιγο μπηκα στο my otenet και ειδα οτι εγραφε ondsl home S4,κατασταση ενεργο,ενεργοποιηση 17-12-2007,παρα ολα το router συνεχιζει να συνχρονιζει στα 768.Τι ακριβως συμβαινει;

----------


## hellfire

Ενεργοποίηση και εδώ από 1Mbit σε 4Mbit μέσα σε μια μέρα...

Πάει σφαίρα, σε torrents πιάνει 380KB/s περίπου

Στα αρνητικά το χαμηλό upload

Μπράβο στον OTE   :One thumb up:

----------


## iron_Druid

1 με 12 ??? Μηπως εκανες λαθος στην πληκτρολογισες βρε αρχηγε μου ;


Φιλε riddle, κι αυτό αυτό είπα παραπάνω. Απλά μπορεί να σε βαλουν στο πρόγραμμα για αναβαθμιση σε 2 Mb σημερα, να εισαι σε αναμονη (οποτε χρεωνεσαι κανονικα τις κλησεις) και οταν ερθει η σειρα σου για ενεργοποιησει (πχ σε 3 μερε), τοτε να εισαι ξανα ΟΚ.

----------


## nasma

Οι μειωσεις των τιμων σιγουρα ειναι θετικο και κανεις δεν νομιζω να διαφωνει με αυτο.
Η παρατηρηση ομως που ηθελα να κανω ειναι η εξης, αντι να αναλωνομαστε σε αψιμαχιες για το ποιος εχει τον καλυτερο παροχο (πραγμα που ειναι και κωμικοτραγικο καθως οι υπηρεσιες ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα δυστυχως ειναι ακομα σε χαμηλο επιπεδο) να στρεψουμε ολοι την προσοχη μας  στο να πιεσουμε τους παροχους να ειναι ειλικρινεις απεναντι στον καταναλωτη και να παψει αυτο το χαος.
Και εξηγουμαι, ειναι απαραδεκτη η κατασταση με τις "μεγαλες" συνδεσεις. Τι 8α πει "εως" 24? Να το μετρανε και να σου λενε κυριε εκει που μενετε θα εχετε τοσο ευρος, να απευ8υνεσαι σε αλλον παροχο και να σου λεει και αυτος ποσο θα εχεις και ετσι να εισαι σε θεση να αποφασισεις ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ τι ευρος θα εχεις. Σας παρακαλω μην με αποκαλεσετε ονειροπολο, η μετρηση που αναφερομαι ειναι εφικτη και μαλιστα γινεται τοσο απλα και ευκολα που θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει και να εμφανιζεται αυτοματα οταν βαζεις τον τηλεφωνικο σου αριθμο για να δεις αν υπαρχει καλυψη(<--- καλη ιδεα, ελπιζω να την λαβουν υποψιν οσοι δουλευουν σε καποιον παροχο και να την προωθησουν).
Επισης θα ηθελα να ανεφερθω στο αλλο τραγικο γεγονος. Το αποκαλω γεγονος, γιατι ειμαι εθελοντης σε ενα καναλι τεχνικης βοηθειας για ενα p2p προγραμμα και τα βλεπω κα8ημερινα.Ειδα εδω να γινεται χαμος και απλα θελω να σας θυμισω αυτο που βλεπω συνεχεια, δηλαδη πολυ κοσμο που δεν του προσφερονται αυτα για τα οποια πληρωνει και ας εχει μικρες συνδεσεις (εκτος της 768, αυτη ειναι οκ).Ειναι αδικαιολογητο ο αλλος να εχει 1mbps και να "κλειδωνει" στα 800....και δεν ειναι ενας-δυο ειναι κοινος τοπος. 
Συγγνωμη για το μακροσκελες post αλλα η8ελα να δωσω μια αλλη οπτικη του θεματος ανεξαρτητως παροχου.
Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας και ελπιζω να μην εχουν ειπωθει αυτα σε καποιο αλλο post, καθως δεν ημουν σε θεση να τα διαβασω ολα.

----------


## anthoula

> Να το μετρανε και να σου λενε κυριε εκει που μενετε θα εχετε τοσο ευρος, να απευ8υνεσαι σε αλλον παροχο και να σου λεει και αυτος ποσο θα εχεις και ετσι να εισαι σε θεση να αποφασισεις ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ τι ευρος θα εχεις.


Και στους 2 το ίδιο θα έχεις:  :Smile: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=12

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Ρε παιδιά πήρε πριν λιγο στο 134 να κάνω αναβάθμιση απο 768 σε 2mb αι η κοπέλα μου ειπε οτι θα είναι 14,5ε το μήνα!19,5 δεν είναι ή κάνω λάθος?(Μιλάμε μόνο για γραμμή και οχι isp!)
Thanx

----------


## tsomis



----------


## Jsone

> Σας παρακαλω μην με αποκαλεσετε ονειροπολο, η μετρηση που αναφερομαι ειναι εφικτη και μαλιστα γινεται τοσο απλα και ευκολα που θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει και να εμφανιζεται αυτοματα οταν βαζεις τον τηλεφωνικο σου αριθμο για να δεις αν υπαρχει καλυψη(<--- καλη ιδεα, ελπιζω να την λαβουν υποψιν οσοι δουλευουν σε καποιον παροχο και να την προωθησουν).


Για εξήγησε μας ποια είναι αυτή η απλή,αξιόπιστη και αυτοματοποιημένη διαδικασία που θα μπορούσε να κάνει τέτοια πρόβλεψη τόσο απλά;

----------


## anthoula

> Για εξήγησε μας ποια είναι αυτή η απλή,αξιόπιστη και αυτοματοποιημένη διαδικασία που θα μπορούσε να κάνει τέτοια πρόβλεψη τόσο απλά;


Φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός κι αν γίνει καθολική υπηρεσία το DSL, άρα κάθε συνδρομητής PSTN/ISDN θα έχει πόρτα DSL ανά πάσα στιγμή, πράγμα που ΔΕΝ συμβαίνει τώρα.
Μην προτείνετε ουτοπικά πράγματα...

----------


## aragorn

Λοιπόν, χθες το απόγευμα έκανα την αίτηση και σήμερα έχω τα έως 24!
Το μόντεμ του ΟΤΕ συγχρονίζει στα 20078/863, το attenuation ανέβηκε λίγο από το 10 στο 15 και το snr παραμένει στο 9.

----------


## riddle3

> 1 με 12 ??? Μηπως εκανες λαθος στην πληκτρολογισες βρε αρχηγε μου ;
> 
> 
> Φιλε riddle, κι αυτό αυτό είπα παραπάνω. Απλά μπορεί να σε βαλουν στο πρόγραμμα για αναβαθμιση σε 2 Mb σημερα, να εισαι σε αναμονη (οποτε χρεωνεσαι κανονικα τις κλησεις) και οταν ερθει η σειρα σου για ενεργοποιησει (πχ σε 3 μερε), τοτε να εισαι ξανα ΟΚ.


Μάλλον δεν το έγραψα καθαρά , αυτό που εννοούσα είναι ότι από τη στιγμή που κοπεί το dsl link (και άρα έχει αρχίσει η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης), τότε και μόνο τότε δεν υπάρχει το conn-x talk και άρα χρεώνεσαι τις κλήσεις.Διαφορετικά το άλλο (το βαρετό μπορώ να πω) κομμάτι της αναμονής μέχρι να σε "αναβαθμίσουν" που έχεις κλασσικά την παλιά σου ταχύτητα ισχύει κανονικά και το conn-x talk.

----------


## traderman

tsomis ταχυδακτυλουργος εισαι?

----------


## nasma

> Για εξήγησε μας ποια είναι αυτή η απλή,αξιόπιστη και αυτοματοποιημένη διαδικασία που θα μπορούσε να κάνει τέτοια πρόβλεψη τόσο απλά;


Δεν ειμαι τεχνικος δικτυων και συγγνωμη αν με τα λεγομενα μου εδωσα τετοια εντυπωση, παντως αυτο που αναφερω ειναι εφικτο και μαλιστα πολυ γρηγορο ως διαδικασια(την οποια δεν γνωριζω). Το λεω αυτο σιγουρα γιατι πριν αναβαθμισω την συνδεση μου πηγα στα γραφεια του παροχου μου και μου ειπαν ποσο θα εχω μεσα σε ελαχιστο χρονο. Δηλαδη η κοπελα ρωτησε επιτοπου εναν τεχνικο και της απαντησε ταχυτατα. Αυτο με κανει να πιστευω οτι ειναι διαδικασια απλη και γρηγορη, αν παρολα αυτα ειμαι λαθος ειμαι προθυμος να με διαφωτισεται σχετικως. Ευχαριστω

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Λοιπόν, χθες το απόγευμα έκανα την αίτηση και σήμερα έχω τα έως 24!
> Το μόντεμ του ΟΤΕ συγχρονίζει στα 20078/863, το attenuation ανέβηκε λίγο από το 10 στο 15 και το snr παραμένει στο 9.


βασικα οσοι ειναι στιν 4-8αρες πανε αμεσα στα 24, 1-2 -> σε 24 περιμενουν 10 μερες

----------


## Sovjohn

> Με βαση αυτο να ρωτησω:
> 
> Εχω OnDsl της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ αοριστου χρονου εδω και 2 χρονια(πλεον δεν εχω καμια δεσμευση) με γραμμη 786 kbit/s.
> 
> •Σε εμενα θα παει στα 1024 kbit/s αυτοματα ή οχι? 
> 
> Αν οχι:
> •Μπορω να παω στην OTENET και να μετατρεψω(δωρεαν ή εστω πληρωνοντας κατι) την 786 σε μια 1024 ή 2048 ή οτιδηποτε αλλο(στο ADSL Wizard της ΟΤΕ λεει εχω διαθεσιμοτητα προς το παρον ως 2 Mbit/s)? 
>  Ή δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα αφου OTENET δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο με τον ΟΤΕ(Conn-X)....
> ...


Ναι, μπορείς να πας σε connx σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα αν καλέσεις το 134. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω αν η 2048 είναι η ανώτερη που μπορείς να πας, αλλά πιστεύω ότι τα DSLAM που εμφανίζουν διαθεσιμότητα "έως 2 Mbps" πρέπει να έχουν 4 πλέον (1024 αντί για 768, 2048 αντί για 1024, και 4096 αντί για 2048). Μπορεί και να μην είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, βέβαια, οπότε έλεγξε το.

OK, το έλεγξα, απ' ότι φαίνεται στα "παλιά" DSLAM οι κλάσεις γίνονται 2, 1024 και 2048, και δυστυχώς δεν προστίθεται 4096 ακόμα. Ο wizard του OTEshop ενημερώθηκε πάντως, και εμφανίζει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητες 1/2 στα παλία και 1/2/4/8/24 στα καινούργια!

Ελπίζω να το ξανασκεφτούν και να προσφέρουν 4096 και στα "παλιά", γιατί είναι μια ταχύτητα που σίγουρα πολύς κόσμος μπορεί να πιάσει, και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν παρέχεται...

----------


## zntoup

Έχουν βγει και οι τιμές χονδρικής Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ. στο http://www.otewholesale.gr/files/new_price_arys.pdf
Εκπληκτικές μειώσεις.
 :Clap: 
Άντε να δούμε τι θα κάνουν οι εναλλακτικοί μέσω Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ., γιατί αλλιώς ετοιμάζομαι για connx.

Αν θέλει κάποιος mod ας το βάλει στις ειδήσεις. (Το πάλεψα και δεν τα κατάφερα.)

----------


## Space2006

Λοιπόν,

επανέρχομαι από το πρωϊ. Από ότι φαίνεται σε όσους η γραμμή μας έχει ήδη αναβαθμιστεί, η OTEnet προσωρινά αύξησε την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης μας σε 8mbps/384kbps:



Η ταχύτητα σε γενικές γραμμές κυμαίνεται από 800KB/s έως 1,1MB/s.

Κατά τα άλλα μετά από δύο δοκιμαστικά restarts η ταχύτητα συγχρoνισμού "παίζει" λιγο. Ας πούμε από 20.870/1023 το πρωί, αυτή την στιγμή τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι:

 -----

Uptime: 0 days, 0:07:34 

Modulation: G.992.5 Annex B 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 20.243 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 0,00 / 0,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,5 / 22,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 9,5 

----

Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει και το τελευταίο bit/s ταχύτητας. Μόλις καταλαγιάσει ο πανικός θα τους ζητήσω να με συγχρονίσουν στα 19mbps.

----------


## ant

παιδια τωρα με το 768 εχω 46 attenuation. οταν το κανω 4mbit ξερουμε ποσο θα παει??

----------


## tsomis

> tsomis ταχυδακτυλουργος εισαι?


Μπα το site μπλοκαρε.......... :ROFL:

----------


## Blaxocowboys

Για όποιον έχει Otenet και ενδιαφέρεται, μόλις ενημερώθηκα. Αυτή τη στιγμή η Otenet μπορεί να αναβαθμίσει έως 8Mbit με ίδιες τίμες σαν του Conn-X, στα 26,9 δηλαδή. Τα 24Mbit, άγνωστο ακόμη το πότε θα τα υποστηρίξει.

Αν κάποιος ήδη έχει εξάμηνη δέσμευση ( εγώ, κακή ώρα ), πρέπει να έχουν περάσει οι πρώτοι 4 μήνες για να ενταχθεί στη νέα ταχύτητα με τη νέα τιμή. Αν θέλει να πάει απο τώρα στο Conn-X, υπάρχει ωραιότατη ποινή που σου επιβάλλει η Otenet να ξεπληρώσεις το δεσμευμένο εξάμηνο και μετά πας άνετα σε Conn-X.

Αυτά. Γμτ!

----------


## MNP-10

> Για όποιον έχει Otenet και ενδιαφέρεται, μόλις ενημερώθηκα. Αυτή τη στιγμή η Otenet μπορεί να αναβαθμίσει έως 8Mbit με ίδιες τίμες σαν του Conn-X, στα 26,9 δηλαδή. Τα 24Mbit, άγνωστο ακόμη το πότε θα τα υποστηρίξει.


Παει το bandwidth  :Laughing:

----------


## Space2006

Ορίστε και η σελίδα μου από το Web Self Care της OTEnet. ΤΟ S6 είναι λογικά τα 24 Mbit, όταν αυτά θα είναι πραγματικά διαθέσιμα:

----------


## alfagamma

> Για όποιον έχει Otenet και ενδιαφέρεται, μόλις ενημερώθηκα. Αυτή τη στιγμή η Otenet μπορεί να αναβαθμίσει έως 8Mbit με ίδιες τίμες σαν του Conn-X, στα 26,9 δηλαδή. Τα 24Mbit, άγνωστο ακόμη το πότε θα τα υποστηρίξει.
> 
> Αν κάποιος ήδη έχει εξάμηνη δέσμευση ( εγώ, κακή ώρα ), πρέπει να έχουν περάσει οι πρώτοι 4 μήνες για να ενταχθεί στη νέα ταχύτητα με τη νέα τιμή. Αν θέλει να πάει απο τώρα στο Conn-X, υπάρχει ωραιότατη ποινή που σου επιβάλλει η Otenet να ξεπληρώσεις το δεσμευμένο εξάμηνο και μετά πας άνετα σε Conn-X.
> 
> Αυτά. Γμτ!



 :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  Μα καλα ειναι δυνατον? εκει στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πνεει αλλος αερας?
Ντροπη :Thumb down:

----------


## NetJim

καλησπερα να κανω μια ερωτηση ειδα που λεει πως ολες οι 768/192 θα γινουν 1024/256 αυτο σημαινει πως θα μου γινει και το providing απο forthnet 1024/256 ή δεν θα γινει απολυτος τιποτα απο τα δυο ??

----------


## dpa2006

> Aυτόματα εχθες ρωτησα στο 134


Ευχαριστώ! :Smile:

----------


## alfagamma

> καλησπερα να κανω μια ερωτηση ειδα που λεει πως ολες οι 768/192 θα γινουν 1024/256 αυτο σημαινει πως θα μου γινει και το providing απο forthnet 1024/256 ή δεν θα γινει απολυτος τιποτα απο τα δυο ??


Η DSL θα γινει 1024 (αφου η 768 καταργειται) οσο για την forthnet θα πρεπει να σου πουν αυτοι τι θα κανουν. :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ορίστε και η σελίδα μου από το Web Self Care της OTEnet. ΤΟ S6 είναι λογικά τα 24 Mbit, όταν αυτά θα είναι πραγματικά διαθέσιμα:


Χμμμ...

Δεν ξέρω, ανάλογα αν έχουν αλλάξει το σύστημα.

Με βάση τις παλιές ταχύτητες, πάει:

S1: 768 / S2: 1024 / S3: 2048 / S4 (ή P1): 4096 / S5 (ή P2): 8192

Με βάση τις νέες, όμως, θα έπρεπε να είναι: 
S1: 1024 / S2: 2048 / S3: 4096 / S4 (ή P1): 8192 / S5 (ή P2): 24596

Αν εμφανίζει S6, σημαίνει μάλλον ότι έχουν κάνει κάτι σαν:


S1: 768 / S2: 1024 / S3: 2048 / S4 (ή P1): 4096 / S5 (ή P2): 8192 / S6: 24596

..που σημαίνει ότι για δικούς τους λόγους θέλουν ακόμα να έχουν την ταχύτητα 768 διαθέσιμη - Κάτι όχι απίθανο, γιατί και με την 768 για ένα διάστημα υπήρχαν ISP που προσέφεραν "χαμηλού κόστους" συνδρομές στα 512 ας πούμε...

Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση, ναι, πρέπει να είσαι στην 24ρα.

----------


## Blaxocowboys

Άσ'τα να πάνε, έχω σπαστεί άσχημα. Δεν ρώτησα όμως, εγώ που θέλω τώρα να πάω στα 8Mbit ενώ έχει περάσει μόνο ένας μήνας του εξαμήνου, τι γίνεται άραγε; Θα με βάλουν να πληρώσω τους άλλους 3 ή μήπως και το υπόλοιπο 5άμηνο;

Και κάτι ακόμη ρε παίδες. Το Sagemάκι που μου είχαν δώσει, υποστηρίζει μέχρι 8Mbit. Αν πάω στα 24, θα μου δώσουν άλλο, λέτε; Ή και στα 8 να πάω, δε θα μπουκώσει;

----------


## NetJim

> Η DSL θα γινει 1024 (αφου η 768 καταργειται) οσο για την forthnet θα πρεπει να σου πουν αυτοι τι θα κανουν.




ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση !!!  θα τους παρω τηλ αυριο να δω τι θα μου πουν  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

Τι εγινε βρε παλικαρια
Σε 4 μέρες 1836 ποστ???  :Razz: 

Τελικά ο ΟΤΕ ταρακούνησε τα νερά μου φαίνεται

----------


## dpa2006

> Ευχαριστώ!


συνέχεια της ερώτησης(βγαινουν αποριες):εχω otenet αορίστου χρόνου.τουλάχιστον αυτό αναγράφει στο webselfcare.ειχε γινει περυσι το Δεκεμβρη.μηπως δεν ειμαι conn-x?πως μπορώ να το διαπιστώσω?
στον ΟΤΕ ειχα ζητήσει conn-x...,υπαρχει περίπτωση να εχω συνδεθεί σε Otenet?

----------


## Space2006

> Χμμμ...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, ανάλογα αν έχουν αλλάξει το σύστημα.
> 
> Με βάση τις παλιές ταχύτητες, πάει:
> 
> S1: 768 / S2: 1024 / S3: 2048 / S4 (ή P1): 4096 / S5 (ή P2): 8192
> 
> Με βάση τις νέες, όμως, θα έπρεπε να είναι: 
> ...


Μάλλον επειδή το Web Self Care έχει ιστορικό της σύνδεσης του κάθε χρήστη, αν άλλαζαν το πεδίο στην βάση, το ιστορικό του χρήστη θα "τράβαγε" λανθασμένα στοιχεία από την βάση. Για αυτό μάλλον επέλεξαν να ονομάσουν τις 24αρες S6 (πιθανό, όχι βέβαιο).

----------


## alfagamma

> Άσ'τα να πάνε, έχω σπαστεί άσχημα. Δεν ρώτησα όμως, εγώ που θέλω τώρα να πάω στα 8Mbit ενώ έχει περάσει μόνο ένας μήνας του εξαμήνου, τι γίνεται άραγε; Θα με βάλουν να πληρώσω τους άλλους 3 ή μήπως και το υπόλοιπο 5άμηνο;
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμη ρε παίδες. Το Sagemάκι που μου είχαν δώσει, υποστηρίζει μέχρι 8Mbit. Αν πάω στα 24, θα μου δώσουν άλλο, λέτε; Ή και στα 8 να πάω, δε θα μπουκώσει;


Ποιο Sagem εχεις? αν υποστηριζει τα 8 τοτε και στα 24 ειναι ΟΚ

----------


## STARJOHN

Ο Οτε εκανε κινηση Roua Mat στην σκακιερα της ευριζωνικοτητας και ταυτοχρονα επιασε τον 1 αριθμο του Πρωτοχρονιατικου Λαχειου.
Jack Pot :One thumb up:

----------


## Blaxocowboys

> Ποιο Sagem εχεις? αν υποστηριζει τα 8 τοτε και στα 24 ειναι ΟΚ


Το F@st 800. Σίγουρα λες οκ θα είναι;

----------


## alfagamma

> Το F@st 800. Σίγουρα λες οκ θα είναι;


Αν ειναι ADSL2+ δεν εχεις προβλημα, αλλα φυσιολογικα θα σου πουνε οτι δικαιουσε νεο ρουτερ δωρεαν (ενσυρματο) η με 28,5 ασυρματο.

----------


## Sovjohn

Nope. Το fast 800 είναι adsl1, θέλεις κάτι άλλο για να πιάσεις είτε 8 είτε 24. Ρώτα, και αν βάλεις ΟΤΕ θα σου δώσουν κάποιο adsl2+ με έκπτωση, αλλιώς αν βάλεις κάτι εντελώς άλλο θα στο δώσουν δωρεάν.

----------


## alfagamma

> Nope. Το fast 800 είναι adsl1, θέλεις κάτι άλλο για να πιάσεις είτε 8 είτε 24. Ρώτα, και αν βάλεις ΟΤΕ θα σου δώσουν κάποιο adsl2+ με έκπτωση, αλλιώς αν βάλεις κάτι εντελώς άλλο θα στο δώσουν δωρεάν.




```
Το F@st 800. Σίγουρα λες οκ θα είναι;
```

Αν ειναι adsl1 (δεν το γνωριζω, αφου το λες δικιο θα εχεις) τοτε σε αναβαθμιση σε 8αρα (ακομα και 4αρα ισως) θα πρεπει να σου δωσουν αλλο... αν δεν σου πουνε τιποτα ζητησε το εσυ

----------


## Blaxocowboys

Off Topic


		Έγινε, ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες.

Τι εννοείς όμως όταν λες ''κάτι εντελώς άλλο''; Τι επιλογές ίσως θα έχω πάντα σε απλό ενσύρματο modem. Δεν μπλέκω με router και ασύρματες ιστορίες.
Τζίφος, κατέβασα και τον .Pdf οδηγό 

Μέγιστος upstream ρυθμός 896 kbit/s
Μέγιστος downstream ρυθμός 8160 kbit/s

----------


## alfagamma

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έγινε, ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες.
> 
> Τι εννοείς όμως όταν λες ''κάτι εντελώς άλλο''; Τι επιλογές ίσως θα έχω πάντα σε απλό ενσύρματο modem. Δεν μπλέκω με router και ασύρματες ιστορίες.
> Τζίφος, κατέβασα και τον .Pdf οδηγό 
> 
> Μέγιστος upstream ρυθμός 896 kbit/s
> Μέγιστος downstream ρυθμός 8160 kbit/s


Αρα "οριακα" σε καλυπτει για την 8αρα :Thinking:

----------


## ababapanos

> Άσ'τα να πάνε, έχω σπαστεί άσχημα. Δεν ρώτησα όμως, εγώ που θέλω τώρα να πάω στα 8Mbit ενώ έχει περάσει μόνο ένας μήνας του εξαμήνου, τι γίνεται άραγε; Θα με βάλουν να πληρώσω τους άλλους 3 ή μήπως και το υπόλοιπο 5άμηνο;
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμη ρε παίδες. Το Sagemάκι που μου είχαν δώσει, υποστηρίζει μέχρι 8Mbit. Αν πάω στα 24, θα μου δώσουν άλλο, λέτε; Ή και στα 8 να πάω, δε θα μπουκώσει;



δεν χρειάζεται, θα ζητήσεις φορητότητα όπως έκανα εγώ στο 134. είχα ondsl που έληγε το εξάμηνο σε 10 μέρες και αντί να κάνω διακοπh το μετέτρεψα σε connx.apo σήμερα λοιπόν είμαι χρηστης connx και δεν πληρώνω πλέον την "οτενετ" 
πήρα τώρα και στο 134 και ρώτησα από σήμερα με γύρισαν σε connx , και στην σελίδα του οτε με δείχνει S5, αλλα το modem μου ακόμα συγχρονίζει στα 1024 ...
λογικά σε 3-4 μέρες θα αναβαθμιστεί και η ταχύτητα

----------


## Blaxocowboys

Μα εμένα αν διαβάσεις λίγο παραπάνω, μου είπαν υπάρχει ποινή. Ίσως επειδή μόνο 10 ημέρες σου απομέναν ενώ εγώ είμαι στον πρώτο μήνα; Τι να πω, δηλαδή κουραφεξαλά ήταν τα περί ποινής και ούτε καν στην Otenet αν δεν περάσουν οι πρώτοι 4 μήνες δεν μπορώ να ενταχθώ στο νέο τιμολόγιο...

Για κάτι τέτοια, πότε δε προτιμούσα τα 134άρια κτλ. Καβαλούσα το TουDουMι και πήγαινα Face to Face...

----------


## karetsos

> Χμμμ...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, ανάλογα αν έχουν αλλάξει το σύστημα.
> 
> Με βάση τις παλιές ταχύτητες, πάει:
> 
> S1: 768 / S2: 1024 / S3: 2048 / S4 (ή P1): 4096 / S5 (ή P2): 8192
> 
> Με βάση τις νέες, όμως, θα έπρεπε να είναι: 
> ...


S1: 768 / S2: 1024 / S3: 2048 / S4 (ή P1): 4096 / S5 (ή P2): 8192 / S6: 24596

παραμένει αυτό προς το παρόν

----------


## jmakro

μολις σημερα εκανα αιτηση μεσω ιντερνετ για 24 connx στα κουνιπιδιανα χανιων και μου ειπαν σε 4-5 θα εχει αναναθμιστει η γραμμη επαθα πλακα να το πιστεψω τωρα αυτο?

----------


## karetsos

> ```
> Το F@st 800. Σίγουρα λες οκ θα είναι;
> ```
> 
> Αν ειναι adsl1 (δεν το γνωριζω, αφου το λες δικιο θα εχεις) τοτε σε αναβαθμιση σε 8αρα (ακομα και 4αρα ισως) θα πρεπει να σου δωσουν αλλο... αν δεν σου πουνε τιποτα ζητησε το εσυ


 
σύμφωνα με την επίσημη εγκύκλιο ισχύει επιδότηση 24,79 € + φπα για αγορά router για όσους συνδρομητές μετατρέπουν από 768,1024,2048 σε 4096 και πάνω.

τα usb modems επισήμως δε συγχρονίζουν σε 4096 και πάνω (πιθανότητα και πρακτικά)

----------


## ipo

Επιτέλους ο ΟΤΕ έχει λογικές χρεώσεις στις ADSL. Χαίρομαι και για το 1 Mbit upstream. Ελπίζω να παρασυρθεί η FORTHnet και να το ανεβάσει κι εκείνη.

Αν οι γραμμές δουλέψουν καλά και και εξαφανιστεί στην πράξη το πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων, τότε ο ανταγωνισμός θα κορυφωθεί, σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι το Conn-X ενεργοποιείται σε λιγότερο από μία εβδομάδα συνήθως. Θέλω να δω πόσο θα ρίξουν τις τιμές τους οι εναλλακτικοί για να αντισταθμίσουν το μειονέκτημα της κακής εξυπηρέτησης πελατών και της αργοπορίας στην ενεργοποίηση.

Ποιος το περίμενε ότι μέσα στο 2007 θα μπορούσε κανείς να έχει 24/1 Mbit με 30 ευρώ/μήνα από τον ΟΤΕ...;

Το μόνο που μένει είναι να δωθεί naked adsl και να πέσει το κατώφλι της τιμής στα 5 ευρώ/μήνα, ώστε η ADSL να αποτελεί απλώς ένα μικρό πάγιο που θα πληρώνει κάθε σπίτι για μία βασική υπηρεσία.

----------


## No-Name

Το naked adsl ας φροντίσουν να το δώσουν οι "σωσίες " του ελληνικού διαδικτύου πρώτα και βλέπουμε....

----------


## ababapanos

> Μα εμένα αν διαβάσεις λίγο παραπάνω, μου είπαν υπάρχει ποινή. Ίσως επειδή μόνο 10 ημέρες σου απομέναν ενώ εγώ είμαι στον πρώτο μήνα; Τι να πω, δηλαδή κουραφεξαλά ήταν τα περί ποινής και ούτε καν στην Otenet αν δεν περάσουν οι πρώτοι 4 μήνες δεν μπορώ να ενταχθώ στο νέο τιμολόγιο...
> 
> Για κάτι τέτοια, πότε δε προτιμούσα τα 134άρια κτλ. Καβαλούσα το TουDουMι και πήγαινα Face to Face...


και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα αλλα έχει αλλάξει ο νομος όπως μου εξήγησαν . πλέον μπορείς να αλλάξεις πάροχο, χωρίς να διακοπεί η γραμμή σου με την διαδικασία που σου ηπα. για καλο και για κακό πάρε άλλο ένα τηλέφωνο στο 134 και διευκρίνισε tw.

----------


## shaq141a

Μα καλά εκεί στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ καπνίζουν τίποτα; Μα είναι σοβαροί. Υπήρχαν 2 σχεδόν ολόιδια προιοντα από τον ΟΤΕ (connex και ondsl kit) και διάλεξα το ondsl kit γιατί προτιμούσα να προπληρώσω τους πρώτους μήνες. Και τώρα οι έξυπνοι θέλουν να μας πιάσουν κορόιδα;;;; Δεν φτάνει που ηδη έχω δώσει 35Χ4 € στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, δεν με αναβαθμίζει καν!!!!!! στα 24 δωρεάν και θέλει και να μου βάλει πρόστιμο;;;;; 

 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Επιτέλους ο ΟΤΕ έχει λογικές χρεώσεις στις ADSL. Χαίρομαι και για το 1 Mbit upstream. Ελπίζω να παρασυρθεί η FORTHnet και να το ανεβάσει κι εκείνη.
> 
> Αν οι γραμμές δουλέψουν καλά και και εξαφανιστεί στην πράξη το πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων, τότε ο ανταγωνισμός θα κορυφωθεί, σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι το Conn-X ενεργοποιείται σε λιγότερο από μία εβδομάδα συνήθως. Θέλω να δω πόσο θα ρίξουν τις τιμές τους οι εναλλακτικοί για να αντισταθμίσουν το μειονέκτημα της κακής εξυπηρέτησης πελατών και της αργοπορίας στην ενεργοποίηση.
> 
> Ποιος το περίμενε ότι μέσα στο 2007 θα μπορούσε κανείς να έχει 24/1 Mbit με 30 ευρώ/μήνα από τον ΟΤΕ...;
> 
> Το μόνο που μένει είναι να δωθεί naked adsl και να πέσει το κατώφλι της τιμής στα 5 ευρώ/μήνα, ώστε η ADSL να αποτελεί απλώς ένα μικρό πάγιο που θα πληρώνει κάθε σπίτι για μία βασική υπηρεσία.


Να στο πω απλά;
Στα  ethernet  δεν υπάρχουν πάκετα

----------


## Jazzer

> Μα καλά εκεί στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ καπνίζουν τίποτα; Μα είναι σοβαροί. Υπήρχαν 2 σχεδόν ολόιδια προιοντα από τον ΟΤΕ (connex και ondsl kit) και διάλεξα το ondsl kit γιατί προτιμούσα να προπληρώσω τους πρώτους μήνες. Και τώρα οι έξυπνοι θέλουν να μας πιάσουν κορόιδα;;;; Δεν φτάνει που ηδη έχω δώσει 35Χ4  στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, δεν με αναβαθμίζει καν!!!!!! στα 24 δωρεάν και θέλει και να μου βάλει πρόστιμο;;;;;


Σε προηγούμενο post μου έγραψα ότι ο ΟΤΕ έντιμα αποφάσισε να χρεώσει με τις νέες τιμές όλους (ανεξαιρέτως εξάμηνης δέσμευσης ή αορίστου) τoυς πελάτες του με conn-x πακέτο.
Μήπως θα πρέπει να κάνει το ίδιο και με τους πελάτες με πακέτα Otenet, αφού στην ουσία είναι δική του εταιρία ?
Έχω πολλές φορές εκφραστεί θετικά για τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά επειδή πάνω από όλα είμαι πελάτης και όχι οπαδός ή εχθρός παρόχων, σου συνιστώ να κάνεις καταγγελία για το θέμα αυτό, αφού πρόκειται για καθαρή αδικία.

----------


## shaq141a

> Σε προηγούμενο post μου έγραψα ότι ο ΟΤΕ έντιμα αποφάσισε να χρεώσει με τις νέες τιμές όλους (ανεξαιρέτως εξάμηνης δέσμευσης ή αορίστου) τoυς πελάτες του με conn-x πακέτο.
> Μήπως θα πρέπει να κάνει το ίδιο και με τους πελάτες με πακέτα Otenet, αφού στην ουσία είναι δική του εταιρία ?
> Έχω πολλές φορές εκφραστεί θετικά για τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά επειδή πάνω από όλα είμαι πελάτης και όχι οπαδός ή εχθρός παρόχων, σου συνιστώ να κάνεις καταγγελία για το θέμα αυτό, αφού πρόκειται για καθαρή αδικία.


Είναι καθαρή αδικία. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν και ειμαστε λιγοτεροι αυτοί που έχουμε onldsl kit σίγουρα δεν είμαστε λίγοι.

Για την ώρα περιμένω επίσημη ανακοινωση γιατί αν είναι έτσι τα πραγματα μιλάμε δεν θα ξαναβάλει κανείς πακέτο από την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

 :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:

----------


## wizardsl

Επειδή βαρέθηκα τη Φορθ κ το shared LLU της και επειδή έχω επιστρέψει από Αγγλία εδώ και μια βδομάδα και το Dsl είναι νεκρό ενώ το πληρώνω κανονικά (δοκίμασα 2 μόντεμ, έφερα ηλεκτρολόγο κ πάλι τίποτα) αποφάσισα να κόψω τη Φορθ από τη μία γραμμή (έχουμε μία ISDN κ μία PSTN) και να βάλω στην άλλη connex στα 24mbit με την προσφορά που δίνουν κ ένα wireless modem. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το modem είναι adsl2+ και επίσης πόσες μέρες λέτε να περιμένω μέχρι να το συνδέσουν; Η γραμμή είναι οτε, δεν έχει τίποτα μετατροπές κτλ.

----------


## Eki_13

ρωτησα στο 134 αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γεμισουν οι πορτες για την 24αρα  επειδη γινεται ενας πανικος κ μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω προβλημα εγω επειδη δεν διαφερει σε κατι απο τιν 8αρα που εχω τωρα..αρα μια απλη αναβαθμιση χωρις αλλαγη πορτς..ισχύει αυτο?

----------


## wintech2003

Τα Conn-X @ Work πότε θα αρχίσουν να προσφέρουν την νεα ταχύτητα?

----------


## Πύρρος

> ρωτησα στο 134 αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γεμισουν οι πορτες για την 24αρα  επειδη γινεται ενας πανικος κ μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω προβλημα εγω επειδη δεν διαφερει σε κατι απο τιν 8αρα που εχω τωρα..αρα μια απλη αναβαθμιση χωρις αλλαγη πορτς..ισχύει αυτο?



Ισχύει

----------


## lazarefa

Πριν λίγο δοκίμασα το τεστ ταχύτητας της Forthnet αλλά και το speedtest.net και μου έβγαλε download στα 14,5Mbps και upload στα 748kbps. H γραμμή κλείδωσε στα 18.2Mbps/889kbps. Ping σε ελλάδα κάτω από 30ms
*Εύγε ΟΤΕ*

----------


## LOUKAS32

Στοιχεία Υπηρεσίας
Στον παρακάτω πίνακα εμφανίζονται όλες οι πληροφορίες που σχετίζονται με την υπηρεσία που επιλέξατε.
Ομάδα Υπηρεσίας :  	ADSL Service 
Όνομα Υπηρεσίας :  	OTENET OnDSL Home S6 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ 
Μοναδικό Χαρακτηριστικό :  	 
Κατάσταση :  	Σε Αναμονή Ενεργοποίησης 
Ημ/νία Έναρξης :  	19/12/2007 
Ημερομηνία Ενεργοποίησης :  	<Κανένα>   	Ημ/νία Λήξης :  	<Αορίστου Χρόνου> 
Ποσότητα Υπηρεσίας :  	1  	Επιπλέον Ποσότητα :  	<Κανένα>
Ειδικά Στοιχεία υπηρεσίας
Κανάλι Διάθεσης :  	ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.  
Τύπος Μεταβολής :  	Αναβάθμιση  


ΓΙΑ ποτε το βλεπετε παιδια ?????????

----------


## RyDeR

> Πριν λίγο δοκίμασα το τεστ ταχύτητας της Forthnet αλλά και το speedtest.net και μου έβγαλε download στα 14,5Mbps και upload στα 748kbps. H γραμμή κλείδωσε στα 18.2Mbps/889kbps. Ping σε ελλάδα κάτω από 30ms
> *Εύγε ΟΤΕ*


Αυτά είναι.  :Biggrin: 

Άντε και στα δικά μας...  :Smile: 

ΒΤW, απο χθές που έκανα την αίτηση για 2Mb... μόνο το providing αναβαθμίστηκε, waitin' OTE.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πριν λίγο δοκίμασα το τεστ ταχύτητας της Forthnet αλλά και το speedtest.net και μου έβγαλε download στα 14,5Mbps και upload στα 748kbps. H γραμμή κλείδωσε στα 18.2Mbps/889kbps. Ping σε ελλάδα κάτω από 30ms
> *Εύγε ΟΤΕ*


Αν είναι εύκολο, κάνε ένα traceroute μέχρι το uoa.gr να κάνουμε χάζι οι υπόλοιποι  :Smile:

----------


## mamep

Comeback 2008!!!

----------


## Strogg

> Επειδή βαρέθηκα τη Φορθ κ το shared LLU της και επειδή έχω επιστρέψει από Αγγλία εδώ και μια βδομάδα και το Dsl είναι νεκρό ενώ το πληρώνω κανονικά (δοκίμασα 2 μόντεμ, έφερα ηλεκτρολόγο κ πάλι τίποτα) αποφάσισα να κόψω τη Φορθ από τη μία γραμμή (έχουμε μία ISDN κ μία PSTN) και να βάλω στην άλλη connex στα 24mbit με την προσφορά που δίνουν κ ένα wireless modem. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το modem είναι adsl2+ και επίσης πόσες μέρες λέτε να περιμένω μέχρι να το συνδέσουν; Η γραμμή είναι οτε, δεν έχει τίποτα μετατροπές κτλ.



Για 24άρα ο ΟΤΕ δίνει ενα speedtouch adsl2+, τώρα για χρόνο αναμονής υπολόγιζε 15 μέρες περίπου.

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Έκανα αίτηση στον οτε πριν 3 ώρες για 2μβ(απο 768)


Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:251 / 2.047

Εντυπωσιάστηκα απο πόσο γρήγορα έγινε η αλλαγή.
Πήρα και ενα demo 2μβ απο forthnet και αν δω καλές ταχύτητες παω 2μβ  :Smile:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Έκανα αίτηση στον οτε πριν 3 ώρες για 2μβ(απο 768)
> 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:251 / 2.047
> 
> Εντυπωσιάστηκα απο πόσο γρήγορα έγινε η αλλαγή.
> Πήρα και ενα demo 2μβ απο forthnet και αν δω καλές ταχύτητες παω 2μβ


τι γινετε ρεεεεεεεε ολοι κανετε υπ κανονικα σε λιγες ορες και εγω ακομη περιμενο¨)¨)

----------


## NeK

Παιδια έχω να σας αναγγείλω ότι έχω ήδη την 24/1mbit!  :Cool:   :Smile: 

Το μεσημέρι πήρα τηλ το 134 και τους ζήτησα να μου το αλλάξουν και μου είπαν εντάξει και ότι σε 7-10 ημέρες θα γίνει. Όμως μόλις πριν 20 λεπτά μου το αλλάξαν! Απίστευτο έτσι; 

Τελικά τον ΟΤΕ τον παραδέχομαι ότι έχει πια την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση από όλους, το καλό να λέγεται.

ΥΓ. Βέβαια κλειδώνω "μόλις" στα 8466/858 Kbps, αλλά πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου κάπου, θα το ψάξω πάντως.

----------


## MNP-10

Η ολη περιγραφη μου ακουγεται οτι ολα αλλαζουν με software.. σε στυλ το dslam παιρνει εντολη με ενα προγραμματακι που ελεγχουν οι υπαλληλοι του ΟΤΕ και κανει την πορτα απο 2 -> 24 μεσα σε 1 λεπτο.

----------


## guzel

> Παιδια έχω να σας αναγγείλω ότι έχω ήδη την 24/1mbit!  
> 
> Το μεσημέρι πήρα τηλ το 134 και τους ζήτησα να μου το αλλάξουν και μου είπαν εντάξει και ότι σε 7-10 ημέρες θα γίνει. Όμως μόλις πριν 20 λεπτά μου το αλλάξαν! Απίστευτο έτσι; 
> 
> Τελικά τον ΟΤΕ τον παραδέχομαι ότι έχει πια την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση από όλους, το καλό να λέγεται.
> 
> ΥΓ. Βέβαια κλειδώνω "μόλις" στα 8466/858 Kbps, αλλά πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου κάπου, θα το ψάξω πάντως.


οντως απιστευτο και εντυπωσιακο  :One thumb up: 

αν και δυσκολευομαι θα το πω ...αυτη τη φορα το μπραβο του αξιζει  :Wink:

----------


## Theodore41

Xθες, εκανα την αιτηση απο 2, σε 8Mbps, και τωρα 10 και μιση, κανοντας τεστ ταχυτητας, βρηκα τα εξης.
 down 2704, up 316, latency 112ms.
 Λιγο δεν ειναι το down;

----------


## RyDeR

> Η ολη περιγραφη μου ακουγεται οτι ολα αλλαζουν με software.. σε στυλ το dslam παιρνει εντολη με ενα προγραμματακι που ελεγχουν οι υπαλληλοι του ΟΤΕ και κανει την πορτα απο 2 -> 24 μεσα σε 1 λεπτο.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι...  :Wink:  Administration rulez.

Βασικά, απο 1 -> 2 πάει μέσα σε 2 λεπτάκια, όπως και απο 4/8 -> 24. Όταν θέλεις να πας απο 1/2 σε 4/8/24 κάνουν μέρες καθώς πρέπει να πάνε στον κατανεμητή και να σε βάλουν σε "κινέζικο" adsl2+ dslam.

Η διαχείριση της Αθήνας πάει καλά... Στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν βλέπω να πηγαίνουν γρήγορα... 29 ώρες πέρασαν απο την αίτηση μου!  :Razz:

----------


## odys2008

> Τα Conn-X @ Work πότε θα αρχίσουν να προσφέρουν την νεα ταχύτητα?


Ξέρει κανένας να πει γι αυτό? Σήμερα που πήγα στον ΟΤΕ στην αγίας σοφίας μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει βγεί ακόμη προσφορά

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Έτσι ακριβώς είναι...  Administration rulez.
> 
> Βασικά, απο 1 -> 2 πάει μέσα σε 2 λεπτάκια, όπως και απο 4/8 -> 24. Όταν θέλεις να πας απο 1/2 σε 4/8/24 κάνουν μέρες καθώς πρέπει να πάνε στον κατανεμητή και να σε βάλουν σε "κινέζικο" adsl2+ dslam.
> 
> Η διαχείριση της Αθήνας πάει καλά... Στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν βλέπω να πηγαίνουν γρήγορα... 29 ώρες πέρασαν απο την αίτηση μου!



ΕΓΩ που εχω 2μπβς τελικα το καναν σημερα...περιεργο.....βεβαια δεν εχο αδσλ μοδεμ +2





 Στοιχεία Υπηρεσίας
Στον παρακάτω πίνακα εμφανίζονται όλες οι πληροφορίες που σχετίζονται με την υπηρεσία που επιλέξατε.
Ομάδα Υπηρεσίας :  	ADSL Service 
Όνομα Υπηρεσίας :  	OTENET OnDSL Home S6 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ 
Μοναδικό Χαρακτηριστικό :  	
Κατάσταση :  	Ενεργό 
Ημ/νία Έναρξης :  	19/12/2007 
Ημερομηνία Ενεργοποίησης :  	19/12/2007   	Ημ/νία Λήξης :  	<Αορίστου Χρόνου> 
Ποσότητα Υπηρεσίας :  	1  	Επιπλέον Ποσότητα :  	<Κανένα>
Ειδικά Στοιχεία υπηρεσίας
Κανάλι Διάθεσης :  	ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.  
Τύπος Μεταβολής :  	Αναβάθμιση

----------


## shaq141a

> Έτσι ακριβώς είναι...  Administration rulez.
> 
> Βασικά, απο 1 -> 2 πάει μέσα σε 2 λεπτάκια, όπως και απο 4/8 -> 24. Όταν θέλεις να πας απο 1/2 σε 4/8/24 κάνουν μέρες καθώς πρέπει να πάνε στον κατανεμητή και να σε βάλουν σε "κινέζικο" adsl2+ dslam.


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Πάρα πολλά άτομα από πρόσφατα ενεργοποιημένους είναι σε adsl2+ DSLAM ακόμα και αν είναι σε 768  :One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Πάρα πολλά άτομα από πρόσφατα ενεργοποιημένους είναι σε adsl2+ DSLAM ακόμα και αν είναι σε 768


Ναι, σωστά. 

Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω.  :Embarassed:

----------


## harris

> Η ολη περιγραφη μου ακουγεται οτι ολα αλλαζουν με software.. σε στυλ το dslam παιρνει εντολη με ενα προγραμματακι που ελεγχουν οι υπαλληλοι του ΟΤΕ και κανει την πορτα απο 2 -> 24 μεσα σε 1 λεπτο.


Έτσι γίνεται σε όλους, δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο. Αυτό που είναι καινούριο είναι πως ο ΟΤΕ αποδεικνύει τι μπορεί να κάνει όταν θέλει  :Razz:

----------


## LOUKAS32

απο του χρονου ετοιμαστειτε για αλλες 1000 σελιδες με γκρινιες κλαιικος ελληνας...που απο 2μπβς με τα μισα λεφτα δεν πιανει ακριβως 24μπσ αχαχαχααχαχαχαχααχ

----------


## MNP-10

Καλα για τους αλλους το ξερω. Για τον ΟΤΕ ηξερα οτι αλλαζουν κλασεις manually. Αλλα μαλλον πεθανανε αυτα.

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Ρε γμτ δεν δουλέυει το δεμο απο 4νετ!
Ξέρει κανείς σε ποια μορφή πρέπει να γραφτεί το username που μου δώσανε?
Είναι demo*****@forthnet.gr , demo****.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr ή κάτι άλλο?
Sorry για το offtopic  :Smile:

----------


## Πύρρος

demo***.ath.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr

----------


## shaq141a

> Ρε γμτ δεν δουλέυει το δεμο απο 4νετ!
> Ξέρει κανείς σε ποια μορφή πρέπει να γραφτεί το username που μου δώσανε?
> Είναι demo*****@forthnet.gr , demo****.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr ή κάτι άλλο?
> Sorry για το offtopic



Πάρε τηλ την τεχνική τους υπηρεσία  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## adolf

> Ρε γμτ δεν δουλέυει το δεμο απο 4νετ!
> Ξέρει κανείς σε ποια μορφή πρέπει να γραφτεί το username που μου δώσανε?
> Είναι demo*****@forthnet.gr , demo****.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr ή κάτι άλλο?
> Sorry για το offtopic


Πρέπει να ειναι το *demo****.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr*

----------


## takistmr

Άντε βρε παιδιά!!!!

----------


## SiR_DreAm

> Πρέπει να ειναι το *demo****.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr*


Δοκίμασα ετσι,δοκίμασα γιουβέτσι,δοκίμασα κοκορέτσι τίποτα.Βαριέμαι να δοκιμάζω άλλο,πάω για κανα γύρο :Razz: 
Η τεχνική υπηρεσία τους δεν το σηκώνει και το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης internet είναι μέχρι 22.00.
Δεν πειράζει,και αύριο μέρα είναι
Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις

----------


## Πύρρος

> demo***.ath.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr





> Δοκίμασα ετσι,δοκίμασα γιουβέτσι,δοκίμασα κοκορέτσι τίποτα.Βαριέμαι να δοκιμάζω άλλο,πάω για κανα γύρο
> Η τεχνική υπηρεσία τους δεν το σηκώνει και το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης internet είναι μέχρι 22.00.
> Δεν πειράζει,και αύριο μέρα είναι
> Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις


Αυτό που σου έγραψα, το δοκίμασες;

----------


## D_J_V

Λοιπόν ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ στα 8 και απο ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ!!
Χθες πήρα 6 το απόγευμα και σήμερα το απόγευμα 6 ήμουν έτοιμος!!
Η πλάκα είναι πως είμαι σε ΠΑΛΙΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ και σε FAST mode και πως παίζω ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ με το USR9106!!
Οταν έρθει το νεο ρούτερ adsl2+ θα ζητήσω 24άρα να είμαι σίγουρος μπας και με αλλάξουν κέντρο...
Δείτε:
Statistics -- ADSL
Mode: 	G.DMT 
Type: 	Fast 
Line Coding: 	Trellis On 
Status: 	No Defect 

Total ES: 	13 
Total SES: 	0 
Total UAS: 	14 

  	Downstream 	Upstream
SNR Margin (dB): 	6.1  	34.2 
Attenuation (dB): 	20.5  	11.3 
Output Power (dBm): 	10.0  	6.1 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 	9574  	1308 
*Rate (Kbps): 	8191  	381* 

Κατεβάζω latest UBUNTU με download manager ORBIT και παω ΜΑΞ στα 870Kb/sec
ΟΕΟΕΟΕΟΟΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## RyDeR

*@D_J_V:* Mια χαρά θα παίζεις και στα 24. Έχεις πολύ καλά στατιστικά, τα 20 πιστεύω θα τα πιάσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## SiR_DreAm

> Αυτό που σου έγραψα, το δοκίμασες;



Το δοκίμασα και αυτό και τις άλλες προτάσεις.Το ηξερα εξ αρχής αλλα δεν ημουν σίγουρος πιο ειναι το σωστο.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακόμα το demo account ?(περασε καμια ωρα)

----------


## joh75

Τι στο καλό!! από χτες το πρωί 8:30 έκανα την αίτηση για αλλαγή από 8 σε  24 και τίποτα ακόμα!

----------


## Bebis

Σου είπαν εως 10 εργάσιμες; Έχει περάσει αυτός ο αριθμός ημερών;

----------


## joh75

Όχι,ενίοτε,αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μι χαθεί η αίτηση που έκανα!!

----------


## Spanos

> Τι στο καλό!! από χτες το πρωί 8:30 έκανα την αίτηση για αλλαγή από 8 σε  24 και τίποτα ακόμα!


Μεγάλο χάλι  :Crazy:

----------


## LOUKAS32

παιδια χελπ....

στο my.otenet.gr δειχνει οτι ειμαι ενεργος στα 24μμπς..

το μοδεμ κατεβαζει χειροτερα απο πριν τορα¨(¨((((((((

στα 100 φτανω το πολυ....ειχε διεκοπη και ι συνδεση πριν...

καμια προταση? εχο μοδεμ level one wbr 3407A με λαστ υπδατε

----------


## D_J_V

τι 10 εργάσιμες ρε παιδιά... 10 ώρες κάναν εμένα... τώρα κοίταζα τα logs του ρούτερ!!
εκλεισε πρωι πρωι τελικά και άνοιξε μετά στα 8!!

........Auto merged post: D_J_V added 8 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........

Λοιπόν ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!
ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Το κέντρο ΝΕΑΣ ΚΗΦΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ 24άρα!! 
Μέχρι 8 πάει γιατι προφανώς είναι απο τα ΠΑΛΙΑ κέντρα... 
*Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit, 2Mbit, 4Mbit, 8Mbit
Παρακαλούμε συνεχίστε την παραγγελία σας.
Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 18/12/2007 11:00:14 μμ* 

Εκτος αν το παραπάνω ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ...
ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ξέρει κανείς??

----------


## katafitos

οπου υπαρχει 8 υπαρχει και 24  :Wink: 
τουλαχιστον τετοια ενημερωση δινει το 134

----------


## shaq141a

> τι 10 εργάσιμες ρε παιδιά... 10 ώρες κάναν εμένα... τώρα κοίταζα τα logs του ρούτερ!!
> εκλεισε πρωι πρωι τελικά και άνοιξε μετά στα 8!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: D_J_V added 8 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........
> 
> Λοιπόν ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!
> ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Το κέντρο ΝΕΑΣ ΚΗΦΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ 24άρα!! 
> Μέχρι 8 πάει γιατι προφανώς είναι απο τα ΠΑΛΙΑ κέντρα... 
> *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit, 2Mbit, 4Mbit, 8Mbit
> ...


Κλίκαρε το adsl2+ στις επιλογές του router σου. Παίζει να το έχεις ξεχάσει unclicked  :One thumb up: 

O OTE δίνει 4άρες και πάνω μονάχα σε adsl2+ DSLAMs.

----------


## ipo

> τι 10 εργάσιμες ρε παιδιά... 10 ώρες κάναν εμένα... τώρα κοίταζα τα logs του ρούτερ!!
> εκλεισε πρωι πρωι τελικά και άνοιξε μετά στα 8!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: D_J_V added 8 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........
> 
> Λοιπόν ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!
> ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Το κέντρο ΝΕΑΣ ΚΗΦΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ 24άρα!! 
> Μέχρι 8 πάει γιατι προφανώς είναι απο τα ΠΑΛΙΑ κέντρα... 
> *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit, 2Mbit, 4Mbit, 8Mbit
> ...


Βάζω τηλέφωνο που ανήκει στο αστικό κέντρο Νέας Κηφισιάς και βλέπω:
    Είδος σύνδεσης:  	 	 		*PSTN*  	 	 	Αριθμός τηλεφώνου:  	 	*210807xxxx*
 *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 1Mbps,  2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps, 24Mbps.* 
Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 18/12/2007 11:00:14 μμ
Το 24Mbps είναι στην από κάτω γραμμή. Μήπως δεν το είδες;

----------


## k_koulos

δώσε και κανά F5 αν δεν στο βγάζει  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Μέσα σε 5 μέρες 2.000 δημοσιεύσεις σε αυτό το νήμα. Όταν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ ανατρέπει το σκηνικό.

----------


## D_J_V

> Βάζω τηλέφωνο που ανήκει στο αστικό κέντρο Νέας Κηφισιάς και βλέπω:
>     Είδος σύνδεσης:                    *PSTN*                Αριθμός τηλεφώνου:           *210807xxxx*
>  *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 1Mbps,  2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps, 24Mbps.* 
> Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 18/12/2007 11:00:14 μμ
> Το 24Mbps είναι στην από κάτω γραμμή. Μήπως δεν το είδες;


2108070χχχ βάζω που είναι πιο πάνω και μου βγάζει οτι έγραψα...
Ισως παίζει ρόλο??? Μήπως είναι σε 1 φάσμα μόνο? πχ 2108076χχχ??

----------


## Strogg

> Κλίκαρε το adsl2+ στις επιλογές του router σου. Παίζει να το έχεις ξεχάσει unclicked


Σωστός!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## LOUKAS32

σημερα εκανα την αιτηση φαινομαι κανονικα σ6 στο μι οτενετ.γρ.....
γιατι ομως δεν συχρονιζομαι πιο πανω απο τα 2048? ???????? και κατεβαζω αρκετα αργα σαν 1μπβς

----------


## Jazzer

> Μέσα σε 5 μέρες 2.000 δημοσιεύσεις σε αυτό το νήμα. Όταν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ ανατρέπει το σκηνικό.


Το σκέφτεσαι να λανσάρει ο ΟΤΕ στο τέλος του 2008 VDSL ? Λέμε τώρα, μια στο εκατομμύριο, δε γνωρίζω τίποτα !!  :Razz: 
Eκεί να δεις αριθμό posts, μοδεράτορες εις απόγνωσιν εκτελούντες σκληράν υπηρεσίαν !  :ROFL:

----------


## vspiros

Εγώ την έκανα στις 18 το βράδυ στις 8,10. Σήμερα μου εμφανίζει στο my.otenet s6 αλλά μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτε από την 4άρα. Ελπίζω αύριο να είμαι εντάξει

----------


## dennis2006

μαλλον αρχισαν τα παρατραγουδα. και εγω αλλα και φιλοι μου με 768 στον πειραια σερνομαστε.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> μαλλον αρχισαν τα παρατραγουδα. και εγω αλλα και φιλοι μου με 768 στον πειραια σερνομαστε.


και που εισαι ακομη....ειχα 5 δισκονεκτς μεχρι στιγμης....και φαινομαι 24αρις...αλλλα παω 2αρις

----------


## D_J_V

Λοιπόν είτε μπουκάραμε ολοι μαζί μέσα είτε παίζει κάτι...
απο ftp με download managers παω μέχρι και 850!!
browsing πάω max 200!! πχ www.stage6.com streaming το αρχικό video!!
Λέτε να φταίει ο ρούτερ που ΔΕΝ είναι adsl2+?
Κανονικά μήπως ΔΕΝ θα συγχρόνιζε καθόλου???

----------


## mayas

Και γω από Παλλήνη, 8 με 12 τώρα το βράδυ ήμουν OFF. Ελπίζω να γίνει γρήγορα η αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο αλλιώς θα στριμωχτούμε άσχημα...

----------


## Bebis

Λοιπόν, και μένα έγινε S6 στο my.otenet (αίτηση σήμερα το μεσημέρι) και δεν συγχρονίζει παραπάνω από το 1mbit που είναι η προηγούμενη μου ταχύτητα. Ωστόσο, δνε νομίζω να είναι κάποια μούφα. H αλλαγή σε S6 έγινε με την αλλαγή της μέρας, άρα πιθανό να είναι μόνο σε επίπεδο database/ registry η αλλαγή αφού κανένα disconnect δεν είχα ούτε νομίζω πως πάνε τα παλικάρια οι τεχνικοί τέτοια ώρα να μου αλλάξουν dslam (έχω 3,5 χρόνια dsl και μάλλον είμαι στα παλιά dslam).

----------


## LOUKAS32

βεμπις...μαλλων εχεις δικιο....απο αυριω οτι δουμε

----------


## D_J_V

> Σωστός!


Οχι δε καταλάβατε... 8άρα έχω ζητήσει και το ρουτερ μου ειναι το 9106 που δε παίζει σε aDSL2+...
Θα περιμένω το νέο ρουτερ adsl2+ που θα μου φέρουν και θα δω τότε...
πάντως απο Ntua παει με 500 κλειδωμένα, απο ubuntu 700 και με manager 850...
Streaming στο www.stage6.com μου παίζει σχετικά αργά και το DU meter μου δείνει οτι πάει ως τα 200 max...
Αυτο είναι ΜΠΟΥΚΩΜΑ ή κανα στραγγαλιστήρι????????

----------


## dennis2006

εγω δεν ζητησα αναβαθμιση αλλα τελικα μου κανανε υποβαθμιση. και ο dreambox μου εχει χασει επαφη με τον εξω κοσμο για οσους γνωριζουν

----------


## pnikolo

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> Λοιπόν είτε μπουκάραμε ολοι μαζί μέσα είτε παίζει κάτι...
> απο ftp με download managers παω μέχρι και 850!!
> browsing πάω max 200!! πχ www.stage6.com streaming το αρχικό video!!
> Λέτε να φταίει ο ρούτερ που ΔΕΝ είναι adsl2+?
> Κανονικά μήπως ΔΕΝ θα συγχρόνιζε καθόλου???


Αμα το router σου απλο adsl θα συγχρονισει αλλα μεχρι 8 Μbps

----------


## LOUKAS32

και εμενα απλο ειναι αλλα δεν συγχρονιζει πανω απο δυο.....τι φτεει αραγες? αφου φαινομαι Σ6

----------


## karetsos

παιδιά μην μπεδρεύετε το πώς φαίνεστε στην οτενετ (S1, S2 κτλ) με το τι ταχύτητα είστε στο Dslam.

Η αλλαγή στην οτενετ γίνεται απλά από τον υπολογιστή και αφορά στην αλλαγή της ταχύτητας που έχει ο λογαριασμός σας, ενώ στο Dslam αφορά την φυσική υλοποίηση και μπορεί να αργήσει περισσότερο.

δηλασή τα δύο συστήματα έχουν μερικές φορές διαφορά στην ταχύτητα ενημερώσης/υλοποίησης αλλαγών

----------


## LOUKAS32

> παιδιά μην μπεδρεύετε το πώς φαίνεστε στην οτενετ (S1, S2 κτλ) με το τι ταχύτητα είστε στο Dslam.
> 
> Η αλλαγή στην οτενετ γίνεται απλά από τον υπολογιστή και αφορά στην αλλαγή της ταχύτητας που έχει ο λογαριασμός σας, ενώ στο Dslam αφορά την φυσική υλοποίηση και μπορεί να αργήσει περισσότερο.
> 
> δηλασή τα δύο συστήματα έχουν μερικές φορές διαφορά στην ταχύτητα ενημερώσης/υλοποίησης αλλαγών


σορρυ πως τα γνωριζεις εσυ αυτα :Smile:   οκαι αρα περιμενουμε...λογικο με απλο μοδεμ θα επρεπε να κατεβαζω τουλαχιστον 800κβπς τωρα πιανω χειροτερα...μου φαινετε βλεπω να γινεται πανικως απο την ερχομενη εβδομαδα....5000ποστς θα φτασουμε

----------


## D_J_V

> σορρυ πως τα γνωριζεις εσυ αυτα  οκαι αρα περιμενουμε...λογικο με απλο μοδεμ θα επρεπε να κατεβαζω τουλαχιστον 800κβπς τωρα πιανω χειροτερα...μου φαινετε βλεπω να γινεται πανικως απο την ερχομενη εβδομαδα....5000ποστς θα φτασουμε


φιλε μπες και στο ρουτερ σου και δες εκει τι ταχυτητα λεει, αφού του κανεις ενα restart πρωτα  :Smile:

----------


## gio44

Παίδες και γω έκανα αιτηση για 24 και τώρα τρέχω στα 1018/97 λογω attenuation βεβαια (36)...Πάντως είχα και γω 2 disconnects μέχρι στιγμής...Πάντως ότι και να λέμε ο Οτε μας έκανε το καλύτερο χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο!!!!Μπράβο και πάλι!!! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## LOUKAS32

εχο μπει πολλες φορες...γιναν διακοπες συνδεσεις , αλαξα μοδεμ μαζι με την 2μπβς πηραμε το μοδεμ bautec USB , με αυτο κατεβαζο σταθερα 200κπβς , με το level one wbr 3407A, και με τα 2 δεινχει 2048 , αλλα κατεβαζο χειροτερα με το δευτερο .....100-120....ενω ιταν μια χαρα τοσες μερες.....

----------


## D_J_V

καλα πάντα στην αρχή υπάρχουν τέτοια κολλήματα λόγω φόρτου και μετά ψιλοστρώνουν

----------


## LOUKAS32

> καλα πάντα στην αρχή υπάρχουν τέτοια κολλήματα λόγω φόρτου και μετά ψιλοστρώνουν


στανταρ , απλα δεν συχρονιστικα σημερα στα 24 ουτε παρακατω 1) λογο αδςλ μοδεμ , το δικο μου παει λογικα μεχρι 8, 2) διοτι ειπαν 10 μερες αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι φαινομαι Σ6 στον οτενετ.γρ.

----------


## BlackCode

Όποιος γνωρίζει καλά από τα στατιστικά αυτά στην εικόνα ας με ενημερώσει παρακαλώ.

Πριν λίγο είδα την αλλαγή στην ταχύτητα που αναφέρει το Modem, όμως τα στατιστικά είναι χαμηλότερα αυτών που "λογικά" θα έπρεπε να δείχνει 








από θέμα Attenuation κλπ είναι οκ τα πράγματα ρε παιδιά? πως τα βλέπετε?


Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά



edit:   modem *Linksys Wag200G*

----------


## LOUKAS32

απ τα λιγα που ξερω πολυ καλα εισαι 2κμ μακρια απο το δσλαμ

----------


## BlackCode

> απ τα λιγα που ξερω πολυ καλα εισαι 2κμ μακρια απο το δσλαμ





ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

όμως, γιατί με συγχρόνισε στα 14,400DL και 923UP?  λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται πιο "κοντά" στο πακέτο που αναβαθμίστηκα?

ή μήπως χρειάζεται κάποιος χρόνος ώστε να φανούν τα σωστά στοιχεία?

----------


## stelios66

ΠΗΡΑ ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΑΠΟ 20-12 ΘΑ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΕΞ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΛΗΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΕΞ 28-12 ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ROUTER ΣΑΝ ΝΕΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ 101Ε ΓΙΑ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ 2048 ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ 19,5Ε

----------


## joh75

Με αυτό το attenuation που έχεις είναι λογικό να σου βγάζει τόσο

----------


## LOUKAS32

νομιζω οχι οτι ειμαι και εξπερ...με 29ΔΒ θορυβο εισαι παρα πολυ καλα....θα σου πουνε και αλλα παιδια απο εδω καλοριζικη ι αδσλ!

----------


## BlackCode

> νομιζω οχι οτι ειμαι και εξπερ...με 29ΔΒ θορυβο εισαι παρα πολυ καλα....θα σου πουνε και αλλα παιδια απο εδω καλοριζικη ι αδσλ!





Να'σαι καλά LOUKAS32  :Smile: 

προσπαθώ κι εγώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται γιατί δεν είμαι ούτε εγώ γνώστης των πραγμάτων  (γνωρίζω ελάχιστα και προσπαθώ να ενημερωθώ)   :Whistle:

----------


## BigBlack

> Να'σαι καλά LOUKAS32 
> 
> προσπαθώ κι εγώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται γιατί δεν είμαι ούτε εγώ γνώστης των πραγμάτων  (γνωρίζω ελάχιστα και προσπαθώ να ενημερωθώ)


http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48807
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205

Πολύ κατατοπιστικά, θα σου πουν οτι χρειάζεσαι να μάθεις...

----------


## BlackCode

> http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48807
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
> 
> Πολύ κατατοπιστικά, θα σου πουν οτι χρειάζεσαι να μάθεις...





Σ'ευχαριστώ BigBlack, άρχισα να βγάζω άκρη, και από ότι κατάλαβα με τα λίγα που διάβασα είναι πως πάνω από 14-15 δεν πρόκειται να πάει  :Sad: 


απόσταση μου λέει 2100 Μέτρα και ανώτατο όριο που μπορεί να βγάλει τα 16 mbit/s


 φαντάσου να μην ήταν και καλά τα στατιστικά ε  :ROFL:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ξερει κανεις τι θα γινει με εμας που ειμαστε αοριστου OnDsl????...Ειναι γρηγορη και χωρις διακοπη ιντερνετ η μεταβαση σε Κοννεξ αν θελουμε να το επισπευσουμε???

----------


## DJ_TEO

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 22.661
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	60,04 / 29,87
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 17,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 9,0

Το πρωι εκανα την αιτηση. Εδω και 5 ωρες το router σηκωθηκε στα 22/1 !!!
Η otenet με εχει ακομα σαν S4 (4/256)
Καθυστερει πολυ αυτη η αλλαγη?

----------


## nikgr

Φίλε BlackCode να ευχαριστάς τον ΟΤΕ που έχει το κατώτατο SNR στο 9 γιατί αν ήσουν στη HOL δε θα έπιανες ούτε 14mbps με τα 11αρια SNR που εχει επιβάλει με το έτσι θέλω.

Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις το SNR στο 6 (αν το υποστηρίζει το router σου) για να συχρονίσεις λίγο παραπάνω, αλλα ενδέχεται να αυξηθούν τα λάθη, οπότε και πάλι με ίδια πραγματική ταχύτητα να κατεβάζεις.

----------


## eleven

Τελικά για τις 24άρες (και καλά) pstn τι router δίνουν τζαμπέ; Speedtouch 536 ή Baudtec; Δεν έβγαλα άκρη στο 134. Ο καθένας εκεί μέσα έχει τη δικιά του ενημέρωση!

----------


## pOLoS

εμένα μου έδωσαν το Baudtec

----------


## Bebis

Το παλικάρι στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε πως έχουν και από τα 2 που αναφέρεις. Εγώ ζήτησα να μου στείλουν το 536.

----------


## radcos

> Σ'ευχαριστώ BigBlack, άρχισα να βγάζω άκρη, και από ότι κατάλαβα με τα λίγα που διάβασα είναι πως πάνω από 14-15 δεν πρόκειται να πάει


Μα που είναι το πρόβλημα; Τα νούμερά σου είναι εξαιρετικά (γιαυτό και πετυχαίνεις ταχύτητα 14-15 Mbps). Μην ξεχνάς πως οι συνδέσεις αυτές είναι *μέχρι* 24 Mbps και όχι εγγυημένες 24 Mbps. Οι παράμετροι που υπεισέρχονται είναι πολλές για διαμόρφωση ταχυτήτων πάνω από 8 Mbps και αν δεις posts από "συμφουρομίτες" θα διαπιστώσεις πως είναι αρκετοί που με συνδέσεις *μέχρι* 24 Mbps δεν "πιάνουν" πάνω από 10-11 Mbps.Me 14,5 Mbps είσαι τυχερός, μην το λες ούτε του παπά :Razz:

----------


## BlackCode

> Φίλε BlackCode να ευχαριστάς τον ΟΤΕ που έχει το κατώτατο SNR στο 9 γιατί αν ήσουν στη HOL δε θα έπιανες ούτε 14mbps με τα 11αρια SNR που εχει επιβάλει με το έτσι θέλω.
> 
> Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις το SNR στο 6 (αν το υποστηρίζει το router σου) για να συχρονίσεις λίγο παραπάνω, αλλα ενδέχεται να αυξηθούν τα λάθη, οπότε και πάλι με ίδια πραγματική ταχύτητα να κατεβάζεις.






Ναι, έχω ακούσει διάφορα και έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω και διαφορετικά από το να περιμένω μήπως και βελτιωθεί έστω και λίγο η κατάσταση.

Αν συγχρόνιζε στα 18-19 δεν θα υπήρχε θέμα. Αλλά όταν σε πάει 10Mbit κάτω, τότε αρχίζεις να αναρωτιέσαι μήπως εσύ φταις σε κάτι και εκεί ξεκινά ουσιαστικά το πρόβλημα.


Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: BlackCode added 4 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........




> Μα που είναι το πρόβλημα; Τα νούμερά σου είναι εξαιρετικά (γιαυτό και πετυχαίνεις ταχύτητα 14-15 Mbps). Μην ξεχνάς πως οι συνδέσεις αυτές είναι *μέχρι* 24 Mbps και όχι εγγυημένες 24 Mbps. Οι παράμετροι που υπεισέρχονται είναι πολλές για διαμόρφωση ταχυτήτων πάνω από 8 Mbps και αν δεις posts από "συμφουρομίτες" θα διαπιστώσεις πως είναι αρκετοί που με συνδέσεις *μέχρι* 24 Mbps δεν "πιάνουν" πάνω από 10-11 Mbps.Me 14,5 Mbps είσαι τυχερός, μην το λες ούτε του παπά




Δεν διαφωνώ φίλε radcos, απλά ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ πως τα -10 από την προβλεπόμενη ταχύτητα Mbit's δεν οφείλονται σε δικό μου λάθος (ρυθμίσεις Modem/router) κλπ  :Smile:

----------


## g_angel01

παιδια εγω που εχω πακετο κοννεξ 768 το οποιο εχει ληξει εδω &6 μηνες,αναβαθμιζομαι αυτοματα στα 1024??
η πρεπει να κανω νεα συνδεση 6 μηνων παλι??
επισης το μοντεμ μ speedtouch 585 χρειαζεται καποια τροποποιηση για να παρει την νεα ταχυτητα?(εφοσον την εχω...)

----------


## Νικαετός

Μόλις τσέκαρα το ρούτερ αλλά και το web self care...

S6 ενεργοποιημένη  :One thumb up: 

D/L 19.κάτι U/L 1000 κάτι. 

Test από αύριο...

----------


## body125z

Off Topic


		ρε παιδες με τα οσα εχω δει με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που σας επιβαλλει προστιματα κτλ τρομαξα..
εχω κ εγω  conx αλλα εχω παραληλα σελιδα στο myotenet οπυ μου λεει οτι εχω  ondsl s2...
μπερδευτικα εγω ειχα βαλει ΟΤΕ  τελικα  τι εχω?? :Thinking:

----------


## Bebis

Γνωρίζει κάποιος ποιες ώρες δουλέυουν οι τεχνικοί στα dslam? Προφανώς και δεν δουλεύουν τέτοια ώρα αλλά αν δουλεύουν πρωί ή βράδυ.


*Μήπως θα ήταν καλό οι mods να δημιουργήσουν νέο θέμα για να συζητάμε εκεί σχετικά με τα στατιστικά και τον χρόνο αναμονής των νέων αναβαθμίσεων ;*

----------


## pwnz0r

Διάβασα κάτι για αποσυνδέσεις... ελπίζω να μην έχω πρόβλημα... Την αίτηση μου την έκανα 18/12 στις 13:00 ακόμα δεν έχω δει τίποτα στο router.

Εν το μεταξύ πέρνω την πρώτη φορά στο 134 και ρωτάω για τον δωρεάν εξοπλισμό και μου λένε... δικαιούσαστε ενσύρματο ADSL2+ router (επειδή έχω JetSpeed520i) τα ασύρματα είναι για νέες συνδέσεις.

Τέσπα ξαναπέρνω μετά για να κάνω την αίτηση και ξαναρωτάω για router, και μου λέει θα πάρετε SpeedTouch 585i, του λέω πριν μου είπαν αυτό κι αυτό και μου λέει μισό λεπτό... α ναι εσείς έχετε USB/Ethernet router δεν δικαιούσαστε... το Ethernet υποστηρίζει όλες τις ταχύτητες... :Shocked: 
Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν... :Thumb down:

----------


## BigBlack

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ρε παιδες με τα οσα εχω δει με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που σας επιβαλλει προστιματα κτλ τρομαξα..
> εχω κ εγω  conx αλλα εχω παραληλα σελιδα στο myotenet οπυ μου λεει οτι εχω  ondsl s2...
> μπερδευτικα εγω ειχα βαλει ΟΤΕ  τελικα  τι εχω??


Ολοι οι κονεξ φαινόμαστε με OnDSL στο web self care. Απο το 134 έχουν παραπάνω πληροφόρηση και μας ξεχωρίζουν, μην ανησυχεις :Cool:

----------


## pnikolo

Στις αναβαθμισεις δινουν router δωρεαν ΜΟΝΟ στα παλια πακετα connex και οταν το παλιο σας ειναι usb ή δεν υποστηριζει adsl2+.Προσεξτε τα router με (i) ειναι ΜΟΝΟ για isdn. :One thumb up:  Στο 134 ξερουν το modem/router που σας ειχε παρασχεθει :Thinking:

----------


## BigBlack

> παιδια εγω που εχω πακετο κοννεξ 768 το οποιο εχει ληξει εδω &6 μηνες,αναβαθμιζομαι αυτοματα στα 1024??
> η πρεπει να κανω νεα συνδεση 6 μηνων παλι??
> επισης το μοντεμ μ speedtouch 585 χρειαζεται καποια τροποποιηση για να παρει την νεα ταχυτητα?(εφοσον την εχω...)


1) Ναι!
2) Οχι, είσαι σε αορίστου χρόνου
3) Reset ίσως :Wink:

----------


## lazarefa

Πως σας φαίνεται αυτό;

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
20/12/2007 05:31:59
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . *745.91Kb/s*
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . *14.23Mb/s*
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test

----------


## adolf

Χθες  Τετάρτη πρωί εκανα την αιτηση απο 8 σε 24.Το βραδυ στις 10 κόπηκε το ΝΕΤ για 5-10 δευτερα και μετά  Τσεκαρα τον Ρουτερ μου οπου ειχε ανέβει στα 19945 Kbps-1001 Kbps.
Αλλά η Οτενετ με εχει ακόμα και σήμερα στα 8Μbps.
Bέβαια ΔΕΝ παραπονιέμαι μια και με τόση δουλειά που τους εχει πέσει "ΤΡΕΧΟΥΝ & ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΝΟΥΝ"
Βλεπω πως εχει ανέβει το Upload σε 800 & κατι ψιλά.Το Download Περιμένει ακομα.

----------


## proxeiros

Εύχομαι σε όλους καλή παραμονή στα νεα πακέτα με όσο το δυνατόν χωρίς προβλήματα!

Έχω conn-x από πέρυσι τα Χριστούγεννα. Είμαι σε αορίστου.
Κάνοντας αναβάθμιση μπαίνω σε εξάμηνη δέσμευση ή παραμένω αορίστου;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## hercules_j

παίδες Καλημερα σε όλους/ες,

να κανω μια ερωτηση για τις Συνδεσεις *ADSL Χονδρικής*;
τι ακριβως ειναι αυτές οι σθνδεσεις;
μηπως ειναι το shared LLU;
Η ανακοίνωση λέει ότι προορίζονται για τους Providers αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω που θα χρειασθει μια συνδεση 1024 mbps ένας provider.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με διαφωτίσει, thx

----------


## nm96027

> παίδες Καλημερα σε όλους/ες,
> 
> να κανω μια ερωτηση για τις Συνδεσεις *ADSL Χονδρικής*;
> τι ακριβως ειναι αυτές οι σθνδεσεις;
> μηπως ειναι το shared LLU;
> Η ανακοίνωση λέει ότι προορίζονται για τους Providers αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω που θα χρειασθει μια συνδεση 1024 mbps ένας provider.
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με διαφωτίσει, thx


Ειναι οι τιμες με τις οποιες μεταπωλει συνδέσεις ο ΟΤΕ προς τους παρόχους. Δλδ τιμες ΑΡΥΣ απο ΟΤΕ προς 4νετ, Τελλας, hol, altec κλτ... προκειμένου αν θελήσουν αυτοι να σου μεταπωλησουν γραμμες του ΟΤΕ.

Kαμμια σχεση με LLU.

----------


## Strogg

> Μόλις τσέκαρα το ρούτερ αλλά και το web self care...
> 
> S6 ενεργοποιημένη 
> 
> D/L 19.κάτι U/L 1000 κάτι. 
> 
> Test από αύριο...



Καλορίζικη!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Κι εμένα λέει S6 στο web self care απο προχθές, αλλά είμαι ακόμα σταθερός στο 1 αντί για 24  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## hercules_j

nm96027 ,
αυτες οι γραμμες "πεφτουν" πάνω σε dslam ΟΤΕ ή του εναλλακτικού;

----------


## nm96027

> nm96027 ,
> αυτες οι γραμμες "πεφτουν" πάνω σε dslam ΟΤΕ ή του εναλλακτικού;


Dslam OTE! Αν επεφταν πανω σε Dslam εναλλακτικου θα ήταν LLU. :Wink:  Στις ΑΡΥΣ ο παροχος αγοράζει το κυκλωμα απο τον ΟΤΕ και το μονο που βάζει ο ιδιος ειναι ο Bandwith των κυκλωματων προς AIX και εξωτερικο.

----------


## tripkaos

> Ξερει κανεις τι θα γινει με εμας που ειμαστε αοριστου OnDsl????...Ειναι γρηγορη και χωρις διακοπη ιντερνετ η μεταβαση σε Κοννεξ αν θελουμε να το επισπευσουμε???


καποια απαντηση πανω σε αυτο?

----------


## hercules_j

> Dslam OTE! Αν επεφταν πανω σε Dslam εναλλακτικου θα ήταν LLU. Στις ΑΡΥΣ ο παροχος αγοράζει το κυκλωμα απο τον ΟΤΕ και το μονο που βάζει ο ιδιος ειναι ο Bandwith των κυκλωματων προς AIX και εξωτερικο.


ευχαριστώ για το επιμορφωτικό session,

----------


## saili

Μερικές ερωτήσεις παιδιά
1. Έχω απλό μοντεμ baudtek στα 768 connx, δεν εχει κανενα κουμπι επανω, χρειαζεται και πως κανω restart?
2. Πως μπορώ να δω το attenuation με απλό μοντεμ?
3. Πως καταλαβαίνω ότι ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής μου? Κατεβάζοντας καποιο αρχείο και βλεποντας την ταχύτητα download?

Eυχαριστώ

----------


## manicx

Σε 2-3 ημέρες αναβαθμισμένοι λοιπόν. Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## harrysvr

Μια βοήθεια: 
είμαι με vivodi(microcom 2636) 1mbps και θέλω να πάω στο conn-x (4 ή 8mbps), ποιό router να πάρω απο αυτά που έχουν στο site; (θέλω να έχει ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το pc, αλλά παράλληλα και ασύρματη σύνδεση με το laptop-ppc, γίνεται; )
Επίσης, πόσο καιρό θα είμαι χωρίς internet λόγω μετάβασης απο vivodi σε conn-x;

----------


## ikonsgr

Καλημέρα παιδιά το wifi modem που δίνει προσφορα ο οτε είναι καλο? Εχω ένα thompson 530v6 που είναι και adsl2+ ασύρματο δεν μ'αενδιαφέρει, αξίζει λέτε να βάλω αυτό του ΟΤΕ ή καλύτερα να πάρω την web cam με το hand set?

----------


## djapal

Καιρός ήταν. Δεν είμαι στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα του ανταγωνισμού.
Άντε και σε κανένα εξάμηνο δωρεάν κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό  :Smile: 
Τέτοια νέα να διαβάζουμε πάντα! (και να μη βλέπουμε flames!!)

----------


## mamep

> Μια βοήθεια: 
> είμαι με vivodi(microcom 2636) 1mbps και θέλω να πάω στο conn-x (4 ή 8mbps), ποιό router να πάρω απο αυτά που έχουν στο site; (θέλω να έχει ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το pc, αλλά παράλληλα και ασύρματη σύνδεση με το laptop-ppc, γίνεται; )
> Επίσης, πόσο καιρό θα είμαι χωρίς internet λόγω μετάβασης απο vivodi σε conn-x;


Για τα bautec λένε τα καλύτερα λόγια..

----------


## Theodore41

> Με αυτό το attenuation που έχεις είναι λογικό να σου βγάζει τόσο


 Για πες τε και σε μενα τον παλιο, πως βρισκετε attenuation και λοιπες δημοκρατικες δυναμεις, γιατι εγω, μονο ταχυτητα μπορω να δω απο καποια προγραμματακια και τιποτ αλλο.
 Και κατι αλλο.
 Εχω πλεον την 8αρα. Μπηκα στο info του Speedtouch 510, που εχω και μου βγαζει 384/8128, αλλα η ταχυτητα που μετραω με τα διαφορα προγραμματα/τεστ, δεν ξεπερναει τα 2500Kbps.
 Ειναι καλα τα πραγματα, η κατι φταιει;

----------


## phenomenon

καλημερα και καλοριζικος και γω.
λοιπον εκανα προχτες αιτηση απο 1μβ σε 4 και σημερα μου ηρθε η γραμμη

έχουμε και λέμε
9:05 αλλαγή modulation απο G.992.1 σε G.992.5 και Attenuation απο 32 σε 26.5
9:15 αλλαγη modulation απο G.992.5 πάλι σε G.992.1 και attenuation απο 26.5 σε 25.5
9:45 αλλαγη modulation απο G.992.1 πάλι σε G.992.5 με attenuation 26.5

να υποθέσω οτι είναι αναποφάσιστοι????

κάτι άλλο πώς γίνεται το attenuation να πέσει απο 32 σε 26.5?εγώ είχα την εντύπωση οτι θα ανέβει κ άλλο

----------


## sexrazat

> Nα τονίσω κι εγώ την μεγάλη ηρεμία, ευγένεια, άνεση αλλά και εξυπηρέτηση που έχουν οι τηλεφωνήτριες στο 134.....  Κατατοπισμένες, γάτες στην πληροφόρηση.....


Άφησε το τηλεφωνό σου και μια φωτογραφία και θα δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει. Και μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση ότι έχεις πάγιο ΟΤΕ.

Για να σοβαρευθούμε, τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο. Δεν είναι πλέον 3ωρα αλλά 6ωρα με συμβάσεις μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας (18, 22 μήνες), κατά κανόνα επιλεγμένοι βάσει προηγούμενης εμπειρίας και με εκπαίδευση στο αντικείμενο συνήθως 2 εβδομάδων κι όχι 3-4 ωρών ή 1-2 ημερών άλλων cc

----------


## lazarefa

Πως σας φαίνεται αυτό;

----------


## parpen

Καλές οι μειώσεις , αλλά κάποτε θα πρέπει να έχουμε και αυτό που πληρώνουμε.
Εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου έχω γραμμή 1 Mbit και πολύ σπάνια έπιανα τα 800 Kbps σε download και αυτό κάποιες απίθανες στιγμές της ημέρας. Περισσότερες ήταν οι φορές που είχα λιγότερα από 200 Kbps παρά από αυτές που είχα 800+.

Ο ΟΤΕ διαφημίζει , αλλά από ουσία είμαστε κοντά στο μηδέν. Ας αφήσει λοιπόν τα 4 τα 8 και τα 24 και ας κοιτάξει το 1 Mbit να είναι περίπου 1 σταθερά και όλο το 24ωρο και μετά βλέπουμε.

Φτάνει η κοροϊδία.

Μάλιστα στην αρχή είχα για ένα μήνα 2Mbt η οποία συμπεριφερόταν χειρότερα από την 768 ενός φίλου στα 100 μέτρα παρακάτω την οποία λάμβανα από wifi. Αφού είδα και αποείδα έπειτα από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα , ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ μου πρότειναν να κάνω downgrade τη γραμμή εφόσον οι πόρτες για 1 Mbit και 768 είχαν λιγότερο traffic.

Αυτό και έκανα φυσικά.

Είναι όλοι τους απαράδεκτοι . Έκανα και έγγραφη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και μάλιστα έπειτα από 3 μήνες περίπου (όταν εκείνο το διάστημα είχαν φτιάξει τα πράγματα) ήρθε ένας λαπτοπας Οτετζής και καλά να δοκιμάσουμε τη γραμή. Τώρα του λέω τι να σε κάνω. Να ερχόσουν στην αρχή που ήμουν στα 200 Κβπσ με 2άρα γραμμή.

Βέβαια και πάλι μετά από 2-3 μήνες πέσαμε στα ίδια χάλια τα οποία συνεχίζονται και τώρα αλλά ευτυχώς μόνο 1-2 μέρες τη βδομάδα , ιδιαίτερα τις κυριακές.

Ποια 8 Μβιτ θα δώσουν οι ξεφτύλες? Να έχω 8Mbit και να πέφτω στα 200?

Ας σταθεροποιηθεί η γραμμή μου περίπου στο 1 Mbt( από 800 και πάνω τουλάχιστον σε ποσοστό 80%) και βλέπουμε μετά.

Μην ψαρώνετε με τις μειώσεις τιμών και τις προσφερόμενες ονομαστικές ταχύτητες.

Πέραν αυτού κάποτε θα πρέπει να σταματήσει και η απάτη με το upload. Να έχεις upload 256 μέχρι και τις 4άρες γραμμές. Έλεος δηλαδή....

----------


## ikonsgr

Theodore41, o χρονισμός του mοdem σου (δηλαδή αυτό που ονομάζεις ταχύτητα) δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με την ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ταχύτητα σύνδεσης και η οποία έξάρτάτια απο ένα κάρρο παραμέτρους οι περισσοτερες απο τις οποίες δεν εξαρτώνται απο σένα!Το 384/8128 που λές λοιπόν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα με την οποία επικοινωνεί το modem σου μεχρι την πορτα του dslam, απο εκεί και πέρα.. το χάος!  :Smile:  Επισης οσο μεγαλώνει ο χρονισμός του modem τόσο μικρότερο είναι και το ποσοστο της πραγματικής ταχύτητας που θα πάρεις. Το να πέρνεις 2.5μbit μέσο όρο με 8mbit χρονισμό νομίζω ότι ειναι καλά για τα ελληνικα δεδομένα...  :Smile: 

Y.γ Τελικά το wifi modem που δινει προσφορα τωρα ο οτε, αξίζει να το πάρω ή και με το 530v6 που έχω, είμαι οκ? Ασυρματο δεν μ'ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## l_satsok

> Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 1Mbps, 2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps, 24Mbps.


απο σημερα και στην Κερκυρα.

στο χωριο μου ομως μονο μεχρι 2,φτουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## sexrazat

> Βρε παιδια, εμενα μολις τωρα μου ηρθε ο λογαριασμος με Conn-x talk και onDSL Home. Κανονικα πρεπει να μου ερθει 96.76  . To προβλημα είναι οτι πληρώνω + 23.6 ευρώ  τα οποία προέρχονται από δυο πράγματα:
> 1) Αστικές κλήσεις
> 2) Προς Αλλα Σταθερα Δίκτυα
> 
> WTF ??? 
> Γνωριζω οτι το Connx Talk του ΟΤΕ (το οποιο το εχω 24/24 ωρες) ισχύει μόνο για κλήσεις προς δίκτυα που έχουν ΟΤΕ. Προφανώς εγω, πήρα τηλεφωνα τα οποια είχαν φύγει απο τον ΟΤΕ και ανοικαν σε ιδιοκτητα. Αυτα είναι το (1) "Αστικες κλήσεις" ;;;   Αν ναι, τότε το (2) τι είναι ;
> 
> btw:Υπάρχει τρόπο να γνωρίζω αν καποιο τηλέφωνο δεν ανοικει στον ΟΤΕ ;


Εξαρτάται πότε ενεργοποιήθηκε το talk (ρώτα το 134) και σε πιο διάστημα αναφέρεται ο λογαριασμός. Αν είναι ο πρώτος έχει προπληρωμένο και το επόμενο 2μηνο.

 Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθεις αν κάποιο τηλ. είναι εντός δικτύου ΟΤΕ. Μάζεψε τα 5-6 τηλ. που καλείς συχνότερα και ρώτα το 134 ή κοίτα την ανάλυση του λογαριασμού. Αν δεν έχεις ζήτα από το κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## LOUKAS32

καλημερα, εγω φαινομαι στο συστημα του ΟΤΕ S6 αλλα το απλο μοδεμακι μου δεν συχρονιζει πανω απο τα 2mpbs...καμια εξηγηση παιδια? μηπως θελει ΤΟ adsl +2 μοδεμ?

----------


## sexrazat

> Τελικά αυτό δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει (σύμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ).
> 
> Πήγα από ένα κατάστημα ΟΤΕ (Σταδίου 15) και μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να έχω διακοπή υπηρεσίας για 4-5 μέρες κατά τη μετάβαση, και να πάρει άλλες 10 για την ενεργοποίηση της ADSL, αφού έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το voice. Δηλαδή όταν κάνει κανείς μετάβαση από Full LLU σε ΟΤΕ μπορεί να μείνει χωρίς ίντερνετ για 15 εργάσιμες.
> 
> Τους ρώτησα μήπως αυτά είναι τα θεωρητικά μέγιστα που τους δίνει περιθώριο ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ και μήπως στην πράξη το κάνουν πιο γρήγορα αλλά μου είπαν όχι, είναι πολύ πιθανό να πάρει τόσο.
> 
> Ήταν κατηγορηματικοί, ότι για μεταφορά από Full LLU σε ΟΤΕ με διατήρηση αριθμού, δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν διακοπή υπηρεσίας ίντερνετ λιγότερο από 15 εργάσιμες. Γι' αυτό προσέξτε όσοι σκοπεύετε να το κάνετε, μήπως βολεύει να βάλετε καινούργια γραμμή αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει να διατηρήσετε το νούμερο. Το κόστος της νέας γραμμής (35 ευρώ) μάλλον το επιβαρυνόμαστε και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Μόνον αν κάτι πάει στραβά στην ενημέρωση των πληροφοριακών συστημάτων υπάρχει τέτοια πιθανότητα. Μαζί με την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για φορητότητα ζητάς και Adsl και όταν λειτουργήσει το τηλ. γίνεται πολύ σύντομα και η κατασκευή του adsl

----------


## dimis04

btw:Υπάρχει τρόπο να γνωρίζω αν καποιο τηλέφωνο δεν ανοικει στον ΟΤΕ ;


Μπές στο http://www.whitepages.gr/index.asp και γράψε το τηλ.
Αν σου βγάλει όνομα είναι στον οτε αν οχι είναι σε άλλο δίκτυο.

----------


## karetsos

> καλημερα, εγω φαινομαι στο συστημα του ΟΤΕ S6 αλλα το απλο μοδεμακι μου δεν συχρονιζει πανω απο τα 2mpbs...καμια εξηγηση παιδια? μηπως θελει ΤΟ adsl +2 μοδεμ?


προφανώς

----------


## LOUKAS32

> προφανώς


τα απλα μοδεμ δεν πανε εως 8μβπς?

εχο και το μοδεμ της πιρελλι ΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜ και δεν συχρονιζει, μηπως να παρω τις βλαβες ρε παιδεια? γιναν ι διακοπες ΑΔΣΛ χτες βραδυ κανονικα φαινομαι Σ6 στο οτετν.γρ αλλα τιποτα....

........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 added 5 Minutes and 27 Seconds later........




> τα απλα μοδεμ δεν πανε εως 8μβπς?
> 
> εχο και το μοδεμ της πιρελλι ΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜ και δεν συχρονιζει, μηπως να παρω τις βλαβες ρε παιδεια? γιναν ι διακοπες ΑΔΣΛ χτες βραδυ κανονικα φαινομαι Σ6 στο οτετν.γρ αλλα τιποτα....


πηρελλι δειχνει συχρονισμο στα 2048....να παρω βλαβες παιδια?




Configured


Current

Line Status


---


SHOWTIME

Link Type


Automatic


G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path

    * [Go Top]

# Data Rate:

Stream Type


Actual Data Rate

Up Stream


253 (Kbps.)

Down Stream


2045 (Kbps.)

    * [Go Top]

# Operation Data / Defect Indication:

Operation Data


Upstream


Downstream

Noise Margin


35 dB


31 dB

Attenuation


17 dB


36 dB

----------


## mamep

> καλημερα, εγω φαινομαι στο συστημα του ΟΤΕ S6 αλλα το απλο μοδεμακι μου δεν συχρονιζει πανω απο τα 2mpbs...καμια εξηγηση παιδια? μηπως θελει ΤΟ adsl +2 μοδεμ?


Restart ???

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Restart ???


ρεσταρτ απλο εκανα, ρεσετ μοδεμ εκανα.....ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!!

----------


## Papados

> btw:Υπάρχει τρόπο να γνωρίζω αν καποιο τηλέφωνο δεν ανοικει στον ΟΤΕ ;
> 
> 
> Μπές στο http://www.whitepages.gr/index.asp και γράψε το τηλ.
> Αν σου βγάλει όνομα είναι στον οτε αν οχι είναι σε άλλο δίκτυο.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό.
Είμαι σε ιδιόκτητο και με βγάζει κανονικα στο whitepages του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Simon Georgiou

Γεια σας παιδια...
Εκανα και εγω την αιτηση για αναβαθμιση απο 2mbit σε 8...Εχω καποιες αποριες και θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας.
Εχω ενα linksys wag354g και το εχω ρυθμισμενο PPPoA με LLc...Πρεπει να το αλλαξω σε PPPoE??
Επισης προσεξα εχθες οτι το attenuation μου ανεβηκε απο 30 στα 44,δηλαδη σχεδον οριακα πιανω την 8αρα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση με την αναβαθμιση να μου αλλαξουν και Dslam?
Τελος, ειπαν θα μου στειλουν και δωρο ενα ρουτερακι,μαλλον το baudtek...Ειναι καλυτερο αυτο απο το Linksys?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων και συγνωμη αν βγαινω off topic.

----------


## nasma

> Καλές οι μειώσεις , αλλά κάποτε θα πρέπει να έχουμε και αυτό που πληρώνουμε.
> Εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου έχω γραμμή 1 Mbit και πολύ σπάνια έπιανα τα 800 Kbps σε download και αυτό κάποιες απίθανες στιγμές της ημέρας. Περισσότερες ήταν οι φορές που είχα λιγότερα από 200 Kbps παρά από αυτές που είχα 800+....



πανω σε αυτο το θεμα ειχα αναφερθει και εγω και ειχα προτεινει να ρωταει και να ενημερωνεται ο εκαστοτε ενδιαφερομενος για το ποσο ευρος τελικα θα φτανει σε αυτον ΠΡΙΝ κανει την οποια αιτηση στον παροχο που επιθυμει. το προτεινα αυτο σε γενικο επιπεδο και με πληροφορησαν οτι ειναι ουτοπικο και μαλλον θα συμφωνησω γιατι πηρα τηλεφωνο να δω πώς μου την ειχαν μετρησει εμενα και η απαντηση ηταν οτι ειναι εφικτο μονο σε οσους εχουν full LLU (δηλαδη ειναι στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο του παροχου). ωραια, απορια τωρα, στην περιπτωση του ΟΤΕ που ειναι δικο του το δικτυο, αυτη η μετρηση δεν ειναι και παλι εφικτη?? δηλαδη οχι σε συλλογικο επιπεδο αλλα σε ατομικο επιπεδο ενημερωσης  
αν λοιπον ειναι εφικτη καιρος ειναι να αρχισουμε ως καταναλωτες να ενημερωνομαστε πρωτα πριν προβουμε σε οποιαδηποτε αγορα. ετσι πιστευω 8α μειω8ει και η ασυδοσια απο τους παροχους που αλλα μας υποσχονται και αλλα παιρνουμε.

εδω εχουμε φτασει σε επιπεδα να λεει ο κοσμος πραγματα του στυλ "Το να πέρνεις 2.5μbit μέσο όρο με 8mbit χρονισμό νομίζω ότι ειναι καλά για τα ελληνικα δεδομένα... " (ikonsgr)
αν ετσι μας εχουν φτασει να σκεφτομαστε και να το αποδεχομαστε τοτε δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω. αν απο την αλλη δεν συμφωνειτε με τετοιες συγκαταβατικες αποψεις θα επιθυμουσα απο οσους γνωριζουν να προτεινουν τροπο δρασης να σταματησει η κοροιδια απεναντι μας. δηλαδη να φτασουμε στο σημειο να σου λενε θα παρεις τοσο και τοσο να ειναι και μαλιστα αξιοποιησιμο (οχι απλα τιμη συγχρονισμου του router)

----------


## dslakiass

Τώρα έχω 2Mbit σύνδεση. Τα στατιστικά από το sagem 800 δείχνουν:
  Margin up:7db
  Margin down:30-31db
  Attenuation:32-33db (δεν λέει για up i down ,φαντάζομαι είναι το down)

  Τί προτείνεται να βάλω 8αρα ι 24αρα? Σκέφτομαι να βάλω 24 και αν δω ότι δεν την παλεύει να πάω σε 8 μετά.(Από http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php μου λέει 14μβιτ περίπου.Αν κλειδώνω στα 10-12 + περισσότερο upload θα πάω για 24).

Υ.Σ Τώρα έχω κιτ της οτενετ που έγινε αορίστου.Αν πάω σε connx θα χάσω την πόρτα?Θα γίνει
διακοπή της γραμμής μου(εκτός εκείνης της μέρας που θα γίνει ι αναβάθμηση)?
Η οτενετ σήμερα ανανέωσε τις τιμές της αλλά μου είπαν ότι δεν θα δίνουν 24. Μόνο μέχρι 8.

Υ.Σ 2 .Πήρα τηλ 1242,τοπικό οτε και διάφορους άλλους για να πάρω μια επίσημη απάντηση στα πόσα μβιτ πιστεύουν ότι θα κλειδώσω στα 24 αλλά δεν ήξεραν.Στο 1242 μου είπαν μα ο οτε δεν δίνει 24αρα, μάλλον από το νέο έτος:P

----------


## jimmy81

> τι 10 εργάσιμες ρε παιδιά... 10 ώρες κάναν εμένα... τώρα κοίταζα τα logs του ρούτερ!!
> εκλεισε πρωι πρωι τελικά και άνοιξε μετά στα 8!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: D_J_V added 8 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........
> 
> Λοιπόν ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!
> ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Το κέντρο ΝΕΑΣ ΚΗΦΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ 24άρα!! 
> Μέχρι 8 πάει γιατι προφανώς είναι απο τα ΠΑΛΙΑ κέντρα... 
> *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit, 2Mbit, 4Mbit, 8Mbit
> ...


Για εμένα που κοίταξα απο *conn-x.gr* μου βγάζει:

*Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit,  2Mbit, 4Mbit, 8Mbit
Παρακαλούμε συνεχίστε την παραγγελία σας.*
                      Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 19/12/2007 11:00:16 μμ                 

Ενώ από *oteshop.gr*:

*Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 1Mbps,  2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps, 24Mbps.* 
Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 19/12/2007 11:00:16 μμ
Πάω να πάρω τηλ 134 να δω τι ισχύει...

----------


## sexrazat

> Παιδια έχω να σας αναγγείλω ότι έχω ήδη την 24/1mbit!  
> 
> Το μεσημέρι πήρα τηλ το 134 και τους ζήτησα να μου το αλλάξουν και μου είπαν εντάξει και ότι σε 7-10 ημέρες θα γίνει. Όμως μόλις πριν 20 λεπτά μου το αλλάξαν! Απίστευτο έτσι; 
> 
> Τελικά τον ΟΤΕ τον παραδέχομαι ότι έχει πια την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση από όλους, το καλό να λέγεται.
> 
> ΥΓ. Βέβαια κλειδώνω "μόλις" στα 8466/858 Kbps, αλλά πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου κάπου, θα το ψάξω πάντως.


Πρέπει να σε αναβαθμίσει και η Otenet.

........Auto merged post: sexrazat added 2 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........




> οντως απιστευτο και εντυπωσιακο 
> 
> αν και δυσκολευομαι θα το πω ...αυτη τη φορα το μπραβο του αξιζει


Σελιδα 125. Ο φίλος guzel έγραψε καλό λόγο για τον ΟΤΕ. Πρόκειται για συλλεκτική καταχώρηση που σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα θα έχει μεγάλη αξία. Καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Για εμένα που κοίταξα απο *conn-x.gr* μου βγάζει:
> 
> *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit,  2Mbit, 4Mbit, 8Mbit
> Παρακαλούμε συνεχίστε την παραγγελία σας.*
>                       Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 19/12/2007 11:00:16 μμ                 
> 
> Ενώ από *oteshop.gr*:
> 
> *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 1Mbps,  2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps, 24Mbps.* 
> ...


και τα 2 σαιτ ισχυουν απλος η διαφορα ειναι οτι στο σαιτ του connx δεν εχουν κανει ακομη την αναβαθμιση στο dsl wizzard.

----------


## shaq141a

Ντροπή στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για τις γελοιοτητες που κάνει με το ondsl kit. Ντροπή τους.

----------


## alfagamma

:Thinking: 
Γιατι μου κλειδωνει ΜΟΝΟ τοσο, αφου με βαση http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php μου βγαζει 15+?

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω δεν το λεω γιατι με πολυ νοιαζει απλα μηπως εχει καποιο προβλημα η γραμμη μου.

----------


## MNP-10

Ε ολο και κατι θα χει. Ψαξε λιγο τα καλωδια. Το atten ειναι για καλυτερες ταχυτητες.

Υπ'οψην οτι το θρεντ για τα κλειδωματα, τις ταχυτητες κτλ ειναι αλλου.

----------


## D_J_V

Δεδομένου οτι το 768 καταργήθηκε, ΜΑΛΛΟΝ είναι λάθος η σελίδα του conn-x !!!

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Για εμένα που κοίταξα απο *conn-x.gr* μου βγάζει:
> 
> *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 768Kbps, 1Mbit,  2Mbit, 4Mbit, 8Mbit
> Παρακαλούμε συνεχίστε την παραγγελία σας.*
>                       Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 19/12/2007 11:00:16 μμ                 
> 
> Ενώ από *oteshop.gr*:
> 
> *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 1Mbps,  2Mbps, 4Mbps, 8Mbps, 24Mbps.* 
> ...


Και μένα βγάζει οτι στην Αγία Παρασκευή υπάρχει μέχρι 2Mbps...έλα όμως που έχω 8Mbps :Thinking:

----------


## alfagamma

> Ε ολο και κατι θα χει. Ψαξε λιγο τα καλωδια. Το atten ειναι για καλυτερες ταχυτητες.
> 
> Υπ'οψην οτι το θρεντ για τα κλειδωματα, τις ταχυτητες κτλ ειναι αλλου.


Αυτο πιστευω και εγω... το θεμα ειναι να ψαξω την γραμμη την δικια μου η πρεπει να το δει ο ΟΤΕ μεχρι το καφαο? :Thinking: 

Δηλαδη απο που να αρχισω?

----------


## jimmy81

HELP SOS SOS SOS

Πήρα τηλ και έκλεισα 4mbit
Να πάρω το δώρο με το ασύρματο ρουτερ ή την κάμερα με τα ακουστικά?
Ρουτερ *δεν* ξέρουν ποιο θα μου στείλουν - επίσης σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μόνος μου το Linksys WAG200G-EU. Θα είναι καλύτερο από αυτό που θα μου στείλουν?
Θα με καλέσουν σε 10 λεπτά να τους πω.........  :Thinking:

----------


## nikgr

alfagamma μην πιστεύεις το calculator.
Βλακείες λέει.

Με 30αρι attenuation να ευχαριστάς που κλειδώνεις και στα 11,5.
Αν έβαζε ο ΟΤΕ το κατώτατο όριο του Noise Margin στα 11 όπως κάνει η HOL θα κλείδωνες ακόμα χαμηλότερα.

Εγώ με μόλις 18αρι attenuation να φανταστείς και κλειδώνω στα 18mbps, ενώ με βάση το calculator έπρεπε να κλειδώνω στα 21mbps.

Πάντως η otenet μου φαίνεται ότι θέλει να βγάλει τα μάτια της...
Πιστεύω ότι δε θα ξαναπατήσει το πόδι του άνθρωπος στα πακέτα ondsl kit, όταν στους ίδιους τους πελάτες της βάζει υποχρεωτική παραμονή στην ταχύτητα για τους μήνες που προπλήρωσαν,πέναλτυ σε όσους θέλουν να το κόψουν, και μη υποστήριξη της 24αρας, ενώ στους connexαδες δίνει τη δυνατότητα να πάνε κατευθείαν στην 24αρα ταχύτητα, χωρίς πέναλτυ και χωρίς να χάσουν κάποιο μέρος απ' τη συνδρομή τους.

edit:
jimmy81 να πάρεις το router αν δεν έχεις κάποιο άλλο adsl2+ router.
Απ' το Linksys που θες να αγορασεις σίγουρα καλύτερο θα είναι...
Μην πας και ζητήσεις τα χαζοακουστικά με τη χαζοκάμερα.

----------


## ikonsgr

> εδω εχουμε φτασει σε επιπεδα να λεει ο κοσμος πραγματα του στυλ "Το να πέρνεις 2.5μbit μέσο όρο με 8mbit χρονισμό νομίζω ότι ειναι καλά για τα ελληνικα δεδομένα... " (ikonsgr)
> αν ετσι μας εχουν φτασει να σκεφτομαστε και να το αποδεχομαστε τοτε δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω. αν απο την αλλη δεν συμφωνειτε με τετοιες συγκαταβατικες αποψεις θα επιθυμουσα απο οσους γνωριζουν να προτεινουν τροπο δρασης να σταματησει η κοροιδια απεναντι μας. δηλαδη να φτασουμε στο σημειο να σου λενε θα παρεις τοσο και τοσο να ειναι και μαλιστα αξιοποιησιμο (οχι απλα τιμη συγχρονισμου του router)


 Φίλε μου κι'έγω μαζί σου είμαι και τα ιδια λέω έδω και χρόνια, αλλά δυστηχώς αυτό που έγραψα είναι μία πραγματικότητα.Αυτό ΣΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δεν σημαινει ότι την αποδέχομαι! 
Θεωρώ πάντως ότι, απο τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει εγύηση ταχύτητας στις adsl στην ελλάδα (γι'αυτό έχουν τις μισθωμένες και τις χρεώνουν σε εξωφρενικές τιμες....)  είναι πολύ δύσκολο να προσδιορίσεις αυτο που λέμε "μέση ΠΡΓΑΜΤΙΚΗ ταχύτητα". Αυτό που θα πρέπει να γίνει κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι να υποχρεωθούν ΟΛΟΙ οι πάροχοι να αναγράφουν ΠΑΝΤΟΥ τη λέξη ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΗ με bold και κεφαλαία ΠΡΙΝ την λέξη ταχύτητα ενώ ταυτόχρνα να ενημερωθεί ο κοσμος σε ευρεία κλιμακα ότι η "ταχύτητα του Internet" δεν έχει σχέση με την ονομαστική παρα μόνο αποτελεί μία ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ της ΕΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ!


Υ.γ. μόλις έκανα αίτηση για connex-2048/256 (από 1024/256) και οχι για 8mbit ή 24mbit.  Ακριβώς διότι δεν δεχομαι και δεν αποδέχομαι να πληρώνω ακόμα και αυτά τα 6-7 euro παραπάνω για να πάρω "4πλάσια" ταχύτητα στα χαρτιά και 1,5Χ-2Χ το πολύ, στη πράξη...

----------


## alfagamma

> alfagamma μην πιστεύεις το calculator.
> Βλακείες λέει.
> 
> Με 30αρι attenuation να ευχαριστάς που κλειδώνεις και στα 11,5.
> Αν έβαζε ο ΟΤΕ το κατώτατο όριο του Noise Margin στα 11 όπως κάνει η HOL θα κλείδωνες ακόμα χαμηλότερα.
> 
> Εγώ με μόλις 18αρι attenuation να φανταστείς και κλειδώνω στα 18mbps, ενώ με βάση το calculator έπρεπε να κλειδώνω στα 21mbps.
> 
> Πάντως η otenet μου φαίνεται ότι θέλει να βγάλει τα μάτια της...
> Πιστεύω ότι δε θα ξαναπατήσει το πόδι του άνθρωπος στα πακέτα ondsl kit, όταν στους ίδιους τους πελάτες της βάζει υποχρεωτική παραμονή στην ταχύτητα για τους μήνες που προπλήρωσαν,πέναλτυ σε όσους θέλουν να το κόψουν, και μη υποστήριξη της 24αρας, ενώ στους connexαδες δίνει τη δυνατότητα να πάνε κατευθείαν στην 24αρα ταχύτητα, χωρίς πέναλτυ και χωρίς να χάσουν κάποιο μέρος απ' τη συνδρομή τους.



Δηλαδη να μην ταλαιπωρηθω με ψαξιμο?

Οσο για την οτενετ... 3 φορες εστειλε  απο 134 για την αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας αλλα αυτοι κοιμουντε :Thumb down:  ... ειμαι ακομα στα 4 :Thinking: . Οποτε το κακο εκει ειναι γενικο...


Αληθεια τι ειναι καλυτερο ? ΡΡΟ Ε η ΡΡΟ Α?

----------


## Strogg

> HELP SOS SOS SOS
> 
> Πήρα τηλ και έκλεισα 4mbit
> Να πάρω το δώρο με το ασύρματο ρουτερ ή την κάμερα με τα ακουστικά?
> Ρουτερ *δεν* ξέρουν ποιο θα μου στείλουν - επίσης σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μόνος μου το Linksys WAG200G-EU. Θα είναι καλύτερο από αυτό που θα μου στείλουν?
> Θα με καλέσουν σε 10 λεπτά να τους πω.........


Eγώ αγόρασα το Linksys προχθές και είμαι κατευχαριστημένος, έχει πολλές ρυθμίσεις που μπορείς να θες να κάνεις.... 'Eνα ωραίο review θα βρεις εδώ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## jimmy81

> Eγώ αγόρασα το Linksys προχθές και είμαι κατευχαριστημένος, έχει πολλές ρυθμίσεις που μπορείς να θες να κάνεις.... 'Eνα ωραίο review θα βρεις εδώ...


Thanks! :One thumb up:  Μιλούσα live τη στιγμή που ποσταρες και διάλεξα την κάμερα.. οπότε θα πάω για το Linksys μόνος μου.  :Wink:

----------


## ikonsgr

> Αληθεια τι ειναι καλυτερο ? ΡΡΟ Ε η ΡΡΟ Α?


PPοA λόγω μικρότερου overhead!  :Wink:

----------


## rho

Όποιος επισκεφτεί την *σελίδα της OTENET* θα δει ότι με μικρά γράμματα χαμηλά υπάρχει η εξής σημείωση : 




> * Για την περίοδο της προσφοράς *από 20/12/2007 έως και 10/01/2008* δεν θα διατίθενται τα πακέτα OTENET OnDSL Kit *768* & OTENET OnDSL Kit Wireless *768*.


Οι δε τιμές για 768 και 1024 εμφανίζονται ίδιες (16,50 έουρος)

----------


## alfagamma

> PPοA λόγω μικρότερου overhead!


Να'σαι καλα ευχαριστω.

----------


## ikonsgr

Τα δώρα ισχύουν μόνο για καινουριους πελάτες τελικά, αν εισαι ήδη στον οτε δεν έχει δώρο...  :Sad:  Tουλάχιστον περνουμε τις καινουριες τιμές!  :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

Ακόμη στα 768 είμαι...

Άντε βρεεεεε!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## shaq141a

> Πάντως η otenet μου φαίνεται ότι θέλει να βγάλει τα μάτια της...
> Πιστεύω ότι δε θα ξαναπατήσει το πόδι του άνθρωπος στα πακέτα ondsl kit, όταν στους ίδιους τους πελάτες της βάζει υποχρεωτική παραμονή στην ταχύτητα για τους μήνες που προπλήρωσαν,πέναλτυ σε όσους θέλουν να το κόψουν, και μη υποστήριξη της 24αρας, ενώ στους connexαδες δίνει τη δυνατότητα να πάνε κατευθείαν στην 24αρα ταχύτητα, χωρίς πέναλτυ και χωρίς να χάσουν κάποιο μέρος απ' τη συνδρομή τους.


Μα δεν πάνε καλά. Πραγματικά. Κάτι πρέπει να πίνουν εκεί :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:

----------


## stred

Λοιπόν το είχα ΡΡΡoE/LLC και ενώ η γραμμή ηταν κανονικά UP δεν έπαιρνε IP απο την οτενετ για 8 ώρες περίπου.. έκανα διάφορα ρεσταρτ αλλά τπτ και την ώρα που ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω τηλ. να δω τι συμβαίνει μου έρχεται και το γυρίζω σε PPPoA/VC και δούλεψε κανονικά! περίεργα πράγματα..

Υ.Γ. πάντως 2 μέρες τώρα τα τορρεντς δεν τα αντέχει, αυτή τη συμπεριφορά μου έχει δείξει.. σχέψου να μπούνε και όλοι οι 24αρηδες..

----------


## kmpatra

> Λοιπόν το είχα ΡΡΡoE/LLC και ενώ η γραμμή ηταν κανονικά UP δεν έπαιρνε IP απο την οτενετ για 8 ώρες περίπου.. έκανα διάφορα ρεσταρτ αλλά τπτ και την ώρα που ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω τηλ. να δω τι συμβαίνει μου έρχεται και το γυρίζω σε PPPoA/VC και δούλεψε κανονικά! περίεργα πράγματα..
> 
> Υ.Γ. πάντως 2 μέρες τώρα τα τορρεντς δεν τα αντέχει, αυτή τη συμπεριφορά μου έχει δείξει.. σχέψου να μπούνε και όλοι οι 24αρηδες..


Μα ολες οι συνδεσεις παιζουν με PPPoA/VC.Φυσιολογικό να μην παιρνεις ΙΡ με το αλλο.Το LLC δεν το δουλευει ο ΟΤΕ. (αν εξαιρέσεις το πακέτο conn-x school)  :Wink:

----------


## hercules_j

> Ακόμη στα 768 είμαι...
> 
> Άντε βρεεεεε!!!


θα πάρει μεχρι 2 βδομάδες, ειδικά στις 768 γιατί ειναι πολλές.

----------


## D_J_V

> Αυτο πιστευω και εγω... το θεμα ειναι να ψαξω την γραμμη την δικια μου η πρεπει να το δει ο ΟΤΕ μεχρι το καφαο?
> 
> Δηλαδη απο που να αρχισω?


Δοκίμασε με κανα άλλο ρουτεράκι για το sagem δε με τρελαίνει!!  :Thumb down:

----------


## kyriakos7

εγω σημερα εκανα την αιτηση για την 24αρα!!!  :Yahooooo: 
πηρα και δωρο ενα ρουτερ!

----------


## lamesaint

τα 4mbit ADSL δεν είναι ? 
θέλω να πώ δεν θες ADSL2+ για 4mbit

----------


## hercules_j

παίδες μια ερωτηση,
το 8Μ ειναι απλό ADSL ενω το 24Μ ειναι ADSL+2
από ποιά ταχυτητα και πάνω γινεται adsl+2

----------


## kyriakos7

απο 8 και πανω, οχι το 8 ομως, ειναι adsl2+ ...

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν είναι θέμα ταχύτητας μόνο. Είναι δυνατό να κλειδώνεις σε adsl2+ ακόμα και στα 768.

----------


## ikonsgr

Αν και το adsl πιάνει θεωριτικά μέχρι 8mbit νομίζω ότι από 8άρα και πάνω θέλεις adsl2+. Δηλαδή άν εχετε παλιο Modem adsl μόνο,πρακτικά μεχρι την 4αρα μπορείτε να έχετε,για 8αρα δύσκολο νομιζω...

----------


## Talos82

Ε τώρα αμα δεν είναι 8 και είναι 7,2 δεν τρέχει και τίποτα  :Wink: 
Πολύ δύσκολα θα αποχωριστώ το 9106..

----------


## SpartanX

Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα αίτηση για τη 24άρα και εγώ  :One thumb up:  Ο υπάλληλος στη γραμμή μου είπε οτι θέλει 10 με 12 μέρες για να γίνει η αλλαγή ... τόσο πολύ θέλει ; Μήπως είναι λόγω εορτών ; Πάντως όπως και να έχει, πολύ καλό χριστουγεννίατικο δώρο μας έκανε ο ΟΤΕ  :Cool:

----------


## D_J_V

> Ε τώρα αμα δεν είναι 8 και είναι 7,2 δεν τρέχει και τίποτα 
> Πολύ δύσκολα θα αποχωριστώ το 9106..


Εμένα παίζει ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ με την 8άρα, κλειδώενι full up/down
Απλά εσυ βλέπω οτι έχεις πολύ ATT και δε ξέρω τι θα γίνει... 
πιο πάνω δε πάς πάντως καλά... :Sad:

----------


## nikgr

Ρε παιδιά μη γράφετε ό,τι σας κατέβει...
Μια χαρά υποστηρίζεται η 8αρα απ' τα απλά adsl modems...

Tί σημασία δηλαδή αμα σε βάλουν σε adsl2+ dslam?
Ποιός το είπε ότι πάνω απο 4αρα θες adsl2+ modem? 
Έτσι... δόγμα?!

Απλά θα δουλεψει σε GDMT mode.
Mια χαρά δουλεύει το αρχαίο USR9106 μέχρι και τα 12mbps.

----------


## Iannis

Πηρα τηλ το 134 και σε 3 μερες μου ειπαν θα γινει αναβάθμιση απο 8 σε 24.
Απο τα 38 ευρω θα πεσω στα 29 "μη εναλλακτικά"   :One thumb up: 

...αντε αρκετα τους ανεχτικαμε μερικούς

----------


## ikonsgr

> Ρε παιδιά μη γράφετε ό,τι σας κατέβει...
> Μια χαρά υποστηρίζεται η 8αρα απ' τα απλά adsl modems...
> 
> Tί σημασία δηλαδή αμα σε βάλουν σε adsl2+ dslam?
> Ποιός το είπε ότι πάνω απο 4αρα θες adsl2+ modem? 
> Έτσι... δόγμα?!
> 
> Απλά θα δουλεψει σε GDMT mode.
> Mια χαρά δουλεύει το αρχαίο USR9106 μέχρι και τα 12mbps.


Ποιος μίλησε για δογμα ρε συ? Διαβασε καλύτερα αυτό που γράφω! Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα 8mbit φτανουν στα όρια της μέγιστης ταχυτητας που υποστηρίζει το adsl, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχεις γραμμη "καμπάνα" και να είσαι και κοντα στο κέντρο για να τα πιάσεις! Ειναι ακριβώς το ιδιο πράγμα με το να μπορείς να χρονίσεις  με adsl2+ στα 23-24mbit!  :Wink: 

Y.γ Από εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9971 το Modem σου φαινεται να υποστηριζει max download Μέχρι 8mibt(που είναι και το μέγιστο για adsl) τωρα πως στο δικό σου πιάνεις 12mbit, δηλαδή πάνω από τα μέγιστα που σου προσφέρει το adsl μόνο έσυ το ξέρεις! :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> 




Off Topic


		Η sig σου παλικάρι ειναι όλα τα λεφτά   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## murderer

εμεις στην καλαματα ακομα θα περιμενουμε να δουμε adsl+2. Μεγιστο 2048 εχει, και κανεις DOWNLOAD με 150 kb/sec. Αντε σαββατοκυριακα να πιανει 200 και πανω kb/sec. Κρίμα  :Crying:  Να δούμε ποτε θα ερθουν τα ιδιοκτητα...... Ενα δεν μπορω να καταλάβω, ο οτε στην καλαματα δεν μπορει να βαλει ανω το 2048????? Επειδη οι αλλες εταιριες θα αργησουν να βαλουν τα κυκλωματα θελει να μας τα παρει με το παραπανω για 2048...... Δεν μπορει στην αθηνα με 24 mbps να πληρώνεις 25 ευρω που στην ιδια τιμή πληρώνουμε για 2048. Ελεος arus......

----------


## pkdan

Έκανα αναβάθμιση από 4 σε 8 , η γραμμή έγινε 8 αλλά η οτενετ με έχει ακόμα στα 4
Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω μόνοs μου την ενεργοποίηση όπως την πρώτη φορά η το κάνουν αυτοί
Στο my.otenet λεει αναμένετε ενεργοποίηση

*Άκυρο*
Μόλις ξαναμπήκα και πλέον είναι S5  :Clap:

----------


## stud1118

> Να προτιμάς PPPoA με την προϋπόθεση ότι στο router θα ορίσεις το MTU σε 1462 bytes.
> 
> Εδώ θα βρεις μια πολύ καλή εξήγηση.


Τα 24 Mbps στις μεγάλες πόλεις, θα τα δίνει ο ΟΤΕ μέσα από τα IP DSLAM, και θα καταναλώνεις πόρους του DSLAM για να γίνει convert το PPPoA σε PPPoE. Ισως να συμφέρει να βάζουμε απυθείας PPPoE ώστε να μην μπουκώνει το DSLAM. Πάντως τα IP DSLAM υποστηρίζουν autosensing οπότε μπορούν οι συνδρομητές ΟΤΕ να μεταπηδάνε από PPPoA σε PPPOE όποτε θέλουν.

----------


## Talos82

> Y.γ Από εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9971 το Modem σου φαινεται να υποστηριζει max download Μέχρι 8mibt(που είναι και το μέγιστο για adsl) τωρα πως στο δικό σου πιάνεις 12mbit, δηλαδή πάνω από τα μέγιστα που σου προσφέρει το adsl μόνο έσυ το ξέρεις!


Λειτουργώντας σε adsl2 (όχι adsl2+), το οποίο θεωρητικά υποστηρίζεται. Στην πράξη δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.

Έχει κανείς με 24άρα 9106, να μας πει αν τα πιάνει τελικά τα 12?

----------


## Caruso

Φίλε pkdan πότε ΄΄εκανες αιτηση για αναβάθμιση γιατί΄ κι εγώ ΄έκανα αίτηση πριν 2 μέρες απο 4 σε 8 κι ακόμα η γραμμή δεν εχει αναβαθμιστεί

----------


## No-Name

OTEnet σε πακέτα ondsl Kit/ondsl Bundle

1Mbps 16.50/Μήνα
2Mbps 19.50/Μήνα
4Mbps 22.50/Μήνα
8Mbps 26.90/Μήνα

24Mbps δεν δίνει όποιος θέλει πάει σε conn-x

Oι τιμές ειναι με ΦΠΑ

----------


## shaq141a

> OTEnet σε πακέτα ondsl Kit/ondsl Bundle
> 
> 1Mbps 16.50/Μήνα
> 2Mbps 19.50/Μήνα
> 4Mbps 22.50/Μήνα
> 8Mbps 26.90/Μήνα
> 
> 24Mbps δεν δίνει όποιος θέλει πάει σε conn-x
> 
> Oι τιμές ειναι με ΦΠΑ


Εμάς με δέσμευση δεν μας αφηνει να φύγουμε  :Thumb down:

----------


## kmpatra

> εμεις στην καλαματα ακομα θα περιμενουμε να δουμε adsl+2. Μεγιστο 2048 εχει, και κανεις DOWNLOAD με 150 kb/sec. Αντε σαββατοκυριακα να πιανει 200 και πανω kb/sec. Κρίμα  Να δούμε ποτε θα ερθουν τα ιδιοκτητα...... Ενα δεν μπορω να καταλάβω, ο οτε στην καλαματα δεν μπορει να βαλει ανω το 2048????? Επειδη οι αλλες εταιριες θα αργησουν να βαλουν τα κυκλωματα θελει να μας τα παρει με το παραπανω για 2048...... Δεν μπορει στην αθηνα με 24 mbps να πληρώνεις 25 ευρω που στην ιδια τιμή πληρώνουμε για 2048. Ελεος arus......




Off Topic


		H Καλαμάτα δεν εχει ιδιοκτητο Lannet?Kαι μια που τη θυμηθηκα για δειτε τι προσφορα έβγαλε! :Laughing:

----------


## riddle3

> Λειτουργώντας σε adsl2 (όχι adsl2+), το οποίο θεωρητικά υποστηρίζεται. Στην πράξη δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.
> 
> Έχει κανείς με 24άρα 9106, να μας πει αν τα πιάνει τελικά τα 12?


Θα το τεστάρω μόλις με ενεργοποιήσουν.Από χθες το πρωί έκανα την αίτηση και περιμένω.Είμαι με το 9105 αυτή τη στιγμή και χωρίς να έχω "μπει" στο adsl2+ dslam δείχνει attainable rate 9700 , οπότε ελπίζω για 12αρι στο καινούργιο.

----------


## MaRkUs_

> OTEnet σε πακέτα ondsl Kit/ondsl Bundle
> 
> 1Mbps 16.50/Μήνα
> 2Mbps 19.50/Μήνα
> 4Mbps 22.50/Μήνα
> 8Mbps 26.90/Μήνα
> 
> 24Mbps δεν δίνει όποιος θέλει πάει σε conn-x
> 
> Oι τιμές ειναι με ΦΠΑ


εγώ πάντος που πήρα το πρωί τηλέφωνο είπαν απο το νέο έτος να περιμένουμε καινούρια πράγματα!!!! :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## smagaret

> Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα αίτηση για τη 24άρα και εγώ  Ο υπάλληλος στη γραμμή μου είπε οτι θέλει 10 με 12 μέρες για να γίνει η αλλαγή ... τόσο πολύ θέλει ; Μήπως είναι λόγω εορτών ; Πάντως όπως και να έχει, πολύ καλό χριστουγεννίατικο δώρο μας έκανε ο ΟΤΕ


Και σε μένα τα ίδια είπαν χτες το μεσημέρι που έκανα αίτηση για 4άρα (από  1024) και σήμερα την έχω!!!
Νομίζω ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα κέντρου ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν έχει πολύ κίνηση όπως το δικό μου τότε γίνεται αμέσως.
Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ!!!  :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Respekt:

----------


## ikonsgr

> Λειτουργώντας σε adsl2 (όχι adsl2+), το οποίο θεωρητικά υποστηρίζεται. Στην πράξη δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.
> 
> Έχει κανείς με 24άρα 9106, να μας πει αν τα πιάνει τελικά τα 12?


Άλλο το adsl,άλλο το adsl2 και άλλο το adsl2+ ?  :Smile:  Το επόμενο πως θα το πουν? ADSL 2+++  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   Εγώ βασικά ανφέρομαι σε όλους όσους έχουν παλια modem adsl only όπως το θρυλικό jetspeed 500 του ΟΤΕ!  :Razz: 

Υ.γ. Σε μένα είπαν για αναβαθμιση σε 2048 απο 1024 σε 3 εργάσιμες,ειδωμεν!

----------


## pkdan

> Φίλε pkdan πότε ΄΄εκανες αιτηση για αναβάθμιση γιατί΄ κι εγώ ΄έκανα αίτηση πριν 2 μέρες απο 4 σε 8 κι ακόμα η γραμμή δεν εχει αναβαθμιστεί


Πήρα Τηλέφωνο το 134 την Τρίτη  που μας πέρασε το μεσημέρι.
Την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα που πήγα σπίτιι με είχαν πάει στα  8 και  σήμερα  κατα τις 2:30 έγινε ενεργοποίηση και από ΟΤΕΝΕΤ

----------


## stud1118

> Η ολη περιγραφη μου ακουγεται οτι ολα αλλαζουν με software.. σε στυλ το dslam παιρνει εντολη με ενα προγραμματακι που ελεγχουν οι υπαλληλοι του ΟΤΕ και κανει την πορτα απο 2 -> 24 μεσα σε 1 λεπτο.


Μάγος είσαι ;!!! Πίστεψε με, φτιάχνουν ένα ADSL profile στον κεντρικό τους NMS server, και μετά το στέλνουν προς όλα τα DSLAM του δικτύου, είτε ως καινούριο είτε ως αντικατάσταση άλλου profile. Οπότε αυτά που ακούμε περί 1-2 εβδομάδας για να γίνει η αναβάθμιση είναι για τους μηχανικούς να λένε στους διευθυντές ότι έχουν πολύ δουλειά :P

----------


## cynic

> Λειτουργώντας σε adsl2 (όχι adsl2+), το οποίο θεωρητικά υποστηρίζεται. Στην πράξη δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.
> 
> Έχει κανείς με 24άρα 9106, να μας πει αν τα πιάνει τελικά τα 12?


Usr9106 κι εδω. Απο 4 σε 24 χθες.Αναβαθμιση αυθημερων.

Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps):                   1003                                                   Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps):                   8722SNR Margin (dB):                      7.6                       12.0                                                             Attenuation (dB):                      5.5                       7.5                                                             Output Power (dBm):                      12.1                       19.8                                                             Attainable Rate (Kbps):                      8096                       1164                                                             Rate (Kbps):                      8722                       1003 
Πιστευω οτι το usr δεν μπορει να παει παραπανω...Παντως με αυτο το attenuation πιστευω με adsl2+ ρουτερ θα παει παραπνω...Ενα παλιο speedtouch 530i v6 κλειδωνει στα 13.5/1.Αν και χθες που το χα βαλει δεν ειχαν "ανοιξει" την ταχυτητα απο την οτενετ και πηγαινε με 450κ οπως η παλια 4αρα.Το βγαλα χθες και εχω το usr9106 μεχρι τωρα, πιανει σταθερα 900-950κ. Περιμενω και ενα αλλο ρουτερ adsl2+ απο εναν φιλο μεχρι να ρθει του οτε στις 27/12. 

PS1: Αν μπορει καποιος να πει περιπου ποσο πρεπει να πιασω με αυτα τα στατιστικα...Δεν ειχα χρονο να μελετησω τα του attenuation, αν και απο οτι ακουω 5.5 πρεπει να ναι καλα για 24.

PS2: Επισης, αν ειναι ευκολο, μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποιο ειναι το τελευταιο firmware για speedtouch 530i v6, μηπως πιασω παραπανω?

----------


## alfagamma

> εμεις στην καλαματα ακομα θα περιμενουμε να δουμε adsl+2. Μεγιστο 2048 εχει, και κανεις DOWNLOAD με 150 kb/sec. Αντε σαββατοκυριακα να πιανει 200 και πανω kb/sec. Κρίμα  Να δούμε ποτε θα ερθουν τα ιδιοκτητα...... Ενα δεν μπορω να καταλάβω, ο οτε στην καλαματα δεν μπορει να βαλει ανω το 2048????? Επειδη οι αλλες εταιριες θα αργησουν να βαλουν τα κυκλωματα θελει να μας τα παρει με το παραπανω για 2048...... Δεν μπορει στην αθηνα με 24 mbps να πληρώνεις 25 ευρω που στην ιδια τιμή πληρώνουμε για 2048. Ελεος arus......


OK το οτι δεν σου δινει ακομα πανω απο τα 2 ειναι προβλημα αλλα δεν πληρωνεις οσο την 24αρα αφου οι μειωσεις εγιναν για ολους και ισχυουν κανονικα.
Οσο για το οτι περιμενεις τους εναλλακτικους για να πιασεις μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα.... εγω θα κρατουσα μικρο καλαθι... να εισαι σιγουρος οτι πλεον θα περιμενεις απο ΟΤΕ την 24αρα παρα απο εναλλακτικους.

----------


## Bebis

> Μάγος είσαι ;!!! Πίστεψε με, φτιάχνουν ένα ADSL profile στον κεντρικό τους NMS server, και μετά το στέλνουν προς όλα τα DSLAM του δικτύου, είτε ως καινούριο είτε ως αντικατάσταση άλλου profile. Οπότε αυτά που ακούμε περί 1-2 εβδομάδας για να γίνει η αναβάθμιση είναι για τους μηχανικούς να λένε στους διευθυντές ότι έχουν πολύ δουλειά :P


Σε όλα τα dslam ; Λίγο περιττό δεν είναι αυτό; προφανώς εννοείς πως μετά το dslam αποφασίζει αν θα κρατήσει το profile.

Επιπλέον, εγώ είμαι σε πολύ παλιό dslam και αυτό δεν αρκεί. Πρέπει να υπάρξει φυσική μεταφορά σε άλλη θύρα.

----------


## body125z

παντως η οτενετ αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι απαραδεκτη απο πολλες αποψεις...
1.Εχει την ιδια τιμη με τον οτε οποτε γιατι καποιος να μην παει στο γνησιο παροχο ΟΤΕ και να προτιμησει τις θυγατρικες...?Ασε που οταν εχει καποιο προβλημα δε θα του  λενε* φταει ο ΟΤΕ* :ROFL: 
2.Δε προσφερει 24αρα..μεγαλο μειονεκτημα μιας κ ολοι αυτοι με 4,8 θα πανε σε αυτη την κατηγορια
3.Κ κυριοτερο επιβαλει προστιμα σε οσους θελουν να ανεβουν ταχυτητα κρατωντας ους με το ζορι,, πολυ απαραδεκτη τακτικη,αν ειχα ΟΤΕΝΤ και μου το κανανε αυτο κ πιο φτηνες τιμες να δινανε δε θα ξαναπατουσα..γιατι ο σωστος πελατης θυμαται κ τιμωρει!!(τα ακους φορθνετ) :Razz: 

τελικα αξιζει να επιλεγεις με γνωμονα οχι μονο την φτηνη τιμη...
παλι καλα που δε λυπηθηκα τα 2Ε κ δεν εβαλα ΟΤΕΝΕΤ

----------


## alfagamma

Ναι σε αυτην την περιπτωση θα σου αλλαξουν σε αλλο dslam, αλλα και αυτο ακομα μπορει να ειναι και λιγοτερο απο μια ωρα.
Εμενα σε αλλαγη dslam λογω χαμηλων ταχυτητων ενω μου ειχαν πει για 1-2 μερες εγινε σε 2 ωρες!!! 



> Σε όλα τα dslam ; Λίγο περιττό δεν είναι αυτό; προφανώς εννοείς πως μετά το dslam αποφασίζει αν θα κρατήσει το profile.
> 
> Επιπλέον, εγώ είμαι σε πολύ παλιό dslam και αυτό δεν αρκεί. Πρέπει να υπάρξει φυσική μεταφορά σε άλλη θύρα.

----------


## nanas

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=153749&page=4

για ψηφίστε και εδώ παιδιά να βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματά μας...

----------


## body125z

*στις τιμες παροχων διορθωστε τη τιμη της 1024 ειναι 16,5 κ οχι 16*

----------


## gregorisvas

Ερώτηση..Πρίν 2 μέρες έκανα αναβάθμιση απο τα 4 στα 8 επειδή ένας υπάλληλος στο 134 μου είπε οτι θα αργούσαν να προωθηθούν τα αιτήματα για τα 24.Αν τους πάρω τηλ. σήμερα  για αναβάθμιση στα 24 με το πάγιο τι γίνεται?Θα πληρώσω 26.9 για το μήνα κανονικά ή όχι?Τι λέτε να κάνω?

----------


## 2048dsl

> Λοιπόν το είχα ΡΡΡoE/LLC και ενώ η γραμμή ηταν κανονικά UP δεν έπαιρνε IP απο την οτενετ για 8 ώρες περίπου.. έκανα διάφορα ρεσταρτ αλλά τπτ και την ώρα που ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω τηλ. να δω τι συμβαίνει μου έρχεται και το γυρίζω σε PPPoA/VC και δούλεψε κανονικά! περίεργα πράγματα..
> 
> Υ.Γ. πάντως 2 μέρες τώρα τα τορρεντς δεν τα αντέχει, αυτή τη συμπεριφορά μου έχει δείξει.. σχέψου να μπούνε και όλοι οι 24αρηδες..


μια χαρα δουλευουν τα τορρεντς.εγω εχθες κατεβαζα με 820-830 :One thumb up:

----------


## shaq141a

> παντως η οτενετ αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι απαραδεκτη απο πολλες αποψεις...
> 1.Εχει την ιδια τιμη με τον οτε οποτε γιατι καποιος να μην παει στο γνησιο παροχο ΟΤΕ και να προτιμησει τις θυγατρικες...?Ασε που οταν εχει καποιο προβλημα δε θα του  λενε* φταει ο ΟΤΕ*
> 2.Δε προσφερει 24αρα..μεγαλο μειονεκτημα μιας κ ολοι αυτοι με 4,8 θα πανε σε αυτη την κατηγορια
> 3.Κ κυριοτερο επιβαλει προστιμα σε οσους θελουν να ανεβουν ταχυτητα κρατωντας ους με το ζορι,, πολυ απαραδεκτη τακτικη,αν ειχα ΟΤΕΝΤ και μου το κανανε αυτο κ πιο φτηνες τιμες να δινανε δε θα ξαναπατουσα..γιατι ο σωστος πελατης θυμαται κ τιμωρει!!(τα ακους φορθνετ)
> 
> τελικα αξιζει να επιλεγεις με γνωμονα οχι μονο την φτηνη τιμη...
> παλι καλα που δε λυπηθηκα τα 2Ε κ δεν εβαλα ΟΤΕΝΕΤ


Ελπίζω από τη νέα χρονιά να βάλλουν μυαλό οι ΟΤΕΝΕΤζήδες γιατί θα μπουν και αυτοί στη μαύρη λίστα όπως οι ψεύτες Forthnet και HOL.  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Talos82

> Usr9106 κι εδω. Απο 4 σε 24 χθες.Αναβαθμιση αυθημερων.
> 
> Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps):                   1003                                                   Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps):                   8722SNR Margin (dB):                      7.6                       12.0                                                             Attenuation (dB):                      5.5                       7.5                                                             Output Power (dBm):                      12.1                       19.8                                                             Attainable Rate (Kbps):                      8096                       1164                                                             Rate (Kbps):                      8722                       1003 
> Πιστευω οτι το usr δεν μπορει να παει παραπανω...Παντως με αυτο το attenuation πιστευω με adsl2+ ρουτερ θα παει παραπανω...



Rate > Attainable rate??? 
Με G.DMT είναι αυτό?

----------


## Iannis

> Πηρα τηλ το 134 και σε 3 μερες μου ειπαν θα γινει αναβάθμιση απο 8 σε 24.
> Απο τα 38 ευρω θα πεσω στα 29 "μη εναλλακτικά"  
> 
> .. μερικούς


ξεχασα να σας ρωτησω κάτι

To router που εχω Zyxel 661H-D3 υποστηρίζει 24αρα γραμμή???

----------


## shaq141a

> ξεχασα να σας ρωτησω κάτι
> 
> To router που εχω Zyxel 661H-D3 υποστηρίζει 24αρα γραμμή???



http://www.zyxel.it/web/product_prin...No=PDCA2007007

 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## EnDLess

29.90 πάγιο τέλος adsl +15 πάγιο τέλος γραμμής + 15 πάγιο τέλος για απεριόριστες κλήσεις (μόνο για τηλ ΟΤΕ) =60 Euro

Ρε παιδιά έλεος, μπράβο για τις μειώσεις, αλλά όχι ότι θα κλείσουν και οι εναλλακτικοί.
Εμείς εδώ δεν πρέπει να "είμαστε" με κανέναν, πρέπει να κοιτάμε την πιο συμφέρουσα λύση με βάση την τσέπη μας και την ποιότητα που ζητάμε από τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, και όχι να βγάζουμε μαχαίρια και να κατακεραυνόνουμε...

Να μην ξεχνάμε παλιά που δεν υπήρχαν οι εναλλακτικοί πως μας συμπεριφερόταν στον ΟΤΕ, έστω και όταν βάζαμε μια απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή. βλ ΔΕΗ τώρα που είναι μονωπώλιο.

Βλέποντας ο οργανισμός ότι τα έσοδα και οι πελάτες λιγοστεύουν έκανε 3 μειώσεις τιμών φέτος και να είσαστε σίγουροι πως θα ξανακάνει το 2008 πάλι. Γιατί πάρα πολύς κόσμος θα προτιμήσει τα 40 τις 4νετ ή τα 30κατι τις ΟΝ παρά τα 60 του ΟΤΕ.

Δεν μπορώ να βλέπω κάτι μυνήματα ... μερικοί ίσως πρέπει να διαβάσουν πως λειτουργεί η τεχνολογία adsl2+, που παρεμβαίνει ο οτε και που οι εναλλάκτικοι που γίνονται οι αλλαγές των καλωδίων και μετά να ποστάρουν. (Να μου συγχωρεθεί αυτή η φράση αλλά το λέω καλοπροαίρετα, δεν θέλω να θίξω κανέναν.)

Μας συμφέρει ο ανταγωνισμός είναι προς οφελός μας.

----------


## Archipelagos

Εννοείται πως ο ανταγωνισμός μας συμφέρει  :One thumb up: 

αρκει να μη μας βασανίζει...

----------


## harrysvr

Παιδιά τι να κάνω, ποιο μόντεμ να πάρω(για 8mbps), δε διαβάζω και τα καλύτερα για το baudtec, το 585 τελείωσε...αν περιμένω να ξαναφέρουν φοβάμαι θα τελειώσουν οι πόρτες,για δώστε φώτα...

----------


## Bebis

To 536 ειναι ενσύρματο και δωρεάν.

----------


## dpa2006

> Παιδιά τι να κάνω, ποιο μόντεμ να πάρω(για 8mbps), δε διαβάζω και τα καλύτερα για το baudtec, το 585 τελείωσε...αν περιμένω να ξαναφέρουν φοβάμαι θα τελειώσουν οι πόρτες,για δώστε φώτα...


Philips CGA5720N;
Ή καλύτερα:
ZYXEL P661HW-61 ADSL2+ 4PORT WIRELESS;
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613813
το philips μου εβγαλε ενα προβλημα.
οταν το αφηνω να κατεβασει π.χ.SUSE Linux LiveCD,μερικές φορές στην επιστροφή εχει εκτελέσει ενα ppp_shutdown() και ξεκινα ξανα(μπορει και οχι=Online Led σβηστο).
αποτέλεσμα corrupted download! :Sad: 
προσπαθω να το αντικαταστησω οσον το δυνατον συντομότερα!
ρωτησε για Linksys,netgear καποια άλλα.
Ps:μου ειχαν πει οτι απο γεναρη περιμενουν νεες παραλαβες σε modem αλλα τιποτα για μοντελα!

----------


## wizardsl

Χτες βράδυ έκανα την αίτηση για 24mbit κ σήμερα το πρωί μου είπαν πως στις 28/12 θα έχω το μόντεμ και 3/1 η γραμμή θα είναι έτοιμη. Αν ισχύει, είναι πολύ καλά. (όταν είχα βάλει forth shared LLU περίμενα 1,5 μήνα)

----------


## jmakro

το usr 9107 που εχω θα εχει κανα προβλημα με την 24?πρεπει να κανω καποια ρυθμιση?

----------


## hercules_j

εγω ζητησα αναβάθμιση από 768 (1024 με το νεο status) ----> 2048 και μου ειπαν ότι θα γινει σε 2 βδομαδες,
φαίνεται ότι προτεραιότητα έχουν οι 24άρες και οι 8άρες και μετα όλοι οι άλλοι,
Αυτό με χάλασε λιγο αλλα τι να κανω;

Εχει ζητησει κανενας αναβαθμισει σε 2048;
Πραγματοποιήθηκε;
Τι του ειπαν από το 134;

----------


## panil

Σήμερα το πρωι πήγα στο Οτε και έκανα αιτηση για αλλαγη απο 1024 σε 2048 (είναι το maximum στο Ναύπλιο). 
Τωρα που γυρισα στο σπίτι είμαι συγχρονισμένος στα 2048 αλλά κατεβάζω ακριβώς όπως ήμουν με την 1024.

Υποθέτω ότι είναι θεμα χρόνου για να πιάσω και τις ταχύτητες της 2048. 
Αν όχι πρέπει να πάρω κανα τηλέφωνο κάπου και να τους επισημάνω τα παραπάνω???

----------


## hercules_j

conn-x εχεις ή οτενετ;;;

----------


## panil

conn-x

----------


## harrysvr

> Philips CGA5720N;
> Ή καλύτερα:
> ZYXEL P661HW-61 ADSL2+ 4PORT WIRELESS;
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613813
> το philips μου εβγαλε ενα προβλημα.
> οταν το αφηνω να κατεβασει π.χ.SUSE Linux LiveCD,μερικές φορές στην επιστροφή εχει εκτελέσει ενα ppp_shutdown() και ξεκινα ξανα(μπορει και οχι=Online Led σβηστο).
> αποτέλεσμα corrupted download!
> προσπαθω να το αντικαταστησω οσον το δυνατον συντομότερα!
> ρωτησε για Linksys,netgear καποια άλλα.
> Ps:μου ειχαν πει οτι απο γεναρη περιμενουν νεες παραλαβες σε modem αλλα τιποτα για μοντελα!


Ας μην το παρακάνουμε, εννοώ απο αυτά που δίνει ο οτε,να είναι και wireless μιας και έχω lap+ppc wifi...

----------


## Bebis

Λοιπόν, τα έχουμε πει δεκάδες φορές αλλά κανείς δεν δίνει σημασία και ξαναρωτάει.

1. Δεν σου λένε θα γίνει σε 10 μέρες εννοώντας περίμενε 9 μέρες και στην 10η θα στο ενεργοποιήσουμε. Σου λένε "θα πάρει δέκα μέρες" που είναι ένα ενδεικτικό χρονοδιάγραμμα. Μπορεί να γίνει μεθαύριο, μπορεί και σε 10 μέρες. Το λένε για να είναι καλυμένοι.

2. Όταν ζητάς αναβάθμιση , αυτή πρέπει να γίνει σε 2 σημεία. Το πρώτο είναι το πόσο συγχρονίζει η γραμμή στο dslam (είναι η τιμή που δείχνει το modem/ router) και είναι και η κίνηση δεδομένων ( Internet ) που σου επιτρέπει ο ISP (και αυτό γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να έχει γραμμή στα 24mbps και να έχει internet στα 4mbps παράδειγμα.) Για να φανεί διαφορά στην ταχύτητα πρέπει να γίνει και το πρώτο και το δευτερο, και συνήθως γίνονται με αυτή τη σειρά.

3. Για ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το modem /router του καθενός υπάρχει και το αντίστοιχο νήμα/θέμα για να γράψει όλες τους τις απορείες και τα σχόλια.

4. Για το πόσο θα πιάνει κανείς με τα στατιστικά που έχει η γραμμή του υπάρχει πάλι το αντίστοιχο νήμα/θέμα να ρωτήσει εκεί πέρα.

@ Harrysvr : δες στην προηγούμενη σελίδα τι σου απάντησα.

----------


## sotos9

καλησπερα παιδια,ελειπα καποιες μερες και τωρα μπηκα και ειδα τα καλα νεα απο τον οτε.θα ηθελα αν μπορουσε καποιος να μου απαντησει σε καποιες αποριες μου,σιγουρα θα εχουν απαντηθει αλλα που να κατσω να διαβασω τοσα posts!!λοιπον ειμαι κατοχος conn-x 768,η συμβαση μου κλεινει χρονο τον φεβρουαριο-να πω εδω πως ακομη δεν εχω αναβαθμιστει σε 1 mbit ακομη- και θελω να κανω αναβαθμιση στα 2 mbit αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα χρεονωμαι με τις νεες τιμες απο τον επομενο λογαριασμο η θα μου ρθουν τιποτα τελη παλι,η επειδη ειμαι ηδη κατοχος conn-x θα πληρωνω τις παλιες τιμες μεχρι να ληξει η συμβαση μου με τον οτε?επισης αν κανω αναβαθμιση στα 2 mbit(δεν μου χρειαζονται περισσοτερα)θα παρω και router δωρο?αν γνωριζει καποιος ας απαντησει!  :Thinking:

----------


## Bebis

> den mporo na grapso ellhnika dioti eimai stin doulia me apple ypologisti....
> akouste tin egine kai MHN to SVISETE
> egine megali MAMAKIA Se mena, anavathmisi 2-> 24mpbs kai mou kopsan to TEL ews kai tin deutera MA EIMASTE SOVAROI RE PAIDIA?


Στο έκοψαν μέχρι την επόμενη δευτέρα ή την προηγούμενη; Και πως ξέρεις πως θα είναι μέχρι τη δευτέρα; Τι σουρεαλισμός ειναι αυτός;!

Βάλε voip-discount, χωρίς λεφτά μπορεις να κάνεις δωρεάν κλησεις στην Ελλάδα (και σε άλλες χώρες) με μέγιστη διάρκεια 1 λεπτό.

Ψυχραιμία πάντως, μπορεί από ώρα σε ώρα να στο φτιάξουν.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Στο έκοψαν μέχρι την επόμενη δευτέρα ή την προηγούμενη; Και πως ξέρεις πως θα είναι μέχρι τη δευτέρα; Τι σουρεαλισμός ειναι αυτός;!
> 
> Βάλε voip-discount, χωρίς λεφτά μπορεις να κάνεις δωρεάν κλησεις στην Ελλάδα (και σε άλλες χώρες) με μέγιστη διάρκεια 1 λεπτό.


μαν χτες εκανα αιτηση αναβαθμησης 2-> 24μπς και μου κοψαν σημερα το τηλ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## panil

Είπα τα παραπάνω στο 134. 

Αυτοί με είδαν κανονικά ενεργοπουιημένο και με παρεπεμψαν στο 121.
Είπα τα ίδια και σε αυτούς, έδωσα τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας και αναμένω.

Τηλέφωνο πάντως έχω και internet  :Razz: .

----------


## LOUKAS32

το 121 πηρα απο το κινιτο βεβεια!!!! μας ειπαν λογο 24αρες κομενο τηλ εως και δευτερα!!!!!!!

μα παμε καλα ρε παιδια?????????? και το ρωτισα ΤΗΛ θα εχουμε?????? ιντερνετ θα εχουμε ΝΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΠΑΝ

Edit: [ xxxx ]

----------


## gerokost

> το 121 πηρα απο το κινιτο βεβεια!!!! μας ειπαν λογο 24αρες κομενο τηλ εως και δευτερα!!!!!!!
> 
> μα παμε καλα ρε παιδια?????????? και το ρωτισα ΤΗΛ θα εχουμε?????? ιντερνετ θα εχουμε ΝΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΠΑΝ
> 
> Edit: [ xxxx ]


Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και μήν βρίζεις...

----------


## No-Name

> Μέγας, ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
>   
> 
> Νά και οι νέες τιμές γραμμών λιανικής aDSL.
> 
> http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.a...hop=h&scid=138
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26835
> ...


Wan κάτι δεν είδες καλά?? :Respekt:

----------


## coldman1

Χθες έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση της adsl (conn-x) από 8 σε 24. Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε! 
Αλλά συμβαίνει το εξής παράδοξο: από 8 down 384 up, το modem συγχρονίζει τώρα στα 16 down 800 up.
Οταν όμως πάω να κατεβάσω κάποιο αρχείο εξακολουθώ να έχω 8 down, δηλαδή ότι είχα πριν την αναβάθμιση, ασχετα αν συγχρονίζει στα 16! Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?
επίσης μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι ενώ ενα levelone συγχρόνισε στα 16, το speedtouch 585 συγχρόνισε στα 18.
Download όμως πάντα με 8!

----------


## harrysvr

> @ Harrysvr : δες στην προηγούμενη σελίδα τι σου απάντησα.


Μου απάντησες για ΕΝσύρματο, γι αυτό ξαναρώτησα για ΑΣύρματο...

----------


## alfagamma

> 29.90 πάγιο τέλος adsl +15 πάγιο τέλος γραμμής + 15 πάγιο τέλος για απεριόριστες κλήσεις (μόνο για τηλ ΟΤΕ) =60 Euro
> 
> Ρε παιδιά έλεος, μπράβο για τις μειώσεις, αλλά όχι ότι θα κλείσουν και οι εναλλακτικοί.
> Εμείς εδώ δεν πρέπει να "είμαστε" με κανέναν, πρέπει να κοιτάμε την πιο συμφέρουσα λύση με βάση την τσέπη μας και την ποιότητα που ζητάμε από τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, και όχι να βγάζουμε μαχαίρια και να κατακεραυνόνουμε...
> 
> Να μην ξεχνάμε παλιά που δεν υπήρχαν οι εναλλακτικοί πως μας συμπεριφερόταν στον ΟΤΕ, έστω και όταν βάζαμε μια απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή. βλ ΔΕΗ τώρα που είναι μονωπώλιο.
> 
> Βλέποντας ο οργανισμός ότι τα έσοδα και οι πελάτες λιγοστεύουν έκανε 3 μειώσεις τιμών φέτος και να είσαστε σίγουροι πως θα ξανακάνει το 2008 πάλι. Γιατί πάρα πολύς κόσμος θα προτιμήσει τα 40 τις 4νετ ή τα 30κατι τις ΟΝ παρά τα 60 του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> ...


Μαζι σου και εγω και ετσι πρεπει να ειναι αλλα το θεμα μας στις περισσοτερες φορες δεν ειναι μονο οι τιμες αλλα και η εξυπηρετηση (και εδω ειναι το μεγαλο μπαχαλο με τους εναλλακτικους).
Τελικα αυτο που θελουμε ειναι τιμες εναλλακτικων και σερβις ΟΤΕ :Whistle: 




> Εννοείται πως ο ανταγωνισμός μας συμφέρει 
> 
> αρκει να μη μας βασανίζει...


 :One thumb up: 

[QUOTE=dpa2006;1652341]Philips CGA5720N;
QUOTE]
Με αυτο το μοντεμ εχουν και αλλοι προβλημα?



> Χθες έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση της adsl (conn-x) από 8 σε 24. Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε! 
> Αλλά συμβαίνει το εξής παράδοξο: από 8 down 384 up, το modem συγχρονίζει τώρα στα 16 down 800 up.
> Οταν όμως πάω να κατεβάσω κάποιο αρχείο εξακολουθώ να έχω 8 down, δηλαδή ότι είχα πριν την αναβάθμιση, ασχετα αν συγχρονίζει στα 16! Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?
> επίσης μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι ενώ ενα levelone συγχρόνισε στα 16, το speedtouch 585 συγχρόνισε στα 18.
> Download όμως πάντα με 8!


 Ειναι φυσιολογικο (μεχρι να αναβαθμισει η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και το ιντερνετ.

----------


## pnikolo

> Χθες έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση της adsl (conn-x) από 8 σε 24. Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε! 
> Αλλά συμβαίνει το εξής παράδοξο: από 8 down 384 up, το modem συγχρονίζει τώρα στα 16 down 800 up.
> Οταν όμως πάω να κατεβάσω κάποιο αρχείο εξακολουθώ να έχω 8 down, δηλαδή ότι είχα πριν την αναβάθμιση, ασχετα αν συγχρονίζει στα 16! Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?
> επίσης μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι ενώ ενα levelone συγχρόνισε στα 16, το speedtouch 585 συγχρόνισε στα 18.
> Download όμως πάντα με 8!


Τσεκαρισε αν ο provider (otenet) σε εχει αναβαθμισει κι αυτος! Το 585 ειναι αριστο και παει γαντι στον ΟΤΕ. Γιαυτο και το δινουν-προτεινουν :One thumb up:

----------


## xolloth

οχι νομιζατε οτι τα προβληματα τα ειχαν μονο οι εναλλακτικοι.
για να δουμε τωρα με τιs 24αρεs εαν θα ειναι ολα οπωs πριν στον ΟΤΕ;
μακαρι να μην υπαρχουν προβληματα γιατι οσοι εχουν μεινει και αναβαθμιστηκαν στην 24αρα εαν εχουν τα προβληματα που εχουμε εμειs με τουs εναλλακτικουs,δεν υπαρχει λογοs μετα να μεινουν στον ΟΤΕ και να πληρωνουν τα διπλα.

----------


## toRus

Εμένα με ξεγέλασαν πάντως. Μου είπαν ότι θα γίνει μεταφορά μου από Forthnet ΑΡΥΣ (αορίστου) σε Conn-x 24M ΚΑΙ ότι δε θα μείνω χωρίς Internet. Μετά από 2 μέρες το Forthnet account έλληξε και είμαι χωρίς Ιnternet γιατί δεν έχουν εκδοθεί οι κωδικοί. Επιπλέον είμαι ακόμα στα 2M αντί για τα 24M.
Και το χρειάζομαι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ το Internet σήμερα ρε μαμώτο (προβλέπεται ολονυκτία στο σπίτι σήμερα λόγω δουλειάς και δεν έχω και PSTN modem). Να ναι καλά μια ξεχασμένη Netcarta που είχα αλλά δεν θα ξέρω αν θα αντέξει μέχρι αύριο ...

- Υπάρχει τρόπος αγοράς κάποιας χρονοκάρτας ADSL από το Internet ; (ναι δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω ούτε να αγοράσω και δεν ξέρω αν βρω στο περίπτερο της γειτονιάς).
- Μπορώ να απευθυνθώ κάπου αλλού για τους Conn-x κωδικούς ; Στο 134 είπαν ότι θα με ειδοποιήσουν αλλά δεν ξέρουν πότε, πιθανώς αύριο. Καλά η μή αναβάθμιση σε 24M αλλά γιατί να μη δώσουν άμεσα κωδικούς που θα ισχύουν και για τη 2M εφόσον υποσχέθηκαν ότι δε θα παραμείνω χωρίς Internet ;

SOS

----------


## EnDLess

> οχι νομιζατε οτι τα προβληματα τα ειχαν μονο οι εναλλακτικοι.
> για να δουμε τωρα με τιs 24αρεs εαν θα ειναι ολα οπωs πριν στον ΟΤΕ;
> μακαρι να μην υπαρχουν προβληματα γιατι οσοι εχουν μεινει και αναβαθμιστηκαν στην 24αρα εαν εχουν τα προβληματα που εχουμε εμειs με τουs εναλλακτικουs,δεν υπαρχει λογοs μετα να μεινουν στον ΟΤΕ και να πληρωνουν τα διπλα.


Μπράβο ρε φιλαράκι ακριβώς έτσι είναι γιατί μέχρι τα 8 είναι όλα καλά, στα 24 τι γίνεται... που μετράει και η παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια...

Μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι νομίζουν ότι με ΟΤΕ θα παίνουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες
Τα dslam στο ίδιο σημείο θα είναι ο χαλκός από εκεί μέχρι το σπίτι σου δεν αλλάζει... οπότε.. :Whistle:

----------


## ownagE_

> - Υπάρχει τρόπος αγοράς κάποιας χρονοκάρτας ADSL από το Internet ; (ναι δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω ούτε να αγοράσω και δεν ξέρω αν βρω στο περίπτερο της γειτονιάς).



http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/vie....aspx?p=151947

Το μονο που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο.  :Wink:

----------


## alfagamma

> Μπράβο ρε φιλαράκι ακριβώς έτσι είναι γιατί μέχρι τα 8 είναι όλα καλά, στα 24 τι γίνεται... που μετράει και η παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια...
> 
> Μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι νομίζουν ότι με ΟΤΕ θα παίνουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες
> Τα dslam στο ίδιο σημείο θα είναι ο χαλκός από εκεί μέχρι το σπίτι σου δεν αλλάζει... οπότε..


Δηλαδη δεν καταλαβα? αυτα που αναφερεις στο δικτυο σου δεν ισχυουν?

----------


## LOUKAS32

ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα¨( 

οτι ναναι κανει ο ΟΤΕ κομενα τηλ κομενα ιντερνετ για μια αναβαθμηση , αντε να κοπει και το νερο και το ρευμα¨)¨)))

----------


## 2048dsl

> Να μην ξεχνάμε παλιά που δεν υπήρχαν οι εναλλακτικοί πως μας συμπεριφερόταν στον ΟΤΕ, έστω και όταν βάζαμε μια απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή. βλ ΔΕΗ τώρα που είναι μονωπώλιο.




Off Topic


		Μην μπερδευης τη ΔΕΗ με τον ΟΤΕ.Στο θεμα το ενεργειακο δεν προκειται κανενας να ριξει ιδιοκτιτο δυκτιο για να σου δινει ρευμα.οι ιδιωτες θα παραγουν ρευμα και θα το πουλανε στην ΔΕΗ.Ετσι ειναι το πλανο της ΡΑΕ.
	






> οχι νομιζατε οτι τα προβληματα τα ειχαν μονο οι εναλλακτικοι.
> για να δουμε τωρα με τιs 24αρεs εαν θα ειναι ολα οπωs πριν στον ΟΤΕ;
> μακαρι να μην υπαρχουν προβληματα γιατι οσοι εχουν μεινει και αναβαθμιστηκαν στην 24αρα εαν εχουν τα προβληματα που εχουμε εμειs με τουs εναλλακτικουs,δεν υπαρχει λογοs μετα να μεινουν στον ΟΤΕ και να πληρωνουν τα διπλα.


ενας που πληρωνε 29 ευρω για να εχει 2 mbps στον οτε πληρωνει τα ιδια για 24.μην ξεχνας οτι οι εναλακτικοι ειναι σε 10 στενα στην αθηνα μονο.και το κυριοτερο η τεχνικη τους υποστηριξη ειναι Edit: [ xxx ]. :Twisted Evil: 



> Εμένα με ξεγέλασαν πάντως. Μου είπαν ότι θα γίνει μεταφορά μου από Forthnet ΑΡΥΣ (αορίστου) σε Conn-x 24M ΚΑΙ ότι δε θα μείνω χωρίς Internet. Μετά από 2 μέρες το Forthnet account έλληξε και είμαι χωρίς Ιnternet γιατί δεν έχουν εκδοθεί οι κωδικοί. Επιπλέον είμαι ακόμα στα 2M αντί για τα 24M.
> Και το χρειάζομαι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ το Internet σήμερα ρε μαμώτο (προβλέπεται ολονυκτία στο σπίτι σήμερα λόγω δουλειάς και δεν έχω και PSTN modem). Να ναι καλά μια ξεχασμένη Netcarta που είχα αλλά δεν θα ξέρω αν θα αντέξει μέχρι αύριο ...
> 
> - Υπάρχει τρόπος αγοράς κάποιας χρονοκάρτας ADSL από το Internet ; (ναι δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω ούτε να αγοράσω και δεν ξέρω αν βρω στο περίπτερο της γειτονιάς).
> - Μπορώ να απευθυνθώ κάπου αλλού για τους Conn-x κωδικούς ; Στο 134 είπαν ότι θα με ειδοποιήσουν αλλά δεν ξέρουν πότε, πιθανώς αύριο. Καλά η μή αναβάθμιση σε 24M αλλά γιατί να μη δώσουν άμεσα κωδικούς που θα ισχύουν και για τη 2M εφόσον υποσχέθηκαν ότι δε θα παραμείνω χωρίς Internet ;
> 
> SOS


αφου δεν εχεις χρονο ουτε να αγορασεις ,παρε ενα τηλεφωνο forthnet να σου δωσουν δοκιμαστικο account για 2 μερες.σε 1 ωρα θα το εχεις.

----------


## manoz

> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/vie....aspx?p=151947
> 
> Το μονο που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο.


επίσης...

https://www.cybershops.gr/cgi-bin/nc...?type=NETCARTA

μια και αναφέρθηκε η netcarta... :Wink:

----------


## EnDLess

> Δηλαδη δεν καταλαβα? αυτα που αναφερεις στο δικτυο σου δεν ισχυουν?


Φυσικά και ισχύουν απλώς με τον οτε δεν θα υπάρχει η "διαφορά" που νομίζουν μερικοί.

----------


## toRus

Thanks Theos και manoz !  :Worthy: 

Μου φαίνεται ότι θα τα χρειαστώ το βράδυ  :Sad:

----------


## pelopas1

ρε παιδια εμενα μου συνεβει χτες το εξεις x file episode με τον οτε

χτες κατα το μεσημερι, μου κοπηκε ξαφνηκα η συνδεση, νομιζοντας(οπως εχει γραφτει εδω), οτι θα μου γινοταν αναβαθμιση απο 8 σε 24 mbps

απο χτες το μεσημερι μεχρι σημερα δεν μπορουσα να  μπω σε καμοια σελιδα

τελικα ο πιτσιρικας απο τις βλαβες με πηρε  πρωι πρωι γυρω στις 9. και μου τσεκαρε με το modem μου, σε ποια ταχυτητα μπορω να εχω προσβαση

στα 24mbps συνεχεια μου αναβοσβυνε το κουμπι dsl....οποτε δυστυχως μου το πηγε  ξανα στα 8 mbps

πηγα επεισης κατα το μεσημερι, στον υπευθυνο του αμαρουσιου....και μου ειπε οτι η γραμμη μου σηκωνει μεχρι 16mbps

ξεχασα να πω οτι πηρα απο το καταστημα του οτε ενα καινουργιο splitter εφαμηλλο του modem speedtouch  thomson 316V6....διοτι μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να εφταιγε το παλιο splitter

οποτε θα ηθελα μια χαρη απο ολους σας

ενα e-mail και ενα τηλεφωνο της αρμοδιας υπηρεσιας του οτε στην οποια υπαγονται οι διαφοροι υπαλληλοι οσο αφορα για αναβαθμιση γειτονιων δημων των βορειων προαστειων.....καφαο πως διαολο λεγονται αυτα....συγκεκριμενα για το δημο πευκης(μπορει να ειμαι στο τμημα  μαζι με το μαρουσι-ηρακλειο-λυκοβρυση)

προβλεπω μαυρα χριστουγεννα   :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## alfagamma

Μα η διαφορα υπαρχει εδω και καιρο... δεν περιμενω 30-6- λεπτα στην αναμονη για να μου πουν οτι τελικα φταιει .... ο ΟΤΕ? :Whistle:  για μενα το θεμα ειναι η εξυπηρετηση και εκει ειναι που τα εκαναν μανταρα οι εναλλακτικοι

----------


## toRus

> αφου δεν εχεις χρονο ουτε να αγορασεις ,παρε ενα τηλεφωνο forthnet να σου δωσουν δοκιμαστικο account για 2 μερες.σε 1 ωρα θα το εχεις.


Δεν θα ήταν θράσσος αν σκεφτείς ότι μόλις έφυγα από Forthnet για να πάω OTE ;

----------


## EnDLess

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μην μπερδευης τη ΔΕΗ με τον ΟΤΕ.Στο θεμα το ενεργειακο δεν προκειται κανενας να ριξει ιδιοκτιτο δυκτιο για να σου δινει ρευμα.οι ιδιωτες θα παραγουν ρευμα και θα το πουλανε στην ΔΕΗ.Ετσι ειναι το πλανο της ΡΑΕ.
> 	
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Έθεσα την δεη σαν παράδειγμα για τον τρόπο που σου μιλάνε, όπως ήταν και παλιά ο οτε, βαριά, ασήκωτα και "φιλαράκι μην μας σκοτίζεις και πολύ γιατί θα έρθουμε του χρόνου να σου βάλουμε τηλ".

Δεν αμφιβάλω για την εξυπηρέτηση. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Τώρα είναι στο καθέναν τι προτιμάει... να δίνει περισσότερα και να'ναι "κύριος" ή λιγότερα και να ξέρεις ότι σε περίπτωση που τους χρειαστείς για κάτι μπορεί να στα σπάσουν λίγο. Νομίζω πως είναι πλέον στην τσέπη του καθενός τι θα επιλέξει.

----------


## Theodore41

Λοιπον, εχουμε και λεμε.
 Πηρα το 1242 και τους ειπα οτι με τα τεστ, η 8αρα που εχω, δειχνει να μην περνα τα 2,5Mbps.
 Με εβαλε λοιπον να κατεβασω, ενα δικο τους αρχειο και εκει ειδα με τα ματια μου, οτι κατεβαζε με 870!!!
 Τρελλαθηκα. Τι να πω τωρα;
 Εσεις, τι λετε;

----------


## manoulamou

FAQ: Πώς κάνουμε αξιόπιστη μέτρηση της ταχύτητας DSL
Δημοσιεύτηκε από WAntilles 09-02-06

 :Respekt:

----------


## xolloth

οτι κανειs αναξιοπιστα τεστ.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Έθεσα την δεη σαν παράδειγμα για τον τρόπο που σου μιλάνε, όπως ήταν και παλιά ο οτε, βαριά, ασήκωτα και "φιλαράκι μην μας σκοτίζεις και πολύ γιατί θα έρθουμε του χρόνου να σου βάλουμε τηλ".
> 
> Δεν αμφιβάλω για την εξυπηρέτηση. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Τώρα είναι στο καθέναν τι προτιμάει... να δίνει περισσότερα και να'ναι "κύριος" ή λιγότερα και να ξέρεις ότι σε περίπτωση που τους χρειαστείς για κάτι μπορεί να στα σπάσουν λίγο. Νομίζω πως είναι πλέον στην τσέπη του καθενός τι θα επιλέξει.


 :Respekt: 

anyway μολις εγινε ρεσετ στην γραμμη μου και πλεον ειμαι στα 24¨.απλος περιμενο τωρα οτενετ αυριο να μου αναβαθμιση το account moy απο 8mbps to 24mbps.

Data Rate:

Stream Type                     Actual Data Rate

Up Stream                         1001 (Kbps.)

Down Stream                   20370 (Kbps.)



Operation Data / Defect Indication:

Operation Data                  Upstream                  Downstream


Noise Margin                         9 dB                           9 dB


Attenuation                         17 dB                         20 dB



 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## k_koulos

για τα προβλήματα ταχύτητας υπάρχουν αρκετά νήματα κάντε ένα κόπο να διαβάσετε και θα σας λυθούν απορίες!!!

για το πρόβλημα του φίλου που έχει ανάγκη σήμερα το νετ, δεν κατάλαβα, αφού το έχεις ανάγκη σήμερα γιατί επέλεξες να αναβαθμίσεις προχθές και να εμπλακείς οικειοθελώς σε μια διαδικασία που σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που είχες οταν την αιτήθηκες θα πάρει μέχρι και 10 μέρες; χάθηκε ο κόσμος να αναβαθμίσεις την άλλη βδομάδα;

τέλος για τον φίλο loukas32 απο την αρχή στο παρών νήμα τηρείς ένα σκεπτικισμό [να το πώ ελαφρά] ως προς τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί δεν περίμενες να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση και να αιτηθείς αναβάθμιση κρίνοντας και απο τις εμπειρίες των μελών εδώ, και έτρεξες αμέσως;

----------


## Spanos

> Εμένα με ξεγέλασαν πάντως. Μου είπαν ότι θα γίνει μεταφορά μου από Forthnet ΑΡΥΣ (αορίστου) σε Conn-x 24M ΚΑΙ ότι δε θα μείνω χωρίς Internet. Μετά από 2 μέρες το Forthnet account έλληξε και είμαι χωρίς Ιnternet γιατί δεν έχουν εκδοθεί οι κωδικοί. Επιπλέον είμαι ακόμα στα 2M αντί για τα 24M.
> Και το χρειάζομαι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ το Internet σήμερα ρε μαμώτο (προβλέπεται ολονυκτία στο σπίτι σήμερα λόγω δουλειάς και δεν έχω και PSTN modem). Να ναι καλά μια ξεχασμένη Netcarta που είχα αλλά δεν θα ξέρω αν θα αντέξει μέχρι αύριο ...
> 
> - Υπάρχει τρόπος αγοράς κάποιας χρονοκάρτας ADSL από το Internet ; (ναι δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω ούτε να αγοράσω και δεν ξέρω αν βρω στο περίπτερο της γειτονιάς).
> - Μπορώ να απευθυνθώ κάπου αλλού για τους Conn-x κωδικούς ; Στο 134 είπαν ότι θα με ειδοποιήσουν αλλά δεν ξέρουν πότε, πιθανώς αύριο. Καλά η μή αναβάθμιση σε 24M αλλά γιατί να μη δώσουν άμεσα κωδικούς που θα ισχύουν και για τη 2M εφόσον υποσχέθηκαν ότι δε θα παραμείνω χωρίς Internet ;
> 
> SOS






> ρε παιδια εμενα μου συνεβει χτες το εξεις x file episode με τον οτε
> 
> χτες κατα το μεσημερι, μου κοπηκε ξαφνηκα η συνδεση, νομιζοντας(οπως εχει γραφτει εδω), οτι θα μου γινοταν αναβαθμιση απο 8 σε 24 mbps
> 
> απο χτες το μεσημερι μεχρι σημερα δεν μπορουσα να  μπω σε καμοια σελιδα
> 
> τελικα ο πιτσιρικας απο τις βλαβες με πηρε πρωι πρωι γυρω στις 9. και μου τσεκαρε με το modem μου, σε ποια ταχυτητα μπορω να εχω προσβαση
> 
> στα 24mbps συνεχεια μου αναβοσβυνε το κουμπι dsl....οποτε δυστυχως μου το πηγε  ξανα στα 8 mbps
> ...





> ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!
> τωρα στελνο εμαιλ στην κονεξ για διακοπη να πανε να $^#$$#^
> μια αναβαθμηση ζιτιση οχι κατι αλλο



Ήθελα να ξερα που εξαφανίζονται ολοι αυτοί που κάνουν 100 πόστ την ημέρα υπέρ του ΟΤΕ, όταν γίνονται κάτι τέτοια.

Ούτε ένα quote, ούτε μια βοήθεια στο φίλο για μια λύση. Σου λέει που θα πάει, θα χαθεί το μήνυμα μέσα στο χαμό.

The party has just began όπως είπε και ένας φίλος στο MSN  :Crazy:

----------


## dpa2006

> Λοιπον, εχουμε και λεμε.
>  Πηρα το 1242 και τους ειπα οτι με τα τεστ, η 8αρα που εχω, δειχνει να μην περνα τα 2,5Mbps.
>  Με εβαλε λοιπον να κατεβασω, ενα δικο τους αρχειο και εκει ειδα με τα ματια μου, οτι κατεβαζε με 870!!!
>  Τρελλαθηκα. Τι να πω τωρα;
>  Εσεις, τι λετε;


Η ADSL δεν εχει εγγυημένη ταχύτητα ως γνωστό.και φυσικά εξαρτάται απο που κατεβάζεις.αν στο site απο το οποιο κατεβαζεις εχουν περιορισμό σε kbps μονιμα ή εστω προσωρινά,είτε επιτρέπουν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό συνδέσεων χρηστών,οποια συνδεση και να εχεις θα κατεβάζεις το πολύ με την τιμή που σου επιτρέπουν. :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

> Wan κάτι δεν είδες καλά??


Λετε να επιχειρησουμε για καμια 8192/384 (για το upload ρε γμτ)
ή θα σπευσουν ολοι εκει και θα χασουμε κι αυτα που εχουμε; :ROFL:

----------


## alcom

> [OFFTOPIC]
> ενας που πληρωνε 29 ευρω για να εχει 2 mbps στον οτε πληρωνει τα ιδια για 24.μην ξεχνας οτι οι εναλακτικοι ειναι σε 10 στενα στην αθηνα μονο.και το κυριοτερο η τεχνικη τους υποστηριξη ειναι για τον Π%$$ΣΟ.


....ή πληρώνει 19.99 ευρώ στην  ALTEC TELECOMS για 24άρα (όλα πληρωμένα) όπως λέει ο φίλος "rho"   http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158157  :Whistle:

----------


## alfagamma

> Ήθελα να ξερα που εξαφανίζονται ολοι αυτοί που κάνουν 100 πόστ την ημέρα υπέρ του ΟΤΕ, όταν γίνονται κάτι τέτοια.
> 
> Ούτε ένα quote, ούτε μια βοήθεια στο φίλο για μια λύση. Σου λέει που θα πάει, θα χαθεί το μήνυμα μέσα στο χαμό.
> 
> The party has just began όπως είπε και ένας φίλος στο MSN


Το οτι υπαρχουν και μερικοι που εχουν παραπονο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο? Μηπως στις αλλες εταιρειες ολοι ειναι οκ?
αλλα ξεχασα στον ΟΤΕ τα προβληματα τα λυνει ο ΟΤΕ ενω στις αλλες μεταξυ τους οι χρηστες :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: alfagamma added 3 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........

Το οτι υπαρχουν και μερικοι που εχουν παραπονο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο? Μηπως στις αλλες εταιρειες ολοι ειναι οκ?
αλλα ξεχασα στον ΟΤΕ τα προβληματα τα λυνει ο ΟΤΕ ενω στις αλλες μεταξυ τους οι χρηστες :Whistle:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> τέλος για τον φίλο loukas32 απο την αρχή στο παρών νήμα τηρείς ένα σκεπτικισμό [να το πώ ελαφρά] ως προς τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί δεν περίμενες να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση και να αιτηθείς αναβάθμιση κρίνοντας και απο τις εμπειρίες των μελών εδώ, και έτρεξες αμέσως;



γιατι ειμαι βλακας και τωρα τελος καλα να παθω , με χαλουσε το 2μπβς??? καλα να παθω

----------


## Bebis

> για τα προβλήματα ταχύτητας υπάρχουν αρκετά νήματα κάντε ένα κόπο να διαβάσετε και θα σας λυθούν απορίες!!!
> 
> για το πρόβλημα του φίλου που έχει ανάγκη σήμερα το νετ, δεν κατάλαβα, αφού το έχεις ανάγκη σήμερα γιατί επέλεξες να αναβαθμίσεις προχθές και να εμπλακείς οικειοθελώς σε μια διαδικασία που σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που είχες οταν την αιτήθηκες θα πάρει μέχρι και 10 μέρες; χάθηκε ο κόσμος να αναβαθμίσεις την άλλη βδομάδα;
> 
> τέλος για τον φίλο loukas32 απο την αρχή στο παρών νήμα τηρείς ένα σκεπτικισμό [να το πώ ελαφρά] ως προς τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί δεν περίμενες να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση και να αιτηθείς αναβάθμιση κρίνοντας και απο τις εμπειρίες των μελών εδώ, και έτρεξες αμέσως;


+1!! Και νόμιζα πως ήμουν ο μόνος...

----------


## pelopas1

> για το πρόβλημα του φίλου που έχει ανάγκη σήμερα το νετ, δεν κατάλαβα, αφού το έχεις ανάγκη σήμερα γιατί επέλεξες να αναβαθμίσεις προχθές και να εμπλακείς οικειοθελώς σε μια διαδικασία που σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που είχες οταν την αιτήθηκες θα πάρει μέχρι και 10 μέρες; χάθηκε ο κόσμος να αναβαθμίσεις την άλλη βδομάδα;


ο διευθυντης του υποκαταστηματος αμαρουσιου μου το ειπε ξεκαθαρα την ωρα που μιλαγε στο τηλεφωνο(προφανως)με καποιο συνεργειο του οτε  στο οτι θα εχω 16mbps

το ιδιο μου ειιπαν μετεπειτα στο 121(το τηλεφωνο για βλαβες)

αυριο το πρωι, θα τσεκαρω μαζι με το παιδι (απο τις βλαβες), ποσο περιπου ταχυτητα πιανει το modem μου

δηλαδη θα του πω να ξεκινησει απο 24mbps...μεχρι τα 16mbps(τα οποια μου δηλωσε τοσο ο διευθυντης...οσο και η κοπελια στο 121)

στο 134 ακομα με βλεπουν να ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στα 24mbps

σαφεστατα θα περιμενω τυχων αναβαθμισεις σε γειτονιες μεχρι μεσα φεβρουαριου(οπου φαινομενικα υποτιθεται θα εχουν γινει οι αναβαθμισεις)

ουτος η αλλως πολλη προσφατα στο  site εδω ειχε κανει μια   ανακοινωση του οτε  για αναβαθμιση γραμμων πευκης-κατω πευκης

οποτε λογικα μεχρι τοτε θα πρεπει αν εχει γινει αναβαθμιση

για αυτο ζηταω e-mail και τηλεφωνο συγκεκριμενης υπηρεσιας του οτε στην οποια να υπαγονται υπαλληλοι για τετιου ειδους ευτραπελα

----------


## 2048dsl

> ....ή πληρώνει 19.99 ευρώ στην  ALTEC TELECOMS για 24άρα (όλα πληρωμένα) όπως λέει ο φίλος "rho"   http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158157


Παγιο οτε εχει? :Laughing:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> +1!! Και νόμιζα πως ήμουν ο μόνος...


ευχομαι να μην υπαρχουν και αλλοι ειλικρινα διοτι θα γινει ενας μεγαλος πανικος στο τελος να εισαστε συγουρι!-=)

----------


## vspiros

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση ίσως και λίγο πριν από τον loukas32. Μέχρι στιγμής το μόνο που έχει γίνει είναι μια αναβάθμιση στην ιστοσελίδα της Οτενέτ. Φαίνεται ότι οι τεχνικοί στον Κολωνό δουλεύουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο απ' ότι στην Καλλιθέα και ελπίζω η έλλειψη βιασύνης να με προστατέψει από τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα. Και όσο κι αν μέσα μου νευριάζω και ζηλεύω διαβάζοντας για κάποιους φίλους εδώ που αναβαθμίστηκαν μέσα σε λίγες ώρες κάπου παρηγοριέμαι διαβάζοντας για τα διάφορα προβλήματα. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω όμως η κατάσταση είναι αρκετά δύσκολη ,λόγω των πάρα πολλών αναβαθμίσεων, και σίγουρα χρειάζεται κάποια υπομονή από μέρους μας για κάποιες μέρες (τουλάχιστον το θεωρητικό όριο των 10 ημερών που έδωσε το 134).

----------


## dpa2006

> Ας μην το παρακάνουμε, εννοώ απο αυτά που δίνει ο οτε,να είναι και wireless μιας και έχω lap+ppc wifi...


εγω προσωπικά απο το philips ειμαι ευχαριστημένος,αν εξαιρέσεις το γεγονός ότι αφήνοντας να κατεβάσει μεγάλα αρχεια το πρωι,το απογευμα (ή βραδυ) μερικές φορες δεν τα κατεβαζει.κλεινει το modem,δηλαδη το led online ειναι σβηστό,ειτε κανει restart και σταματα το κατεβασμα.μερικες φορες το κανει και στο σερφαρισμα. :Sad: 
κανω κλικ σε καποιο λινκ και οδηγει σε error προσβασης στη σελιδα.για το Baudtec δεν εχω προσωπική γνωμη.τα χαρακτηριστικά του Baudtec ειναι καλυτερα απο του philips!τεχνικά δεν ξερω αν "στεκει" καλά.ισως καποιος που εχει Baudtec να μπορει να μας ενημερωσει.στην παρουσα στιγμη προσπαθω να αλλαξω το philips με οτι βρω απο ΟΤΕ!στο site της philips το εν λογω ρουτερ δεν αναφερεται πουθενα,απο την αλλη το Baudtec δεν εχει πολυ καλο support στο Site της εταιριας,ουτε ενα pdf,αλλα αυτο δεν πρεπει να σε ανησυχει,παντα στο CD του ΟΤΕ εχουν καποια pdf για βοηθεια.για να μην πολυλογω άλλο με αυτα που τραβω με το philips θα επαιρνα Baudtec!!! :Razz: 
λινκ:
Ασύρματο Baudtec TW263R4 (PSTN & ISDN
http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=277&hop=h

----------


## k_koulos

> ο διευθυντης του υποκαταστηματος αμαρουσιου μου το ειπε ξεκαθαρα την ωρα που μιλαγε στο τηλεφωνο(προφανως)με καποιο συνεργειο του οτε  στο οτι θα εχω 16mbps
> 
> το ιδιο μου ειιπαν μετεπειτα στο 121(το τηλεφωνο για βλαβες)
> 
> αυριο το πρωι, θα τσεκαρω μαζι με το παιδι (απο τις βλαβες), ποσο περιπου ταχυτητα πιανει το modem μου
> 
> δηλαδη θα του πω να ξεκινησει απο 24mbps...μεχρι τα 16mbps(τα οποια μου δηλωσε τοσο ο διευθυντης...οσο και η κοπελια στο 121)
> 
> στο 134 ακομα με βλεπουν να ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στα 24mbps
> ...


αν και δεν εννοούσα εσένα , ας ασχοληθώ με την περίπτωση σου απο την δικιά μου οπτική!

έχεις μια υπηρεσία που σου λέει 8/384 και άλλη μια μέχρι 24/1024 με 3 ευρώ διαφορά [δηλαδή στο 10 % αύξηση της τιμής, διαφορά 300% [σε ένα ιδανικό κόσμο]

έχεις αναβάθμιση εντός ωρών, έχεις 1 τεχνικό, 1 προϊστάμενο/διευθυντή να έχουν ασχοληθεί με το πρόβλημα σου μόλις λίγες ώρες απο την ενεργοποίηση σου [που δεν ξέρουμε καν αν έχει τυπικά ολοκληρωθεί]

και έχουμε και μια χρονική περίοδο που αν κρίνω απο το φορουμ η κίνηση και άρα και η ανάγκη για παροχή υπηρεσιών απο τον ΟΤΕ και τους τεχνικούς του είναι αρκετή!

και εσύ ζητάς εκτός απο τον διευθυντή της περιοχής σου, εκτός απο το συνεργείο της γειτονίας, να στείλεις και e-mail σε κάποιον υποθετικά πιο αρμόδιο; για να σου κάνει τι; να σου φέρει minidslam στον κατανεμητή; 


*Spoiler:*




			πότε θα καταλάβετε οτι ακόμα και τα 16 είναι υπερβολικά όταν εγώ στο χωρίο δεν μπορώ ούτε τα 2 να πιάσω;;;;

αλήθεια το e-mail του υπουργού περιβάλοντος , και του υπουργού δημοσίας τάξης δεν τα θές για να σου λύσουν το κυκλοφοριακό στην περιοχή σου και το θέμα της μόλυνσης; ήμαρτον που θα έλεγε και ο φαφούτης!!!! 


το παραπάνω σχόλιο μέσα στα spoiler δεν αναφέρεται σε σένα φίλε μου, αφού λογικά εσύ παραπονίεσαι για τα disconnects που είναι όντως πρόβλημα, και όχι για το οτι δεν πιάνεις 24, αλλά για όσους δεν βλέπουν τον παραλογισμό!!!

----------


## nikgr

> παίδες μια ερωτηση,
>  το 8Μ ειναι απλό ADSL ενω το 24Μ ειναι ADSL+2
>  από ποιά ταχυτητα και πάνω γινεται adsl+2





> Αν και το adsl πιάνει θεωριτικά μέχρι 8mbit νομίζω ότι από 8άρα και πάνω θέλεις adsl2+. Δηλαδή άν εχετε παλιο Modem adsl μόνο,πρακτικά μεχρι την 4αρα μπορείτε να έχετε,για 8αρα δύσκολο νομιζω...





> Δεν είναι θέμα ταχύτητας μόνο. Είναι δυνατό να κλειδώνεις σε adsl2+ ακόμα και στα 768.


Παιδιά υπάρχουν άτομα που θα πάνε να σκάσουν 60euro για adsl2+ router επειδή διάβασαν εδώ μέσα ότι για να πιάσουν τα 8mbps, τα 4 ή και τα 768K ότι θες adsl2+ modem...

Προσέχετε τί γράφετε... Συμβατότητα προς τα πίσω στα adsl2 και adsl1 πρότυπα υπάρχει...

Πού το πρόβλημα δηλαδή αν σε βάλουν σε ethernet dslam και εσύ επιλέξεις το απλό adsl πρωτόκολλο (G.DMT) αντί για το adsl2+ ?




> Y.γ Από εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9971 το Modem σου φαινεται να υποστηριζει max download Μέχρι 8mibt(που είναι και το μέγιστο για adsl) τωρα πως στο δικό σου πιάνεις 12mbit, δηλαδή πάνω από τα μέγιστα που σου προσφέρει το adsl μόνο έσυ το ξέρεις!


Όσο για το USR9106 φίλε ikonsgr να μου επιτρέψεις να έχω καλύτερη άποψη, μιας και το έχω μπροστά μου και δε μιλάω με λόγια του αέρα...

Μια χαρά συγχρονίζει όχι απλά στα 8mbps σε ethernet dslam αλλα και παραπάνω ακόμα, παρ' όλο που δεν είναι adsl2+.
Ακόμα και 24αρα να έχει κάποιος μπορεί μια χαρά να το χρησιμοποιήσει, αν δεν τον πειράζει να συγχρονίσει λίγο παρακάτω.

Και για τους δύσπιστους μια φωτο απ' το USR9106 σε ethernet dslam :

----------


## shaq141a

> Παιδιά υπάρχουν άτομα που θα πάνε να σκάσουν 60euro για adsl2+ router επειδή διάβασαν εδώ μέσα ότι για να πιάσουν τα 8mbps, τα 4 ή και τα 768K ότι θες adsl2+ modem...
> 
> Προσέχετε τί γράφετε... Συμβατότητα προς τα πίσω στα adsl2 και adsl1 πρότυπα υπάρχει...
> 
> Πού το πρόβλημα δηλαδή αν σε βάλουν σε ethernet dslam και εσύ επιλέξεις το απλό adsl πρωτόκολλο (G.DMT) αντί για το adsl2+ ?
> 
> 
> 
> Όσο για το USR9106 φίλε ikonsgr να μου επιτρέψεις να έχω καλύτερη άποψη, μιας και το έχω μπροστά μου και δε μιλάω με λόγια του αέρα...
> ...


Πέστα ρε znik. Και αν έχεις και το firmware για adsl2 θα πάει μάλλον στα 12 ακριβώς  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Άρης13

Λυστε μου μια απορια. Αυτο *Modulation  : ADSL2 PLUS *  τι σημαινει?

----------


## joh75

Δεν είναι θέμα παραλογισμού,είναι ότι σαν άνθρωποι θέλουμε συνέχεια το κάτι παραπάνω. Και εγώ με τα 8 που έχω τώρα και πηγαίνουν τέλια με το που είδα τα 24 σε αυτήν την τιμή δεν κρατήθηκα και έκανα την αίτηση από την Τρίτη  :Smile:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Παιδιά υπάρχουν άτομα που θα πάνε να σκάσουν 60euro για adsl2+ router επειδή διάβασαν εδώ μέσα ότι για να πιάσουν τα 8mbps, τα 4 ή και τα 768K ότι θες adsl2+ modem...
> 
> Προσέχετε τί γράφετε... Συμβατότητα προς τα πίσω στα adsl2 και adsl1 πρότυπα υπάρχει...
> 
> Πού το πρόβλημα δηλαδή αν σε βάλουν σε ethernet dslam και εσύ επιλέξεις το απλό adsl πρωτόκολλο (G.DMT) αντί για το adsl2+ ?


Αυτό που έλεγα είναι ότι υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου ακόμα και οι μικρές ταχύτητες εξυπηρετούνται από adsl2+ dslams οπότε η αναβάθμιση σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις θα γίνει γρήγορα (σε σχέση με αυτούς που ήταν σε παλιό και πρέπει να τους πάνε σε νέο). Δηλαδή, η μικρή ονομαστική ταχύτητα δεν αποκλείει το adsl2+.

Αν κάποιος το διαβάσει ανάποδα, τι να πω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

(btw, ανάλογα την ποιότητα της γραμμής, υπάρχουν χρήστες που σε gdmt δεν θα δουν 8, και σε 2+ θα δουν)

----------


## pelopas1

k_koulos

οπως εγραψα πριν...το e-mail και το τηλεφωνο θα τα χρειαστω για τα μεσα φεβρουαριου, οπου υποτιθεται οτι θα εχουν γινει οι αναβαθμισεις στο τοπικο δικτυο μου

----------


## STARJOHN

> γιατι ειμαι βλακας και τωρα τελος καλα να παθω , με χαλουσε το 2μπβς??? καλα να παθω


 


Εμενα παντως που ζητησα μεταφορα απο Forthnet 1024 σε 4096 μου ειπε ενας υπαλληλος στο 134 κανε πρωτα την μεταφοπα στα 1024 και μετα ζητα αναβαθμιση μην γινει μπερδεμα και αυτο εκανα και τωπα περιμενω την αναβαθμιση. :Wink:

----------


## a5a6b8b9g3h5w6a9

Και τι αλλο?

----------


## Archipelagos

Στις 12 περίπου το μεσημέρι πήρα το 134 και ζήτησα η γραμμή μου από 768/192 να γυρίσει σε conn-x 1024/256 (λόγω αφραγκίας  :Razz: )

Τωρα μόλις έιδα το τορρεντ να στέλνει με 26κ
και το 9105 να συγχρονίζει στα 1024/256 !

Κάτι γίνεται αυτά τα χριστούγεννα στον ΟΤΕ...
Δεν εξηγειται αλλιώς  :One thumb up: 

Η HOL συνδρομή μου λήγει στις 31/12
bye-bye.....

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Εμενα παντως που ζητησα μεταφορα απο Forthnet 1024 σε 4096 μου ειπε ενας υπαλληλος στο 134 κανε πρωτα την μεταφοπα στα 1024 και μετα ζητα αναβαθμιση μην γινει μπερδεμα και αυτο εκανα και τωπα περιμενω την αναβαθμιση.


ΜΑΝ εγω ειμουν ΚΟΝΝΕΞ!!!!2αρα γραμμι -> 24 ζητησα οχι να μου τα κοψουν ολα χαχαχαα πλακα εχουν εξω φρενων ολοι στο σπιτι χρωνιαρες μερες χωρις τελ , απο το κινιτο μου θα περνουν ολοι ελεος ΟΤΕ ρε ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## shaq141a

> ΜΑΝ εγω ειμουν ΚΟΝΝΕΞ!!!!2αρα γραμμι -> 24 ζητησα οχι να μου τα κοψουν ολα χαχαχαα πλακα εχουν εξω φρενων ολοι στο σπιτι χρωνιαρες μερες χωρις τελ , απο το κινιτο μου θα περνουν ολοι ελεος ΟΤΕ ρε ΠΟΤΕ!


Λογικά κατά τη μεταφορά σου στο νέο DSLAM θα έκαναν καμιά βλακεία. Δεν τα συνηθίζει ο ΟΤΕ αυτά.  :Thinking:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Λογικά κατά τη μεταφορά σου στο νέο DSLAM θα έκαναν καμιά βλακεία. Δεν τα συνηθίζει ο ΟΤΕ αυτά.


δεν πειραζει, απλα οποιος μου λεει απο εδω και περα για ΟΤΕ ΟΧΙ θα λεω

το ΤΗΛ θα ερθει ειπαν αυριο η ισος και δευτερα , το ιντερνετ δεν το γνωριζουν ΚΑΝ!!! γιατι να παω σε νεο DSLAM????

----------


## shaq141a

> δεν πειραζει, απλα οποιος μου λεει απο εδω και περα για ΟΤΕ ΟΧΙ θα λεω
> 
> το ΤΗΛ θα ερθει ειπαν αυριο η ισος και δευτερα , το ιντερνετ δεν το γνωριζουν ΚΑΝ!!! γιατι να παω σε νεο DSLAM????


Aν είχες 2 Mbps γραμμή πιθανότατα ίσουν στα παλιά adlsl1 DLAMs οπότε έπρεπε να μεταφερθείς στα νέα ADSL2+ DSLAMs.

----------


## manoulamou

> ΜΑΝ εγω ειμουν ΚΟΝΝΕΞ!!!!2αρα γραμμι -> 24 ζητησα οχι να μου τα κοψουν ολα χαχαχαα πλακα εχουν εξω φρενων ολοι στο σπιτι χρωνιαρες μερες χωρις τελ , απο το κινιτο μου θα περνουν ολοι ελεος ΟΤΕ ρε ΠΟΤΕ!


Αυτο ειναι που λενε "οποιος θελει τα πολλα χανει και τα λιγα"!!! :ROFL: ......
Εγω και με 8αρα πολυ λιγοτερα θα πληρωνω, απ ο,τι τωρα με 1 φτωχη και μονη (ειμαι ολιγαρκής) ...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Aν είχες 2 Mbps γραμμή πιθανότατα ίσουν στα παλιά adlsl1 DLAMs οπότε έπρεπε να μεταφερθείς στα νέα ADSL2+ DSLAMs.


μα πριν 20 μερες μπικα στιν κοννεξ , δεν ειπαν κατι τετιο....οτι θα κοπει το ΤΗΛ + ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ
134 ΓΤΠ ελεος

----------


## Archipelagos

Και σε μένα είπαν ότι η ταχύτητα θα αυξηθεί σε 10 εργάσιμες,
και το έκαναν σε μιση μέρα.

Μερικές φορές συμβαινει και το αντιθετο....

----------


## pelopas1

πηρε μολις μια πιτσιρικα απο το 121 για βλαβες

θα τηλεφωνησει λεει το πρωι μεχρι τις 12μμ(προφανως κατα τις 1 θα την εχουν κανει ολοι απο τα κτηρια του οτε :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: )για το modem :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

για να δουμε...τι λαγο θα δουμε :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## traboukos

@LOUKAS32 αυτο που επαθες δεν το εχω ξανακουσει!
Μηπως πρόκειται για βλαβη (που αυτα συμβαινουν) και δεν προκειται για παρενεργεια αναβαθμισης??
Οι τεχνικοι σου εκαναν αυτο που επαθες οχι το 134!!
Απλα βριζεις λάθος ανθρωπο!
Στην περιπτωση σου υπευθυνο ειναι μονο το 121.
Πηγαινε στο καταστημα της περιοχης σου και ψαξε να βρεις τον υπευθυνο (προισταμενο) των τεχνικων αν δεν βρισκεις ακρη με το 121.
Ζητα να κανουν εκτροπη στο κινητο σου για να μην χανεις τις κλησεις σου αυτο το διαστημα, απο το καταστημα ή το 121, απο το 134 δεν γινεται να το κανουν.
Καποτε που ειχα προβλημα (και φαντασου δουλευα στο 134) και το 121 με εγραφε πήγα στο καταστημα (επαρχια ηταν) και μεσα σε λίγες ωρες ως δια μαγειας είχαν ολα φτιαξει!

Καλη τύχη σου ευχομαι και χωρις ταλαιπωρια , αλλα ειλικρινα σου μιλαω επειδη εχω δουλεψει στο 134 για βλάβη το 134 δεν φταιει (αν συνεβαινε αυτο δλδ ολιγοημερη διακοπη  θα στο ελεγε) και μαλιστα δεν μπορει να κάνει κατι!
μονο το 121 μπορει να ερθει σε επαφη και να δωσει εντολη...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> @LOUKAS32 αυτο που επαθες δεν το εχω ξανακουσει!
> Μηπως πρόκειται για βλαβη (που αυτα συμβαινουν) και δεν προκειται για παρενεργεια αναβαθμισης??
> Οι τεχνικοι σου εκαναν αυτο που επαθες οχι το 134!!
> Απλα βριζεις λάθος ανθρωπο!
> Στην περιπτωση σου υπευθυνο ειναι μονο το 121.
> Πηγαινε στο καταστημα της περιοχης σου και ψαξε να βρεις τον υπευθυνο (προισταμενο) των τεχνικων αν δεν βρισκεις ακρη με το 121.
> Ζητα να κανουν εκτροπη στο κινητο σου για να μην χανεις τις κλησεις σου αυτο το διαστημα, απο το καταστημα ή το 121, απο το 134 δεν γινεται να το κανουν.
> Καποτε που ειχα προβλημα (και φαντασου δουλευα στο 134) και το 121 με εγραφε πήγα στο καταστημα (επαρχια ηταν) και μεσα σε λίγες ωρες ως δια μαγειας είχαν ολα φτιαξει!
> 
> ...


ΛΕΠΩΝ
ολα οκαι τελικα , ηρθα σπιτι τελικα, ειμουν δολεια πριν, πηρε ο πατερας το 121 5-6 φορες , εστιλε και εμαιλσ στιν κοννεξ και τελικα!!!!!! 

κλειδωνο στα :

ADSL 	
Modem Status 	Connected
DownStream Connection Speed 	11366 kbps
UpStream Connection Speed 	927 kbps
VC 1 Status 	Enabled
VC 2 Status 	Disabled
VC 3 Status 	Disabled
VC 4 Status 	Disabled

με το παλιο μοδεμ,
τελικα δεν ξερω τι συνεβει αλλα οταν πηραμε τελ το 134 λεει δεν ξερουμε τιποτα, οταν πηραμε το 121 λεγαν δεν ξερουμε τιποτα ΠΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ?
τελικα παντως οκαυ, περιμενο το νεο μοδεμ 27δεκ
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ να μην εχει κανεις αλλος προβληματα


p.s με το παλαιο μοδεμ απο τορρεντ -> 800κπβς ανετα....
http://www.speedtest.net/result/214012952.png

----------


## traboukos

LOUKAS32
ευχομαι πάντα τέτοια.
κατι τετοιες φορες πάντως επειδη και εγω ετσι αντιδρω, είναι καλό να σκεφτομαστε οτι και αυτος που του μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο ανθρωπος είναι και 99% τα ακουει για λάθος που έχει κάνεις αλλος ή αλλοι!!
Δεν λέω να μην πιεσουμε η να μην απαιτησουμε για κάτι που πληρώνουμε αλλά  να το κάνουμε πολιτισμένα και στα πλαισια της λογικης.

Καλες γιορτες να εχουμε ολοι και μακρια από προβληματα  :Wink:  :Wink:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Strogg

Καλησπέρα!

Στο Web self care με βγάζει S6 και γράφει αναβάθμιση, καθώς και την ένδειξη ενεργή, αλλά το ρούτερ και το speedtest με δείχνουν 1 mbps αντι για 24....να υποθέσω πως ακόμα δεν έχει αναβάθμιση?

----------


## pelopas1

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Στο Web self care με βγάζει S6 και γράφει αναβάθμιση, καθώς και την ένδειξη ενεργή, αλλά το ρούτερ και το speedtest με δείχνουν 1 mbps αντι για 24....να υποθέσω πως ακόμα δεν έχει αναβάθμιση?


ναι ναι

μπορει αυριο να σου κανουν αναβαθμιση αυριο ,η μεθαυριο...η να φτασει τις 10-12 μερες

υγ¨¨η συμπεριφορα ολων στα τηλεφωνα και του διευθυντη αμαρουσιοιυ ηταν αψογη
φαινεται λογω ανταγωνισμου η εξαλιφθει η δημοσια συμπεριφορα δημοσιου υπαλληλου, η πιθανως εχουν δωθει οδηγιες οσο αφορα  για την συμπεριφορα υπαλληλων σε πελατες :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> LOUKAS32
> ευχομαι πάντα τέτοια.
> κατι τετοιες φορες πάντως επειδη και εγω ετσι αντιδρω, είναι καλό να σκεφτομαστε οτι και αυτος που του μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο ανθρωπος είναι και 99% τα ακουει για λάθος που έχει κάνεις αλλος ή αλλοι!!
> Δεν λέω να μην πιεσουμε η να μην απαιτησουμε για κάτι που πληρώνουμε αλλά  να το κάνουμε πολιτισμένα και στα πλαισια της λογικης.
> 
> Καλες γιορτες να εχουμε ολοι και μακρια από προβληματα


και μενα ι δουλεια μου ειναι CS (customer services) 10 χρονια τωρα το τι ακουω....αστα να πανε ....αλλα να σου πω κατι πλερωνει ο πελατης απαιτη...λογικο να εκνευριζομαι , οκαυ το ιντερνετ κατο δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα το ΤΗΛ ρε παιδια? χρονιαρες μερες 5-6 ωρες και να με παιρνουν γονεις και να τα ακουω !

ευχαραριστο μαν νασε καλα..και ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ!!

........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 added 0 Minutes and 49 Seconds later........




> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Στο Web self care με βγάζει S6 και γράφει αναβάθμιση, καθώς και την ένδειξη ενεργή, αλλά το ρούτερ και το speedtest με δείχνουν 1 mbps αντι για 24....να υποθέσω πως ακόμα δεν έχει αναβάθμιση?


ΣΤΑΝΔΑΡ και μενα ετσι ελεγε απο χτες...με 5-6 disconnects ολα οκαι εισαι

----------


## 2048dsl

> ....ή πληρώνει 19.99 ευρώ στην  ALTEC TELECOMS για 24άρα (όλα πληρωμένα) όπως λέει ο φίλος "rho"   http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158157


το αλλο με το τοτο το ξερεις? :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ

----------


## Strogg

> ΣΤΑΝΔΑΡ και μενα ετσι ελεγε απο χτες...με 5-6 disconnects ολα οκαι εισαι


Δηλαδή να κάνω disconnect και ξανά connect με τον router? Κατεβάζω πάντως με 100-105kb...Ταχύτητα δηλαδή του 1mbps.... Τι λες να κάνω?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Δηλαδή να κάνω disconnect και ξανά connect με τον router? Κατεβάζω πάντως με 100-105kb...Ταχύτητα δηλαδή του 1mbps.... Τι λες να κάνω?


ακου , ΧΤΕΣ βραδυ εγινα δισκονεκτ 5-6 φορες, σημερα κοπικε το ΤΗΛ μας , και τελικα εγινε το 24αρι ΑΣΧΕΤΑ εαν εχω 12000 (λογο παιλαιου μοδεμ) εμενα μου ειπαν 10 μερες οχι 2 μερες, ΑΡΑ εσυ συμερα -αυριο θα εισαι μια χαρα....ΛΟΓΙΚΑ! κλεισε το κομπιουτερ μοδεμ και ρεσταρτ. εγω τον ειχα κλειστο σημερα

----------


## Strogg

Web self care μου λέει αυτά...

Όνομα Υπηρεσίας :   	 OTENET OnDSL Home S6 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ 
Κατάσταση :  	Ενεργό 
Ημ/νία Έναρξης :  	19/12/2007 
Ημερομηνία Ενεργοποίησης :  	19/12/2007   	Ημ/νία Λήξης :  	<Αορίστου Χρόνου> 
Ποσότητα Υπηρεσίας :  	1  	Επιπλέον Ποσότητα :  	<Κανένα>
Ειδικά Στοιχεία υπηρεσίας
Κανάλι Διάθεσης :  	ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.  
Τύπος Μεταβολής :  	Αναβάθμιση  

 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Ποια περιοχή είσαι? Εγώ Αγιο Δημήτριο Αθήνα

----------


## pnikolo

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Στο Web self care με βγάζει S6 και γράφει αναβάθμιση, καθώς και την ένδειξη ενεργή, αλλά το ρούτερ και το speedtest με δείχνουν 1 mbps αντι για 24....να υποθέσω πως ακόμα δεν έχει αναβάθμιση?


Απο το 1 στα 24 θα καθυστερισει λιγο.Και εγω στην ιδια περιπτωση ειμαι. Αλλαζουμε dslam γιαυτο. Γρηγορα γινονται απο οι αναβαθμισεις αναμεσα στις μικρες ταχυτητες ή στις μεγαλες. Οταν χρειαστει απο μικρες (768-1-2-4) στις μεγαλες (8-24) καθυστερει :Embarassed:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Web self care μου λέει αυτά...
> 
> Όνομα Υπηρεσίας :   	 OTENET OnDSL Home S6 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ 
> Κατάσταση :  	Ενεργό 
> Ημ/νία Έναρξης :  	19/12/2007 
> Ημερομηνία Ενεργοποίησης :  	19/12/2007   	Ημ/νία Λήξης :  	<Αορίστου Χρόνου> 
> Ποσότητα Υπηρεσίας :  	1  	Επιπλέον Ποσότητα :  	<Κανένα>
> Ειδικά Στοιχεία υπηρεσίας
> Κανάλι Διάθεσης :  	ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.  
> Τύπος Μεταβολής :  	Αναβάθμιση


ναι βρε απο χτες σου λεω.......θα σου ερθει αυριο πρωι να δεις οκαυ? ενημερωσε μας , ΑΝΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ!

........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 added 1 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........




> Απο το 1 στα 24 θα καθυστερισει λιγο.Και εγω στην ιδια περιπτωση ειμαι. Αλλαζουμε dslam γιαυτο. Γρηγορα γινονται απο οι αναβαθμισεις αναμεσα στις μικρες ταχυτητες ή στις μεγαλες. Οταν χρειαστει απο μικρες (768-1-2-4) στις μεγαλες (8-24) καθυστερει


ΝΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ! εγω ειμαι απο τους μοναδικους προφανως καλλιθεα....

απο χτες 2 ωρα εως σημερα......εγινε ι αλλαγη με διακοπει ΤΗΛ 5-6 ωρες ομως

........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 added 10 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........

ηρεμια....εχουμε αλλα θεματα εδω, πριβε οποιος θελει¨)

----------


## thanasis38

> το αλλο με το τοτο το ξερεις?
> 
> ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ


και ο οτε μαζι? :Whistle:

----------


## Strogg

> ναι βρε απο χτες σου λεω.......θα σου ερθει αυριο πρωι να δεις οκαυ? ενημερωσε μας , ΑΝΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ!


Αμήν, χθες και σήμερα ξύπνησα απο τις 7 το πρωϊ με τις κότες μπας και δω αναβάθμιση! :Razz:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Αμήν, χθες και σήμερα ξύπνησα απο τις 7 το πρωϊ με τις κότες μπας και δω αναβάθμιση!


σε ποια περιοχι ισαι μαν?

----------


## vspiros

> σε ποια περιοχι ισαι μαν?


  Κι εγώ με αυτό το όνειρο ήμουν για σήμερα αλλά ....

----------


## Διονύσης

Παιδιά καλησπέρα θέλω τη γνώμη σας. Εϊμαι στο DSLAM Αμαρουσίου με την 24mbit γραμμή από σήμερα, όμως το router μου (US Robotics 9108) συγχρονίζει στα 12mb. Το attenuation είναι 31 down και 14,4 up. Aπό αύριο θα ελέγξουν για βλάβη.... Τι λέτε?

----------


## joh75

Θα είθελα  να σας ρωτήσω που πρέπει να πάω ακριβός στο https://my.otenet.gr για να δω σε πια φάση είναι ι αίτηση μου για αναβάθμιση απο 8 στα 24?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα θέλω τη γνώμη σας. Εϊμαι στο DSLAM Αμαρουσίου με την 24mbit γραμμή από σήμερα, όμως το router μου (US Robotics 9108) συγχρονίζει στα 12mb. Το attenuation είναι 31 down και 14,4 up. Aπό αύριο θα ελέγξουν για βλάβη.... Τι λέτε?


και εγω με 36DB συχρονιζω με 12 , εμεις φταιμε σαν γραμμη σπιτιου οχι ο ΟΤΕ. βασικα δεν με χαλαει και τα 12αρια......
μια χαρα , σκεψου πριν 1 εβδομαδα πλερωνες 30 -40 ευρο για 5 φορες λιγοτερη ταχυτητα

εγω ομως ειμαι με παλιο μοδεμ απλο......περιμενο το νεω μοδεμακι...

----------


## echobox

Πήρα τηλ για αναβαθμιση απο 2 σε 4 mbps.Εχω connx και μου ειχανε δώσει πριν ενα μηνα το speedtouch 530v6...me ekπτωση 20 ευρώ. Μήπως δικαιούμai και τώρα καινούριο ρουτερ η καμια εκπτωση?Εστω ενα δωρεαν modem....????????? :Razz:

----------


## lights

Εγω οτενετ ειμαι και αρχισα να βλέπω σταδιακή μειωση ταχυτητας στο download μου οσο αναβαθμίζονται όλο και περισσοτεροι.
Μάλλον οσο περισσοτεροι θα μπαινετε τοσο πιο πολύ θα "σκάσει" το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, λογικο είναι. Μην περιμένετε αν μπειτε ολοι στον ΟΤΕ να έχετε και καλή ταχύτητα. Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό τότε που είχα γραφτεί στη φορθνετ και για 2 μήνες ήταν μέλι γάλα.
Μετά οσο μπαίνανε συνδρομητές δεν άντεξε άλλο η φορτθνετ και για 2 μήνες τους έβριζαν όλοι.
Τέτοια εποχή ήταν και τοτε... χριστούγεννα. Αποσυνδέσεις επλίζω να μην υπάρξουν αλλά όσο για τις ταχύτητεσ επιφυλλάσομαι. 

Γιαυτο και έχουν τοσο μικρή διαφορά οι τιμές μεταξύ τους. Ο ΟΤΕ αναγκάστηκε απο την πίεση του ανταγωνισμού να δώσει κάτι που ίσως δεν έχει, θα φανεί μόλις μπούνε όλοι οι "24-ρηδες..."

Δεν ξέρω πόσους συνδρομητές έχει ο ΟΤΕ για intenet. Αν εσείς ξέρετε και κάνετε μια απλή διαίρεση την ταχύτας της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ απο την οποία περνάτε π.χ 10Gbps για εξωτερικό / 20-24Μbps θα δείτε πως μοιράζεται το bandwidth και αν θα πιάνετε 24 ή 4...

Ελπίζω οι πιτσιρικάδες και όσοι κατεβάζουν όλη μέρα mp3 και ταινίες να μην ξεσκίζουν το bandwidth , το rapidshare , τα torrents κλπ...

Εγω στο ΟΤΕ θα παραμείνω προς το παρον και καλή τυχη...  :Whistle: 

Παν μέτρον άριστον...

----------


## D_J_V

Οντως γίνεται χαμός και σερνο-κατάσταση αλλά Off-peak πάει μια χαρά (μετα τα μεσάνυχτα και βάλε)...
Τσεκάροντας διάφορα Logs χτύπησα σε διάφορα πριβε torrents 450άρια (που δεν είναι αξιόπιστα τα τορρρεντς) και απο ftp.ntua.gr κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα, όποτε δοκιμάσω, ξαναλέω 870 με manager και 500 χωρίς!!!

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Οντως γίνεται χαμός και σερνο-κατάσταση αλλά Off-peak πάει μια χαρά (μετα τα μεσάνυχτα και βάλε)...
> Τσεκάροντας διάφορα Logs χτύπησα σε διάφορα πριβε torrents 450άρια (που δεν είναι αξιόπιστα τα τορρρεντς) και απο ftp.ntua.gr κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα, όποτε δοκιμάσω, ξαναλέω 870 με manager και 500 χωρίς!!!


καλλιθεα ειμαι μονος προς το παρων και ευχομαι να μεινο με 12αρι συχρονισμο ...χτυπαω φουλ

τορρεντ 800-900 , ανετα

----------


## MNP-10

> Δεν ξέρω πόσους συνδρομητές έχει ο ΟΤΕ για intenet. Αν εσείς ξέρετε και κάνετε μια απλή διαίρεση την ταχύτας της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ απο την οποία περνάτε π.χ 10Gbps για εξωτερικό / 20-24Μbps θα δείτε πως μοιράζεται το bandwidth και αν θα πιάνετε 24 ή 4...


450-500 χιλιαδες χρηστες, ισως και παραπανω.

----------


## alfagamma

> ΛΕΠΩΝ
> ολα οκαι τελικα , ηρθα σπιτι τελικα, ειμουν δολεια πριν, πηρε ο πατερας το 121 5-6 φορες , εστιλε και εμαιλσ στιν κοννεξ και τελικα!!!!!! 
> 
> κλειδωνο στα :
> 
> ADSL 	
> Modem Status 	Connected
> DownStream Connection Speed 	11366 kbps
> UpStream Connection Speed 	927 kbps
> ...


Τελικα μερικες φορες πρεπει πριν πουμε/γραψουμε κατι να δουμε παραμετρους και πιθανες λυσεις.
Οσο για το ποσο καλος η κακος ειναι ο οτε, απλα θα σου πω οτι φιλος με 4νετ που ειχε "ιδιο" προβλημα (κατω νετ και τηλεφωνο) περιμενε 25 μερες για να το φτιαξουν!!!
Γι' αυτο πληρωνουμε παραπανω αλλα ενω σου λενε οτι θα γινει σε 4-5-...-10 μερες γινετε αυθημερον.




> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Στο Web self care με βγάζει S6 και γράφει αναβάθμιση, καθώς και την ένδειξη ενεργή, αλλά το ρούτερ και το speedtest με δείχνουν 1 mbps αντι για 24....να υποθέσω πως ακόμα δεν έχει αναβάθμιση?


Παλι καλα... :Whistle:  εμενα εγινε η αναβαθμιση (ειμαι στα 12) αλλα η οτενετ με εχει ακομα στα 4 :Thinking: 




> Οντως γίνεται χαμός και σερνο-κατάσταση αλλά Off-peak πάει μια χαρά (μετα τα μεσάνυχτα και βάλε)...
> Τσεκάροντας διάφορα Logs χτύπησα σε διάφορα πριβε torrents 450άρια (που δεν είναι αξιόπιστα τα τορρρεντς) και απο ftp.ntua.gr κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα, όποτε δοκιμάσω, ξαναλέω 870 με manager και 500 χωρίς!!!


Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας :Thinking:  μαλλον αυτη τη φορα δεν θα την πατησουν οπως με τον διπλασιασμο :Thumb down: .
Και αν υπαρξει δυσλειτουργια θα ειναι για μικρο διαστημα.
Πιστευω οτι τουλαχιστον ο ΟΤΕ μαθαινει απο τα λαθη του... οχι οπως μερικοι αλλοι :Whistle:

----------


## lights

Το last mile απο μονο του δεν φτάνει. Αν ο ΟΤΕ διαθέτει ταχύτατο κορμό εσωτερικού-εξωτερικού ή αν συνεχώς τον αναβαθμίζει ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση και παραμείνουν αυτές οι υψηλές ταχύτητες και μετα απο 15 μερες - 1 μήνα που θα έχουν μπεί "απότομα" οι περρισσοτεροι ενθουσιαμένοι τότε θα αξίζει ένα πραγματικό μεγάλο "μπράβο" στον ΟΤΕ. 
Εγω θα περιμένω  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: lights added 5 Minutes and 27 Seconds later........




> 450-500 χιλιαδες χρηστες, ισως και παραπανω.


Αν είναι 10Gbps η γραμμή εξωτερικού και 500 χιλιάδες οι χρήστες , τότε θα μπορούν να κατεβάζουν (από εξωτερικό) με 12Μbps ταυτόχρονα 833 χρήστες απο τους 500 χιλιάδες (θεωρητικά και χοντρικά)

----------


## LOUKAS32

παιδια, τοσο καιρο πλερωναμε 30-50 ευρο για συνδεση αργει , και τωρα μας δωσαν εως 24 και κλαιγωμαστε κριμα ειναι εγω ειμαι ΧΑΠΠΥ πολυ που εχω εστω 300-900kpbs

----------


## alfagamma

> παιδια, τοσο καιρο πλερωναμε 30-50 ευρο για συνδεση αργει , και τωρα μας δωσαν εως 24 και κλαιγωμαστε κριμα ειναι εγω ειμαι ΧΑΠΠΥ πολυ που εχω εστω 300-900kpbs


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

> Το last mile απο μονο του δεν φτάνει. Αν ο ΟΤΕ διαθέτει ταχύτατο κορμό εσωτερικού-εξωτερικού ή αν συνεχώς τον αναβαθμίζει ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση και παραμείνουν αυτές οι υψηλές ταχύτητες και μετα απο 15 μερες - 1 μήνα που θα έχουν μπεί "απότομα" οι περρισσοτεροι ενθουσιαμένοι τότε θα αξίζει ένα πραγματικό μεγάλο "μπράβο" στον ΟΤΕ. 
> Εγω θα περιμένω 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: lights added 5 Minutes and 27 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Αν είναι 10Gbps η γραμμή εξωτερικού και 500 χιλιάδες οι χρήστες , τότε θα μπορούν να κατεβάζουν (από εξωτερικό) με 12Μbps ταυτόχρονα 833 χρήστες απο τους 500 χιλιάδες (θεωρητικά και χοντρικά)


To backbone που συνδεει τα dslam ειναι πιο ανησυχητικο απ'το διεθνες bandwidth. Το τελευταιο το αναβαθμιζει on demand απο OTEGlobe.  :Cool:

----------


## anthoula

> Ήθελα να ξερα που εξαφανίζονται ολοι αυτοί που κάνουν 100 πόστ την ημέρα υπέρ του ΟΤΕ, όταν γίνονται κάτι τέτοια.
> 
> Ούτε ένα quote, ούτε μια βοήθεια στο φίλο για μια λύση. Σου λέει που θα πάει, θα χαθεί το μήνυμα μέσα στο χαμό.
> 
> The party has just began όπως είπε και ένας φίλος στο MSN


Καλά το είπε *ένας*, *μαύρα χριστούγεννα* για μερικούς.  :Whistle:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## D_J_V

Ποια είναι τα ΤΕΤΟΙΑ δηλαδή?
Εϊμαστε αρκετοί κανονικά με 8 και 24 μέσα σε 12-48 ώρες...
Συγχρονισμοί γίνονται κανονικά αναλόγως ποιότητας γραμμής και αποστάσεως...
Τι φιρουλι φιρουλά και μαύρα χριστούγεννα???
ΟΤΑΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ εμένα η κοπέλα μου περίμενε 4 μήνες ΧΟΛέρα, 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΟΝ (κι ακόμα τίποτα, όταν ο αδερφός μου και ενας φίλος περίμεναν 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΒΙΒΟΔΙ να ΜΗ τα πούμε?
ΕΩΣ 24 λέει και ΕΩΣ ΟΣΟ ΠΑΕΙ κανείς με 29,5 σε ώρες ή ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ...
φιρουλί-φιρουλά και γκαουγκαχ-γκαχ αν είστε με εναλλακτικό ΔΕ σας παίρνει πλέον ο τσαμπουκάς με ΟΤΕ...

----------


## lewton

> Ήθελα να ξερα που εξαφανίζονται ολοι αυτοί που κάνουν 100 πόστ την ημέρα υπέρ του ΟΤΕ, όταν γίνονται κάτι τέτοια.
> 
> Ούτε ένα quote, ούτε μια βοήθεια στο φίλο για μια λύση. Σου λέει που θα πάει, θα χαθεί το μήνυμα μέσα στο χαμό.
> 
> The party has just began όπως είπε και ένας φίλος στο MSN


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Ποια είναι τα ΤΕΤΟΙΑ δηλαδή?
> Εϊμαστε αρκετοί κανονικά με 8 και 24 μέσα σε 12-48 ώρες...
> Συγχρονισμοί γίνονται κανονικά αναλόγως ποιότητας γραμμής και αποστάσεως...
> Τι φιρουλι φιρουλά και μαύρα χριστούγεννα???
> ΟΤΑΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ εμένα η κοπέλα μου περίμενε 4 μήνες ΧΟΛέρα, 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΟΝ (κι ακόμα τίποτα, όταν ο αδερφός μου και ενας φίλος περίμεναν 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΒΙΒΟΔΙ να ΜΗ τα πούμε?
> ΕΩΣ 24 λέει και ΕΩΣ ΟΣΟ ΠΑΕΙ κανείς με 29,5 σε ώρες ή ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ...
> φιρουλί-φιρουλά και γκαουγκαχ-γκαχ αν είστε με εναλλακτικό ΔΕ σας παίρνει πλέον ο τσαμπουκάς με ΟΤΕ...


+++++++++++++++

αλαγη απο 2-> 24 σε κατι ωρες.......ασχετως εαν εχο μεγαλο ATTE=36DB δεν ευθυνεται ο ΟΤΕ και γιαυτο

----------


## D_J_V

Ακόμα δε κατάλαβα τα "ΤΕΤΟΙΑ" ποιά είναι??
Οτι κλειδώνει λόγω παλαιού ρούτερ και απόστασης χαμηλά?????

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Ακόμα δε κατάλαβα τα ΑΥΤΑ ποιά είναι??
> Οτι κλειδώνει λόγω παλαιού ρούτερ και απόστασης χαμηλά?????


ναι λεω δεν ευθινεται ο ΟΤΕ γιαυτο......ο ΟΤΕ μια χαρα ειπε ΕΩΣ 24 εγω  μαζι σου ειμαι , ο ΟΤΕ κανει μια χαρα την δουλεια του, με την ΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜ περιμεναμε 3 μηνες και τιποτα

----------


## D_J_V

Δε λέω για σένα για τους ΑΛΛΟΥΣ πιο πάνω το έγραψα!
Τι ακριβώς εννοούνε δεν αντεληφθην!!
Λένε για να πούνε και να δικαιολογηθούν τα 10 λιγότερα που πλερώνουν και τα τρίμηνα που περίμεναν να δούνε φως???

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Δε λέω για σένα για τους ΑΛΛΟΥΣ πιο πάνω το έγραψα!
> Τι ακριβώς εννοούνε δεν αντεληφθην!!
> Λένε για να πούνε και να δικαιολογηθούν τα 10 λιγότερα που πλερώνουν και τα τρίμηνα που περίμεναν να δούνε φως???


αει μωρε μην ασχολισαι.....

ολοι εχουν δικιο αλλα αυτι την φορα....Αλλα ο ΟΤΕ εσκισε.....ΤΡΥΠΑ κανονικα....
ειναι δυνατον απο 2ΜΠΒΣ να με πανε αμεσως σε 1 ΜΕΡΑ στα 24? :Smile: )))

----------


## BigBlack

Ρε παιδιά, παρακολουθώ το θρεντ απο το πρώτο ποστ. Κάποιοι επιδεικνύουν μια τελείως στείρα-γηπεδική φάση, αμφισβητώντας μία τις μειώσεις-αναβαθμίσεις, μία τις ταχύτητες, μία την αξιοπιστία, μία τους χρόνους αναμονής και πάντα κινδυνολογώντας ασύστολα. Δε λέω, καλός είναι ο σκεπτικισμός όταν έχεις να κάνεις με οποιαδήποτε εταιρία αλλά ειλικρινά η εμπάθεια και η κακεντρέχεια μερικών δεν κρύβεται.  Ο Οτε μέχρι στιγμής πραγματοποιεί αυτό που υποσχέθηκε και φαίνεται ότι (επίσης μέχρι στιγμής) έχει οργανωθεί καλά αυτή η κίνηση. Δεν πάτε σε κάνα γήπεδο  να εκτονωθείτε αντί να τρολλάρετε στην πλάτη αυτών που ενδιαφέρονται για την ουσία του τόπικ?
Μετά από 2160 ποστς που διάβασα, δικαιούμαι να τα πάρω επιτέλους!!!

----------


## BlackCode

> Ρε παιδιά, παρακολουθώ το θρεντ απο το πρώτο ποστ. Κάποιοι επιδεικνύουν μια τελείως στείρα-γηπεδική φάση, αμφισβητώντας μία τις μειώσεις-αναβαθμίσεις, μία τις ταχύτητες, μία την αξιοπιστία, μία τους χρόνους αναμονής και πάντα κινδυνολογώντας ασύστολα. Δε λέω, καλός είναι ο σκεπτικισμός όταν έχεις να κάνεις με οποιαδήποτε εταιρία αλλά ειλικρινά η εμπάθεια και η κακεντρέχεια μερικών δεν κρύβεται.  Ο Οτε μέχρι στιγμής πραγματοποιεί αυτό που υποσχέθηκε και φαίνεται ότι (επίσης μέχρι στιγμής) έχει οργανωθεί καλά αυτή η κίνηση. Δεν πάτε σε κάνα γήπεδο  να εκτονωθείτε αντί να τρολλάρετε στην πλάτη αυτών που ενδιαφέρονται για την ουσία του τόπικ?
> Μετά από 2160 ποστς που διάβασα, δικαιούμαι να τα πάρω επιτέλους!!!




Πες τα  :One thumb up: 

...επιτέλους με τίποτα δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι. Τόσο καιρό κλαιγόμασταν για ταχύτητες, τιμές, καθυστερήσεις, απαράδεχτη εξυπηρέτηση κλπ κλπ, και τώρα που μέσα σε 48 ώρες αναβαθμιστήκανε τόσες χιλιάδες χρηστών, εξακολουθούμε να λέμε διάφορα και να πετάμε ιπτάμενους δράκους με όπισθεν

Είναι ίσως η πρώτη φορά που γίνεται μία τόσο οργανωμένη προσπάθεια από τον ΟΤΕ και αυτό πρέπει να μας ικανοποιεί, και όχι να μας μιζεριάζει περισσότερο από πριν.

Σίγουρα ακόμα υπάρχουν προβλήματα σε ορισμένες περιοχές, ή και μεμονωμένα σε ορισμένους χρήστες, αυτό όμως δεν αποδεικνύει απολύτως τίποτα. Όταν έχεις να κάνεις με δεκάδες / εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες κόσμου, όπως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πως σχετικά τα προβλήματα που προκύψανε είναι ελάχιστα σε σχέση με το παρελθόν.


Καλές γιορτές σε όλους και καλορίζικες οι νέες συνδέσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## God

> αει μωρε μην ασχολισαι.....
> 
> ολοι εχουν δικιο αλλα αυτι την φορα....Αλλα ο ΟΤΕ εσκισε.....ΤΡΥΠΑ κανονικα....
> ειναι δυνατον απο 2ΜΠΒΣ να με πανε αμεσως σε 1 ΜΕΡΑ στα 24?)))



Κοιτα Λουκα...εχω ειχα 1mbit conn-x, πηρα ενα τηλεφωνο σημερα στις 1 και ζητησα αναβαθμιση στα 4, το απογευμα προσεξα οτι το router ηδη συγχρονιζε στα 4 και απο τις 8 το βραδυ και μετα σερφαρω στα 4mbit. Οποτε μεσα σε 7 ωρες με ενα τηλεφωνημα 5 λεπτων* ναι με αναβαθμισαν*. Γιατι τι νομιζεις πρεπει να γινει για να πας απο τα 2 στα 24, να σκαψουν κανενα χωραφι?

To αστειο ειναι που μου ειπε η κοπελα του 134 οτι θα κανει περιπου 10 μερες...ρε κουνια που την κουναγε! 

Εχοντας περασει απο τους περισσοτερους εναλλακτικους και βλεποντας τον αδερφο μου τωρα 4 μηνες να τραβιεται με την Ον που ναι μεν τον εχουν συνδεσει αλλα δεν χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο στο σπιτι οταν καλεις και κλασσικα "φταιει ο ΟΤΕ" εδω και 4 μηνες, εκτος του οτι για 16mbit που συνχρονιζει το να κατεβαζει με 20-30kb/s δεν το θεωρω και φυσιολογικο, να τους βρασω ολους σαν το ρυζι. Πληρωνω παραπανω, αλλα κανω την δουλεια μου χωρις αναμονη με 1 τηλεφωνημα και μεσα σε 7 ωρες απο εκει που κατεβαζα με 100, κατεβαζω με 420...μου αρκουν.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Κοιτα Λουκα...εχω ειχα 1mbit conn-x, πηρα ενα τηλεφωνο σημερα στις 1 και ζητησα αναβαθμιση στα 4, το απογευμα προσεξα οτι το router ηδη συγχρονιζε στα 4 και απο τις 8 το βραδυ και μετα σερφαρω στα 4mbit. Οποτε μεσα σε 7 ωρες με ενα τηλεφωνημα 5 λεπτων* ναι με αναβαθμισαν*.
> 
> Εχοντας περασει απο τους περισσοτερους εναλλακτικους και βλεποντας τον αδερφο μου τωρα 4 μηνες να τραβιεται με την Ον που ναι μεν τον εχουν συνδεσει αλλα δεν χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο στο σπιτι οταν καλεις και κλασσικα "φταιει ο ΟΤΕ" εδω και 4 μηνες, εκτος του οτι για 16mbit που συνχρονιζει το να κατεβαζει με 20-30kb/s δεν το θεωρω και φυσιολογικο, να τους βρασω ολους σαν το ρυζι. Πληρωνω παραπανω, αλλα κανω την δουλεια μου χωρις αναμονη με 1 τηλεφωνημα και μεσα σε 7 ωρες απο εκει που κατεβαζα με 100, κατεβαζω με 420...μου αρκουν.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

μαν και εγω σουπερ ειμαι πλερωναμε σου λεω 29 ευρο για 2ΜΠΒΣ ειναι δυνατον να εχω παραπονω τωρα με τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!
βεβαια κατσε να δουμε σε 1-2 μηνες.....οταν μπουμε ολοι 24...

........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 added 6 Minutes and 18 Seconds later........




> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> μαν και εγω σουπερ ειμαι πλερωναμε σου λεω 29 ευρο για 2ΜΠΒΣ ειναι δυνατον να εχω παραπονω τωρα με τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> βεβαια κατσε να δουμε σε 1-2 μηνες.....οταν μπουμε ολοι 24...


# Data Rate:

Stream Type


Actual Data Rate

Up Stream


947 (Kbps.)

Down Stream


12515 (Kbps.)

    * [Go Top]

# Operation Data / Defect Indication:

Operation Data


Upstream


Downstream

Noise Margin


9 dB


9 dB

Attenuation


16 dB


32 dB (ΠΩς ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ? ) ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ

----------


## pelopas1

> Οντως γίνεται χαμός και σερνο-κατάσταση αλλά Off-peak πάει μια χαρά (μετα τα μεσάνυχτα και βάλε)...
> Τσεκάροντας διάφορα Logs χτύπησα σε διάφορα πριβε torrents 450άρια (που δεν είναι αξιόπιστα τα τορρρεντς) και απο ftp.ntua.gr κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα, όποτε δοκιμάσω, ξαναλέω 870 με manager και 500 χωρίς!!!


τοσο περιπου και εγω ειμαι

........Auto merged post: pelopas1 added 2 Minutes and 52 Seconds later........




> Καλά το είπε *ένας*, *μαύρα χριστούγεννα* για μερικούς.




βρε την κακια μαγισα

παιζεις με τον πονο μας ε?

ε λοιπον σου ευχομαι φετος να μην σου τυχει το φλουρι της βασσιλοπιτας  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

βρε παναθεμασε anthoula

νομιζα οτι το link ηταν απο το topic μου, αλλα δεν λεω...καλη και η ταινια :One thumb up:

----------


## Bebis

> Κοιτα Λουκα...εχω ειχα 1mbit conn-x, πηρα ενα τηλεφωνο σημερα στις 1 και ζητησα αναβαθμιση στα 4, το απογευμα προσεξα οτι το router ηδη συγχρονιζε στα 4 και απο τις 8 το βραδυ και μετα σερφαρω στα 4mbit. Οποτε μεσα σε 7 ωρες με ενα τηλεφωνημα 5 λεπτων ναι με αναβαθμισαν.* Γιατι τι νομιζεις πρεπει να γινει για να πας απο τα 2 στα 24, να σκαψουν κανενα χωραφι?
> *
> To αστειο ειναι που μου ειπε η κοπελα του 134 οτι θα κανει περιπου 10 μερες...ρε κουνια που την κουναγε! 
> 
> Εχοντας περασει απο τους περισσοτερους εναλλακτικους και βλεποντας τον αδερφο μου τωρα 4 μηνες να τραβιεται με την Ον που ναι μεν τον εχουν συνδεσει αλλα δεν χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο στο σπιτι οταν καλεις και κλασσικα "φταιει ο ΟΤΕ" εδω και 4 μηνες, εκτος του οτι για 16mbit που συνχρονιζει το να κατεβαζει με 20-30kb/s δεν το θεωρω και φυσιολογικο, να τους βρασω ολους σαν το ρυζι. Πληρωνω παραπανω, αλλα κανω την δουλεια μου χωρις αναμονη με 1 τηλεφωνημα και μεσα σε 7 ωρες απο εκει που κατεβαζα με 100, κατεβαζω με 420...μου αρκουν.


Αν κάποιος βρίσκεται σε παλιό dslam πρέπει να τον μεταφέρουν σε καινούριο (που να έιναι adsl2+ compatible). Αυτό δεν παίρνει μόνο 10 δευτερόλεπτα...Θέλει φυσική πρόσβαση τεχνικού και στα δύο dslam. Με την προϋπόθεση πάντα να υπάρχουν ελεύθερες πόρτες στο νέο dslam και αυτό να λειτουργεί ορθά, να μη πέσει σε ελατωματική θύρα κλπ...Μετά χρειάζεται και αναβάθμιση από τον ISP (call me OTEnet) , να ανεβάσει την ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο ιντερνετ.

Αν ο τεχνικός έχει να κάνει μόνο αυτή τη δουλειά σε ένα πελάτη τοτε οκ, σε μια μέρα θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει. Ωστόσο, είναι χιλιάδες οι αιτήσεις και στα περισσότερα dslam τώρα με την συνεγκατάσταση επικρατεί ένα χάλι.

----------


## pelopas1

οποτε λογικα εαν ενα dslam σε μια περιοχη ειναι  24mbps αλλα ομως ειναι "κλειστο" οπως υπωθηκε το πρωι απο τον διευθυντη.....λογικα δεν θα γινει η αναβαθμιση εντος διμηνου στο συγκεκριμενο dslam?....απο 12-16mbps που θα φτασει τωρα?

----------


## anthoula

> βρε την κακια μαγισα
> 
> παιζεις με τον πονο μας ε?
> 
> ε λοιπον σου ευχομαι φετος να μην σου τυχει το φλουρι της βασσιλοπιτας 
> 
> βρε παναθεμασε anthoula
> 
> νομιζα οτι το link ηταν απο το topic μου, αλλα δεν λεω...καλη και η ταινια


 :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## pelopas1

anthoula

ασε το αλλο ανεκδοτο...εαν πας στο link αυτο θα δεις οτι την ταινια την βαζουν ξανα σε επαναληψη στο cinema :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

recycle movie...πρωτη φορα χριστουγεννιατικα :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 2048dsl

> Δε λέω για σένα για τους ΑΛΛΟΥΣ πιο πάνω το έγραψα!
> Τι ακριβώς εννοούνε δεν αντεληφθην!!
> Λένε για να πούνε και να δικαιολογηθούν τα 10 λιγότερα που πλερώνουν και τα τρίμηνα που περίμεναν να δούνε φως???


lol  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexissk

> και εγω με 36DB συχρονιζω με 12 , εμεις φταιμε σαν γραμμη σπιτιου οχι ο ΟΤΕ. βασικα δεν με χαλαει και τα 12αρια......
> μια χαρα , σκεψου πριν 1 εβδομαδα πλερωνες 30 -40 ευρο για 5 φορες λιγοτερη ταχυτητα
> 
> εγω ομως ειμαι με παλιο μοδεμ απλο......περιμενο το νεω μοδεμακι...


Εγώ παιδιά δυστυχώς με 35db και modem zyxel adsl2+ ζήτησα 24αρα αλλά ποτέ δεν κατάφερε να συγχρονίσει. Μετά από επικοινωνία με OTE με κατέβασαμ αναγκαστικά στα 8.
Εσείς με τι modems είστε;  :Wink:

----------


## xfader

Μέχρι πριν 2 βδομάδες, εδώ στη Νέα Μάκρη, υπήρχαν επιλογές ταχύτητας μέχρι 2mbps.
Εναλλακτικοί δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα.
Προχθές έκανα αίτηση για 24mbps και σε λιγότερο από μία μέρα το upgrade από τεχνικής πλευράς είχε ολοκληρωθεί . Κλειδώνω στα:

Downstream Rate: 16371 kbps Upstream Rate: 931 kbps
Αναμένω και το άνοιγμα του bandwidth (είμαι ακόμα στα 2mbps) από τον OTEnet για να δω τι γίνεται στην πράξη.  :Whistle:

----------


## pkdan

Πιστεύω προσωπικά πως αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στο ΟΤΕ γιατί τελικά αποδεικνύετε πως είναι ο καλύτερος και με διάφορα.
Μετά την κοροϊδία που έφαγα από την ΧΟΛ, και αφού έμεινα 1 μήνα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και 2 μήνες χωρίς Internet, η επιλογή ΟΤΕ με δικαίωσε. Η αντιμετώπιση που είχα από τον ΟΤΕ στην αρχή που υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση μου με εντυπωσίασε.
Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα και εξακολουθούσαν να με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο να με ρωτάν αν δουλεύει καλά η σύνδεση
Η γραμμή μου από 4 αναβαθμίσθηκε σε 8 σε 2 μέρες !!!! 
Βέβαια δεν πιάνω 8 αλλά 7,5 λόγω ποιότητας γραμμής, αλλά για θυμηθείτε τα 56Κ
Είχα στη εταιρεία έναν Proxy με μια DialUp στα 56Κ και έβγαιναν από αυτή πάνω από 50 άτομα !

----------


## pnikolo

> +++++++++++++++
> 
> αλαγη απο 2-> 24 σε κατι ωρες.......ασχετως εαν εχο μεγαλο ATTE=36DB δεν ευθυνεται ο ΟΤΕ και γιαυτο


Εμ πιος ευθυνεται? το υπουργειο παιδειας? :ROFL:

----------


## kalimike

Παιδιά κι εγώ αναβαθμίστηκα χθες από 1mbps σε 4mbps αλλά ενώ στο my.otenet.gr γράφει ότι είμαι ενεργοποιημένος στο ρούτερ με έχει στα 1024/256 ακόμα. Έκανα και reset αλλά τίποτα. Μήπως φταίει το ρούτερ που είναι το απαρχαιομένο tellindus 1130 και δεν υποστηρίζει την ταχύτητα;  :Thinking:

----------


## pnikolo

> Παιδιά κι εγώ αναβαθμίστηκα χθες από 1mbps σε 4mbps αλλά ενώ στο my.otenet.gr γράφει ότι είμαι ενεργοποιημένος στο ρούτερ με έχει στα 1024/256 ακόμα. Έκανα και reset αλλά τίποτα. Μήπως φταίει το ρούτερ που είναι το απαρχαιομένο tellindus 1130 και δεν υποστηρίζει την ταχύτητα;


Απλα περιμενε.Εγω εκανα αιτηση τη Τριτη για 24,τη Τεταρτη με αναβαθμισε η οτενετ,αλλα ακομα δεν με αλλαξαν απο το dslam και παραμενω στο 1 :Thumb down:

----------


## alcom

> παιδια, τοσο καιρο πλερωναμε 30-50 ευρο για συνδεση αργει , και τωρα μας δωσαν εως 24 και κλαιγωμαστε κριμα ειναι εγω ειμαι ΧΑΠΠΥ πολυ που εχω εστω 300-900kpbs


Φαντάζομαι πόσο ΧΑΠΠΥ θα αισθανόσουν αν πλήρωνες 13,8ευρώ το μήνα για την 24άρα .....  :Whistle: 
βλέπε και jetpack...  http://www.altectelecoms.gr/home.asp

........Auto merged post: alcom added 4 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........




> το αλλο με το τοτο το ξερεις?
> 
> ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ


Αμ το άλλο το ανέκδοτο με το jetpack .... http://www.altectelecoms.gr/home.asp  :ROFL:  άκου ρε σύ τι λέει.... έν έτη 2007.... στην Ελλάδα.... 24άρα adsl μόνο 13,8ευρώ  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  πολύ καλό εεεεε; :Wink:

----------


## mamep

Nothing is impossible  :Wink:

----------


## makdimnik

Καλημέρα φίλοι, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το κατάλληλο thread αλλά στην Πάτρα έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανείς στα 24;  :Thinking:

----------


## LOUKAS32

[QUOTE=alcom;1653858]Φαντάζομαι πόσο ΧΑΠΠΥ θα αισθανόσουν αν πλήρωνες 13,8ευρώ το μήνα για την 24άρα .....  :Whistle: 
βλέπε και jetpack...  http://www.altectelecoms.gr/home.asp

εχω μια φιλη που δουλευει εκει μεσα...ασε να με λειπει ....

----------


## alcom

[QUOTE=LOUKAS32;1653982]


> Φαντάζομαι πόσο ΧΑΠΠΥ θα αισθανόσουν αν πλήρωνες 13,8ευρώ το μήνα για την 24άρα ..... 
> βλέπε και jetpack...  http://www.altectelecoms.gr/home.asp
> 
> εχω μια φιλη που δουλευει εκει μεσα...ασε να με λειπει ....



Γιατί σε χαλάει να κάνεις μια αορίστου χρόνου με 19,99ευρώ και να την κάνεις με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια, χωρίς εξαμηνιαία δέσμευση που δίνουν οι άλλοι ....αν δε σου "δέσει το σιρόπι";  :Wink:

----------


## theoilia

Περιεργα πραγματα...Ενω στο my.otenet.gr φενεται οτι εχει γινει αναβαθμιση στην 24αρα (με αναφερει ως S6) , το μοντεμ μου δειχνη ταχυτητα συγχρωνισμου μικροτερη απο αυτη που ειχα πριν.Συγκεκριμενα μεχρι τις 18/12 ειχα 2Mb και σημερα εχω 768!!!Το εχει παθει κανενας αλλος αυτο;

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Περιεργα πραγματα...Ενω στο my.otenet.gr φενεται οτι εχει γινει αναβαθμιση στην 24αρα (με αναφερει ως S6) , το μοντεμ μου δειχνη ταχυτητα συγχρωνισμου μικροτερη απο αυτη που ειχα πριν.Συγκεκριμενα μεχρι τις 18/12 ειχα 2Mb και σημερα εχω 768!!!Το εχει παθει κανενας αλλος αυτο;


οχι  εγω αλλα κατα της αλλαγω 2-> 24 ειδα πολλα δισκοννεκτς και ταχυτητα 1ΜΠΣ

----------


## nickdim

Έχω μόντεμ Telindus 131 router και σύνδεση 768 conn-x. Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα στη αναβάθμιση  σε 1024 ή 2048 kbps λόγω του μόντεμ;Ευχαριστώ

----------


## joh75

Αυτό είναι ωραίο ξύπνημα  :Smile:  έγινε η μεταφορά μου από τα 8 στα 24 και πάει πολύ καλα. DL 19,613 UP 962 με USR 9108 adsl2+ κατεβάζω με 2,3mb/sec  :Smile:

----------


## CamClone

*2,3 megabytes per second ???*

* 2300 KB/sec !!!!!!!!*

*  1 MBit =  110 KB/sec*
*  24 MBit  =  2300 KB/sec !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

*   OTE  S A G A P O !!!!*

*KAI     ΕΓΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ!! ΠΑΕΙ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ !! 2300 ΚΒ/sec!!!*

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Αυτό είναι ωραίο ξύπνημα  έγινε η μεταφορά μου από τα 8 στα 24 και πάει πολύ καλα. DL 19,613 UP 962 με USR 9108 adsl2+ κατεβάζω με 2,3mb/sec


Με τέτοια στατιστικά φίλε μου είναι λογικό...στον ΟΤΕ εννοώ γιατί σε άλλους δεν είναι και βέβαιο... :Whistle:

----------


## joh75

έχω ενθουσιαστεί μιλάμε  :Very Happy:  Οτε for ever είμαι γύρο στα 10 χρόνια στον οτε βλέπω να μένω για πάντα  :Very Happy:

----------


## LiveTVRadio

Εχω ήδη conn-x 2mbit το οποιο οταν το παράγγειλα ( 5 ΔΕΚ 2007 )  είχε κόστος 29.5 ευρω / μήνα

Τώρα με τις νέες τιμές , πήγα στον ΟΤΕ και ρώτησα αν μπορώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 4 ή 8 ή 24mbit.

H απάντηση ήταν ΝΑΙ -  μπορώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε ότι ταχύτητα θέλω
 ( μεγαλύτερη απο 2 mbit   εννοείται ),  και παρόλο που το conn-x 2mbit που πήρα είναι με 6μηνη σύμβαση και υποτίθεται οτι θεωρητικά επρεπε να πληρώνω επι 6 μήνες , τα 29.5 ευρω ,

κανονικά απο τις 17 ΔΕΚ 2007 θα χρεώνομαι μόνο 19.5 ευρώ  για τα 2mbit,  και μπορώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας ανα πάσα στιγμή.

( Αν θυμάστε παληά με κάτι άλλους providers - μη λέμε ονοματα - που σου πουλουσαν ενα πακέτο  και μετα βρεξει χιονίσει , ενω πέφταν οι τιμές των πακέτων  επρεπε να πληρώνεις στην αρχική τιμή. )

Το τελικό δικό μου συμπέρασμα ειναι:  .....  Εχει να πέσει πεινα σε εναλακτικούς ....!!

........Auto merged post: koltsidas added 2 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........




> Πολύ καλή η κατάργηση των 768 (ειδικά από τη στιγμή που το 768 vs 1024 ήταν λίγο πολύ λαχείο αφού η τελική ταχύτητα κυρίως είχε να κάνει με το πόσο κατεβάζανε οι άλλοι στην κλάση σου).
> 
> Ακόμη καλύτερες οι μειώσεις, και στο κάτω άκρο και στο πάνω άκρο. Επίσης καλό που ο ΟΤΕ αυτή τη φορά πρώτα έστειλε τις τιμές στην ΕΕΤΤ, πήρε έγκριση, και μετά άρχισε τις διαφημίσεις.
> 
> Ξέρουμε τι up θα δίνουν στα 24;


up = 1 mbit

----------


## kmpatra

> Φαντάζομαι πόσο ΧΑΠΠΥ θα αισθανόσουν αν πλήρωνες 13,8ευρώ το μήνα για την 24άρα ..... 
> βλέπε και jetpack...  http://www.altectelecoms.gr/home.asp
> 
> ........Auto merged post: alcom added 4 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Αμ το άλλο το ανέκδοτο με το jetpack .... http://www.altectelecoms.gr/home.asp  άκου ρε σύ τι λέει.... έν έτη 2007.... στην Ελλάδα.... 24άρα adsl μόνο 13,8ευρώ  πολύ καλό εεεεε;


 εχε χαρη που ειμαι στη δεσμευση. :Sad: ..πληρώνω 16.5 για 768 (που θα γινει 1024...κάποια μέρα)  :Crying: 
στη σελίδα αν το δείτε εχει και τα κέντρα που υποστηρίζουν 24 Mbps..για να μη ρωτάτε εδώ.. :RTFM:

----------


## LiveTVRadio

> Τα προβλήματα των ιδιόκτητων έχουν να κάνουν με την κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών.
> Την ευθύνη για την συντήρηση των γραμμών από το κέντρο έως τις πολυκατοικίες μας την έχει ο ΟΤΕ.


Εντάξει φταίνε οι γραμμές,  αλλα γίνονται και κάτι ποντιακά στην τηλεφωνία 2play....  ( κάτι λάθος καλώδια,  κάτι λάθος IP ,  κάτι κωδικοί που χάνονται , κάτι διαλήψεις  ήχου ,  κάτι θόρυβοι ....)

........Auto merged post: koltsidas added 5 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Ή μηπως θα μπορω να αναβαθμισω σε 24 (νεο 6μηνο) να πληρωνω ΠΙΟ ΛΙΓΑ?


Ρώτησα σχετικά και μου είπαν ΝΑΙ - θα πληρώνουμε λιγότερα για την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση,  επίσης μπορούμε να αναβαθμιστούμε με τίς νέες τιμές εννοειται.

----------


## Archipelagos

> ...
> 
> Το τελικό δικό μου συμπέρασμα ειναι:  .....  Εχει να πέσει πεινα σε εναλακτικούς ....!!
> 
> .


Αν συνεχίσουν αυτή την αθλια ΤΥ, είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.

Σήμερα με πήραν από οτενετ και μου έδωσαν και τους κωδικούς....

Παίρνω χθες το βραδυ την ΤΥ της ΗΟΛ.... κατά τις 2 τα μεσάνυχτα...κάτι ήθελα να τους ρωτήσω!
ακουγα εκεινο το ωραιο τραγούδι  :Whistle:  ανά 10'' .... εκει περίπου στις 2:30 με πήρε ο υπνος...
κατα τις 3+ ξυπνησα... κι ακόμα άκουγα το τραγουδι !!!
Έκλεισα το ακουστικο και κοιμήθηκα κανονικά 

βρε ούστ από δω !!!

----------


## shaq141a

> ( Αν θυμάστε παληά με κάτι άλλους providers - μη λέμε ονοματα - που σου πουλουσαν ενα πακέτο  και μετα βρεξει χιονίσει , ενω πέφταν οι τιμές των πακέτων  επρεπε να πληρώνεις στην αρχική τιμή. )


H otenet μας έχει εγκλωβισμένους :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  με το ondsl kit

----------


## LiveTVRadio

> Παιδιά τι να κάνω, ποιο μόντεμ να πάρω(για 8mbps), δε διαβάζω και τα καλύτερα για το baudtec, το 585 τελείωσε...αν περιμένω να ξαναφέρουν φοβάμαι θα τελειώσουν οι πόρτες,για δώστε φώτα...


DLINK DSL-524T   εχει 40 ευρώ,  ειναι  τυπου Α ,  είναι 4πορτο ,  δεν ειναι ασύρματο ,   δεν ζεσταίνεται όπως κατι  linksys  ,   536 , crypto , κλπ.

----------


## difairy

Λποιπν παιδια εχουμε κανα νεο απο οτενετ μερια?

----------


## Strogg

> Λποιπν παιδια εχουμε κανα νεο απο οτενετ μερια?


Εγώ ούτε σήμερα σύνδεση στα 24 ακόμα απο αναβάθμιση...  :Thinking:

----------


## PhoiNiX

Μόλις ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση σε 6 γραμμές από 8Mbit στα 24Mbit. Η όλη διαδικασία είχε διάρκεια 2 μέρες (Αίτηση-> Ενεργοποίηση). Έχουν επίσης ενεργοποιηθεί και από την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Απλά κάνανε μια αποσύνδεση κ επανασύνδεση τα μοντεμ και όλα δούλεψαν κανονικά. Συγχρονίζουν γύρο στα 17ΜBit. Ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 1500 – 1900 KB/sec και ανεβάσματος 70 – 95 KB/sec.



 :Worthy:

----------


## Archipelagos

Μέχρι στιγμής ο ΟΤΕ παίρνει την εκδίκηση του...
να δούμε μέχρι πότε...  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> H otenet μας έχει εγκλωβισμένους με το ondsl kit


κλαινε οι χηρες με τα πακετα (οταν τα παιρναν, ειχαν τιμες κελεπουρι ομως)
κλαιμε και οι χηρευαμενες με τις αοριστου :ROFL:  τα Νο 1 κορόιδα...***










*** :Thinking:  εγω και ο wan μειναμε...
η μηπως οχι; :Razz:

----------


## jog

> Αυτό είναι ωραίο ξύπνημα  έγινε η μεταφορά μου από τα 8 στα 24 και πάει πολύ καλα. DL 19,613 UP 962 με USR 9108 adsl2+ κατεβάζω με 2,3mb/sec


ΟΤΕ > HOL 

DL:19003 upload 1022 (hol hibox)

μέγιστο κατέβασμα 1.9 mb/sec



Άντε hol απάντα γρήγορα στον ΟΤΕ  :Razz:

----------


## Bebis

Μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση για όσους έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί : 

Όταν στο my.otenet.gr δείχνει αλλαγή σε S5 ή S6 σημαίνει πως έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση στο data rate απ'τον ISP? (όχι στο πόσο κλειδώνει το router)

----------


## Minotavrs

Τα πρωτα τεστ απο την αναβαθμιση μου (signature)

----------


## RyDeR

> Μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση για όσους έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί : 
> 
> Όταν στο my.otenet.gr δείχνει αλλαγή σε S5 ή S6 σημαίνει πως έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση στο data rate απ'τον ISP? (όχι στο πόσο κλειδώνει το router)


That's right.  :Wink:

----------


## shaq141a

> κλαινε οι χηρες με τα πακετα (οταν τα παιρναν, ειχαν τιμες κελεπουρι ομως)
> κλαιμε και οι χηρευαμενες με τις αοριστου τα Νο 1 κορόιδα...***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic



Αχ και μου το είχε πει η κυράτσα στον ΟΤΕ, τι το θες το ONDSL KIT, πάρε το connex που είναι του ΟΤΕ....  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## BigBlack

> Μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση για όσους έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί : 
> 
> Όταν στο my.otenet.gr δείχνει αλλαγή σε S5 ή S6 σημαίνει πως έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση στο data rate απ'τον ISP? (όχι στο πόσο κλειδώνει το router)


Δεν είναι βέβαιο. Πρώτα αναβαθμίζεσαι σε πόρτα DSLAM και κατόπιν ( συνήθως λίγες ώρες ή μία δύο ημέρες) σε internet feed ή data rate. Λίγη υπομονή, οι περισσότεροι αναβαθμίστηκαν ταχύτατα...

----------


## George978

ενα μεγαλω ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον οτε που κραταει την επαρχια ευρυζωνικα ζωντανη. ευτηχως που υπαρχει και αυτος.

γιατι αν περιμεναμε απο τα καφενεια σωθηκαμε.

----------


## vspiros

> Εγώ ούτε σήμερα σύνδεση στα 24 ακόμα απο αναβάθμιση...


Έκανα αίτηση στις 18 το βράδυ, πέρασε στο σύστημα στις 19 το πρωί και πριν από λίγο που μπήκα μέσα...

Mode:  	ADSL2+ 
Line coding: 	Trellis On 
Status: 	No Defect 
Link power state: 	L0 

  	Downstream 	Upstream
SNR margin (dB): 	8.9  	11.8 
Attenuation (dB): 	7.5  	5.0 
Output power (dBm): 	18.9  	11.9 
Attainable rate (Kbps): 	20382  	1023 
Rate (Kbps): 	18230  	1023

----------


## Wizard

Όποιος είναι στο 2ο εξάμηνο του conn-x (768kbps), τι πληρώνει από εδώ και πέρα;

----------


## Archipelagos

16.5 e

----------


## gaff

Στο 134 λένε ότι με αναβάθμιση από 2 σε 4 δικαιούμαι δώρο ρούτερ. Ισχύει ; και αν ναι τι λέτε να στέλνουν ; Εμένα πάντως ένα πιο καινούργιο speedtouch από αυτό που έχω δεν θα με χάλαγε!

----------


## manoulamou

Συνηθως δωρα παιρνουν μονο οι νεοι πελατες,
γι αυτο καποιοι πονηρουληδες διακοπτουν προσωρινα και επανερχονται 
μπας και καβατζωσουν κανα κελεπουρι...
 :Thinking:

----------


## Strogg

> Έκανα αίτηση στις 18 το βράδυ, πέρασε στο σύστημα στις 19 το πρωί και πριν από λίγο που μπήκα μέσα...
> 
> Mode:  	ADSL2+ 
> Line coding: 	Trellis On 
> Status: 	No Defect 
> Link power state: 	L0 
> 
>   	Downstream 	Upstream
> SNR margin (dB): 	8.9  	11.8 
> ...



Ααααααααααα μη ζηλεύω!  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  Σε καμμιά ώρα θα πάω σπίτι, αντε να δω αν μου κάνανε τελικά αναβάθμιση καθώς έρχεται και Σ/Κ  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## toRus

Τελικά, ύστερα από 3 μέρες (Τρίτη πρωί η αίτηση από Forthnet ADSL 2Mbps ΑΡΥΣ αορίστου σε Conn-x 24Mbps), σήμερα πήρα τους κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης του Conn-x και αφού έμεινα σχεδόν μια μέρα στον αέρα αφού τερματίστηκε η σύνδεση Forthnet. Τη χθεσινή μέρα (και νύχτα) την έβγαλα με netcarta.

Ο μύθος ότι σου στρώνουν χαλί έτσι και πρόκειται να φύγεις από άλλο ISP και να δεσμευτείς στον OTE ισχύει τελικά μόνο για την πρώτη μέρα.

Σήμερα το σύστημα my.otenet.gr αντιμετώπισε δυσκολίες και χρειάστηκε να περιμένω μέχρι το μεσημέρι μέχρι να ξεκολλήσει η ενεργοποίηση από την κατάσταση "αναμονής". Επειδή το router ακόμη συγχρόνιζε στα 2Mbps ρώτησα επίσης στο 8011135555 (OTENET) και στο 1242 όπου μου είπαν ότι με έχουν στα S3-16Mbps ? Μάλιστα υπήρξε διχογνωμία καθώς στο ένα μου είπαν ότι έτσι με πέρασαν στην αίτηση γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο DSLAM (Απ. Παύλου, Θεσσαλονίκη) και δέχεται μέχρι 16, αλλά "να μην ανησυχώ" γιατί θα πληρώνω για 16 (" ???. Μα αφού δεν υπάρχει πακέτο στα 16", "Όχι, υπάρχει").

Στο 134 η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι η αναβάθμιση γραμμής δεν έγινε ακόμη (παρά των υποσχέσεων την Τρίτη ότι θα γίνει σχεδόν άμεσα) και όταν γίνει θα είναι στα S3-16 γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλη δυνατότητα, λόγω DSLAM ή ελεύθερης πόρτας, (παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις ότι όλα θα είναι OK στην περιοχή μου, 40 Εκκλησιές) και ότι θα είμαι κανονικά στο πακέτο Conn-x 24 και θα πληρώνω τα 29.90 (ακόμη και για το διάστημα που είμαι στα 2Mbps ; δεν ρώτησα). Κάαααποτε θα γίνει και αναβάθμιση στα S6-24 αλλά δεν μπορεί να δεσμευθεί μέχρι πότε θα γίνει αυτό. Με ρώτησε, κάπως ενοχλημένη, αν θέλω να διακόψω (τώρα, που έχω διακόψει από τη Forthnet και είμαι ξεκρέμαστος ; ).

Επιφυλάχθηκα να απαντήσω το τι μέλλει γεννέσθαι. Δηλαδή ανώτατο όριο στα 16 και πραγματική ταχύτητα στα 12-13 ;

Μα τα χίλια reboot, τα έχω πάρει ...

 :Very angry:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Τελικά, ύστερα από 3 μέρες (αίτηση πρωί η αίτηση από Forthnet ADSL 2Mbps ΑΡΥΣ αορίστου σε Conn-x 24Mbps), σήμερα πήρα τους κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης του Conn-x και αφού έμεινα σχεδόν μια μέρα στον αέρα αφού τερματίστηκε η σύνδεση Forthnet. Τη χθεσινή μέρα (και νύχτα) την έβγαλα με netcarta.
> 
> Ο μύθος ότι σου στρώνουν χαλί έτσι και πρόκειται να φύγεις από άλλο ISP και να δεσμευτείς στον OTE ισχύει τελικά μόνο για την πρώτη μέρα.
> 
> Σήμερα το σύστημα my.otenet.gr αντιμετώπισε δυσκολίες και χρειάστηκε να περιμένω μέχρι το μεσημέρι μέχρι να ξεκολλήσει η ενεργοποίηση από την κατάσταση "αναμονής". Επειδή το router ακόμη συγχρόνιζε στα 2Mbps ρώτησα επίσης στο 8011135555 (OTENET) και στο 1242 όπου μου είπαν ότι με έχουν στα S3-16Mbps ? Μάλιστα υπήρξε διχογνωμία καθώς στο ένα μου είπαν ότι έτσι με πέρασαν στην αίτηση γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο DSLAM (Απ. Παύλου, Θεσσαλονίκη) και δέχεται μέχρι 16, αλλά "να μην ανησυχώ" γιατί θα πληρώνω για 16 (" ???. Μα αφού δεν υπάρχει πακέτο στα 16", "Όχι, υπάρχει").
> 
> Στο 134 η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι η αναβάθμιση γραμμής δεν έγινε ακόμη (παρά των υποσχέσεων την Τρίτη ότι θα γίνει σχεδόν άμεσα) και όταν γίνει θα είναι στα S3-16 γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλη δυνατότητα, λόγω DSLAM ή ελεύθερης πόρτας, (παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις ότι όλα θα είναι OK στην περιοχή μου, 40 Εκκλησιές) και ότι θα είμαι κανονικά στο πακέτο Conn-x 24 και θα πληρώνω τα 29.90 (ακόμη και για το διάστημα που είμαι στα 2Mbps ; δεν ρώτησα). Κάαααποτε θα γίνει και αναβάθμιση στα S6-24 αλλά δεν μπορεί να δεσμευθεί μέχρι πότε θα γίνει αυτό. Με ρώτησε, κάπως ενοχλημένη, αν θέλω να διακόψω (τώρα, που έχω διακόψει από τη Forthnet και είμαι ξεκρέμαστος ; ).
> 
> Επιφυλάχθηκα να απαντήσω το τι μέλλει γεννέσθαι. Δηλαδή ανώτατο όριο στα 16 και πραγματική ταχύτητα στα 12-13 ;
> ...


ερωτιση τοσο καιρο...πλερωναμε ...30 ευρο για 2μπσς και τωρα τα ιδια χρηματα για 12-13 τοσα πιανο και εγω , γιατι να εχουμε παραπωνο ρε παιδια? ηρεμια , εξαλλου ΕΩΣ 24 λεει....
Σαφως δεν παιζει πακετο 16αρι...απλα ι κοπελα δεν γνωριζε πρωφανος
ολα οκαυ εισαι παντος....

----------


## echobox

> Στο 134 λένε ότι με αναβάθμιση από 2 σε 4 δικαιούμαι δώρο ρούτερ. Ισχύει ; και αν ναι τι λέτε να στέλνουν ; Εμένα πάντως ένα πιο καινούργιο speedtouch από αυτό που έχω δεν θα με χάλαγε!


Σοβαρά?Εγω που πηρα τηλ για αναβαθμιση απο 2 σε 4 δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο!!!Ειναι σίγουρο οτι υσχίει???? :Thinking:

----------


## BigBlack

> Τελικά, ύστερα από 3 μέρες (Τρίτη πρωί η αίτηση από Forthnet ADSL 2Mbps ΑΡΥΣ αορίστου σε Conn-x 24Mbps), σήμερα πήρα τους κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης του Conn-x και αφού έμεινα σχεδόν μια μέρα στον αέρα αφού τερματίστηκε η σύνδεση Forthnet. Τη χθεσινή μέρα (και νύχτα) την έβγαλα με netcarta.
> 
> Ο μύθος ότι σου στρώνουν χαλί έτσι και πρόκειται να φύγεις από άλλο ISP και να δεσμευτείς στον OTE ισχύει τελικά μόνο για την πρώτη μέρα.
> 
> Σήμερα το σύστημα my.otenet.gr αντιμετώπισε δυσκολίες και χρειάστηκε να περιμένω μέχρι το μεσημέρι μέχρι να ξεκολλήσει η ενεργοποίηση από την κατάσταση "αναμονής". Επειδή το router ακόμη συγχρόνιζε στα 2Mbps ρώτησα επίσης στο 8011135555 (OTENET) και στο 1242 όπου μου είπαν ότι με έχουν στα S3-16Mbps ? Μάλιστα υπήρξε διχογνωμία καθώς στο ένα μου είπαν ότι έτσι με πέρασαν στην αίτηση γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο DSLAM (Απ. Παύλου, Θεσσαλονίκη) και δέχεται μέχρι 16, αλλά "να μην ανησυχώ" γιατί θα πληρώνω για 16 (" ???. Μα αφού δεν υπάρχει πακέτο στα 16", "Όχι, υπάρχει").
> 
> Στο 134 η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι η αναβάθμιση γραμμής δεν έγινε ακόμη (παρά των υποσχέσεων την Τρίτη ότι θα γίνει σχεδόν άμεσα) και όταν γίνει θα είναι στα S3-16 γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλη δυνατότητα, λόγω DSLAM ή ελεύθερης πόρτας, (παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις ότι όλα θα είναι OK στην περιοχή μου, 40 Εκκλησιές) και ότι θα είμαι κανονικά στο πακέτο Conn-x 24 και θα πληρώνω τα 29.90 (ακόμη και για το διάστημα που είμαι στα 2Mbps ; δεν ρώτησα). Κάαααποτε θα γίνει και αναβάθμιση στα S6-24 αλλά δεν μπορεί να δεσμευθεί μέχρι πότε θα γίνει αυτό. Με ρώτησε, κάπως ενοχλημένη, αν θέλω να διακόψω (τώρα, που έχω διακόψει από τη Forthnet και είμαι ξεκρέμαστος ; ).
> 
> Επιφυλάχθηκα να απαντήσω το τι μέλλει γεννέσθαι. Δηλαδή ανώτατο όριο στα 16 και πραγματική ταχύτητα στα 12-13 ;
> ...


S3 είναι τα 2Mbps, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα ακόμα στη γραμμή σου, προφανώς με τις πολλές αιτήσεις ο κόσμος στο 134 τα έχει παίξει. Ταχύτητα 16Mbps δεν προβλέπεται :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: BigBlack added 3 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Σοβαρά?Εγω που πηρα τηλ για αναβαθμιση απο 2 σε 4 δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο!!!Ειναι σίγουρο οτι υσχίει????


Μόνο αν είχες usb modem πριν (παίρνεις ενσύρματο router), η αν πηγαίνεις απο άλλη εταιρία στο connex σου δίνουν ασύρματο. Η βέβαια αν έχει τελειώσει το εξάμηνο, κανεις διακοπή και ξανά σύνδεση :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic



Παιδες γρηγορα ξεπερασαμε σε μηνυματα το προηγουμενο/περσινο γιγαντονημα παλι λογω ΟΤΕ:
Ξεκινάει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων ADSL προσβάσεων από τον οτε... 
Ηδη εσπασε και το ρεκορ της μιας βδομαδας :Wink:

----------


## kyriakos7

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Παιδες γρηγορα ξεπερασαμε σε μηνυματα το προηγουμενο/περσινο γιγαντονημα παλι λογω ΟΤΕ:
> Ξεκινάει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων ADSL προσβάσεων από τον οτε... 
> Ηδη εσπασε και το ρεκορ της μιας βδομαδας




Off Topic


		ειδεσ τι κανει ο ΟΤΕ  :Razz:

----------


## toRus

> S3 είναι τα 2Mbps, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα ακόμα στη γραμμή σου, προφανώς με τις πολλές αιτήσεις ο κόσμος στο 134 τα έχει παίξει. Ταχύτητα 16Mbps δεν προβλέπεται


Στο Web Self Care βλέπω ότι με έχουν καταχωρήσει ως OTENET OnDSL HOME S6 αορίστου. Στο 1242 και στο 8011135555 μου έλεγαν ότι "καταχωρήθηκα" στα 16Mbps, μάλιστα ο ένας μου είπε ότι έτσι γράφει η αίτηση, ότι υπάρχει αυτή η ταχύτητα σε υπηρεσία κλπ
 Το Router είναι ακόμη στα 2MBps. Ελπίζω να μην το μετανιώσω που βίαστηκα να μεταπηδήσω σε ΟΤΕ.

----------


## BigBlack

> Στο Web Self Care βλέπω ότι με έχουν καταχωρήσει ως OTENET OnDSL HOME S6 αορίστου. Στο 1242 και στο 8011135555 μου έλεγαν ότι "καταχωρήθηκα" στα 16Mbps, μάλιστα ο ένας μου είπε ότι έτσι γράφει η αίτηση, ότι υπάρχει αυτή η ταχύτητα σε υπηρεσία κλπ
>  Το Router είναι ακόμη στα 2MBps. Ελπίζω να μην το μετανιώσω που βίαστηκα να μεταπηδήσω σε ΟΤΕ.


Δεν βιάστηκες, το Web self care στα λέει σωστά. S6 είναι τα έως 24, τώρα αν απο διαβολική σύμπτωση κατεβάζεις τελικά στα 16 θα αποδειχθεί ότι είναι και προφήτες στο 134! Μην ανησυχείς, πολύ σύντομα θα δείς το router σου να κλειδώνει ψηλα (κάνε και κανένα reset που και που :Wink: )

----------


## giraios

Καλή κίνηση από τον οτέ. Και αφου πέφτουν οι τιμές πιθανότατα να προχωτήσω σε αναβάθμιση της γραμμής σε 4 ή 8 mbit

----------


## harrysvr

Εγώ το μεσημέρι έστειλα την αίτηση(αλλαγής παρόχου+από 1mbps σε 8) και πριν απο λίγο με πήραν τηλ. και μου έδωσαν κωδικούς και ενεργήθηκα, τους κωδικούς τι τους κάνω;;;

----------


## Διονύσης

Παρότι αναβαθμίστηκα στα 24μβ μέσα σε μια μέρα, το ρούτερ έδινε 12μβ. Σήμερα μου απάντησαν από το 121 (βλάβες) ότι το δίκτυο στην περιοχή μου (Κάτω Πεύκη) δεν σηκώνει τα 24μβ προσωρινά ( :ROFL: ) και ότι θα έπρεπε να "πέσω" στα 8μβ που φαίνεται οτι δουλεύει καλύτερα.....( :ROFL: ) και από ότι βλέπω ούτε αυτά παίζουν (δεν πάω πάνω από 4.....

----------


## no_logo

> Εγώ το μεσημέρι έστειλα την αίτηση(αλλαγής παρόχου+από 1mbps σε 8) και πριν απο λίγο με πήραν τηλ. και μου έδωσαν κωδικούς και *ενεργήθηκα*, τους κωδικούς τι τους κάνω;;;


ενεργήθηκες  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


με τους κωδικούς ενεργοποιείς την υπηρεσία, φτιάχνεις τα mail accounts κοκ

----------


## 2048dsl

[QUOTE=LOUKAS32;1653982]


> Φαντάζομαι πόσο ΧΑΠΠΥ θα αισθανόσουν αν πλήρωνες 13,8ευρώ το μήνα για την 24άρα ..... 
> βλέπε και jetpack...  http://www.altectelecoms.gr/home.asp
> 
> εχω μια φιλη που δουλευει εκει μεσα...ασε να με λειπει ....


 :ROFL: 



> *2,3 megabytes per second ???*
> 
> * 2300 KB/sec !!!!!!!!*
> 
> *  1 MBit =  110 KB/sec*
> *  24 MBit  =  2300 KB/sec !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
> 
> *   OTE  S A G A P O !!!!*
> 
> *KAI     ΕΓΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ!! ΠΑΕΙ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ !! 2300 ΚΒ/sec!!!*


 :One thumb up: 



> Αυτό είναι ωραίο ξύπνημα  έγινε η μεταφορά μου από τα 8 στα 24 και πάει πολύ καλα. DL 19,613 UP 962 με USR 9108 adsl2+ κατεβάζω με 2,3mb/sec


 :One thumb up: 



> έχω ενθουσιαστεί μιλάμε  Οτε for ever είμαι γύρο στα 10 χρόνια στον οτε βλέπω να μένω για πάντα


 :One thumb up: 



> Μόλις ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση σε 6 γραμμές από 8Mbit στα 24Mbit. Η όλη διαδικασία είχε διάρκεια 2 μέρες (Αίτηση-> Ενεργοποίηση). Έχουν επίσης ενεργοποιηθεί και από την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Απλά κάνανε μια αποσύνδεση κ επανασύνδεση τα μοντεμ και όλα δούλεψαν κανονικά. Συγχρονίζουν γύρο στα 17ΜBit. Ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 1500 – 1900 KB/sec και ανεβάσματος 70 – 95 KB/sec.


 :One thumb up: 



> ενα μεγαλω ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον οτε που κραταει την επαρχια ευρυζωνικα ζωντανη. ευτηχως που υπαρχει και αυτος.
> 
> γιατι αν περιμεναμε απο τα καφενεια σωθηκαμε.


Ετσι ειναι.ευτηχως που υπαρχει ο οτε διοτι ορισμενοι εδω μεσα (εναλλακτικοι παροχοι) νομιζουν πως ελλαδα ειναι μονο η αθηνα, και την επαρχια την εχουν  :Evil:

----------


## BigBlack

> Εγώ το μεσημέρι έστειλα την αίτηση(αλλαγής παρόχου+από 1mbps σε 8) και πριν απο λίγο με πήραν τηλ. και μου έδωσαν κωδικούς και ενεργήθηκα, τους κωδικούς τι τους κάνω;;;


Πηγαινε στο http://my.otenet.gr   διαλεξε Web Self Care και βάλε κωδικό πελάτη και password για να μπορεσεις να δημιουργήσεις το καινούργιο user name και password στην Οτενετ. Μετά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτό το user name και password στο ρούτερ σου για να συνδεθείς κανονικά. Υπόψην ότι το user name στο ρούτερ πρέπει να μπεί ως εξής :     username@otenet.gr
Εννοείται βέβαια οτι αν δηλώσεις το harrysvr πχ τότε στο ρούτερ θα βάλεις harrysvr@otenet.gr

----------


## kyriakos7

2300 ????? θα τρελαθω αποψε  :Crazy:

----------


## ikonsgr

Tώρα θα γίνω κακός αλλά φοβάμαι ότι η χαρά σας δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ...  :Smile:  Σε λίγο καιρό  που θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι αναβαθμίσεις ΟΛΩΝ των γραμμών και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεία αυτών που ακόμα είναι με 768k και 1mbit θα έχει μεταπηδήσει στα 4,8,24 ΤΟΤΕ να δω τι ταχύτητες θα πιάνετε!  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Υ.γ Εχω 1 χρόνο otenet 1mbit και 110kb/sec σπανίως έπιανα,βέβαια απο την άλλη,σπάνια έπεφτε και κάτω απο τα 50-55 με μέση ταχύτητα γύρω στα 75-80...

----------


## testakross

σε μειώσεις τιμών προέβη και η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ οπως ηταν αναμενομενο.

-η 768 καταργείται. 
-δεν υπαρχει διαθεση της 24/1 ταχυτητας
-Απαιτειται 6μηνη δεσμευση

1mbps = 16,5 euro/month
2mbps = 19,5 euro/month
4mbps = 22,5 euro/month
8mbps = 26,9 euro/month

Δειτε και εδώ

----------


## harrysvr

> Πηγαινε στο http://my.otenet.gr   διαλεξε Web Self Care και βάλε κωδικό πελάτη και password για να μπορεσεις να δημιουργήσεις το καινούργιο user name και password στην Οτενετ. Μετά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτό το user name και password στο ρούτερ σου για να συνδεθείς κανονικά. Υπόψην ότι το user name στο ρούτερ πρέπει να μπεί ως εξής :     username@otenet.gr
> Εννοείται βέβαια οτι αν δηλώσεις το harrysvr πχ τότε στο ρούτερ θα βάλεις harrysvr@otenet.gr


Προφανώς εννοείς όταν θα πάω στα 8mbps, τότε  θα αλλάξουν τα passwords, σωστά;
γιατί τώρα είμαι με το παλιό microcom και μπαίνω κανονικά με τα παλιά pass...

----------


## toRus

> Tώρα θα γίνω κακός αλλά φοβάμαι ότι η χαρά σας δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ...  Σε λίγο καιρό  που θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι αναβαθμίσεις ΟΛΩΝ των γραμμών και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεία αυτών που ακόμα είναι με 768k και 1mbit θα έχει μεταπηδήσει στα 4,8,24 ΤΟΤΕ να δω τι ταχύτητες θα πιάνετε!


Κάτι άλλο θα πιάνουμε αλλά ας μη γινόμαστε χυδαίοι  :Razz:

----------


## God

> Tώρα θα γίνω κακός αλλά φοβάμαι ότι η χαρά σας δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ...  Σε λίγο καιρό  που θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι αναβαθμίσεις ΟΛΩΝ των γραμμών και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεία αυτών που ακόμα είναι με 768k και 1mbit θα έχει μεταπηδήσει στα 4,8,24 ΤΟΤΕ να δω τι ταχύτητες θα πιάνετε! 
> 
> Υ.γ Εχω 1 χρόνο otenet 1mbit και 110kb/sec σπανίως έπιανα,βέβαια απο την άλλη,σπάνια έπεφτε και κάτω απο τα 50-55 με μέση ταχύτητα γύρω στα 75-80...


Θα δουμε, αν και ετσι μοιρολογουσαν οταν απο 256/384 μας αναβαθμιζε στις διπλες ταχυτητες...κανενα προβλημα δεν ειχα και τοτε. Τωρα στα 4mbit κατεβαζω συνεχως ειτε απο τορρεντ ειτε απο ιντερνετ με 440+, αρκετα καθαρη η 4αρα του θα ελεγα!

----------


## toRus

Πάντως ζηλεύω που σε μερικούς φτάνει μέχρι και 24 ενώ η δικιά μου θα είναι με τα βίας 12-13 και αυτό αργά το βράδυ μόνο.


Για την ταχύτητα λέμε ...

----------


## Strogg

Εγώ αν κι έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση απο 1 σε 24 απο τους πρώτους το βράδι της 19ης, λίγο πριν τις 8μμ όταν επίσημα η Conn-x δεχόταν αιτήσεις, ως τώρα τίποτα.

Υπάρχει κανας άλλος απο 'Αγιο Δημήτριο Αττικής που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί?  :Thinking:

----------


## DJ_TEO

Σε οσους κανουν αναβαθμισης ταχυτητας στο conn-x στελνουν και νεο router ενσυρματο? Ισχυει? Εχω μιλησει με 2 ατομα στο 134 και ο ενας μου λεει ναι με καμερα και μικροφωνο ενω ο αλλος μου ειπε οτι δεν δινεται ρουτερ.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Πάντως ζηλεύω που σε μερικούς φτάνει μέχρι και 24 ενώ η δικιά μου θα είναι με τα βίας 12-13 και αυτό αργά το βράδυ μόνο.
> 
> 
> Για την ταχύτητα λέμε ...


ΕΛΑ ΜΑΝ

σε χαλαει βρε? 12-13 επιανες με 29 ευρο παλια? οχι βεβαια

και εγω τοσα πιανω σαν εσενα.....δεν χαλιεμε

εγω παντως φοβαμαι να δηλωσο βλαβη μην μου κοψουν το ιντερνετ εντελος...αστο αργα παρα ΧΩΡΙΣ στο νεο ετος βλεπουμε

----------


## toRus

> ΕΛΑ ΜΑΝ
> 
> σε χαλαει βρε? 12-13 επιανες με 29 ευρο παλια? οχι βεβαια
> 
> και εγω τοσα πιανω σαν εσενα.....δεν χαλιεμε
> 
> εγω παντως φοβαμαι να δηλωσο βλαβη μην μου κοψουν το ιντερνετ εντελος...αστο αργα παρα ΧΩΡΙΣ στο νεο ετος βλεπουμε


Λέμε τώρα. Ακόμη στα 2 είμαι τώρα αφού δεν έγινε η αναβάθμιση. Ελπίζω αυτές τις μέρες να μη με χρεώσουν σαν υπηρεσία 24Mbps.

Με χαλάει που ήμουν σε Forthnet *αορίστου* (έδινα 25 για τα 2) και βιάστηκα να *δεσμευτώ* σε υπηρεσία που όλα δείχνουν ότι δε θα ανταποκρίνεται στη σημερινή αξία της (που να πλακώσουν όλοι στον OTE). Δυστυχώς δεν είχα επιλογή για εναλλακτικό, γιατί πέρα του ότι *και*  αυτοί είναι απαράδεκτοι, δεν υποστηρίζουν την εύκολη μεταφορά της σύνδεσης σε περίπτωση αλλαγής κατοικίας.

----------


## BigBlack

> Προφανώς εννοείς όταν θα πάω στα 8mbps, τότε  θα αλλάξουν τα passwords, σωστά;
> γιατί τώρα είμαι με το παλιό microcom και μπαίνω κανονικά με τα παλιά pass...


Τωρα είσαι με Βιβοδι, σωστά? Οπότε φυσικά και θα αλλάξουνε τα pass, απλώς στο κοννεξ το δηλώνεις εσύ από τη σελιδα που έχουν ειδικά γι'αυτό. Κάντο τώρα που έχεις σύνδεση γιατι μετα θα είναι μεγαλύτερη μανούβρα και θα καθυστερήσεις....

........Auto merged post: BigBlack added 6 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Σε οσους κανουν αναβαθμισης ταχυτητας στο conn-x στελνουν και νεο router ενσυρματο? Ισχυει? Εχω μιλησει με 2 ατομα στο 134 και ο ενας μου λεει ναι με καμερα και μικροφωνο ενω ο αλλος μου ειπε οτι δεν δινεται ρουτερ.


Κανονικά δίνουν ενσύρματο δωρεάν αν παλιότερα είχες πάρει το usb το μοντεμάκι. Αν σου είχαν δώσει οτιδήποτε άλλο μάλλον την πάτησες. Επέμεινε όμως λίγο, ειδικά αν έχει περάσει το εξάμηνο μπορεί και να πάρεις κανένα Baudtek.

----------


## hercules_j

εγω εκανα αιτηση για αναβάθμιση στα 2Μ χθες το μεσημερι και ακόμα τιποτα και αρχίζω να τα παίρνω δεδομενου ότι ερχονται γιορτές και πολλές μερες ειναι αργίες.

----------


## GeorgeNorth

20 Δεκεμβριου εκανα κι εγω αιτηση για αναβαθμιση απο τα 8 στα 24 Mbit.... μεχρι τελος 2007 θα εχω ενεργοποιηθει..

----------


## LOUKAS32

> 20 Δεκεμβριου εκανα κι εγω αιτηση για αναβαθμιση απο τα 8 στα 24 Mbit.... μεχρι τελος 2007 θα εχω ενεργοποιηθει..


ΑΝΕΤΑ!!!!!!

----------


## dimitris_thass

Προσπάθησα να κάνω και εγώ αίτηση για 24 Mbps αλλά μου ειπαν οτι μέχρι το πρώτο 6μηνο του 2009 εχω χρονο ακόμα   :Crazy:   :Biggrin:

----------


## makdimnik

> Σε οσους κανουν αναβαθμισης ταχυτητας στο conn-x στελνουν και νεο router ενσυρματο? Ισχυει? Εχω μιλησει με 2 ατομα στο 134 και ο ενας μου λεει ναι με καμερα και μικροφωνο ενω ο αλλος μου ειπε οτι δεν δινεται ρουτερ.


Πριν δύο μέρες που έκανα την αίτηση για αναβάθμιση έδιναν είτε ενσύρματο δωρεάν, είτε ασύρματο με έκπτωση...  :Smile:

----------


## bobo123

Uptime:	0 days, 0:01:49
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	853 / 8.453
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	0,00 / 0,00

έμενε λέει αυτά το μόντεμ το πρωί έλεγε αλλά τώρα αυτά στην οτενετ με έχει ως  s5  έχω s5 και είχα κάνει αίτηση για 24 μαλών ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει?

----------


## sotos9

εκανα αιτηση χτες το απογευματακι στις 6 απο 768 σε 2 και στις 1 το βραδυ ημουν ετοιμος! :Clap:

----------


## panil

> εκανα αιτηση χτες το απογευματακι στις 6 απο 768 σε 2 και στις 1 το βραδυ ημουν ετοιμος!


ρε γαμώτο κι εμενα εγινε απο 1024 σε 2048 σε 6 ωρες, αλλά παρότι συγχρονιζω στα 2048 κατεβαζω με 100kbps  :Sad: .

Κάνει το μπαμ με το ξεκίνημα στα 208~ και πέφτει στα 100. Το έδωσα και στο 121 ύστερα απο τηλέφωνο στο 134 από  χθες αλλά ακόμα σε ταχυτητες 1024 είμαι.........


Το άλλο που το βάζετε : Μιλάτε για τα 24αρια και κάνετε κωλοτουμπες απο την χαρά σας. ΣΤην αθάνατη ελληνική επαρχία όμως και συγκεκριμένα στο Ναύπλιο το μεγαλύτερο που παρέχεται είναι 2048..........Ε, ρε ταχύτητες θα καεί το πελεκούδι!!!

----------


## pipisf

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου.
Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω τα κατωθι:
Στις 15-11-2007 εβαλα σπιτι conn-x στα 4096 με 38,5€.
Χτες εκανα αιτηση να παω στα 24 με 29,90€.
Τωρα που σας γραφω ειδα οτι ειμαι στα 20131/1023.
Τρεχει πολυ καλα μπορω να σας πω.

Φιλικα

Πετρος

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Καλησπερα φιλοι μου.
> Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω τα κατωθι:
> Στις 15-11-2007 εβαλα σπιτι conn-x στα 4096 με 38,5€.
> Χτες εκανα αιτηση να παω στα 24 με 29,90€.
> Τωρα που σας γραφω ειδα οτι ειμαι στα 20131/1023.
> Τρεχει πολυ καλα μπορω να σας πω.
> 
> Φιλικα
> 
> Πετρος


ΑΣΤΕΡΙ εισαι......σουπερ.....να την χαιρομασΤΕ!

----------


## RyDeR

Σε εμένα που απο την τρίτη έκανα αίτηση για μετάβαση απο 768Kbit σε 2048 δεν έγινε τίποτα. Τι κάνουν εκεί στην διαχείριση (Θεσσαλονίκης) τόσες μέρες;  :Sad:  Μόνο εμένα δεν αναβάθμισαν;

----------


## fonpol

> Καλησπερα φιλοι μου.
> Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω τα κατωθι:
> Στις 15-11-2007 εβαλα σπιτι conn-x στα 4096 με 38,5€.
> Χτες εκανα αιτηση να παω στα 24 με 29,90€.
> Τωρα που σας γραφω ειδα οτι ειμαι στα 20131/1023.
> Τρεχει πολυ καλα μπορω να σας πω.
> 
> Φιλικα
> 
> Πετρος


Διακόπηκε καθόλου η σύνδεσή σου? Χρειάστηκε να κάνεις reset το router?

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπερα,ενδιαφερομαι για μετατροπη 768 σε 2048,αξιζει τον κοπο;
τι ταχυτητες download παρατηρούνται;με ενδιαφερει η αποδοση,γιατι παλιοτερα το 1024 δεν λειτουργουσε παντα καλα με αποτελεσμα να κατεβαζει κανεις σαν 768.
ευχαριστώ εκ΄των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας  :Smile:

----------


## pipisf

Στιγμιαια αλλαγη εγινε.
Δεν μου αλλαξαν DSLAM  γιατι ηδη ημουν στα καινουρια.
Μονο ταχυτητα μου αλλαξαν απο εκει.

----------


## BigBlack

Με έιχαν εδώ και 20 ημέρες σε πόρτα οχτάρα, σήμερα στις 12 το μεσημέρι έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης στα 4Μbps (από 2Mbps) και πριν από μισή ώρα συγχρόνισα στα 4. Αντε μπράβο, καιρός ήταν να δέιξει κι ο Οτε το καλό του πρόσωπο, έστω και αργά, έστω κι απο ανάγκη :Clap:  :Clap: 


Attainable data rate 	Kbit/s 	7180 	793

ATM data rate 	        Kbit/s  4091 	253
User data rate           Kbit/s   3706 	 230

Latency path 		           fast     fast
Latency 	            ms 	     0 	       0
Frame Coding Rate 	Kbit/s 	16 	11
FEC Coding Rate 	Kbit/s 	0 	0
Trellis Coding Rate 	Kbit/s 	484 	64
Negotiation 		adaptive 	adaptive

Signal/Noise ratio 	 dB 	 11 	 23
Line attenuation 	dB 	33 	25


Τόρεντς και rapidshare πετάνε (σε σχέση με πριν :Wink: )

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους κι ας μας πικάρουν οι εναλλακτικοί :Razz:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Με έιχαν εδώ και 20 ημέρες σε πόρτα οχτάρα, σήμερα στις 12 το μεσημέρι έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης στα 4Μbps (από 2Mbps) και πριν από μισή ώρα συγχρόνισα στα 4. Αντε μπράβο, καιρός ήταν να δέιξει κι ο Οτε το καλό του πρόσωπο, έστω και αργά, έστω κι απο ανάγκη
> 
> 
> Attainable data rate 	Kbit/s 	7180 	793
> 
> ATM data rate 	        Kbit/s  4091 	253
> User data rate           Kbit/s   3706 	 230
> 
> Latency path 		           fast     fast
> ...



αντε μπραβο μαν να την χαιρεσε....καλες γιορτες μαν!

----------


## BigBlack

> αντε μπραβο μαν να την χαιρεσε....καλες γιορτες μαν!


Ευχαριστώ φίλε, Happy surfing :Smile:

----------


## ironfist

> Ακόμα απέχει έτη φωτός από τα ιδιόκτητα.


έτη φωτός απέχει και η υποστήριξη που λαμβάνεις από τα ιδιόκτητα.  :RTFM: 
Οπότε, προτιμώ να απέχω έτη φωτός από άποψη τιμής και 5 λεπτάκια αναμονή στο τηλ.  :Cool:

----------


## kyriakos7

πιστευω οτι εκει ηθελε να χτυπησει ο οτε τους εναλλακτικους.
στο χρονο ενεργοποιησεις και στην εξυπηρετηση.
και απο τιμη δε λεω, αλλα αυτα βλεπω εγω.

----------


## kristaras

Εγώ τελικά είπα να αναβαθμίσω απο 1 σε 4mpbs αλλά έχουν περάσει 3 μέρες και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα!!! Γι αυτό μην τα λέτε εσείς οι ήδη εναβαθμισμένοι οτι αναβαθμήστηκε η γραμμή σας σε κάτι ωρίτσες για τι εμείς λυσάμε οταν τα ακούμε  :Eek:   :Twisted Evil:  

ΥΓ: Παιδιά λογικά στα 4 μβπς που διάλεξα δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει ήδη η ανβάθμιση? :Sad:

----------


## echobox

> Εγώ τελικά είπα να αναβαθμίσω απο 1 σε 4mpbs αλλά έχουν περάσει 3 μέρες και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα!!! Γι αυτό μην τα λέτε εσείς οι ήδη εναβαθμισμένοι οτι αναβαθμήστηκε η γραμμή σας σε κάτι ωρίτσες για τι εμείς λυσάμε οταν τα ακούμε   
> 
> ΥΓ: Παιδιά λογικά στα 4 μβπς που διάλεξα δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει ήδη η ανβάθμιση?



Κι εγώ περιμένω εδώ και 4 μέρες απο 2 να πάω στα 4 αλλα τιποτα...εντωμεταξύ στο site της otenet 
λεει οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθεί σε s4...αλλα nothing yet!!!!!!!!! :Thinking: Ante na doymeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

----------


## kristaras

> Κι εγώ περιμένω εδώ και 4 μέρες απο 2 να πάω στα 4 αλλα τιποτα...εντωμεταξύ στο site της otenet 
> λεει οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθεί σε s4...αλλα nothing yet!!!!!!!!!Ante na doymeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


Το κακό με εμένα είναι οτι και στο site της οτενετ δεν έχω δει τίποτα να λέει για αναβάθμηση ως αποτέλεσμα να μου μπαίνουν πολύ κακές σκέψεις :Sad:  Τι να γίνεται άραγε?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Το κακό με εμένα είναι οτι και στο site της οτενετ δεν έχω δει τίποτα να λέει για αναβάθμηση ως αποτέλεσμα να μου μπαίνουν πολύ κακές σκέψεις Τι να γίνεται άραγε?


και εγω σε καρφια ημουν νομιζω πρωτα πανε τους 24αριδες και μετα τους μικρους παιδια.

----------


## kristaras

> και εγω σε καρφια ημουν νομιζω πρωτα πανε τους 24αριδες και μετα τους μικρους παιδια.


Δεν ξέρω σε ποια πόλη είσαι αλλά εδώ στην Καβάλα το πολύ 5 άτομα να έμαθαν για τις μειώσεις τιμών του ΟΤΕ :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> ρε γαμώτο κι εμενα εγινε απο 1024 σε 2048 σε 6 ωρες, αλλά παρότι συγχρονιζω στα 2048 κατεβαζω με 100kbps .
> 
> Κάνει το μπαμ με το ξεκίνημα στα 208~ και πέφτει στα 100. Το έδωσα και στο 121 ύστερα απο τηλέφωνο στο 134 από  χθες αλλά ακόμα σε ταχυτητες 1024 είμαι.........
> 
> 
> Το άλλο που το βάζετε : Μιλάτε για τα 24αρια και κάνετε κωλοτουμπες απο την χαρά σας. ΣΤην αθάνατη ελληνική επαρχία όμως και συγκεκριμένα στο Ναύπλιο το μεγαλύτερο που παρέχεται είναι 2048..........Ε, ρε ταχύτητες θα καεί το πελεκούδι!!!


Υπάρχει μια καθηστέρηση μέχρι να ενημέρωθει και ο λογαριασμός στην ΟΤενετ,  μπες λίγο στο My.otenet.gr  και δες σε τι ταχυτήτα σε έχουν
Οσό για τις παραπάνω ταχύτητες  σιγά σιγά θα έρθουν και εκεί 




> Σε εμένα που απο την τρίτη έκανα αίτηση για μετάβαση απο 768Kbit σε 2048 δεν έγινε τίποτα. Τι κάνουν εκεί στην διαχείριση (Θεσσαλονίκης) τόσες μέρες;  Μόνο εμένα δεν αναβάθμισαν;


Είναι  ανάλογα τον φόρτο και ανάλογα σε τι dslam ήσουν πρίν,   αν ήσουν σε adsl2+  τότε η αναβάθμιση είναι υπόθεση λίγων λεπτών (συνήθως)

----------


## God

> Κι εγώ περιμένω εδώ και 4 μέρες απο 2 να πάω στα 4 αλλα τιποτα...εντωμεταξύ στο site της otenet 
> λεει οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθεί σε s4...αλλα nothing yet!!!!!!!!!Ante na doymeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


Reset το router αλλιως δεν θα πιασει την νεα ταχυτητα!  :Wink:

----------


## echobox

> Reset το router αλλιως δεν θα πιασει την νεα ταχυτητα!



Reset???Απο το ρουτερ η απο το μενου του?Ετσι όμως δε θα χάσω όλες της ρυθμίσεις????? :Thinking:

----------


## kourkos

καλημερα και καλο σ/κ σε ολους....

να ρωτησω;

ειχα 2αρα περασε ο χρονος και πηγα στα 8 κατοπιν αιτησεως.....conn-talk....τωρα μπορω να κανω νεα αιτηση να παω σε 24αρα ;

παντως οταν εκανα αλαγη απο 2 σε 8 αλαξε η ταχυτητα οταν ειδα στο ρουτερ αλλα στο κατεβασμα αργησε γιατι ξεχασε η αλλη στον οτε να κανει και την αλαγη στο ιντερνετ...τελος παντων

το παραπανω μπορω να το κανω γνωριζει κανεις;

επισης γνωριζει κανεις αν η 24αρα δουλευει στην Βεροια;

γιατι αν οχι κριμα μεχρι στιγμης.....παντως μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## ababapanos

όπου δουλεύει  η 4άρα και η θάρα θα δουλεύει και η 24άρα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## kourkos

ευχαριστω και να εισαι καλα .

η φαση ειναι οτι μπορω να κανω αιτηση για αλαγη ; Δηλαδη με παιρνει μπορω να κανω αλαγη ταχυτητας;η πρεπει να περιμενω 6μηνο πχ;

δεν τα παω καλα με αυτα ! εγω με ηλεκτρολογικα ασχολουμε και ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα ασφαλειας  :Razz:

----------


## kalimike

Ρε παιδιά όταν μπαίνω στο self care της otenet και όταν πατήσω ανάλυση χρήσης μου βγάζει σαν recieve speed 4096 και transmit speed 384. Στο ρούτερ όμως με έχει ακόμα στα 1024/256.
Τι γίνεται τώρα, γιατί θα τρελαθουμε :What..?:

----------


## no_logo

δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα η αναβάθμιση σου

----------


## kourkos

καλημερα και καλο σ/κ σε ολους....

να ρωτησω;

ειχα 2αρα περασε ο χρονος και πηγα στα 8 κατοπιν αιτησεως.....conn-talk....τωρα μπορω να κανω νεα αιτηση να παω σε 24αρα ;

γνωριζει κανεις ή το εχει κανει;

----------


## aragorn

Ναι μπορείς να πας χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Το έχω κάνει εγώ μόλις τρεις μέρες μετά την ενεργοποίησή μου στα 8.

----------


## Chris_Nik

Μπορεις δεν χρειαζετε να περασει το 6 μηνο......

----------


## Theodore41

Τωρα ξερετε τι μου κανετε;
 Με βαζετε στο τριπακι να ζηλευω που την εχω μικροτερη την...ταχυτητα και ετσι, ενω πηγα στα 8, ψηνομαι να ξανακανω αιτηση για τα 24.(Ειμαι στην Κυψελη, χαμηλα, και πιστευω να ειμαι κοντα σε dslam, ωστε να επωφεληθω απο την υψηλη ταχυτητα).
 Τι μου κανετε, τι μου κανετε;
 Και κατι τελευταιο.
 Καποιος εγραψε για reset στο router.Εμενα γραφει 384/8128. Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι ενταξει;

----------


## Chris_Nik

Μια χαρα ειναι..... Και εγω δεν αντεξα και εκανα την αιτηση για τα 24MB εχθες......
Με την 8MB δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα εχω και με την 24MB..... :Whistle:

----------


## jog

> Τωρα ξερετε τι μου κανετε;
>  Με βαζετε στο τριπακι να ζηλευω που την εχω μικροτερη την...ταχυτητα και ετσι, ενω πηγα στα 8, ψηνομαι να ξανακανω αιτηση για τα 24.(Ειμαι στην Κυψελη, χαμηλα, και πιστευω να ειμαι κοντα σε dslam, ωστε να επωφεληθω απο την υψηλη ταχυτητα).
>  Τι μου κανετε, τι μου κανετε;
>  Και κατι τελευταιο.
>  Καποιος εγραψε για reset στο router.Εμενα γραφει 384/8128. Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι ενταξει;


Μια χαρά ειναι και η 8αρα που έχεις  :Smile: 

Αν έχεις download γύρω στα 800 kb/sec και καλά pings είσαι άψογος  :Smile:

----------


## kyriakos7

μεσα στο σ/κ δουλευουν ? 
η να μην περιμενω αδικα  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_Nik

Απο δευτερα θα ερθουν τα καλα.....
Μην ανχωνεσε τζαμπα.....

----------


## kyriakos7

> Απο δευτερα θα ερθουν τα καλα.....
> Μην ανχωνεσε τζαμπα.....


βασικα με την 24 μπορει να μην ειμαι και οτι καλυτερο λογο αττ, μετα αμα θελω να παω στα 8, θα πληρωσω και το διαστημα που ημουν στα 24 ?

----------


## panil

> *παντως οταν εκανα αλαγη απο 2 σε 8 αλαξε η ταχυτητα οταν ειδα στο ρουτερ αλλα στο κατεβασμα αργησε γιατι ξεχασε η αλλη στον οτε να κανει και την αλαγη στο ιντερνετ*...τελος παντων


Ακριβώς αυτό έχω πάθει εγώ. Έχω πάει στα 2048 απο 1024 αλλά ακόμα η ταχύτητα μυ έχει μείνει στα 1024  :Mad: .........

----------


## Theodore41

> Μια χαρά ειναι και η 8αρα που έχεις 
> 
> Αν έχεις download γύρω στα 800 kb/sec και καλά pings είσαι άψογος


 Με το αρχειο που μου εδωσαν απο το 1242 για να το ελεγξουμε, ειδα 870.
 Για το ping τωρα,μιας και ειμαι αρχαιος και αρα, αναλφαβητος περι τα ψηφιακα, τι ειναι και πως το βρισκω;
 Και ακομα κατι.
 Πως βρισκω το attenuation, που πολλες φορες βλεπω να γραφετε;

----------


## kyriakos7

το attenuation μπορεις να το βρεις στα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου, στο ρουτερ σου.

----------


## k_koulos

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic


		μην γεμιζεται το νημα με offtopic :Wink:

----------


## ikonsgr

> Θα δουμε, αν και ετσι μοιρολογουσαν οταν απο 256/384 μας αναβαθμιζε στις διπλες ταχυτητες...κανενα προβλημα δεν ειχα και τοτε. Τωρα στα 4mbit κατεβαζω συνεχως ειτε απο τορρεντ ειτε απο ιντερνετ με 440+, αρκετα καθαρη η 4αρα του θα ελεγα!


 Καλά, συγκρινεις τώρα την αναβάθμιση απο 384->768 με το  να γίνουν ΠΟΛΥ περισσοτερες γραμμές απο 4πλάσιες έως και 8πλάσιες σε ονομαστική ταχύτητα? ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ! 
 Για να γίνει αυτο που λες θα επρεπε ο οτε να έχει τουλάχιστον 10πλασιάσει το εύρος εξόδου των κυλωμάτων σύνδεσης με το διεθνές δίκτυο, κάτι που φυσικα είναι πρακτικώς αδύνατον να γίνει, τουλάχιστον σε τοσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα! Απο την άλλη δεν ξέρω και το εσωτερικό δικτυο εντος ελλάδος, αν μπορεί να αντέξει (δηλαδή να δίνει στον καθένα μας ένα αξιοπρεπές ποσοστό πραγματικής ταχύτητας απο την ονομαστική)  τόσο μεγάλο αριθμό ευριζωνικών συνδέσεων σε τόσο μεγάλες ταχύτητες...  :Thinking:  Εκτός ποια και αν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία αυτών που  θα βάζουν adsl πολλών  mbit το κάνουν μόνο για σερφάρισμα και για να βλέπουν τα e-mail τους και οχι για ξέσκισμα μέρα νύχτα σε downloads!  :Razz:

----------


## Theodore41

> το attenuation μπορεις να το βρεις στα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου, στο ρουτερ σου.


 Δε γινεσαι λιγο πο σαφης;
 Εβαλα το  10.0.0.138, στη μπαρα διευθυνσεων, και βγαινει το Speedtouch 530, που μου λεει οτι κλειδωσε στα  384/8128.
 Τι κανω τωρα;

----------


## D_J_V

τίποτα! απλά απολαμβάνεις την ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ γραμμή σου...

----------


## hercules_j

στο http://my.otenet.gr/ που ακριβως κλικάρουμε για να κανουμε login και να δουμε λεπτομεριες για την συνδεση μας?
μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί?

----------


## No-Name

> στο http://my.otenet.gr/ που ακριβως κλικάρουμε για να κανουμε login και να δουμε λεπτομεριες για την συνδεση μας?
> μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί?


Eδώ https://my.otenet.gr/otenetselfcare/...language=greek  :Wink:

----------


## hercules_j

γμτ, με εχουν ακόμα s1 ενω ζητησα αναβαθμιση την Πεμπτη σε s3,
αντε καλο 2008 βλέπω το upgrade, γμτ

noname thx

----------


## Redrum

Εχω την εντυπωση πως η εξυπηρετηση στη Αθηνα ειναι σαφως γρηγοροτερη απο αυτην σε Θεσσαλονικη και επαρχια. Εγω εδω επαρχια αιτηση απο τεταρτη και ακομα περιμενω.
Εχει ενεργοποιηθει κανεις Θεσσαλονικη σε 1 - 2 μερες οπως βλεπω οτι γινεται στην Αθηνα?
Και μια ακομα ερωτηση γιατι σε αλλους ζητουν να σταλει φαξ για εξουσιοδοτηση και σε αλλους οχι?
Οπααα εγινε το μαγικο στο οτενετ βλεπω το νεο πακετο να ειναι σε αναμονη ενεργοποιησης αλλα ακομα δεν εχει γινει αναβαθμιση της γραμμης απο 768 σε 2μβιτ καλο και αυτο...

----------


## makdimnik

Πάτρα πάντως ακόμα τίποτα, αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε 24 από προχθές, το OTEnetSelfCare με έχει ακόμα S1 . Από Δευτέρα μάλλον τα σπουδαία...

----------


## Anonyma

> Εχει ενεργοποιηθει κανεις Θεσσαλονικη σε 1 - 2 μερες οπως βλεπω οτι γινεται στην Αθηνα?


Εγώ (προάστια Θεσσαλονίκης) έχω κάνει την αίτηση για conn-x την Τρίτη πρωί. Έχω ήδη δική μου γραμμή ADSL ΟΤΕ στο όνομά μου, δηλ. το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι οι κωδικοί για την πρόσβαση ιντερνετ, δημιουργία e-mail account κπλ.....

Την Τρίτη μου είπαν ότι θα μου στείλουν το πακέτο μαζί με τους κωδικούς εντός 5 εργασίμων (με ενδεχόμενη καθυστέρηση λόγω γιορτών). Αφού εδώ διάβασα από άλλους ότι πήραν τους κωδικούς εντός λίγων ημερών και τηλεφωνικά, την Πέμπτη πήρα ξανά να ρωτήσω για τους κωδικούς, μου είπαν ότι είμαι ήδη ενεργοποιημένη από 19/12 (δηλ. όντως σε μία μέρα), αλλά δεν έχουν ακόμα τους κωδικούς, θα μου πάρουν τηλέφωνο τις επόμενες μέρες. Περιμένω λοιπόν....

Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα: άλλαξε από 768 στα 1028, αν και αυτό μάλλον σε όλους αυτόματα γίνεται και δεν έχει σχέση με την αίτηση για conn-x.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


φωνη βοωντος εν τη ερημω :Wink: 


Μηπως τωρα να ανοιγαμε νεο τοπικ για την πορεια αυτων που
 ειτε ζητησαν να αλλαξουν ταχυτητα/παροχο
ειτε ενδιαφερονται για τα διαδικαστικα της μεταπηδησης;
 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## BigBlack

> ευχαριστω και να εισαι καλα .
> 
> η φαση ειναι οτι μπορω να κανω αιτηση για αλαγη ; Δηλαδη με παιρνει μπορω να κανω αλαγη ταχυτητας;η πρεπει να περιμενω 6μηνο πχ;
> 
> δεν τα παω καλα με αυτα ! εγω με ηλεκτρολογικα ασχολουμε και ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα ασφαλειας


Μπορείς, αν έχεις ήδη 8άρα σύνδεση, θα έχεις και 24. Απλώς θα ανανεωθεί το 6άμηνο.

----------


## ownagE_

> Μπορείς, αν έχεις ήδη 8άρα σύνδεση, θα έχεις και 24. Απλώς θα ανανεωθεί το 6άμηνο.


Εμενα μου ειπαν οτι το 6μηνο συνεχιζεται, δηλαδη δεν προστιθεται/αλλαζει η δεσμευση.

----------


## God

> Καλά, συγκρινεις τώρα την αναβάθμιση απο 384->768 με το  να γίνουν ΠΟΛΥ περισσοτερες γραμμές απο 4πλάσιες έως και 8πλάσιες σε ονομαστική ταχύτητα? ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ!



Φυσικα και το συγκρινω. Σκεψου λιγο αυτο που λες. Το ευρος του ΟΤΕ δεν ειναι φιξ σε μια τιμη μονιμα, συνεχως αυξανεται. Οταν εκαναν αναβαθμιση απο 384 σε 768 (και ολες τις αλλες γραμμες στο διπλασιο) οχι μονο εκαναν διπλασιες τις δικες τους αλλα ταυτοχρονα και ολων των ISP. Με λιγα λογια σε ενα κλικ διπλασιασαν το φορτιο του δικτυου τους. Τωρα το ιδιο πραγμα συμβαινει αλλα αφενος ειναι μεγαλυτερες οι αυξησεις, αφετερου δεν το κανουν ολοι. Δεν ειναι ολοι τοσο ενημερωμενοι οπως εμεις, δεν νοιαζονται οι περισσοτεροι οπως εμεις και εχει "ελαφρωσει" απο τους βαριους downloaders που πηγαιναν στις 24αρες τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες αβερτα...

...αληθεια περιμενεις να χαψω οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορουσε να δωσει 24αρα πριν απο αυτους? Απλως και δεν τον συμφερε και τον βοηθησε να "ξεφορτωθει" αρκετο βαρος απο το δικο του δικτυο. Ειναι απλη τακτικη, πετας τον μπελα στον εχθρο σου!  :Wink: 


Στην τελικη, και στα μισα να πεσει η ταχυτητα μου, το οτι με ενα τηλεφωνημα 5 λεπτων κανω την δουλεια μου σε μια μερα μεσα δεν μπορει να το ανταγωνιστει με τιποτα κανεις εναλλακτικος...

----------


## D_J_V

Πάντως υπομονή ειδικά στην επαρχία και μη ξεχάσετε να κάνετε ρεσταρτ του ρουτεράκι σας !!

----------


## Redrum

Ε δεν γινετε αυτο παιζει να ειμαι ο μοναδικος που εχω ενεργοποιηθει απο οτενετ και δεν εχει γινει η πορτα απο 768 2μβιτ.
Επισης μπορω να μππω στο activation αλλα στο webselfcare μου βγαζει αυτο:
Για τις OnDSL συνδρομές η πρόσβαση επιτρέπεται μόνο με το Όνομα και Κωδικό Πρόσβασης (Username και Password) της πρόσβασής σας (στοιχεία βασικού e-mail)
Ξερει κανεις τι παιζει;

----------


## katafitos

> Ε δεν γινετε αυτο παιζει να ειμαι ο μοναδικος που εχω ενεργοποιηθει απο οτενετ και δεν εχει γινει η πορτα απο 768 2μβιτ.
> Επισης μπορω να μππω στο activation αλλα στο webselfcare μου βγαζει αυτο:
> Για τις OnDSL συνδρομές η πρόσβαση επιτρέπεται μόνο με το Όνομα και Κωδικό Πρόσβασης (Username και Password) της πρόσβασής σας (στοιχεία βασικού e-mail)
> Ξερει κανεις τι παιζει;


To ιδιο βγαζει κι εδω 
πρεπει να ειναι προβλημα της σελιδας  :Wink:

----------


## Alexander_T

Εγω εκανα αιτηση την Πεμπτη το απογευμα για αναβαθμιση απο 768 σε 2.
Την Παρασκευη το πρωι το ρουτερ συγχρονιζε στα 2 αλλα στο webselfcare δεν εχει αλλαξει ακομη τιποτα...
 :Sad:

----------


## Redrum

Μπορει κανεις να μπει στο webselfcare;

----------


## ownagE_

> Μπορει κανεις να μπει στο webselfcare;


Μια χαρα μπενει εμενα.

----------


## Redrum

Αρα εχω προβλημα εγω.
Το ρουτερ συγχρονιζει στα 768 μια χαρα και συνδεεται. 
Στο  activation μπαινω και μου λεει εχει γινει ενεργοποιηση σε s3
Στο webselfcare δεν μπορω να λογγαρω.
WTF?

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


 :Thinking: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2294  :Wink: 


 :On topic please:

----------


## kostas2712

> Μπορει κανεις να μπει στο webselfcare;


Και εμενα δεν εμπαινε, αλλα τελικα πηγα στην κεντρικη σελιδα της οτενετ, πατησα otenet tools και στο καινουργιο παραθυρο εβαλα username kai password και απο εκει η συνεχεια γνωστη, δηλαδη πατησα πληροφοριες συνδρομης, web self care κ.λ.π.
Μονο ετσι μπηκε.

----------


## SuperBilly16V

Κάτι μάλλον παίζει με την σελίδα, γιατι και εγώ απο το πρωί δεν μπορώ να μπω στο webselfcare. Στα otenet tools μπαίνει κανονικά.

----------


## kourkos

καλησπερα σας και ευχαριστω βασικα

ειρθα να πω ευχαριστα ( ισως ειναι για μερικους )

*παω σημερα στις 13:45 με 14:00 στον ΟΤΕ* (ειτανε ανοιχτος λογο εορτων ) και κανω αλαγη ταχυτητας να παω απο 8 στα 24....ερχομαι σπιτι 15:30 και βλεπω σε ενα τσατ που μπενω στις 15:20 ειχα ντισκονεκτ ( [15:20] * Disconnected ) ....μπενω στο μενου του ρουτερ και ειχε γινει ηδη η αλαγη και βαραω 22+ εδω στην Βεροια....απο πληροφοριεσ που πηρα για Βεροια οσοι εχουνε κανει να πανε σε 24αρα πιανουν 22+ 

I love you O.T.E  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

για μενα ειναι ευχαριστο...ισως και για εσας

----------


## echobox

Εγώ ακόμηα να ανβαθμιστώ απο τα 2 στα 4.... :Sorry:  Η κοπελα που ειχαμε μιλησει μου ειπε οτι δε χρειαζεται να κανω τιποτα στο ρουτερ. Απλα οταν γινει η αναβαθμιση θα συγχρονισει μονο του...Ουτε ρεσταρτ ουτε τιποτα!!!υσχιει???? :Whistle: 5 μερες περιμένω και εσεις για 24 μεσα σε λιγες ωρες???Τι συμβαινει???

----------


## ownagE_

> Απλα οταν γινει η αναβαθμιση θα συγχρονισει μονο του...Ουτε ρεσταρτ ουτε τιποτα!!!υσχιει????


Ισχυει.

----------


## vavis

> καλησπερα σας και ευχαριστω βασικα
> 
> ειρθα να πω ευχαριστα ( ισως ειναι για μερικους )
> 
> *παω σημερα στις 13:45 με 14:00 στον ΟΤΕ* (ειτανε ανοιχτος λογο εορτων ) και κανω αλαγη ταχυτητας να παω απο 8 στα 24....ερχομαι σπιτι 15:30 και βλεπω σε ενα τσατ που μπενω στις 15:20 ειχα ντισκονεκτ ( [15:20] * Disconnected ) ....μπενω στο μενου του ρουτερ και ειχε γινει ηδη η αλαγη και βαραω 22+ εδω στην Βεροια....απο πληροφοριεσ που πηρα για Βεροια οσοι εχουνε κανει να πανε σε 24αρα πιανουν 22+ 
> 
> I love you O.T.E 
> 
> για μενα ειναι ευχαριστο...ισως και για εσας


Α..και κατι που αξιζει να τονισθει..
1000 μπραβο στα παιδια του 134
ΑΨΟΓΟΙ σε ολα τους, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Υ.Σ.: Τι κοινο εχουν οι διαιτητες και το τμημα "τεχνικης υποστηριξης" της Forthnet?
( οποιος το βρει κερδιζει 1 μηνα δωρεαν ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη)
 :Laughing:

----------


## bloodclot

OTE is back and is still a bandit. Hail to ALTEC!

----------


## God

> Εγώ ακόμηα να ανβαθμιστώ απο τα 2 στα 4.... Η κοπελα που ειχαμε μιλησει μου ειπε οτι δε χρειαζεται να κανω τιποτα στο ρουτερ. Απλα οταν γινει η αναβαθμιση θα συγχρονισει μονο του...Ουτε ρεσταρτ ουτε τιποτα!!!υσχιει????5 μερες περιμένω και εσεις για 24 μεσα σε λιγες ωρες???Τι συμβαινει???


Ισχυει απο την μερια του οτι οταν παει το router να ξανα-αλλαξει IP θα μπει με την νεα ταχυτητα. Αν το παρεις χαμπαρι οτι εγιναν οι αλλαγες και κανεις το reset εσυ, απλως θα δουλεψει καποιες ωρες πριν.  :Wink: 

Κοιτα να δεις που τωρα καλομαθαμε τοσο που και εμενα μου φανηκαν οι 5 μερες πολλες. Αμα δεν υπηρχε ο ΟΤΕ θα μετραγαμε σε εξαμηνα!  :Razz:

----------


## vavis

> OTE is back and is still a bandit. Hail to ALTEC!


Nαι ε? :Thinking: 
Αντε... καλά :Blink:

----------


## androu

στο Myotenet μου γράφει απο σημερα s6 ...  αλλά η γραμμή παραμένει 2mbit..

----------


## echobox

Λοιπόν πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη μου σε s4 αν και το εβλεπα κι εγω στο site Της οτενετ.Αλλαααααααα.....ειπα οτι ακομα δειχνει 2mbps.....και μου ειπαν να παρω αυριο το 1242 να μου λυσουν το προβλημα!!!!Οποιος εχει το ιδιο με εμενα 1242 μπας και δουμε φως!!! :Thinking:

----------


## androu

είναι ανοικτά όμως σήμερα? Για πάρε και πές τι σου είπανε.. ίσως η 24 εδώ να μην εχει πάρει μπροστά ! (Ηράκλειο)

----------


## echobox

Αυριο 1242 απο τις 10:00 μεχρι τις 2 το μεσημερι!Σημερα κλειστα ειναι...

----------


## l_satsok

παρ ολο τον ενθουσιασμο και τις 155 μεχρι στγμης σελιδες αυτου του θεματος μερικοι απο μας δεν
εχουν να περιμενουν παρα ψιχουλα απο τις νεες ταχυτητες.
εδω που ειμαι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα παρα μονο για 1 και 2 mbit,περιμενω μονο ποτε επιτελους
θα φυγουνε οι περισσοτεροι προς τις μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες μπας και ξεμπουκωσει καποτε αυτη η ρημαδα η 2048 και ετσι να παω εκει και να φυγω απο την 768.
για την ωρα εγω το μονο που βλεπω τεσταροντας τη 2048 του γειτονα,ειναι οτι ακομη δεν υπαρχει καμμια σχεδον διαφορα απο οτι ισχυε ολο τον περασμενο χρονο,με 60kb/sec πηγαινε με το ιδιο ακριβως συνεχιζει να παει.
μαλλον χρειαζεται χρονος για να φυγουνε προς τις μεγαλες τα ευρυζωνικα φρικια,ας περιμενω λοιπον αφου δεν μπορω να κανω και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## pelopas1

> Παρότι αναβαθμίστηκα στα 24μβ μέσα σε μια μέρα, το ρούτερ έδινε 12μβ. Σήμερα μου απάντησαν από το 121 (βλάβες) ότι το δίκτυο στην περιοχή μου (Κάτω Πεύκη) δεν σηκώνει τα 24μβ προσωρινά () και ότι θα έπρεπε να "πέσω" στα 8μβ που φαίνεται οτι δουλεύει καλύτερα.....() και από ότι βλέπω ούτε αυτά παίζουν (δεν πάω πάνω από 4.....


και εγω χειροτερα

ειχα κανει αιτηση για 24 mbps, αλλα δυστυχως στην κατω πευκη δεν πιανει πανω απο 8mbps...οποτε αναγκαστικα(προσωρινα ελπιζω μεχρι να κανουν τις απαραιτητες αναβαθμισεις και εδω)το γυρισα στα 8 mbps

μαλιστα μου ειπαν οτι η γραμμη μου εχει πολλυ ασθενες σημα...γυρω στα 6..οποτε δεν μπορει να συκωσει στα 24 mbps...ασχετα εαν ο διευθυντης στο μαρουσι  μου ειχε πει οτι μπορω να σηκωσω στα 16 mbps...αλλα απο το τηλεφωνο του ειπαν οτι στα 24 mbps το κυκλωμα ειναι κλειστο  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

αλλα ομως απο το 121 που το τσεκαραμε χτες το πρωι που μου τηλεφωνησαν...οντως οταν το ανεβασε στα 24 mbps, αλλα και στα 16 mbps ..το modem δεν μπορουσε να συγχρονιστει ουτε στα 24 αλλα ουτε και στα 16 mbps, διοτι το λαμπακι του dsl του modem αναβοσβυνε συνεχεια(μη συγχρονισμος) 

ας μου απαντησει καποιος εκ του θεματος αυτου? :Sad: 

υγ¨¨ Διονύση στειλε μου ενα προσωπικο μυνημα..υπαρχει λογος

----------


## Collective_Soul

> OTE is back and is still a bandit. Hail to ALTEC!




Off Topic


		απο την αλλοδαπη εισαι? :Thumb down:

----------


## lancelotos

Πειτε μου καλοριζικα.Αν και σαββατιατικα ο οτε εκανε παλι το θαυμα του.
Μου πιανει jet.Κλειδωνει στα 23 Mbps.
Νασαι καλα οτε,thanks!!

----------


## D_J_V

Mε 6 ΑΤΤ (500 μέτρα και λιγότερο απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ) ήταν αναμενόμενο !!
και πολύ καλό SNR επίσης... λίγα λάθη!!!

----------


## anthoula

> Πειτε μου καλοριζικα.Αν και σαββατιατικα ο οτε εκανε παλι το θαυμα του.
> Μου πιανει jet.Κλειδωνει στα 23 Mbps.
> Νασαι καλα οτε,thanks!!


Πολύ καλό!  :One thumb up:  Σε miniDSLAM είσαι;

----------


## toRus

Εμένα πάλι, κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο σήμερα. Internet έχω αλλά στα 2Mbps (όπως είχα και πριν στην αορίστου Forthnet-ΑΡΥΣ) και όχι 24 (που αιτήθηκα την Τρίτη). Τώρα το βλέπω οι 2-3 μέρες του 134 θα γίνουν 10 εργάσιμες, ήτοι 15+ με τα Σαββατοκύριακα και τις γιορτές, μετά 20 γιατί εννοούσαν από τη στιγμή που γίνει πρώτα η διαδικασία Forthnet->Conn-x, μετά 25 λόγω φόρτου εργασίας και τεχνικών προβλημάτων και μετά καλό μήνα γιατί δε θα κλειδώνει σωστά το router και γιατί αποκαλύφθηκε ότι η περιοχή μου είναι ΓΤΠ και τα DSLAM δεν αντέχουν πάνω από 10MBps.
Έτρεχα και εγώ ο μ....ς να επωφεληθώ από την Τρίτη και να στέλνω FAX.

----------


## Alexander_T

> Εγω εκανα αιτηση την Πεμπτη το απογευμα για αναβαθμιση απο 768 σε 2.
> Την Παρασκευη το πρωι το ρουτερ συγχρονιζε στα 2 αλλα στο webselfcare δεν εχει αλλαξει ακομη τιποτα...


Τελικα σημερα το απογευμα στο webselfcare αλλαξε σε S3 Αοριστου, σε αναμονη ενεργοποιησης!!

----------


## cynic

Επιστροφη μετα απο 3 μερες...Τεταρτη πρωι αιτηση απο 4 σε 24 ενεργοποιηση Τεταρτη μεσημερι.Το usr9106 συνχρονιζε στα 8.7/1 με attenuation 5.5-7.0. Ολα καλα μεχρι την Πεμπτη το μεσημερι που εκλεισα το ρουτερ και οταν το ξαναανοιξα δεν ξαναβρηκε γραμμη.Μου ελεγε adsl link down.Πηρα λοιπον την Πεμπτη το 121 για βλαβη.Δεν με πηρε καποιος τεχνικος οπως ειπαν...Πηρα αλλες 3-4 φορες μεχρι σημερα.Παντα το ιδιο λεγανε "η γραμμη σας βρισκεται υπο ψηφιακο ελεγχο.Θα σας παρει τεχνικος".Πηρα παλι το πρωι και μου ειπαν οτι με καλουσε λεει τεχνικος χθες στο κινητο, αλλα το χαν γραψει λεει λαθος.Υποτιθεται οτι θα με περναν σημερα αμεσα λεει.Τιποτα παντως μεχρι τωρα...Η λυση βρεθηκε με ρουτερ airties φιλου , που ειχε φορθνετ...Συγχρονισε αμεσως στα 887 / 13010 kbps .Και κατεβαζει με 1-1.3μβ/ς. Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει αλλαξει το attenuation προς το χειροτερο...Απο 5.5/7.0 με το usr9106 σε 20/8  με το airties....Ξερει μηπως κανεις γιατι εγινε αυτο?Το attenuation εκτος απο ποιοτητα / αποσταση απο dslam εχει να κανει και με το ρουτερ? Ή μηπως λογω της βλαβης, για την οποια δεν εχω ακομα επισημη απαντηση απο ΟΤΕ, το αλλαξανε οι τεχνικοι.Ειναι κατι τετοιο εφικτο? Το path mode ειναι και στα 2 ρουτερ fast...Με αυτα τα στατιστικα η γραμμη δηλαδη εχει πιασει το max της τωρα? Oσο το  ειχα ψαξει, το 5.5/7 που ειχε το usr9106 ηταν αψογο.

----------


## Iannis

> Πηρα τηλ το 134 και σε 3 μερες μου ειπαν θα γινει αναβάθμιση απο 8 σε 24.
> Απο τα 38 ευρω θα πεσω στα 29 "μη εναλλακτικά"  
> 
> ...αντε αρκετα τους ανεχτικαμε μερικούς


Σημερα εγινε ή αναβάθμιση σε 2 ημέρες????? :Clap:  :Clap: 

Εδω συγχρονιζει το router 
Interface Status Rate  DSLUp
13642 kbps /   863 kbps  LANUp100M/Full Duplex



μηπως δεν εχει τελειωσει η διαδικασία απο το dslam? 
Αυτη θα ειναι η τελικά ταχυτητα ?

----------


## teo_L20

Yπομονη και θα σου συγχρονισει!
Κανε ενα reset και θα σου συγχρονισει!

----------


## no_logo

ασε τα speedtests  στην άκρη είναι αναξιόπιστα

κατέβασε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο από το ntua

----------


## Iannis

αυτο εδω ειναι στη γειτονιά μου  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Σημερα εγινε ή αναβάθμιση σε 2 ημέρες?????
> 
> Εδω συγχρονιζει το router 
> Interface Status Rate  DSLUp
> 13642 kbps /   863 kbps  LANUp100M/Full Duplex
> 
> 
> 
> μηπως δεν εχει τελειωσει η διαδικασία απο το dslam? 
> Αυτη θα ειναι η τελικά ταχυτητα ?


Ακόμα δεν σου έχουν αλλάξει μάλλον την ταχυτήτα στην Οτενετ,  περιμένε λίγο (σε εμενα πιάνει τα 12.5)

----------


## eftihiss

εγω εκανα αιτηση σε oteshop και σε 2 μερες γυρισα απο την δουλεια και βλεπω το uttorent να δειχνει κατεβασμα στα 550kb/s και ανεβασμα στα 85kb/s περιπου και λεω τι τρεχει? και βλεπω το wag354g να εχει συχρονισει στα  	DSL Status:   	 Up  	   	 
  	  	  	DSL Modulation Mode:  	 ADSL2+ 	  	 
  	  	  	DSL Path Mode:  	 INTERLEAVED 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Rate:  	 12144 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Rate:  	 863 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Margin:  	 9 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Margin:  	 9 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Line Attenuation:  	 27 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Line Attenuation:  	 15 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Transmit Power:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Transmit Power:  	 0
*υπ'οψιν οτι οι κωδικοι μου ειναι ακομα με vivodi 1024/256*
απο ftp.ntua.gr κατεβαζω με 1.350mb/s

----------


## Iannis

> ασε τα speedtests  στην άκρη είναι αναξιόπιστα
> 
> κατέβασε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο από το ntua



Το εκανα





Στο τηλεφωνο ο υπάλληλος μου ειπε οτι εχει γινει η αναβάθμιση και αυριο να παρω 1240 να τους το πω

----------


## kourkos

> ασε τα speedtests  στην άκρη είναι αναξιόπιστα
> 
> κατέβασε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο από το ntua


αν ειναι ευκολο το λινκ να δοκιμασω;

γιατι speedtest ειμαι ετσι 




ενω : Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 18.226
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	0,00 / 0,00

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	13,82 / 279,13

καμια βοηθεια γιατι για μενα ειναι ακαταλαβιστηκα αυτα ;

ευχαριστω τσακαλια

----------


## Redrum

Αυτο πρεπει να εχει συμβει μονο σε εμενα στο myotenet βλεπω να με εχουν σνεργοποιησει στα 2μβιτ και η παλια 768 να εχει ληξει κανω reset το ρουτερ και δεν εχουν αναβαθμισει την πορτα το ρουτερ κλειδωνει στα 768 αν ειναι δυνατον !!!!!!!

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Ακόμα δεν σου έχουν αλλάξει μάλλον την ταχυτήτα στην Οτενετ,  περιμένε λίγο (σε εμενα πιάνει τα 12.5)


παιδια...και μενα τοσες μερες εκει παει 12.000.-12.300.


τι ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ? 3 μερες ειμαι ετσι......

----------


## sdikr

> παιδια...και μενα τοσες μερες εκει παει 12.000.-12.300.
> 
> 
> τι ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ? 3 μερες ειμαι ετσι......


Τι παραπάνω θέλεις δηλαδή;

----------


## pelopas1

δυστυχως επειδη δεν υπαρχει κανενας εδω μεσα ο οποιος να γνωριζει περι τοπικων dslam για δημους της αττικης
μολις τωρα εστειλα ενα e-mail στο 

```
info@OTENET.gr
```

με την ευχη να βρεθει μια ακρη στο μπαχαλο οπου ακομα ισχυει με τις αναβαθμισεις

----------


## slow

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω και εγώ τους ενεργοποιημένους των 24Mbps (Πριν κάνω το βήμα προς τα εκεί...)

Το *PING* σας με εξωτερικό πως είναι ??

Γενικές εντυπώσεις θέλω.
Είναι πάνω από 100? (τώρα εγώ έχω 77-80 με Αγγλία) είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με αυτό που είχατε πριν την αναβάθμιση ή έχει χειροτερέψει?

Γιατί καλά είναι να κατεβάζω γρήγορα, αν όμως δεν μπορώ να παίξω καλύτερα στο 1Mbps.


Υ.Γ. καθένας με το ζόρι του  :Whistle:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Τι παραπάνω θέλεις δηλαδή;


σορρυ.....εως 24 σαφως....οχι εως 10-12.5.........

παιζει να μην εχω φουλ ταχυτητα?

να δηλωθει ως βλαβει ?

----------


## sdikr

> σορρυ.....εως 24 σαφως....οχι εως 10-12.5.........
> 
> παιζει να μην εχω φουλ ταχυτητα?
> 
> να δηλωθει ως βλαβει ?


Με το δικο σου att  δύσκολα

----------


## jog

> σορρυ.....εως 24 σαφως....οχι εως 10-12.5.........
> 
> παιζει να μην εχω φουλ ταχυτητα?
> 
> να δηλωθει ως βλαβει ?


Φίλε μου έχεις attentuation 32.Δηλαδή είσαι σχετικά μακριά από το dslam σου και εξου οι ταχύτητες.Το θεωρητικά μέγιστο για σένα είναι τα 14.9mbps.
Η λύση είναι να ξεκινήσει ο ΟΤΕ mini dslams έτσι ώστε να μειωθεί αρκετά το attentuation σου κάτι το οποίο δεν φαίνεται ακόμα...
 :Wink:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Με το δικο σου att  δύσκολα


OKAY...το αφινω ετσι τοτε....τι να κανω.....32-36 παιζω με το παλιο μοδεμ, περιμενο το νεο μοδεμ πεμπτι να δουμε .......τνχ¨)

........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 added 1 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> Φίλε μου έχεις attentuation 32.Δηλαδή είσαι σχετικά μακριά από το dslam σου και εξου οι ταχύτητες.Το θεωρητικά μέγιστο για σένα είναι τα 14.9mbps.
> Η λύση είναι να ξεκινήσει ο ΟΤΕ mini dslams έτσι ώστε να μειωθεί αρκετά το attentuation σου κάτι το οποίο δεν φαίνεται ακόμα...


ναι το καταλαβα.....γαμωτο.....δεν με χαλαει ιδιετερα....ΚΑΛΑ Ειμαι...απλα ΩΣ γνησιως ΓΚΕΕΚ ζηλευω.....

----------


## Redrum

Για να μην σας πρηζω ρε παιδια εγω που εχω ενεργοποιηθει στο myotenet στν s3 και χρεωνομαι κανονικα για 2μβιτ αλλα δεν μου εχουν αναβαθμισει την πορτα στα 2μβιτ και το μοντεμ συγχρονιζει στα 768 (μεσα στο μυοτενετ δειχνει την 768 ondsl line να εχει ληξει και να μην εχουν δωσει γραμμη με το νεο πακετο αλλα μονο την προσβαση) τι να κανω που να παρω τηλ για λυθει το προβλημα;

----------


## RyDeR

> Για να μην σας πρηζω ρε παιδια εγω που εχω ενεργοποιηθει στο myotenet στν s3 και χρεωνομαι κανονικα για 2μβιτ αλλα δεν μου εχουν αναβαθμισει την πορτα στα 2μβιτ και το μοντεμ συγχρονιζει στα 768 (μεσα στο μυοτενετ δειχνει την 768 ondsl line να εχει ληξει και να μην εχουν δωσει γραμμη με το νεο πακετο αλλα μονο την προσβαση) τι να κανω που να παρω τηλ για λυθει το προβλημα;


Σε 'μένα που έχει γίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο απλά βλέπουν ως εκρεμμή την αίτηση, δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ακόμη. 

Πάρε στο 134 και ρώτησε αν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση σου.



*Άντε βρε admins!*

----------


## BigBlack

> Για να μην σας πρηζω ρε παιδια εγω που εχω ενεργοποιηθει στο myotenet στν s3 και χρεωνομαι κανονικα για 2μβιτ αλλα δεν μου εχουν αναβαθμισει την πορτα στα 2μβιτ και το μοντεμ συγχρονιζει στα 768 (μεσα στο μυοτενετ δειχνει την 768 ondsl line να εχει ληξει και να μην εχουν δωσει γραμμη με το νεο πακετο αλλα μονο την προσβαση) τι να κανω που να παρω τηλ για λυθει το προβλημα;


Λίγη υπομονή μάλλον και θα σε βάλουν σε νέα πόρτα. Αργούν περισσότερο τους συνδρομητές σε παλιά DSLAM ανά περιοχές. Πάρε στο 134 απο δευτέρα, αλλά νομίζω πως μέχρι τότε θα έχεις αναβαθμιστεί. Καλή τύχη και καλες γιορτές. :Smile:

----------


## Bebis

Θα ήθελα κάποιος που ξέρει με βεβαιότητα να μου πει αν το Speedtouch 530 συγχρονίζει με 24αρα θύρα. 

Μου έκαναν αναβάθμιση το απόγευμα αλλά δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα τον εξοπλισμό. Από τότε δεν συγχρονίζει το Speedtouch 530 και θέλω να μάθω αν έκανε μισή δουλειά ο ΟΤΕ η θα πρέπει να περιμένω τον καινούριο εξοπλισμό.

Παρακαλώ να απαντήσει μόνο όποιος ξέρει με βεβαιότητα.

----------


## jog

> Θα ήθελα κάποιος που ξέρει με βεβαιότητα να μου πει αν το Speedtouch 530 συγχρονίζει με 24αρα θύρα. 
> 
> Μου έκαναν αναβάθμιση το απόγευμα αλλά δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα τον εξοπλισμό. Από τότε δεν συγχρονίζει το Speedtouch 530 και θέλω να μάθω αν έκανε μισή δουλειά ο ΟΤΕ η θα πρέπει να περιμένω τον καινούριο εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Παρακαλώ να απαντήσει μόνο όποιος ξέρει με βεβαιότητα.


Το απλό speedtouch όχι δεν υποστηρίζει adsl 2 +.Έχει μέγιστο τα 8 mbps.

Άν έχεις περασμένο όμως ένα update (speedtouch 530v6) - βγήκε πρίν κανά 1μιση χρόνο τότε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## Bebis

Οτι πάει μέχρι 8 το ξέρω.
Το θέμα είναι, ενώ είναι συνδεδεμένο στην αναβαθμισμένη πλέον θύρα, αν θα συγχρονίσει.

----------


## jog

> Οτι πάει μέχρι 8 το ξέρω.
> Το θέμα είναι, ενώ είναι συνδεδεμένο στην αναβαθμισμένη πλέον θύρα, αν θα συγχρονίσει.


Άν έχεις κάνει την αναβάθμιση και πλέον είναι το 530v6 τότε θα συγχρονίσεις κανονικά.

Αλλιώς θα περιοριστεί σε adsl συγχρονισμό (8 mbps μέγιστο)  :Wink:

----------


## asfalis

> Το απλό speedtouch όχι δεν υποστηρίζει adsl 2 +.Έχει μέγιστο τα 8 mbps.
> 
> Άν έχεις περασμένο όμως ένα update (speedtouch 530v6) - βγήκε πρίν κανά 1μιση χρόνο τότε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα



Ισχύει το ίδιο _(upgrade δηλ. για version6)_  και sτο 530i;
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορείς; Thnx!

----------


## jog

> Ισχύει το ίδιο _(upgrade δηλ. για version6)_  και sτο 530i;
> Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορείς; Thnx!



Φυσικά  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## asfalis

> Φυσικά


κάποιο link ή κάποια προσωπική οδηγία για το συγκεκριμένο upgrade?

----------


## jog

> κάποιο link ή κάποια προσωπική οδηγία για το συγκεκριμένο upgrade?


Επειδή το συγκεκριμένο update έχει εδώ και 1μισι χρόνο που βγήκε είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν το έχεις εγκαταστήσει?Δες στο web interface του router για την έκδοση που φοράς πρώτα.

Πάμε καλύτερα pm ή συνεχίζουμε στο αρμόδιο thread για τα speedtouch  :Smile: 

 :Wink: 

Σόρι για το οφ τόπικ  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Τι παραπάνω θέλεις δηλαδή;


για 24 δεν πληρωσε??

αυτο το attenuation τι ειναι και που το βρίσκω στο pc μου?

*edit * 
αυτα βρηκα στο router

noise margin upstream: 11 db
output power downstream: 22 db 
attenuation upstream: 16 db

αρα βαση του υπολογισμού απο την πρωτη σελιδα θα έπρεπε να ειχα 19,5

----------


## Theodore41

> για 24 δεν πληρωσε??
> 
> αυτο το attenuation τι ειναι και που το βρίσκω στο pc μου?
> 
> *edit * 
> αυτα βρηκα στο router
> 
> noise margin upstream: 11 db
> output power downstream: 22 db 
> ...



 Σε παρακαλω. Αυτα πως τα βρηκες; Τι πρεπει να κανω για να δω κι εγω τα δικα μου;

----------


## Iannis

> Σε παρακαλω. Αυτα πως τα βρηκες; Τι πρεπει να κανω για να δω κι εγω τα δικα μου;


ειχε και αλλα
noise margin downstream: 9 db
output power upstream: 11 db 
attenuation downstream: 34 db

Απο το router 
Το Zyxel εχει καπου στο menu επιλογη "diagnostics"
Παταγα διαφορα κουμπια και καπου τα εβγαλε  :One thumb up: 

*Αν και ειχα απο τους πρωτους dsl δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτε με το θεμα και δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω

----------


## leon156

Εγω απο τη μερια μου παιδες ως παλαιος conexxακιας αιτηθηκα αναβαημιση απο 4 σε 8 την τριτη το μεσημερι.
πεμπτη βραδυ στις 12 συγχρονιζα στα 8192. 
μεχρι τωρα μπορω να πω οτι ολα ειναι καλα. τεστ ταχυτητας δεν εχω κανει αλλα απο torrent κατεβαζα μεχρι 780 
οπου υπηρχαν seeders. στην αρχη ειχα μονο 3 αποσυνδεσεις αλλα μπορει να φταιει και μια αλλαγη μπου ειχα κανει στο modem - ειχα βαλει προσωρινα το 530v6 - οταν ξαναβαλα το zyxel παει τρενο.

παντως να σημειωσω οτι ειναι η 2η φορα που σε αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας , η αλλαγη αυτης γινεται το βραδυ 
11 με 12 σημαδι του οτι κατι κινειται - τουλαχιστον - στον οργανισμο.

παντως μ επιασε και μια μελαγχολια αναπολωντας τις εποχες  -audiogalaxy , napster - που αφηνα το pc να κατεβαζει ολα το βραδυ kamia 15aria τραγοθδια ολα κι ολα.
κλεινοντας να πω οτι ο οτε εχει πλεον ανταμειψει την επιμονη μου σ αυτον  .

----------


## Theodore41

Mια παρατηρηση και μια ερωτηση.
 Το μοδεμ, γραφει απ εξω, 530. Μεσα ομως, γραφει 510. Τι γινεται αραγε;
 Βρηκα το κουμπι στατιστικς, αλλα δεν βγαζει αυτα που γραφεις. Κατι αλλα αλαμπουρνεζικα γραφει.

----------


## kourkos

Καλησπέρα σας.

Δεν ξέρω αλλά εδώ και λίγες ώρες η σύνδεση από 8αρα σε 24αρα πάει τζετ .

Πιάνω 22+ Βέροια και από κατέβασμα μέσο όρο 2+mb .

Βρε μπα και αρωστησαν εκεί στον ΟΤΕ ;  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Απορώ γιατί έκανα αλλαγή σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 14:00 και στις 20:00 ήμουν κομπλέ 

Χμμμμ βρε μπας και συμμορφωθήκανε ;  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 


Αλλά το κακό είναι ότι με έχει λιώσει στα ντισκονεκτ  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## yatrax

> Τα προβλήματα των ιδιόκτητων έχουν να κάνουν με την κακή ποιότητα των γραμμών.
> Την ευθύνη για την συντήρηση των γραμμών από το κέντρο έως τις πολυκατοικίες μας την έχει ο ΟΤΕ.


Δηλ. θες να πεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ σε μας που έχουμε connex περνά και καθαρίζει τα καλώδιά του και έτσι δεν έχουμε προβλήματα... ενώ σε εσάς που έχετε ιδιώτη πάροχο δεν συντηρεί τις γραμμές του και γι' αυτό έχετε προβλήματα;;;

Δηλ. ξεμπερδεύει τα καλώδια και λέει αυτά είναι οτέ συντήρησέ τα, αυτά τελλάς ρίξτους και λίγη σκουριά...
Το μόνο που μπορώ να δεχτώ είναι ότι δεν βιάζετε να εξυπηρετήσει τους ιδιώτες πάροχους σε βάρος των πελατών του... και καλά κάνει!!!

----------


## No-Name

Αν ο πάροχος δεν δηλωνει βλάβες για τους βρόχους του δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να μαντέψει ποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα

----------


## D_J_V

> για 24 δεν πληρωσε??
> 
> αυτο το attenuation τι ειναι και που το βρίσκω στο pc μου?
> 
> *edit * 
> αυτα βρηκα στο router
> 
> noise margin upstream: 11 db
> output power downstream: 22 db 
> ...


ΕΩΣ 24! Ε-Ω-Σ!!
Αν αυτός είναι 4km απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, ας αλλάξει σε 8άρα να γλυτώσει 3 ευρώ!!!

----------


## guzel

> ΕΩΣ 24! Ε-Ω-Σ!!
> Αν αυτός είναι 4km απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, ας αλλάξει σε 8άρα να γλυτώσει 3 ευρώ!!!


με 16 atten που ειναι τα 4km? :Thinking:

----------


## BigBlack

> με 16 atten που ειναι τα 4km?


Αν είδα καλά 16db έιναι το upstream. Downstream δε μας έδωσε...

........Auto merged post: BigBlack added 2 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........

[QUOTE=Iannis;1658035]ειχε και αλλα
noise margin downstream: 9 db
output power upstream: 11 db 
attenuation downstream: 34 db/QUOTE]

Τελικά νά και το downstream του ανθρώπου. Μάλλον λογική μου φαίνεται η ταχύτητα με αυτά τα δεδομένα. Κανένας πιο έμπειρος να μας πεί :Thinking:

----------


## pelopas1

πριν 3 λεπτα  στο alter βγηκε διαφημιση για το connex

αναφερει ολες τις ταχυτητες...και τα 24 mbps

λογικα την δευτερα το site θα αναβαθμηστει

----------


## yianniscan

Στο http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=275&hop=h αναφέρεται και η ταχύτητα των 24576/1024, πατώντας τον σύνδεσμο ADSL Προσβάσεις 1.

----------


## pelopas1

> Στο http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=275&hop=h αναφέρεται και η ταχύτητα των 24576/1024, πατώντας τον σύνδεσμο ADSL Προσβάσεις 1.


απο δευτερα εννοω για εδω

http://corporate.otenet.gr/otenet/ho...ndsl/ondslkit/

----------


## D_J_V

[quote=BigBlack;1658183]Αν είδα καλά 16db έιναι το upstream. Downstream δε μας έδωσε...

........Auto merged post: BigBlack added 2 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........




> ειχε και αλλα
> noise margin downstream: 9 db
> output power upstream: 11 db 
> attenuation downstream: 34 db/QUOTE]
> 
> Τελικά νά και το downstream του ανθρώπου. Μάλλον λογική μου φαίνεται η ταχύτητα με αυτά τα δεδομένα. Κανένας πιο έμπειρος να μας πεί


Yπάρχει ένας ρημαδo-wizard που πολλοί ΔΕΝ έχουν προσέξει...
http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

*34db=maximum 14Μbit !!!*

_Όλα τα αποτελέσματα είναι κατά προσέγγιση και ως θεωρητικά ισχύουν μόνο κάτω από ιδανικές συνθήκες, χωρίς διακυμάνσεις στον θόρυβο/παράσιτα ή παρεμβολές. 
Συνήθως η πραγματική ταχύτητα κλειδώματος είναι μικρότερη.
_
Αρα τα 11-12 ΛΟΓΙΚΑ είναι!!

----------


## Διονύσης

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αν δικαιολογείται το router μου να συγχρονίζει στα 12μβ ενώ η γραμμή είναι 24μβ (δεδομένου att 31d 14u, SNR 16.5d 30.6u, Output 17.8d 12.2u)??????? :Sad:

----------


## no_logo

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αν δικαιολογείται το router μου να συγχρονίζει στα 12μβ ενώ η γραμμή είναι 24μβ (δεδομένου att 31d 14u, SNR 16.5d 30.6u, Output 17.8d 12.2u)???????


για διάβασε αυτό εδώ το άρθρο 

FAQ: Γιατί δεν πιάνω 24 Mbps?

----------


## BigBlack

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αν δικαιολογείται το router μου να συγχρονίζει στα 12μβ ενώ η γραμμή είναι 24μβ (δεδομένου att 31d 14u, SNR 16.5d 30.6u, Output 17.8d 12.2u)???????



Κοιτα τον Wizard
www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

Είσαι λίγο χαμηλά...  Κοίτα οπωσδήποτε και το link που σου δίνει παραπάνω ο φίλος no_logo..

----------


## Διονύσης

Επομένως η πιθανότητα του αποκάτω γείτονα να μου δημιουργεί σημαντικές παρεμβολές, θεωρείται μάλλον απίθανη....

----------


## BigBlack

> Επομένως η πιθανότητα του αποκάτω γείτονα να μου δημιουργεί σημαντικές παρεμβολές, θεωρείται μάλλον απίθανη....


Μπορεί και το USR να επιλέγει να συγχρονίσει χαμηλότερα προκειμένου να έχεις το καλό S/N που σου δίνει. Δες αν ρυθμίζεται (να ανταλλάξεις δηλαδή S/N με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα)

----------


## alfagamma

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αν δικαιολογείται το router μου να συγχρονίζει στα 12μβ ενώ η γραμμή είναι 24μβ (δεδομένου att 31d 14u, SNR 16.5d 30.6u, Output 17.8d 12.2u)???????


Εμενα φιλε μου στην αρχη (μια δυο μερες ) συγχρονιζε στα 10 με 11,8, δεν εδωσα σημασια απλα ρωτησα στον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν οτι κλειδωσαν την γραμμη μου στα 16 για να μην εχω προβλημα.
Τωρα ομως βλεπω μια σταδιακη αυξηση... 12,8-13,8 και σημερα ειναι στα 14,5+.
απο οτι καταλαβα θελει υπομονη και χρονο ωστε να δουμε που τελικα θα συγχρονίζει.

----------


## Chris_Nik

Εκαναν καμια ενεργια απο τον ΟΤΕ????

----------


## moumias

Καλημερα και απο μενα. Για λυση αναγκης μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιοησουμε ενα σαντζεμακι 800αρι σε 4αρα;

----------


## cynic

Μολις με πηραν απο τον ΟΤΕ, μετα απο βλαβη που ειχα δωσει την Πεμπτη.Της ειπα οτι το usr9106 δεν συνχρονιζει καθολου, ενω την Τεταρτη δουλευε στα 9/1. Τωρα ειμαι με δανεικο airties φιλου το οποιο συνχρονιζει στα 13.5/1. Μου ειπε να περιμενω το δικο τους ρουτερ την Πεμπτη, και οτι η γραμμη μου μπορει να πιασει max 13.5.Oταν της ειπα οτι με το usr9106 ειχα attenuation 5.5/7 και με το airties εχει ανεβει στα 20/9 δεν μου απαντησε κατι συγκεκριμενο...Moυ ειπε απλα οτι μπορω να τους ζητησω να με κλειδωσουν στα 8. Οτι να ναι δηλαδη.Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αλλαξε το attenuation απο το usr στο airties.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εκαναν κατι απο τον οτε στη γραμμη ,λογω της βλαβης που εδωσα? Και παλι ομως με attenuation 20 δε θα πρεπε να πηγαινει παραπανω απο 13? Kαλα δεν σχολιαζω καθολου, το οτι απο την Πεμπτη εχω παρει 4 φορες στο 121 και παντα ελεγαν θα σας παρει τεχνικος.Και με πηρε σημερα η κοπελα, που φυσικα εβλεπε οτι ειμαι online (μου το ειπε κι ολας) για να με ρωτησει αν το προβλημα συνεχιζει...Στην ουσια δηλαδη αφου το ελυσα μονος μου θυμηθηκαν να παρουν.Τι συμπτωση...

----------


## spartacus

> Αν ο πάροχος δεν δηλωνει βλάβες για τους βρόχους του δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να μαντέψει ποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα


Ναιιιιιιιιι πωωωωως!! ειδαμε την αντιμετώπιση του οτε στις βλάβες που δηλώνουν οι εναλλακτικοί!!

----------


## alfagamma

> Εκαναν καμια ενεργια απο τον ΟΤΕ????


Δεν νομιζω, εγω απλα τους πηρα για να μαθω το τι και πως, ετσι εμαθα για το κλειδωμα στα 16...
αλλα οπως ειπα παραπανω η γραμμη βελτιωνετε καθε μερα :Smile: ...ελπιζω μονο να μην γινει ανσανσερ και ανεβοκατεβαινει :Whistle:

----------


## Chris_Nik

Ωραια.... Αντε και στα 20..... :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## guzel

> Μολις με πηραν απο τον ΟΤΕ, μετα απο βλαβη που ειχα δωσει την Πεμπτη.Της ειπα οτι το usr9106 δεν συνχρονιζει καθολου, ενω την Τεταρτη δουλευε στα 9/1. Τωρα ειμαι με δανεικο airties φιλου το οποιο συνχρονιζει στα 13.5/1. Μου ειπε να περιμενω το δικο τους ρουτερ την Πεμπτη, και οτι η γραμμη μου μπορει να πιασει max 13.5.Oταν της ειπα οτι με το usr9106 ειχα attenuation 5.5/7 και με το airties εχει ανεβει στα 20/9 δεν μου απαντησε κατι συγκεκριμενο...Moυ ειπε απλα οτι μπορω να τους ζητησω να με κλειδωσουν στα 8. Οτι να ναι δηλαδη.Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αλλαξε το attenuation απο το usr στο airties.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εκαναν κατι απο τον οτε στη γραμμη ,λογω της βλαβης που εδωσα? Και παλι ομως με attenuation 20 δε θα πρεπε να πηγαινει παραπανω απο 13? Kαλα δεν σχολιαζω καθολου, το οτι απο την Πεμπτη εχω παρει 4 φορες στο 121 και παντα ελεγαν θα σας παρει τεχνικος.Και με πηρε σημερα η κοπελα, που φυσικα εβλεπε οτι ειμαι online (μου το ειπε κι ολας) για να με ρωτησει αν το προβλημα συνεχιζει...Στην ουσια δηλαδη αφου το ελυσα μονος μου θυμηθηκαν να παρουν.Τι συμπτωση...


παλι καλα αφου σε πηραν μετα απο τοσες ημερες  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> παλι καλα αφου σε πηραν μετα απο τοσες ημερες


Παντα με τον καλο τον λογο για τον ΟΤΕ, φιλε ομορφε :Razz: ...
σημασια δεν εχει ποσοι αναβαθμιστηκαν ακομη και αυθημερον
(λεμε τωρα) αλλά οι λιγοι ατυχοι ... :Wall:

----------


## BigBlack

> Καλημερα και απο μενα. Για λυση αναγκης μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιοησουμε ενα σαντζεμακι 800αρι σε 4αρα;


Νομίζω πως ναι. Πιθανόν βέβαια να μη σου συγχρονίσει στα 4 αλλά κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα δουλέψει...

Από το manual:
﻿ADSL interface 		 
Transmission code 	DMT 	 
Standards supported 	T1.413 Issue 2 (for SAGEM F@stTM 800 only) 	 
	G.992.1 (G.DMT) 	 
	G.992.2 (G.Lite) 	 
	G.Handshake (Multimode) 	 
	U-R2 (Deutsche Telecom) 	 
Maximum upstream rate 	896 kbit/s 	 
Maximum downstream rate 	8160 kbit/s 	 
Latency 	Simple latency (fast or Interleaved)

----------


## Strogg

Καλημέρα,

είμαι απο Αγιο Δημήτριο, απο τις 19 του μήνα που έκανα αίτηση για 24 αναβάθμιση απο 1, τίποτα ως σήμερα.......ΥΠάρχουν κι άλλοι μη-αναβαθμισμένοι στις γύρω περιοχές?

----------


## cynic

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μου εξηγησε γιατι ανεβηκε ετσι το attenuation απο 5 σε 20.Μου απαντησε αν θελω να με κλειδωσουν λεει στα 8. Φασολια εφαγα που λενε  :Smile:

----------


## adolf

Εγώ πάντως θιεωρώ πως η δικιά μου 24άρα ειναι μιά χαρά -Τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής- για αργότερα ΜΟΝΟΝ ο ΟΤΕ & η Οτενετ ξερουν.

*Κατεβάζει με μέτρηση του DuMeter απο 1.8mB/sec minimum εως 2.30mB/sec Maximum.*

----------


## Minotavrs

> Εγώ πάντως θιεωρώ πως η δικιά μου 24άρα ειναι μιά χαρά -Τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής- για αργότερα ΜΟΝΟΝ ο ΟΤΕ & η Οτενετ ξερουν.
> 
> *Κατεβάζει με μέτρηση του DuMeter απο 1.8mB/sec minimum εως 2.30mB/sec Maximum.*



Moνο  μια χαρα Πεταει το μηχανημα σου...  :Razz:

----------


## adolf

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> είμαι απο Αγιο Δημήτριο, απο τις 19 του μήνα που έκανα αίτηση για 24 αναβάθμιση απο 1, τίποτα ως σήμερα.......ΥΠάρχουν κι άλλοι μη-αναβαθμισμένοι στις γύρω περιοχές?


Πιστευω πως ΔΕΝ θα εισαι και ο μοναδικός & μπορώ να στο τεκμηριώσω αν κρίνω απο τα δικά μου.
Ζήτησα η 8αρα μου να γίνει 24άρα στις 19/12 το πρωί στο 134.Το ίδιο βραδυ αφου μου κόπηκε το ΝΕΤ για λίγα δεύτερα (καμμιά 10-15) οταν επανήλθε ειχαν αλλάξει οι μετρήσεις στον Ρουτερ αλλά οι ταχύτητα ήταν ΠΑΝΤΑ οπως πριν δλδή 8άρα.
Αυτό κράτησε μεχρι & χθες οπότε και ήρθε στα ίσα του.
Εννοείται πως το ειχα δώσει & βλάβη στο 121.
Πάντως με ολον αυτόν τον ΟΓΚΟ δουλειάς που εχει πέσει μέρες που ειναι στους ΟΤΕΤΖΗΔΕΣ ουτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο τους.
Τρεχουν & ΔΕΝ φτάνουν.
Υ.Γ. Δώστο σαν βλάβη αν δεν το εχεις κάνει ήδη.

----------


## Strogg

> [U]Υ.Γ. Δώστο σαν βλάβη αν δεν το εχεις κάνει ήδη.


Eυχαριστώ για την απάντηση....το έδωσαν σαν βλάβη στο 121 και είπαν πως δεν μπορούν να το δεχτούν καθώς ακόμα εκκρεμεί η αίτηση....πήρα 1242 τα ίδια....τώρα προσπαθώ να μιλήσω με το 134 αλλά γίνεται χαμός και πέφτει η γραμμή τους!

Απλά βλέπω πολλούς που έχουν αναβάθμιση μέσα σε λίγες ώρες και απορώ!  :Thinking:

----------


## moumias

Ευχαριστω πολυ BigBlack :Smile:

----------


## adolf

> Eυχαριστώ για την απάντηση....το έδωσαν σαν βλάβη στο 121 και είπαν πως δεν μπορούν να το δεχτούν καθώς ακόμα εκκρεμεί η αίτηση....πήρα 1242 τα ίδια....τώρα προσπαθώ να μιλήσω με το 134 αλλά γίνεται χαμός και πέφτει η γραμμή τους!
> 
> Απλά βλέπω πολλούς που έχουν αναβάθμιση μέσα σε λίγες ώρες και απορώ!


Μα και εγώ μεχρι χθες απορούσα που κάποιοι απο την 1η μερα ήταν ΟΚ με ΟΛΑ και εγώ ΟΧΙ αλλά βλέπεις που το λες και εσύ : καλά καλά ΔΕΝ μπορείς να μιλήσεις με το 134 διότι πεφτει η γραμμή.
Ο ΟΤΕ με αυτήν την κίνηση τους έκανε ΡΟΥΑ ΜΑΤ μαλλον και η μισή Ελλάδα τρέχει να αναβαθμίσει & η υπόλοιπη σκεφτεται να αλλάξει πάροχο.
Δυστυχώς πέσαμε & πάνω στις αργίες των εορτών οπότε καταλαβαίνεις.
Πάντως σου ευχομαι καλή τύχη.Και *γρήγορα* αναβαθμισμένος.

----------


## Strogg

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Adolf!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Διονύσης

Τελικά σήμερα δήλωσα βλάβη για δεύτερη φορά. Ζήτησα να ελεγχθεί η γραμμή μου απ'άκρη σ'άκρη. Θυμίζω οτι στην πρώτη δήλωση βλάβης (με νέα γραμμή 24μβ και συγχρονισμό μόνο στα 12μβ) οι τεχνικοί περιορίστηκαν σ'ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα δίχως να ελέγξουν επισταμένα το πρόβλημα (είπαν ότι φταίει η απόσταση χωρίς να ανατράξουν σε άλλους ελέγχους). Τώρα με την 8άρα που τελικά με αναβάθμισαν, πιάνω το 80% (τόσο στο down όσο και στο up). H 4mb που είχα πριν φαίνεται ότι δούλευε ρολόι....

----------


## kyriakos7

στο 134 μπορουν να σου πουν ποσο μπορει να σηκωσει η γραμμη σου ?

----------


## agent_sumo

Καλημερα και καλες γιορτες προς ολους.
θα ηθελα και γω τη βοηθεια σας σχετικα με μια αναβθαμιση που εχω κανει.Ημουνα Οτενετ OndslKit 1ΜΒ και το γυρισα σε connx  4μβ.
Η αλλαγη σε connx ολα οκ εγινε σε μια μερα 18/12 αιτηση- 19/12 αλλαγη!

Απο τις 19/12 στο web selfcare οτενετ με εχει s4 δλδ 4ΜΒ αλλα εγω πιανω ακομα 1ΜΒ.
Εχω προς το παρον το sagem 840(isdn)  που ειχα μεχρι να μου φερουν καινουριο ρουτερ στις 27/12.
Το ερωτημα ειναι: μπορω να πιασω 4Μβ με το μοδεμ μου??/(ειναι στο pppoA VCMUX, adsl stansrd G.DMT)και αν ναι και απλα δεν με εχουν αναβαθμισει πληρωνω κανονικα στη νεα τιμη?(που ειναι περιπου 6 Ε παραπανω το μηνα)

Ευχαριστω για οποια βοηθεια/συμβουλη

Υ.Γ  1.H διαφορα που εχω παρατηρησει απο τη μερα που με πηγαν S4 ειναι οτι η ταχυτητα απο που επαιζε 95-100 kb/sec τωρα παιζει 105-115kb/sec  :Thinking: 

2. Εχω κανει 30 reset στο μοδεμ οποτε δεν τιθεται θεμα για αυτο :Razz:

----------


## nickdim

Σε περίπτωση που αναβαθμίσω το conn-x από 768 (1024) σε 2048, δικαιούμαι κάποιο δώρο; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimko66

Καλή σας μέρα, 

Σήμερα ξύπνησα αναθαθμισμένος στα 8 από τα 2 που είχα πριν με αίτηση που έκανα την Τρίτη. Χθες το βράδυ πέρασα και το update στο speedtouch 585iV6 (χαμπάρι δεν είχα πάρει και είχα μείνει στην αρχική έκδοση, αλλά εδω μέσα τις τελευταίες μέρες... ξεστραβώθηκα). Μένω στα Μελίσσια και το εργαλείο της Forthnet με βγάζει στα dslam της Πεντέλης. Με τα στατιστικά που σας παραθέτω όσες μετρήσεις ταχύτητας έκανα δεν με βάζουν πάνω από 3200 download και γώρα στα 200 upload. Μπορεί κάποιος αν έχει την καλοσύνη να μου πει αν είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί δεν είναι και ο πλέον σχετικός. 

Ευχαριστώ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DSL Type: G.992.5 annex B 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 381 / 8.191 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 44,26 / 39,70 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 9,5 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 18,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 25,5 / 22,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 3 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 49 / 1

----------


## ownagE_

> Καλή σας μέρα, 
> 
> Σήμερα ξύπνησα αναθαθμισμένος στα 8 από τα 2 που είχα πριν με αίτηση που έκανα την Τρίτη. Χθες το βράδυ πέρασα και το update στο speedtouch 585iV6 (χαμπάρι δεν είχα πάρει και είχα μείνει στην αρχική έκδοση, αλλά εδω μέσα τις τελευταίες μέρες... ξεστραβώθηκα). Μένω στα Μελίσσια και το εργαλείο της Forthnet με βγάζει στα dslam της Πεντέλης. Με τα στατιστικά που σας παραθέτω όσες μετρήσεις ταχύτητας έκανα δεν με βάζουν πάνω από 3200 download και γώρα στα 200 upload. Μπορεί κάποιος αν έχει την καλοσύνη να μου πει αν είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί δεν είναι και ο πλέον σχετικός. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Η γραμμη σου ειναι ενταξει.
Δεν σου εχουν φτιαξει το account απο την ΟΤΕnet ακομα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα.
Υπομονη  :Razz:

----------


## dimko66

Καλή σας μέρα, 
Σήμερα ξύπνησα αναθαθμισμένος στα 8 από τα 2 που είχα πριν με αίτηση που έκανα την Τρίτη. Χθες το βράδυ πέρασα και το update στο speedtouch 585iV6 (χαμπάρι δεν είχα πάρει και είχα μείνει στην αρχική έκδοση, αλλά εδω μέσα τις τελευταίες μέρες... ξεστραβώθηκα). Μένω στα Μελίσσια και το εργαλείο της Forthnet με βγάζει στα dslam της Πεντέλης. Με τα στατιστικά που σας παραθέτω όσες μετρήσεις ταχύτητας έκανα δεν με βάζουν πάνω από 3200 download και γώρα στα 200 upload. Με download manager κατεβάζω πλέον στα 800 από 200 και στα torrents (δεν ξέρω αν εμπορώ να κρίνω από εκεί βέβαια) είμαι περίπου στα ίδια. Μπορεί κάποιος αν έχει την καλοσύνη να μου πει αν είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί δεν είναι και ο πλέον σχετικός. 

Ευχαριστώ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DSL Type: G.992.5 annex B 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 381 / 8.191 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 44,26 / 39,70 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 9,5 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 18,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 25,5 / 22,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 3 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 49 / 1[/QUOTE]

........Auto merged post: dimko66 added 4 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........

Καλά στα περί υπομονής έχεις δίκιο. Εδώ την Τρίτη που έκανα την αίτηση και μου είπαν 5-7 μέρες δεν είχα πρόβλημα και βλέποντας στο forum άλλους να ενργοποιούνται σε λίγες ώρες ένιωσα σαν τον Βασιλάκη Καϊλα :Sorry: . Πάντως στο myotenet με έχουν ενεργοποιημένο (από τις 19/12) σε S5. Εχουν και άλλη δουλειά να κάνουν πέρα από αυτό; :Thinking:

----------


## kyriakos7

εγω την αιτηση την εκανα παρασκευη. λογικα μεσα στη βδομαδα.
καλα και εγω τα ιδια φιλε dimko66, οταν βλεπω να λενε το βραδυ μου ειχαν αναβαθμισει την ταχυτητα τρελαινομαι, αντε να δουμε  :Smile:

----------


## pelopas1

kyriakos7

σου ευχομαι να μην παθεις κανενα εγγεφαλικο...οπως επαθα εγω με την μη αναβαθμιση στην περιοχη μου

----------


## kyriakos7

> kyriakos7
> 
> σου ευχομαι να μην παθεις κανενα εγγεφαλικο...οπως επαθα εγω με την μη αναβαθμιση στην περιοχη μου


δε καταλαβα. δεν εχεις στην περιοχη σου 24 ?

----------


## BigBlack

> Καλημερα και καλες γιορτες προς ολους.
> θα ηθελα και γω τη βοηθεια σας σχετικα με μια αναβθαμιση που εχω κανει.Ημουνα Οτενετ OndslKit 1ΜΒ και το γυρισα σε connx  4μβ.
> Η αλλαγη σε connx ολα οκ εγινε σε μια μερα 18/12 αιτηση- 19/12 αλλαγη!
> 
> Απο τις 19/12 στο web selfcare οτενετ με εχει s4 δλδ 4ΜΒ αλλα εγω πιανω ακομα 1ΜΒ.
> Εχω προς το παρον το sagem 840(isdn)  που ειχα μεχρι να μου φερουν καινουριο ρουτερ στις 27/12.
> Το ερωτημα ειναι: μπορω να πιασω 4Μβ με το μοδεμ μου??/(ειναι στο pppoA VCMUX, adsl stansrd G.DMT)και αν ναι και απλα δεν με εχουν αναβαθμισει πληρωνω κανονικα στη νεα τιμη?(που ειναι περιπου 6 Ε παραπανω το μηνα)
> 
> Ευχαριστω για οποια βοηθεια/συμβουλη
> ...


Από το manual του μόντεμ σου:
﻿
Maximum upstream rate 896 kbit/s
Maximum downstream rate 8160 kbit/s

Όταν σε αναβαθμίσουν και από internet feed θα σε χρεώσουν κανονικά. Όμως παίζει και να σε χρεώσουν 2-3 ευρά παραπάνω για 10-15 μέρες, δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο μεγάλο το πρόβλημα :Cool: 

Καλές γιορτές :Very Happy:

----------


## makdimnik

Γειά σας φίλοι και καλές γιορτές. 

Είδα σήμερα κι εγώ (Πάτρα) κατά τις 1 το μεσημεράκι να αποσυνδέομαι από το internet και μετά από δύο λεπτά να συνδέομαι στα 7.9 Mbit/sec (αίτηση προ 4ημέρου από 768 για 24). Βέβαι έχω ακόμα το usb modem της 768 γραμμής. Ενώ όμως το upload ανέβηκε το download όπως πρίν

23/12/2007 13:38:38
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 334.49Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 648.57kb/s 
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιμένω από Δευτέρα καθώς και το νέο modem! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους...

Υ.Γ Ενώ το attenuation βελτιώθηκε κατά 2 (από 27.5 σε 25.5) το margin έπεσε στο μισό (από 30 σε 16)

----------


## agent_sumo

thanx bigblack.Αρα περιμενω αναβαθμιση του internet feed..που λογικα θα την καταλαβω με αποσυνδεση και μετα θα συνδεθει στα 4ΜΒ..Τα 2-3-6 Ευρα δε με νοιαζουν αλλα το να σε γυρνανε στην οτενετ σε S4(κατασταση ενεργοποιημενη) και η γραμμη να ειναι ακομα 1ΜΒ και να ακους εδω μεσα για αναβαθμισεις σε 3-4 ωρες ειναι εκνευριστικο :Mad:

----------


## echobox

Τελικά σήμερα μετα απο 5 μέρες με αναβάθμισαν απο 2 στα 4! :Razz:  Βλέπω όμως να έχουν αλλάξει τα στατιστικά της γραμμης μου....
Modulation:	G.992.5 Annex A
*Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	256 / 4.092
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	6,5 / 5,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 21,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	32,0 / 21,0*

Ειναι καλό αυτο?Δοκίμασα να κατεβασω κατι απο rapidshare και η μεγιστη ταχυτητα ειναι 415... :Thinking:  Ακομη κατεβηκε το attenuation!


anebhke kai to ping mou....ma ti symbainei?

----------


## pelopas1

> δε καταλαβα. δεν εχεις στην περιοχη σου 24 ?


το καναμε προχτες απο το 121

τα εχω γραψει και εδω στο post

το εβαλε το παλικαρι πρωτα στα 24, επειτα στα 16 και τελος στα 8

το κουμπακι του dsl αναβοσβυνε συνεχεια, αρα σημαινει προφανως μη συγχρονισμος

ασχετος που λεγανε οτι η γραμμη μου συκωνει μεχρι τα 16 mbps

τλικα το γυρισα παλι στα 8....και θα δω αμεσως μετα τις γιορτες, στο εαν εχει αναβαθμιστει το dslam τις περιοχης μου

το περιεργο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι στο τηλεφωνο, ειπανε στον διευθυντη του αμαρουσιου οτι στα 24 mbps το κυκλωμα ειναι κλειστο  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## kyriakos7

δε ξερω τι να πω, θα δουμε απο την αλλη βδομαδα τι παιζει και σε μενα.
αμα κατεβει λιγο το αττ μου, θα ειναι καλα. και με ενα 10-12 καλα θα ειμαι, αρκει να κατεβαζω και αναλογα.

----------


## BigBlack

> thanx bigblack.Αρα περιμενω αναβαθμιση του internet feed..που λογικα θα την καταλαβω με αποσυνδεση και μετα θα συνδεθει στα 4ΜΒ..Τα 2-3-6 Ευρα δε με νοιαζουν αλλα το να σε γυρνανε στην οτενετ σε S4(κατασταση ενεργοποιημενη) και η γραμμη να ειναι ακομα 1ΜΒ και να ακους εδω μεσα για αναβαθμισεις σε 3-4 ωρες ειναι εκνευριστικο


Η γραμμή σου φίλε agent_sumo είναι ήδη 4άρα, γι'αυτό και το καλύτερο download (115 = φουλ 1Μbps). Λογικά πριν έρθει το ρούτερ θα είσαι πληρως ενεργοποιημένος, λίγη υπομονή. Δεν το περίμενε κανείς εξάλλου να ενεργοποιηθεί τοσος κόσμος, τόσο γρήγορα. Περάσαμε σε άλλη εποχή!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Aggelos13

καλησπερα και χρονια σας πολλα!!

διαβασα οτι ο οτε κατεβαζει τις τιμες για το ιντερνετ και ετσι ενδιαφερθηκα να προβω σε καποια αναβαθμιση...εχο otenet ondsl kit στα 768 και σκεφτομαι να το αναβαθμίσω στα 4Mbps  η στα 8 Mbps... εχω ομως μερικα ερωτήματα.. με ποιον τροπο θα μπορεσω να κανω την αναβάθμιση? ακουσα κατι για το 134 του οτε..ισχυει αυτο? επισης μπορω να παω και στο κατάστημα του γερμανου απο το οποιο ειχα προμηθευτει το πακετο του ιντερνετ πριν εναμισι χρονο και να τους πω να βαλουν τις διαδικασιες για αναβαθμιση?  με πιον αλλον τροπο θα μπορουσα να το κανω και τι χρειαζομαι βεβαια για αυτο..?

ευχαριστω πολυ :Smile:

----------


## BigBlack

> καλησπερα και χρονια σας πολλα!!
> 
> διαβασα οτι ο οτε κατεβαζει τις τιμες για το ιντερνετ και ετσι ενδιαφερθηκα να προβω σε καποια αναβαθμιση...εχο otenet ondsl kit στα 768 και σκεφτομαι να το αναβαθμίσω στα 4Mbps  η στα 8 Mbps... εχω ομως μερικα ερωτήματα.. με ποιον τροπο θα μπορεσω να κανω την αναβάθμιση? ακουσα κατι για το 134 του οτε..ισχυει αυτο? επισης μπορω να παω και στο κατάστημα του γερμανου απο το οποιο ειχα προμηθευτει το πακετο του ιντερνετ πριν εναμισι χρονο και να τους πω να βαλουν τις διαδικασιες για αναβαθμιση?  με πιον αλλον τροπο θα μπορουσα να το κανω και τι χρειαζομαι βεβαια για αυτο..?
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ


Το 134 είναι ο ταχύτερος τρόπος. Δικαιούσαι και ασύρματο ρούτερ. Πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να στείλεις ένα φαξ με τα στοιχεία σου και την αίτηση, θα σου πουν στο 134. Καλές γιορτές. :Very Happy:

----------


## agent_sumo

> καλησπερα και χρονια σας πολλα!!
> 
> διαβασα οτι ο οτε κατεβαζει τις τιμες για το ιντερνετ και ετσι ενδιαφερθηκα να προβω σε καποια αναβαθμιση...εχο otenet ondsl kit στα 768 και σκεφτομαι να το αναβαθμίσω στα 4Mbps  η στα 8 Mbps... εχω ομως μερικα ερωτήματα.. με ποιον τροπο θα μπορεσω να κανω την αναβάθμιση? ακουσα κατι για το 134 του οτε..ισχυει αυτο? επισης μπορω να παω και στο κατάστημα του γερμανου απο το οποιο ειχα προμηθευτει το πακετο του ιντερνετ πριν εναμισι χρονο και να τους πω να βαλουν τις διαδικασιες για αναβαθμιση?  με πιον αλλον τροπο θα μπορουσα να το κανω και τι χρειαζομαι βεβαια για αυτο..?
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ


Εγω ακριβως ιδια συνδεση ειχα φιλε πηρα το 134 τους ζητησα να με αλλαξουν σε connx προγραμμα μου εστειλαν ενα fax για να το συμπληρωσω οτι τους εξουσιοδοτω να κανουν την αλλαγη αυτοι , εκανα αιτηση για αναβαθμιση σε 4ΜΒ (με δωρο ασυρματο ρουτερ) και τωρα απλα περιμενω να πιασω τα  :Rant:  4ΜΒ  :Cool:

----------


## ownagE_

> Καλά στα περί υπομονής έχεις δίκιο. Εδώ την Τρίτη που έκανα την αίτηση και μου είπαν 5-7 μέρες δεν είχα πρόβλημα και βλέποντας στο forum άλλους να ενργοποιούνται σε λίγες ώρες ένιωσα σαν τον Βασιλάκη Καϊλα. Πάντως στο myotenet με έχουν ενεργοποιημένο (από τις 19/12) σε S5. Εχουν και άλλη δουλειά να κάνουν πέρα από αυτό;



Οχι.
Για κανε ενα restart το router.

----------


## Aggelos13

> Εγω ακριβως ιδια συνδεση ειχα φιλε πηρα το 134 τους ζητησα να με αλλαξουν σε connx προγραμμα μου εστειλαν ενα fax για να το συμπληρωσω οτι τους εξουσιοδοτω να κανουν την αλλαγη αυτοι , εκανα αιτηση για αναβαθμιση σε 4ΜΒ (με δωρο ασυρματο ρουτερ) και τωρα απλα περιμενω να πιασω τα  4ΜΒ


χρειαζεται να κανω και εγω την αλλαγη απο οτενετ σε connx? η μπορω να συνεχισω στην οτενετ? απο οτι βλεπω οι τιμες  εχουν αλλαξει και στην οτενετ

----------


## manoulamou

Αλλαξαν οι τιμες και στις προσβασεις/πορτες/παγια
απο εκει και περα παιζεται αναλογως τι εχεις
OndslKit ή απλη συνδεση Otenet αοριστου;

----------


## Aggelos13

> Αλλαξαν οι τιμες και στις προσβασεις/πορτες/παγια
> απο εκει και περα παιζεται αναλογως τι εχεις
> OndslKit ή απλη συνδεση Otenet αοριστου;



OndslKit εχω :Wink:

----------


## nn555

Παιδία εγώ έχω 768/192 με 17 ευρώ, το έβαλα πριν 3 βδομάδες.
Τώρα θα πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για την αναβάθμιση σε 1024/256 
η θα την δώ αυτόματα στο PC μου.
Και αν ναί πότε?????  :Thinking:

----------


## Aggelos13

> Παιδία εγώ έχω 768/192 με 17 ευρώ, το έβαλα πριν 3 βδομάδες.
> Τώρα θα πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για την αναβάθμιση σε 1024/256 
> η θα την δώ αυτόματα στο PC μου.
> Και αν ναί πότε?????


συντομα θα γινει αυτο φιλε.. να υπολογιζεις μεσα στη βδομαδα πιθανοτατα

----------


## Iannis

Παιδες η Αχίλλειος πτερνα πλεον στον ΟΤΕ ειναι τα πάγια της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (PSTN - ISDN)
Εαν φυγουν αυτα η επιβίωση των εναλλακτικών θα ειναι δυσκολη

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕχμμμ γι αυτο υπαρχει παντα η καλη μας ΕΕΤΤ
που φροντιζει για το πορτοφολι (τους)... :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδες η Αχίλλειος πτερνα πλεον στον ΟΤΕ ειναι τα πάγια της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (PSTN - ISDN)
> Εαν φυγουν αυτα η επιβίωση των εναλλακτικών θα ειναι δυσκολη


Η πλάκα ξέρεις ποια είναι οτι σε κανέναν δεν μπορείς να έχεις απλά τηλέφωνο ώστε να σε πέρνουν για κάτω απο 27 ευρώ  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Η πλάκα ξέρεις ποια είναι οτι σε κανέναν δεν μπορείς να έχεις απλά τηλέφωνο ώστε να σε πέρνουν για κάτω απο 27 ευρώ


Δεν το ειχα σκεφτεί
Δικιο εχεις παλικάρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## echobox

Ρε παιδιά αναβαθμίστηκα στα 4 απο τα 2 που ημουν αλλα....έχω πιο αργό σερφαρισμα και τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ αλλαξανε προς το χειροτερο..
*Uptime:	0 days, 4:56:48
Modulation:	G.992.5 Annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	256 / 4.092
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	6,5 / 5,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 21,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	34,5 / 21,0*

Εγω νομίζω πως υποβαθμίστηκα τελικα...τι την ηθελα την αναβαθμιση :Thinking:

----------


## Giama

> Η πλάκα ξέρεις ποια είναι οτι σε κανέναν δεν μπορείς να έχεις απλά τηλέφωνο ώστε να σε πέρνουν για κάτω απο 27 ευρώ


Της Vodafone η λύση μετράει ως σταθερό τηλέφωνο; Αν ναι νομίζω ότι κι αυτή είναι φτηνή σχετικά, αλλά και πάλι δεν πέφτει κάτω από το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Aggelos13

να παρω στο 134 για την αναβαθμιση της συνδεσης η να παω στο καταστημα οτε της περιοχης εδω???

----------


## manoulamou

134!!! :Smile:

----------


## manuel

> Η πλάκα ξέρεις ποια είναι οτι σε κανέναν δεν μπορείς να έχεις απλά τηλέφωνο ώστε να σε πέρνουν για κάτω απο 27 ευρώ


2play soho. 24 ευρώ

Για όποιον δεν θέλει απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία

----------


## Strogg

> Της Vodafone η λύση μετράει ως σταθερό τηλέφωνο; Αν ναι νομίζω ότι κι αυτή είναι φτηνή σχετικά, αλλά και πάλι δεν πέφτει κάτω από το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ.


Αυτό της Vodafone "σταθερό" είναι εντελώς παραπλανητικό, γιατί είναι κινητό σε μορφή σταθερού τηλεφώνου! Γιατί αν ήταν τίμιοι, θα σου είχαν μια κινητή συσκευή να μπορει΄ς να πας στο μπαλκόνι σου ή όπου αλλού θες εντός του σπιτιού για να μιλάς.  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Aggelos13

> 134!!!


αν παω στο καταστημα απο το οποιο ειχα αγορασει το πακετο δενθα μπορεσουν να κανουν τις διαδικασιες αυτοι? εχει βαλθει ο αδερφος μου να θελει να παει στο καταστημα και εγω του λεω για το 134 :Worthy:  :Laughing:

----------


## jpan

> Παιδες η Αχίλλειος πτερνα πλεον στον ΟΤΕ ειναι τα πάγια της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (PSTN - ISDN)
> Εαν φυγουν αυτα η επιβίωση των εναλλακτικών θα ειναι δυσκολη


Οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ζούνε από εμάς που πληρώνουμε τα πάγια ΟΤΕ, τα οποία στην πραγματικότητα είναι πάγια ΕΕΤΤ και αφορούν τη συντήρηση του εθνικού τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου. Οπότε καλό θα είναι οι πελάτες των εναλλακτικών να δείχνουν περισσότερο σεβασμό σε εμάς που πληρώνουμε για να μπορούν και αυτοί να απολαμβάνουν φθηνές υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Iannis

> να παρω στο 134 για την αναβαθμιση της συνδεσης η να παω στο καταστημα οτε της περιοχης εδω???



134

σε 1,5 μερα εγινε η αναβάθμιση απο 8 στα 24  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> Οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ζούνε από εμάς που πληρώνουμε τα πάγια ΟΤΕ, τα οποία στην πραγματικότητα είναι πάγια ΕΕΤΤ και αφορούν τη συντήρηση του εθνικού τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου. Οπότε καλό θα είναι οι πελάτες των εναλλακτικών να δείχνουν περισσότερο σεβασμό σε εμάς που πληρώνουμε για να μπορούν και αυτοί να απολαμβάνουν φθηνές υπηρεσίες.


Αυτοί πληρώνουν πιο πολλά για τη συντήρηση.  :Wink:   :Whistle:  Α, και κόψε αυτό το υφάκι.  :Wink:

----------


## Bebis

Δείτε σας παρακαλώ αυτό και απαντήστε μου όσοι γνωρίζουν με σιγουριά.
http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.p...00#post1659600

----------


## bobo123

Modulation:	G.992.5 Annex B
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	858 / 8.518
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	20,0 / 32,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 8,5

εχω SpeedTouch 536(ι)v6 αυτά λέει τώρα το μεσημέρι έλεγε άλλα νούμερα Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps] 907 / 11706
τι γίνετε ξέρει κάποιος κάτι ?

----------


## alfagamma

> Αυτοί πληρώνουν πιο πολλά για τη συντήρηση.   Α, και κόψε αυτό το υφάκι.


Δηλαδη ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που πληρωνουν? αν εννοεις τους συνδρομητες των εναλλακτικων τοτε πρεπει να ξερεις οτι αυτοι πληρωνουν για *τις νεες υποδομες των εναλλακτικων* την στιγμη μαλιστα που ολοι *χρησημοποιουν το τωρινο δικτυο τουΟΤΕ*. Αν τωρα εσυ νομιζεις οτι πληρωνεις την συντηρηση του δικτυου θα στο πω απλα ... ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ :Smile:

----------


## Theodore41

Τελικα, βρηκα κι εγω αυτο που ζητουσα.
 Πειτε μου λοπον οι γνωριζοντες τι ψαρια πιανω.

 Output Power (dBm) up/down = 11 / 20  
      Attenuation (dB) up/down = 12 / 22  
      Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 28 / 14  

 Πως το βλεπετε; Να παω για 24, η θα βαραω ...αερα;

----------


## alfagamma

> Τελικα, βρηκα κι εγω αυτο που ζητουσα.
>  Πειτε μου λοπον οι γνωριζοντες τι ψαρια πιανω.
> 
>  Output Power (dBm) up/down = 11 / 20  
>       Attenuation (dB) up/down = 12 / 22  
>       Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 28 / 14  
> 
>  Πως το βλεπετε; Να παω για 24, η θα βαραω ...αερα;


Καλα φαινονται ... φυσιολογικα θα πιανεις καλα νουμερα

----------


## GeorgeNorth

Εχει κανενας αλλος υπαλληλικο ιντερνετ (αυτο με την εκπτωση!) ? Ισχυει για εργαζομενους και συνταξιουχους του ΟΤΕ

----------


## alcom

> 2play soho. 24 ευρώ
> 
> Για όποιον δεν θέλει απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία



Πολύ σωστά ομιλείς  :One thumb up: ..... άρα κάποιοι εδώ μέσα σαν να παραπληροφορούν μου φαίνεται.... και τους λένε και παλληκάρια κι από πάνω.... :Thumb down:

----------


## jpan

> Αυτοί πληρώνουν πιο πολλά για τη συντήρηση.   Α, και κόψε αυτό το υφάκι.


Συγνώμη αν σου έθιξα κάποιο συμφέρων σου, αλλά κάνεις πολύ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ. Οι εναλλακτικοί πουλάνε λιανική πάρα πολύ ακριβά σε σχέση με τη χονδρική που αγοράζουν. Επενδύουν ελάχιστα ίδια κεφάλαια και τραβάνε κοινοτικούς πόρους. Σου αρέσει ή όχι, στην πλάτη αυτών και μόνο που πληρώνουν πάγια ΟΤΕ, οι εναλλακτικοί τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια.

----------


## freeman

την ανθοδέσμη για τις ευχαριστίες μας που να στη στείλουμε jpan;;;;;
Μήπως θα ήθελες να κάνεις μια εκτίμηση σχετικά με τι ταχύτητες θα έδινε σήμερα και με τι τιμές ο αγαπητός μας ΟΤΕ αν δεν υπήρχανε (έστω και με τα προβλήματα) οι εναλλακτικοί και ο κόσμος που άφησε τον ΟΤΕ και πέρασε στα δίκτυά τους;
Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ είδε ότι οι εκκρεμείς αιτήσεις αποδέσμευσης από το δίκτυό του αυξάνονται συνέχεια, και δεν μπορεί πλέον με τεχνάσματα να τις καθυστερεί (όπου μπορεί), οπότε πρέπει να συγκλίνει με τα λοιπά πακέτα για να κόψει τις διαρροές;

Επίσης, ο εναλλακτικός δεν πληρώνει μηνιαίο ποσό στον OTE για το ζευγάρι χαλκού της κακιάς ώρα από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι το σπίτι μας(το οποίο  ενσωματώνεται μέσα σε αυτό που πληρώνει ο πελάτης στον εναλλακτικό); Δηλαδή τι άλλο πρέπει να πληρώνει; Αυτό δε χρησιμοποιεί; Και ποια συντήρηση κάνει ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτό; Άμα αύριο ανέβει 7db χωρίς λόγο το attenuation και δοθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ θα το φτιάξει ή μήπως θα το γειώσει;;;;

Για μένα όλοι ένα μάτσο χάλια είναι, οπότε τουλάχιστον να μη πετάμε τα λεφτά μας στους ακριβότερους...
Ο "αξιόπιστος" ΟΤΕ πέρισυ με άφησε 29 ημέρες χωρίς DSL, και μάλιστα με περισσό θράσος κάθε 3 ημέρες η βλάβη που δήλωνα και ξαναδήλωνα στο 121 "μαγικά" έκλεινε στο σύστημά τους χωρίς να έχει φτιαχτεί. Και αφού έφτασα να μάθω μέχρι και τα τηλέφωνα των προισταμένων στο αστικό μου κέντρο, να καταφέρω να συγχρονίσω.
Και μετά για δύο μήνες (τόσο άντεξα) κάθε φορά που έκανα reboot το router δεν συγχρόνιζε και έπρεπε να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο για να συγχρονίσει (μετά από 1-2 μέρες φυσικά από την αναγγελία της βλάβης και αφού έλεγα στον υπάλληλο του 121 που ακριβώς να στείλει τη βλάβη). Άλλαξα router, άλλαξα καλωδίωση, και πάλι τα ίδια. Όταν πρότεινα να αλλάξω θέση στο DSLAM ούτε καν να το ακούσουνε! Δηλαδή πόσο να τους παρακαλέσω άλλο; ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ. Για μένα δεν υπάρχει πλέον διαφορά ΟΤΕ/λοιποί. Όποιος κάνει σε ΕΜΕΝΑ και δίνει τις υπηρεσίες που με καλύπτουν, αυτός παίρνει και το μαρούλι. Οι άλλοι, tough luck. Αν ο ΟΤΕ γίνει καλύτερος και με συγκρίσιμες τιμές, τότε μπορεί και να ξαναδεί τα λεφτά μου.

Το μοναδικό πλεονέκτημα που έχει για μένα ο ΟΤΕ είναι η αυξημένη αξιοπιστία στην τηλεφωνία. Λογικό, μιας και από την ημέρα που αποκτήσαμε τηλέφωνα σε αυτή τη χώρα αυτός διαχειρίζεται και συντηρεί τα δίκτυα. Η εμπειρία αυτή δεν αποκτάται εύκολα. Ειδικά κιόλας όταν μαζί με  αυτή την εμπειρία έχει και απόλυτο έλεγχο του φυσικού δικτύου (χαλκός, οπτικές κλπ)

Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υποχρεωθούν οι εναλλακτικοί/ΟΤΕ να δεσμεύονται για τον χρόνο μεταφοράς/φορητότητας σύνδεσης από τον έναν στον άλλον. Όσο αυτό είναι στον αέρα, δεν πρόκειται να ζοριστεί κανένας. Αν ξέρανε οι πάροχοι ότι ο πελάτης που δε λαμβάνει σωστές υπηρεσίες με μια καταγγελία μπορεί να αποδεσμευτεί και σε μια βδομάδα να είναι σε άλλο πάροχο, θα είχαμε όλα αυτά που γίνονται σήμερα;

----------


## sexrazat

> Εχει κανενας αλλος υπαλληλικο ιντερνετ (αυτο με την εκπτωση!) ? Ισχυει για εργαζομενους και συνταξιουχους του ΟΤΕ


9,46 η 1024, 12 η 2048, 14,29 η 4άρα, 18,34 η 8άρα, 20,84 η 24άρα. Τιμές με ΦΠΑ

----------


## GeorgeNorth

> 9,46 η 1024, 12 η 2048, 14,29 η 4άρα, 18,34 η 8άρα, 20,84 η 24άρα. Τιμές με ΦΠΑ


Αρα αντι για 29,90 θα πληρωνω 20,84 γλυτωνοντας  9 ευρω το μηνα! Η πιο φθηνη 24αρα!!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## slipknot

> Αρα αντι για 29,90 θα πληρωνω 20,84 γλυτωνοντας  9 ευρω το μηνα! Η πιο φθηνη 24αρα!!!!


Υπάρχουν και πιο φθηνές

----------


## thanasis38

> την ανθοδέσμη για τις ευχαριστίες μας που να στη στείλουμε jpan;;;;;
> Μήπως θα ήθελες να κάνεις μια εκτίμηση σχετικά με τι ταχύτητες θα έδινε σήμερα και με τι τιμές ο αγαπητός μας ΟΤΕ αν δεν υπήρχανε (έστω και με τα προβλήματα) οι εναλλακτικοί και ο κόσμος που άφησε τον ΟΤΕ και πέρασε στα δίκτυά τους;
> .................................................
> 
> Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υποχρεωθούν οι εναλλακτικοί/ΟΤΕ να δεσμεύονται για τον χρόνο μεταφοράς/φορητότητας σύνδεσης από τον έναν στον άλλον. Όσο αυτό είναι στον αέρα, δεν πρόκειται να ζοριστεί κανένας. Αν ξέρανε οι πάροχοι ότι ο πελάτης που δε λαμβάνει σωστές υπηρεσίες με μια καταγγελία μπορεί να αποδεσμευτεί και σε μια βδομάδα να είναι σε άλλο πάροχο, θα είχαμε όλα αυτά που γίνονται σήμερα;


+1 :One thumb up:

----------


## GeorgeNorth

24αρα συνδεση με κατω απο 20 ευρω το μηνα?

----------


## guzel

> την ανθοδέσμη για τις ευχαριστίες μας που να στη στείλουμε jpan;;;;;
> Μήπως θα ήθελες να κάνεις μια εκτίμηση σχετικά με τι ταχύτητες θα έδινε σήμερα και με τι τιμές ο αγαπητός μας ΟΤΕ αν δεν υπήρχανε (έστω και με τα προβλήματα) οι εναλλακτικοί και ο κόσμος που άφησε τον ΟΤΕ και πέρασε στα δίκτυά τους;
> .....................................................................
> 
> Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υποχρεωθούν οι εναλλακτικοί/ΟΤΕ να δεσμεύονται για τον χρόνο μεταφοράς/φορητότητας σύνδεσης από τον έναν στον άλλον. Όσο αυτό είναι στον αέρα, δεν πρόκειται να ζοριστεί κανένας. Αν ξέρανε οι πάροχοι ότι ο πελάτης που δε λαμβάνει σωστές υπηρεσίες με μια καταγγελία μπορεί να αποδεσμευτεί και σε μια βδομάδα να είναι σε άλλο πάροχο, θα είχαμε όλα αυτά που γίνονται σήμερα;



+1  :One thumb up: 

εμενα εκαναν 9 μηνες για να διορθωσουν προβλημα που ειχα στην adsl μου... επαιρνα τον προιταμενο και μου ελεγε και τι θες να σου κανω ?(ναι στον ενικο :Thumb down: ) ...ο ιδιος προισταμενος ειναι και σημερα στη θεση του σαν να μη τρεχει τπτ. ασε που ειχαν ερθει δυο τεχνικοι στο σπιτι και δεν μπορουσαν να βαλουν απο το λαπτοπ να μπουν.εγω τους το ευτιαξα και μπηκαν(με χρεωσαν και 37ε, ευτυχως τα πληρωσε ο παροχος μου). δεν νομιζω να απομακρυθηκαν... οποτε γιατι να παω στον οτε ρε παιδια ? ο ιδιος οτε ειναι που ηταν τοσα χρονια.

----------


## jpan

> την ανθοδέσμη για τις ευχαριστίες μας που να στη στείλουμε jpan;;;;;
> Μήπως θα ήθελες να κάνεις μια εκτίμηση σχετικά με τι ταχύτητες θα έδινε σήμερα και με τι τιμές ο αγαπητός μας ΟΤΕ αν δεν υπήρχανε (έστω και με τα προβλήματα) οι εναλλακτικοί και ο κόσμος που άφησε τον ΟΤΕ και πέρασε στα δίκτυά τους;
> ..................................
> 
> Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υποχρεωθούν οι εναλλακτικοί/ΟΤΕ να δεσμεύονται για τον χρόνο μεταφοράς/φορητότητας σύνδεσης από τον έναν στον άλλον. Όσο αυτό είναι στον αέρα, δεν πρόκειται να ζοριστεί κανένας. Αν ξέρανε οι πάροχοι ότι ο πελάτης που δε λαμβάνει σωστές υπηρεσίες με μια καταγγελία μπορεί να αποδεσμευτεί και σε μια βδομάδα να είναι σε άλλο πάροχο, θα είχαμε όλα αυτά που γίνονται σήμερα;



Με την παραζάλη που προκάλεσε ο ΟΤΕ τις τελευταίες μέρες, έχετε πάρει φόρα και δε διαβάζετε προσεχτικά αυτά που γράφω. Είδες πουθενά να λέω ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο καλός και οι εναλλακτικοί είναι οι κακοί. Εγώ μίλησα αποκλειστικά για όλους εμάς που πληρώνουμε πάγια για να έχουν όλοι έστω και ένα σάπιο ζευγάρι χαλκού στο σπίτι τους.

----------


## manoulamou

_Χασανε τον υπνο τους μερικοι-μερικοι..._ :Razz: 


Off Topic


		Αντε γερα παιδια σε 50 μηνυματα μπορει να δημιουργηθει νεο τοπικ 
"Μειώσεις τιμών από τον ΟΤΕ στα ευρυζωνικά προϊόντα ΙΙ"...
	

Ιδιος ο ΟΤΕ; Nαι σιγουρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  αλλά καλου κακου
για κοιταξτε στη γωνια να δειτε εαν ερχονται 
τα ιδιοκτητα στην επαρχια απο τους φιλοδοξους επενδυτες... :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

> +1 
> 
> εμενα εκαναν 9 μηνες για να διορθωσουν προβλημα που ειχα στην adsl μου... επαιρνα τον προιταμενο και μου ελεγε και τι θες να σου κανω ?(ναι στον ενικο) ...ο ιδιος προισταμενος ειναι και σημερα στη θεση του σαν να μη τρεχει τπτ. ασε που ειχαν ερθει δυο τεχνικοι στο σπιτι και δεν μπορουσαν να βαλουν απο *το λαπτοπ* να μπουν.εγω τους το ευτιαξα και μπηκαν(με χρεωσαν και 37ε, ευτυχως τα πληρωσε ο παροχος μου). δεν νομιζω να απομακρυθηκαν... οποτε γιατι να παω στον οτε ρε παιδια ? ο ιδιος οτε ειναι που ηταν τοσα χρονια.


Αυτη η ιστορία με τα λάπτοπ και τις μίζες απο την προμήθεια....οι τεχνικοί το πρώτο εργαλείο που θα έπρεπε να είχαν είναι αυτό



ή κάτι παρόμοιο για να μετράνε τη γραμμή, να βρίσκουν εύκολα τυχόν βλάβες. Τα λάπτοπ είναι άχρηστα και πανάκριβα. Έρχονται με ένα laptop και το παίζουν ιστορία  :Thumb down:

----------


## guzel

δεν νομιζω να ξερουν να χρησιμοποιουν πολυμετρα  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

Τι να πώ ρε παιδιά..Είμαι στον οτε 4 χρόνια ποιά ... Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα ούτε στις αναβαθμίσεις ούτε σε τίποτα....

Στο γραφείο με το FOrthent είχε πρόβλημα..Έβαλα και εκεί οτε...Ναι όντως πληρώνω πολύ παραπάνω από όλους εσάς εδώ μέσα χωρίς λόγο ίσως... Ομως για μένα αυτό το 4 χρόνια ...κάτι μου λέει ... Οταν οι εναλλακτικοί θα μπορούν να μου το προσφέρουν αυτό τότε ξανασυζητάμε ...Μέχρι τότε αμπλεοφιλοσοφούμε ... :Razz:

----------


## Aggelos13

ξερετε αν η μανδρα αττικης μπορει να παρει 4 η 8 mbps?  2 παιρνει σιγουρα.. το εχει ενας φιλος μου

----------


## thanasis38

> Τι να πώ ρε παιδιά..Είμαι στον οτε 4 χρόνια ποιά ... Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα ούτε στις αναβαθμίσεις ούτε σε τίποτα....
> 
> Στο γραφείο με το FOrthent είχε πρόβλημα..Έβαλα και εκεί οτε...Ναι όντως πληρώνω πολύ παραπάνω από όλους εσάς εδώ μέσα χωρίς λόγο ίσως... Ομως για μένα αυτό το 4 χρόνια ...κάτι μου λέει ... Οταν οι εναλλακτικοί θα μπορούν να μου το προσφέρουν αυτό τότε ξανασυζητάμε ...Μέχρι τότε αμπλεοφιλοσοφούμε ...


ειναι μεχρι να καεις απο τον οτε. μετα ουτε να τον βλεπεις δεν θα θελεις.

----------


## Spanos

> ξερετε αν η μανδρα αττικης μπορει να παρει 4 η 8 mbps?  2 παιρνει σιγουρα.. το εχει ενας φιλος μου


Έβαλα το τηλέφωνο του "Καραισκάκη" και λέει οτι δεν υπάρχουν καν πόρτες




> τη περιοχή σας, υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη τεχνολογία ADSL αλλά προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες προσβάσεις (πόρτες ADSL). 				Εφόσον επιθυμείτε, μπορείτε να υποβάλλετε το αίτημα σας online και να είστε σε σειρά προτεραιότητας ώστε το αίτημα σας να ικανοποιηθεί όταν υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα προσβάσεων.

----------


## Aggelos13

> Έβαλα το τηλέφωνο του "Καραισκάκη" και λέει οτι δεν υπάρχουν καν πόρτες


τι κανουμε σε αυτη τη περιπτωση? :Sorry:

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΟΤΕ απο τον καιρο τις 56κ , ΠΟΤΕ δεν ειχα προβληματα...μονο με τιν ΙΣΔΝ κατι επαιζε σαν προβλημα....αλλα ημουν εκτος ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ τοτε...οι γονεις τα κανονιζαν με τον ΟΤΕ αμεσα....
οντος ακριβως αλλα παντα ΙΚΑΝΟΣ.Η Ελλαδα μας ειναι αρκετα μπροστα πλεον στο Ιντερνετ μην εχετε παραπονα. Η ΟΝ τελεκομ 3 μηνες...και δεν καταφερε τιποτα....ο ΟΤΕ σε 15 ωρες με πηγε....24αρις...ασχετως εαν εγω ειμαι μιλια μακρια απο το ΔΣΛ χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Spanos

> τι κανουμε σε αυτη τη περιπτωση?


Παίρνεις στο 134 και σου λένε :Wink:

----------


## Aggelos13

> Παίρνεις στο 134 και σου λένε


στο σαιτ της conn-x παντως λεει οτι υπαρχει μεχρι 2 mbps.. λες αυριο που θα παρω στο 134 να μου πουν οτι μπορει και να υπαρχει 4 η 8?

ΥΓ: που ξερεις το τηλεφωνο του καραισκακη ρε συ ? :Razz:  πιστευω να εννοεις την ταβερνα ε? :Wink:  πολυ καλο κρεας :Smile:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## guzel

> ΟΤΕ απο τον καιρο τις 56κ , ΠΟΤΕ δεν ειχα προβληματα...μονο με τιν ΙΣΔΝ κατι επαιζε σαν προβλημα....αλλα ημουν εκτος ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ τοτε...οι γονεις τα κανονιζαν με τον ΟΤΕ αμεσα....
> οντος ακριβως αλλα παντα ΙΚΑΝΟΣ.Η Ελλαδα μας ειναι αρκετα μπροστα πλεον στο Ιντερνετ μην εχετε παραπονα. Η ΟΝ τελεκομ 3 μηνες...και δεν καταφερε τιποτα....ο ΟΤΕ σε 15 ωρες με πηγε....24αρις...ασχετως εαν εγω ειμαι μιλια μακρια απο το ΔΣΛ χαχαχαχαχαχ


ποσους μηνες ζωης εχει η ον και ποσους ο οτε ? :Wink: 

διακαιολογημενη η οποια καθυστερηση υπαρχει απο τους εναλλακτικους..τωρα ωριμαζουν ας τους στηριξουμε  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Μικρό tip, αν το τηλέφωνο που δοκιμάζετε είναι σε εναλλακτικό, δεν εμφανίζεται διαθεσιμότητα  :Wink:

----------


## guzel

εγω παντως θα προτοτυπησω και θα κανω υποβαθμιση στα 768..η χολ δεν τα εχει καταργησει ακομη :ROFL:

----------


## kyriakos7

> εγω παντως θα προτοτυπησω και θα κανω υποβαθμιση στα 768..η χολ δεν τα εχει καταργησει ακομη


αλλοι ζητανε περισσοτερα και αλλοι λιγοτερα  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

εδώ στο μινι-dslam τίποτα ακομα, αίτηση απο τετάρτη 19/12 κ ακόμα τίποτα, ακομα κ στις αναβαθμίσεις η περιφέρεια πασχει

----------


## Spanos

> στο σαιτ της conn-x παντως λεει οτι υπαρχει μεχρι 2 mbps.. λες αυριο που θα παρω στο 134 να μου πουν οτι μπορει και να υπαρχει 4 η 8?


Μάλλον δεν έχει ADSL2+ εκεί και είναι μέχρι 2




> ΥΓ: που ξερεις το τηλεφωνο του καραισκακη ρε συ ? πιστευω να εννοεις την ταβερνα ε? πολυ καλο κρεας


Το τηλέφωνο χρειάζεται γιατί καμμιά φορά που είναι αργία παίρνω να δώ αν είναι ανοιχτό μην τρέχω τσάμπα  :Razz:  Να σου πώ την αλήθεια είχα πάει πριν καιρό και δε μου άρεσε το ζυγούρι του και απο τότε δεν πήγα ξανά, δίπλα στη "Δροσιά" πηγαίνω :Cool:

----------


## kyriakos7

Off Topic


		μηπως πρεπει να φτιαχτει στιλη με φαγητα και προτασεις για ταβερνες?  :ROFL:

----------


## Aggelos13

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		μηπως πρεπει να φτιαχτει στιλη με φαγητα και προτασεις για ταβερνες?


σορρυ αρχηγε  :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		μηπως πρεπει να φτιαχτει στιλη με φαγητα και προτασεις για ταβερνες?


Υπάρχει ήδη  :Razz: 

Ταβέρνες Αθηνών και περιχώρων

----------


## Aggelos13

> Μάλλον δεν έχει ADSL2+ εκεί και είναι μέχρι 2


δλδ παπαλα για την 4αρα που θελω να βαλω ε? :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sorry:  η να κανω ενα τηλεφωνημα αυριο να το κοιταξω?

----------


## Spanos

> δλδ παπαλα για την 4αρα που θελω να βαλω ε? η να κανω ενα τηλεφωνημα αυριο να το κοιταξω?


Πάρε καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις

----------


## sdikr

> Η πλάκα ξέρεις ποια είναι οτι σε κανέναν δεν μπορείς να έχεις απλά *τηλέφωνο* ώστε να σε πέρνουν για κάτω απο 27 ευρώ







> Της Vodafone η λύση μετράει ως σταθερό τηλέφωνο; Αν ναι νομίζω ότι κι αυτή είναι φτηνή σχετικά, αλλά και πάλι δεν πέφτει κάτω από το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ.


Σιγούρα θα μπορούσε να μετρήσει  μόνο που δεν είναι ακριβώς στάθερο




> 2play soho. 24 ευρώ
> 
> Για όποιον δεν θέλει απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία





> Πολύ σωστά ομιλείς ..... άρα κάποιοι εδώ μέσα σαν να παραπληροφορούν μου φαίνεται.... και τους λένε και παλληκάρια κι από πάνω....



Οπώς είδατε λέω ποιο πάνω  *μονό για τηλέφωνο*,  λέτε να μην ξέρω γιατι το λέω
http://www.tellas.gr/page.asp?arid=362&gid=8&lang=2 

ΥΓ συνέχισε με αυτό τον τόνο, δεν έχω πρόβλημα, ακόμα

----------


## thanasis38

> Οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ζούνε από εμάς που πληρώνουμε τα πάγια ΟΤΕ, τα οποία στην πραγματικότητα είναι πάγια ΕΕΤΤ και αφορούν τη συντήρηση του εθνικού τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου. Οπότε καλό θα είναι οι πελάτες των εναλλακτικών να δείχνουν περισσότερο σεβασμό σε εμάς που πληρώνουμε για να μπορούν και αυτοί να απολαμβάνουν φθηνές υπηρεσίες.


σοβαρα? το δικτυο του οτε ποιος το πληρωσε? μονο εσυ? λιγη σοβαροτητα δεν βλαπτει!!

----------


## LOUKAS32

> ποσους μηνες ζωης εχει η ον και ποσους ο οτε ?
> 
> διακαιολογημενη η οποια καθυστερηση υπαρχει απο τους εναλλακτικους..τωρα ωριμαζουν ας τους στηριξουμε


οντος εαν δεν ειναι οι "αλλοι" θα ειμασταν ισως ακομη στιν ΙΣΔΝ

----------


## furious99

Έτσι για να δείτε ποιες είναι οι πρακτικές του ΟΤΕ τον οποίο τόσο θερμά υποστηρίζετε κάποιοι...

Στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι είχαμε εναλλακτικό πάροχο από τον οποίο δεν είμασταν ευχαριστημένοι και κάναμε διακοπή και αίτηση σε άλλο εναλλακτικό πάροχο. Λίγες μέρες μετά δεχτήκαμε τηλέφωνο από υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ που ζήτησε ραντεβού για ενημέρωση για τα νέα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ. Στη συνάντησή μας έδωσε έμφαση στις νέες μειωμένες τιμές του ΟΤΕ και στην ταχύτατη εντός ολίγων ημερών σύνδεση σε αντίθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς (τις καθυστερήσεις σύνδεσης στους εναλλακτικούς ποιος άραγε τις δημιουργεί; ). Πρόκειται δηλαδή για ξεκάθαρη υφαρπαγή πελατών. Τι RUO και κολοκύθια μετά ριγάνεως... Το τσατσιλίκι συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Xguru

> Έτσι για να δείτε ποιες είναι οι πρακτικές του ΟΤΕ τον οποίο τόσο θερμά υποστηρίζετε κάποιοι...
> 
> Στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι είχαμε εναλλακτικό πάροχο από τον οποίο δεν είμασταν ευχαριστημένοι και κάναμε διακοπή και αίτηση σε άλλο εναλλακτικό πάροχο.


Οπότε ο ένας εναλλακτικός πάροχος δεν σας ικανοποίησε. 



> Λίγες μέρες μετά δεχτήκαμε τηλέφωνο από υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ που ζήτησε ραντεβού για ενημέρωση για τα νέα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ.


Και οι εναλλακτικοί κάνουν τηλέφωνα και πουλάνε προϊόντα, δεν βλέπω κάτι μεμπτό εδώ, μάλιστα το τηλέφωνο έγινε μετά από μια ανακοίνωση μειωμένων τιμών, συνεπώς δεν συσχετίζεται απαραίτητα με την αλλαγή του παρόχου (για τα περί υφαρπαγής...).



> Στη συνάντησή μας έδωσε έμφαση στις νέες μειωμένες τιμές του ΟΤΕ και στην ταχύτατη εντός ολίγων ημερών σύνδεση σε αντίθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς (τις καθυστερήσεις σύνδεσης στους εναλλακτικούς ποιος άραγε τις δημιουργεί; ).


Ο πωλητής είπε την αλήθεια. Για τις καθυστερήσεις των εναλλακτικών δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη άποψη για το ποιός φταίει. Εκτός αν τα έχει βάλει κάποιος κάτω και βρήκε ότι στο 90% των περιπτώσεων φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. 



> Πρόκειται δηλαδή για ξεκάθαρη υφαρπαγή πελατών. Τι RUO και κολοκύθια μετά ριγάνεως... Το τσατσιλίκι συνεχίζεται...


Πρόκειται για καλό marketing.

----------


## MNP-10

> Για τις καθυστερήσεις των εναλλακτικών δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη άποψη για το ποιός φταίει. Εκτός αν τα έχει βάλει κάποιος κάτω και βρήκε ότι στο 90% των περιπτώσεων φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.


Και ουτε προκειται να υπαρξει  :Cool:  ...γιατι υπαρχουν τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις ολιγωριας εναλλακτικων, τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις οπου ο ΟΤΕ εβαζε τρικλοποδιες (πχ μη παραδοση βροχου) και τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις οπου ΟΤΕ και Εναλλακτικος κατεβαλαν το μεγιστο των προσπαθειων ωστε να ταλαιπωρησουν τον τελικο χρηστη ειτε σκοπιμα, ειτε απο ασυνενοησια, ειτε απο ηλιθιοτητα.

Ολα αυτα παιζουν σε ενα mix.

----------


## nm96027

> Και ουτε προκειται να υπαρξει  ...γιατι υπαρχουν τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις ολιγωριας εναλλακτικων, τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις οπου ο ΟΤΕ εβαζε τρικλοποδιες (πχ μη παραδοση βροχου) και τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις οπου ΟΤΕ και Εναλλακτικος κατεβαλαν το μεγιστο των προσπαθειων ωστε να ταλαιπωρησουν τον τελικο χρηστη ειτε σκοπιμα, ειτε απο ασυνενοησια, ειτε απο ηλιθιοτητα.
> 
> Ολα αυτα παιζουν σε ενα mix.


 :One thumb up: 
Oποιος καταφέρει και διαβασει το παραπανω ποστ, χωρις στο τελος να αισθανθει την αναγκη να πει, "Ναι οντως αλλα οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι καφετιέρες" ή "Δικιο εχεις, ομως οι κηφηνες του ΟΤΕ φταίνει περισσότερο" θα εχει προσφέρει μεγαλη υπηρεσία στον εαυτο του και την καταπολεμηση του flamming. 

Η αληθεια ειναι αυτη που αναφέρει ο ΜΝP-10, οχι γιατι μοιάζει συμβιβαστικη (ή κατα αλλους μηδενιστικη του στυλ "ολοι τα ιδια χαλια ειναι") αλλα για απλως προκειται για τεκμηριωμενες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## BigBlack

> Και ουτε προκειται να υπαρξει  ...γιατι υπαρχουν τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις ολιγωριας εναλλακτικων, τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις οπου ο ΟΤΕ εβαζε τρικλοποδιες (πχ μη παραδοση βροχου) και τεκμηριωμενες περιπτωσεις οπου ΟΤΕ και Εναλλακτικος κατεβαλαν το μεγιστο των προσπαθειων ωστε να ταλαιπωρησουν τον τελικο χρηστη ειτε σκοπιμα, ειτε απο ασυνενοησια, ειτε απο ηλιθιοτητα.
> 
> Ολα αυτα παιζουν σε ενα mix.


Η τρίτη υποπερίπτωση της τρίτης περίπτωσης είναι μάλλον και η πιό συχνή (μέγιστη από κοινού ηλιθιότητα!) :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## freeman

> Με την παραζάλη που προκάλεσε ο ΟΤΕ τις τελευταίες μέρες, έχετε πάρει φόρα και δε διαβάζετε προσεχτικά αυτά που γράφω. Είδες πουθενά να λέω ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο καλός και οι εναλλακτικοί είναι οι κακοί. Εγώ μίλησα αποκλειστικά για όλους εμάς που πληρώνουμε πάγια για να έχουν όλοι έστω και ένα σάπιο ζευγάρι χαλκού στο σπίτι τους.


Προσεκτικά διαβάζω  :Smile: 
Κι εγώ που είμαι στο Χ πάροχο LLU πληρώνω πάγιο στη ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.
Απλά δεν πληρώνω πάγιο τηλεφωνίας, δεν πληρώνω πάγιο ΑΡΥΣ εφόσον δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ.*
ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ όμως μέσω του παρόχου μου στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε για τη χρήση αυτού του ρημαδιού χάλκινου ζεύγους από το σπίτι μου μέχρι το αστικό κέντρο. Δεν το πληρώνω άμεσα, αλλά μέρος από τα λεφτά που δίνω κάθε μήνα στον εναλλακτικό πάνε στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.

Το πληρώνω ανεξάρτητα αν αυτό φέρνει άσκοπα βόλτες γύρω από κολώνες στη περιοχή μου, κρέμεται από 50 σημεία στον αέρα σα σκοινί απλώστρας, είναι στοιβαγμένο μέσα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ όπως ναναι, κλπ κλπ. Στη τελική είτε είσαι σε εναλλακτικό, είτε στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε, το ίδιο ζευγάρι χαλκού θα χρησιμοποιήσεις. Εκτός και η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε κάνει τίποτε μαγικά και πέφτει το attenuation στις συνδέσεις που πουλάει η ίδια.

Στη τελική αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ, αυτό πληρώνω. Δηλαδή πρέπει να πληρώνω τσάμπα και κανα δυό πάγια τηλεφωνίας στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.(που δεν την χρησιμοποιώ) για να μπορώ να έχω και απαιτήσεις;

Πάντως χαίρομαι που η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. έκανε αυτή τη κίνηση, για να υπάρχουν περισσότερες επιλογές και να πιεστούνε όλοι τους να δώσουνε καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Γιατί οι τιμές να πάνε πολύ πιο κάτω γενικά χλωμό το βλέπω. Άρα πλέον στην ποιότητα υπηρεσιών θα παιχτεί το παιχνίδι. Για να δούμε....


*Επίσης δεν πληρώνω 
τέλη συντήρησης τηλεφωνικής συσκευής
φόρο χαρτοσήμου 3,6%  
και άλλων βλακωδών χρεώσεων που θα σκαρφιστεί η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. για να τσιμπάει λεφτά κάθε δίμηνο  :Whistle:

----------


## anthoula

> για 24 δεν πληρωσε??


Όχι βέβαια,  :No no:   έως 24 πλήρωσε!   :RTFM:   :Closed topic: 




> Το μόνο που μπορώ να δεχτώ είναι ότι δεν βιάζετε να εξυπηρετήσει τους ιδιώτες πάροχους σε βάρος των πελατών του... *και καλά κάνει*!!!


Εύγε-εύγε, που *ενθαρρύνετε* κιόλας αυτήν την κατάπτυστη μεροληπτική τακτική!!  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 
Ε ρε *διαχωρισμό* που θέλετε!!!  :Twisted Evil: 




> Η πλάκα ξέρεις ποια είναι οτι σε κανέναν δεν μπορείς να έχεις απλά τηλέφωνο ώστε να σε πέρνουν για κάτω απο 27 ευρώ


Πες όμως και ότι:
1) Παρέχουν απεριόριστες (υπερ)αστικές κλήσεις *παντού*.
2) Ο λογαριασμός του μέσου Έλληνα είναι αρκετά πάνω από 27 ευρώ.

Σίγουρα για την μειοψηφία που κάνει ελάχιστα-καθόλου τηλέφωνα και απλά θέλει να τους καλούν είναι καλύτερος ο ΟΤΕ (δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει κάλυψη από εναλλακτικούς, αλλιώς είναι μονόδρομος).




> Οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ζούνε από εμάς που πληρώνουμε τα πάγια ΟΤΕ, τα οποία στην πραγματικότητα είναι πάγια ΕΕΤΤ και αφορούν τη συντήρηση του εθνικού τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου. Οπότε καλό θα είναι οι πελάτες των εναλλακτικών να δείχνουν περισσότερο σεβασμό σε εμάς που πληρώνουμε για να μπορούν και αυτοί να απολαμβάνουν φθηνές υπηρεσίες.


Το ακούσαμε και αυτό!  :Worthy: 
Μήπως είναι και ΔΕΚΟ οι εναλλακτικοί; Μήπως πληρώνετε και τις εθελουσίες/παχυλά εφάπαξ τους; (τα ποιά;  :ROFL: )
Άσε, μην το συνεχίσω, να λέμε τα καλά του ΟΤΕ, άλλα άμα πιάσουμε τα άπλυτα, δεν ξεπλένει με τίποτα!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ξερω για τις πρακτικες αλιευσης/υφαρπαγης πελατων απο τον ΟΤΕ
καθως ειμαι γνωστη δεινοσαυρο-φιλη :Razz:  αρα δεν χρειαστηκε να μετα-πειστω !!!
Ομως τα τελευταια λογια μιας κυριουλας απ την Vivodi  ηταν
"Τι να σου πω ρε αθρωπε μου, αφου θες να εισαι κορόιδο..."
Ασχετοι, αγενεις και ανεκπαιδευτοι υπαρχουν παντου!
Θεωρω λοιπον καλο ειναι να μην γενικευουμε ουτε για τον μεν ουτε για τους δε...***








***να μην μιλησουμε για τις τραπεζες που κανουν τα παντα για να μας χρεωκοπησουν
πεισουν να παρουμε δανεια/καρτες ή να μεταφερουμε τα υπολοιπα μας σε αυτες...

----------


## pnikolo

Δε μας βαζει κανεις με το ζορι! Ο καθενας κοιτα τις αναγκες του κανει τις επιλογες του και αποφασιζει ΜΟΝΟΣ του! :Wink:

----------


## kyriakos7

> Δε μας βαζει κανεις με το ζορι! Ο καθενας κοιτα τις αναγκες του κανει τις επιλογες του και αποφασιζει ΜΟΝΟΣ του!


πολυ σωστο  :One thumb up:

----------


## sexrazat

> Έτσι για να δείτε ποιες είναι οι πρακτικές του ΟΤΕ τον οποίο τόσο θερμά υποστηρίζετε κάποιοι...
> 
> Στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι είχαμε εναλλακτικό πάροχο από τον οποίο δεν είμασταν ευχαριστημένοι και κάναμε διακοπή και αίτηση σε άλλο εναλλακτικό πάροχο. Λίγες μέρες μετά δεχτήκαμε τηλέφωνο από υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ που ζήτησε ραντεβού για ενημέρωση για τα νέα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ. Στη συνάντησή μας έδωσε έμφαση στις νέες μειωμένες τιμές του ΟΤΕ και στην ταχύτατη εντός ολίγων ημερών σύνδεση σε αντίθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς (τις καθυστερήσεις σύνδεσης στους εναλλακτικούς ποιος άραγε τις δημιουργεί; ). Πρόκειται δηλαδή για ξεκάθαρη υφαρπαγή πελατών. Τι RUO και κολοκύθια μετά ριγάνεως... Το τσατσιλίκι συνεχίζεται...



Δεν ισχύει τέτοιο πράγμα. Κάνεις την τρίχα τριχιά. Μην το πάρεις προσωπικά αλλά έχεις μια αμυδρή εικόνα της πραγματικότητας και γενικεύεις τα πράγματα.

Μόνο τα προβλήματα από τις εικονικές καλύψεις κέντρων από εναλλακτικούς και την προσέλκυση πελατών που εν γνώσει τους δεν μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν άμεσα (και το χειρότερο ούτε ξέρουν πότε) να γνώριζες θα αρκούσε.

Ένα απλό παράδειγμα. Η Vivodi εδώ και πολύ καιρό γράφει συνδρομητές στο Ηράκλειο, Ρέθυμνο και γενικά στην Κρήτη, με διαβεβαίωση ότι από 1/1/2008 δεν θα πληρώνουν πάγιο ΟΤΕ. Μόνο στο γραφείο μου έχω 17 τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το τελευταίο 1,5 μήνα.

Και όποιος πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει γραμμή ανεπίσημη ( για επίσημη είναι αστείο να το κουβεντιάζουμε) στον ΟΤΕ σε μερικούς 100άδες τεχνικούς να σαμποτάρουν τους εναλλακτικούς
είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας γιατί απλά και να υπήρχε αυτή η σκέψη δεν θα μπορούσε να εφαρμοσθεί.

Προβλήματα σε w-crm και πληροφοριακά συστήματα ΟΤΕ πάντα θα υπάρχουνω αλλά δεν κάνουν διάκριση σε Οτετζήδες και Αντιοτετζήδες. Πχ έχω συνδρομητές που θέλουν να γυρίσουν την προεπιλογή στον ΟΤΕ και μερικές φορές μπορεί να φάνε και 2 μήνες γιατί απλά η αίτηση έχει κολλήσει στο σύστημα και δεν υπάρχει καμιά μαγική συνταγή να ξεκολήσει άμεσα.
Εγώ απλά τρώω τα μπινελίκια γιατί αργώ να τους γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ (παρένθεση, ο πάροχος μπορεί να το κάνει άμεσα μέσω w-crm αλλά απλά δεν γουστάρει)

----------


## Theodore41

Επηρεασμενος απο τον ενθουσιασμο της παρεας στο site, σκεφτηκα να μαθω αν αξιζει να παω στα 24, απο τα 8, που ειμαι τωρα.(Απληστος ο ανθρωπος γαρ).
 Ρωησα στο 134, με εστειλε στο 142 και ξανα στο 134, για να δω αν η γραμμη, ειναι καλη, για να παω στα 24.(Ετσι μου ειπε το 1242).
 Τελικα μου εδωσαν εναν αριθμο 2108210599 που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι τεχνικο τμημα για να μαθω για το DSLAM που ανηκω και σε τι ταχυτητα μπορω να παω στ αληθεια, αλλα το νουμερο βουιζει συνεχεια και δεν ξερω αν θα πιασω γραμμη ποτε.
 Γι αυτο (ξανα)ρωταω, χρειαζεται να ρωτησω τους τεχνικους του DSLAM για το που μπορω να φτασω σε ταχυτητα, η και μονο απο το attenuation , που ειναι  12/22,  μπορω να βγαλω συμπερασμα και να προχωρησω;

----------


## manoulamou

Πίνακας DSLAM Δικτύου ΟΤΕ (Update 28/11/2007)
 :Thinking:

----------


## BigBlack

> Επηρεασμενος απο τον ενθουσιασμο της παρεας στο site, σκεφτηκα να μαθω αν αξιζει να παω στα 24, απο τα 8, που ειμαι τωρα.(Απληστος ο ανθρωπος γαρ).
>  Ρωησα στο 134, με εστειλε στο 142 και ξανα στο 134, για να δω αν η γραμμη, ειναι καλη, για να παω στα 24.(Ετσι μου ειπε το 1242).
>  Τελικα μου εδωσαν εναν αριθμο 2108210599 που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι τεχνικο τμημα για να μαθω για το DSLAM που ανηκω και σε τι ταχυτητα μπορω να παω στ αληθεια, αλλα το νουμερο βουιζει συνεχεια και δεν ξερω αν θα πιασω γραμμη ποτε.
>  Γι αυτο (ξανα)ρωταω, χρειαζεται να ρωτησω τους τεχνικους του DSLAM για το που μπορω να φτασω σε ταχυτητα, η και μονο απο το attenuation , που ειναι  12/22,  μπορω να βγαλω συμπερασμα και να προχωρησω;


 Με attenuation 22db downstream το θεωρητικό μέγιστο είναι 19,5 Mbps. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούνε να σου πουν τίποτα καλύτερο οι άνθρωποι στους οποίους τηλεφωνείς... Τι S/N έχεις στα 8? Στα πόσα κλειδώνεις τώρα (αν χρησιμοποιείς το πρωτόκολλο ΑΔΣΛ2+)?

Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο λίνκ της φίλης manoulamou...

----------


## alfagamma

> Έτσι για να δείτε ποιες είναι οι πρακτικές του ΟΤΕ τον οποίο τόσο θερμά υποστηρίζετε κάποιοι...
> 
> Στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι είχαμε εναλλακτικό πάροχο από τον οποίο δεν είμασταν ευχαριστημένοι και κάναμε διακοπή και αίτηση σε άλλο εναλλακτικό πάροχο. Λίγες μέρες μετά δεχτήκαμε τηλέφωνο από υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ που ζήτησε ραντεβού για ενημέρωση για τα νέα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ. Στη συνάντησή μας έδωσε έμφαση στις νέες μειωμένες τιμές του ΟΤΕ και στην ταχύτατη εντός ολίγων ημερών σύνδεση σε αντίθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς (τις καθυστερήσεις σύνδεσης στους εναλλακτικούς ποιος άραγε τις δημιουργεί; ). Πρόκειται δηλαδή για ξεκάθαρη υφαρπαγή πελατών. Τι RUO και κολοκύθια μετά ριγάνεως... Το τσατσιλίκι συνεχίζεται...


Δηλαδη εν ετη 2007/8 το μαρκετινκ ειναι μεμπτο? δηλαδη οταν *καθημερινα* με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο οι εναλλακτικοι για ενημερωση και *τονιζουν τα χαμηλα τιμολογια* πρεπει να το θεωρησω αντιδεοντολογικο?
Μηπως τελικα υπαρχει πορωση και οτι κανει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι κατακριτεο? :Thinking:

----------


## kyriakos7

> Δηλαδη εν ετη 2007/8 το μαρκετινκ ειναι μεμπτο? δηλαδη οταν *καθημερινα* με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο οι εναλλακτικοι για ενημερωση και *τονιζουν τα χαμηλα τιμολογια* πρεπει να το θεωρησω αντιδεοντολογικο?
> Μηπως τελικα υπαρχει πορωση και οτι κανει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι κατακριτεο?


μη τρελαινεσαι, και μενα με περνουν και τους την λεω και μου το κλεινουν.
εχουν πολυ πλακα.....  :Razz:

----------


## Theodore41

> Με attenuation 22db downstream το θεωρητικό μέγιστο είναι 19,5 Mbps. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούνε να σου πουν τίποτα καλύτερο οι άνθρωποι στους οποίους τηλεφωνείς... Τι S/N έχεις στα 8? Στα πόσα κλειδώνεις τώρα (αν χρησιμοποιείς το πρωτόκολλο ΑΔΣΛ2+)?
> 
> Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο λίνκ της φίλης manoulamou...


 Αυτα ειναι.

   Reserved Bandwidth (kbit/s) up/down = 384 / 8128  
    Uptime = 2d 11:05  
    kBytes Tx/Rx = 23846 / 166760  

       Properties 
      Output Power (dBm) up/down = 7 / 20  
      Attenuation (dB) up/down = 12 / 22  
      Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 28 / 14  
      Vendor Id (local/remote) = ALCB / BDCM  


       Statistics 
      Loss of signal (local/remote) = 3 / 0  
      Loss of power (local/remote) = 0 / 0  
      Loss of framing (local/remote) = 0 / 0  
      Errored Seconds (local/remote) = 3085 / 197  
      Loss of link (remote) = 3

----------


## difairy

χαχαχα!τι μου λετε τωρα!εδω πηγα να φυγω απο την τελλας που την ειχα προεπιλογη φορεα
κ με επερνε η τυπισσα τηλεφωνο καθε μερα και με πιεζε να μην ακυρωσω!
με την wind στην κινητη τηλεφωνια τα ιδια!
Εδω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που σε περνουν για ενημερωση και σου κανουν αιτηση
παρα τη θεληση σου,κι εσυ το καταλαβαινεις οταν σου ερχεται ο πρωτος 
λογαριασμος!νταξει ελεος λιγο!
Ας μας πει καποιος που πηγε να φυγει απο καποια εταιρεια ειτε ειχε  adsl ΑΡΥΣ(ακομα και οτενετ),ειτε προεπιλογη
φορεα,ειτε μεριζομενη προσβαση ειτε εξωτερικη φορητοτητα για να γυρισει στον οτε ,ποσες μερες εκανε
και τι ταλαιπωρια τραβηξε(και το τελος απενεργοποιησης βεβαιως!!)

----------


## Aggelos13

καλημερα  και χρονια πολλα και παλι  :Smile:  πηγα σημερα για την αναβαθμιση απο τα 768 στα 8 και μου ειπαν οτι το πακετο ειναι στα 86 ευρω με 2 μηνες πληρωμενους..Αλλα μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζεται να αγορασω τον εξοπλισμο που κανει γυρω στα 80 ευρωω.. τι σημαινει αυτο? οτι δεν δινουν το ρουτερ δωρεαν?

----------


## kyriakos7

απο οτενετ σε conn-x που το εκανα εγω. μου εκανε 1 μερα.

----------


## BigBlack

> καλημερα  και χρονια πολλα και παλι  πηγα σημερα για την αναβαθμιση απο τα 768 στα 8 και μου ειπαν οτι το πακετο ειναι στα 86 ευρω με 2 μηνες πληρωμενους..Αλλα μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζεται να αγορασω τον εξοπλισμο που κανει γυρω στα 80 ευρωω.. τι σημαινει αυτο? οτι δεν δινουν το ρουτερ δωρεαν?


Στην Οτενέτ πήγες? Γύρνα το σε κόνεξ να δεις την υγειά σου (και δωρεάν το ρούτερ)

........Auto merged post: BigBlack added 8 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........




> Αυτα ειναι.
> 
> 
> 
>        Properties 
>       Output Power (dBm) up/down = 7 / 20 
>       Attenuation (dB) up/down = 12 / 22  
>       Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 28 / 14


Απ' όλα τα στατιστικά σου, μόνο αυτό δείχνει πιθανό πρόβλημα, σύμφωνα με την ανάλυση που γίνεται στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
"Υψηλά νούμερα μεγαλύτερα από 15-16 dBm δείχνουν πιθανά προβλήματα"

----------


## panil

*Πέμπτη 21-12
*Αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για αναβάθμιση απο 1024 σε 2048.
Την ίδια μερα σε 5 ωρες η γραμμή είναι 2048 αλλά η ταχύτητα 1024.
Τηλέφωνο 134. Πάρε το 121 μου λένε.
Πάιρνω το 121 το και δινω βλάβη. Μου ζητάνε τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας *και με ξεχνάνε*.

Εγώ βλέπω ότι η γραμμή ειναι 2048 κάνει, στο FTP, το μπαμ στιγμιαια στα 200 αλλα κατεβαίνει στα 100.

*Σήμερα 24-12
*Επίσκεψη στον ΟΤΕ στους τεχνικούς. Μεσα στον ΟΤΕ μιλάω με τεχνικό απο το τηλεφωνο και μου λεεέι οτι υπάρχει προβλημα με τις διλιτρες.
Δεν με πειθει γιατι βλέπω ότι η γραμμη είναι έτοιμη για τρεξιμο αλλά *κάτι* την κρατάει.
Μου λέει να παρω το 8011135555.

Επίστροφή στο σπίτι
8011135555 *( αναμονή )* μου λενε να παρω το 1242.

Παιρνω 1242 *( αναμονή )* μου λένε να πάρω το 134.

Παίρνω το 134 *( αναμονή )* μου λένε ότι δεν είναι αρμόδιοι και να πάρω το 1242.

Το 1242 αναμονή και οταν ερχεται η σειρα μου να μιλησω  *πέφτει ( ; )* η γραμμή (4 φορές).

Πάιρνω το 134 *( αναμονή )* μου λένε ότι απο θέμα γραμμής είμαι στα 2048 και δεν μπορουν να κάνουν τιποτα παραπάνω απο κει και να πάρω την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, γιατί ειναι απλό θέμα λογικής αφου η γραμμή μου ειναι 2048 και δεν μπορω να την πιάσω , τοτε δεν με έχουν αναβαθμίσει στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

Παίρνω το 8011135555 τους τα λέω όλα απο την αρχή. Βρίσκουν οτι οντως εχω μεινει στα 1024 σε αυτούς και δεν έχει έρθει καμμία αίτηση απο ΟΤΕ για να με βάλουν στα 2048.

* Είναι χρονιάρες μέρες και διατηρώ την ψυχραιμία μου.
* 
Κλείνω τηλέφωνο και  τρεχοντας πάω πάλι στον ΟΤΕ. 
Εξηγώ στην ευγενική κυρια, ότι  μάλλον δεν εστειλαν το αιτημα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. 
Αυτή μου εξηγεί ότι αυτά τα δύο, γραμμή ΟΤΕ και αίτηση στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ γίνονται μαζί αλλά θα στείλει πάλι το αιτημα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ να μου ξεκλειδώσει από τα 1024 για τα  2048.

Dum spiro spero...

Καλά Χριστούγεννα  :Smile:

----------


## alfagamma

> μη τρελαινεσαι, και μενα με περνουν και τους την λεω και μου το κλεινουν.
> εχουν πολυ πλακα.....




Off Topic


		Μα δεν ειναι το θεμα αν τρελαινωμαι η οχι αλλα οχι και να θεωρουμε κακο το να προσπαθει να κερδισει πελατες με την ενημερωση... δηλαδη ειναι καλυτερο να παιρνεις τηλεφωνο 60χρονους και να τους κανεις τηλεφωνικα συμβολαιο για νετ στα 24?!!! :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Ευτυχως  :Wink:  οι περισσοτεροι "πωλητες" παιρνουν με αποκρυψη
και οταν το βλεπω απλα δεν απαντω καθολου!
Το κακο ειναι οταν σε παίρνουν ωρες κοινης ησυχιας
που λες να ξεκουραστεις λιγο και να αποβλακωθεις στον καναπε... :Wall: 
ή ακομη χειροτερα οταν κανεις κατι πολυ πιο ενδιαφερον
απο αυτο για το οποιο σε ενοχλουν για να βγαλουν ενα μεροκαματο της συμφορας......

----------


## BigBlack

@ panil

Αγχος πολύ! Θα το κάνουν μόνοι τους, λίγη υπομονή! Πρώτα αναβαθμίζουν γραμμή, μετά Internet feed. 
Μας καλομάθανε με τα αυθημερόν και τώρα ποιός μας πιάνει  :Very Happy: 

Καλές γιορτές!

----------


## panil

> @ panil
> 
> Αγχος πολύ! Θα το κάνουν μόνοι τους, λίγη υπομονή! Πρώτα αναβαθμίζουν γραμμή, μετά Internet feed. 
> Μας καλομάθανε με τα αυθημερόν και τώρα ποιός μας πιάνει 
> 
> Καλές γιορτές!


Μεγάλε Μαύρε
Από υπομονή άλλο τίποτα. 
Οπως είδες *αυτά γίνονται μαζί. Ε*πρεπε να ειχε γινει μαζί με την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής. 
Ή κάπου παράπεσε η αίτηση στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ή με ξέχασαν  :Razz: .....

Καλές γιορτές!

----------


## BigBlack

> Μεγάλε Μαύρε
> Από υπομονή άλλο τίποτα. 
> Οπως είδες *αυτά γίνονται μαζί. Ε*πρεπε να ειχε γινει μαζί με την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής. 
> Ή κάπου παράπεσε η αίτηση στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ή με ξέχασαν .....
> 
> Καλές γιορτές!


 Να σου πώ, παρακολουθώντας όλο το θέμα από την αρχή, μπορώ να πω οτι υπήρξαν πολλές περιπτώσεις σαν τη δική σου (αναβάθμιση γραμμής - καθυστέρηση feed). Αν τώρα είσαι ο άτυχος και παράπεσε τελείως η αίτησή σου, τι να πώ, καλά κάνεις και το τρέχεις. Όπως το κόβω όμως, για τον ΟΤΕ τώρα αρχίζει ο πανικός και θα κριθεί στην αξιοπιστία απο εδώ και μπρος. 
Καλή τύχη σε κάθε περίπτωση, και στο επόμενο restart να είσαι αναβαθμισμένος :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

*Καλες γιορτες* 
και μην ξανα-πατε στον ΟΤΕ ή μην αναβαθμιστειτε τωρα... :Razz: ...

*Spoiler:*




			μια χαρα ειναι τα dslams μας, αστε μας να τα χαρουμε λιγο ακομη
 ιδιως εμεις με τις φτωχες 1 που θα μας πεσουν
στο κεφαλι και οι των 768 τωρα...

----------


## kyriakos7

ναι αυτο που λες το εχω παρατητησει και γω. πρωτα δλδ σου αλλαζουν την γραμμη και μετα το download.
αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει.

----------


## toRus

Ούτε σήμερα η ενεργοποίηση. Στο Webcare είμαι s6 από Παρασκευή. Που παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσουμε ;

Άντε καλές γιορτές.

----------


## RyDeR

Εγώ πάντως απο την Τρίτη είμαι S3 (από S1) ενώ το router σταθερά στα 768, πήρα 134 και είπαν θα δούν γιατί άργησε τόσο η δική μου αναβάθμιση.

----------


## BigBlack

> Εγώ πάντως απο την Τρίτη είμαι S3 (από S1) ενώ το router σταθερά στα 768, πήρα 134 και είπαν θα δούν γιατί άργησε τόσο η δική μου αναβάθμιση.


Προφανώς εξυπηρέτησαν ταχύτατα τους πρώτους και τώρα έχουν ψιλομπουκώσει από αιτήσεις. Πάντως για να γίνονται γρήγορα οι αναβαθμίσεις σε γραμμές σημαίνει ότι το τεχνικό κομμάτι είναι καλύτερα οργανωμένο από το logistics. Πέφτουν και οι αργίες στη μέση.... Πάντως από την αρχή έλεγαν 5-10 εργάσιμες στους περισσότερους, μάλλον προβλέποντας τη μεγάλη κίνηση. Καλή τύχη, δε φαντάζομαι να αργήσεις πολύ ακόμα :Smile:

----------


## kyriakos7

αντε να δω και γω. μου ειπαν οτι μεσα στη βδομαδα θα με εχουν ενεργοποιησει.

----------


## gtl

Εντυπωσιακές πάντως οι τιμές. Με πρόλαβαν πάνω που είχα αποφασίσει την μετάβαση σε LLU και περίμενα διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου. Οι εναλλακτικοί είχαν ενάμισο χρόνο περιθώριο να χτυπήσουν τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά τα έκαναν θάλασσα, ιδιαίτερα στην επαρχία όπου τα δίκτυα τους αναμένονται "τον επόμενο μήνα" εδώ και κανένα δεκαοκτάμηνο.

Κατά την γνώμη μου, η μεγαλύτερη ελπίδα για ανταγωνιστικότητα από τους εναλλακτικούς θα μπορούσε πλέον να προκύψει μέσα από τις συνέργειες με τις εταιρείες κινητής. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ οτιδήποτε άλλο πέρα από ένα πρωτοποριακό πακέτο του τύπου "*απεριόριστες κλήσεις από το κινητό σας σε αριθμούς του ίδιου δικτύου*" που θα με έκανε να μπω στην διαδικασία του LLU. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι πως θα έμπαιναν και μέσα οι εταιρείες κινητής ανοίγοντας τα δικτυά τους για εσωτερικές κλήσεις (σε άλλες χώρες έχουν ουσιαστικά απεριόριστες κλήσεις από κινητά σε όλα τα δίκτυα!).

Αν δεν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, νομίζω ότι οι εναλλακτικοί θα δουν κατακόρυφη πτώση των αιτήσεων για μεταφορά σε ιδιόκτητο στο εξής..

----------


## agent_sumo

και γω παιδες ειμαι απο τις 19/12 σε s4 απο s2 που ημουν αλλα ακομα 1024 πιανω :Thinking: 
κανω υπομονη αλλα ετοιμος ειμαι να αρχισω τα τηλεφωνα γιατι αν και σημερα και αυριο δε γινει μετα απο του χρονου!!!

----------


## pnikolo

> και γω παιδες ειμαι απο τις 19/12 σε s4 απο s2 που ημουν αλλα ακομα 1024 πιανω
> κανω υπομονη αλλα ετοιμος ειμαι να αρχισω τα τηλεφωνα γιατι αν και σημερα και αυριο δε γινει μετα απο του χρονου!!!


Σε ποσες μερες σου ειπαν θα γινει? Εμενα 7-10. :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Δηλαδη ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που πληρωνουν? αν εννοεις τους συνδρομητες των εναλλακτικων τοτε πρεπει να ξερεις οτι αυτοι πληρωνουν για *τις νεες υποδομες των εναλλακτικων* την στιγμη μαλιστα που ολοι *χρησημοποιουν το τωρινο δικτυο τουΟΤΕ*. Αν τωρα εσυ νομιζεις οτι πληρωνεις την συντηρηση του δικτυου θα στο πω απλα ... ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ





> Συγνώμη αν σου έθιξα κάποιο συμφέρων σου, αλλά κάνεις πολύ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ. Οι εναλλακτικοί πουλάνε λιανική πάρα πολύ ακριβά σε σχέση με τη χονδρική που αγοράζουν. Επενδύουν ελάχιστα ίδια κεφάλαια και τραβάνε κοινοτικούς πόρους. Σου αρέσει ή όχι, στην πλάτη αυτών και μόνο που πληρώνουν πάγια ΟΤΕ, οι εναλλακτικοί τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια.


Ψύχραιμα απαντώντας (αντίθετα με το "πρέπει να μας ευχαριστείτε" σου, jpan), βρίσκω το πάγιο που πληρώνει ο κάθε εναλλακτικός σε Full LLU *ανά γραμμή, για συντήρηση*, ανεξάρτητα από τα άλλα τέλη ή τα εφάπαξ κόστη στον ΟΤΕ... και είναι κάπου στα 9 ευρώ.

*Το ότι δεν πληρώνουν άμεσα τη συντήρηση ως "πάγιο ΟΤΕ" δε σημαίνει ότι δεν την πληρώνουν καθόλου.* Εσείς οι δύο κάνατε το ίδιο λάθος που κάνουν και όσοι "τσιμπούν" με τις διαφημίσεις των εναλλακτικών "χωρίς πάγιο ΟΤΕ", γιατί είναι μόνο χωρίς *άμεσο* πάγιο ΟΤΕ.

Και 9 ευρώ για *συντήρηση μόνο* είναι ίσως πάρα πολλά αν αναλογιστείτε ότι εμείς πληρώνουμε 15 ευρώ το μήνα για συντήρηση *και γραμμή* PSTN.

Και ναι, αν νομίζετε ότι πληρώνου*με* περισσότερα για συντήρηση κάνετε λάθος· συγγνώμη αν σας έθιξα τα οτεφυλόφιλα αισθήματά σας...

----------


## DVader

> ειναι μεχρι να καεις απο τον οτε. μετα ουτε να τον βλεπεις δεν θα θελεις.




Είχα εναλλακτικό στο γραφείο..Την Forthnet...Αν ψάξεις θα δείς τι έχω τραβήξει ..Τι περισσότερο πρέπει να πάθω για να πεισθώ ότι η μόνη σταθερή αξία στον χώρο του aDSL είναι απλα μονάχα ο οτε.... Τι εννοείς να καώ..? Δεν έχω καεί λες από το forthnet..? :Thinking:

----------


## pnikolo

> Είχα εναλλακτικό στο γραφείο..Την Forthnet...Αν ψάξεις θα δείς τι έχω τραβήξει ..Τι περισσότερο πρέπει να πάθω για να πεισθώ ότι η μόνη σταθερή αξία στον χώρο του aDSL είναι απλα μονάχα ο οτε.... Τι εννοείς να καώ..? Δεν έχω καεί λες από το forthnet..?


Ενοει να μην εχεις τηλεφωνο και internet και να πληρωνεις μονο 39,90€ αλλα χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ λες και αυτο που πληρωνουν δεν ειναι παγιο :ROFL:

----------


## DVader

> Ενοει να μην εχεις τηλεφωνο και internet και να πληρωνεις μονο 39,90€ αλλα χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ λες και αυτο που πληρωνουν δεν ειναι παγιο




Συμφωνώ ότι το οικονομικό είναι ένας παράγοντα καλός..Ομως προτιμώ να πληρώνω παραπάνω και να μην έχω πρόβλημα ΠΟΤΕ παρά ....να τρέχω όπως έτρεχα με το Φορθνετ....Πως να το κάνουμε τώρα.... :ROFL:

----------


## bomberb17

Ρε παιδιά να καταλάβω... Έχω 768/192... (s1) Πρέπει να κάνω κάποια αίτηση για να μου γίνει η δωρεαν αναβάθμιση; Θυμάμαι ότι από 384 σε 768 είχε γίνει αυτόματα...

----------


## manoulamou

Αφου καταργουν την "εισαγωγικη" ταχυτητα των 768/192
η αναβαθμιση γινεται αυτοματα!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μα το είπαν απ τον ΟΤΕ ότι θα γίνει αναβάθμηση σε όλους στο 1mbit

----------


## panil

Μετά από ένα όλοκληρο πρωινό στα τηλέφωνα και τρεις (3) επισκέψεις στον ΟΤΕ της γειτονιάς μας είδα το φως το αληθινό.


*Spoiler:*









Αρχίζω να διαπιστώνω ότι και τα παιδάκια που είναι στα Helpdesk της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν πάνε πίσω σε επίπεδο ασχετοσύνης από τα αντίστοιχα των εναλλακτικών (τουλάχιστον στην FORTHNET που την γνωρίζω δέκα χρόνια).

*Αμέσως να σε παραπέμψουν.* 
134 - 1242- 801 11 35555. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ο χρονος αναμονής που ειναι μικροτερος.
Το Helpdesk της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ακούει conn-x και αμέσως να σε στείλει. 

Για μισό λεπτό ρε φίλε, όταν σου λέω ότι η γραμμή ( ο χαλκός ) είναι έτοιμη από τον ΟΤΕ τότε τι π@π@ριές μου λες ότι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν έχει καμμία σχέση. 
Αφου ο πάροχος μου για το internet είτε είμαι  στο Conn-x είτε είμαι στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ *είναι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ* !!!!

Και μην μου πει κανεις τιποτα διαφορετικό γιατι σημερα έχω πάρει διδακτορικό στα σχετικά θέματα.

Καλές γιορτές και πάλι .....

και καλά ξεμπερδέματα σ' αυτούς *που όμως έχουν πραγματικό πρόβλημα* (όπως είχα εγώ) *και όχι πρόβλημα ανυπομονησίας*.

----------


## Aggelos13

πηγα και εκανα αναβαθμιση απο 768 σε 2 Mbps  :One thumb up:  σε 3 μερες μου ειπαν στο καταστημα απο το οποιο ειχα παρει την αρχικη συνδεση πριν εναμιση χρονο οτι θα ειναι ετοιμο  :Wink:

----------


## agent_sumo

> Σε ποσες μερες σου ειπαν θα γινει? Εμενα 7-10.


7 εργασιμες..αλλα απο οτι ακουω εδω μεσα και απο κανα 2 αλλους γνωστους εγινε πιο γρηγορα...τι να πω ισως επειδη ηταν απο τους πρωτους..ελπιζω για αυριο.

----------


## BigBlack

> και καλά ξεμπερδέματα σ' αυτούς *που όμως έχουν πραγματικό πρόβλημα* (όπως είχα εγώ) *και όχι πρόβλημα ανυπομονησίας*.


Δηλαδή φίλε panil ποό ήταν τελικά το πρόβλημα? Χαμένη αίτηση, ολιγωρία ή τι άλλο? Δώσε γραμμή και για τους άλλους που καθυστερούν....

----------


## jpan

> Ψύχραιμα απαντώντας (αντίθετα με το "πρέπει να μας ευχαριστείτε" σου, jpan), βρίσκω το πάγιο που πληρώνει ο κάθε εναλλακτικός σε Full LLU *ανά γραμμή, για συντήρηση*, ανεξάρτητα από τα άλλα τέλη ή τα εφάπαξ κόστη στον ΟΤΕ... και είναι κάπου στα 9 ευρώ.......................................................................................
> ..........................................................................
> Και ναι, αν νομίζετε ότι πληρώνου*με* περισσότερα για συντήρηση κάνετε λάθος· συγγνώμη αν σας έθιξα τα οτεφυλόφιλα αισθήματά σας...


_"Δύο πράγματα είναι άπειρα: Το Σύμπαν και η ανθρώπινη βλακεία. Αλλά για το πρώτο δεν είμαι σίγουρος." 

Άλμπερτ Αινστάιν_

----------


## hercules_j

εγω εκανα αιτηση την Πεμπτη 20/12 για αναβαθμιση, τους ξαναπείρα τηλ την Παρασκευή και μου ειπαν μεσα 2 βδομαδες, τους ξαναπείρα σημερα και μετα από αρκετή συζητηση και ψάξιμο μου ειπαν τα ιδια δηλ 2 βδομαδες.
Απ'ότι κατάλαβα χασαν την αιτηση.
Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος ΠΩΣ ΧΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ? αφου γινεται καταχωρηση στο κομπιουτερ.

----------


## panil

> πηγα και εκανα αναβαθμιση απο 768 σε 2 Mbps  σε 3 μερες μου ειπαν στο καταστημα απο το οποιο ειχα παρει την αρχικη συνδεση πριν εναμιση χρονο οτι θα ειναι ετοιμο


 :One thumb up: 

τσέκαρε σε μερικές ώρες την σύνδεση σου. 
με λίγη τύχη μπορεί να είσαι και σήμερα  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: panil added 16 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........




> Δηλαδή φίλε panil ποό ήταν τελικά το πρόβλημα? Χαμένη αίτηση, ολιγωρία ή τι άλλο? Δώσε γραμμή και για τους άλλους που καθυστερούν....


Όταν πήγαν να περάσουν στο σύστημά τους (στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ) την χειρόγραφη αίτηση που είχα κάνει για αναβάθμιση της υπάρχουσας γραμμής ή 
*α) * δεν την καταχώρησαν σωστά ως προς το αίτημα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για αναβάθμιση της παροχής ( η ευγενική κυρία ορκιζόταν  ότι αυτά γίνονται μαζί---εγώ δεν ξέρω τι να πω) ή 
*β)* στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ χάθηκε ( αλλά πως χάθηκε δεν μιλάμε για χαρτιά, όλα *γίνονται Online)

Προσοχή

*Οταν σταλεί το αιτημα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ενεργοποιηθεί (ειδικά αν είσαι επάνω στο Pc και κάνεις refresh συνέχεια)  η αλλαγή για 1 με 2 ωρες  στο activation του my.otenet.gr φαίνεται σαν να αγόρασες *ΝΕΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ. 
Π-Ρ-Ο-Σ-Ο-Χ-Η*
Δεν κάνουμε τίποτα (δηλ. ενεργοποίηση της νεας συνδεσης που μας προτείνει ο wizzard)  και απλά περιμένουμε κάνοντας ένα refresh στον router με το username kai password μας, μέχρι να  την δει το συστημα σαν την αναβαθμισμένη υπάρχουσα συνδεση και όχι σαν νέα.

Απολαύστε την ευρυζωνικότητα  :Cool: 

Εμείς ειμαστε στα 2048 και δεν πάμε παραπάνω εδώ και πάλι το χαιρομαστε το 200αρι μας.
Σκεφτομαι εσας τυχεράκηδες στα 24 να τινάζεται τα πέταλα στο γράφημα στο NETLIMITER  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## no_logo

> Αρχίζω να διαπιστώνω ότι και τα παιδάκια που είναι στα Helpdesk της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν πάνε πίσω σε επίπεδο ασχετοσύνης από τα αντίστοιχα των εναλλακτικών (τουλάχιστον στην FORTHNET που την γνωρίζω δέκα χρόνια).
> 
> *Αμέσως να σε παραπέμψουν.* 
> 134 - 1242- 801 11 35555. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ο χρονος αναμονής που ειναι μικροτερος.
> Το Helpdesk της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ακούει conn-x και αμέσως να σε στείλει. 
> 
> Για μισό λεπτό ρε φίλε, όταν σου λέω ότι η γραμμή ( ο χαλκός ) είναι έτοιμη από τον ΟΤΕ τότε τι π@π@ριές μου λες ότι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν έχει καμμία σχέση. 
> Αφου ο πάροχος μου για το internet είτε είμαι  στο Conn-x είτε είμαι στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ *είναι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ* !!!!
> 
> ...


οι πελάτες του connX δεν εξυπηρετούνται από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της OTENET αλλά μόνο από τον ΟΤΕ (1242-121-134)

----------


## panil

> οι πελάτες του connX δεν εξυπηρετούνται από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της OTENET αλλά μόνο από τον ΟΤΕ (1242-121-134)


Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες. 
Όταν όμως τα έχουν κάνει μαντάρα μεταξύ τους και μένει *μόνο το καθαρό κομμάτι του παρόχου*, τότε μόνο η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δίνει την λύση. 
Ευγενικά αλλά αποφασιστικά επιμείνετε και μην δέχεστε παραπομπή.
*Προυποθέτει ότι έχετε καταλήξει τι έχει γίνει και ποιος πρέπει να ενεργησει πλεον.
*Αλλιως μπαλάκι και υπομονή μέχρι να βγάλετε άκρη.

----------


## no_logo

αν μασήσεις ο άλλος στην άλλη πλευρά του τηλεφώνου καλώς 

το connX υποτίθεται πως είναι φθηνότερο από συνδρομή στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ένας από τους λόγους είναι η έλλειψη υποστήριξης του πελάτη μια και δεν υφίσταται εξυπηρέτηση πελατών

Το παραπάνω είναι θεωρητικά γνωστό στους πελάτες και παίρνουν ρίσκο επιλέγοντας το connX

----------


## anthoula

> Ψύχραιμα απαντώντας (αντίθετα με το "πρέπει να μας ευχαριστείτε" σου, jpan), βρίσκω το πάγιο που πληρώνει ο κάθε εναλλακτικός σε Full LLU *ανά γραμμή, για συντήρηση*, ανεξάρτητα από τα άλλα τέλη ή τα εφάπαξ κόστη στον ΟΤΕ... και είναι κάπου στα 9 ευρώ.
> 
> *Το ότι δεν πληρώνουν άμεσα τη συντήρηση ως "πάγιο ΟΤΕ" δε σημαίνει ότι δεν την πληρώνουν καθόλου.* Εσείς οι δύο κάνατε το ίδιο λάθος που κάνουν και όσοι "τσιμπούν" με τις διαφημίσεις των εναλλακτικών "χωρίς πάγιο ΟΤΕ", γιατί είναι μόνο χωρίς *άμεσο* πάγιο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Και 9 ευρώ για *συντήρηση μόνο* είναι ίσως πάρα πολλά αν αναλογιστείτε ότι εμείς πληρώνουμε 15 ευρώ το μήνα για συντήρηση *και γραμμή* PSTN.
> 
> Και ναι, αν νομίζετε ότι πληρώνου*με* περισσότερα για συντήρηση κάνετε λάθος· συγγνώμη αν σας έθιξα τα οτεφυλόφιλα αισθήματά σας...


Επιτέλους, λίγη αντικειμενικότης στον αχταρμά του fanboyσμου!  :One thumb up:

----------


## globalnoise

Καλά μωρέ πάτε καλά; Σε λίγο θα κοιτάτε και τα λογιστκά της κάθε εταιρίας.. Ξυπνάτε να πούμε κάνετε λες και έχετε μετοχές. *Η ουσία είναι πόσα € φεύγουν κάθε μήνα από τα λεφτά, μισθό, τσέπη του καθένα μας*. Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά για να περνάτε την ώρα σας στο forum.

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic





> _"Δύο πράγματα είναι άπειρα: Το Σύμπαν και η ανθρώπινη βλακεία. Αλλά για το πρώτο δεν είμαι σίγουρος." 
> 
> Άλμπερτ Αινστάιν_


Μπράβο επιχειρήματα!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Anonyma

> οι πελάτες του connX δεν εξυπηρετούνται από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της OTENET αλλά μόνο από τον ΟΤΕ (1242-121-134)


Δεν φαίνεται να είναι και τόσο σαφή τα πράγματα.....
Εγώ όταν τους πήρα στο 134 για τους κωδικούς της σύνδεσης conn-x, μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή μου να είναι ενεργοποιημένη, αλλά δεν βλέπουν ακόμα τους κωδικούς, είτε να περιμένω να μου έρθει το πακέτο conn-x μαζί με τους κωδικούς, είτε να πάρω στο 801113555 δηλ. ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, που - όπως μου είπαν - είναι υπεύθυνοι για την πρόσβαση ιντερνετ (η οποία γίνεται στο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ) και που μάλλον μπορούν να μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς.... Πήρα εκεί, και όντως μου έδωσαν τους κωδικούς και μου είπαν μετά από καμία ώρα μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω την σύνδεση κλπ. Εν τω μεταξύ άλλαξα και τις ρυθμίζεις τις σύνδεσής μου και εδώ και κάποιες ώρες μπαίνω στο ιντερνετ μέσω conn-x.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Εγώ δλδ που έχω 768/192 γραμμή πότε θα έχω τις καινούριες ταχύτητες? 
Η τιμή θα είναι ίδια?

----------


## no_logo

> Δεν φαίνεται να είναι και τόσο σαφή τα πράγματα.....
> Εγώ όταν τους πήρα στο 134 για τους κωδικούς της σύνδεσης conn-x, μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή μου να είναι ενεργοποιημένη, αλλά δεν βλέπουν ακόμα τους κωδικούς, είτε να περιμένω να μου έρθει το πακέτο conn-x μαζί με τους κωδικούς, είτε να πάρω στο 801113555 δηλ. ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, που - όπως μου είπαν - είναι υπεύθυνοι για την πρόσβαση ιντερνετ (η οποία γίνεται στο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ) και που μάλλον μπορούν να μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς.... Πήρα εκεί, και όντως μου έδωσαν τους κωδικούς και μου είπαν μετά από καμία ώρα μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω την σύνδεση κλπ. Εν τω μεταξύ άλλαξα και τις ρυθμίζεις τις σύνδεσής μου και εδώ και κάποιες ώρες μπαίνω στο ιντερνετ μέσω conn-x.



τους κωδικούς η οτενετ τους βγάζει
αν τους πάρεις για τεχνική υποστήριξη κατα 99% δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν

----------


## thanasis38

> Είχα εναλλακτικό στο γραφείο..Την Forthnet...Αν ψάξεις θα δείς τι έχω τραβήξει ..Τι περισσότερο πρέπει να πάθω για να πεισθώ ότι η μόνη σταθερή αξία στον χώρο του aDSL είναι απλα μονάχα ο οτε.... Τι εννοείς να καώ..? Δεν έχω καεί λες από το forthnet..?


επειδη εμενα ο οτε με αφησε χωρις τηλεφωνο 5 μερες εγω εχω καει απο τον οτε οποτε οσο καιρο ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο τον παροχο μου δεν προκειται να αλλαξω παροχο.

........Auto merged post: thanasis38 added 3 Minutes and 0 Seconds later........




> Ενοει να μην εχεις τηλεφωνο και internet και να πληρωνεις μονο 39,90€ αλλα χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ λες και αυτο που πληρωνουν δεν ειναι παγιο


μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει κατι. αυτο δεν ειναι παγια αλλα προγραμμα με δωρεαν αστικες υπεραστικες και διεθνεις κλησεις και ιντερνετ εως 24mb κατι το οποιο δεν υπαρχει στον οτε.

----------


## anthoula

> μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει κατι. αυτο δεν ειναι παγια αλλα προγραμμα με δωρεαν αστικες υπεραστικες και διεθνεις κλησεις και ιντερνετ εως 24mb κατι το οποιο δεν υπαρχει στον οτε.


Πάγια είναι, απλά παρέχουν καλύτερο value for money.

----------


## Digiwolf

Παιδιά,

έχω κάνει αίτηση από την μεθεπόμενη της ανακοίνωσης των πακέτων και τίποτε ακόμη. Ούτε εξοπλισμός, ούτε αναβάθμιση ούτε τίποτε... Τι γίνεται;

----------


## vspiros

Άσχετα με τις συμπάθειες ή τις αντιπάθειες προς τον Ο.Τ.Ε. ή τους εναλλακτικούς (γιατί φοβάμαι πως πάμε να καταντήσουμε οπαδοί), βρισκόμενος σήμερα στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου, την Ήπειρο, για τις μέρες των γιορτών με ενημέρωσαν ότι ο Ο.Τ.Ε. περνάει οπτικές ίνες για να συνδέσει σε πρώτη φάση τις έδρες των δήμων και των μικρών διαμερισμάτων κέντρα για adsl. Αν ένα μέρος του πάγιου που πληρώνω στο λογαριασμό του τηλεφώνου μου στην Αθήνα γι'αυτό το σκοπό χαλάλι του. Και για τα δικαιώματα των ανθρώπων που μένουν εκεί (για να βρίσκω να λέω μια καλημέρα όταν μπορώ να πηγαίνω) αλλά και γιατί μπορεί να μου χρησιμεύσει καποια στιγμή.Ας βγούμε κάποια στιγμή από τον μικρόκοσμό μας...

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγώ δλδ που έχω 768/192 γραμμή πότε θα έχω τις καινούριες ταχύτητες? 
> Η τιμή θα είναι ίδια?


Αν έχεις Conn-X, η τιμή έχει πέσει στα 16,50 το μήνα και θα αναβαθμιστείς σύντομα στα 1024, εκτός κι αν ζητήσεις υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## STARJOHN

Πριιν λιγο μπηκα στο WebselfCare και ειδα απο s2 σε s4 αρα περιμενω αναβαθκιση της γραμμης.
Ελπιζω την Πεμπτη να ειμαι ετοιμος και να παιξει.
Ελπιζω :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Για τους Παρόχους πλέον ισχύουν:
> * 
> NEEΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ*
> τα 1024/256 κοστίζουν 11,166
> τα 2048/256 κοστίζουν 11,826
> τα 4096/256 κοστίζουν 13,004
> τα 8192/384 κοστίζουν 13,569
> *τα 24576/1024 κοστίζουν 14,351*
> * 
> ...


Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: ξέρει πολύ καλά τι κάνει ο ΟΤΕ: εφ' όσον χάνει κόσμο από το LLU και για να δώσει κάτω του κόστους χωρίς να του πει τίποτα η ΕΕΤΤ, αντί να πουλήσει ο ίδιος κάτω του κόστους, δίνει περιθώριο στην Altec Telecoms να το κάνει αυτό σε απίστευτες τιμές, και καθυστέρησε την ανακοίνωση της Otenet για νέα OnDSL Kit για να δει πρώτα τις κινήσεις της Altec και να πουλήσει όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοστοστρεφώς (αλλά μάλλον πάλι κάτω του κόστους)...



Off Topic


		@STARJOHN: Καλύτερα άλλαξε Avatar, γιατί με αυτό θα μπερδευόμαστε.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> @STARJOHN: Καλύτερα άλλαξε Avatar, γιατί με αυτό θα μπερδευόμαστε.


ΑΣΤΑ επαθα ... νιλα,  προσπαθωντας να καταλαβω, γιατι δεν εγινε auto merge το ... διπλο μηνυμα :Razz: ....

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Αν έχεις Conn-X, η τιμή έχει πέσει στα 16,50 το μήνα και θα αναβαθμιστείς σύντομα στα 1024, εκτός κι αν ζητήσεις υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.


ευχαριστώ....


αααλλά....



ΠΟΤΕ?

----------


## manoulamou

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑ*

----------


## joh75

Χρόνια πολλά παιδιά σε όλους !Καλές γιορτές να έχουμε ! Άντε και καλά κατεβάσματα  :Smile:

----------


## nikos76

> Χρόνια πολλά παιδιά σε όλους !Καλές γιορτές να έχουμε ! Άντε και καλά κατεβάσματα



 Φιλε,

Πες μας, ΠΟΣΟ πρακτικα ποιανεις τωρα, Πανω, Κατω ???

φιλικα
Νικος

----------


## joh75

Το στάνταρ είναι 2MB/sec και μερικές φορές βλέπω και 2,2MB/sec

----------


## jpan

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μπράβο επιχειρήματα!


Είναι γιορτινές μέρες και δε θέλω ούτε να τσακώνομαι ούτε να φωνάζω. Έτσι αποφάσισα να μην ασχοληθώ άλλο. Ένα πράγμα θα πω μόνο. Ενώ μιλάς υποθετικά, συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν να είσαι βαθύς γνώστης των χρηματοοικονομικών μεγεθών και των επενδυτικών πλάνων των εναλλακτικών παρόχων. Προσπαθείς να πείσεις όλους τους αναγνώστες του forum, ότι γνωρίζεις πολύ περισσότερα ακόμα και από τους ορκωτούς λογιστές του κράτους.
Όλοι τους, ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικοί, είναι καθαρά κερδοσκοπικές επιχειρήσεις. Δε θα διστάσουν να πατήσουν επί πτωμάτων  προκειμένου να αποκομίσουν μεγαλύτερα κέρδη.
Όμως ο ΟΤΕ σαν μισο-δημόσια μισο-ΔΕΚΟ επιχείρηση που ακόμα είναι, πρέπει να κάνει και κοινωνικό έργο, δηλαδή να επενδύσει πάρα πολλά ευρώ (από τα πάγια μας) για να βάλει για παράδειγμα ένα τηλέφωνο στο χωριουδάκι των 10 γερόντων. Αυτό δε θα το κάνει ποτέ ο εναλλακτικός, οποίος θα προτιμήσει να αφήσει τα 10 γεροντάκια στη μοίρα τους, και να επενδύσει τα χρήματά του κάπου αλλού.

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλές Γιορτές σε όλους.

----------


## MNP-10

> Όμως ο ΟΤΕ σαν μισο-δημόσια μισο-ΔΕΚΟ επιχείρηση που ακόμα είναι, πρέπει να κάνει και κοινωνικό έργο, δηλαδή να επενδύσει πάρα πολλά ευρώ (από τα πάγια μας) για να βάλει για παράδειγμα ένα τηλέφωνο στο χωριουδάκι των 10 γερόντων. Αυτό δε θα το κάνει ποτέ ο εναλλακτικός, οποίος θα προτιμήσει να αφήσει τα 10 γεροντάκια στη μοίρα τους, και να επενδύσει τα χρήματά του κάπου αλλού.


Η αναπτυξη του τηλεφωνικου δικτυου του ΟΤΕ, εγινε σε βαθος δεκαετιων με τα λεφτα του φορολογουμενου. Σημερα το προβλημα της Ελλαδας δεν ειναι να βαλει τηλεφωνο στα χωρια (αυτο το εκανε η χουντα και οι μεταγενεστεροι της λογω αδρανειακης φορας) αλλα να βαλει adsl ή οπτικες ινες. 

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν θεωρειται μισο-δημοσιο ή μισο-ΔΕΚΟ. Θεωρειται ΑΕ με διαχειριστικες υποχρεωσεις στο last mile και δρα βαση του νομου που οριζει την τηλεφωνια ως καθολικη υπηρεσια. Το adsl για το οποιο συζηταμε, δεν ειναι καθολικη υπηρεσια. Γι'αυτο και ο ΟΤΕ, ως κερδοσκοπικη επιχειρηση, δεν προκειται ποτε να βαλει adsl στα 10 γεροντακια. Νομιζω το οριο που θετουν ειναι 7000 κατοικοι - δεν γνωριζω αν εχει αναθεωρηθει προς κατω / πανω κτλ. Αντιθετα, θα τους πει "βαλτε δορυφορο" - γιατι αυτο ειναι το οικονομοτεχνικα βιωσιμο μοντελο.

Κρατα επισης το οτι ο ΟΤΕ μπορει και προβαινει σε επενδυσεις στην περιφερεια, γιατι ειναι ηδη στημμενος παντου σε βαθος δεκαετιων και δεν εχει αποσβεσεις. Οι εναλλακτικοι εχουν τεραστια startup κοστη και πριν μιλησεις για κερδη και ορκωτους κτλ, ψαξε σε παρακαλω για εναν εναλλακτικο που να εχει ιδιοκτητο δικτυο και κερδη εστω 1 εκ ευρω. Αντιθετα ο ΟΤΕ εχει κερδη που ξεπερνανε τα 400 εκ ευρω. 

Συμφωνα με αυτα που λες θα περιμενε κανεις ο ΟΤΕ να μπαινει μεσα και οι αλλοι να βγαζουν τα απειρα χρηματα.. ομως τα νουμερα σε διαψευδουν. Αυτη τη στιγμη ο μονος που επιδοτει ADSL συνδεσεις, με βαση το κοστος του, ειναι οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι. *Ο ΟΤΕ τις δινει περισσοτερο απ' οσο τους κοστιζει.*

Και να θυμασαι οτι η συντηρηση του last mile ειναι θεσμοθετημενη απ'την ΕΕΤΤ στα 8.5Ε / μηνα τα οποια πανε, για καθε γραμμη που χρησιμοποιει εναλλακτικος, => στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτα τα πληρωνει χρηστης στον εναλλακτικο, και ο εναλλακτικος στον ΟΤΕ.

Χρονια πολλα και καλα χριστουγεννα να εχεις.

----------


## Minotavrs

Ρε παιδια Ελεος πια με αυτόν τον Fanboyσμο  :Sad: 

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ !!!  :Smile:

----------


## hercules_j

> Άσχετα με τις συμπάθειες ή τις αντιπάθειες προς τον Ο.Τ.Ε. ή τους εναλλακτικούς (γιατί φοβάμαι πως πάμε να καταντήσουμε οπαδοί), βρισκόμενος σήμερα στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου, την Ήπειρο, για τις μέρες των γιορτών με ενημέρωσαν ότι ο Ο.Τ.Ε. περνάει οπτικές ίνες για να συνδέσει σε πρώτη φάση τις έδρες των δήμων και των μικρών διαμερισμάτων κέντρα για adsl. Αν ένα μέρος του πάγιου που πληρώνω στο λογαριασμό του τηλεφώνου μου στην Αθήνα γι'αυτό το σκοπό χαλάλι του. Και για τα δικαιώματα των ανθρώπων που μένουν εκεί (για να βρίσκω να λέω μια καλημέρα όταν μπορώ να πηγαίνω) αλλά και γιατί μπορεί να μου χρησιμεύσει καποια στιγμή.Ας βγούμε κάποια στιγμή από τον μικρόκοσμό μας...



 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

και παρόμοια κατάσταση ισχύει και για την Ολυμπιακή,
αν εγω ό βολεμενος στην Αθηνα, Θεσσανολινκη ή καποια αλλη μεγαλη πολη πρέπει να πληρωνω κατι παραπάνω για να πετάξει το αεροπλάνο σε καποιο ακρητικό νησι εστω και με εναν επιβατη και να μην αποκοπεί το νησι από την υπόλοιπη χωρα τοτε να το πληρώσω
.
sorry για το offtopic

----------


## Georgios1974

> και παρόμοια κατάσταση ισχύει και για την Ολυμπιακή,
> αν εγω ό βολεμενος στην Αθηνα, Θεσσανολινκη ή καποια αλλη μεγαλη πολη πρέπει να πληρωνω κατι παραπάνω για να πετάξει το αεροπλάνο σε καποιο ακρητικό νησι εστω και με εναν επιβατη και να μην αποκοπεί το νησι από την υπόλοιπη χωρα τοτε να το πληρώσω
> .
> sorry για το offtopic


Γιατί να σταματήσουμε εκεί? Προτείνω σε κάθε χωριό σε ημιορεινή-ορεινή περιοχή να αρχίσει υπηρεσία παροχής 4*4 τζιπ ώστε να τα χρησιμοποιούμε αν τυχόν πατήσουμε ποτέ εκεί αλλά και να μην έχουν ποτέ πρόβλημα οι γιδοβοσκοί να πάνε στα κοπάδια τους.

Και κοπάδια να τους πάρουμε αν δεν έχουν.

(Για να ζήσουν χρόνια πολλά και εμείς περισσότερα !)

----------


## xolloth

χα,χα,χα,χα,χα,ωραιο.

----------


## hercules_j

Με αυτην την ερωτηση δείχνεις ότι δεν εισαι σε θεση να αντιληθφείς ότι το 4χ4 σε καθε χωριό δεν εχει την ιδια βαρυτητα με το να υπάρχει συνδεση ενος ακρητικού νησιού με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα.
Αν αποκοπεί η συνδεση των νησιών κάποια άλλη χωρα θα τα προσεγγίσει, αν δεν υπάρχουν 4χ4 στην Πίνδο δεν τρέχει και τιποτα.
Ελπίζω τωρα να κατάλαβες την τεράστια διαφορά.

Ξανα συγνωμη για το Off-Topic, ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## STARJOHN

Χρονια Πολλα.
A_gamer το αλλαξα το avatar σηκωσα τα πιστολια ψηλα :Wink:

----------


## kyriakos7

> Χρονια Πολλα.
> A_gamer το αλλαξα το avatar σηκωσα τα πιστολια ψηλα




Off Topic


		εγινες πιο μαχημος  :Razz:

----------


## STARJOHN

Start time Duration Phone No Receive speed Transmit speed Bytes IN Bytes OUT Disconnect Cause Disc-ext User IP Host IP Host Name OTE Units 
9:49:47 πμ 1:01:02 πμ atm 11 4096 384 3018217 629143 Port Error - 85.72.86.126 62.103.1.100 athe10kn-l0 0 
10:54:56 πμ 02:30  atm 11 4096 384 1477 66 Port Error - 85.75.207.105 62.103.1.74 athe10kf-l0 0 
11:29:06 πμ 1:07:02 πμ atm 11 4096 384 18871660 1847828 Port Error - 85.75.236.80 62.103.3.158 athe10ka-l0 0 
12:42:48 μμ 2:19:53 πμ atm 11 4096 384 106354394 3445618 User Request - 85.75.53.197 62.103.3.158 athe10ka-l0 0 
3:02:56 μμ 2:31:35 πμ atm 11 4096 384 66506645 6064290 Port Error - 85.75.220.155 62.103.1.74 athe10kf-l0 0 
5:35:02 μμ 2:06:27 πμ atm 11 4096 384 17497321 1625530 User Request - 85.72.97.104 62.103.1.100 athe10kn-l0 0 
7:43:05 μμ 3:43:07 πμ atm 11 4096 384 152069336 4488239 Port Error - 85.73.147.5 62.103.1.73 athe10kl-l0 0 
11:22:23 μμ 03:00  atm 11 4096 384 95947 56502 Port Error - 85.75.33.23 62.103.3.158 athe10ka-l0 



Μπηκα στο Webselfcare της οτενετ και βλεπω αυτα.Προσεξτε 4096/384 τι σημαινει εδωσαν παραπανω upload η ετσι δειχει.Δεν εχει γινει ακομη αλλαγη στην γραμμη μου.
Το εχει προσεξει αλλος?Που σιχρονιζετε εσεις με τις 4σαρες? :Whistle:

----------


## agent_sumo

Μα καλα τι κανουν τα παλικαρια στην οτενετ.?Εδω και 5 μερες με ειχαν s4 εαπο τις 19/12/07 που εκανα αιτηση απο 1ΜΒ>4ΜΒ χωρις να μπορω βεβαια να συγχρονισω πανψω απο 1ΜΒ και σημερα γραφει ημ. ενεργοποιησης s4 24/12/07 απο 19/12 που εγραφε :Thumb down: 

οτι να ναι ρε γμτ..

και οπως λεει και ο STARJOHN απο την αναλυση χρυση εχω:

10:48:51 πμ  	00:03  	atm 12  	4096  	*384 * 	2445  	275  	User Request  	-  	85.73.198.139  	62.103.1.99  	athe10km

upload 384 :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

παντως εγω πιανω σταθερα 1024/256 αυτο το 6ημερο.

----------


## BigBlack

> Μπηκα στο Webselfcare της οτενετ και βλεπω αυτα.Προσεξτε 4096/384 τι σημαινει εδωσαν παραπανω upload η ετσι δειχει.Δεν εχει γινει ακομη αλλαγη στην γραμμη μου.
> Το εχει προσεξει αλλος?Που σιχρονιζετε εσεις με τις 4σαρες?


Η γραμμή μου κλειδώνει στα 8/768 και το feed ειναι στα 4/256. Με είχαν σε 8άρα πριν καν ζητήσω αναβάθμιση στα 4!!!

----------


## A_gamer

> [...]Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλές Γιορτές σε όλους.


Αυτό έχω να πω και εγώ.



Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Ακόμη μια φορά διαπιστώνω έλλειψη πραγματικών επιχειρημάτων και στοιχείων για να στηρίξεις... τις γνώσεις σου από μέσα. Για να μη χαλάσω τη ζαχαρένια μου κι εγώ μέρες που είναι, σου δίνω τιμητική θέση: ο πρώτος στην (άδεια) ignore list μου. Συγχαρητήρια.

Στα υπόλοιπα με κάλυψε ο MNP-10.
		







> Χρονια Πολλα.
> A_gamer το αλλαξα το avatar σηκωσα τα πιστολια ψηλα


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## STARJOHN

Τελικα ο Οτε δινει 384 upload σε 4 και 768 σε 8?

----------


## alfagamma

> Γιατί να σταματήσουμε εκεί? Προτείνω σε κάθε χωριό σε ημιορεινή-ορεινή περιοχή να αρχίσει υπηρεσία παροχής 4*4 τζιπ ώστε να τα χρησιμοποιούμε αν τυχόν πατήσουμε ποτέ εκεί αλλά και να μην έχουν ποτέ πρόβλημα οι γιδοβοσκοί να πάνε στα κοπάδια τους.
> 
> Και κοπάδια να τους πάρουμε αν δεν έχουν.
> 
> (Για να ζήσουν χρόνια πολλά και εμείς περισσότερα !)


Τελικα καποιοι δεν μπορουν να αντιληφθουν το κοστος αλλα και την αναγκαιοτητα της κοινωνικης πολιτικης.
Ισως θα επρεπε να ζησουν (εστω και υπο μορφη διακοπων) σε ενα απομακρυσμενο μερος να καταλαβουν τι ειναι ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ και τι υπερβολη.

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλές Γιορτές σε όλους με υγεια και χαρα... (και σταθερες ταχυτητες :Smile: )

----------


## A_gamer

> Τελικα ο Οτε δινει 384 upload σε 4 και 768 σε 8?


Όχι, τα αφήνει έτσι όπως είναι.  :Sad:

----------


## STARJOHN

Τι εννοεις ?

----------


## A_gamer

> Τι εννοεις ?


4/256, 8/384.

http://www.conn-x.gr/step1.asp

----------


## NoYmErOs

Ρεκόρ αναβάθμισης… ήξερα ότι πάντα κάνουν γρήγορα στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου αλλά τόσο…. Μου έχει ξανατύχη.
Δευτέρα πήρα τηλ για αναβάθμιση από 8 σε 24 και 12:25 χριστουγεννιάτικα ήταν συνδεδεμένη στο 10 και κάτι…
Βέβαια μετά από 5-6 reset του μόντεμ συνδέθηκε στα 19184 (Kbps.) και βάση της απόστασης  είναι πολύ καλά. Upload 1011 (Kbps.) ……….
Το θεωρητικό ήταν 21 και έλπιζα στα 19  :Razz:

----------


## harrysvr

> Παιδιά,
> 
> έχω κάνει αίτηση από την μεθεπόμενη της ανακοίνωσης των πακέτων και τίποτε ακόμη. Ούτε εξοπλισμός, ούτε αναβάθμιση ούτε τίποτε... Τι γίνεται;


Κι εγώ μια απ`τα ίδια...μάλλον επειδή αλλάζουμε και πάροχο, γι`αυτό η μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση.
Απ`ότι είπαν(134) εχθές, απο την Πέμπτη και μετά...

Εχω διαβάσει απο τη αρχή το topic και βλέπω οτι μόνο εγώ έχω τέτοιο αttenuation, ζήτησα 8άρα μόνο για το μεγαλύτερο upload σε σχέση με την 4άρα, αν και ελπίζω  οτι θα πιάνω 5-6down...

----------


## Simon Georgiou

Γεια σας παιδια..Μια απορια...Η οτενετ με εχει παει στο S5 δηλαδη στα 8192 απο τις 22/12 αλλα το ρουτερακι μου συγχρονιζει ακομα στα 2048..Ειχε κανεις αλλος τετοια καθυστερηση?Μηπως φταει η γραμμη μου?

 	DSL Status:   	 Up  	   	 
  	  	  	DSL Modulation Mode:  	 NOT TRAINED 	  	 
  	  	  	DSL Path Mode:  	 FAST 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Rate:  	 2044 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Rate:  	 252 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Margin:  	 12 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Margin:  	 10 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Line Attenuation:  	 43 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Line Attenuation:  	 47 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Transmit Power:  	 15 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Transmit Power:  	 8

----------


## joh75

> Ρεκόρ αναβάθμισης… ήξερα ότι πάντα κάνουν γρήγορα στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου αλλά τόσο…. Μου έχει ξανατύχη.
> Δευτέρα πήρα τηλ για αναβάθμιση από 8 σε 24 και 12:25 χριστουγεννιάτικα ήταν συνδεδεμένη στο 10 και κάτι…
> Βέβαια μετά από 5-6 reset του μόντεμ συνδέθηκε στα 19184 (Kbps.) και βάση της απόστασης  είναι πολύ καλά. Upload 1011 (Kbps.) ……….
> Το θεωρητικό ήταν 21 και έλπιζα στα 19


Άντε μεγιές μεγιές και σε σένα  :Smile:  Εμένα αργίσανε,κάνανε 2 μέρες για την αλλαγή από τα 8 στα 24  :Very Happy:

----------


## panil

> Γεια σας παιδια..Μια απορια...Η οτενετ με εχει παει στο S5 δηλαδη στα 8192 απο τις 22/12 αλλα το ρουτερακι μου συγχρονιζει ακομα στα 2048..Ειχε κανεις αλλος τετοια καθυστερηση?Μηπως φταει η γραμμη μου?


Είναι γιατι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ακόμα αναβαθμίσει ακόμα την γραμμή σου.
Υπομονή.

Ότι ταχυτητα βλέπουμε στο ρούτερ είναι η ταχύτητα της γραμμής (χαλκός).
ΑΠό το My.otenet.gr Βλέπουμε και σε τι ταχύτητα μας έχει ο πάροχος.

Εμένα μου είχε συμβεί το αντίστροφο.

----------


## STARJOHN

[quote=A_gamer;1662722]4/256, 8/384.

http://www.conn-x.gr/step1.asp[/quote]


A_gamer το ξερω αυτο.
Ομως στο Webselfcare γραφει 384 και ο bigblack ειπε οτι συνχρονιζει 8/768 λεω μηπως ο ΟΤΕ αυξησε το upload οπως ακουγονταν.
Γιατι γραφει ετσι αμα δεν ειναι?Λεει ψεμματα η οτενετ στο Webselfcare? :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: STARJOHN added 7 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Γεια σας παιδια..Μια απορια...Η οτενετ με εχει παει στο S5 δηλαδη στα 8192 απο τις 22/12 αλλα το ρουτερακι μου συγχρονιζει ακομα στα 2048..Ειχε κανεις αλλος τετοια καθυστερηση?Μηπως φταει η γραμμη μου?
> 
>     DSL Status:      Up           
>               DSL Modulation Mode:      NOT TRAINED           
>               DSL Path Mode:      FAST           
>               Downstream Rate:      2044 Kbps           
>               Upstream Rate:      252 Kbps           
>               Downstream Margin:      12 db           
>               Upstream Margin:      10 db           
> ...


 

Χρονια πολλα.
Να ρωτησω κατι? Μπορεις να κοιταξεις στο webselfcare της οτενετ στα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου τι upload γραφει?

----------


## Simon Georgiou

@ Starjohn

S5->8192/384.

----------


## STARJOHN

> @ Starjohn
> 
> S5->8192/384.


 


Εμενα S4 4096/384 ενω στο oteshop στο 4096 εχει upload 256 αραγε τι συμβαινει? :Thinking:

----------


## Simon Georgiou

Μαλλον το σκεφτονται ακομα...Ειναι και γιορτες,επικρατει και μια ανοργανωσια γενικοτερη...Θα το ξεκαθαρισουν που θα παει...Παντως μακαρι να το ανεβασουν το upload...

----------


## schumi19gr

Παιδιά, εγώ είμαι με ondsl kit στα 2mbps αορίστου και έκανα αίτηση για conn-x στα 24mbps στα oteshop. Θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος αν πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να διακοπεί η προηγούμενη σύνδεση ή το κάνει ο οτε αυτόματα? Επίσης θα πάρω καινούριους κωδικούς ή θα βάλω αυτούς που έχω τώρα?Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## red bastid

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. 

Έχω μερικές απορίες που πιθανώς να έχουν ήδη απαντηθεί σε αυτό το τόπικ αλλά είναι 172 σελίδες και θα χάσω τη μπάλα ψάχνοντας: 

- Έχω ONDSL Home 1024/256 (την "κλασσική" σύνδεση δηλαδή) και πληρώνω ~35Ε στην Otenet + ~15Ε στον ΟΤΕ = ~50Ε το μήνα, όπως αναφέρεται εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/features/ispsd....php?prod_id=9
- Θέλω να αναβαθμιστώ στα 8192/384, και άρα σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα http://www.adslgr.com/features/ispsd...?prod_id=12378 , θα πληρώνω (για OnDSL Home) 17Ε πάγιο ΟΤΕ + 71Ε στην Otenet = 88E σύνολο το μήνα.

Με βάση τις νέες τιμές Conn-X,αν τελοσπάντων έχω καταλάβει σωστά,  η σύνδεση 8192/384 (http://www.adslgr.com/features/ispsd...?prod_id=12364 ) θα κοστίζει μόλις  27Ε το  μήνα (Πάγιο ΟΤΕ + πρόσβαση Otenet). 

Το ερώτημα είναι, όλοι εμείς που δεν είχαμε/θα πάρουμε Conn-X αλλά ήμασταν εξ'αρχής σε OnDSL θα ευνοηθούμε καθόλου από τις μειώσεις τιμών? Ή αυτές θα επηρεάζουν μόνο τα νέα/υπάρχοντα πακέτα Conn-X? Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά (της τάξης των 88-27=61 Ε το μήνα!!!) σε αυτά που πληρώνουμε, το οποίο είναι εμφανώς άδικο και απλά παράλογο. Φυσικά είναιι κατανοητό ότι ΟΤΕ και Otenet θέλουν να πουλήσουν ενόψει και των εορτών πολλά πακέτα Conn-X και να εκμεταλλευτούν έτσι το θέμα της εφάπαξ πληρωμής και του πολυμηνιαίου συμβολαίου βάζοντας ζεστό χρήμα στα ταμεία τους "προ πληθωρισμού", αλλά το ερώτημα παραμένει: ΤΙ εξυπηρετεί η ταυτόχρονη ύπαρξη των πακέτων του (ακριβού) OnDSL και των πακέτων του νέου (φθηνού) Conn-X? Χάνω κάτι εδώ πέρα? Γιατί ειλικρινά δε βλέπω διαφορά στο να είσαι σε ένα DSLAM είτε σαν χρήστης ConnX είτε σαν χρήστης OnDSL στο ίδιο bandwidth. Την ίδια πρόσβαση δεν έχεις, στο φινάλε?

Μήπως θέλουν να "σπρώξουν" τους καταναλωτές από το OnDSL στο Conn-X? Και ας πούμε ότι αυτό θέλουν. Τι θα πρέπει να κάνω για πάω στα 8192/384 των 27Ε? Ρώτησα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Otenet και μου είπαν ότι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα πρέπει να πάρω το 134 για να αλλάξω τη γραμμή σε 8MB και μετά θα πρέπει να τους ξαναπάρω για νέα συνδρομή. Ο υπάλληλος όμως δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστικός αλλά ούτε και σίγουρος. Πχ δεν ήξερε να μου πει ούτε πόσες μέρες θα χρειαστεί μια τέτοια αλλαγή, ούτε αν θα έχω ADSL στο μεταξύ, ούτε καν αν η νέα συνδρομή θα πρέπει να είναι Conn-X. 

Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος (και εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ) που δεν έχει Conn-X αλλά τα αρχικά, "κλασσικά" πακέτα σύνδεσης. Τον αφορούν τελικά οι νέες τιμές ή πρέπει σώνει και καλά να πάρει Conn-X για να ευνοηθεί από τις μειώσεις? 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις απαντήσεις σας και σας εύχομαι και πάλι χρόνια πολλά.  :Cool:

----------


## guzel

εκανα αιτηση για 768  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Thumbs up:  :Biggrin:

----------


## manoulamou

> - Έχω ONDSL Home 1024/256 (την "κλασσική" σύνδεση δηλαδή) και 
> πληρώνω ~35Ε στην Otenet + ~15Ε στον ΟΤΕ = ~50Ε το μήνα, όπως αναφέρεται εδώ: 
> http://www.adslgr.com/features/ispsd....php?prod_id=9
>  χρόνια πολλά.


Ποοοσα; :Thinking: Εγω αοριστου χρονου ΟΤΕνετ πληρωνα μεχρι τωρα
 1,33 το διμηνο για την προσβαση 1024/256 *+* 41,65 παγιο γραμμης  ADSL...
δλδ *21.495* το μηνα καλα με το νεο ετος που θα ξεκαθαρισει τελειως το σκηνικο
σκεφτομαι να ανεβω αρκετα αφου σιγουρα θα ειναι φθηνοτερα
ομως μηπως αθροιζεις *και* κατι αλλο και βγαινουν τα *50*€ *το μηνα*; :Thinking:

----------


## anthoula

> εκανα αιτηση για 768


Αυτό τώρα τι ήτανε;  :Thinking:

----------


## guzel

καλα λεει η μανουλαμου πως βγαζεις 35 το μηνα ?

........Auto merged post: guzel added 0 Minutes and 48 Seconds later........




> Αυτό τώρα τι ήτανε;


ειδηση :ROFL:  :ROFL:  ,θα βγαλω δελτιο τυπου μολις ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια :Laughing: 

_το παραξενο πιο ειναι ? εκανα αιτηση υποβαθμισης στα 768_  :One thumb up:

----------


## anthoula

> ειδηση
> 
> το παραξενο πιο ειναι ? εκανα αιτηση υποβαθμισης στα 768


Και προς τι τόση χαρά για μια υποβάθμιση;  :Razz:  Που να πήγαινες και στα 24...

----------


## guzel

θα γινω ο μοναδικος ελληνας που θα εχει 768, δεν ειναι κ λιγο  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

> θα γινω ο μοναδικος ελληνας που θα εχει 768, δεν ειναι κ λιγο


ΩΡΑΙΟΣ :Respekt: ..........

----------


## kyriakos7

> θα γινω ο μοναδικος ελληνας που θα εχει 768, δεν ειναι κ λιγο


ωραιος  :One thumb up:

----------


## DM

Άν είσαι τυχερός ίσως υπάρχει ακόμα και το Dial Up  :ROFL:

----------


## pnikolo

> θα γινω ο μοναδικος ελληνας που θα εχει 768, δεν ειναι κ λιγο


Εμ με τους εναλλακτικους  :Thinking:  που εμπλεξες και υποστηριζεις με τοσο παθος :Thumb down:  :ROFL:

----------


## kyriakos7

> Άν είσαι τυχερός ίσως υπάρχει ακόμα και το Dial Up


και σε προσιτες τιμες  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

_Μηπως να κανατε delete τα  μηνυματα μου {{και οχι μονο}}}
γιατι πολυ πλακα επεσε με τα περι 768/192 πονεσε το στομαχι μου απ τα γελια
και το θεματακι κινδυνευει να γινει...???_

----------


## alfagamma

> θα γινω ο μοναδικος ελληνας που θα εχει 768, δεν ειναι κ λιγο



*Spoiler:*




			Μηπως να ρωτουσες αν υπαρχει ακομα καμια 384? θα ηταν πραγματικο ρεκορ... :Whistle: .  αντε και σε ... κατωτερα :Smile:

----------


## micar98

επιτέλους... μένει να δούμε αντιδράσεις από τους άλλους.

----------


## SpartanX

Εγώ πάντως είμαι προβληματισμένος  :Sad:  Εκανά αίτηση αναβάθμισης τη περασμένη πέμπτη ( 20/12 ) και απο ότι φένεται ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης μου. Συνέχεια το modem αποσύνδέεται - μάλιστα δείχνει να έχει μια προτίμηση στις βραδυνές ώρες! μετά τις 5-6 το απόγευμα τα disconnect είναι ποίο συχνά σε σχέση με το πρωί  :Thinking:  Και όποτε είναι συνδεδεμένο αναφέρει ταχύτητα περί τα 10756Kbps - σίγουρα πολύ χαμηλά φαντάζομαι για 24αρα σύνδεση  :Sad:  Για να δούμε ... ελπίζω μετα το διήμερο των Χριστουγέννων να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## Aggelos13

Καλημερα και παλι και χρονια πολλα!!! Οπως σας ειχα πει εκανα την αιτηση για αναβαθμιση στα 2Mbps...Πως θα ξερω ομως οτι εγινε η αναβαθμιση εδω?? εκει που λεει οταν κανω την συνδεση στο ιντερνετ με ποση ταχυτητα μπαινω? η πρεπει να κοιταξω και καπου αλλου??

----------


## dpa2006

> Καλημερα και παλι και χρονια πολλα!!! Οπως σας ειχα πει εκανα την αιτηση για αναβαθμιση στα 2Mbps...Πως θα ξερω ομως οτι εγινε η αναβαθμιση εδω?? εκει που λεει οταν κανω την συνδεση στο ιντερνετ με ποση ταχυτητα μπαινω? η πρεπει να κοιταξω και καπου αλλου??


χρονια πολλα.
δες εδω:
https://my.otenet.gr/otenetselfcare/login.asp
ή καλυτερα εδω:
http://ps.otenet.gr/active/ServiceAc...entication.jsp
για να δεις τη νεα ταχυτητα στον ρουτερ πρεπει να κανει reset για να πιασει τη νεα ταχυτητα.

----------


## BlackCode

> Εγώ πάντως είμαι προβληματισμένος  Εκανά αίτηση αναβάθμισης τη περασμένη πέμπτη ( 20/12 ) και απο ότι φένεται ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης μου. Συνέχεια το modem αποσύνδέεται - μάλιστα δείχνει να έχει μια προτίμηση στις βραδυνές ώρες! μετά τις 5-6 το απόγευμα τα disconnect είναι ποίο συχνά σε σχέση με το πρωί  Και όποτε είναι συνδεδεμένο αναφέρει ταχύτητα περί τα 10756Kbps - σίγουρα πολύ χαμηλά φαντάζομαι για 24αρα σύνδεση  Για να δούμε ... ελπίζω μετα το διήμερο των Χριστουγέννων να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.







Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους :Respekt: 

Πόσο είναι το *Line Attenuation* που έχεις φίλε SpartanX?

----------


## Aggelos13

> χρονια πολλα.
> δες εδω:
> https://my.otenet.gr/otenetselfcare/login.asp
> ή καλυτερα εδω:
> http://ps.otenet.gr/active/ServiceAc...entication.jsp
> για να δεις τη νεα ταχυτητα στον ρουτερ πρεπει να κανει reset για να πιασει τη νεα ταχυτητα.


s1 με εχει ακομα :Sad:

----------


## bond

> Εγώ πάντως είμαι προβληματισμένος  Εκανά αίτηση αναβάθμισης τη περασμένη πέμπτη ( 20/12 ) και απο ότι φένεται ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης μου. Συνέχεια το modem αποσύνδέεται - μάλιστα δείχνει να έχει μια προτίμηση στις βραδυνές ώρες! μετά τις 5-6 το απόγευμα τα disconnect είναι ποίο συχνά σε σχέση με το πρωί  Και όποτε είναι συνδεδεμένο αναφέρει ταχύτητα περί τα 10756Kbps - σίγουρα πολύ χαμηλά φαντάζομαι για 24αρα σύνδεση  Για να δούμε ... ελπίζω μετα το διήμερο των Χριστουγέννων να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.


Η αναβαθμιση εχει γινει και εχεις τα κλασσικα προβληματα μεγαλης αποστασης απο το κεντρο. Εγώ πιανω λιγότερα. Διαβασε εδω στο φορουμ γιατι συμβαινει αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158820
Ισως μια αλλαγη μοντεμ να σε γλυτωσει απο τα disconnections οπως εμενα. Και εμενα τα disconnections ηταν πολυ πιο συχνα το βραδυ, δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει επιστημονικη εξηγηση για αυτό. Αν συνεχιζονται τα disconnections και δεν σε νοιαζει το upload ζητα υποβαθμιση στα 8 και θα εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## dpa2006

> s1 με εχει ακομα


καλα μην αγχεσαι.τους τηλ αυριο και ρωτας σε ποιο σταδιο ειναι η αιτηση σου για αναβαθμιση.γιορτες μερες ειναι... :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> καλα μην αγχεσαι.τους τηλ αυριο και ρωτας σε ποιο σταδιο ειναι η αιτηση σου για αναβαθμιση.γιορτες μερες ειναι...


Προφανως βιαζονται και αγχωνονται ολοι
για να προλαβουν να την χαρουν μες τις γιορτες :Rock guitar: ....

----------


## SpartanX

Αυτά μου εδώ μου αναφέρει το modem τώρα το μεσημέρi:

Mode:	ADSL2+ 
Line coding:	Trellis On 
Status:	No Defect 
Link power state:	L0 

 	                       Downstream   Upstream
SNR margin (dB):	          9.0 	       9.4 
Attenuation (dB):	         37.0 	       24.2 
Output power (dBm):         19.6 	       12.3 
Attainable rate (Kbps)        12828 	       962 
Rate (Kbps):	                  12743 	       962

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μάλλον έχω τεράστειο attenuation  :Crying:

----------


## BlackCode

> Αυτά μου εδώ μου αναφέρει το modem τώρα το μεσημέρi:
> 
> Mode:    ADSL2+ 
> Line coding:    Trellis On 
> Status:    No Defect 
> Link power state:    L0 
> 
>                             Downstream   Upstream
> SNR margin (dB):              9.0            9.4 
> ...





Ναι όντως, και όχι μόνο!

Μπορείς να το κοιτάξεις κι *ΕΔΩ* βάζοντας τον αριθμό του attenuation που έχεις.

----------


## kyriakos7

μεχρι την παρασκευη πρεπει να ειμαστε ενεργοποιημενοι γτ πεσανε και οι γιορτες.

----------


## markelos

Εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση για τα 4 mbps την προηγούμενη παρασκευή 21/12 και μου είπαν σε 10-12 εργάσιμες θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Κοιτάω και γω σήμερα στο site της otenet και βλέπω ότι είχε ενεργοποιηθεί την ίδια μέρα! Έχω όμως ακόμα την γκουμούτσα το μοντεμ της sagem και δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι... :Whistle:  Μεθαύριο περιμένω το router της baudtec με courier... :Smile:  Άντε να δούμε!

----------


## agent_sumo

> Εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση για τα 4 mbps την προηγούμενη παρασκευή 21/12 και μου είπαν σε 10-12 εργάσιμες θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Κοιτάω και γω σήμερα στο site της otenet και βλέπω ότι είχε ενεργοποιηθεί την ίδια μέρα! Έχω όμως ακόμα την γκουμούτσα το μοντεμ της sagem και δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι... Μεθαύριο περιμένω το router της baudtec με courier... Άντε να δούμε!


και γω το  ιδιο με σενα φιλε μου εχω ενεργοποιηθει στο οτενετ εδω και 3 μερες αλλα δε φταιει το μοδεμ(το ιδιο εχω και εγω)

δεν μας εχει αναβαθμισει ακομα ο οτε το internet feed.η γραμμη μας ειναι 4αρα...

----------


## Theodore41

Σημερα το μεσημερι, η συνδεση μου, ταφτησε και σταματησε να κατεβαζει σελιδες, χωρις να εχει αλλαξει το χρωμα στα λαμπακια του μοδεμ (Speedtouch 530), οπως γινοταν παλια, σε αναλογες περιπτωσεις σταματηματος.
 Το απογευμα που σηκωθηκα απο τον υπνο,ολα ειναι ΟΚ.
 Τι να ηταν αραγε;

----------


## manoulamou

Ζητησες αναβαθμιση τελικα ή εκρινες πως δεν σε συνεφερε
με τα στατιστικα γραμμης;;;

----------


## STARJOHN

> και γω το ιδιο με σενα φιλε μου εχω ενεργοποιηθει στο οτενετ εδω και 3 μερες αλλα δε φταιει το μοδεμ(το ιδιο εχω και εγω)
> 
> δεν μας εχει αναβαθμισει ακομα ο οτε το internet feed.η γραμμη μας ειναι 4αρα...


 


Το ιδιο και εγω εκανα αιτηση ρην Πεμπτη 20/12 και 24/12 η οτενετ με εχει S4 αλλα δεν εχει αλλαξει η γραμμη.Πιστευω αυριο θα μας φιαξουν. :One thumb up:

----------


## paolinio

μια βοηθεια.θελω να βαλω ADSL και εχω μπερδευτει με τον οτε.
τι διαφορα εχει το connexx με τις συνδεσεις  ADSL που δινει ο οτε και γιατι εχει διαφορα στην τιμη?
το πρωτο στα 2048 εχει 19.5 ενω μια προσβαση  στα 2048 εχει 14,99.

----------


## Theodore41

> Ζητησες αναβαθμιση τελικα ή εκρινες πως δεν σε συνεφερε
> με τα στατιστικα γραμμης;;;


Θα ρωτησω σε καποιο τηλ. που μου δωσανε( 210-8210599, που υποτιθεται οτι ανηκει σε Τεχνικη Υπηρεσια του ΟΤΕ), ΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΗΚΩΣΟΥΝΕ  και πιστευω οτι θα παω κι εγω για τα 24.
 (Που πας μανα μου;
 Παω κι εγω με τα καραβια).

----------


## Yabba

> μια βοηθεια.θελω να βαλω ADSL και εχω μπερδευτει με τον οτε.
> τι διαφορα εχει το connexx με τις συνδεσεις  ADSL που δινει ο οτε και γιατι εχει διαφορα στην τιμη?
> το πρωτο στα 2048 εχει 19.5 ενω μια προσβαση  στα 2048 εχει 14,99.



Το ConnX είναι ΚΑΙ γραμμή aDSL KAI σύνδεση aDSL.
Η πρόσβαση είναι ΜΟΝΟ γραμμή aDSL.

----------


## manoulamou

> Θα ρωτησω σε καποιο τηλ. που μου δωσανε( 210-8210599, που υποτιθεται οτι ανηκει σε Τεχνικη Υπηρεσια του ΟΤΕ), ΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΗΚΩΣΟΥΝΕ  και πιστευω οτι θα παω κι εγω για τα 24.
>  (Που πας μανα μου;
>  Παω κι εγω με τα καραβια).


Γιατι οχι απ το 134? 
Αυτο που λες απ ο,τι θυμαμαι ειναι για να μαθεις περι dslams, 
οχι για να ζητησεις μεταφορες, αλλαγες, αναβαθμισεις κλπ...

----------


## MiLToS_666

DSL Status:	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode:	MultiMode
DSL Path Mode:	Interleaved
Downstream Rate:	12056 kbps
Upstream Rate:	943 kbps
Downstream Margin:	9 db
Upstream Margin:	9 db
Downstream Line Attenuation:	23 db
Upstream Line Attenuation:	4 db
Downstream Transmit Power:	11 db
Upstream Transmit Power:	22 db

Αίτηση από 2mbit σε 24 Παρασκευή πρωί, σήμερα το πρωί βλέπω το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει στα παραπάνω νούμερα... Από ISP ακόμα δεν με έχουν αναβαθμίσει πάντως και είναι και αργίες αυτές τις μέρες πολλές! Πριν αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή μου είχα Downstream Line Attenuation 20db και χαιρόμουν που είχα "καθαρή" γραμμή! Ακόμα και με τα 23db όμως που έχω τώρα θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει παραπάνω σε λογικά πλαίσια σωστά? Μένω Πέραμα και απο 134 μου είπαν ότι υποστηρίζονται τα 24mbit... Ελπίζω να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση όταν ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση...
Επίσης το Down/Up Rate αλλάζει μερικές φορές! Τώρα είναι στα 11880/899 για παράδειγμα αλλά έχει φτάσει και τα 13000+ καναδυό φορές! Άντε να δούμε τι 8α γίνει και αν θα γίνει κάτι αύριο...

----------


## Theodore41

> Γιατι οχι απ το 134? 
> Αυτο που λες απ ο,τι θυμαμαι ειναι για να μαθεις περι dslams, 
> οχι για να ζητησεις μεταφορες, αλλαγες, αναβαθμισεις κλπ...


 Εχεις δικηο για το θεμα αυτο, αλλα θελω πρωτα να ρωτησω για την ποιοτητα της γραμμης και μετα να παρω το 134, δια τα περαιτερω.
 Ευχαριστω, ετσι κι αλλοιως.

----------


## Aggelos13

που θα βρω τι Attenuation εχω? και που θα βρω στα ποσα συγχρονιζει το μοντεμ?

----------


## pnikolo

> DSL Status:	Connected
> DSL Modulation Mode:	MultiMode
> DSL Path Mode:	Interleaved
> Downstream Rate:	12056 kbps
> Upstream Rate:	943 kbps
> Downstream Margin:	9 db
> Upstream Margin:	9 db
> Downstream Line Attenuation:	23 db
> Upstream Line Attenuation:	4 db
> ...


Βλεπω στις ρυθμισεις σου "DSL Path Mode:	Interleaved" Προσπαθησε να γυρισεις το modem σου σε fast path που δουλευει ο ΟΤΕ.Λογικα θα ανεβει η ταχυτητα σου αλλα δε ξερω πως γινεται αυτο στο δικο σου modem :Thinking:

----------


## DJ_TEO

Οταν εκανα αναβαθμιση conn-x απο το 134 μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι δικαιουμαι ενσυρματο router δωρεαν. Βεβαια ειμαι στο 6μηνο ακομα και στην αρχη ειχα παρει ενα 585 με την προσφορα για νεους.

Να περιμενω κατι αλλο? Εχει λαβει κανεις 2ο router?

----------


## MiLToS_666

> Βλεπω στις ρυθμισεις σου "DSL Path Mode:    Interleaved" Προσπαθησε να γυρισεις το modem σου σε fast path που δουλευει ο ΟΤΕ.Λογικα θα ανεβει η ταχυτητα σου αλλα δε ξερω πως γινεται αυτο στο δικο σου modem


Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμία τέτοια ρύθμιση... :Sad: 
Μήπως είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ και αυτό??? :Thinking: 
Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση που μπορώ να "πειράξω" όπως π.χ. το DSL Modulation Mode? :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pnikolo

> Οταν εκανα αναβαθμιση conn-x απο το 134 μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι δικαιουμαι ενσυρματο router δωρεαν. Βεβαια ειμαι στο 6μηνο ακομα και στην αρχη ειχα παρει ενα 585 με την προσφορα για νεους.
> 
> Να περιμενω κατι αλλο? Εχει λαβει κανεις 2ο router?


Δε νομιζω εγω εχω το ιδιο και ρωτησα,μου ειπαν οτι παιρνουν αυτοι που εχουν usb η μη τεχνολογιας adsl2+.Το 585 ειναι αν σου στειλουν... καλοριζικο :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: pnikolo added 3 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........




> Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμία τέτοια ρύθμιση...
> Μήπως είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ και αυτό???
> Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση που μπορώ να "πειράξω" όπως π.χ. το DSL Modulation Mode?


Ο ΟΤΕ στελνει fast path φοβαμαι οτι το μπλοκαρει καποια ρυθμιση του modem. Δοκιμασε κανενα hard reset αν εχει η καμια ρυθιση σε auto modulation. :Thinking:

----------


## harrysvr

Μόλις μου ήρθε το router ΟΜΩΣ δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα ουτε αλλαγή παρόχου πόσο μάλλον ταχύτητας(1σε8) που ζήτησα...

----------


## libe13

Μολις παρατηρησα οτι το ρουτερ μου συχρονιστηκε στα 24μβιτ,την ταχυτητα ομως δεν την εχω ακομα,ειμαι ακομη στα 2μβιτ.Ποσο διαστημα παιρνει συνηθως αυτη η διαδικασια?

----------


## DM

Και εμένα μου ήρθε δώρο router, όμως όταν είχα ρωτήσει στο 134 μου είχαν πει ότι δεν δικαιούμαι κάτι τέτοιο επειδή είμαι ήδη υπάρχων πελάτης και οτι με απλή αναβάθμιση απο 1024 στα 4ΜΒ δεν θα δικαιούμουν.Μου έστειλαν ένα SpeedTouch 530/530ι v6 
Παίζει να μου πουν ότι έκαναν λάθος και να μου το ζητήσουν πίσω? :Thinking:

----------


## diamat

Δεν παίζει να στο ζητήσουν πίσω και λογικά σου έστειλαν το speedtouch γιατί την προηγούμενη φορά θα είχες πάρει το usb modem ή κάποιο router που δεν είναι adsl2+ ...

----------


## dpa2006

> Και εμένα μου ήρθε δώρο router, όμως όταν είχα ρωτήσει στο 134 μου είχαν πει ότι δεν δικαιούμαι κάτι τέτοιο επειδή είμαι ήδη υπάρχων πελάτης και οτι με απλή αναβάθμιση απο 1024 στα 4ΜΒ δεν θα δικαιούμουν.Μου έστειλαν ένα SpeedTouch 530/530ι v6 
> Παίζει να μου πουν ότι έκαναν λάθος και να μου το ζητήσουν πίσω?


δεν νομιζω να στο ζητησουν πισω.μπορει να εκαναν εκεινοι λαθος.

----------


## PALADIN

αν καταλαβουν ότι έκαναν λαθος θα σε χρεώσουν στον επόμενο λογαριασμό

----------


## alany

Λοιπόν έκανα αίτηση την 18/12/2007 για 4096/256 στο conn-x μέσω 134. Την 24/12/2007 είχε ενεργοποιηθεί το dsl και σήμερα 3 ώρες πριν το ραντεβού που είχα με τον κουριερ μου ήρθε το modem. Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι τα παρακάτω:

*Data Rate:*
Stream Type        Actual Data Rate     
Up Stream              253 (Kbps.)          
Down Stream         4092 (Kbps.)



*Operation Data / Defect Indication:*
Operation Data           Upstream                               Downstream
Noise Margin           4294967278 dB                               31 dB
Attenuation                   7 dB                                        18 dB



 Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ αν είναι καλή η σύνδεση και αν θα πρέπει να αλλάξω κάτι για να είναι καλύτερα. Παρατήρησα ότι αν αλλάξω από Vc MUX σε LLC και από PPoA σε PPoE αλλάζουν και αυτά. Τι πρέπει να κάνω; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Aggelos13

> Λοιπόν έκανα αίτηση την 18/12/2007 για 4096/256 στο conn-x μέσω 134. Την 24/12/2007 είχε ενεργοποιηθεί το dsl και σήμερα 3 ώρες πριν το ραντεβού που είχα με τον κουριερ μου ήρθε το modem. Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι τα παρακάτω:
> 
> *Data Rate:*
> Stream Type        Actual Data Rate     
> Up Stream              253 (Kbps.)          
> Down Stream         4092 (Kbps.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πως μπορω και γω να δω τα χαρακτηριστικα της συνδεσης μου?

----------


## dpa2006

> Πως μπορω και γω να δω τα χαρακτηριστικα της συνδεσης μου?


απο τη σελίδα προσβασης του modem/router σου.για ποια συσκευή μιλάμε?

----------


## vasilism13

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!
Μια ερώτηση να κανω σε όσους έχουν κάνει παλία αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας στο conn-x...
Στο νέο λογαριασμό έρχενται πάλι τα αναδρομικά σαν να έκανες νέα σύνδεση?

----------


## Aggelos13

> απο τη σελίδα προσβασης του modem/router σου.για ποια συσκευή μιλάμε?


sagem Fast 800 pstn

----------


## slipknot

Άν δεν κάνω λάθος το θέμα αυτού του thread αφορά τις μειώσεις του ΟΤΕ στα ευρυζωνικά προϊόντα και από την μέρα που άρχισαν να γίνονται οι πρώτες αναβαθμίσεις αμφιβάλω άν υπάρχει ένα post που να αναφέρεται σε αυτό.Ο καθένας ρωτάει πόσα θα πιάνει,τι router θα του δώσουν,άν θα γίνει γρήγορα κτλ...Καμία σχέση λοιπόν με  συτό το θέμα,που νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό από μόνο του και δεν χρειάζεται να το εκφυλίζουμε

----------


## bgs1962

> sagem Fast 800 pstn


Ανοίγεις το DSLMON από το " Εναρξη/Όλα τα προγράμματα/Connex sagem fast 800.
Κάνεις κλίκ επάνω στο παράθυρο που άνοιξε και πατας Alt+D

----------


## manoulamou

> Άν δεν κάνω λάθος το θέμα αυτού του thread αφορά τις μειώσεις του ΟΤΕ στα ευρυζωνικά προϊόντα και από την μέρα που άρχισαν να γίνονται οι πρώτες αναβαθμίσεις αμφιβάλω άν υπάρχει ένα post που να αναφέρεται σε αυτό.Ο καθένας ρωτάει πόσα θα πιάνει,τι router θα του δώσουν,άν θα γίνει γρήγορα κτλ...Καμία σχέση λοιπόν με  συτό το θέμα,που νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό από μόνο του και δεν χρειάζεται να το εκφυλίζουμε


 :One thumb up:  Ασε που παραλληλα τρεχουν ηδη (2) σχετικα θεματα τουλαχιστον απ ο,τι ειδα
 για τα δωρα του Conn-x και τις 24αρες γραμμες! :Thinking: 

Ειμαστε σιγουρα, η πιο γρηγορη και υπευθυνη τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση! :One thumb up:

----------


## nickdim

Από την conn-x μου είπαν ότι έγινε η αναβάθμιση που ζήτησα από 768 στα 2048. Η ταχύτητα όμως παραμένει σχεδόν η ίδια και μου είπαν να τηλεφωνήσω στο 121 για να κάνουν έλεγχο για θόρυβο, διότι το DS margin είναι στο 11. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## m3fisto

είμαι στην Πάτρα και έκανα αναβάθμιση απο τα 8 στα 24.Απο τη δευτέρα ωστόσο που έγινε η αναβάθμιση όποτε κάνω ριστάρτ στο ρούτερ μου κλειδώνει σε διαφορετική ταχύτητα απο 17,5 μέχρι και 21.Attenuation 23 έχω και κατα τ άλλα μια χαρα ειναι η αναβαθμισμένη γραμμή μου.είναι φυσιολογικό?
Επίσης επέιδή πρόκειται να μετακομίσω μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα, ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να κάνω μεταφορά της σύνδεσης στο νέο σπίτι?είχα connx στο οποίο το 6μηνο έχει περάσει  και στην περιοχή που θα πάω έχει διαθεσιμότητα adsl2.

----------


## dpa2006

> Από την conn-x μου είπαν ότι έγινε η αναβάθμιση που ζήτησα από 768 στα 2048. Η ταχύτητα όμως παραμένει σχεδόν η ίδια και μου είπαν να τηλεφωνήσω στο 121 για να κάνουν έλεγχο για θόρυβο, διότι το DS margin είναι στο 11. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;


στο web self care πως φαινεται η γραμμη?π.χ. S2?για το θεμα του θορυβου ελεγξε τα φιλτρα ή τα   splitter που χρησιμοποιεις.

----------


## nickdim

> στο web self care πως φαινεται η γραμμη?π.χ. S2?για το θεμα του θορυβου ελεγξε τα φιλτρα ή τα   splitter που χρησιμοποιεις.


Στο web self care  φαινεται η γραμμη. S1. Αλλά και από την conn-x και από το 1242 με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι έγινε αναβάθμιση. Για τα φίλτρα κλπ τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω γιατι δεν έχω και μεγάλη πείρα. Πάντως ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Strogg

Μετά απο μία ημερολογιακή εβδομάδα είμαι στα 24!


DSL Modulation Mode:  	ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	15057 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	807 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	9 db
Upstream Margin: 	9 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	31 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	8 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	11 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	22 db

Είμαι απο αναβάθμιση απο 1....


Μπράβο μου!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Yahooooo: 

Τελικά τώρα κατάλαβα πως το Rapidshare έχει κόφτη  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: Strogg added 24 Minutes and 38 Seconds later........

Πωπω κάτι disconnections που μου κάνει  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Takwor

Υπάρχει πακέτο του ΟΤΕ που να προσφέρει τηλεφωνία και internet πακέτο;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manoulamou

conn-x talk μηπως; :Thinking: 
http://www.oteshop.gr/home_menu.asp?...bid=54&aid=597

----------


## 4ridersofapocalypso

Εγω εχω το sagem το 800 γινεται να μαθω το downstream attenuation κ αν ναι πως? Ψαχνω ολο το sait  δεν εχω βρει κατι για usb modem...

----------


## cynic

Με ρουτερ airties rt111 συνχρονιζει στα 903 / 13893 kbps .Γενικα απο 13.5 μεχρι 14. 
Downstream Line Attenuation
	20
Upstream Line Attenuation
	8
Με το usr9106 ειχα attenuation, 5.5 με 7.0.Kλειδωνε στα 8.7/1 λογω οτι ειναι adsl1.Τωρα αυτο δεν συνχρονιζει πια (? απλα εχασε την γραμμη μετα απο μια μερα στα 24) δεν καταλαβα γιατι αλλαξε το attenuation ομως? Ηρθε σημερα και το baudtec του οτε, περιπου τα ιδια με το airties, με attenuation 16/10 oμως.Τελικα το attenuation εχει να κανει και με το ρουτερ, εκτος της αποστασης απο dslam?

----------


## aragorn

> Τελικα το attenuation εχει να κανει και με το ρουτερ, εκτος της αποστασης απο dslam?


Είναι πιθανόν. Και εξηγώ γιατί το λέω: Είχα το ρούτερ 2602 της Zyxel, το οποίο έδειχνε att 10. Μόλις έγινε η ενεργοποίηση στα 24, το ζυξελάκι παρέδωσε το πνεύμα και αναγκάστηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω το σαζέμ 1540 του ΟΤΕ. Το att ανέβηκε αμέσως στα 13.
Στο γραφείο, όπου αναβάθμισα τη 2άρα σε 8άρα, το 652 δείχνει χαμηλό att, από 1 στη 2άρα σε 2 στην 8άρα.

----------


## pnikolo

Εγω μηπως παω για ρεκορ αργοποριας? Εχει αναβαθμιστει κανεις απο Παγκρατι η τα "ξυνουν" ομαδικως? Αιτηση απο 18/12 απο 1>24 αναβαθμιση στην ΟΤΕνετ απο 19/12 στην S6 αλλα η γραμμη μου κοιμαται στο 1 ακομα. Μηπως πρεπει να πω το παλιο ρητο επι αναλογικης τηλεφωνιας: "γ... τον ΟΤΕ σας και γ... τις γραμμες σας" :Thinking:  :RTFM:

----------


## aragorn

Σε πιο ντισλάμ είσαι ξέρεις;
Εγώ που ανήκω στο ντισλάμ Ιλισού, (στο γραφείο) ενεργοποιήθηκα σε 10 ημερολογιακές ημέρες συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των αργιών λόγω των εορτών.

----------


## pnikolo

> Σε πιο ντισλάμ είσαι ξέρεις;
> Εγώ που ανήκω στο ντισλάμ Ιλισού, (στο γραφείο) ενεργοποιήθηκα σε 10 ημερολογιακές ημέρες συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των αργιών λόγω των εορτών.


Παγκρατίου φυσικά

----------


## aragorn

Το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ Παγρατίου είναι κάπου στην Εμπεδοκλέους.
Ένα κομμάτι του Παγκρατίου εξυπηρετείται από το ντισλάμ στην Υμηττού.
Ένα άλλο από το ντισλάμ Ιλισού. Εσύ σε ποιο από όλα ανήκεις;
Στο ντισλάμ Ιλισού με ενεργοποίησαν σε σήμερα, έχοντας κάνει την αίτηση για μετατροπή ΑΡΥΣ σε conn-x, στις 17/12/07.
Κάνε λίγη υπομονή. 9 ημέρες πέρασαν και είχαμε 2 αργίες και 1 ΣΚ...

----------


## pnikolo

> Το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ Παγρατίου είναι κάπου στην Εμπεδοκλέους.
> Ένα κομμάτι του Παγκρατίου εξυπηρετείται από το ντισλάμ στην Υμηττού.
> Ένα άλλο από το ντισλάμ Ιλισού. Εσύ σε ποιο από όλα ανήκεις;
> Στο ντισλάμ Ιλισού με ενεργοποίησαν σε σήμερα, έχοντας κάνει την αίτηση για μετατροπή ΑΡΥΣ σε conn-x, στις 17/12/07.
> Κάνε λίγη υπομονή. 9 ημέρες πέρασαν και είχαμε 2 αργίες και 1 ΣΚ...


Ο οτε τα μηχανηματα και τα dslam ειναι στην Υμηττου.Ο ιλισος εξυπηρετουσε ενα μερος απο το Παγκρατι πριν το 73 και πριν χτιστει ο οτε στην Υμηττου τοτε που ο Βύρωνας εξυπηρετουσε (με τα 76.....)η δε Εμπεδοκλεους ειναι δοιηκητικο μονο!

----------


## DM

> αν καταλαβουν ότι έκαναν λαθος θα σε χρεώσουν στον επόμενο λογαριασμό


Αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και μου το χρεώσουν, για πότε θα την κάνω μ ελαφρά απ τον ΟΤΕ δεν θα πάρουν χαμπάρι

----------


## STARJOHN

> Εγω μηπως παω για ρεκορ αργοποριας? Εχει αναβαθμιστει κανεις απο Παγκρατι η τα "ξυνουν" ομαδικως? Αιτηση απο 18/12 απο 1>24 αναβαθμιση στην ΟΤΕνετ απο 19/12 στην S6 αλλα η γραμμη μου κοιμαται στο 1 ακομα. Μηπως πρεπει να πω το παλιο ρητο επι αναλογικης τηλεφωνιας: "γ... τον ΟΤΕ σας και γ... τις γραμμες σας"


 


Και εδω υα ιδια 20/12 αιτηση απο 1 σε 4 24/12 η οτενετ S4 και ακομα τιποτα.
Τοσο δουλεια εχουν? :Whistle:

----------


## Hik

Μια από τα ίδια... από Νέα Σμύρνη.
Αίτηση 19/12,  otenet σε s6 από 21/12 και από τότε περιμένω τον ΟΤΕ  :Whistle: 

Μάλλον έχουν μπλοκάρει από τις πολλές αιτήσεις.

----------


## 21century

Στη Νέα Σμύρνη όντως έχουν πολλές αιτήσεις και μάλλον θα απαιτηθεί χρόνος, α βρε Αιγαίου και όλους τους  φίλους μου εκεί περα..

----------


## manoulamou

> Αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και μου το χρεώσουν, για πότε θα την κάνω μ ελαφρά απ τον ΟΤΕ δεν θα πάρουν χαμπάρι


 :What..?: Μα μονο για το δωρακι θα πηγαινες/εμενες ΟΤΕ;  
Εαν (δεν) ειναι ετσι γιατι δεν τους εκανες στο καπακι, ενα τηλεφωνο να το σιγουρεψεις... :Thinking:

----------


## DM

Οχι δεν ειμαι μονο γι αυτο στον ΟΤΕ 
Είμαι επίσης στον ΟΤΕ επειδή μου αρέσει να πληρώνω πάγιο.

----------


## manoulamou

> Οχι δεν ειμαι μονο γι αυτο στον ΟΤΕ 
> Είμαι επίσης στον ΟΤΕ επειδή μου αρέσει να πληρώνω πάγιο.


Κι εγω επισης γιατι μονo ετσι αισθανομαι (λιγο πιο) πλουσια, 
οπως λεει η διαφημιση της HOL!!! :ROFL:

----------


## DM

Μια και μου το είπες πήρα 134 και μου είπαν οτι το μόντεμ το στέλνουν δωρεάν επειδή πιστεύουν οτι χρησιμοποιούσα ως τώρα το usb που δίνουν και οτι με εκείνο δεν θα μπορούσα να πιάσω 4Μb Ταχύτητα.
Το ενσύρματο που έστειλαν σε εμένα είναι δωρεάν ενώ το ασύρματο 20 ευρώ.
Βέβαια δεν ρωτάνε λέει τί στέλνουν, αλλά στέλνουν ότι έχουν  στο απόθεμα 
anyway λύθηκε.

----------


## D_J_V

Εγω ακόμα να βγάλω άκρη με τις ΤΑΧΥΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ και το πακέτο...

----------


## manoulamou

> Μια και μου το είπες πήρα 134 και μου είπαν οτι το μόντεμ το στέλνουν δωρεάν επειδή πιστεύουν οτι χρησιμοποιούσα ως τώρα το usb που δίνουν και οτι με εκείνο δεν θα μπορούσα να πιάσω 4Μb Ταχύτητα.
> Το ενσύρματο που έστειλαν σε εμένα είναι δωρεάν ενώ το ασύρματο 20 ευρώ.
> Βέβαια δεν ρωτάνε λέει τί στέλνουν, αλλά στέλνουν ότι έχουν  στο απόθεμα 
> anyway λύθηκε.


Χαιρομαι, αντε βρε και με γειες το εφεδρικο! :Razz: καλη χρονιαααα...

----------


## kostas2712

> Εγω ακόμα να βγάλω άκρη με τις ΤΑΧΥΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ και το πακέτο...


Ακομα να ερθει και σε μενα, φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η οι ΤΑΧΥΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ αραγε για την καθυστερηση?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Ακομα να ερθει και σε μενα, φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η οι ΤΑΧΥΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ αραγε για την καθυστερηση?


μαλλον και εμενα με αργησαν 1 μερα

----------


## Aggelos13

καλημερα!!

μπηκα στο webselfcare και με εχει ακομα σε  s1.. εν τω μεταξυ μου ειχαν πει οτι σημερα θα ειναι ενεργοποιημενο :Thumb down:   τι μπορω να κανω τωρα? :Sorry:

----------


## aenaos15

ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ. ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ...... ΣΤΟ WEB SELF CARE ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ; ΕΧΩ conn-x ΣΤΑ 1024.......

----------


## LOUKAS32

my.otenet.gr

----------


## D_J_V

*Λοιπόν εμένα ήρθε σήμερα αφού έκανα 4-5 τηλέφωνα....*

----------


## vavis

> *Λοιπόν εμένα ήρθε σήμερα αφού έκανα 4-5 τηλέφωνα....*


αν εχεις την καλωσύνη μου δινεις και μενα καποια ιδεα η τηλεφωνα που χρησιμοποιησες γιατι απο εχθες δεν μπορω να βγάλω ακρη με τιποτα... :Mad: 
ολο θα σας παρουμε τηλ. και θα σας παρουμε τηλ. :Whistle:  και εξω πεφτει χιονι.. πολυ χιονι..

----------


## NiKapa

Απο την προηγουμενη Τριτη 18 Δεκ η αιτηση για αλλαγη ταχυτητας..ακομη τιποτις..

----------


## aragorn

> Εγω ακόμα να βγάλω άκρη με τις ΤΑΧΥΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ και το πακέτο...


Πίεσέ τους στο 134.
Αν σου έδωσαν ένα τηλέφωνο των ΕΛΤΑ για να συνενοηθείς, από 82χχχχχχ, όσο και να επιμείνεις δεν το σηκώνουν.
Πίεσε στο 134 και θα σε καλέσουν από τα ΕΛΤΑ οι ίδιοι για να σου πουν πότε τελικά θα σου παραδώσουν το ρούτερ.

----------


## kostas2712

> Ακομα να ερθει και σε μενα, φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η οι ΤΑΧΥΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ αραγε για την καθυστερηση?


Τελικα εφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ!
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=157613&page=5



> Καταρχην χρονια πολλα με υγεια. 
> Εκανα αιτηση πριν απο κατι μερες και απο 27/12 εχω ηδη s6 σε PSTN την οποία δεν την εχω ακομα χαρει γιατι δεν εχω router.
> Το προβλημα ειναι το εξης: 
> Πριν απο 8-9 μερες εκλεισα ραντεβου για παραδοση σημερα και ωρα 10-1 πρωινη,  στο χωρο μου το ασυρματο ρουτερ. Παραλληλα ενεργοποιηθηκε και η γραμμη (τσεκαρω στο my.otenet απο αλλο 768 κονεξ σε isdn που θα καταργησω).
> Περασε λοιπον σημερα η ωρα του ραντεβου και λεω κατσε να παρω το 134 να δω τι γινεται.
> Μου ειπαν λοιπον να περιμενω λιγο ακομα και αν δεν ερθει σε καμμια ωρα να τους παρω τηλ. να το δωσω σαν παραπονο.
> Δεν ηρθε κανεις, ξαναπηρα στο 134 και τι μου ειπανε?
> Οτι δεν υπηρχε τιμολογηση και ραντεβου για σημερα!!!!!!!!!!
> Στην ερωτηση μου οτι στο προηγουμενο τηλεφωνημα δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο μου απαντησαν οτι στο προηγουμενο τηλεφωνημα δηλωθηκε σαν παραπονο και θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο σημερα η την Δευτερα.
> ...

----------


## hercules_j

Εγω έκανα αιτηση στο 134 για αλλαγη ταχύτητας την Πέμπτη 20/12, εχω επικοινωνησει ηδη αλλες 2-3 φορές με το 134 αλλά ακομα περινμένω και περιμενω αλλα αναβαθμιση δεν βλέπω. Την μία μου ειπαν ότι εφτεγε το συστημα και η αιτηση δεν προχωρησε, μετά μου ειπαν ότι εχει πάει η εντολή για αναβαθμιση κλπ κλπ
Σημερα μου το ειπαν καθαρα ότι πρωτα κοιτάμε να εξυπηρετησουμε τους νεους πελάτες και μετά τους παλιούς ειδικά στις μικρές ταχυτητες (εγω ζητησα 2Μ).
φτούσου ξεφτυλα ΟΤΕ.......................

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

ο ορος της αναβαθμισης ειναι 12 εργασιμες οπως λεει και το συμβολαιο σου. αν περασουν μπορεις να προβεις σε καταγγελια. εως τοτε δεν κανουν κατι παρανομο

----------


## hercules_j

τι αναγκη εχεις εσυ ρε Μορφεα, εχεις την συνδεσούλα σου 2Μ και εισαι ΟΚ, η καταρα επεσε σε μας, 
"ατιμε ΟΤΕ τι μας κάνεις, αλλους τους ανεβαζεις στα υψη και αλλους τους ριχνεις στα ταταρα".

----------


## markelos

Μετά από μία ακριβώς βδομάδα ήρθε το router της baudtec! Βγαίνω έξω να υποδεχτώ το μεταφορέα των ΕΛΤΑ και μία που μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο να ανοίξω το δέμα, βλέπω ότι εχω αποσυνδεθεί! Πατάω connect και συγχρονίζομαι στα 4 που είχα κάνει αναβάθμιση. Μιλάμε για κωλοφαρδία. Πώς διάλο συνέπεσαν η αφιξη του ΕΛΤΑτζή με την αναβάθμιση ένας διάολος ξέρει! Το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα πια ξέφυγα από το φράγμα των 100ΚΒ/s και έφτασα και τα 250 σε torrent και 300 σε direct download! :Very Happy:  Όλα αυτά με το παλιό modem της sagem. Λέτε αν βάλω το καινούριο να πιάσω καπου κοντά στην ονομαστική; Θα το δοκιμάσω να δω και το noise που έχω γιατί με το sagem δεν έχω τέτοια επιλογή...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Μετά από μία ακριβώς βδομάδα ήρθε το router της baudtec! Βγαίνω έξω να υποδεχτώ το μεταφορέα των ΕΛΤΑ και μία που μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο να ανοίξω το δέμα, βλέπω ότι εχω αποσυνδεθεί! Πατάω connect και συγχρονίζομαι στα 4 που είχα κάνει αναβάθμιση. Μιλάμε για κωλοφαρδία. Πώς διάλο συνέπεσαν η αφιξη του ΕΛΤΑτζή με την αναβάθμιση ένας διάολος ξέρει! Το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα πια ξέφυγα από το φράγμα των 100ΚΒ/s και έφτασα και τα 250 σε torrent και 300 σε direct download! Όλα αυτά με το παλιό modem της sagem. Λέτε αν βάλω το καινούριο να πιάσω καπου κοντά στην ονομαστική; Θα το δοκιμάσω να δω και το noise που έχω γιατί με το sagem δεν έχω τέτοια επιλογή...


ορεος!

και να φανταστεις εμεις με 12αρα...τα ιδια πιανουμε χι χι χι

----------


## manoulamou

> και εξω πεφτει χιονι.. πολυ χιονι..


Φαινεται μουλιασαν τα καλωδια  :Vava:  που ναρχεται τωρα και το courrier
μετα το εκχιονιστικο και την αλατιερα... :Razz:  στο Γερακαααα... :Wounded:

----------


## markelos

Νέα από το μέτωπο! Μετά από ψάξιμο στο interface του νέου router (πρώτη φορά αφού μέχρι πρότινος είχα απλό modem  :Smile:  ) τα κατάφερα και συνδέθηκα! Direct download το ubuntu από server του ΟΤΕ έπιασα τα 405  :Yahooooo: !!!!!!!!! 




Download
SNR Margin:  25.9 	                          
Line Attenuation :  22.8 	             

Upload
SNR Margin:   31.4 	
Line Attenuation:  16.3

----------


## hercules_j

τελικά το noise & attn πως μπορούμε να τα βρούμε;
ξερει κανενας να μου πεί;

----------


## aragorn

> τελικά το noise & attn πως μπορούμε να τα βρούμε;
> ξερει κανενας να μου πεί;


Κοίταξε στα στατιστικά του ρούτερ.
Κάπου στο web interface θα λέει:
status ή diagnostics ή advanced.
Αν ο ρούτερ σου περιλαμβάνεται σ' αυτούς που υπάρχει οδηγός (how to), ψάξε σ' αυτή την ενότητα του site για να δεις που είναι.
Αν πάλι βαριέσαι να τα κάνεις αυτά, διάβασε το documentation του ρούτερ σου...

----------


## markelos

Από ότι κατάλαβα φίλε hercules πρέπει να έχεις router και όχι απλό modem για να το δεις αυτό. (μέσω του web interface του router σου). Αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος δεν ξέρω... :Thinking:

----------


## vavis

> Φαινεται μουλιασαν τα καλωδια  που ναρχεται τωρα και το courrier
> μετα το εκχιονιστικο και την αλατιερα... στο Γερακαααα...



τελικα μου φαινεται οτι δεν φταιει το παγιο του Ο.Τ.Ε.... :No: :

*Φταιει το γραμματοσημο των Ε.Λ.Τ.Α...*  :Drumming:

----------


## manoulamou

Ελα ομως που τελικα θα (μας) φταιει και το παγιο του ΟΤΕ, σε αυτους με αοριστου ΟΤΕνετ:

Για διαβαστε τι ακριβως συμβαινει σε αυτο το ενδιαφερον θεματακι...

Οτενετ νέες τιμολογήσεις - Πληροφορίες :Thumb down:

----------


## donzone

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι πιό σταθερός κατα την άποψη μου..

Εγώ τώρα που έχω για άλλους 4 μήνες conn-x 1024 με 21,5 θα πληρόνω το ίδιο ή θα αναβαθμηστώ σε 2048 με 19,5???

----------


## agent_sumo

> Ελα ομως που τελικα θα (μας) φταιει και το παγιο του ΟΤΕ, σε αυτους με αοριστου ΟΤΕνετ:
> 
> Για διαβαστε τι ακριβως συμβαινει σε αυτο το ενδιαφερον θεματακι...
> 
> Οτενετ νέες τιμολογήσεις - Πληροφορίες


Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σας κραταει απο το να γυρισετε σε μια συνδεη connex???Τι πιο απλο (με ενα τηλεφωνημα) και ενα ασυρματο ρουτερ δωρο?...

----------


## alany

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σας κραταει απο το να γυρισετε σε μια συνδεη connex???Τι πιο απλο (με ενα τηλεφωνημα) και ενα ασυρματο ρουτερ δωρο?...


Απλά γίνεται  μεταφορά των πελατών από την otenet στο conn-x με ωραίο τρόπο και σταδιακά μιας και έχουμε συγχώνευση otenet στον ote. Θα γίνει φαντάζομαι κάτι ανάλογο και μεταξύ ote και cosmote για να έχουμε κάποια στιγμή μέσα στον Ιανουάριο 2008 το All in One.

----------


## STARJOHN

Σημερα αναβαθμιστηκα απο 1 σε 4 παει σφαιρα και το σερφαρισμα.Κατεβαζω με 270-350.
Μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ :Clap:

----------


## NiKapa

..Παιδια θελει λιγο υπομονη η δουλεια..πεσαμε και σε γιορταρες μερες..1+ .. :Smile:

----------


## Artemius

όλα καλά και άγια...*ΔΕΝ...*

*γτ δεν δίνει 1mbit up στην 8αρα?*
τι σοι καραγκιοζιλίκια ειν τουτα,με πακέτα ταχύτητας ξεχειλωμένα και να τα χωρίζει η άβυσσος?

δηλαδή για να δούμε 1mbit up κάποια μέρα στο σπίτι μας,να πουμε οτι επιτέλους έχουμε "υπηρεσίες" και όχι "γρήγορο internet",πρέπει ή να πάμε σε κανέναν εναλλακτικό "μάνα με καψες" και να σταυρώσουμε το συμβόλαιο (a.k.a "Διαθήκη της Σύνδεσης μου" να ζήσουμε να τη θυμόμαστε  :Thumb down: ) τη στιγμή της υπογραφής ή να μετακομίσουμε σε κάνα τριάρι δίπλα στο κΟΤΕτσοdslam...

αχ ΟΤΕ...1 βήμα μπρος,και 5 πίσω...  :Thumb down:

----------


## shaq141a

> όλα καλά και άγια...*ΔΕΝ...*
> 
> *γτ δεν δίνει 1mbit up στην 8αρα?*
> τι σοι καραγκιοζιλίκια ειν τουτα,με πακέτα ταχύτητας ξεχειλωμένα και να τα χωρίζει η άβυσσος?
> 
> δηλαδή για να δούμε 1mbit up κάποια μέρα στο σπίτι μας,να πουμε οτι επιτέλους έχουμε "υπηρεσίες" και όχι "γρήγορο internet",πρέπει ή να πάμε σε κανέναν εναλλακτικό "μάνα με καψες" και να σταυρώσουμε το συμβόλαιο (a.k.a "Διαθήκη της Σύνδεσης μου" να ζήσουμε να τη θυμόμαστε ) τη στιγμή της υπογραφής ή να μετακομίσουμε σε κάνα τριάρι δίπλα στο κΟΤΕτσοdslam...
> 
> αχ ΟΤΕ...1 βήμα μπρος,και 5 πίσω...


Βάλε 24/1 με 3-4  €παραπάνω.

----------


## sexrazat

> Αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και μου το χρεώσουν, για πότε θα την κάνω μ ελαφρά απ τον ΟΤΕ δεν θα πάρουν χαμπάρι



Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε χρεώσουν. Αν γίνει λάθος στη χειρότερη περίπτωση σε παίρνουν τηλ. και σου ζητούν να επιστρέψεις το modem. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και λάθος να έχει γίνει κέρδισες ένα modem. Καλορίζικο.

........Auto merged post: sexrazat added 9 Minutes and 42 Seconds later........




> Εγω έκανα αιτηση στο 134 για αλλαγη ταχύτητας την Πέμπτη 20/12, εχω επικοινωνησει ηδη αλλες 2-3 φορές με το 134 αλλά ακομα περινμένω και περιμενω αλλα αναβαθμιση δεν βλέπω. Την μία μου ειπαν ότι εφτεγε το συστημα και η αιτηση δεν προχωρησε, μετά μου ειπαν ότι εχει πάει η εντολή για αναβαθμιση κλπ κλπ
> Σημερα μου το ειπαν καθαρα ότι πρωτα κοιτάμε να εξυπηρετησουμε τους νεους πελάτες και μετά τους παλιούς ειδικά στις μικρές ταχυτητες (εγω ζητησα 2Μ).
> φτούσου ξεφτυλα ΟΤΕ.......................


Μαλ... σου είπε. Δεν υπάρχει κανείς διαχωρισμός νέων και παλαιών πελατών. Εξαρτάται από την περιοχή σου και το αν χρειάζεται να σου αλλάξουν dslam. Και να μην χρειάζεται αλλαγή, στα περισσότερα κέντρα η αναβάθμιση γίνεται αυτόματα με το νέο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ (Nissa) και σε κάποια άλλα καθυστερεί λίγο παραπάνω γιατί δεν έχουν γίναι για τον α ή β λόγο κάποιες προεργασίες από τους τεχνικούς απαραίτητες για την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση. 

Στην περίπτωσή σου η αίτηση κατέβηκε στο σύστημα λογικά στις 21/12 και από τότε μέχρι σήμερα έχουν μεσολαβήσει 4-5 εργάσιμες από τις οποίες οι δύο είναι ημιαργίες. Απλά ρώτα το 134 αν βλέπει την αίτησή σου και σε ποιο στάδιο.

----------


## Artemius

> Βάλε 24/1 με 3-4  €παραπάνω.




δεν κατάλαβες τι σε λέω...τους είχα πάρει τηλ. και με είπαν πως μόνο στην επίτευξη της μέγιστης ταχύτητας θα έχω και το 1mbit up.

κατι που είναι αδύνατο μιας και είμαι στα 2+ km από το κέντρο.μάλιστα αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς,τελικά πολλοί λίγοι θα δουν αυτο το 1mbit up.

...για να μη θίξω οτι α)ακόμα και στο πακέτο των 24 να πάω,θα το παίξω ρουλέτα με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα και τα snr/attn. ευχαριστώ πολύ,ΔΕΝ θα πάρω μία γραμμή που μπορεί να κάνει dc κάθε 5 και λιγάκι. , β)και γιατί δηλαδή να σε επιβάλλεται να πληρώσεις 4 ευρώ παραπάνω?για να δίνει "αέρα" και ανεπίτευκτο bw ο ΟΤΕ?δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή την λογική αυτή,στα δέντρα φυτρώνουν τα ευρώ?με τέτοιες λογικές "τι ευρώ,τι 20δραχμο" θα πάμε μπροστά ναι... :Thumb down:

----------


## guzel

@Artemius φυγε απο τον οτε  :Wink: 

η χολ ετοιμαζεται να δωσει παραπανω απο 1024 upload  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Τωρα εγω γιατι ξαφνικα θυμηθηκα στη λαϊκη μας, που ολο κλαιγονται οι πωλητες 
οτι επεσε η δουλεια και συνεχως κανουν παζαρια οι πελατες στο τελικο ποσο "κοψε κατι μπαρμπα"...
Και απορουνε κιολας που γκρινιαζει μετα το ευρω ο κοσμακης!
Αργησαμε να καταλαβουμε την αξια των κερματων και 
τωρα καθομαστε και συζηταμε απο πού να πρωτοκοψουμε... :Sad:

----------


## Artemius

> @Artemius φυγε απο τον οτε 
> 
> η χολ ετοιμαζεται να δωσει παραπανω απο 1024 upload



δεν κατάλαβες δεν είμαι στον ΟΤΕ llu -ακόμα-.
check το profile μου,σε 4net είμαι με 2mbps ΑΡΥΣ.
στον ΟΤΕ ενδιαφερόμουνα να πάω όταν έμαθα για τις τιμές.

και τώρα βλέπω πως στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα πάω T(r)ellas και θα κάνω 10 τάματα,50 δεήσεις,και 100 μετάνοιες να πάνε όλα καλά... (2 χρόνια έχω dsl,1α 384 και μετά 2mbps,πάντα πήγαινε περίφημα εκτός από όταν μπούκωναν τα uplink της 4net...αν ξαφνικά πεθάνει η γραμμή,θα ... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: )

μόνη μου ελπίδα,οι φανταστικές μετρήσεις της γραμής μου,τώρα που είμαι ακόμα σε 2mbps (40+ SNR,27 attn.) για να χω για την χασούρα μετέπειτα...

όσον αφορά την HOL...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  σε φαίνεται ποτέ να εμπιστευόμουνα μια εταιρεία σαν την HOL?σε παρακαλώ η ηρεμία μου είναι *ανεκτίμητη...*



Off Topic


		τόσα dB στο SNR,ακούω και ράδιο χωρίς να ανοίξω την σύνδεση αμα λάχει να ούμε  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Για τεχνικές απορίες και προβλήματα συνεχίζουμε στο 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...157536&page=23

Το παρόν έκλεισε τον κύκλο του.
 :Lock:

----------

